# 

## Przemek Kardyś

Witam wszystkich fanów podglądania jak ktoś robi coś, co wydaje się niemożliwie łatwe. Sam jestem takim gościem i lubię oglądać Wheeler Dealers, Extreme Makeover, How it's made, a kiedyś A Car is born,. To wszystko wydaje się takie łatwe... 

Kiedyś zrobiłem remont piętra w domu rodzinnym po godzinach. To były instalacje, szpachle, płytki, podłogi, drzwi, ściany GK, schody, ocieplenie itp. Nie brałem się za murarkę bom się bał, ani za tynki, bo mi się nie chciało. Remont się skończył a ja zostałem z dwiema prawymi rękami:

No, może nie było tak boleśnie.

Postanowiliśmy z żoną wyprowadzić się na swoje. Hmmm... wcześniej zrobiliśmy Błąd Młodego Małżeństwa i wprowadziliśmy się do mojego rodzinnego domu, w którym mieszkała tylko moja mama. Pomimo tego, że mamy wspólne tylko wejście na klatkę schodową okazało się, że to był duży błąd. Młodzi - nie idźcie tą drogą! Mi też tak mówili, ale ja myślałem, że moja rodzina jest inna... nie jest! Idźcie na swoje od razu. My w remont wpakowaliśmy około 100K PLN i teraz trudno będzie to odzyskać. 

Więc (polonistów tu powinno skręcić) zrobimy tak, że wybudujemy se tani dom energooszczędny łamane przez prawie pasywny żeby dużo nie łożyć na utrzymanie, na taniej działce, którą nabyliśmy w okresie kiedy była polderem, a dodatkowo ma to być parterówka, żeby mi było łatwo wyjść na zewnątrz/ pole/ dwór/ podwórko/ podworzec bo jestem mało ruchawy. Do domu mojego wprowadzimy lokatorów i niech robią na nas, a my będziemy sączyć kawę na tarasie...

----------


## aiki

a jakieś bliższe informacje?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A tak... bliższe informacje.
To ma być dom parterowy:

energooszczędny. Izolacje termiczne będą 30cm styropianu w podłodze, 30cm w ścianach i 66cm impregnowanej słomy na stropie. Słoma jest tania i kontrowersyjna, więc w sam raz dla wariatów jak my. Cały dom w projekcie wg OZC ma zapotrzebowanie na energię do CO ~22kWh/m2*rok. Nie jest to co prawda standard pasywny, ale Bóg jeden wie co wyjdzie, a projekt był raczej oszczędnościowy i to OZC jest takie... po bandzie, więc chyba mało dokładne. Zanim skrytykujesz to powiem, że mojemu konstruktorowi nigdy dom się  nie zawalił, więc OZC też przeżyję. TB twierdzi, że to jest za bardzo dynamiczne żeby się dało policzyć. Asolt co innego...
No, ma być taki tani w utrzymaniu. Do tego grzanie prądem w II taryfie i bufor 1000L wody ogrzewany kotłem na drewno, zasilający podłogówkę wodną. Wiem, że puryści wykluczają paliwa stałe w domach energooszczędnych, ale ja mam mieć otwierane okno w kotłowni, mam darmowe drewno i nie jestem taki fałszywy jak oni.
Mogę jeszcze podać to:

i to:


Powiem tylko, że dzisiaj zostały zrobione wykopy pod dom. Garaż będzie robiony później (jak będziemy mieć za dużo pieniędzy), a całość w miarę możliwości zrobię tymi ręcami! Dom wariatów is coming soon!

Mam już fantastycznie ciekawe zdjęcia ze ściągania humusu. Zamieszczę je jutro, chyba, że uznam, że to nieciekawy pomysł.

----------


## aiki

Jesteś u samorobów.
ładuj zdjęć jak najwięcej.
Faceci to głównie wzrokowcy i możesz pisać o czymś kilka stron a wystarczyłoby jedno zdj  :smile: 
Ja sam lubię coś zobaczyć jak ma wyglądać a potem czytać szczegóły.
Być może kiedyś komuś się przydadzą zdj z naszych budów.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dobra, ale nie mam nic ciekawego. 

Tutaj widać mój wspaniały blaszak z allegretto. Miało być po 59zł/m2, ale zapłaciłem 1550 za garaż 3x5m. Trzeba czytać drobny druk... Do tego blacha, którą chyba da się ciąć nożem kuchennym... ale za te pieniądze trudno o coś pożądnego.

Tutaj widać wykop:

A tu z drugiej strony:


Całość jak widzicie bardzo ciekawie wygląda i czeka na geodetę, który pojawi się jutro. Wykop jest płytki, bo chcę nawieźć 50cm ziemi na całej działce. W tle widać wał rzeczny na Wisłoce, która jak to rzeka jest świetnym sąsiadem, a to zgromadzenie z białymi samochodami wierci tunel pod jej dnem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ten blaszak to raczej że jak się rozpada, to idę sobie kawę w suchym miejscu wypić,albo deski zostawić. Kupiłem ostatnio takie coś:

i takie coś:

I nawet takie coś:

I boję się nawet tego ostatniego w tym garażu zostawić. Ale przyda się na jakie deski, krzesła, czajnik elektryczny, strzemiona do zbrojenia i inne duże a mało wartościowe rzeczy, które do mojego zacnego dwunastolatka E46 się nie zmieszczą.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Moja ekipa to me, my beloved, and me precious:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nadii to rodzeństwa rodzić nie ma kto! Ale na szczęście wyprowadzamy się z tego geriatryka w którym mieszkamy i kolegów jej nie braknie. Potem wiadomo - test nowej sypialni, 9 miesięcy wyczekiwania, rok bez przespanej nocy... Podobno najgorsze pierwsze 18 lat.

----------


## aisab

witaj
Dzieci uwielbiają budowanie....dokup tylko małą taczkę i łopatkę i nie musisz się martwić o dziecko na budowie... :roll eyes:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No tego się nie spodziewałem. Zamiast geodety była geodetka! 

Wyciągnęła swoje zabawki, dała mi młot 5kg w łapę i dyrygowała. Teraz mi się łapy trzęsą i nie wiem jak ja ten dom wybuduję skorom taki rzadziak, ale może to tak ma być. Trochę dziwne uczucie. 
BTW: widać jaka ciężka to praca i dlatego musi być dobrze płatna, a co? Półtorej godziny harówki i 4 stówki w kieszeń. Podobno niektórzy płacili więcej.
Tutaj jest wersja after:

po prawej stronie widać zadowolonego inwestora, który snuje się po placu. NICE!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jestem Wam winien kilka wyjaśnień, bo widzę, że nie podałem zbyt wielu konkretów. Sprawy osobiste zostawiam w tyle - było.

Otóż założenia są takie:
- dom ma być parterowy, bo to wygodne,
- dom ma być pasywny albo od bidy energooszczędny, bo to ekonomiczne,
- dom ma być tani w budowie, bo to tanie,
- dom z 3 pokojami oprócz salonu, bo jedna sypialnia nasza, jedna Nadii i jeszcze jedna dla pociechy jakiej kolejnej,
- dom ma być łatwy w budowie, bo chcę sam zrobić co się da,
- dom ma mieć wysokie piętro, bo będzie stał na działce, która w 2010 roku była pod 1,5m wody (działka była tania, a w międzyczasie wybudowano wały, odblokowano pozwolenia i już jest cacy, a jeszcze jest (było) tanio). No krótko - jest niby bezpiecznie, ale zabezpieczenie nie zaszkodzi. Będę do parterówki chodził po schodach...

Czyli z tego wychodzi:
- domek na podwyższeniu,
- domek kwadratowy, bo najlepszy stosunek A/V dla parterówki,
- sciany fundamentowe lane w płyty Akro/ Acrow, Acrov, czy jakoś tak, bo to w Mielcu standard, łatwo się robi i dają w cenie betonu,
- ściany z betonu komórkowego bo to podobno potrafi wymurować nawet małpa, czyli jest szansa, że podołam,
- strop Terriva, bo to już kiedyś robiłem u kumpla i nie trzeba pełnych szalunków,
- dach zrobi ekipa chyba, bo trudno samemu operować takimi ciężkimi jak cholera belkami. Się zobaczy.
- ocieplenie zrobię sam, 
- okna chyba będą typu pakiet szybowy w XPS i do tego ramka udająca prawdziwe okno,
- instalacje zrobię sam,
- tynki zrobi ekipa na pewno,
- posadzki zrobi chyba ekipa,
- gładzie zrobię sam,
- płytki, drzwi, podłogi inne wykończenia samemu.

Wish me luck!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzięki!

W '97 u nas były transmisje z Wrocławia, a nie powódź. No powiem tyle - Niemiec by problemu nie miał, bo by tego nie wybudował. Ale ja Polak, więc niebezpieczeństwu pluję prosto w twarz i się buduje gdzie nie powinienem. 

A tak serio, to powódź u nas była w 2010:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...gjEJVHiE#t=191
3:11 widać odciętą kładkę na Wisłoce. Jakieś 600 m w prawo ten wał widać na moich zdjęciach. Wał nie został przelany, tylko wysadzony jakieś 6-8 km wyżej rzeki, czyli na prawo, żeby nie dopuścić do zalania Specjalnej Strefy Ekonomicznej. Czyli to taki polder polityczno ekonomiczny, a nie naturalny

Na działkę nawiozę 50cm ziemi, więc schodów będzie 6x15cm=95cm.

Na dach mam ekipę 6 chłopa, po 250 zł za dniówkę, w 3 dni robią WSZYSTKO (więźba, pokrycie, okucia, obróbki, rynny), czyli 4500zł. Ja mam łatwy dach, więc będę się targował. Może zrobią w 4-ech? Za dach na domu 220 pow. uż, z poddaszem, jaskółkami i basztą (qrwa pałac myślałby kto) wzięli 4800zł i widziałem ten dach - rewelacja!

Tynki zrobi ekipa, bo to jest masakra samemu. Posadzki chyba też, bo to jest masakra samemu.

Co to znaczy po styropianie na zewnątrz ciągnij sam?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wykończenia nie robiłem, ale robiłem ocieplenie do gruntu tego:

Czasami budzę się w nocy z koszmarem, że mi się rusztowanie pod nogami trzęsie. Mam lęki - nie ukrywam. Ale dałem radę sam, więc parterówka to przedszkole.

----------


## Rotan

Powodzenia!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zaczęło się na dobre.

Nie zdążyłem w sobotę, więc dzisiaj rano dzwoniłem za prętami na zbrojenie ław. Miły Pan obiecał zadzwonić za 15 minut, więc po 3 godzinach zadzwoniłem jeszcze raz. Miły Pan obiecał zadzwonić za 15 minut... No są jeszcze inne składy ze stalą w Mielcu ale nie chcieli nawet słyszeć o transporcie na dzisiaj, a ceny mają porównywalne, zatem czekałem i tym razem było dużo lepiej. Pan zadzwonił, popytał co i gdzie i zanim wyszedłem z roboty wesoły kierowca już czekał na mnie z rachunkiem. Poczekał chyba z 45 minut, ale był nadal wesoły i przekazał mi kwit. A tam fi 12 po 2750 brutto tona, fi 6 po 3300 brutto tona pocięte na metrowe kawałki. Nieźle! Było tego 660kg a zapłaciłem 1890zł z dowozem i tym cięciem. Można taniej, ale to ekspress.

Popatrzyłem na pogodę i pojechałem do domu. Trzeba się było przebrać, zjeść coś... jak normalni ludzie odłożyć wszystko na jutro, bo leje jak z cebra. Po co od razu sąsiadom pokazywać, że się wariaci budują? Dojechałem do domu, a tu dzwoni teściu, że będzie na 16:00 pomóc. Mówię mu że bez sensu, że leje, ale ten nic tylko przyjedzie i koniec. Spoko! Pomyślałem, że skoro mam blaszaka i pręty, to sobie zbijemy przyrząd do gięcia i porobimy strzemiona... ale nie! Zajeżdżam, a tu teściu pierwszą ławę kończy kopać... przemoczony do suchej nitki. Nie chciał się dać przekonać, żeby to zostawić więc musiałem mu pomóc. Spoko. Skończyliśmy i powiedział mi, że jest przemoczony do suchej nitki i jedzie do domu, bo się rozchoruje. A myślałem, że to ja jestem wariatem...

Zostałem więc sam, skręciłem sobie w tym blaszaku blacik do gięcia prętów, wbiłem 2 kołki w ziemię i pozbijałem taki mini stolik. Potem porobiłem w środku 3 szubienice do wiązania zbrojenia. Garaż ma 5m, więc obracając z dwóch stron można skręcić praktycznie całą belkę 12m, a mam mieć takich 6, plus jakieś krótkie odcinki. Jakby jutro padało, to będę miał co robić. Potem powbijałem kilka gwozdyków i pogiąłem coś ponad 100 strzemion. Wszystkich na ławy będzie około 300, więc to jest już jakiś początek.

Przeliczyłem te zbrojenia. Na rachunku 300 sztuk waży 60kg i kosztuje 198 zł. Do tego gięcie (około 2 godziny mojej roboty), więc wychodzi po 0,66zł za strzemiono 20x25cm. Oszczędność 100zł - wychodzi po 50zł/godzinę, więc chyba można uznać.

Jutro będą zdjęcia jak coś więcej wykopiemy, bo na razie nie ma czego podziwiać.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tego kopania jest na 2-3 godziny samemu - w piasku, tylko takim brudnym. Na jutro pogodynka pokazuje chłodno i sucho:
http://www.meteoprog.pl/pl/meteograms/Mielec/
niech se robi co chce - kopać potrafi. A bobcatów nie widziałem. Są 3CX-y ale teściu tańszy i dokładniejszy.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Spoko, spoko - ten gość lubi bezsensowną robotę i skoki narciarskie. Nawet sensowna robota mu nie przeszkadza! Ale jakby miał siedzieć i komuś głowę zawracać, to woli iść zboże plewić... każdy wiek ma swoje prawa.

----------


## surgi22

Uważaj bo jak te posty przeczyta to skończy się darmowa siłą robocza  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tato to jest równy chłop - pomoże, doradzi, wódkę wypije. Dobra już koniec. Jutro będzie lepiej.

----------


## surgi22

Nie dopuści ,,taty'' do kompa i tyle  :big lol:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzisiaj było straaasznie!!!
Teściu ma w tym miejscu więcej znajomych niż ja. Dzisiaj spotkał starego kolegę, który tu mieszka po sąsiedzku i sobie pogadali o starych czasach. Kilka domów dalej następny znajomy. Coś mi się zdaje, że będziemy teściostwo widywać częściej, niż... byśmy mogli.
A tutaj macie zdjęcia! Boooo!




Wiem, że nic nie widać, ale tu widać za to mój wczorajszy przyrząd do gięcia strzemion i te szubienice:



Jak widzicie konstrukcja jest przemyślana i wielozadaniowa. Może służyć za stół, albo ławkę, ale nie pomyślałem, bo bym był dał jeszcze 2 kołki i można by na tym spać, atak trzeba chyba na styropian poczekać.

A tutaj jest moje ostatnie dzieło: ELEKTROZWIERACZ BLISKOSĄSZIEDZKI!



Działa to tak: należy znaleźć sąsiada z prądem w zasięgu kabla, dogadać się z nim co do ceny kWh (1zł wydaje się zdrową ceną) i bez kozery wpiąć wtyczkę tam gdzie trzeba. W tej skrzyneczce jest bezpiecznik i należy go dobrać tak, żeby strzelał pierwszy - jak sąsiad będzie w robocie, to nie trzeba będzie mu okna wybijać, żeby prąd włączyć, tylko kulturalnie, pstryczek pstryk i działa! Całość bez montażu kosztowała mnie chyba 208zł, w tym 55mb kabelka, po 2,70 chyba za metr i jestem z tego EB bardzo dumny. Zgłoszę to chyba na patent...

Specjalnie do zdjęcia zagotował się litr wody i zużył na siebie około 0,1kWh (wskazanie pierwotne 1,1kWh). Działa!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Czajnik to akurat dobry odbiornik, bo ma moc właśnie 2kW, czyli prawie tyle ile moja Makita, która jest najbardziej energożernym urządzeniem jakie tam podłączę. Wiem, że moc bierna, że kosinus fi... jest bezpiecznik C16 i ma działać. A pętle to tak się ładnie do zdjęcia zwinęły. One normalnie takie nie są...

----------


## jedrek244

Witam, u mnie na takiej samej długości kabla, poszła cała budowa
największym sprzętem była betoniarka do fundamentów
dalej tylko wiertarki itp.
bezpiecznik też miałem, dodatkowo uziemienie przy skrzynce
kabel zwijany na noc

pzdr

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wykopaliśmy dzisiaj wszystko, tylko zostały podebrania pod kominy i słup - duperele na pół godziny.
Poza tym zrobiliśmy 2 zbrojenia po 12mb. Zostało jeszcze 4 i jedno krótkie, czterometrowe. Mam dość. Tego kopania było jednak więcej niż 2-3 godziny samemu. Łącznie zeszło jakieś 10 roboczogodzin.
W sobotę będzie beton. Bez odbioru.

----------


## [email protected]

Już masz dość.....więcej wiary....w teścia :roll eyes:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mamy ławy:



To nic takiego!  

Trochę drutu (tutaj widać mój wymyślny słupotrzymacz),



więcej drutu (pod raczej niepotrzebny komin),



 jeszcze więcej drutu (kierbud nakaże, a inwestor zapłaci i zrobi - ma kasę niech płaci)



i jeszcze więcej drutu (jakby ktoś miał wątpliwości, to można tyle zaprojektować pod kominek - ale ty projektancie dasz radę zmieścić więcej)





i pompa:



i dwie gruszki:



i trochę betonu (15 q-bików). Na zdjęciu widać inwestora "bawiącego się" wężem. Dobrze, że nie gryzie, ale plecy napierd...ją strasznie. Czy pisałem, żem żadziak? W tle widać zainteresowanych chłopców - mały i duży - zabawki przyjechały:



i resztę gdzie bądź - na przykład na podjazd dla e46, bo beemki niskie. Zamiast jeść żonny bigos, tom równał - gładzenie zrobię w przyszłym tygodniu, chyba, że zaschnie.



Trochę patrzenia:



I zostaje do monopola podjechać po nagrodę dla zbrodniarzo - kopacza. Trudno się pisze po  jedzaku... A teraz niech robią fachowcy! W przyszły tydzień bawię małą - może mi ktoś szpilkę wywierci?

----------


## aisab

Taki teść to skarb.....pozdrawiam i powodzenia w dalszym budowaniu życzę....

----------


## kerado28

W obliczeniach, które wykonywałeś na pewno brałeś pod uwagę straty poprzez ławy. 
Czy wiesz ile  ciepła "ucieka" Tobie do gruntu (chodzi o dokładną ilość khW)?
Ile byś zyskał budując dom na płycie fundamentowej?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Według różnych obliczeń wychodziło mi od 300 do 750 kWh rocznie. Robiłem symulacje w psiThermie, ale to raczej trudne do ogarnięcia i trzeba sprawdzić w praktyce. Przy założeniu, że to będzie 750 kWh i cenie prądu w II taryfie 0,40zł mamy 300 zł rocznie. A te 750 kWh dla mojego domu 127m2 oznacza prawie 6 kWh/m2*rok czyli całkiem sporo jeśli chodzi o pasywność.
Niemniej jednak 300zł przez może 50lat życia oznacza 15 tyś. Gdybym wziął dodatkowy kredyt 10 tyś na dopłatę do płyty, to musiałbym właśnie 15 tyś oddać, czyli bilans na zero. Ale ja nie buduję na ławach bo taniej, tylko dlatego, że podnoszę dom ponad historyczny poziom powodzi.

----------


## kerado28

6 kWh/m2 x rok - bardzo dużo..
Można także zastosować bloczki startowe Isomur plus (λpion=0,33 W/m*K, λpoz=0,14 W/m*K) - koszt na cały dom ok 4k.
A czy stopę fundamentową "otulałeś" np. styrodurem?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No czy ja wiem, czy tak bardzo dużo. Można z tym wygodnie żyć i zrobić dom około 20kWh...
Skoro ten Isomur ma λpion=0,33 W/m*K, to jest to gorzej od BK, który ma poniżej 0,2. U mnie Isomury kosztowałyby 5500zł licząc po 45zł za bloczek - to dopiero bardzo dużo. Ja wolę te pieniądze przeznaczyć na jaką PC.
Otulanie stopy fundamentowej styrodurem daje tylko efekt psychologiczny i oprócz tego generuje koszty. Liczyłem sensowność tego rozwiązania i wychodziło mi max 30-50 zł rocznej oszczędności a styropianu (dobrego) trzeba wpakować za 3 tysiące. 
Czyli razem nie wydam na to 8500zł, ale uczciwie muszę napisać, że będę musiał kupić więcej BK i jakąś paroizolację. Niechby to kosztowało 1000zł to i tak zostaje 7500zł. Za te pieniądze naprawdę można kupić np PC ariston do CWU i LG Prestige do ogrzewania, albo jeszcze coś lepszego.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

_Dawno nic tu nie pisałem, lecz w tym czasie harowałem - 
na szalunki sprzęt zwoziłem, strasznie się tym umęczyłem.
A jak wrócił żem do sił poniedziałek wolny był,
sprzęt poskładać było trzeba - bez szalunków lać się nie da 
moich nowych ścian!
_

HEJ!

W poprzednim tygodniu robiłem mojej Nadii za oboje rodziców bo mama niestety w pracy do późna i siłą rzeczy budowa stała. Szczęśliwie udało mi się namierzyć sprawdzonych studniowiertaczy, którzy za jedyne 900 polskich nowych złotych zrobili mi to:



Trzeba pomachać wajchą, posłuchać śpiewu tłoka, który przywodzi na myśl zbieranie na wymioty, albo... no chyba jednak nic innego i już można się cieszyć brudną wodą. Robiłem z niej kawę i żyję! Powiem szczerze, że kawa była pyszna, a piasek tylko troszkę zgrzytał między zębami. Wiertnicy zarzekali się, że piaszczystość wody ustąpi, że to przejściowe, ale nawet jakby nie, to woda nie truje, jest za darmo, ponoć się nie skończy (to potwierdzają ich zadowoleni klienci), a na budowę zanim podepną mi wodociąg jest idealna. Cena wydaje mi się atrakcyjna, więc jestem zadowolony.

Ale ja też nie próżnowałem. W piątek zwolniłem się o 13 z roboty, najenem typa za dychę na godzinę, pożyczyłem Transita od kumpla, który wisiał mi przysługę i zaczęliśmy wozić płyty Akro. Nie chciałem katować teścia, a on sam też miał to gdzieś - takie płyty 1,25x0,5m, każda o wadze 28kg i było ich 280, do tego płyty 10, 15, 20cm, narożniki wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne, lasze, łączniki, rury  - w sumie około 9 ton żelastwa, które zapakowaliśmy na 5 razy i zawieźli. Potem pomalowaliśmy ławy dysperbitem. Chciałem typa wynająć też na drugi dzień, ale zaniemógł... 

W sobotę na 12 przyjechał teściu, bo wcześniej i ja i on mieliśmy parę spraw do załatwienia. Do wieczora rozłożyliśmy papę termozgrzewalną (5 rolek), do której kupiłem palnik:



i poskładaliśmy to i owo. To stan na dzisiaj rano:









A tutaj stan na wieczór. Żona też miała dzisiaj wolne i bardzo nam pomogła:



brakło nam czasu i płyt na ten kawałek:



Jutro rano musimy przywieźć po 10 płyt dużych, piętnastek i dziesiątek, poskładać całość do kupy, rozłożyć zbrojenie (po 2 pręty dookoła na górnych łącznikach), przykręcić rury które prostują szalunek i niwelują klawiszowanie, zaszalować słup, zjeść coś na szybko... a na 13 będzie beton - 24 kubiki! 

Miałem wrażenie patrząc na ławy, że ten domek będzie malutki. Teraz wydaje mi się naprawdę duży. Kto to qrna wymyślił?

Ledwo żyję i idę spać - jutro lejemy ściany fundamentowe. Fajne uczucie!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zawibrujemy jak operator gruchy będzie miał wibrator. Zadzwonię jeszcze rano, to może przywiozą. A jak nie to lejemy na dwa razy, po pół wysokości i napierdzielamy prętami. Widziałem, że tak budowlańcy robili u typka w tej samej wiosce, a teraz ma rozebrane szalunki i nie widać żadnych ubytków. Oglądałem dobrze te fundamenty, bo typek wozi tanio piach do zasypania środka, który od niego kupię (byłem oglądać) i naprawdę wygląda to tak jak powinno. Mój kierownik budowy radził mi załatwić wibrator jak się nie chcę urobić, ale procedurę prętową też uważa za pełnowartościową. Ja już jestem urobiony i jak wibrator nie przyjedzie sam, to mam go w doopie. 
Dlaczego jeszcze nie śpię?

----------


## gandw

Jak cenowo wychodzi wynajem tych szalunków? Skomplikowane jest postawienie tej konstrukcji? Czy da się je bez wcześniejszego doświadczenia ogarnąć?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zalaliśmy ławy, a że dobrze nam poszło, to zalaliśmy też samochody, siebie, a teraz trzeba uważać, żeby nie zalać formy...

Do rzeczy! Tu jest zdjęcie zbrojenia, które robiliśmy dzisiaj rano z żoną, bo teściu w robocie, a beton miałem zamówiony na 13:00:



Przywiozłem jeszcze kilka płyt, odstawiłem auto, załatwiłem dodatkowe lasze i od 9:00 do 13:05 zrobiliśmy resztę szalunków, dokręciliśmy te rury co to miały prostować, rozwinęliśmy Elektrozwieracz Bliskosąsiedzki i zrobiliśmy zbrojenie. Beton przyjechał 15 minut przed czasem, to sobie chłopaki posiedzieli w klimatyzowanej kabinie, a my... no cóż - pot z doopy i człowiek nawet o głodzie zapomina.

Będąc rano w betoniarni po te płyty zapytałem o wibrator i okazało się, że mają i mogą NIEODPŁATNIE zabrać, więc ładnie poprosiłem i wibrator przyjechał. Ale! Jak operator pompy zobaczył do czego chcę go użyć, to się chłopina mocno zdziwił - twierdził, że nie potrzeba, że on by tego u siebie nie używał, ale jak chcę, to zalejemy do połowy wysokości, a zanim przyjedzie następna gruszka to ja sobie mogę powibrować. Chciałem! A potem zobaczyłem jak ten beton się rozpływał po 5 metrów na prawo i lewo i stwierdziłem, że gość może mieć rację, że nie potrzeba i to normalnie olałem. Duże to cholerstwo, kabel trza naciągać, czasu z tym schodzi, a jak człowiek ma dość, to ma dość! Nie chciało mi się z kablem latać, więc latałem z prętem, a i to okazało się raczej dmuchaniem na zimne. Ten beton jest tak rzadki, że jak się nie ma gęsto zbrojenia (np. strop monolityczny), to spokojnie można wibrowanie odpuścić przy takiej ścianie jak moja. Takie jest przynajmniej zdanie moje, mojego kierownika budowy i operatora pompy z 15-to letnim stażem, który lał mi ściany w godzinach pracy, więc się nie spieszył. Może się nie znają...

Efekt końcowy wygląda tak:



i cholernie się cieszę, że to już zrobione. Zostało tylko płyty rozebrać, wyczyścić, pomalować jakimś mazidłem i odwieźć. Pomalutku...




> Jak cenowo wychodzi wynajem tych szalunków? Skomplikowane jest postawienie tej konstrukcji? Czy da się je bez wcześniejszego doświadczenia ogarnąć?


Cenowo to wychodzi w cenie betonu, tylko trzeba kupić lasze, bo one zostają na stałe w betonie. To te łączniki z płaskownika grubości 2mm, które spinają płyty zewnętrzne z wewnętrznymi. U mnie poszło chyba 420 sztuk po 0,99zł, więc tyle kosztuje ten szalunek, plus transport, plus robocizna. Robocizna to wiadomo - zależy kto robi, ale transport może być drogi, bo całość to u mnie było ponad 9 ton! Ja mogłem liczyć na kumpla i jego Transita, więc zapłaciłem tylko 50 PLN za paliwo na transport w jedną stronę. W drugą stronę wyjdzie tak samo. Do tego robocizna, której jest sporo. Nam zeszło we dwóch 6 godzin z transportem (zakatowałem typa, którego wynajenem - rzadziak!), a potem z teściem i żoną w sumie jakieś 40 roboczogodzin. Mam fundamenty pod parterówkę, więc są naprawdę duże. Do tego trzeba doliczyć robotę na rozbiórkę, kupić smarowidło do malowania itp. i całość u mnie wyjdzie chyba 650 zł gotówką i z 70 roboczogodzin. 

Ja tego nigdy nie robiłem; moja żona i teściu też. Daliśmy radę we trójkę, choć słyszałem, że u ludzi było do tego kilkunastu chłopa i robili 10 godzin. Skomplikowane nie jest. Masz narożnik wewnętrzny 15x15cm, do tego płyty uzupełniające 10, 15, 20 cm i płyty pełne 50cm. Narożnik zewnętrzny to po prostu kątownik i on spina 2 płyty nie dodając żadnego wymiaru (tak zwana zerówka).
Całość składasz tak, żeby łączenia płyt wewnętrznych i zewnętrznych patrzyły na siebie. Płyty razem spina się tak:



Płyty to takie ramki z kątowników, z dospawaną blachą, która tę ramkę wypełnia. W tych kątownikach w ramce są podłużne nacięcia. Płyty dostawia się do siebie tak, żeby nacięcia pasowały. Pomiędzy płyty wsuwa się laszę, czyli ten najdłuższy element, który zostaje na stałe w betonie. Potem przez otwór w płycie lewej, laszy i płycie prawej przewleka się zwornik, a następnie w otwór w zworniku wkłada klin i dobija młotkiem. To samo robi się z drugiej strony i sprawa załatwiona. Problemy pojawiają się na narożnikach, lub na odejściach ścian wewnętrznych, bo wtedy trzeba dać zamiast płyty całej te węższe płyty uzupełniające - po prostu patrzysz na projekt ile ma być i zostaje Ci np 45 cm ponad całą płytę o szer 50cm. wtedy dajesz narożnik 15cm, płytę 10cm i płytę 20cm, albo narożnik i 2 15-ki. Należy pamiętać, żeby łączenia płyt wewnętrznych patrzyły na łączenia płyt zewnętrznych, bo inaczej nie da się założyć lasz, a one są bardzo ważne. Ja olałem lasze na kominie, bo nie miałem takich na 40cm, tylko same na 25 i oto efekt:





Nie wiem, czy to widać, bo mi się aparat poprzestawiał i dzisiaj bardzo kiepskie zdjęcia robił, ale bez lasz te szalunki puszczają i jest strasznie!

Dobrej nocy życzę wszystkim i idę zalewać...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Olej w głowie to towar deficytowy.

Ja zachodzę w głowę dlaczego ludzie budują ściany fundamentowe z bloczków. 
U mnie na ściany poszło 24 kubiki po 203zł, a do tego te nawet 700 złotych za lasze i inne duperele. Razem niecałe 5600zł plus mnóstwo roboty.
Jakbym miał to budować z bloczków, to poszłoby około 2500 bloczków po 1,73 zł, czyli 4300 zł plus zaprawy za kilka stówek, plus pewnie transport, więc taniej może z 500 złotych albo i nie. Do tego z bloczków ściana jest słabsza, niektóre wariaty to nawet tynkują (masakra!), a roboty z tym na miesiąc! I to ciężkiej roboty, bo taki bloczek lekki nie jest. Moszna tak, moszna tak!  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja mam jakieś 180m2 szalunków, więc z OSB to by wyszło ponad 3 tyś, z desek niecałe 3 tyś, a z Akro wyszło kilkaset złotych. 
Jak ktoś użyje tego OSB albo desek na szalowanie stropu albo na dach, to może się z tym bawić, ale ja będę miał strop Terriva, a na dachu blachodachówkę, więc musiałbym to drewno spalić, więc mi się w tej cenie nie opłaca. Jem zadowolony i z ceny i z szybkości, i z jakości - tylko się trzeba oza....dalać jak wół!

----------


## maciejzi

Wobec postępu technologii betonu, w szczególności superplastyfikatorów, wibratory odchodzą do przeszłości. Ja się naczytałem w starych książkach, że potrzebne, ale obecnie to raczej rzadkość. Nalegałem żeby był stosowany przy zalewaniu stropu i słupów. Jednak beton z pompy wylewał się jak woda - więc czy ten wibrator był potrzebny? Wykonawca trochę się skrzywił, jakbym żądał sprzętu z jakiegoś muzeum, ale wibrował. 

Fajne te ławy i ściany.

Co do uciekania ciepła do gruntu przez ławy, to przy 30cm styropianu pod posadzką dużo ciepła nie ucieka przez gazobeton ściany. Wg symulacji w programie Therm mi wyszło maks. 50-100 zł straty rocznie. Problem w tym, że XPS jest drogi i jak będzie wyglądać za 30-50 lat w glebie to nie wiadomo do końca, zwłaszcza czy będzie się starzał równomiernie po bokach płyty i na środku (na środku będzie mieć lepsze warunki 'pracy'). Nie wspomnę o trudnościach związanych z przemarzaniem gruntu i zróżnicowaniem wilgotności gleby w ciągu roku w naszym klimacie. Ja wybrałem ławy  :Smile: 


Będziesz obsypywać fundament proszkiem PUR?


Wiem, że to daleki temat, ale jak chcesz odciąć mostek cieplny przy murłacie?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Właśnie tym PURem od Pigeona miałem się zainteresować, ale jakoś brakło mi czasu. Teraz będzie przerwa technologiczna, żeby beton lekko przeschnął, bo inaczej hydroizolacja się kiepsko trzyma, to sobie ogarnę temat.

Murłatę chciałem kłaść na XPS, ale się konstruktor nie zgodził, więc zostaje otulenie z obu stron i styropian między krokwiami. Całość trzeba zrobić przed założeniem pokrycia.

----------


## Ahya

Wow, szczerze pierwszy raz widze takie ustrojstwo do fundamentów, ale jestem zachwycona. Dla samorobów ideał, a ile pracy mniej i czasu mniej. Ja mam płytę, ale gdybym jej nie robiła to to rozwiązanie byłoby najpierwsze. Super, będe kibicowac dalszym pracom. 
A co do pura - potwierdzam - ja czekałam prawier ROK. Ale się doczekałam, jak chcesz mam do oddania kilkadziesiąt worków, bo mnie zostało.

----------


## makak

Fajne ale moje byly lepsze  :smile: . Szalunki z ABS'u przy metrazu tym samym  wazyly niecale 5ton

----------


## maciejzi

> To się interesuj bo kolejki są długie


Dokładnie  :Smile:  Do jesieni pewnie


Co do murłaty - może konstruktor się zgodzi, żeby wieniec pod murłatą węższy zrobić (14cm), i włożyć po 5cm styro od środka i od zewnątrz - też odcina mostek cieplny, wg symulacji nawet lepiej niż styrodur pod murłatą.
Chociaż jak murłata dobrze ocieplona to jest to kwestia drugiego miejsca po przecinku

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wczoraj żeśmy z żoną rozebrali i ostukali 80% płyt, a resztę żeśmy tylko popuścili i odkleili od ścian, bo słyszałem, że na 3-ci dzień jest trudno. Dzisaj 3/4 płyt mamy już wyczyszczone i pomalowane jakimś wstrętnym mazidłem do szalunków stalowych, coby się komu następnemu do betonu nie lepiły. Jak dobrze pójdzie, to w sobotę do południa będziemy mieli temat załatwiony - płyty wyczyszczone, pomalowane i odwiezione. 

Naprawdę ten beton jest piękny, choć widać, że nie był wibrowany. Jak pisałem, laliśmy na 2 razy i widać połączenie tych warstw. Nie żeby to było jakieś pęknięcie, albo ubytek, ale po prostu widać różnicę w odcieniu czy tam zagęszczeniu i oszukać się nie da, że było wibrowane. Kierownik budowy śmiał się z moich obaw i poradził mi otynkować ściany, to nie będzie widać... to chyba dla niego norma, że się inwestor tego boi. Nawet widać, gdzie się grucha skończyła i było około 15 minut przerwy zanim następna dojechała i to, skąd było zaczęte.

Oprócz tego dzwoniłem do pigeona. Ja do niego grzecznie, że chcę, że potrzebuję, że szybko, a on mi, że za rok... Ahya to się nadaje na strop? Bo miałem dawać słomę, ale może bym to zamienił na ten PUR, bo w niego raczej myszy srać nie polezą. Tylko boję się, że to będzie za ciężkie. Z tego co pisał, to 1m3 waży około 400 kg, więc musiałbym obciążyć strop około 200kg/m2 (warstwa 50cm). Niby powinien wytrzymać, ale czy to faktycznie tak dobrze izoluje? To przecież proszek, a nie pianka, więc się po prostu zastanawiam.

Jutro trzasnę fotki, bo to jest co podziwiać. Toż to najpiękniejszy odcień szarości EVER!

A murłata to chyba na ściany poddasza, które są na stropie, który jest na ścianach, które są na skończonym fundamencie, tak? Mam wrażenie, że czegoś jeszcze nie mam, więc dorobię sobie szybciutko i wrócimy do tematu.

----------


## maciejzi

> Oprócz tego dzwoniłem do pigeona. Ja do niego grzecznie, że chcę, że potrzebuję, że szybko, a on mi, że za rok... Ahya to się nadaje na strop? Bo miałem dawać słomę, ale może bym to zamienił na ten PUR, bo w niego raczej myszy srać nie polezą. Tylko boję się, że to będzie za ciężkie. Z tego co pisał, to 1m3 waży około 400 kg, więc musiałbym obciążyć strop około 200kg/m2 (warstwa 50cm). Niby powinien wytrzymać, ale czy to faktycznie tak dobrze izoluje? To przecież proszek, a nie pianka, więc się po prostu zastanawiam.
> 
> 
> A murłata to chyba na ściany poddasza, które są na stropie, który jest na ścianach, które są na skończonym fundamencie, tak? Mam wrażenie, że czegoś jeszcze nie mam, więc dorobię sobie szybciutko i wrócimy do tematu.


Tak, ciężki trochę ten proszek. Poza tym lepiej izoluje jak jest przyciśnięty od góry, jak jest luzem wsypany ma U około 0,08. Czyli najlepiej się sprawdza pod posadzkę. Czy lepszy od słomy na dach to nie wiem, bo słomy nie rozważałem.
Co do murłaty to faktycznie daleki temat - tak mi się nasunął, bo aktualnie próbuję swoją ocieplić. Drugi raz wieniec nad piętrem zrobiłbym węższy, nie na całą szerokość muru raczej, a że już po fakcie, dlatego wspominam, bo może taka informacja Ci się przyda.

----------


## maciejzi

Murłata cała w warstwie izolacji, ale pod nią wieniec, który w większości będzie pod poziomem sufitu pokoju. Beton dobrze przewodzi ciepło, wyżej murłata - a dalej krokwie (a dokładniej pas górny wiązarów). 
Wg symulacji wieniec będzie miał temperaturę 16,5 - 18,5 stopnia.
Jakby go obłożyć w szalunku styropianem od środka i od zewnątrz (3-5 cm), to by miał temperaturę powyżej 19 stopni (wg symulacji).

Wersja z XPS pod murłatą jest chłodniejsza (wg symulacji) - temperatura wieńca 18 - 19 stopni.


To są oczywiście detale, ale włożenie pasków 3cm styropianu do szalunku wieńca dachowego nie wymaga wiele wysiłku, a efekt jakiś jest. Suma takich detali może obniżyć zapotrzebowanie na energię.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mam mieć murłatę położoną normalnie na papie na wieńcu, tylko ja będę miał wieniec przesunięty cały do środka. Od zewnątrz w tę lukę wejdzie dodatkowo kilka centymetrów styropianu, a od środka to już ile będę chciał, bo poddasze nieużytkowe. Dodatkowo ponad murłatą między krokwiami do pełna styropianu i na cały strop słoma raczej. 
Ogólnie żeśmy nad tym myśleli i jeśli ma nie być XPS pod murłatą, to raczej nic lepszego się zrobić nie da. Szkoda, że się konstruktor nie zgodził, ale dach mam spory - pracuje pod naporem wiatru, więc się XPS może pokruszyć według niego i murłata nie będzie miała wystarczającego podparcia.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzisiaj przed południem zakończyliśmy roboty ścianowe. Płyty odwiezione, auto odstawione, inwestorzy padnięci, ale wniebowzięci - udało się!

Potem kupiliśmy Nadii rowerek na 2-gie urodziny, pomogliśmy teściowi posadzić ziemniaki, żeby się nie chwalił, że sam zrobił, ogarnęliśmy chałupę na jutrzejszą imprezę u córy i obaliliśmy kilka flaszek, żeby się fundamenty trzymały. Zabrakło tylko linki z szampanem na końcu, cobyśmy mogli o ścianę rozbić, ale to ma stać a nie pływać! Jeżeli chodzi o mnie, to mogę codziennie kończyć jakieś fundamenty  :big grin: . Czy ktoś potrzebuje pomocnika? Jako prawdziwy chłop  polecam się do skończenia wszystkiego - fajki, blanty, alkohole - zakończenie tematu daje spokój i satysfakcję. YES!

Ten tydzień będzie całkowicie IDLE, bo żona na drugą idzie zmianę. Ja spróbuję tanio Solbety załatwić, żeby na długi weekend zacząć murować. Wcześniej musimy zrobić kanalizę i przepusty pod media, nawieźć i ubić piach i zrobić chudziaka, ale najpierw malowanie dysperbitem. Czy ktoś się orientuje jak długo trzeba suszyć beton, żeby naniesiony dysperbit nie odpadł? Albo co można zastosować zamiast tego, na niewyschnięty beton? Słyszałem o jakisik masach w proszku, co się nakłada je pacą, a są wodoszczelne. Miesza się podobno suchą masę z wodą, a że ma być wodoszczelna, to wodę odpycha i nie chce się z nią mieszać i trzeba siłą! Potem sru pacą po ścianie i jest półwieczne... ponoć.

Miałem zrobić zdjęcia, ale mi klisza pękła. Jutro posklejam i wstawię jakie foty. Fajnie, że się to komuś podoba i dzięki za uznanie. Wy też jesteście fajni! Ogólnie samoroby to sami porządni ludzie, prawda?

----------


## maciejzi

Super, gratulacje.  :Smile: 
Solbety zobacz w Liroy Merlin jak masz gdzieś blisko. Widziałem dziś w promocji po 5,86zł gazobeton 24x24x59, przy zakupie całej palety - paleta bezzwrotna.
Chyba dobra cena

----------


## aiki

To z ta masą czarną pacą nakładaną  to na ciężkie warunki wodne. Jak masz piach i wodę poniżej to dysperbit powinien wystarczyć no i jest tańszy i szybszy.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mamy prawomocne pozwolenie na budowę! 

A z ważnych rzeczy, to dostałem świetną ofertę na system grzania powietrznego naszego domu. Miła pani ze znanej ogólnopolskiej firmy z internetu przesłała mi na drugi dzień od zapytania 7-mio stronicowy dokument, a tam system kanałów, montaż, regulacja, jednostka centralna grzejąco - chłodząca i FILTR GRATIS za jedyne *36310,00 zł* z wliczonym w to RABATEM SPECJALNYM!

Do tego jest cała masa dodatków (nawilżacz - 1270, lepszy filtr - 2550zł, jeszcze lepszy filtr - 3850zł, podział domu na 4 strefy - 14900zł, wentylacja mechaniczna (w tych 36 tysiącach się NIE MIEŚCI) - 10700zł).

W sumie więc można wydać ponad 70 tysięcy złotych brutto na komfort, którego pozazdroszczą nam sąsiedzi. Opłaca się? Masakra!

Może by taniej było na zimę do ciepłych krajów wyjeżdzać?

----------


## maciejzi

No spoko. Można też zrobić grubsze kanały wentylacji mechnicznej (na większy przepływ powietrza) i wstawić piec gazowy połączony z chłodnicą samochodową w kanale, przez którą będzie puszczana ciepła woda. Do tego duży wentylator recyrkulacji i voila, gotowe ogrzewanie nadmuchowe.

Tyle że nadmuchowe ogrzewanie się IMHO u nas nie za bardzo sprawdza, bo mamy mroźne zimy. Jak jest mróz, bardzo spada wilgotność powietrza. W bardziej umiarkowanych klimatach można grzać nadmuchowo bez przesuszenia powietrza, ale u nas dochodzi do wysuszenia skóry, spojówek, wszystko się elektryzuje i jest ogólnie mniej przyjemnie niż w przypadku ogrzewania wodnego.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Gaz u mnie odpada, bo przyłącz to około 6-7 tyś złotych, a prądu mam zużywać za 1800zł rocznie. Sam abonament za gaz to 1/3 z tego.
Myślałem raczej o takim czymś, co działa jak jest cieplej niż -15stC:
http://www.kupklimatyzator.pl/produk...8H_H-INVERTER/
a takim czymś jak jest zimniej zatopionym płytko w posadzce:
http://www.systemygrzejne.pl/index.p...ort=3&metoda=2

Skoro zużycie na całe ogrzewanie ma wynieść 3000kWh, to czystym prądem w płaskiej taryfie to będzie 1800zł. Jak założę pompę z COP 4 i do tego 20% tymi kablami, to całość wyjdzie jakieś 8 stówek! Kabelków za 3200, PC za 7000, kanały za 2000 i termostaty za 1000zł. Razem około 13 tyś, a więc mniej niż podłogówka, kocioł i komin. 

Co się tyczy tego suchego powietrza, to jeśli go będę zaciągał z domu i podgrzewał, to wilgotność od tego nie spadnie. A ostatecznie można zamontować centralny nawilżacz, który miła pani zaoferowała mi za 1270zł netto. Montuje się to po prostu na kanale nawiewnym i jest niezależne od reszty. Razem wygląda dosyć ciekawie, nie sądzicie?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Czy jest tutaj spec od izolacji przeciwwilgociowych?

Byłem  dzisiaj w końcu coś porobić - poobcinałem wystające lasze i zacząłem gruntować dysperbitem, który został mi z ław. Rozrobiłem to z wodą 1:1 bo coś mi w głowie dzwoniło, że tak ma być. I dzwoni mi do tej pory, ale okazało się, że to ta szlifierka cholerna, więc dałem sobie czas na jaką lekcję hydroizolowania.

Takoż więc zapytuje zacnych specjalistów i znawców,czy to ma tak być, że najpierw dysperbit 1:1 jako grunt, a potem co? Mam napisane 2xAbizol R w projekcie, ale to się nie nadaje pod styropian. Trzeba jakiś Dysprobit czy coś, tylko co z tym robić? Nakładać to normalnie pędzlem czy pacą? I czy to dobre jest i czy może coś lepszego niedrogo (izolacja typu lekkiego) zakupić się da? 

No i kwestia taka dość najważniejsza. Otóż mój beton ma ledwo ponad 2 tygodnie i nie wiem czy mu dać jeszcze obeschnąć, czy już można go smarować tym paskudztwem i czy stosuje się faktycznie tkaniny w narożnikach, czy to tylko takie na wyrost działanie?

Szczerze powiedziawszy byłem pewien, że to się smaruje 2x dysperbitem i po sprawie, a tu można na hydroizolację prawie 10 tysi wydać! Jak to zrobić dobrze i niedrogo?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie takie hop siup z tym malowaniem. Rozmieszałem 1:1 i pomalowałem jakieś 40% od 17-tej. Plan jest jutro dokończyć, a w sobotę przelecieć 2x na gotowo. 

Przy malowaniu beton się lekko łuszczy, więc trzeba kilka razy przeciągnąć pędzlem, a i tak zostają takie malutkie pęcherzyki. Myślałem, że to dyskwalifikuje powłokę, ale na tym kawałku malowanym wczoraj druga warstwa kryje już zupełnie dobrze, a trzecia załatwi pewno sprawę tak jak być powinno.

Uwaga budujący!

Kolega radził mi pożyczyć sobie kompresor i malować natryskowo, bo on tak robił, bo jego szwagier tak robił, ale nie wydaje mi się żeby to była dobra metoda. To się nadaje jeśli już to tylko do podkładu, który jest rzadki prawie jak woda, a dwa ten łuszczący się beton odklei się wtedy razem z tym podkładem. Malowanie pędzlem to lepsza penetracja - przynajmniej takie jest moje zdanie i jako wariat pod nim się podpiszę objema rencyma.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Też nam fajny, chociaż nie na temat:

Wraca mąż i widzi żonę w łóżku z obcym facetem:
- Co ten gość robi z tobą w naszym łóżku?!
- CUDA!

Albo taki:

Wraca mąż do domu i widzi żonę zmywającą podłogę na kolanach. Nie zastanawia się długo tylko bzyk ją na szybko!
- Oj stary... Ty jesteś tak samo głupi jak chłopaki w pracy!

A tak w temacie, to kupiłem żonie NAJTAŃSZY DUŻY PĘDZEL JAKI ZNALAZŁEM, na jej stanowcze polecenie. Kosztował 3,60 i nazywa się "Chlapak". Powiedzmy, że nie wzbudziło to moich podejżeń  :razz: , ale efekt "pomocy żony" był dosyć widowiskowy! Pomalowała pół ściany, 20m2 ziemi, rękawy,  twarz, włosy, nogawki, buty, brzuch i dużą część pleców. Szkoda, że nie miałem aparatu... 

Da się? Da się! Oszczędności można znaleźć na każdym kroku...

Faktycznie z tym malowaniem to przesadzają ludzie. Ja w tym tygodniu widziałem malowane tym szuwaksem fundamenty pod ogrodzenie. Dawniej tego nie było, a domy i ogrodzenia stoją. Ciekawe ile takiej propagandy sprzedają nam przerabiacze odpadów z destylacji ropy naftowej? Oszczędności, oszczędności! Czego jeszcze można nie zrobić? Może ław?

----------


## aiki

Kamienie są wodoszczelne. a dawniej smołą wszystko smarowali więc ciesz się, że dysperbit wymyślili.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To weź ogrzej taką kamienicę!

Kościół parafialny z 1902r. w Bieszczadach, w którym mama brała ślub ma mury o grubości około 1,5m w podstawie. Zbudowano go z cegły, a fundamenty ma chyba solidne, chociaż nie wiem czy kamienne. Jak go ktoś nie zbombarduje, albo nie rozbierze, to nawet opuszczony będzie widoczny na tym wzgórzu jeszcze z tysiąc lat. Za to za ogrzewanie nikt się nie bierze i temperatura w środku waha się od jakiś 16stC w lecie, do +5-8stC w zimie (na czuja). 

Dom, to nie Kościół - ma być wygodny, a nie półwieczny. Dzisiaj ludziom ręce do dupy przyrosły, więc grzanie ogrzewanie musi być autonomiczne!



To ten kościół - sam miedziany dach jest wart więcej, niż mój dom z działką. Dzisiaj nie trzeba wielkości, tylko jakość się liczy - tak przynajmniej mówią :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Merkava coś na ten kształt planuje choć twierdzi, że dla rodziny komfortowa koło 16stC jest


Merkava jest specyficzny - gość nadaje w częstotliwości gamma, więc może znalazł sobie kobietę, która w tej częstotliwości odbiera. Dzieci mogą mieć podobnie. Na normalne, lub nawet wariackie organizmy *γ*  jest cokolwiek niewygodna...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Fundamenty pomalowane podkładem całe - jutro 2x na gotowo. Potem kanaliza i może zasypiemy w weekend długi, tylko mam prośbę odnośnie takowej sprawy. 

Otóż ściany fundamentowe mam wysokie na 1,25m i zasypując i ubijając tylko w środku mogę je "posunąć" dosyć niemiło i mogą od tego bidulki pęknąć. Żeby tego uniknąć można zasypywać i ubijać równocześnie na zewnątrz, tylko mają być oklejone styropianem. Taki styropian nawet fundamentowy to jednak nie beton i boje się, że pod wpływem nacisku ugnie się i pozwoli na "posunięcie" ściany, a to... no wiadomo - bigos, klops i kiszka razem wzięte! Dlatego może najpierw zasypywać i ubijać obustronnie, a potem odkopać na zewnątrz, ocieplić i jeszcze raz zakopać - tylko to dodatkowa robota.

Jak z tego wybrnąć najlepiej? Ja skłaniam się ku ostatniemu rozwiązaniu - najbezpieczniejsze, ale i najbardziej pracochłonne. A Waszym zdaniem?

p.s. Fajną fuszerkę widziałem - ściany fundamentowe prawie jak moje, wystające z nich lasze pozaginane młotkiem i dobite do ściany i to na równo zasmarowane dysperbitem, a pod blaszkami goły beton :big grin: ! Dobrze Kszhu pisał, że to malowanie nie jest potrzebne - ekipom budowlanym na pewno, bo to budynek typu mały pawilon handlowy prawie w centrum miasta budowany przez firmę!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> A to nie jest tak jak piszą w podręcznikach, że się usypuje cienkimi warstwami (10-20cm) i ubija lekką płytą inaczej przy ścianie a inaczej w środku?
> Przecież nie wszystkie fundamenty są obsypane na zewnątrz tak samo wysoko jak wewnątrz wysypane.


Nie wszystkie są tak samo wysokie jak moje. Szczerze powiedziawszy tak wysokich nie widziałem, czyli nie ma ich wiele. Kierbud zalecił obsypywanie z obu stron, ale nie dopytałem o ten styropian. Zapytam na pewno, tylko chciałbym znać zdanie innych. Inaczej przy ścianach to znaczy jak, bo nie mam żadnych podręczników? <zgroza>




> A ja się nadal zastanawiam co to daje użytkownikowi? Albo inaczej - co i ile straci jak nie pomaluje?


Ja zaoszczędziłbym 6 wiader brei po 45 zł sztuka, plus jakieś 15 roboczogodzin i ten pędzel, co z niego chlapie :big grin: . A co bym stracił? Na pewno święty spokój.
Z pewnością jest wiele niepotrzebnych lub mało przydatnych działań, które zwiększają koszty budowy, ale które takimi są to bardzo trudno orzec. Wilgotne mury to duże U i ogólnie takie, takie, więc... a tam trzy stówki dupy ni ma i nie będę z tego robił doktoratu.

----------


## aiki

Styropian wytrzyma. Jak palcem dusić to może i wydaje się miękki ale jak cała powierzchnia to spoko.
Klej styro i ubijaj warstwami z obu stron i nic nie powinno się wydarzyć.
Przy lekkiej zagęszczarce płytowej. powiedzmy do 80 kg nic się nie dzieje. ściany wypycha przy ubijaniu ciężkim sprzętem albo jakimiś skoczkami.

----------


## yasiek

Ubijałem zagęszczarką 260 kg wszędzie tak samo, tylko w samych narożnikach ręcznie, i ani ryski na fundamencie z bloczków.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No to będę robił spokojnie ubijarką-zagęszczarką. 
Dzwoniłem do kierbuda, a ten kazał obkleić styropianem, zabezpieczyć styropian jak trzeba - siatka, klej, dysperbit x2, folia bąbelkowa, obsypać ziemią od zewnątrz i ubijać płytówką albo skoczkiem - tylko z wyczuciem. Czyli jak wyczuję, że ściana pęka, to mam chyba przestać :Confused: 

Dzisiaj pomalowaliśmy z żoną 2x całość dysperbitem. Szczerze powiedziawszy, to trochę to jest do bani - szalunki stalowe maluje się olejem, żeby nie przywierały do betonu, a potem ten olej zostaje na powierzchni. Dysperbit za 45 zł wiaderko 20kg to nie jest produkt z najwyższej półki, a producent zaleca gruntowanie w rozcieńczeniu 1:1 a na to 2 do 4! warstw takim gęstym. Pomalowaliśmy dzisiaj 2x i mam tego szczerze dosyć, a pasowałoby jeszcze z raz pociągnąć. Tak sobie myślę tylko po swojemu, że w środku jak będą ściany miały bezpośredni kontakt z piachem, to warto dać tę trzecią warstwę, ale na zewnątrz? Na zewnątrz idzie styropian, a na styropian jeszcze cała ta wyprawka, to może sobie odpuścimy... prawie na pewno... na pewno sobie odpuścimy... chyba...

Co do styropianu to pytałem o fundamentowy w tanim składzie w Mielcu i dostałem ofertę na 10m3 Neo Aqua Standard w cenie 260zł/m3. Drogo! W styropian.in wersja Premium kosztuje 236,91zł/m3 więc na całości to taniej o 230zł, ale to raczej zeżre transport. Zadzwonię i spytam - zobaczymy.

W ogóle gość się mnie pyta jaki chcę gruby. Ja na to - 20 cm. Ten popatrzył na mnie jak na idiotę, więc się nie przyznałem, że początkowo chciałem 30cm, ale stwierdziłem, że pod ziemią wystarczy spokojnie 20. W ogóle dom energooszczędny to dla większości jak inna galaktyka. :big lol: 

I na koniec jeszcze złota myśl magazyniera:
_- Przyjeżdżasz codziennie po kilka wiader, to nie lepiej wziąć na raz więcej?
- Nie wiedziałem ile mi pójdzie, a to się okazuje, że 3x trzeba malować, bo nie kryje dobrze i pęcherze zostają.
- Qrwa... zasypiesz piachem i nie będzie widać!_

Także widzę, że będzie ciekawie - wszystko pod prąd!

----------


## yasiek

Sie nie ma co przejmować, mnie ciągle chcą na okolicznych składach do wariatkowa posłać :big tongue:  Zawsze mówię, że przyjechałem po towar a nie podyskutować nad sensem budowy po swojemu.
Naturalnie fundament najpierw trza z zewnątrz obsypać, przed zagęszczaniem. Ja obsypałem w sumie kamieniami pod drenaż, oczywiście nie dało się tego za bardzo zagęścić z zewnątrz, ale fundament wytrzymał. Kierbud mówiąc z wyczuciem, miał pewnie na myśli, żeby przy samym fundamencie cieńsze warstwy i nie zatrzymywać się tylko przejechać i następna warstwa. 
Robicie drenaż?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie no - wiem, że trzeba obsypać, tylko miałem zgryz, czy przez styropian też będzie dobrze, czy trzeba zrobić procedurę zasypywania-zagęszczania-odkowypania-ocieplania-ponownego_zasypywania, ale nie, bo kierbud pozwolił i tak zrobię.

Z tym zagęszczaniem to chyba z dzień roboty, więc chyba się nauczę. Wyczucie to szybko przy fundamentach - zapiszę sobie na biologicznym i powinno być dobrze, ale najpierw jeszcze kanaliza i ten paskudny dysperbit, i styropian i coś tam jeszcze, co zeżre cały długi weekend. Chciałem zacząć w długi murować, ale widzę, że nawet fundamentu nie zasypię. Jest strasznie dużo kosztów i roboty "nieprzewidzianych", to znaczy na zasadzie - to miało być takie szybkie i tanie, że nawet o tym nie myślałem... a potem tydzień roboty i pół tysia z kieszeni!

Drenaż to u nas cała działka - piach na piachu. Zastanawiam się więc nad ubijaniem wodą, bo mam tą szpilkę i woda może spłynąć do piachu. Co o tym sądzicie? Znam ludzi, którym ubijana podłoga siadła po powodzi - niczym tak się nie ubije jak wodą!

----------


## aiki

Zagęszczarką ubijesz lepiej niż wodą.
Wczoraj jeździłem w pracy widlakiem po kostce po ubijaniu piachu pod nią wodą i zagęszczarką. tam gdzie woda to siadało a tam gdzie zagęszczara to ani widać nie było. Myślę, że woda ubija dobrze dopóki będzie to mokre jak woda odpłynie to siada.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Myślę, że woda ubija dobrze dopóki będzie to mokre jak woda odpłynie to siada.


?

A tam - co by nie było, to zagęszczę zagęszczarką i będę miał gęsto zagęszczone. :yes: 

Kolega ma taką co ją sam pakuje do osobówki, to nie wiem czy się nada, ale twierdził, że się trzeba francy po piachu opchać, bo sama nie jest zbytnio ruchawa. Robiłem też kiedyś przy takiej, co po rampie na furgonetkę wjeżdżała - ważyła pół tony i trzech chłopów nie potrafiło jej odpalić. Zawołali mnie, bom duży i nie wiedziałem, że korba może rękę złamać... Nie powiem, bo mnie uprzedzili, ale tylko mi się udało odpalić, bo nie wiedziałem, że mam się tego bać! 

Tej dużej bym nie użył, bo to raczej sprzęt pod płytę fundamentową. Ta mała to taka trochę zabawkowa, więc trzeba będzie do jakiej kostkoukładarni zawitać.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Na piasek i zagęszczanie jeszcze czas nie nastał, ale to już prawie już.

Zrobiliśmy z żoną moją wspaniałą to:



w ten sposób:



Na powyższych zdjęciach widać rozszalowane już dawno fundamenty, przesuszone, zagruntowanie dysperbitem w stosunku 1:1 z wodą i pomalowane 3x gęstym w środku i 2x na zewnątrz. Na to przyklejone zostały dwie warstwy styropianu Neo Aqua Standard w cenie 255zł/m3, a poszło tego 10,2m3 i zostało 4 płyty. Chciałem normalne 10m3, ale gość do mnie, że się nie da, tylko 9,9, albo 10,2. Dobrze, że nie chciałem przyżydzić, bo bym nie skończył - w balu jest 6 płyt, więc wykorzystałem wszystko :big grin: . 
Dodatkowo zużyłem 5 worków najtańszego kleju do styropianu wychodząc z założenia, że przysypany styropian i tak nie odpadnie, a to tylko na chwilę, żeby nie trzeba było od razu szuflą machać, tylko koparka przyjedzie i niech robi za mnie! Poza tym słyszałem, że szczelina powietrzna między styropianem, a fundamentem jest wskazana, ponieważ wilgoć wychodząca przez ściany spłynie w dół, a nie będzie wchodzić do styropianu, obniżając jego lambdę. Szczerze powiedziawszy nie do końca się z tym zgadzam, bo ([email protected][email protected]#[email protected]^#%^&#[email protected]%^&%*^&#$)(*&%^%$#@!$ - odsyłam do ekspertów i uzurpatorów, oni to wytłumaczą :yes: ), ale skoro miałem możliwość, to smarowałem wewnętrzne płyty po pionowych bokach i dawałem 2 placki na środku. Zewnętrzne płyty pociapałem malutkimi placuszkami w 5-ciu miejscach i dociskałem do wewnętrznych, ruchając przy tym w górę i w dół dokładnie 7 razy. Ważne dla eliminacji mostków cieplnych jest przesunięcie płyt względem siebie. Na drugim zdjęciu widać jedno miejsce, gdzie tego nie zrobiłem (po lewej stronie) i już dostałem opierd.l od żony, że będzie miała w kuchni zimno. Jestem skruszony, ale już tak MUSI być.
Na koniec objechaliśmy to cudeńko folią bąbelkową, bo ponoć siatka, tynk i takie-takie to już nie jest awangarda budownictwa, tylko trzeba kupić przyzwoity styropian jak nasz i go normalnie ofoliować. Mi to na rękę, a ta cała siatka i tynk to dopiero jest zbytek, choć na zarobek świetna sprawa - łatwo zrobić, bo proste ściany bez szpalet, a do tego nie widać! 

Na koniec mały zgrzyt, bo kupiełem o 3m za mało folii:



Chyba mi fundament spuchł, albo łeb, bo obwód fundamentów 13,1x13,1 (ze styropianem) to 52,4 metra, a ja w swoim geniuszu niezwykłym zamówiłem 50mb. Jutro naprawię - na szczęście nie muszę kleju babrać!

Potem wziąłem się za przepust pod wodę:



Wykopałem kawałek, ale nie dokończyłem, bo wicie-rozumicie żona w swej przezorności nie przewidziała, że tak szybko skończę styro, więc na kanalizę kasy wczoraj nie dostałem, więc jej nie kupiłem, ani nie zabrałem planów. Stwierdziłem, że bez planów to może być trochę nie to miejsce, więc zabrałem się do koszenia trawy. Sceneria piękna: 40-50cm wysokości dzikich traw pastwiskowo - łąkowych, a ja to zaatakowałem elektryczną kosiareczką 1100W! Innej nie miałem - chciałem pożyczyć, ale mnie żona "przekonała" do koszenia tym mikrusem. Powiedziałem tylko, że jak się spali, to ona będzie do roboty chodzić na piechotę, a potem - skosiłem prawie 10 arów łąki, bo mi brakło kabla na jakieś 50m2. Mam zdjęcia w telefonie, bo aparat mi się rozładował. 
Zmuszony byłem nabyć nowy telefon, bo starą nokię niestety zabiłem (mea culpa), więc wzionem jakiegoś Galaxy cośtam, a nie potrafię jeszcze obsługiwać. Jak się nauczę, to podrzucę panoramę.

Jestem bardzo zadowolony - teraz tylko przepusty i kanaliza i zasypujemy!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Qrde gadał coś ten sprzedawca mi o puchach, ale zignorowałem i się nawet o cenę nie zapytałem. Miałem w głowię kosmiczną cenę sprzed kilku lat (chyba jakieś 75zł/puchę Tytan EOS, ale może nydarzę :big grin: ). Jak teraz liczę, to wychodzi jednak o 0,70zł/m2 drożej od kleju z wora, ale skoro mam mieć ~180m2 ocieplenia na ścianach, to drożej tym będzie o około 125zł - pomijalne. Zatem dzięki za podpowiedź, chodź to temat raczej na jesień.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To mi się z pianką Porotherm Dryfix pomieszało.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Już powoli dochodzę do klejenia styropianu na ściany, tylko jeszcze ściany wybuduję.
Tymczasem wczoraj zasypałem fundamenty:







Weszło 172m3 piasku i zeszło 7 godzin tą koparką. Przyjechał Atlas bo fundamenty szerokie, a i tak nie dostał do środka. Chciał zrobić sobie nasyp i wjechać do środka, ale mu nie pozwoliłem i machałem łopatą - w końcu ten sprzęt ponoć waży 16 ton.

W ogóle to zasypywanie fundamentów to stresujące zajęcie. Ja mam ściany wysoki i relatywnie wąskie, a w dodatku całe w gruncie nasypowym. Stałem na tych ścianach cały czas patrząc czy operator czegoś nie rozwali. Czułem drżenie jak piach spadał z łyżki i cały czas gościowi mówiłem co ma robić. Mówię wam - to nie jest przyjemne zajęcie.

Próbowałem zagęszczać warstwami, ale żeby zagęszczarka dobrze "szła" musi być w miarę równo, a tu było tak sobie i się zmordowałem znacznie, a i tak to zagęszczanie warstwowe wykonałem dosyć pobieżnie - przejechałem mniej więcej raz w mniej więcej każdym miejscu co 1/3 grubości. Wierzch trochę dokładniej, bo już mi operator ładniej wyrównał. 

Jeśli sobie ktoś wyobraża, że to jest jak koszenie trawy (ja tak myślałem), to może się boleśnie nadziać. Trzeba mieć szacunek do ciężkiego sprzętu - zagęszczarka 180kg to już jest ciężkie - przynajmniej dla mnie, a do tego ten Atlas.

Dzisiaj spróbujemy zrobić kanalizę i może we wtorek będzie chudziak. Na poniedziałek mam transport Solbetów, ale spróbuję przesunąć gdzieś na czwartek, żeby mi postawili już na chudziaku. 

Na razie jak widzicie do chudziaka jeszcze trochę. 

I pytanie: dawać folię pod chudziaka, czy nie? Teoretycznie nie trzeba,bo chudziak sam w sobie jest podkładem, ale może piach wodę wyssa, ale jak będzie folia a mnie zaleje powódź, to woda wejdzie tak czy siak, a potem nie wyjdzie.

----------


## aiki

Ja foli nie dawałem i jest ok. Chudy ok 10 cm.
Z tym zalewaniem chudego się nie spiesz. niech to sobie siądzie wszystko ile może.

----------


## forgetit

Nie dawaj folii od chudziaka, jak usiądzie, to będzie łatwiej zrobić iniekcje.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ight=osiadanie

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

_Ambitne plany na dzisiaj  miałem, 
lecz ostatecznie ich zaniechałem.
Kanalizację zrobić miałem,
lecz przez dzień cały wodę lałem - robić nie chciałem!_

HEJ!

Tak na prawdę, to nawet nie ja lałem wodę. Ja zrobiłem tylko odnogę od studni do pompy elektrycznej firmy Victrix, o mocy znamionowej 800W i wydatku maksymalnym 700 litrów na godzinę... Potem pogoniłem darmozjada:



i oto efekty:







oraz nie mam już darmozjada - kwiatki tacie przyniesie i robotę zrobi - cieszą ojca takie dzieci!

W sumie zalaliśmy (troszeczkę córeczce pomogłem jak jadła) około 1/3 fundamentów jakimiś 3m3 wody (około 4,5godziny lania). Nie wiem co dalej, ale widać, że to działa.

Jak na to patrzę, to się wstrzymam z chudziakiem do przyszłego roku i zrobię to na samym końcu. Stan zerowy z książek to bzdura, a nie znam nikogo, komu podłoga by nie siadła - obojętnie jak-by-to-nie-było ubijane.

Mamy dalej lać wodę... bo Nadii bardzo się to spodobało.

----------


## forgetit

Mnie nie siadła. Była zagęszczana warstwami małą zagęszczarką.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Mnie nie siadła. Była zagęszczana warstwami małą zagęszczarką.


Ciebie nie znam. 
Ja mówię o powodzi. W 2010 u nas była i ludziom posiadało. Zresztą wszystkim znajomym siadło mniej lub więcej, nawet bez powodzi stąd wszyscy mi radzą lać wodę - 
_niczym tak nie ubijesz jak wodą - u mnie ekipa zagęszczała w warstwach po 30 cm a ja nad nimi stałem i i tak siadło i mi płytki pękają_.
Więc leję wodę. Sam zagęszczałem wczoraj 180-tką i wiem jak zrobiłem - słabo, bo i nie jest to łatwe, więc teraz próbuję poprawić i ograniczyć straty. Największe ubytki są przy ścianach - pęknięcia, bo do ścian bałem się dojeżdżać. A najgorzej w kątach - najtrudniej dojechać. Znajomy też najbardziej narzekał na rogi właśnie - podobnie jak forowicze na tym wątku, co go nieważne wkleił.

----------


## forgetit

> Ciebie nie znam. 
> Ja mówię o powodzi. W 2010 u nas była i ludziom posiadało. Zresztą wszystkim znajomym siadło mniej lub więcej, nawet bez powodzi stąd wszyscy mi radzą lać wodę - 
> _niczym tak nie ubijesz jak wodą - u mnie ekipa zagęszczała w warstwach po 30 cm a ja nad nimi stałem i i tak siadło i mi płytki pękają_.
> Więc leję wodę. Sam zagęszczałem wczoraj 180-tką i wiem jak zrobiłem - słabo, bo i nie jest to łatwe, więc teraz próbuję poprawić i ograniczyć straty. Największe ubytki są przy ścianach - pęknięcia, bo do ścian bałem się dojeżdżać. A najgorzej w kątach - najtrudniej dojechać. Znajomy też najbardziej narzekał na rogi właśnie - podobnie jak forowicze na tym wątku, co go nieważne wkleił.


Niech zgadnę zagęszczałeś suchy piasek? Zagęszczać trzeba piasek o wilgotności zbliżonej do optymalnej.
To że teraz polejesz pomoże w niewielkim stopniu. W najgorszym przypadku możesz rozluźnić grunt pod fundamentami.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Niech zgadnę zagęszczałeś suchy piasek? Zagęszczać trzeba piasek o wilgotności zbliżonej do optymalnej.
> To że teraz polejesz pomoże w niewielkim stopniu. W najgorszym przypadku możesz rozluźnić grunt pod fundamentami.


Zagęszczałem wilgotny piasek, a operator Atlasa zaręczał, że samo wrzucenie i przyciśnięcie łyżką zagęści ten piach wystarczająco. Ja uparłem się na tą zagęszczarkę, ale roboty z tym mnóstwo, więc zrobiłem to przyznaję dosyć słabo, a przy ścianach bardzo słabo. Dodatkowo przy ścianach zabroniłem operatorowi ubijać - opierał się na łyżce, co fajnie wgniatało piasek. Na koniec polałem to wodą, a efekty widać - przy ścianach siada.

Pod fundamentami grunt to też piasek, więc go raczej nie rozluźnię, skoro go powódź 4 lata temu nie rozluźniła. Szczerze powiedziawszy to mam typową sytuację po wypełnieniu fundamentów, tylko zastanawiam się jak to lepiej skończyć, niż ci, co mają jamy pod podłogą.

----------


## yasiek

Ja zasypałem fundament ostrym piaskiem, takim do murowania i z tego co wywnioskowałem, bo w jednym miejscu już mi tego piasku zabrakło i podsypałem w jednym miejscu żółtym,  że żółtym nie da się zrobić tego porządnie. Wbijając pręt fi8 ręką w ostry, wchodził na max 10cm, potem trzeba już by było młotkiem wbijać. Zaś do żółtego wchodził lekko, nawet przy porządnym zagęszczeniu. Same narożniki zagęszczałem ręcznie, kantówką, mozolnie ale dokładnie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To taki piasek był nie do końca żółty, tylko "fundamentowy", lub "pospółka".
Widziałem jedno i drugie "na bazie" i przejechany kołem od koparki żółty dalej się sypie, a ten mój jest twardy.

Mam zamiar polać całość wodą, a szczególnie mocno przy ścianach, potem dosypać jeszcze piachu, ubić kantówką, jeszcze raz zalać wodą i zasypać i zostawić odkryte do lipca-sierpnia, bo wtedy będę pewnie robił strop. Po przykryciu poleży jeszcze do wiosny i wtedy zobaczę co z tym dalej. Lepiej i tak nie będzie.

A tak szczerze, to zagęszczanie warstwowe może o 2-3cm piasek ubijało i mówię o najwyższej warstwie, bo ją robiłem najdłużej, najdokładniej i była najlepiej wyprowadzona przed. Myślę więc, że takiego piachu wcale nie da się ubić tak, żeby nie osiadał przy pomocy zagęszczarki. Na całej grubości jakieś 110cm (wcześniej trochę było na dnie) siadło to może z 5-6cm. 

Co jeszcze mogę z tym zrobić?

----------


## forgetit

Zbadaj zagęszczenie sondą i będziesz wiedział jak dobrze/źle jest.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie zrobiłem chudziaka, tylko zacząłem murować. Wczoraj pierdykłem 60 bloczków pierwszej warstwy (wszystkich mam ~1500), więc już mam "dużo". Prawda jest taka, że ta, pierwsza warstwa jest najtrudniejsza, bo trzeba poziom połapać i muruje się na zaprawie cementowej. Dalej już na klej.

Zamawiałem bloczki gładkie, a przyjechały takie z uchwytami i "zamkiem". Zamek wygląda jak pióro-wpust, więc ucieszony wymurowałem bez spoiny pionowej, a potem czytam w necie i się okazuje, że bez pionowej można murować bloczki z dwoma pióro-wpustami. Wersja z jednym wymaga niestety takiego spoinowania. Teraz się zastanawiałem, czy tego nie rozebrać, ale znajomi budowlańcy twierdzą, że i tak się nie zawali, a w Grecji jeden był 11 lat i tam nawet czasem ze zwykłych cegieł budowali bez spoiny pionowej, więc dla całkowitej pewności wystarczy nawtykać pianki poliutetanowej w szczelinę (zostało około 0,5cm na tym wpuście) i będzie dobrze. Tak chyba zrobię, tylko ciekawy jestem co Wy na to. Dalej już będę murował na klej i pionowe spoiny też będę smarował.

A co do tego chudziaka to może faktycznie sobie odpuszczę, choć to okaże się w przyszłym roku.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Do góry nie poleci. Ale faktycznie - lepiej naszprycuję te szparki.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ciągle leje... przynajmniej się piasek ubije, ale robić nie ma jak.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Za poradą krzycha nie przejęty aurą, postanowiłem nie zmarnować popołudnia i kupiłem dziennik budowy w cenie 6,15zł, co się przyda do zaspokojenia potrzeb biurokracji wstrętnej naszej krajowej. Potem pojechałem do tych od piasku żeby o ziemi pogadać i dogadałem, że jeśli będą wozić ziemię bo skądś wykopią, a będą mieli blisko, to zwalą u mnie, a nie na bazie. Wywrotka 12m3 ma kosztować 200PLN, a płacić będę jak będzie już za co. Ale płacić za ziemię?

Poza tym oglądałem Wisłokę. Wygląda malowniczo, jeszcze niczego nie zalała - do szczytu wałów z 5m zostało, chwilowo przestało padać,  a na koniec przyszłego tygodnia widziałem prognozy na 32stC. Co będzie to będzie... albo rybki, albo budowa!

----------


## R&K

> Mam mieć murłatę położoną normalnie na papie na wieńcu, tylko ja będę miał wieniec przesunięty cały do środka. Od zewnątrz w tę lukę wejdzie dodatkowo kilka centymetrów styropianu, a od środka to już ile będę chciał, bo poddasze nieużytkowe. Dodatkowo ponad murłatą między krokwiami do pełna styropianu i na cały strop słoma raczej. 
> Ogólnie żeśmy nad tym myśleli i jeśli ma nie być XPS pod murłatą, to raczej nic lepszego się zrobić nie da. Szkoda, że się konstruktor nie zgodził, ale dach mam spory - pracuje pod naporem wiatru, więc się XPS może pokruszyć według niego i murłata nie będzie miała wystarczającego podparcia.


witam krajana 

fajne  zalozenia i podziw za wlasna prace
niezly tylko wariat z Ciebie ze lawy i funadamenty bez prawomocnego PnB i to jeszcze pubicznie o tym w DB  :big tongue:  

co do murlaty - polozysz ja na welnie i swoja robote to zrobi bedzie szczelnie

tu masz namiary na firme w ktorej ja kupowalem i welne i styropian 

F.H.U. POLINVEST
Paweł Dymek
tel.kom. +48 600-362-433
fax: 17 1785 25 92

wtedy gdy ja kupowalem (ponad 2 lata temu ) oferowali najlepsze ceny w kraju ....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zadzwonię i zapytam - dzięki za info.

Bez prawomocnego pozwolenia na budowę? Ej weź... Co ja - wariat?

W mieście nad Nilem urodziła się moja córeczka, więc mam sentyment. A jak tam "Rondo Ryśka z Klanu"? Pamiętam jak mała się rodziła, to tam takie tabliczki były powtykane :smile:

----------


## R&K

zapomnialem dodac ze firma jest z M-ca strefaizolacji.pl czy cos takiego
mozesz powolac sie na Wariata co kupowal 30 cm styropian grafitowy i tira welny

to córeczka musi miec ponad 2 lata  :wink:  
pamiętam tą akcje "chłopaków" i afere jaką wywołali  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzwoniłem do tej strefyizolacji i faktycznie mają dobre ceny na markowe porodukty - Austrotherm, Swisspor, Termoorganika itp. Myślę, że się skuszę, ale to najwcześniej na jesień.

Tymczasem kiedy nie pisałem to budowałem i już coś mam... pokażę Wam... Dziecinne lekko, ale...

Dwa tygodnie temu pogoda u nas była koszmarna, ale mi udało się tak, że miałem tydzień z córeczką, więc budowa tak czy inaczej by stała. W wtorek tylko żona miała urlop, to zrobiłem pół tej pierwszej warstwy, co się później martwiłem czy mam pianką polepić. Ostatecznie kupiłem pistolet z Tytana i powciskałem piankę w szparki.



To było tyle, bo później już tylko lało. Efekt tego był taki:



Tak wyglądała droga do roboty, ale niestety zwolnienia nie dostałem  :no:  Potem nastąpiło przegięcie w drugą stronę:



i skoro mój barometr pokazywał 150% słońca postanowiłem ruszyć do murarki.

Nabyłem sobie taki o to dziadowski kasterek za 15 PLN - trudno go przenosić bo się ugina:



Nie kupiłem sobie specjalnej kielenki do kleju, bo mi było szkoda 50 złotych. 



Zamiast tego robiłem grzebieniem do płytek 10x10mm, który dostałem gratis i było całkiem dobrze. Oprócz tego zarypałem po kilku bloczkach prawie nówkę piłkę ręczną hartowaną, więc postanowiłem poszaleć i kupiłem sobie *markową piłę widiową* z firmy EPM :yes:  Odżałuję już te 44 PLN, ale w zamian za to jest precyzja, szybkość i styl...

Pomagały mi moje dziewczyny:



więc ja czasem mogłem się poopierdzielać:



Ostatecznie dzisiaj porobiliśmy zbrojenia pod oknami:





Za pomocą prętów, co mi zostały ze zbrojenia ław. Nacinałem rowki piłką ręczną, potem majzel, miotełka, zaprawa cementowa i zatapialiśmy w ostatniej spoinie pod parapetem, wpuszczając po 50cm na boki. Tak wyczytałem w internetach że będzie dobrze, więc chyba będzie.

Na koniec dnia dzisiejszego wygląda to tak:







Do zastanawiających się czy budować samemu napiszę tyle: to jest łatwiejsze niż się wydaje. Trzeba tylko trzymać pion i poziom: ja mam poziomicę 100 i 250cm i "szlaufwagę" za 22zł, oraz bardzo dobrze naprężać żyłkę. Jest ją bardzo trudno zerwać, a niedostatecznie naciągnięta normalnie się ugina i wychodzi łuk. 

Co się tyczy szlifowania każdej warstwy to ja nie szlifuję, tylko daję grubiej kleju. Może to nieelegancko, ale mam to gdzieś. Kilka dodatkowych worków kleju to według mnie mniejszy koszt niż robota.

Zamówiłem 1500 pustaków, a wymurowałem około 600, więc już jest nieźle. Mam 5 warstw dookoła i zaczęte kawałek 6 i 7-mej na jednej ścianie, a wszystkich ma być 12. *Prawie 50% w tydzień!*

----------


## forgetit

Czy mi się wydaje, czy ściany nie są przewiązane ze sobą?
Zbrojenie dałeś bezpośrednio pod oknem?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Coś jeszcze w tzw. międzyczasie robisz (praca zawodowa itp.) czy tylko dom budujesz?


W międzyczasie zarabiam na to wszystko. Ostatnio trochę zmęczony w pracy siedziałem, ale gdzieś odpocząć trzeba. I tak wszyscy twierdzą, że nic nie robię, bo przy komputerze siedzę...




> Czy mi się wydaje, czy ściany nie są przewiązane ze sobą?
> Zbrojenie dałeś bezpośrednio pod oknem?


Wydaje Ci się. Co do zbrojenia, to na razie jest nagie, ale na to idzie jeszcze jeden pustak, tylko nie na pełną wysokość. Na jaką, to się okaże później - dobuduję sobie i będzie jakoś tak:

----------


## aiki

Przecie są przewiązane.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Na pewno nic złego nie zrobię  :cool: 

Są przewiązane i to widać. Sienierozleci!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wyglada przyzwoicie.

Tempo Ci spadnie jak zaczniesz zapierdalac po rusztowaniu niestety.

Jesli uwazasz ze taka oryginalna kielnia by Ci sie przydala i nie bedzie Ci przeszkadzac ze byla by uzywana to moge podarowac Ci swoja "Kubale", moze byc nawet z autografem gdybys sobie zazyczyl  :wink: 

Jakie nadproza planujesz? Czy bedziesz na tym ukladal jakis strop?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzięki Tomek! Pewnie, że się przyda, tylko jak z autografem, to żal będzie nią robić. Poza tym chyba nie jestem godzien, a jak już zacznę być, to będę miał dom wybudowany. Rozterki i dylematy...

Na razie zaopatrzyłem się w kielnię PROSTAX ORDYNUS (R) własnej produkcji - to znaczy ja to na przerwie narysowałem zamiast kawę zaparzyć, a zrobiły chłopaki na produkcji.



Nie było okazji wypróbować, bo córę bawię. Poza tym deszcz bije, a jak deszcz bije, to gospodarz pije!

Tempo spadnie na pewno z rusztowań, ale nadproża systemowe SOLBET, więc będzie szybciej niż szalowane. No i cieplejsze od betonu.

Na koniec będzie strop TERRIVA, więc też powinno być w miarę szybko. Ogólnie nie mam czasu się z tym zbytnio pierdzielić, więc z założenia jest to dom mało pracowity. I dobrze!

----------


## aiki

Tą długą rączkę i tak odetniesz więc zrób to od razu.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Raczke najlepiej podegnij bo bedzie ci przeszkadzac, reszta jest ok, no moze ciut wiekszy zasobnik na klej by sie przydal, ale to juz po zawodach  :smile: 

Pod terive wylej sobie wypoziomowana 2-3 centymetrowa wylewke, chyba ze bedziesz kupowal ksztaltki wiencowe, to nie ma potrzeby.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wieńcówek nie planuje - koszty. Deski z szalunków potnę na łaty i zagra mi gitara w G-DUR. Do tego ocieplenie wieńca.
Po co ta wylewka? Rozumiem, że chodzi Ci o "szlichtę" na wierzchu ścian. Robiłem u znajomego strop nie teriva, tylko ceramiczy (coś jak Fert) 15 lat temu i kładliśmy belki na solbetach bez pierdolenia. Dom stoi - pęknięć też nie widać. Kierbud też nie widział potrzeby. Chociaż on się rozwodzi, to może jest trochę nieprzytomny... Tebaby!

----------


## aiki

aby ładnie poziom złapać.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Sąsiedzi twierdzą, że u mnie nie ma miękkiej gry - muruję i nie patrzę na nic. Ale ja patrzę na pion i poziom!

Co do stropu, to słyszałem o tej szlichcie - nawet u tego gościa co sprzedaje kurs budowy domu na DVD, ale chyba nigdy tego nie widziałem. Ściany zacząłem od wejścia i na wejściu skończyłem. Po 5-ciu warstwach miałem na 250cm, około 2-3mm różnicy. Wydaje mi się, że to jest precyzyjnie.

Nad stropem na razie nie myślę, tylko nad ścianami. Otóż wychodzi mi 12,5 warstwy, czyli 12 całych i 1 warstwa połówek i nie wiem, czy to będzie fajnie dać połówkę jako ostatnią warstwę. Tym bardziej, że dając połówkę jako przedostatnią warstwę nadproże wyjdzie mi na odpowiedniej wysokości +/- 2cm, tylko parapet wychodzi na 92cm. Czy to niezbyt wysoko? No i sufit na 261cm (uwzgl. tynk).

----------


## aiki

Parapet na gotowo na 92?
u mnie jest na 90 wszędzie tylko jedno okno w salonie na 80. Oczywiście otwór pod okno od poziomu zero.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No tak - 92 cm mierząc od poziomu +/-0,00 (parkiet/płytki) do poziomu wierzchu parapetu. Chyba obleci.

Aiki - budujesz komin, to jesteś moim guru. Otóż mam zaprojektowany komin ceglany wbudowany w ścianę (łotafak?), ale chcę zrobić jakiś ludzki - z Leiera abo cosik. Zastanawiam się nad najłatwiejszą wersją i wychodzi mi żebym zrobił normalną ścianę, a obok postawił ten systemowy - między belkami stropowymi. Tylko mam fundament trochę za mały, bo cały komin systemowy koło ściany się nie zmieści. Kierbud twierdzi, że wystarczy to wybudować na chudziaku, ale co Ty o tym sądzisz? Nie za lujowo? Może wybrać kilka sztycgów i zalać betonem?

----------


## netbet

> ... budujesz komin, to jesteś moim guru. Otóż mam zaprojektowany komin ceglany wbudowany w ścianę (łotafak?)


....no to masz fajowy komin...ino pod taki ceglany potrzebny jest fest fundament...bo on "trochę" waży...
komin ceglany przewiązany ze ścianą czasem robi za podporę do stropu ( ja tak mam  )

pozdro
NETbet

p.s 
tylko pamiętaj - jak to jest spalinowy - o wkładach ceramicznych do środka...

----------


## MusiSieUdac

A łaże bez celu po forum,  wpadłam, bo zobaczyłam, ze tu Netbet cos sie wpisał, przeczytalam pierwsze dwie strony ( serio), reszte doczytam  - Aj promis
Dobrze Ci idzie, tez uwazam, ze teść to pozyteczna instytucja i zawsze swojemu powtarzam, ze ja mu niczego zlego, nie zycze- bo za tescia ubezpieczenie za malo płaci, wiec żywy bardziej mi sie opłaca  :cool: 

Przy terivie, pamietaj o szalunku traconym i tez nie kladłabym terivy bezposrednio na solbet, Tomek dobrze Ci doradził ze szlichta

Pozdrawiam, wszystkie stare wygi :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Łomatkoboska! A ja taki nieuczesany! Bożesztymój! Anka łobrus nakrywaj i gówno z progu zmietnij, bo pan Samorób Najpierwszy łodezwać do nas się raczył! Może zareflektuje na wódkę - kielichy przetrzyj i zapraszamy! 

Nedbet -  ja córkę po dyrettorce nazwał żem był i cieszy mnie to dziecko niezmiernie. W ogóle pewnie jakby nie Ty, to bym się za chałupę nie zabrał. Nie mam tyle chęci co Ty i na każdym kroku ułatwień szukam, więc chyba skończy się na Leierze. 

Zapraszamy jakbyś z rodziną zbłądził kiedy na Podkarpacie - czym chata bogata, tym goście rzygają! Szacunek!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Dobrze Ci idzie, tez uwazam, ze teść to pozyteczna instytucja i zawsze swojemu powtarzam, ze ja mu niczego zlego, nie zycze- bo za tescia ubezpieczenie za malo płaci, wiec żywy bardziej mi sie opłaca


Kwintesencja kobiecości!




> Przy terivie, pamietaj o szalunku traconym i tez nie kladłabym terivy bezposrednio na solbet, Tomek dobrze Ci doradził ze szlichta


Dlaczego? Solbet to taki bardziej toporny Ytong. A w Ytongu stropy robi się tak:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

... bo przy terivie materiał ściany nośnej musi być odporny na działanie sił ścinających, porownaj sobie mpa betonu B20-25 a solbetu 700 ( to jest chyba juz najwyzsza klasa). Z tego samego powodu  pod nadproza okienne powinno sie robic podmurowke z cegły pełnej  Choc jesli nie bedzies robil tej wylewki wyrownujacej to i tak musisz zrobic do terivy wieniec opuszczony, tak zeby zakotwic belki w betonie :yes: 

Dobra, juz nie marudze i ide sobie

----------


## aiki

Jak ci kierownik gada, że komin na chudym można robić to Ty go nie słuchaj za bardzo. 
Jak chcesz łatwo bierz systemowy tylko on nie może być trwale połączony ze scianą i nie może robić za podporę dla stropu.
Systemowy możesz spokojnie wstawić w ścianę jedynie ktoś by musial sprawdzić czy to nie przeszkodzi w konstrukcji stropu.
Jak dajesz terrive to przy kominie robisz wymian i nie wolno żadnej belki oprzeć o komin (chyba że ten z cegły).

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nic tu się nie dzieje - żyjesz Przemek? Budujesz?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pogadaj ze sobą bez wypowiadania słów znaczy w domyśle to samo, co pogadaj ze sobą w myślach stary!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie będę rozmawiał sam ze sobą na publicznym forum! Nie będę!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Serio?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dobra - wybudowałem prawie całe ściany, ale zgubiłem kabel od telefonu. Spróbuję odpalić Kies'a po łaj-faj, to się pochwalę dziełem z tymi wannabies.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Oczekiwanie...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

I ni huhu... poszukam przewodu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

HEJ!

Dawno mnie tu nie było, bo byłem zajęty budową. Wiecie - sam sobie buduję dom. Naprawdę! Teraz robię ściany i już mam dużo. Chcecie, to Wam pokażę.

Z racji tego, że już długo nic nie pokazywałem, dzisiaj będzie dużo obrazków. Kolorowe toto - widać dużo i nie trzeba tyle klepać w klawkę. Zatem pokazuję i objaśniam.












Powyższy zestaw zdjęć został wykonany dnia 08-06-2014 (w niedzielę), po pracowitym tygodniu, w którym nie bawiłem córeczki. Widać co zostało zrobione i nie ma za bardzo o czym więcej pisać - już zapomniałem co wtedy czułem, ale chyba mnie energia rozpierała, skorom się wyspioł na ten winkiel. Cieszy...

Aaaaa.... te pustaki może nie są całkiem równiutko wymurowane, ale na zdjęciach wyglądają jakoś wyjątkowo źle. Zdjęcia były robione prawie w samo południe i ten cień tak jakoś cieniuje, że wygląda to tak, jakby było robione lewą nogą. Zaręczam - gołym okiem widać, że używałem prawej nogi i rąk.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Potem minął tydzień, w którym nie robiłem nic, a poniżej prezentuje dokonania z tego tygodnia.



To jest ściana pomiędzy kotłownią (lub pom. technicznym), a łazienką. Miał na niej być komin, bo chciałem mieć CO na paliwo stałe, ale niestety o kominie "zapomniałem". Teraz będę musiał pewnie jaką pompę ciepła wstawić, albo grzać prundem. Ostatecznie chyba zrobię strop tak, żeby kiedy - od biedy móc zrobić komin.

Ciekawa sprawa związana z tym kawałkiem ściany to fakt, że się chwieje - popychając na górze można ją rozbujać i jestem pewien, że mógłbym ją samodzielnie zburzyć. Przyjdzie strop, dociąży i będzie sztywno.



Tutaj kawałek ściany. Po prawej będzie kuchnia, a po lewej za tą scianą salon.



Nuda.



A tu niezły widok. Już chłopa nie widać - dom widać.



Sąsiad też wziął się za budowę i wytyczył niezły kawał chałupy. Podobno płacił 450PLN geodecie. Zobaczymy co to pobuduje.



To już zdjęcie z dzisiaj. Specjalnie zamawiane nadproża dla mnie, bo ponoć nikt tego nie kupuje. Faktycznie jak pojeździłem po okolicy (nie żeby w tym celu, ale jeżdżę tu i tam), to mało kto robi z solbetów, a już nadproża to chyba wszyscy robią z cegieł. Ja chciałem bez mostków cieplnych, to mnie to kosztowało "trochę więcej". Komplet nadproży - 3300PLN.











Znowu mnie rozparła energia niemalże i wlazłem na ten winkiel jeszcze raz. Widać, że się coś ruszyło - kawałek już mam na gotowo, z wszystkimi warstwami i nadprożami. U sąsiada też coś się dzieje - dzisaj zajechała do niego koparka i ekipa budowlana. Nie liczyłem, ale chyba 4-ch albo 5-ciu chłopa skręciło do godziny 14:00 pół zbrojenia 12mb i patrzyło na koparkę. Inwestor chodził i palił papierosy, a oni nawet nie udawali, że pracują. Spoko - ciekawe ile za to wzięli.



No i tutaj coś, co widać także na innych zdjęciach. Doszedłem do wniosku, że cięcie mierzenie i cięcie bloczków to strata czasu, więc muruję całe, a potem mam zamiar poobcinać. Już tak gdzieniegdzie porobiłem i to działa.

Teraz znowu mam tydzień bez budowy i zostaje mi tylko poniedziałkowe popołudnie 30-06, żeby się wyrobić w harmonogramie. NIE MA SZANS, bo została dobra dniówka roboty, ale obsuwa nie jest duża i jestem z siebie zadowolony.
Z całością ścian zeszło do tej pory 3 tygodnie pracy popołudniami. Dla mnie spoko!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Po szklanie i na rusztowanie!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzięki Krzhu!

Z tego elaboratu wynika, że zużycie 15kWh/m2*rok mi nie grozi, chociaż około 20-25 jest całkiem realne. Tymi liczbami zajmę się później - teraz myślę czy robić chudziaka przed stropem i skłaniam się do rezygnacji z kominka.
Co do chudziaka, to musiałem oddać parę groszy po rodzinie i mi z I-szej transzy nie stanie na strop jak zrobię chudziaka. Mam nadzieję, że się dogadam z bankiem. Mam plan przedstawić sprawę tak jak jest naprawdę - przeliczyłem się i brakło mi kilka tysięcy. Oni w banku mają dużo i teraz nawet kredyt na obligację z NBP dostaną, więc się chyba dogadamy. 
Co zaś się tyczy kominka, to rozbija się toto o koszty i wykonanie. Co do kosztów, to podłączenie powietrza, wkład z zamkniętą komorą, rura podłączeniowa, komin, obróbki dachowe i wykończenie nad dachem, wełna Firerock, obudowa i wykończenie to koszt co najmniej 5-6 tyś. Co do wykonania, to mam zagwozdkę jak mam wentylować wełnę w kominie systemowym umieszczonym w salonie. Szkoda mi ciepłego powietrza, a podłączenie zimnego to dodatkowa rura w podłodze, dodatkowa dziura w fundamencie, dodatkowa robota... nie chce mie sie. Poza tym się syfi przy kominku, a mam mieć kocioł na drewno. Może lepiej zrobić biokominek w salonie, a syf zostawić w kotłowni?
Ogólnie to nie wiem czym mam tę chatę grzać. Chciałbym prądem, albo pompą, ale mnie przerażają koszty instalacji albo użytkowania. Myślałem o pompie Panasonic Aquarea 5kW, ale cena w Polsce wraz z montażem około 15 tyś to trochę dużo - ta pompa nie pracuje w siarczyste mrozy, więc średnio to widzę.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam  :smile: 
kawał roboty wykonałeś i widzę że tempo nie najgorsze! :smile:  Szacun. Jak się muruje z solbetu? W miarę równe te bloczki? ja za kilka tygodni jak się uporam z płytą też zaczynam przygodę z betonem komórkowym. 

Pozdrawiam i będę zaglądał.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No tempo nie najgorsze, ale chcę to zamknąć przed zimą i robić wtedy instalacje. Trochę to wszystko na wariackich papierach - nie wiem na przykład, czy dzisiaj mam robić kanalizację, przywozić stemple pod strop, czy jechać drewno na więźbę załatwiać. 

Co do Solbetu, to jest w miarę równy, chociaż tolerancja zakłada odchyłki chyba +/-1mm, więc jak masz koło siebie taki największy i najmniejszy to widać uskok. Ja mam z Głogowa Małopolskiego (Solbet Kolbuszowa) i jakość jest zadowalająca, chociaż nie powala - ale ze mnie taki murarz, że nie mam prawa narzekać, bo więcej krzywizn jest z mojego wykonania niż jakości bloczków. Niestety jest trochę popękanych i niedociętych. Czasem zdarza się pół palety takich niby przeciętych, ale z powrotem się pokleiły i trzeba rzucać o ziemię, żeby się rozpadły - czasami niestety na gruz. Zdarzą się czasem wcale nie przecięte. Takie wmurowuję całe.

Jeśli chodzi o murarkę, to nie sądzę, żeby się z czegoś popularnego dało budować łatwiej. Jak chcesz super dokładnie, to pasuje każdą warstwę przeszlifować pacą do szlifowania styropianu. Ja szlifowałem tylko jak było już źle - co 3-4 warstwy. Powiem tyle - na upartego bez tynku by się obeszło, więc sobie chwalę.

----------


## aiki

Stemple już ściągaj bo za chwilę będziesz je brał. Na więźbę czeka się średnio około miesiąca. A jak troche poleży będziesz miał lżej aby ją potem do góry targać. Ułóż w cieniu aby za szybko nie schła.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Byłem za więźbą i stemplami. 
Więźbę mi wyliczono na 5100zł impregnowaną zanurzeniowo, z transportem, 2 tygodnie czekania. Nie zamówiłem, bo w poniedziałek będę wizytował inny polecany tartak. Zobaczę co tam ciekawego.
Co do stempli, to prawie kupiłem za 2,50zł sztuka, ale gość tylko chwalił się długością. Zajechałem na miejsce, a tam ekipa leje mu drugi strop i twierdzi, że nie ma dłuższego niż 2,80m, a podkładanie Solbetów pod spód to nieporozumienie - bo pękają pod ciężarem betonu. W poniedziałek będę musiał chyba wziąć takie za 4,50. 
Za to zamówiłem na wtorek strop. Belki i pustaki na 150m2 stropu (bez wieńców) w cenie 7000zł. Chciał 7700, ale nie dostanie. Chciałem też zamówić komin. Leier fi 200 z 1 wentylacją, 6 metrów wysokości ma kosztować 2200zł. Osłupiałem i nie zamówiłem. Czy to dobra cena?

----------


## szwedii

> Byłem za więźbą i stemplami. 
> Więźbę mi wyliczono na 5100zł impregnowaną zanurzeniowo, z transportem, 2 tygodnie czekania. Nie zamówiłem, bo w poniedziałek będę wizytował inny polecany tartak. Zobaczę co tam ciekawego.
> Co do stempli, to prawie kupiłem za 2,50zł sztuka, ale gość tylko chwalił się długością. Zajechałem na miejsce, a tam ekipa leje mu drugi strop i twierdzi, że nie ma dłuższego niż 2,80m, a podkładanie Solbetów pod spód to nieporozumienie - bo pękają pod ciężarem betonu. W poniedziałek będę musiał chyba wziąć takie za 4,50. 
> Za to zamówiłem na wtorek strop. Belki i pustaki na 150m2 stropu (bez wieńców) w cenie 7000zł. Chciał 7700, ale nie dostanie. Chciałem też zamówić komin. Leier fi 200 z 1 wentylacją, 6 metrów wysokości ma kosztować 2200zł. Osłupiałem i nie zamówiłem. Czy to dobra cena?


Trochę drogo za ten komin, masz jeszcze kilku producentów np.  http://www.kominy.manex-trans.pl/cennik.html, na pewno taniej a myślę że jak poszukasz to i PLEWĘ znajdziesz taniej. Ja osobiście mam u siebie  PLEWE i nie narzekałem na nic.

A i swoją drogą moim zdaniem impregnacja zanurzeniowa to pic na wodę i jak już chcesz to dopłać do ciśnieniowej a jak chcesz zanurzeniowo to nie dopłacaj sam se to zrób na placu i będziesz miał to samo. Ja wziąłem ciśnieniowo i przy tym dopiero widać na przekroju  że drewno jest zaimpregnowane.

----------


## aiki

> Więźbę albo kładłbym latem w tempie ekspresowym albo poukładał, poprzekładał, spętał drutem i dał przeschnąć. Inaczej latem ją powykręca jak baranie rogi.


Moja leżała ponad miesiąc chyba w cieniu a w zeszłym roku to upały były... nic nie powykręcało jej ale to pewnie jak kto trafi.
Jak źle trafi to najlepsze ułożenie i pętanie drutem nie pomoże. Kumpel miał przekładki i poziomo i pionowo i spięte bandownicą i pasami transportowymi.
Nic nie dało. wszystko potrzaskało  i tak się wygięła.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Z tą impregnacją zanurzeniową to też tak to widzę. Wolę żonę postawić i jej kupić mazidło. Impregnacja ciśnieniowa jest fajna, ale czy potrzebna? U mnie na strychu zero impregnacji i dach zdrowy ponad 30 lat. 

Komin - cenowo masakra, ale to Leier. Dają 30 lat gwarancji i ponoć to dobry komin. Nie wczytywałem się w wątki kominowe, ale spodziewałem się ceny MAX 1500zł. Zobaczę, co można z tym zrobić.

Z tą więźbą, to trochę mnie przestraszyliście. Co to znaczy, że się powykręca? Mam zamiar przywieźć i od razu, w ciągu tygodnia coś z tego robić - na przykład dach domu wariatów. Jakoś dziwnie sądziłem, że to się robi z sezonowanego drewna. Gupek ze mnie... albo wariat.

A... zdecydowałem się na pustaki stropowe z żużlobetonu. Bajki o promieniowaniu zostawię dzieciakom, a ciężar betonowego pójdzie w muły! Nośność mi nie przeszkadza, bo poddasze nieużytkowe, za to cenowo byłoby to ponad 1200zł drożej. Dwa w jednym - oszczędności i pakernia.

----------


## aiki

Komin zobacz Brata Uniwersal. 6 mb powinien być poniżej 2000. Kontaktuj się z przedstawicielem regionalnym i z nim się targuj. Dużo lepsze ceny niż u dystrybutora. 
Poza tym komin wymuruj przed stropem. Lepiej i wygodniej.Wiem cos o tym bo Ja miałem dziury w stropie zostawione i pod samym stropem to masakra pustaki układać i jeszcze wkład.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

W tym momencie za 1100 na znanym portalu aukcyjnym można kupić Pekabet fi 200 6m z wentylacją i transportem, a Brata kosztuje 1470 bez wentylacji. Brata ma 30 lat gwarancji, a Pekabet nie wiem.

http://allegro.pl/komin-6m-went-fi20...346002282.html

Chyba to łyknę. Abo nie wiem.

Rozważałem też opcję wycięcia części ściany i postawienia komina z cegieł. Potrzeba 800 cegieł, najtaniej słyszałem o 50gr za sztukę, plus wkład ceramiczny najtaniej 100zł/mb, plus czapka, plus zaprawa. Razem jakieś 1200-1300zł plus w hui roboty.

----------


## aiki

Santosz coś takiego kupował. Pogadaj z nim.

----------


## szwedii

Przemo kominów poszukaj i zdecyduj na pewno kupisz taniej , wiąźba piszą prawdę potrafi się poskręcać i wygiąć w banana, nie wież że jest sezonowana, prosto z lasu często tak bywa tak miał mój szwagier, kilka powyginanych na maxa , hebel i jechane, Impregnacja sam sobie odpowiedziałeś czy warto czy nie, ja na ten czas miałem kasiore to wziąłem ciśnieniową na razie nie żałuję ale może to nie było potrzebne.

tzn.z tym powyginaniem na maxa chodziło mi o to że położył od razu jak ty myślisz i później się zdziwił. Powyginało mu już na konstrukcji.

----------


## szwedii

kszhu teraz to głupoty gadasz, za wysezonowaną trzeba zapłacić krocie i trzeba naprawdę poszukać i dobrze trafić,mało takich, normą jest że tartaki jadą na bieżąco prosto z lasu i trzeba samemu posezonować na placu jak się wcześniej zaplanuje oczywiście, a tak trzeba, wystarczy poukładać na przekładkach przykryć co by słońce nie padało bezpośrednio i będzie ok, i wcale drewna nie zmarnuje. Jak chcesz mieć pewność to więźba suszona komorowo, ale to mija się z celem i strasznie dużo kosztuje.

----------


## szwedii

a  w ogóle kszhu jak  głupoty masz gadać to się nie odzywaj, z tymi dachówkami to dojebałeś, jak myślisz że to da rade to współczuje Przemkowi jak tak zrobi. W życiu dachówka anie nawet przybita łata nie powstrzyma mokrej więźby przed odkształceniami. Zastanów się zanim coś komuś podpowiesz.

----------


## Barth3z

Witaj Przemek. Dajesz radę ! Tak trzymaj.
Wiesz już jak będziesz grzał ?  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Panowie spokojnie! Nic się nie dzieje i zrobię z surowego drewna - tak mi radzili ludzie, tak radzili w tartaku i tak radził dekarz. To ponoć nie problem.

Bart3z - nie wiem czym. Zamówiłem wprawdzie komin z Pekabetu Uniwersal fi 200 7m z wentylacją. Cena przystępna - 1424zł z transportem. Były tańsze, ale dołożyłem do lepszej wełny coby to dobrze współpracowało z chłodnymi spalinami. Za to zrezygnowaliśmy z żoną z kominka - będzie może biokominek, abo nawet nie. Pomyślę jeszcze nad pompą ciepła, ale warto chyba mieć komin - na wypadek wojny.

Co do dzisiejszych postępów to cóż... budować się nie dało bo zimno i pada. Za to odwiedziłem inne tartaki i dostałem cenę 620zł za kubik surowej pociętej jodły na więźbę - klasa C30, z transportem, 2-3 tygodnie czekania. Deski z transportem 420zł za kubik. Ma mi przywieźć pod koniec tygodnia 3 kubiki 3,2x15x400cm. Będą do stemplowania stropu a potem potnę je na łaty.

No i pożyczyłem Ducato i kupiłem i przywiozłem 130 stempli. Każdy ma troszkę ponad 3m i są to naprawdę solidne i grubaśne kołki. Wybierałem sam i ładowałem i niektóre nadadzą się na huśtawkę ogrodową, którą mam nadzieję wykonać jak nie będę miał co robić  :roll eyes:  Za całość zapłaciłem 550 zł. To niezbyt tanio, bo można kupić i po 2 zł sztuka, ale krótkich i wątłych. Pod terivę idzie stosunkowo mało, ale powinny być solidne. No i ta wysokość.

Jutro może się coś ruszy, to będę się chwalił... albo przemilczę.

----------


## szwedii

> Jak masz coś do mnie to pisz na priv a nie syfisz po przeróżnych tematach.
> Teraz tutaj będziesz bajzel robił?


Chłopie, nie znamy się osobiście to jak mogę mieć personalnie coś do Ciebie. Nie chodzę po forach i nie syfie, a że akurat kibicuje Przemkowi w jego budowie, sam bardzo dużo rzeczy zrobiłem u siebie, mój szwagier też buduje sam, więc jestem jak najbardziej za i pomagam jeżeli mogę, a że akurat Ty też tu jesteś i zapodałeś babola na maxa to napisałem co myślę i nie wiem o co Ci biega bo sam dokładnie wytykasz błędy na każdym możliwym kroku, ale zamiast się przyznać do błędu zapodajesz personalne zaczepki. 
Sorry Przemo że to akurat u Ciebie w wątku, ale chciałem dobrze.

----------


## szwedii

[QUOTE=Przemek Kardyś;6537337]Panowie spokojnie! Nic się nie dzieje i zrobię z surowego drewna - tak mi radzili ludzie, tak radzili w tartaku i tak radził dekarz. To ponoć nie problem.


Przemo, je jednak radzę kupić drewno na więźbę ze 2  miechy wcześniej i samemu ją przesuszyć na przekładkach pod  przykryciem. Widziałem co się podziało u szwagra z krokwiami które zapodał na dach do siebie, kilka naprawdę poskręcało i wygięło w banana, a po za tym opieram się na opinii teścia który jest cieślą i nie jeden dach postawił w życiu. Jak masz możliwość i miejsce na składowanie, nic Cię to nie kosztuje a będziesz pewniejszy, może unikniesz zabawy z heblem.Pozdro

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Niech mądrzejszy pierwszy skończy tę kłótnię. Dobrym sposobem jest nie branie w niej udziału.

Co do budowy, to coś zrobiłem, ale nie pokażę, bo zapomniałem zabrać pstryka. Jutro będzie lepiej.

Zdrowia!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wczoraj nie było zdjęć, więc wysyłam dziś w nadmiarze. Widać postępy prac, kołki przywiezione w poniedziałek, a nawet ziemię, którą przywieziono mi w międzyczasie. Sąsiad ma już wylane ściany fundamentowe, a w planie na ten rok tylko stan zerowy. 

Wczoraj pogoda była ładna, ale dzisiaj całe popołudnie lało. Mimo to sprzedaliśmy małą ciotce i korzystając z okazji po prostu zapierdalali nie robiąc przerw. Idę spać, bom słaby - wyniki widać.

----------


## szaryb

Witam, gratuluje postępów, ja w podobnej sytuacji ..no może innej, bo bez kredytu, ścian jeszcze nie mam a na koncie zostało 20k i nie wiem czy kredyt dostanę,  :wink:  wariat.
Skoro utknąłem o tej godzinie na forum to wtrącę i ja swoje.
- Jak mawiają cieśle z rejonu mojego ojca (wieś Bór się nazywa), drzewo tniemy latem bo: "robaka zalepia", inna sprawa to sezonowanie.
- Szkoda że wcześniej nie widziałem dziennika, poszukaj "Dziennik budowy Piczmana" str.2 - mam na myśli "chudziak", ja tak też robię ale niestety tylko częściowo, KB mam cięzkiego do współpracy, zbrojenia sobie straszliwego zażyczył "bo glina podniesie dom", u ciebie, na takim piachu to z palcem w ..no wiecie by to zrobił, liczyłem, koszt minimalnie większy a rozwiązywało to X problemów, treaz pierniczę się z bloczkami, piachem, ubijarkami, kanalizą co się zapadnie itd.
- aha, czemu nie komin murowany? Ja specjalnie przerabiałem na murowany (27x27) z cegły i nie daję wkładu ceramicznego do środka, mówią: "czesto pękają a murowanemu pożar sadzy nie straszny", no chyba że się pali szajsem a nie węglęm to może wyleźć smoła.
To tyle co się jakoś tak zapamiętało i przepraszam za ew. byki, słabo już myślę.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wkład ceramiczny się bardziej przydaje niż przeszkadza - dlatego się sprzedają. To nie jest nowość na rynku i została dobrze sprawdzona. Poprawia ciąg i zmniejsza ryzyko przecieków. Kominy ceglane sprawdzały się w czasach kiepskich kotłów, małych sprawności i gorących spalin. Przy chłodnych spalinach niestety cieknie smoła.

Nie mam już siły na pisanie, bo opracowaliśmy z żoną wiechowe - koniec fundamentów i ścian. Dzisiaj nadludzkim wysiłkiem, przy pomocy teścia i *!SZWAGRA!*  wylaliśmy chudziaka i zadeklowali 130 pustaków terriva. Jestem na nogach od 04:30... warto było!

Teraz znowu tydzień pracy na opinię wspaniałego taty dla mojej Nadii, a potem jedziemy ze stropem. Mała gada już całkiem dobrze - krzyczy to moje!, albo tato daj to!, albo tatuś choć!, albo rzuca mi się na szyję i całuje w policzek. To naprawdę niesamowite uczucie dla ojca - kto miał ten zna i wspomni, a kto nie miał, niech się postara o pociechę - bo warto! *Nie ma nic wspanialszego niż kochające Cię dziecko.*

Reszta dzisiaja jutro - cierpliwości!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzisiaj już jest wystarczająco jutro... brawa za cierpliwość!

Tak jak pisałem, skończyliśmy ściany. Zostały już oblane i opadane, a i pies jakiś się kręci, więc... No dobra - ściany nie zostały "skończone do końca", tylko do momentu, kiedy 9nie nabrałem wątpliwości. Oto ten moment:

 

a wątpliwość dotyczy wytrzymałości słupka - czy się nie zawali? Teoretycznie wytrzymałość na ściskanie wynosi 20T, a nacisk statyczny w mojej konstrukcji poniżej 4T, ale i tak miałem mocne wątpliwości. Po konsultacji z kierbudem doszliśmy do wniosku, że dla pewności dobrze dołożyć 3 pręty fi 12 na dole w wieńcu, a wymurować normalnie z Solbetu. Zostawiłem to miejsce niezamurowane na wypadek konieczności wykonania belki - szalunek, stal i beton, ale skończy się na murze z gazobetonu - gaz i beton  :wink: 

Potem pisałem o chudziaku. 

 

 

 

Jest w każdej komnacie - mam dowody. To żaden mecyj:
_
Teściu, szwagier, ja i żona - ziemia sprawnie wywieziona,
Szwagier, teściu, trochę ja - cała podłoga zalana,
Szwagier samolotu chwyta - w mig pojawia się gładka płyta,
Żona, córka, znów trochę ja - obiad i hajda - a frajda nasza!_

Musicie mi wybaczyć spadek formy grafomańskiej - wczoraj odsypiałem Argentynę, a wcześniej Brazylię... i mam laga.

Zalałem sobie kawałek kanalizy:

 

i doprowadzenie powietrza do kominka, o którym myślę, ale nie wiem, czy zrobię. Na tm etapie to nie pieniądze, a może się przydać.

 

W tym momencie miałem ślepaka. Krzhu radził nie robić chudziaka, ale wyszło mnie to 2210zł, a mam podkład pod papę albo folię, styropian i właściwą posadzkę, ale przede wszystkim pod stemple stropowe. Zostało trochę betonu z zalewania, to sobie "zadeklowałem" 130 pustaków Terriva:

 

Zapomniałem zamówić deklowanych, więc musiałem robić sam. Radzę Wam zamówić deklowane - są o 1zł droższe, a nie ma roboty. Na mój cały strop wyszłoby 280zł więcej - ale łeb musiałby działać sprawniej. 
Oprócz pustaków przyjechały też - niemożliwe - belki stropowe i więcej pustaków:

 


 

Na dodatek wczoraj dostaliśmy dzień urlopu, który postanowiliśmy wykorzystać do cna. O 9:30 rano przyjechało 3m3 desek:

 

(tu już trochę zabrane),

potem próbowaliśmy coś zrobić, ale bez łańcuchowej okazało się trudno. Pojechałem zatem "na miasto" i kupiłem to:

 

za 649 zł. Moc 1,8KM, prowadnica 350mm, Makita - firma przyzwoita i cena promocyjna. Na szybko chyba obleci. Potem przywiozłem to cudo, złożyłem, przeczytałem instrukcję, zjadłem, wypiłem... i o 14:00 zabraliśmy się za robotę:


 


 


 

Jestem zadowolony, bo to przedbiegi - mieliśmy zaczynać w poniedziałek. Robimy wieniec podniesiony:

 

 i stąd te stemple przy ścianach. Widać też zadeklowane pustaki na końcach. 

Moje pierwsze spostrzeżenie - wolę stropy od ścian!

----------


## aiki

To chyba jest wieniec opuszczony. Podniesiony wystawałby Ci na poddaszu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Masz rację Aiki - korektor mi się skończył.

----------


## aiki

Makita dobra rzecz. Ja co prawda mam elektryczna ale daje radę. Ze spalinówką też sporo miałem do czynienia i jest ok.
Jedna sprawa. Czyść ją regularnie i długo posłuży no i łańcuch zawsze musi być ostry to na prowadnicach zaoszczędzisz.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Makita dobra rzecz.


Szlifierka typu "duży Bosch" też od Makity. Jestem rad. Piła na razie fajnie odpala (bałem się tego) i super tnie. Nowe, to nowe - zobaczymy jak będzie dalej, ale to podobno dobry sprzęt. 




> Przemo szacun!
> Skąd masz tyle czasu?
> Może weźmiesz się za budowlankę zawodowo?


Czas moja żona gotuje wieczorem jak małą uśpi, a zanim sama spać pójdzie. Trochę przez to wodnisty jest i przez palce przecieka, ale jak się dobrze ręce składa, to można coś zrobić.
O budowlance myślałem, ale muszę najpierw całość ogarnąć i odpowiednich nygusów pod sklepem poszukać - może się coś rozwinie. Na razie kształcę kierownictwo - żonę (od dozoru i zjeby) i siebie (negocjacja, organizacja, ręczna perswazja opornym, oraz reakcja w sytuacjach awaryjnych). Jakby tak poskładać całość w dniówki, to nawet niezła kasa wychodzi.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Byliśmy dzisiaj z żoną strop układać, ale niestety to, co zastaliśmy na miejscu podłamało mnie do tego stopnia, że skończyło się tylko na wnoszeniu pustaków. Mianowicie deski, którymi zrobiliśmy szalunki obniżonego wieńca w swojej nieświadomości poprzycinałem na wymiar i wcisnąłem siłowo - żeby mi potem beton nie przeciekał. Niestety padało, drewno namokło, spęczniało i nie mając gdzie się rozpanoszyć popchnęło mi ścianę, która pękła. Ależ to cholerstwo ma siłę! 
Nie zrobiłem zdjęcia, ale pęknięcie jest na lewo od drzwi wejściowych - biegnie z góry zwężając się prawie do samego dołu. Praktycznie wszystkie pustaki, które tworzą przewiązanie pękły i ten kawałek ściany, na którym jest powieszona tablica jest teraz zam sobie.
Wezwałem od razu kierbuda, bo mnie przygniotło to co zobaczyłem, a ten po ósmej przyjechał. Pooglądał i stwierdził, że to od tej deski, żebym robił centymetr luzu bo to się zachowuje jak namoczona podłoga - garbi się i rozszerza, a tę ścianę spiął zabetonowując dodatkowe druty. Według niego nie trzeba rozbierać ściany, co na wieczór wróciło mi jaki taki humor. Powiedział jeszcze, że gdybym murował na tradycyjną zaprawę, to pękło by mniej pustaków, a klej trzyma tak dobrze, że naprężenia przeniósł do samego dołu. Czy to nie wspaniale?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No beczek nie naprawiałem - najwyżej kieliszki. A faktycznie szkoda!
Dobra tam - przyjdzie kit i będzie git. No i ta klamra na górze. I wieniec chyba wzmocnię i powiercę otwory od góry w pustakach i pręty powpycham i zespawam w kupę. I będę zadowolony... bo co mam za wyjście?

----------


## [email protected]

Wstaw jakieś zdjęcia tego pęknięcia jak to nie tajemnica....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tajemnica żadna - przecież o tym pisałem. Nie miałem zdjęć, to teraz wstawię:





Widać, że pękło od góry. Mi się już nawet podoba. Przyjdzie wieniec i zepnie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzisiaj żemy nie porobili - leje. Udało się tylko wrzucić belki w środkowej tercji stropu, zmontować drabinę w 10 minut i zwinąć sprzęt przed burzą. 

Moje doświadczenie budowlane wzrosło o umiejętność cięcia belek Teriva tarczą diamentową. Trochę mi jej było szkoda (35zł), ale gumówką nie da rady wcale. Poza tym wczoraj nauczyłem się ciąć pustaki stropowe. Syf jak cholera, bo to są haszówki, a do tego trzeba sposobem, bo tarcza nie sięga środka i trzeba breszką delikatnie rozbijać środkowe poprzeczki.

Wrzucam zdjęcia z wczoraj, bo dzisiaj tak się rozlało, że deszcz padał w bok i nie było jak popstrykać.

----------


## rafał2011

Przemek, widziałem już takie samo pęknięcie i wydaje mi się że to nie jest od deski, tylko ta zaprawa tak trzyma że gdy mamy osiadanie budynku wszystko pęka, 
co innego na zaprawie cementowej która powinna działać jak
 "poduszka".

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie wiem, nie znam się. Kierbud twierdzi, że od deski, bo fundamenty nie ruszone (dotykał, oglądał) i na dole pęknięcia nie ma. Oblazłem dom z każdej strony i wszędzie jest ładnie. Dodatkowo za winą deski przemawia fakt, że było dobrze dopóki jej nie było, a po zabiciu przy następnej wizycie na budowie odkryliśmy to cholerstwo.
Na razie się nie rozszerza, więc się nie martwię na zapas. To naprawdę wygląda jak rozpieranie na górze, a nie osiadanie. Przy osiadaniu schemat pęknięć byłby taki:

----------


## rafał2011

kiedy jest związany wieńcem może i tak wyglądają pęknięcia jak na rysunku gdy go nie ma może być jak u Ciebie ale ja też się nie znam, kierbud jest od tego :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja się nie boję!

----------


## rafał2011

Bo nie ma czego, przyjdzie styropian i siatka ,będzie się trzymać :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wczoraj przyszła paczka od Plusa, a w niej Internet. Jest całkiem szybki:



Nie, co ja piszę - dla mnie to demon prędkości. Do tej pory miałem coś koło 2-5Mb w porywach. Jestem zadowolony.

----------


## aiki

się posty posypią

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja się posypałem, ale już się na powrót przetopiłem i odlałem. 

W tym tygodniu niczego nie powinienem robić, ale jeżdżę z Nadią na budowę i wiążemy zbrojenia wieńcowe. Jutro mam dzień urlopu, to ze szwagrem coś podziałamy, bo to jest roboty od cholery z tym stropem. Może przesadzam, bo monolit zeżarłby mi 2 miesiące z życia, ale zależy mi na czasie i każda obsuwa to mnóstwo nerwów, które koniec końców nikomu nie wychodzą na dobre. Dzieciak się męczy i ojca męczy, ojciec potem mamę męczy, mama męczy ojca... obłęd! Czekam końca, czyli zalania stropu, bo później obiecaliśmy sobie wyjazd na jakiś weekendowy odpoczynek. Miałem jechać w tym roku do Lwowa, ale chyba sobie odpuszczę. Może zatem Hajduszoboszlo? 

Strop się ciągle robi, chociaż jest leniwy i trzeba nieroba gonić - jak nie przypilnuję, to leży bezczynnie. Pytałem o pokrycie dachowe, bo więźbę mi wyliczono na niecałe 5 tyś zł i muszę szybko zamówić. 

Co do pokrycia to to wyszło mi 256m2 dachu, co przy blachodachówce MAXIMA:

http://www.regamet.com.pl/pl/produkt...we/maxima.html



zmusza mnie do zakupu 320m2 blachy. Ta blacha razem ze wszystkim (pasy rynnowe, obróbki kominowe, gąsiory, taśmy kalenicowe, wkręty, korektor do zarysowań, wyłaz dachowy), oraz takimi rynnami stalowymi:



będzie kosztować 13300zł. Dają gwarancję na 10 lat, ale w okolicy stoi mnóstwo domów z tym pokryciem już kilkanaście lat i wygląda to ciągle dobrze. Alternatywnie można wybrać blachę z pokryciem "PUR Text" - komplet będzie droższy o około 3000zł, ale dają 30 lat gwarancji. Sprzedawca nie był przekonany czy polecać mi ten PUR (choć nie powiedział złego słowa), więc chwalił standardową blachę, którą sprzedaje od kilkunastu lat z dobrym skutkiem. 

Myślę jeszcze nad wzorem "ROMA":



ale to także nowość i nie widziałem w okolicy takiego dachu. Na wystawie wygląda fajnie - nowocześnie i mi pasuje. Sprzedawca dał mi adresy domów z takim pokryciem, ale twierdzi, że nie ma w kolorze jaki wybrałem - RAL 9005 "grafit".
Ciekawi mnie, co sądzicie o tej powłoce poliuretanowej. Warto za to dopłacić 25%?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak za tę cenę - to lepiej. Niestety z doświadczenia znajomych wynika, że dachówka zawsze wychodzi sporo drożej niż blachodachówka (więcej drewna, więcej roboty, znacznie droższe gąsiory itp.), więc nawet o nią nie pytałem. 
Z ciekawości poproszę o jakąś ofertę, bo ceny typowych dachówek z internetu nijak się mają do zestawu na dach. Może faktycznie z uwagi na nieskomplikowany kształt dachu cena wyjdzie atrakcyjna i to będzie lepsza opcja. 

Jutro od rana budowa, więc się idę przeleżeć - spać nie mogę z tego pośpiechu, bo w pracy muszę nadgonić i w 2 dni robię 3, a potem załatwianko i robota. Ale widać koniec - taki maluteńki punkcik na horyzoncie. Znak to, że idę w dobrą stronę.

Do jutra!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pokrycie dachówkowe wyszło od 16 do 19 tyś - w zależności od rodzaju dachówki. Poza tym kierbud szacuje, że będzie potrzeba dodatkowo około 3m3 drewna, a i robota przy dachówce znacznie droższa. Sprzedawca pokryć dachowych radzi mi się spodziewać dodatkowych kosztów w wysokości 8-10 tyś. Dla mnie to dużo i raczej się nie zdecyduję, ale przynajmniej wiem z czego rezygnuję Krzhu. To też ma wartość i dziękuje Ci.

Wstawiam kolorowe obrazki coby każdy mógł na własne oczy zobaczyć dlaczego mnie łupie w krzyżu i ciąży na sercu.

Najsamprzód zdjęcie z kącika budowlanego sprawozdawcy - znany kąt, mnóstwo zdjęć było stąd, więc jest to znany budowy pogląd:



Potem widać dwie przerwy w stropie, w których mają iść belki żelbetowe (żel i beton). Pd spodem w poprzek stropu musimy jeszcze podstemplować szalunki tych belek, co nastąpi niebawem i nie omieszkam zdać z tego wydarzenia relacji.





Na kolejnym kolorowym obrazku widać, że wieniec będzie opuszczony. Nie ma zbrojenia, choć powinno się tam znaleźć już dzisiaj. Niestety pogiąłem złe strzemiona, powiązałem zbyt niskie zbrojenia, a teraz to będę musiał porozcinać, pogiąć nowe strzemiona i powiązać jeszcze raz - tym razem dla ułatwienia już na górze. No bosko!



Tutaj po prawej stronie, między belką a ścianą będzie komin od kominka. Mam więcej szczęścia niż rozumu, bo zupełnie bez mierzenia wyszedł mi otwór 58x38cm, a komin ma 40x36cm. Podkuję trochę ścianę i zmieści się wełna mineralna na dylatację.



Tu normalka - las w salonie:



I jeszcze kilka deklowanych pustaków, które trzeba było dorobić w międzyczasie:



A na koniec zdjęcie prawie gotowego stropu na części bez belek poprzecznych - brakuje tylko połówek.



No cośtam się dzieje, ale jak zwykle mam problem z terminem - strop miał być do końca lipca, w co szczerze powiedziawszy wątpię. Chyba będę musiał naliczyć sobie karę na niedotrzymanie terminu - 3 browary za każdy dzień zwłoki.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To czy na plus, czy na minus zdecyduję w sierpniu. Niech się wykonawca boi i pospieszy, bo może być różnie.

Na razie leje, albo pada, albo mży, albo kropi, albo pucuje, a czasem nawet się przeciro, więc trudno cokolwiek porobić - szczególnie z dwulatką. Siedzimy zatem w domu i szukamy dobrej oferty na dach. Dzisiaj dostałem ofertę na: 

- pokrycie z blachodachówki PRESTIGE HERA z materiału SSAB Prelaq Nova matt 50um, rdzeń 0,5mm (50/20 lat gwarancji rdzeń/kolor),
- wszelkie obróbki pogięte w fabryce na wymiar,
- wyłaz dachowy,
- system rynnowy STRUGA z blachy ocynkowanej malowanej (30 lat gwarancji),

w cenie 15430,00zł. 

Wydaje mi się to dobrą ofertą, chociaż te rynny są droższe od ostatnich o około 700zł, więc kombinacja blacha stąd, a rynny stamtąd będzie kosztować poniżej 15 tyś. Warto chyba dopłacić 1700 do blachy o 2 klasy lepszej.

Myślałem jeszcze o zastosowaniu rynien PCV, które będą tańsze o kolejne 700zł, ale nie wiem, jak to się sprawdza i czy nie lepiej dopłacić te kilka stówek. Kolega chwali PCV, pomimo tego, że grad wybił mu w nich dziury. To chyba jakiś troglodyta...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

_Mieć miedź, czy nie mieć miedzi?
Kto nie ma miedzi, ten na dupie siedzi!_

Jak mi miedź nóg dostanie, to dopiero mnie dupa zaboli - że nie usiądę. Plastiki to też oszczędność na miarę małych wyobrażeń, więc zdecyduję się chyba na te stalowe. Jak za całość 15400zł, to z więźbą i robotą zmieszczę się w 25 tyś. Amen!

----------


## aiki

Jak chcesz blachę to od miedzi trzymaj się z daleka.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Witam po przerwie. Minął miesiąc, a mi ledwie udało się zalać strop. Ciężki był ten miesiąc, bo musiałem wywiązać się z kar umownych za niedotrzymanie terminu. Teraz leję wodę, po sobotnim zalewaniu i mam nadzieję powrócić do żywych. Mój strop okazał się baaaardzo pracochłonny, ale na szczęście mam to za sobą. 
Poza tym od 15-go przychodzi ekonomiczna, dwuosobowa ekipa dekarska, a ja na urlopie będę za pomagiera. Cena za to ma być bardzo atrakcyjna - zobaczymy. W międzyczasie muszę tylko wybudować pięterko i kominy, które najpierw muszę wybrać i zamówić. Ale na razie rozkoszuję się bezstresowym laniem wody...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Cześć!

Przepraszam, że się nie odzywałem, ale strop mnie prawie wykończył, a potem dołożyła do pieca ekipa od dachu. 
Pisałem kiedyś, że dachu sam robił nie będę bo nie potrafię, nie podźwignę i się boję, że zepsuję. Dlatego myślałem o ekipie do dachu i wypytywałem ludzi kto robił u nich, jak i za ile. Ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na ekipę, która robiła dach dwóm moim szwagrom - ludzi z wioski mojej teściowej, którzy robią ponoć tanio i dobrze. Teściowej robili trapezówkę na stajni, a szwagrom blachodachówkę na dachach dwuspadowych z lukarniami. Umówiłem się z majstrem z tej ekipy na poniedziałek 15-go września i... nie spałem cały weekend. Oglądałem ich ostatnie "dzieło" u szwagra i przerażony nawet wziąłem tam żonę - niech poogląda robotę "fachowców". Widok był taki, że wyjeżdżając zza drzew na pierwszy rzut oka widać dom ustawiony ścianą kolankową do widoku, oraz dwie lukarnie po przeciwnych stronach dachu... na różnych wysokościach. Makabra... ale może tak było w projekcie? Podjechałem bliżej i widzę grafitową blachę, łączoną na wysokości okien połaciowych (ordynarnie widać kontrastujący biały podkład), oraz syf i brud od butów. Rozumiem, że deszcz to spłucze, ale łączenie tych blach jest fatalne i na dodatek nad samym wejściem. Żona na to, że muszę ich troszkę przypilnować, a te lukarnie to są na różnych wysokościach dlatego, że tak musiało być, bo taki był projekt... no qrde może. Dodatkowym nawozem mojego bujnie już kwitnącego ziarna niepewności był fakt, że ten dosyć łatwy dach ekipa "fachowców" robiła... 3 tygodnie! 
Ale jednak się umówiłem... Nie znajduję dla siebie okoliczności łagodzących, choć miało być baaaaardzo tanio. Przyznacie chyba, że 18zł/m2 + moja pomoc to za półdarmo. Mieli być od 15-go, ale z rana zadzwoniła do mnie... matka fachowca :eek: , mówiąc "syn dzisiaj nie da rady przyjść" :jaw drop: . Miałem umówione na ten dzień drewno, ekipę i koparkę do wciągania drewna na górę, więc się zdenerwowałem i w mocnych słowach powiedziałem jej co o tym sądzę. Później zadzwonił sam "fachowiec", ale zanim doszedł do słowa opierdzieliłem typa i kazałem przyjść. Byli na 11-tą... on ledwo się trzymał na nogach i jego ekipa - dwóch zupełnie trzeźwych gości. Wciągnęliśmy z nimi krokwie narożne na górę i pojechali do domu. Tak minął dzień pierwszy. 
W drugi dzień przyjechali rano, zakręcili murłaty i postawili 4 krokwie niezgodnie z projektem. Zaczęli od krokwi na środku każdej połaci, choć powinni od narożnych. Widziałem przerażenie w oczach "fachowca" na ich widok - ciężkie i grube, a w dodatku nie od dachu dwu, tylko czterospadowego! Tak minął dzień drugi!
W trzeci dzień nie przyjechali wcale. Pojechałem do niego do domu, bo telefon gnojek wyłączył. Matka oświadczyła, że wstała rano, a jego nie było. Objechałem wszystkie sklepy na wioskach i podobno był rano "tankować" pijacyna drobna. Na koniec dnia dowiedziałem się od teściowej, że gość nie przyjdzie, bo "coś mu złego powiedziałem". Ona nie zna szczegółów, ale się dowie. Szlag mnie trafił z miejsca, ale pojechałem do niego jeszcze raz. Znowu mówiła ze mną jego matka i tym razem oskarżała mnie - "Syn już tyle dachów zrobił i nikt się nie skarżył, a tu pierwszy raz... to nie tak, tamto nie tak, więc już nie przyjdzie". Niech go szlag! 

Tyle spraw osobistych - piszę to głównie do szwagierki - żeby gnojowi przekazała, bo przede mną ucieka.

W środę poszedłem na chwilę do roboty, ale kierownik mnie wygnał na urlop, więc poszukałem następnej ekipy. Tak się złożyło, że jedni goście skończyli w czwartek robotę w Limanowej i zjechali na wieczór do Mielca. Wczoraj wieczorem przyjechali do mnie na oględziny, a od rana zrobiliśmy to:







Jutro będzie koniec. Cała więźba będzie mnie kosztować 2 tysiące, ale "trzeba troszkę dorzucić". Jutro się okaże ile. Poza tym znalazłem (w rodzinie :cool: ) ekipę od blachodachówki - bez łacenia chcą 2500zł. Okazuje się więc, że prawdopodobnie zapłacę tyle, ile miałem zapłacić temu gnojkowi, bo chciał 4500zł. Dołożę tylko swoje łacenie, które gość od więźby już mi ładnie wytłumaczył.

----------


## aiki

Nieźle nieźle. Jak już łaty położysz to i blachę też.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Na razie nie mam pojęcia o łatach. Wiem tylko, że kolega to spieprzył u siebie, a na dodatek wbijał gwoździe do palet - kręcone, bardzo trudne do wyrwania. Teraz ma jazdę, bo umówiony fachowiec od blachy kazał mu usunąć wadliwie przybite łaty, a sam ma przybić właściwie. Słyszałem, że pierwsza idzie równo z deską czołową, następna ma się zmieścić w 30cm, a kolejne co 35cm, ale jeszcze zapytam sprzedawcy blach. To wydaje się łatwe, ale najpierw muszę rozszalować strop i pociąć deski na łaty - ale to za tydzień, bo mój strop ma dopiero 20 dni.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Coś zawzięta ta więźba i nie bardzo daje się ukończyć - leje dzisiaj od rana i chłopaki uciekli do domu. Zdążyliśmy tylko 8 krokwi zamontować i zrobić wymian na komin, ale nie ma czego pokazywać. Może uda się w poniedziałek, a jak nie, to się rozliczymy za to co jest, a resztę skończę z żoną. Teraz już jest łatwo, bo pozostałe krokwie opierają się tylko na murłacie i krokwi narożnej, a nie na stolcu - więc jest tylko jedno zacięcie, które zawsze pasuje  :wink: 

W międzyczasie zamówiłem 2 kominy systemowe. Wysokość 7m, średnica 200mm, jeden z 1 wentylacją do kotłowni, a drugi bez wentylacji do kominka. Miał być nowoczesny dom, a tu jednak będą dwa kominy - czyli będzie klasycznie i elegancko... Za dwa kominy zapłaciłem 2600zł, a zamówiłem je wysyłkowo w Pekabecie. Nie zdążyłem jeszcze wybudować, ale niestety jedna rura ceramiczna przyjechała rozbita.





Zgłosiłem reklamację, ale poczekam z realizacją do zakończenia budowy kominów. Może jeszcze coś zepsuję, albo okaże się, że ta rura nie będzie potrzebna, bo obniżyliśmy odrobinę dach w stosunku do projektu - miał mieć 25st, a ma 22st. Co do jakości samego komina, to jeszcze się nie wypowiem, ale szczerze powiedziawszy wygląda dosyć tanio, czyli dają to, za co płacisz. Zobaczymy co będzie dalej. Na razie przenieśliśmy te kominy z palet na których przyjechały do domu, poukładali i nic nie pękło, więc może to tylko takie wrażenie. Systemy kominowe mają certyfikaty budowlane, więc to nie może być dziadostwo, które się rozpadnie samo z siebie. Ponoć trzeba tylko uważać na temperaturę spalin, która nie może przekraczać 600stC, co oznacza niemożność podłączenia kozy. Na szczęście mam piecyk gazowy na butlę - przyda się na zimowe roboty instalacyjne.

----------


## aiki

Kozę możesz podłączyć tylko przyłącze musi mieć co najmniej 3mb tak aby spaliny się ochłodziły.
Dziadostwo czy nie podczas murowania nie dopuść do tego aby zaprawa połączyła wkład ceramiczny z pustakiem w żadnym miejscu.
Jak gdzieś Ci nachlapie i zostawisz to wkład pęknie.Więc murowanie komina bardzo czysto i schludnie.
Gwoździe kręcone da się wyciągnąć - kwestia odpowiednio dużego sprzętu typu łom.
Ja łaty biłem na gwoździe prążkowane - te to dopiero trzymają.
Jeśli chodzi o temp. spalin to te 600*C to chyba dopuszczalne chwilowo a tak normalnie to do 400*C ale głowy nie dam.
Rozstaw łat zależy od długości modułu blachodachówki. Podstawowe to chyba 350 i 400 a instrukcję łacenia i kładzenia na pewno znajdziesz na stronie producenta blachy.

----------


## elunia1616

chyba z tym człowiekiem jest nie halo :smile:  skoro fachowiec ucieka z placu budowy :smile:  nawet nie wiecie z kim piszecie :smile:  masakra

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Już wiem która szwagierka. W sumie się nie spodziewałem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ciąg dalszy konstrukcji dachu. Wczoraj lało, więc chłopaki nie przyszli. Dzisiaj też lało od rana, więc też się nie spodziewałem, ale zawzięli się ostro i skończyli. Zdjęcie robiłem wieczorem, pogoda kiepska, więc jakość też marna, ale widać:



Brakuje jeszcze 16 krokiewek przy samych rogach, ale wypadają już na zewnątrz murłaty (jedna na samej murłacie), więc trzeba by je przybić od razu do deski czołowej, żeby nie odpadły. Deski czołowe mam nadzieję pozyskać z rozebranych szalunków, ale to dopiero w sobotę. Do tego czasu myślę podbudować trochę kominy, a potem potniemy deski na łaty, dokupię żonie drugi młotek i ogień. Może znajdę jakiś czarno-biały, bo ona lubi te kolory.

Mam jeszcze pytanie do ogarniających temat impregnowania. Otóż deski mam surowe, lekko podsuszone, więc trzeba by je czymś pomazać. Słyszałem, że środki solne wchodzą w reakcję z blachą, powodując jej rdzewienie. Czym zatem pomalować łaty, żeby było niedrogo i dobrze?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Może to po prostu jakiś marketing i nic więcej. Pomaluję faktycznie tym zielonym i po sprawie. Nie wiem, czy już o tym wspominałem, ale łacenie wyceniono mi na 1300zł!!! Zatem w łapę młot, bo bez młota nie robota. Poszukam może żonie jakiegoś ergonomicznego...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Poddasze nieużytkowe, więc to strata pieniędzy. Ocieplenie będzie po stropie, a jakiś za przeproszeniem pierdolnik na stryszku wygospodaruję i nie musi być ocieplony. Najwyżej zrobię pomieszczenie w samym stolcu i obiję płytami OSB. Wychodzi tam kwadrat prawie 4x4m, więc powinno wystarczyć na choinkę i bombki.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dobre wieści! 
Rozebrałem szalunki spod stropu i nic się nie zawaliło. Niby oczywista oczywistość, ale kiedy człowiek odbija te stemple to nie jest to takie pewne. Najbardziej bałem się ganku, który opiera się na cienkim jak sik pająka słupie, oraz tego miejsca gdzie łączą się 2 nadproża i opierają na słupku jeszcze słabszym.
Nie zrobiłem dzisiaj zdjęć, bo się ściemniło, ale chodzi o to miejsce:



Niby kierbut zaręczał, że będzie dobrze, ale dozbroiłem wieniec nad tymi nadprożami dodając na spodzie 3 pręty fi 12 - oczywiście w porozumieniu z onym. Jeśli jutro zastanę dom w stanie w jakim był dzisiaj, to pokażę. W środku zrobiło się jakoś tak przestronnie i jasno. Widać, że to całkiem rozsądnej wielkości domek.

Poza tym w sobotę mam zamiar pożyczyć cyrkularkę od teścia i pociąć szalunki na łaty. Myślałem o malowaniu łat pędzlem i sprejowaniu opryskiwaczem, ale pierwsze rozwiązanie jest pracochłonne, a drugie kiepskie. Wymyśliłem zadeklować trzymetrową rurę od kanalizacji, wlać do środka roztwór do impregnowania (jakieś 20 litrów) i po prostu wkładać łaty na kilka chwil. Czy ktoś próbował podobnego rozwiązania? Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## aiki

kilka chwil to za mało. Doczytaj jak długo impregnacja zanurzeniowa ale wydaje mi się, że więcej. no i troszkę się natrudzisz próbując zanurzyć łaty.
A tak w ogóle to łaty pod blachę nie powinny być impregnowane.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dlaczego nie? Czyżby korozja? Czytałem coś o tych środkach bez soli - one się niby nadają. Trochę się boję dawać bez impregnacji, ale chyba czeka mnie wycieczka z wujkiem Google w fascynujący świat zielonych mazideł.
Impregnacja zanurzeniowa powinna trwać minimum 30minut, ale uczciwie trzeba przyznać, że mało które drewno jest tak potraktowane, więc pomyślałem że obleci. Co do zanurzania, to nie bardzo rozumiem w czym problem - to tak, jakbym chciał włożyć pionowo kij do studni - bez problemu.

----------


## aiki

jeden kij ok. ale 10 już daje jakąś wyporność. Nie wiem ile wejdzie do kanalizy ale jeśli więcej to może być kłopot z ich utrzymaniem.

Jeśli chodzi o dach poczytaj to: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...zykleić+papę
Warto wiedzieć jak to wszystko powinno być robione. poczytaj całość choć po łebkach.

----------


## M.A.G.

> Poza tym w sobotę mam zamiar pożyczyć cyrkularkę od teścia i pociąć szalunki na łaty. Myślałem o malowaniu łat pędzlem i sprejowaniu opryskiwaczem, ale pierwsze rozwiązanie jest pracochłonne, a drugie kiepskie. Wymyśliłem zadeklować trzymetrową rurę od kanalizacji, wlać do środka roztwór do impregnowania (jakieś 20 litrów) i po prostu wkładać łaty na kilka chwil. Czy ktoś próbował podobnego rozwiązania? Co o tym myślicie?


Hej, podglądam i kibicuję bo po sąsiedzku no i samorobiony  :smile: 

W tartaku moich znajomych, obok którego przejeżdzam codziennie jadąc na budowę mają zbite takie koryto długie na ok. 5 metrów, szerokie na jakieś 30cm i głębokie na ok.20 cm. To wyłożone folią i zalane zielonym mazidłem. Zanurzają może na 15-20 sekund  :smile:  Lepsze to niż nic ale czy faktycznie działa??
Pozdrawiam i 3mam kciuki za budowę

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzięki, dzięki! Rozmawiałem ze znajomymi, którzy budowali dom i ponoć malowali pędzlem po dwakroć. Też tak zrobię dla wszelkiego spokoju. Więźbę można później przesmarować jakimś mazidłem gdyby okazało się, że w tartaku odwalili fuszerę, ale łat się od góry nie uda.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Cześć!

Widziałem szczęście sąsiada:



Bardzo się cieszę z jego szczęścia, ale kolor musiała wybierać żona... Bordo???

Poza tym obiecałem zdjęcia domku po rozszalowaniu stropu. Yyyyyyyyy.... tydzień temu pisałem, że zrobię to jutro, ale moje jutro jest trochę jak ruski miesiąc... i trwa polski tydzień... no niemniej niniejszym tudzież... yyyyy... że tak pokażę:









To są piękne zdjęcia robione smartfhonem dla tych, którzy chcieli nabyć telefon - Samsung Galaxy Trend Plus w sieci też na Pe, ale bez lus-a, tylko z lay-em. Miał być dofcip... *Oddam te kołki za drobną opłatą - prawie jak z raju.*. 

Oprócz tego pomalowałem łaty i deski czołowe Boramonem C30:



oraz postawiłem kawałek komina:



Okazało się, że stawia się to-to dosyć łatwo, ale zaprawa szamotowa śmierdzi i nie klei. To znaczy klei dopiero na drugi dzień, bo w pierwszy jest cholernie ziarnista i to trochę tak, jakby rozrobić żółty piasek z wodą i posmarować tym ceramikę. Dlatego też wczoraj po robocie, w dwie godziny wybudowałem tylko tyle - wolałem poczekać co się stanie, żeby w razie Wu tanio to rozebrać. Dzisiaj szabas, jutro święto. Dzisiaj leżę, jutro porobię - siła wyższa.

Poza tym przywiozłem kawałek blachy jaką żeśmy zamówili:



Gostek dał kawałek (porysowany) za friko (czemu nie?), bo powiedziałem, że sam będę bił łaty - na spróbę, czy dobrze biję.

Oprócz tego wypadły mi dwie plomby z jednego zęba i włazi tam cały jęzor! Myślałem, że mam robioną 4-kę i 5-kę, ale 4-ka okazała się cała zdrowa. Fajnie!
A oprócz tego zaoszczędziłem przy rozszalowaniu stropu 14 sekund nie przestawiając drabiny (myślałem że dosięgnę) i mało nie odcienem sobie palucha:



To jest po tygodniu gojenia, ale tylko chwilowo wyglądało lepiej. Tarcza od dużego bosza zatrzymała się na kości i wygryzła kawał skóry. Już chyba za późno na szycie, więc będę miał wąwóz na paluszku. 

A oprócz tego *elunia1616* założyła sobie konto specjalnie po to, żeby mnie zdyskredytować. Jestem pod wrażeniem determinacji - Ela jesteś wielka! Pracuj tak dalej i nie odpuszczaj. Najłatwiej na szczyt wchodzi się po cudzych plecach. Trzymam za ciebie kciuki!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Biję z żoną łaty od wtorku i już mam pół dachu. Dzisiaj trochę zrobiliśmy, a potem to trzeba było odedrzeć (na szczęście tylko 2 pasy), bo nie zgadzały się z sąsiadującymi połaciami. Nie wiem jak to się stało, bo mierząc od góry po krokwiach było niby tak samo, a wyszło przesunięcie ok. 5cm. Wniosek z tego taki, że okapy musiały być nierówne, ale sprawdzę to jutro. Na razie raczę się Fasbergiem - jest świetny jak na swoją cenę 1,78 złocisza.

----------


## aiki

A masz ten sam kąt nachylenia na tych połaciach? Jeśli inny to nigdy się nie zgodzi.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kąt jest ten sam, bo stolec jest na środku stropu. Tak się składa, że wymurowałem dom w kształcie trapezu i murłaty nie biegną całkiem równolegle do ścian, tylko są leciutko (5cm na stronę) rozsunięte. Goście którzy kończyli więźbę poobcinali krokwie równo do muru i to chyba stąd ten problem. Z drugiej strony to nie powinno mieć znaczenia skoro okapy są równe. No niemniej wczoraj skończyliśmy trzecią połać i nie jest tak źle - porobiliśmy poprawki i przesunięcie jest jakieś 1,5-2cm, czyli nie powinno być widać. 

Po tym skończyły się łaty. Już wcześniej zamówiłem i miały dojechać na popołudnie, ale łat nie było, a typ nie odbierał telefonu. Zamówiłem więc u drugiego i miały być dzisiaj na południe. Niestety łaty nie dojechały, a typ nie odbierał telefonu. Zadzwonił po drugiej, że może przywieźć ale tylko niezaimpregnowane, więc przełożyłem to na poniedziałek. Wziąłem się ostro za kominy i udało mi się jeden skończyć. Kończyłem do latarki - w pośpiechu i góra jest trochę krzywa. W ogóle cały jest krzywy, ale to najmniejszy problem. Otóż chwieje się jak osika i niemożliwe żeby mógł tak zostać. Planuję go jakoś zamocować do stropu i dachu, ale nie wiem jak, bo ponoć to ma być oddylatowane od wszystkiego. Zatem zapytuję: jak zakotwić oddylatowany komin?

----------


## aiki

Wejdź na stronkę schidel,a tam wszystko ładnie pokazane jak mocować do więźby

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak wrócę do roboty po chorobie, to sobie coś podobnego do komina zrobię. Na razie siedzę w domu z zapaleniem tchawicy dusząc się niemiłosiernie, ale wykorzystuję ten czas na zebranie ofert na okna. 

Do tej pory dach z małżą żeśmy złacili i kominy wybudowałem, ale poza przyklejonym styropianem są niedokończone. Chciałem jeszcze obciągnąć klejem i siatką, zagruntować i otynkować Ceresitem CT 137 żeby potem nie pobrudzić blachy, ale wygląda na to, że jednak będę to musiał zrobić później. To taki patent ekonomiczny i lekki - nie trzeba kupować drogiej klinkierówki, a te kominy z Pekabetu nie bardzo chyba współpracują z ciężką cegłą. 

Co do samego Pekabetu, to ich systemy kominowe okazały się zadziwiająco mocne. Serio. To jedno z najtańszych rozwiązań na rynku i jako takie nie obiecują po sobie praktycznie niczego w temacie jakości. Okazuje się jednak, że jeśli nie rozbijemy ceramiki (dosyć krucha - coś jak stara ceramiczna donica o podobnej wielkości), to wiele nam nie grozi. U mnie jedna rura 33cm przyjechała rozbita, ale transport producent ma ubezpieczony i nie robią żadnego kłopotu przy wymianie. Ja nie skorzystałem. Zastrzegłem sobie tylko taką możliwość wysyłając zdjęcia z rozpakowania, ale kilka rur mi zostało, więc nie było potrzeby. Rury zostały, ponieważ nie budowałem pełnych 7m, tylko 6,5 oraz 6,75m, a cokół robiłem na wysokość 2 pustaków zamiast standardowego 1-go. Będę miał w końcu 30cm styropianu na podłodze, więc musiałem trochę podnieść podstawę. Oprócz tego są pustaki, które są cholernie twarde i nawet nacięte diamentówką od dużego bosza potrafią stawiać pewien opór przy wybijaniu. Niestety trafiają się pustaki wyglądające jakby miały pęknięcie powstałe w niezwiązanym jeszcze betonie. Te pustaki to najsłabszy element systemu, ale można to obejść:
- przede wszystkim warto mieć około 50cm systemu w zapasie,
- należy oglądnąć wszystkie pustaki przed budową i te z pęknięciami wybrać na wycięcia - zrobimy w nich bez problemu wylot wyczystki i wlot trójnika.
Na koniec jeszcze zaprawa do wkładów ceramicznych, której nie powinno zabraknąć (ja wykorzystałem około 60-70%). Należy rozrabiać ją porcjami, po około 3 standardowej wielkości szpachelki na raz. Do tego nasączamy gąbkę wodą i dosłownie wkapujemy pół zawartości nasączonej gąbki. Potem mieszamy to w litrowym wiadereczku po serze do sernika i z tego wiadereczka lejemy na ceramikę. Ja próbowałem na początku nakładać szpachelką, ale to dłużej trwa i nie jest lepsze. Reszta według wskazówek producenta.

Kominy mam więc za sobą. Ten z wentylacją budowałem od 9:00 do 19:00, ale kawałek miałem już gotowy - widać to na zdjęciu. Ten bez wentylacji budowałem od 9:00 do 18:00 od cokołu, ale miałem już doświadczenie i nie musiałem wciskać wełny izolacyjnej tylko stabilizacyjną. Koniec końców to nie takie trudne. Zobaczymy tylko jak będą pracować.

Nie mam zdjęć, bo miałem zrobić jak skończę kominy... a tu choroba. Jutro przyjdą dekarze, więc raczej nie wyrobię się z kominami. Może w miedzyczasie. 

Wspomniałem też o oknach. Większość ofert kręci się wokół profilu Brugman BluEvolution MD z pakietem szybowym dwukomorowym U=0,5. Dla całego okna 150x150 wychodzi U=0,8m i mnie to odpowiada. Niestety okazuje się, że ciepły montaż w warstwie styropianu to coś, czego prawie nikt nie potrafi zrobić. W rozmowach telefonicznych wychodzi niekompetencja i dosłownie kilka firm wie co robi. Niestety wiedzą też za ile mają to robić. Mam dwie konkurencyjne oferty: jedna w systemie MOWO (lepsza) i druga w systemie JB-D (tańsza). Nie mam pojęcia na co się zdecydować, bo obie to około 18 tyś zł za 8 okien i jedne drzwi tarasowe. Drogo...

----------


## R&K

jesli chcesz moge Ci polecic czlowieka z Przeworska do ciepłego montażu - sprawdzony !

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No jak nie chcę, jak chcę? Polecaj, polecaj!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Znalazłem to w telefonie. Ekspozycja dobra, ale widać, że czułość mogła być większa. Do tego przysłona powinna być nieco krótsza, ale to nie ten sprzęt. Megapiksele...



Ojtam ojtam... trzy połacie złacone były? Były! Dwa kominy zbudowane były? Były! A potem nagły atak tchawicy...

A tak przy okazji. Mówiłem kiedyś żonie, że zjadłbym jakiej krowy dla odmiany, że to zamiast bułek i chleba dla zdrowia jelit. Posłuchała mnie. Patrzcie co mi kupiła:



i to w ilości wystarczającej... na tydzień:



Chyba zbrzydnie mi ta krowa, ale teraz... Aniu jesteś moją najlepszą żoną EVER!

----------


## elunia1616

Jeśli chodzi o dyskredytowanie siebie to sam robisz to tak perfekcyjnie, że nie jestem w stanie Cię pokonać :bash: , a na szczyt wchodzę nie sama ale z ludźmi, których kocham i którzy zawsze mi pomogą, no ale cóż nie zrozumie tego ktoś, kto nie zna takiej sytuacji. Niestety jak się oczernia rodzinę na forach publicznych to ktoś byłby głupi gdyby Ci pomagał, idź sobie sam do celu. Powodzenia. :big tongue:

----------


## aiki

> Jeśli chodzi o dyskredytowanie siebie to sam robisz to tak perfekcyjnie, że nie jestem w stanie Cię pokonać, a na szczyt wchodzę nie sama ale z ludźmi, których kocham i którzy zawsze mi pomogą, no ale cóż nie zrozumie tego ktoś, kto nie zna takiej sytuacji. Niestety jak się oczernia rodzinę na forach publicznych to ktoś byłby głupi gdyby Ci pomagał, idź sobie sam do celu. Powodzenia.


A to Majster ma "Ciche dni"

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Witam!

Na budowie trochę się dzieje, ale tym razem ktoś robi za mnie. Chłopaki we dwóch kładą blachę, ale niestety pogoda im nie sprzyja ni cholery. Leje dzień w dzień i robota raczej się ślimaczy niż idzie, ale już na szczęście widać koniec. 
Domek wygląda na razie trochę jak grzybek na długiej nóżce, ale ma być jeszcze 30cm styropianu na ścianach, więc proporcje będą lepsze. Szczerze powiedziawszy wyszło lepiej niż się obawiałem i zmieniłbym tylko ten biały pas podrynnowy na nieco szerszy, ale ogólnie jestem zadowolony. Wiadomo - to nie dachówka, ale budżet niewielki i trzeba iść na kompromisy.
Co do samej dachówki, to ludzie mówią że czarna to brzydka jak cholera, oraz że wygląda jakby po tym traktor pojeździł tylnym kołem  :big grin:  Profil faktycznie wysoki. Tak wysoki, że trzeba było montować pasy nadrynnowe, bo widać było ostatnią łatę w miejscach, gdzie fala idzie do góry.
To wszystko, oraz fakt że sami złaciliśmy dach i okazało się dobrze i równo, napawa mnie niekłamaną radością. Kamień z serca! Teraz tylko reszta...

No popatrzcie sami:









Zawiozłem dzisiaj inwestorki na budowę i chyba im się podobało:



Koniec końców wygląda znacznie lepiej, niż na projekcie.


p.s. Elu jak chcesz porozmawiać, to wiesz gdzie mnie znaleźć.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Piękny dzisiaj dzień i chłopaki od dachu chyba na plażę pojechali, bo u mnie ich nie było. Pogoda w sam raz na windsurfing... dla morsów.

Chciałem zabrać się za ściany działowe, ale motywacji starczyło mi na zakup taśmy ocynkowanej perforowanej 25x1,5mm do zrobienia łączników ze ścianami nośnymi. Wzienem 15 metrów po 4,50zł i nie omieszkam ich użyć... wkrótce.

Poza tym wybrałem okna i ekipę montażową. Byli u mnie dzisiaj na budowie z laserem i wyjątkowo kompetentnym montażystą. Padło na okna z profilu Brugman Bluevolution MD 92mm z pakietem szybowym 2-komorowym 0,5W/m2K na kotwach JBD i z listwą montażową spodnią 5-cio komorową z uszczelką. Całość ma być wysunięta za mur, a cena uwzględnia okna, kotwy, taśmę paroszczelną, klej w tubie, kołki i montaż. Cena uczciwie powiedziawszy bardzo atrakcyjna - 11600,00 złotych. Po mojej stronie jest wyrównanie otworów okiennych przed montażem, a potem zorganizowanie i naklejenie taśm paroprzepuszczalnych na zewnątrz, naklejenie styropianu gr. 10cm, wypełnienie pianką i obklejenie tą zewnętrzną taśmą. Wydaje się, że zmieszczę się spokojnie w 500zł nie licząc styropianu, co wywołuje u mnie niekłamaną radość. Do tej pory miałem oferty na ponad 15 tyś za to samo.

Z tego też względu pomyślałem od razu o drzwiach wejściowych. Na razie skłaniam się ku Stolpaw Stolterm:

http://www.stolpaw.com.pl/technologia/stolterm



o współczynniku przenikania *0,57W/m2K!*

Cena niemiła, ale chyba się skuszę. Macie jakieś inne dobre propozycje?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A teraz coś z zupełnie innej beczki - dla nerdów jak ja.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dalej siedzę w domu i przeglądam różne ciekawostki. Miałem murować działówki, ale w nocy ma być coś koło 0 czy nawet -2, więc boje się, że mi to pozamarza. Chyba poczekam na okna, a może się ociepli?

Tymczasem znalazłem, a właściwie jeden z forumowiczów podrzucił, pompę ciepła powietrze-woda:



Cena bardzo atrakcyjna. Gwarancja 2 lata na całość i 5 lat na kompresor Panasonica. Wydaje mi się to opłacalne i chyba zamontuje sobie takie ustrojstwo. Myślę o podłączeniu do bufora ciepła, a jednostka zewnętrzna byłaby na poddaszu - nie widać i nie słychać, a czarna blacha podniesie temp. powietrza zasysanego zwiększając sprawność.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Download -> Zapisz jako -> Pulpit -> OK

Mam dzisiaj czas, ale to za dużo liter. Muszę poprosić drukarkę w pracy o pomoc, bo mi oczy lecą. Jakoś nigdy nie zajarałem się Iron Maiden, więc mam nadzieję, że to tytuł autonomiczny.

----------


## Barth3z

> Tymczasem znalazłem, a właściwie jeden z forumowiczów podrzucił, pompę ciepła powietrze-woda:
> 
> 
> 
> Cena bardzo atrakcyjna. Gwarancja 2 lata na całość i 5 lat na kompresor Panasonica. Wydaje mi się to opłacalne i chyba zamontuje sobie takie ustrojstwo. Myślę o podłączeniu do bufora ciepła, a jednostka zewnętrzna byłaby na poddaszu - nie widać i nie słychać, a czarna blacha podniesie temp. powietrza zasysanego zwiększając sprawność.


Nie nastawiaj się na jakieś dobre COPy. Poczytaj qubica (albo go poprostu zapytaj) w temacie jego przebojów z Julą (podobna pompka, z tego samego marketu).

----------


## giman

Przemek dzięki temu, że u mnie napisałeś trafiłem na Twój dziennik - wow masz powera.
Niezmiennie samorobów będę podziwiał i niezmiennie będę się utwierdzał w przekonaniu, że ja będę wszystko zlecał.

mam pytanie a propos:



> A potrzebny ten strop był? Parterówki nie dało rady zrobić i po schodach nie ganiać?


No właśnie, można w parterówkach zastosować jakiś inny prostszy/tańszy/szybszy strop? coś lekkiego? jakiś mix drewno/wełna/OSB?

----------


## Barth3z

> No właśnie, można w parterówkach zastosować jakiś inny prostszy/tańszy/szybszy strop? coś lekkiego? jakiś mix drewno/wełna/OSB?


Wiązary.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Nie nastawiaj się na jakieś dobre COPy. Poczytaj qubica (albo go poprostu zapytaj) w temacie jego przebojów z Julą (podobna pompka, z tego samego marketu).


Mam zamiar używać tego tylko w dzień, a kolektor zrobić pod czarną blachą na poddaszu. Poza sezonem grzewczym do CWU i nie trzeba w piecu palić, a w zimie na mniejsze mrozy też będzie. Przy -10 zapalę w piecu i tyle. A qubica poczytam.




> No właśnie, można w parterówkach zastosować jakiś inny prostszy/tańszy/szybszy strop? coś lekkiego? jakiś mix drewno/wełna/OSB?


Tutaj koledzy proponują wiązary i mają rację. Można nawet zamówić gotową więźbę w postaci wręg i zmontować to na budowie. Zamiast stropu robisz tylko wieniec, a potem już dach i od spodu płyty. 

Trudno mi porównywać pracochłonność i cenę, ale robiąc dom samemu nie zaoszczędzisz. Dach to takie cholerstwo, którego nie podejmują się samemu nawet twardziele. Nawet netbet za to płacił! Jeśli masz mieć wiązary będące częścią dachu, to ktoś Ci to będzie na pewno robił. Ja wybrałem strop do samodzielnego montażu. Kosztował 13 tyś na całym domu 12,6x12,6m, więc 82zł/m2. Trzeba to jeszcze otynkować za 16zł/m2 z materiałem, oszpachlować (sam materiał - robota moja) i gotowe. Razem jakieś 100zł/m2. Do tego za dach zapłaciłem 25tyś (250m2) samemu bijąc tylko łaty. Razem za dach i strop wyszło 38 tyś i wątpię, żeby taniej było na płytach. A strop drewniany połączony z dachem pracuje, płyty pękają... Niby sąsiad ma i chwali, chociaż gdzieniegdzie mu pękło. U siebie też mam takie światełka pod sufitem i miejscami też popękało. Dlatego boje się płyt i zrobiłem konkretny strop.

----------


## Barth3z

Przemek, nawet wiązary i dach można samemu, popatrz:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ersja-hardcore

----------


## Barth3z

> Eee... u mnie wpierw nawalał tartak, później ekipa się wykręcała więc zapytałem ojca: "Pomożecie?", padła odpowiedz: "No jak nie jak tak!" i wziąłem urlop oraz 2x na "chwilę" dźwig i dach ze stopem i dachówkami ciężkimi jak grzech śmiertelny stanął przed pierwszym śniegiem.


Szacun twardzielu !

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Przemek, nawet wiązary i dach można samemu, popatrz:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ersja-hardcore


Dał gość radę i aż wierzyć się nie chce, że to samemu w rok. Ja jestem zbyt miękki. Chociaż jak pomyślę o tym swoim stropie, to może i dach dałbym radę.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kolejny dzień bezrobocia. Dowiedziałem się tylko, że drzwi pasywne U poniżej 0,7, drewniane, dębowe to koszt około 4000zł z montażem. Drogo... Poza tym nie dostanę gwarancji jeśli zamontuję je przed tynkami i wylewkami. Niefajnie... Będę musiał zamontować drzwi tymczasowe zbite z desek. Paskudnie...

Czyli same pozytywy. Idzie święto, ponoć radosne. Tia...

----------


## karolek75

> ... Po mojej stronie jest wyrównanie otworów okiennych przed montażem, a potem zorganizowanie i naklejenie taśm paroprzepuszczalnych na zewnątrz, naklejenie styropianu gr. 10cm, wypełnienie pianką i obklejenie tą zewnętrzną taśmą. ...


Ten styro to ramka wokół okien? Jak masz zamiar to zabezpieczyć i potem połączyć z izolacją właściwą ?

----------


## aiki

Pewnie tak samo jak całą resztę płyt styropianu na elewacji.

----------


## karolek75

> Pewnie tak samo jak całą resztę płyt styropianu na elewacji.


Styro wlasciwy pewnie bedzie dopier w przyszlym roku,a teraz byla mowa w kontekscie montazu okien. Jak to zalepisz klejem teraz, to masz potem jakby nie bylo mostki.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ale dlaczego mostki? Trzeba mieć to:



i to:




Na kleju można trochę oszczędzić, ale nie wystarczy na tak długie przewijanie przez ekran. Wrażenie jednak jest bezcenne. Na pistolecie nie warto oszczędzać.

Ma rację aiki, że ta ramka to płyta styropianowa jak cała reszta ocieplenia. A paliuretan + styropian równa się POLIPIAN (R) i on nie ma mostków cieplnych z definicji. Najgorsze i tak za mną, bo miałem gazobeton (gaz + beton).

Acha. Prąd i woda ma być koło połowy przyszłego miesiąca. Będzie za co abonament płacić  :big grin:

----------


## karolek75

Poczekaj poczekaj : mnie chodzi o klej na styropian, czyli zabezpieczenie przed UV. A to juz jest klej cementowy.  Jesli okna bedziesz robil zaraz, to i ta ramke zrobisz teraz? A izolacje wlasciwa pewnie next year ?

----------


## Zdun Darek B

[QUOTE=

Acha. Prąd i woda ma być koło połowy przyszłego miesiąca. Będzie za co abonament płacić  :big grin: [/QUOTE]

Zapłacisz jak za zborze ... dostałem rachunek za gaz ..Za sam GAZ 5 zł  ale do zapłaty z OPŁATAMI OD BÓG WIE CZEGO  razem 106 zł .

Takie 100 za miesiąc x 12  = 1200 a to 12 [ lub więcej] metrów drewna do kominka .

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Poczekaj poczekaj : mnie chodzi o klej na styropian, czyli zabezpieczenie przed UV. A to juz jest klej cementowy.  Jesli okna bedziesz robil zaraz, to i ta ramke zrobisz teraz? A izolacje wlasciwa pewnie next year ?


Jeśli tego nie zabezpieczę, to powierzchniowo się utleni. Wtedy będę musiał wyjąć z blaszaka to:



i pomiziać ścianę. Ona to lubi, bo później prezentuje się młodo i atrakcyjnie. No i klej ma za co złapać.




> Zapłacisz jak za zborze ... dostałem rachunek za gaz ..Za sam GAZ 5 zł  ale do zapłaty z OPŁATAMI OD BÓG WIE CZEGO  razem 106 zł .
> 
> Takie 100 za miesiąc x 12  = 1200 a to 12 [ lub więcej] metrów drewna do kominka .


Za gaz nie zapłacę, bo go nie montuję. Za prąd w "taryfie budowlanej" się wystrzelam, ale u mnie na szczęście tego dużo. A woda... zobaczymy. Co mam robić z kasą?

----------


## karolek75

> Jeśli tego nie zabezpieczę, to powierzchniowo się utleni. Wtedy będę musiał wyjąć z blaszaka to:
> 
> 
> 
> i pomiziać ścianę. Ona to lubi, bo później prezentuje się młodo i atrakcyjnie. No i klej ma za co złapać.


To sie widze sprzetem juz obkupil  :wink: 
Nie pamietam, czy planujesz robic montaz warstwowy z uzyciem tasm paroprzepuszczalnych na zewnatrz - jesli tak zakladac je bedziesz w terminie pozniejszym.  
Z innej strony - jak gleboko bedzie siegac warstwa zapsuta przez sloneczko?

----------


## netbet

> Z innej strony - jak gleboko bedzie siegac warstwa zapsuta przez sloneczko?


... z doświadczenia:
po jednym roku utlenia się ok 3-5mm styro na ścianach południowych ... na innych dramatu nie ma....szorniesz raz i po ptokach :wink: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## karolek75

Do tego  szorowania przy oknach to zatrudnilbym chyba swoja kobiete, zeby nie bylo na mnie  :big tongue: . 
Przyjdzie wegarek i zakryje.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kupiłem sobie taką tareczkę haj-end, bo starą załatwiłem szlifując pustaki. A utleniony styropian miałem na starym domu, który ocieplałem 3 lata temu. Po zimie ściana zżółkła, ale normalne szlifowanie żeby wyrównać pod klej załatwiło sprawę doskonale. Nie ma strachu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No cześć. Święto dzisiaj pełną gębą, a ja zamiast tęczę palić ściany buduję. Jeszcze będzie czas na tęczę, a tymczasem wziąłem się za uczciwą pracę, choć trochę niewyraźny byłem tego weekendu:



Jak wiecie odpuściłem sobie wcześniej działówki z zamiarem zrobienia ich potem - pod dachem na spokojnie. Nie myślałem, że tyle mi zejdzie, a w tym czasie bawiłem się w inwestora i powiem szczerze trochę odwykłem od roboty. W sobotę i dzisiaj zrobiłem jedną ścianę i drugiej większość. Tak schodzi. Oto efekty:









Skończona jest ściana między pokojami dzieci. Ta niedokończona jest budowana z pustaka 24cm, bo oddziela pokój dziecka od salonu. Chciałem masywniejszą ścianę w tym miejscu ze względu na tłumienie hałasów. Ktoś będzie w salonie oglądał TV i nie powinno to przeszkadzać za ścianą. 

Ściana nie jest murowana do samego sufitu, tylko zostawiłem dylatację ok. 2cm, którą wypełnię pianką. Tak się robi, tak w książkach piszą i ja tak mam. Ściany łączyłem z nośnymi za pomocą kleju i takich łączników z ocynku:



Płaciłem 4,60zł/mb, a z metra wychodzi jakieś 4-5 sztuk. W spoinę co trzecią warstwę wbijałem taki kątownik czterema ocynkowanymi gwoździami. Szczerze to nie wierzę, żeby to pomogło, ale tak się robi, tak w książkach piszą i ja tak mam.

Poza tym kupiłem sobie nadproża niesystemowe:



Systemowe są cholernie drogie, a za te płaciłem 14zł/szt.! Jeśli ktoś myśli o samodzielnym szalowaniu, to lepiej niech się rozmyśli. Za te pieniądze szkoda się pierdzielić.

No najważniejsze. MAMY PRUND! To znaczy prawie, bo jest w skrzynce:



ale idzie ku jeszcze lepszemu, bo chłopy odkopały mój przepust i wbiły uziemienie:



a potem wybiła 15:00. Będą kończyć w piątek. 

W związku z tym mam pytanie. Ile trzeba zapłacić za 35mb przyłącza na działce od skrzynki do wewnętrznej RB-ki? Kabel 4x10mm, jakiś peszel, skrzynka, bezpieczniki, uziemienie, pomiary, kopanie i papiery? Dostałem cenę i się zgodziłem, ale chyba źle zrobiłem. Ile to powinno kosztować?

I jeszcze jedno. Ten słup koło skrzynki wypada na drodze, a miał być na działce sąsiada. Sama skrzynka też jest niesymetrycznie, bo powinna być w granicy działek. Zdjęcie robiłem opierając się o skrzynkę z drugiej strony drogi, w granicy. W tle widać słupek wbity przez geodetę i większość jest po mojej stronie. Mierząc krokami 4m od domu i 5 metrów droga wychodzi mi, że słup jest dobrze, a skrzynka źle. Mam się z nimi kłócić żeby przestawili, czy nie ma sensu?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kilku? Znam jednego :big grin: 

Uziemienie mam swoje, bo to TN-C-S. Kabel zatem 4x10mm2. Nie robię jak piszesz, bo chcę mieć szybko prąd i odebraną instalację. Goście mają papiery jakie trzeba.

Najgorsza ta skrzynka. Najwyżej przestawią, tylko się uzbroję w metr i wymierzę. Może geodetka popierdzieliła, bo była w sobotę i powbijała kołeczki. Nie przyglądałem się wcześniej. Ostatecznie i tak Jagiełło przemówi do rozsądku.

Bez odbioru!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Że niby na wariackich papierach? Nigdy!

----------


## sebcioc55

Dajesz nad te nadproza warstwe uzupelniajaca z cegiel? Tak zaleca producent i w ksiazkach tez tak pisza  :wink: 
Druga sprawa, skoro chciales masywne sciany dzialowe to czemu nie murujesz ich z silikatow?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A nie wiem co z tymi cegłami. Chyba nie dam, bo nie mam. Zresztą co te cegły mają dać oprócz wypełnienia? Wypełnię sobie przyciętymi pianówkami.

Nie chciałem masywniejszych ścian, tylko została mi paleta pustaków 24cm. Pomyślałem, że ścianę w tym miejscu lepiej zrobić grubszą i wykorzystać te pustaki zamiast trzymać na budowę garażu za kilka lat. Trochę ucierpiały przy przenoszeniu w tę i z powrotem przy chudziaku i nie mógłbym ich oddać. 

A silikatów nie chciałem bo trudno się w tym robi bruzdy pod instalacje i trudniej muruje bo małe.

----------


## sebcioc55

A no skoro miałeś materiał to już wszystko jasne. Jeżeli chodzi o te nadproża to gdy coś ma nad nimi być to lepiej dać te cegły, ale jeżeli to działówki i nad nimi ma być tylko 1-2 warstwy lekkiego BK to chyba nie trzeba dawać - tak mi się wydaje. Ale producent zaleca http://www.leier.pl/media/leaflets/111_leier_strong.pdf bo wtedy one dopiero mają swoją wytrzymałośc. Co ważniejsze, te nadproża wymagają podpór do murowania, przynajmniej tak piszą  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Widziałem jak ich używali fachowcy i co można z tym zrobić. U mnie nad taką belką będzie 32kg ściany. Spokojnie.

Aha! Chłopaki zamontowali mi RB-kę w domu. Teraz tylko muszę umowę podpisać i popłacić co trzeba.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Hej. Ręka mnie boli od ręcznej widiówki. Dzisiaj prostowałem otwory okienne, bo dzwonił gościu od montażu. Nie ma się czym chwalić. 

Mam Rb-kę w domu, ale nie ma fazy. Ona nie ma...ja mam. Zdrowia!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Witam!

Dawno nic tu się nie działo, bo jest zima, a jak jest zima to jest zimno, a jak jest zimno to stawy zamarzają. O cholera - zima dopiero idzie! Co to będzie zatem???

Tymczasem moja RB-ka ciągle nie ma fazy:



a okien jeszcze nie mam. Znaczy... mam jedno. 







Dwuosobowa ekipa montażystów wstawiała je cały dzień :big lol:   Byłem w piątek w robocie i dzwonią do mnie o 17:00.

- Panie Przemku podjedzie Pan na budowę?
- W tej chwili mi trudno. A w jakim celu?
- Otworzyłby Pan blaszaka, to byśmy sobie pochowali okna.
- To czemu ich nie zamontowaliście?
- Producent kotew wysłał nie to, co potrzeba i wystarczyło tylko na JEDNO okno.

 :rotfl: 

A i tak nie skończyli, bo kasy za to nie dostaną. Patrzcie tu:



Od spodu wcale nie przykleili taśmy. Chyba było za trudno. I nieoklejone kotwy!

Do ściany nie jest to przyklejone ze względu na niską temperaturę, ale może idzie ten izobutyl jakoś rozgrzać suszarką i zakleić? 
Od zewnątrz montaż jest po mojej stronie - styropian, pianka i taśma w moim zakresie, więc jest OK. Za to było tanio... oby nie zbyt tanio.

A na koniec dosypałem jeszcze 12 wywrotek ziemi.



To łącznie jest już 33 i mam nadzieję, że to koniec. Na wierzch tylko z 5cm torfu i finito.

----------


## karolek75

Przemek, to okno w dolnej czesci nie jest za blisko muru przez to ze masz konsole wpuszone w BK ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jutro przyjdą i przeciągną taśmę przez tą szparkę. To możliwe i da się to zrobić jednym kawałkiem. 

Majster był miesiąc temu, pomierzył i kazał podmurować 12cm. Podmurowałem... a teraz w tym ryją. Jak dla mnie to próg jest za wysoko i chyba trzeba będzie zrobić wyżej podłogę. Zobaczymy.

----------


## karolek75

> Jutro przyjdą i przeciągną taśmę przez tą szparkę. To możliwe i da się to zrobić jednym kawałkiem. 
> 
> Majster był miesiąc temu, pomierzył i kazał podmurować 12cm. Podmurowałem... a teraz w tym ryją. Jak dla mnie to próg jest za wysoko i chyba trzeba będzie zrobić wyżej podłogę. Zobaczymy.


Tylko ze mur prawie ci sie styka z oknem, a przydaloby sie chociaz z 1cm izolacji.  Ja bym ten rant/kant/naroznik z BK przy samym oknie wywalil i uzupelnil piana.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Okno wstaje na całą grubość, czyli 92mm. Od zewnątrz przykleję więc 10cm styropianu dookoła, z zachowaniem szczeliny około 1,5cm, którą uzupełnię pianką. Oprócz tego oczywiście taśma zewnętrzna klejona do okna i styropianu. Czy nie zdaję sobie z czegoś sprawy?

----------


## karolek75

Przewodzenie od cieplego muru do okna to liniowy mostek termiczny. Na dole - nie masz szczeliny - by go zminimalizowac zetnij BK. 
Dlaczego nie na 10cm ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

OK - zetnę, chociaż i tak ze szpalet ucieka do okna. Może lepiej zrobić szpalety ze styropianu?. 
Cóż za chytry pomysł z tymi 10cm! Jutro zaordynuję to ekipie.

----------


## karolek75

Lepiej blotko:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VZpeuqTal4

 :wink: 

I nie przesadz ze scinaniem, bo tasme musisz do czegos przykleic.

----------


## karolek75

A tak na serio, to tez myslalem o tym zeby wykonczyc szpalety ( ja znam nazwe glif) jakas cienka warstawa izolacyjna i dopiero tynk, rozwazalem nawet zmniejszenie minimalne okien. Poza tym warto wykorzystac :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPiYRWEbYzw

Kszhu uzywal to u siebie tez na zewnatrz do dylatacji tynku i parapetow. Ale skasowal zboj.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Cześć!

Mamy okna i drzwi. Okna wstawione na konsolach, ale taśmy tylko do profili przylepione, bo ponoć za zimno żeby do muru lepić. Drzwi wejściowe też mamy - zbiłem z desek od szalunków, ale nie zdążyłem kupić zawiasów i kłódki, więc czekają sobie spokojnie do poniedziałku. 

Oprócz tego wyspawałem sobie piec nadmuchowy do ogrzewania wnętrza podczas prac instalacyjnych. Projekt miałem, bo wycinaliśmy kiedyś blachy jakiemuś chłopu:







Uznałem że dobrze mi poszło, a taki piec sam lepiej narysowałbym lewą nogą po pijaku, więc zrobiłem swoją wersję - większą i ładniejszą:





Sprzedam w NAPRAWDĘ DOBREJ CENIE - palenisko z blachy 5mm, duży wentylator, ruszt żeliwny. Po budowie można nim ogrzewać warsztat czy coś. To nie jest najtańsza koza, tylko piec na lata, który w ciągu 30 min nagrzewa halę 150-200m2. Najprostsze rozwiązania są najlepsze.

----------


## nydar

Podaj cenę.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mały i brzydki - 1000zł 
Duży i ładny -  1300zł

O N O

----------


## karolek75

Plus transport z Mielca. Za dużo  :sad:

----------


## karolek75

I jak w koncu z oknami masz ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Plus transport z Mielca. Za dużo


Eee tam dużo... Do Polski mam transport w cenie. :yes: 




> I jak w koncu z oknami masz ?


Szkoda, że nie mam zdjęć. Mam wstawione na konsolach JBD i oblepione taśmą wewnętrzną z każdej strony, ale trzeba to kończyć na wiosnę. Jeszcze nie płaciłem, ale w cenie miało być skończone, więc muszą mi dać materiały na resztę montażu i ekwiwalent za robociznę. Może jutro pstryknę kilka fotek, bo to: 



to nie to. 

Najważniejsze, że zamknięte na zimę.

----------


## nydar

> Mały i brzydki - 1000zł 
> Duży i ładny -  1300zł
> 
> O N O


To jest przyzwoita cena. Podaj jeszcze moc.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie badałem, ale po wymiarach to ten mały ma jakieś 5kW, a duży około 8kW.

----------


## nydar

Znajomy szuka nadmuchowego do ogrzewania hali  600m3 . Zapodam.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Witajcie.

Dziś ostatni dzień roku, więc wrzucam zdjęcia stanu obecnego i plany na rok następny. Mało mam ostatnio chęci do budowy, bo jak wiecie w zimie zamarzają stawy i te moje jakoś nie chcą się za bardzo ruchać. No może coś mnie tam j.bie w stawie, ale to jakby nie w tę stronę  :tongue: 

Poniżej zdjęcia z oknami:









i muszę przyznać, że wcale mi się to nie podoba. Żona chciała symetryczny podział, to ma. Teraz paskudnie wystają z muru i wygląda to jak wytrzeszcz, ale myślę, że 30cm styropianu zrobi z tym porządek i nie będą tak głupkowato łypać. 
Widać też super pasywne drzwi, które na tą chwilę są wstawione jak w książkach piszą i całość zamknięta na zimę na kłódkę. Pouszczelniałem szpary wokół kominów, ale okna mam tylko wstawione na kotwach i wstępnie oklejone taśmami, a między nimi i murem hula sobie wiatr. W środku jest jednak zdecydowanie cieplej, ale tylko na czuja, bo termometru nie miałem. Może po nowym roku co porobię, jak mnie nie będzie j.bać w stawie. :big grin: 

Ogólnym planem na następny rok jest wprowadzić się przed Bożym Narodzeniem i wszystko inne zawiera się w tym jednym. Ciągle myślę o systemie ogrzewania, ale coraz bardziej wychodzi na to, że grzał będę klimatyzatorem naściennym.



https://www.google.pl/search?q=ar12h...w=1696&bih=834

Obuduję to jakim pudłem i puszczę powietrze w kanały blaszane w podłodze, a kratki nawiewne na wysokości kostek w każdym pokoju. Wychodzi sporo taniej niż kanałówka, a jakby nie dała rady, to wsadzę jakiś dodatkowy wentylator. Kupiłem na allegro używkę za dychę EBM-Papst i chyba będzie dobry. Klima grzeje do -15stC, a poniżej dogrzeją PEXy w podłodze i bojler w nocnej taryfie. Podobnie bojler do ciepłej wody i rekuperator do odzysku ciepła ze ścieków. 

Poza tym wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją, a rekuperator będę robił samemu. Już zamówiłem wentylatory, a po nowym roku zamówię wymiennik, tylko nie dostałem jeszcze wszystkich ofert. Planuję zmieścić się w 2500zł za urządzenie o sprawności do 95%, najlepszymi dostępnymi wentylatorami i sterowaniem jakie mi pasuje.

Plany ambitne, a tymczasem nie mam prądu. Dzisiaj jest odbiór przyłącza wykonanego 10 listopada... Ale wnet będzie i wtedy... zbuduję sobie ściany, zrobię instalację elektryczną, przyjdą tynki, szpachle, woda, ścieki, wylewki.......

Wszystkiego najlepszego w Nowym Roku!

----------


## aiki

Powodzenia.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wzajemnie!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Poszukuję chętnego w okolicach Mielca, albo na kierunku Warszawa - Mielec do montażu tej pompy ciepła:

http://www.energiajutra.com.pl/pl/p/...staw-split/664

lub innej z oferty powyższej firmy.

Bardzo dobre urządzenie w świetnej cenie. Energooszczędne i bezobsługowe, a przy tym markowe i objęte 5-cio letnią gwarancją. Opinie instalatorów jednoznacznie potwierdzają jakość marki, choć ewentualne roboty gwarancyjne pokrywa instalator - Samsung dostarcza jedynie części. Gęsta sieć autoryzowanych serwisantów i instalatorów potwierdza zaufanie sprzedawców do jakości oferowanego produktu.

Klimatyzator nadaje się doskonale do obniżania temperatury domu w lecie, jednak przede wszystkim jest doskonałym wyborem dla oszczędnych i zapracowanych do ogrzewania średniej wielkości domu, warsztatu lub zakładu produkcyjnego przy mrozach do -15srC (ponad 90% sezonu grzewczego). Sezonowe zużycie energii to koszt poniżej 1000zł - w domu "durszlaku" o powierzchni 160m2. Przy większych mrozach należy przekląć naturę, która nie ma tego nawet w dupie, kupić farelkę z wentylatorem i odżałować kilkadziesiąt złotych na grzanie czystym prądem w tych warunkach

Cena brutto z montażem to tylko 2900zł, czyli taniej niż kocioł - ale jest myk. Firma jest z okolic Korkowa (stolycy) i chcą 370zł za dojazd. Rozłożenie dojazdu na kilku odbiorców pozwoli zredukować koszty stałe. Chętnych do zakupu zapraszam do wysłania wiadomości prywatnej i ustalenia szczegółów. Nie zależy mi na czasie ani zarobku. Macie więc chwilę na zastanowienie i zebranie funduszy. Teraz jest jednak kiepski czas na klimę, więc ceny są niskie.

Pozdrawiam,
Przemek

----------


## Barth3z

Spijasz śmietankę z forumowych wieści ! Ja tak samo  :wink:  Trzymam kciuki, bo dobrze to sobie wszystko układasz.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Układam, układam.

----------


## sebcioc55

Serio chcesz tym grzac? Jaka to bedzie mialo sprawnosc rzeczywiscie przez te kanaly?
A sterowanie rekuperatora bedziesz tez robil samodzielnie czy jakies polgotowe rozwiazanie?

Btw: podobaja mi sie super pasywne drzwi, mam podobne  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Drzwi faktycznie są ekstra. Byłem wczoraj i w domu znacznie cieplej niż na zewnątrz, choć szpary koło okien są ogromne. 

Sterowanie rekuperatora planuję zlecić znajomemu, który elektroniką babra się zawodowo - ja nie mam ręki do lutownicy i takich małych dupereli. Za mniej niż 150 zł można kupić wszystko co potrzeba - z czujnikami, prockiem, ekranem dotykowym i modułem WIFI. Całkiem gotowe urządzenie kosztuje 750zł netto:

http://www.alres.pl/glowna/msr_14.html

i nie stać mnie. Wolę dać kumplowi parę stówek i przy okazji będę mógł upgradeować soft, albo i robić komuś takie sterowniki.

Co do grzania, to mamy moc grzewczą 4kW, co powinno mi spokojnie wystarczyć przy tym styropianie. Co zmieniają kanały? Wzrasta tylko opór, ale wystarczy dołożyć wentylator, więc serio, serio!

----------


## sebcioc55

A ten cop 4 to przy ogrzewaniu nie bujda? Musze poszukac jakiejs karty katalogowej do tego samsunga tylko ze teraz na telefonie nie wygodnie. Bo ja sie zastanawiam czy zrobienie u mnie PC to nie przeinwestowanie...
Czekam na to Twoje sterowanie, bo ostatnio reku samorobka co raz bardziej za mna chodzi jak widze te zlodziejskie ceny...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jeszcze poczekasz, bo na wymiennik czeka się do 4 tygodni, a wcześniej wiele nie zdziałam. 
COP jest podawany dla temperatury chyba +7stC, więc tak kolorowo nie będzie, ale i tak jest zapas mocy, a średnia temperatura w sezonie to u mnie 0stC. Poza tym będę miał jeszcze PEXy z bojlerem elektrycznym, albo kable i kominek. Nie zmarznę.

----------


## Barth3z

> Poszukuję chętnego w okolicach Mielca, albo na kierunku Warszawa - Mielec do montażu tej pompy ciepła:
> 
> http://www.energiajutra.com.pl/pl/p/...staw-split/664
> 
> lub innej z oferty powyższej firmy.
> 
> Bardzo dobre urządzenie w świetnej cenie. Energooszczędne i bezobsługowe, a przy tym markowe i objęte 5-cio letnią gwarancją. Opinie instalatorów jednoznacznie potwierdzają jakość marki, choć ewentualne roboty gwarancyjne pokrywa instalator - Samsung dostarcza jedynie części. Gęsta sieć autoryzowanych serwisantów i instalatorów potwierdza zaufanie sprzedawców do jakości oferowanego produktu.
> 
> Klimatyzator nadaje się doskonale do obniżania temperatury domu w lecie, jednak przede wszystkim jest doskonałym wyborem dla oszczędnych i zapracowanych do ogrzewania średniej wielkości domu, warsztatu lub zakładu produkcyjnego przy mrozach do -15srC (ponad 90% sezonu grzewczego). Sezonowe zużycie energii to koszt poniżej 1000zł - w domu "durszlaku" o powierzchni 160m2. Przy większych mrozach należy przekląć naturę, która nie ma tego nawet w dupie, kupić farelkę z wentylatorem i odżałować kilkadziesiąt złotych na grzanie czystym prądem w tych warunkach
> ...


A może zastanowiasz się nad czymś takim?:
http://www.hvacr.pl/sterowanie-stref...y-samsung-4104
"- zapewnione grzanie do -20oC"

----------


## Barth3z

> COP jest podawany dla temperatury chyba +7stC, więc tak kolorowo nie będzie, ale i tak jest zapas mocy, a średnia temperatura w sezonie to u mnie 0stC.


Podawany jest SCOP=4.0 (nie COP) dla klimatu umiarkowanego, czyli obowiązujący dla połowy Polski. Więcej info o SCOP tutaj: http://www.blog.karbon.com.pl/pc-pow...znice-czesc-2/

Będzie dobrze.

----------


## R&K

tego Classica + 3,5 co Przemek podawał mozna kupic na ceneo z 2 letnia gwarancja za 1530 zl 
Przemek - w Rz jest firma ktoa Ci w tych samych pieniadzach sprzeda i zainstaluje czyli jakies 2700-2800 na 8% tylko czy tyle warto doplacac do 3 letniej gwarancji ? bo sama instalacja nie moze byc mega skomplikowana, sadze ze do ogarniecia we wlasnym zakresie

za 1530 to chyba sobie machnę takie ustrojstwo do salonu (salon, kuchnia, korytarz ok 55m2)

----------


## Barth3z

> tego Classica + 3,5 co Przemek podawał mozna kupic na ceneo z 2 letnia gwarancja za 1530 zl


Chyba samą jednostkę wewn.

----------


## R&K

ok racja - nie doczytalem

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tylko wewnętrzna, więc odpada. 

Dzwoniłem do tego gościa i namawia mnie na AR18 żeby mieć zapas mocy i inverter chodził na luzie, ale może machnę sobie AR12 PREMIUM - ma SCOP 4,6, a cena w połowie pomiędzy jednym a drugim. Tyle możliwości :ohmy: 

Tymczasem wzienem się za działówki.



Tyle pracy :roll eyes:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Tymczasem wzienem się za działówki.
> 
> 
> Tyle pracy


Ja od jutra też jadę, bo za długo się opier****  :wink:  jak to będziesz kotwił do ścian? Bo ja mam blachy w ścianach ale w niektórych miejscach źle je wtopiłem  :bash:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja wcale nie wtapiałem blach, tylko taśmę ocynkowaną z kręgu tnę na odcinki po 25-30cm, zaginam w kątownik i przybijam gwoździami, a pod spód i na wierzch daję klej, żeby się cały wtopił. Poza tym robię bruzdę w pustaku, żeby wszedł ten kątownik i pustak nie sterczał. Tak w książkach piszą i to chyba działa, choć nie wygląda.

Mam już dwie ściany wybudowane, ale nie zapiankowane pod sufitem i całe się trzęsą. Ponoć pianka trzyma to w kupie, ale się dopiero u mnie okaże. Najgorzej jest chyba przy drzwiach, bo tam ściana trzyma się tylko na górze i jakaś taka jest lelawa. Najwyżej dam jakiś ceownik jeśli będzie trzeba.

----------


## aiki

nie trzeba. klej dobrze zwiąże i będzie gitara a pianka dopełni dzieła.

----------


## sebcioc55

> nie trzeba. klej dobrze zwiąże i będzie gitara a pianka dopełni dzieła.


a co w przypadku stropu podwieszany z KG. Niektórzy przy takich konstrukcjach bez tradycyjnego stropu wylewają na ściany jeszcze płaski wieniec. Sprawdza się to?

----------


## aiki

Z tym nie mam doświadczeń. :sad:  :sad:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie wiem czy wieniec, ale coś bym tam dał. Może przedostatnią warstwę nacinać w bruzdę i w tą bruzdę dać zbrojenie i zalać betonem? Albo dać taśmę ocynkowaną z rolki w ostatnią spoinę:



Coś trzeba, bo same z siebie są mało stabilne.

----------


## aiki

A masz nadproża jakieś już założone? u mnie to połączyło wszystko ze ścianami nośnymi i  wzmocniło wystarczająco - nadproża lane na parterze i strunobetony na piętrze. Na piętrze ściany od góry nie są w żaden sposób mocowane nawet na piankę i wszystko stoi.

----------


## sebcioc55

Chyba zrobię sobie wieniec 10-15 cm wysoki z rzadkiego betonu wtopię tam 2xfi10, zakotwię w ścianach zewnętrznych i nic tych działówek nie ruszy. To będzie całe 0,54-0,76 m3 betonu

Skoro już tutaj śmiecimy Przemkowi doradźcie mi. Działówki robię z czegoś takiego:




pierwszy to widok od góry a drugi od dołu. Jak myślicie bawić się w przesuwanie bloczków względem tych podwójnych wydrążeń, potem to przewiercać w danym miejscu i puszczać kable? (coś jak w silce E (tylko że tam wszystko łatwe, ale dużo $). Czy poprostu to olać i mocować kable na bloczkach bo i tak pójdą pod tynk??
Przemek nie gniewaj się, to wszystko w temacie działówek  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Pionowych prowadzeń chyba za dużo nie ma w instalacji elektrycznej. i tak będziesz pruł poziomo albo w tynku.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Spokojnie chłopaki. Działówki to luz i mnie nie denerwują. Mam jakieś 2 miesiące, więc spokojnym że aż.




> A masz nadproża jakieś już założone? u mnie to połączyło wszystko ze ścianami nośnymi i  wzmocniło wystarczająco - nadproża lane na parterze i strunobetony na piętrze. Na piętrze ściany od góry nie są w żaden sposób mocowane nawet na piankę i wszystko stoi.


No nie mam, ale wiem że pomagają. Czekam aż zalepię pianką, bo powinna zrobić robotę. Tymczasem od jutra idę zarabiać na to wszystko. Następny wspaniały rok!

----------


## sebcioc55

Przenoszę się z tym tutaj:




> Ja daję 30cm styropianu w podłogę


gdzie Ty to upchasz?? Do tego wylewka z 8cm i jeszcze wykończenie. Masz na to przewidziane miejsce?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jasne. Zobacz zdjęcia okien od środka. Te duże to drzwi, a pod spodem zostało ze 40cm wolnego.

----------


## sebcioc55

Faktycznie teraz widze. To wysoko bedziesz mial ta podloge, ale widze ze sporo tez ziemi nawozisz. Ja ostatnio wymyslilem ze fajnie by bylo "wjechac" betonem do polowy wysokosci ramy okna. Potem wykonczenie i moglo by byc calkiem spoko. Tylko nie wiem jak z drzwiami wejsciowymi to wyjdzie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zrobisz sobie na zamówienie jakie trzeba. Co to stolarzowi za różnica? Dopłacisz najwyżej parę złotych, albo i nie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Hej!

Jak pisałem, samemu mam zamiar poskładać sobie rekuperator. Zamówiłem wentylatory dedykowane specjalnie do niego, EBM-Papst K3G190RC0503, 2 sztuki, po 700zł za jedną. Oprócz tego udało mi się za 9,99zł kupić używki na allegro. Też EBM, ale na napięcie stałe 24V i typ DV6224. Otóż wentylatory do mnie dotarły i tak wyglądają:



Ten większy to właśnie do rekuperatora, a mały nie wiem jeszcze do czego, ale za dychę? Bart3z chce z nich zrobić tani rekuperator, ale... Zrobiłem test i mogę porównać obydwa wentyle. 

*K3G190RC0503 - nowe*

Na razie taki układ prowizoryczny - przykręciłem wtyczkę i otworzyłem jakąś zabawkę córki z 4-ma paluszkami. Włącza się to normalnie na 230V, a sterowanie prędkością można zrobić podając na wejście sterujące napięcie z zakresu 0-10V. Jeden kabel to wyprowadzenie 10V, więc można podłączyć go do sterowania i mieć maksymalną prędkość.

Na początku test na full, czyli zwarcie sterowania z wyprowadzeniem 10V. Soft-start powoli rozkręca to cudo do maksymalnych obrotów, co trwa z 6-8 sekund. Na maksymalnych obrotach wentylek jest STRASZNIE głośny, a w pokoju lekkie przedmioty zaczynają fruwać. Konstrukcja jest taka, że niezabudowany dmucha dookoła i faktycznie wszędzie dookoła jest tornado. Widowiskowe, ale raczej mało przydatne.

Potem próbowałem po jednym paluszku, czyli 1,5, 3, 4,5, 6V. Na jednym paluszku sobie dmucha absolutnie bezgłośnie (albo jestem głuchy), na dwóch już go słychać, ale był niezabudowany i miałem ucho w odległości 40cm, na trzech paluszkach już robi się głośny, ale zabudowa i instalacja wentylacyjna chyba go jeszcze wygłuszą do wartości znośnych za dnia.

Na 6V jest już bardzo głośny, i w ogóle powyżej 50% napięcia na sterowaniu nie ma co nawet myśleć o zastosowaniu w rekuperatorze. Niestety nie miałem jak zmierzyć prędkości. Jest kabelek od tachometru, ale nie mam go na razie do czego podpiąć, więc nie znam wydajności. Sądzę jednak, że 100m3/h zapewni CAŁKOWICIE bezgłośnie. W ogóle słychać głównie szum powietrza, a sam wentylator jest bardzo cichy.

*DV6224 - używane*

Kręcąc wirnikami w rękach miałem wrażenie, że łożyska są dosyć zużyte, ale jestem raczej kiepskim mechanikiem i to może tylko wrażenie. Napięcia 24V nie mam, więc próbę robiłem tylko na prostowniku z opcją 6V i 12V i baterii 18V od wkrętarki. Na 6V wentylatory ruszają, ale się zatrzymują, a na 12V powoli rozkręcają się i mocno hałasują. Potem można obniżyć napięcie do 6V i nadal będą się kręcić - tym razem dosyć cicho. Na 18V poziom hałasu jest troszkę wyższy niż na 12V, ale wyraźnie słychać pracę silnika i może tych łożysk. Sam szum powietrza niknie pod tym hukiem.

Ogólnie wrażenie odnośnie hałasu dosyć negatywne. Chciałbym użyć tych wentyli do rozprowadzenia ciepłego powietrza z klimatyzatora ściennego, kanałami w podłodze, do pokojów. Jest szansa, że przy 6V dwie sztuki dadzą radę zrobić to wydajnie i wystarczająco cicho, ale szczerze powiedziawszy niezbyt duża.

Tyle odnośnie wentylatorów. Rekuperator to jeszcze wymiennik, obudowa, filtry i sterowanie. Langsam, langsam... Tymczasem zamówiłem wymiennik Recair RS160-400. Cena z transportem, przelewami zagranicznymi i VATem to 1280zł. Drogo, ale chcę zabudować go zaworami i zrobić wymiennik entalpiczny, odzyskujący wilgoć i związaną z nią energią. Standardowe rekuperatory zamarzają i mają sprawność około 60%, ale mój może osiągnąć nawet 95% i nie będzie zamarzał. Tyle teoria, a jak wyjdzie?

Producent tych wymienników ma fajny filmik:

http://www.recair.com.pl/pl/recair_e...t-climates.php

----------


## Barth3z

Jak Dawid z Goliatem  :smile: 
Ja się tak łatwo nie poddaję. Bez sprawdzenia w instalacji nie odpuszczę, bo 700zł do 10zł to zbyt duża różnica. Faktem jest, że nieco buczy, ale możliwe, że zabudowane i stłumione oporem tłoczenia powietrza przez instalacje nie będą przenosić tego hałasu. Porównując oba wentylatory posługiwałem się jedynie DTR'kami i tam sprawdzałem poziom db. Były porównywalne dla tych samych przepływności.

Sprawdź jeszcze na napięciu 24V lub nawet 30V. 24V osiągniesz łącząc szeregowo baterię od wkrętarki z prostownikiem 6V  :wink: 

I jeszcze jedno. Te wentylatory inaczej rozdmuchują powietrze. DV 6224 w miarę kierunkowo, czyli może być instalowany bezpośrednio na okrągłym kanale a K3G 190 dookoła, więc wymaga skrzynki rozprężnej. Ale taka skrzynka to też na plus, bo można w niej od razu zainstalować filtry powietrza.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Podłączyłem na 24V i 30V. Szczerze powiedziawszy MASAKRA. Coś z nimi jest mocno nie tak - może zwyczajnie są zużyte. Ten K3G na maxa chodzi o połowę ciszej i słychać tylko szum i może troszkę delikatne bzyczenie. DV warczy jak silnik od skutera, co może wskazywać na zużyte łożyska.

Miałem nadzieję tego nie robić, aleś nalegał. Chwila nieuwagi i spaliłem sobie bezpiecznik. Pisiont groszy w bekę! Wielkie dzięki :big tongue:

----------


## Barth3z

Nie ma za co !  :smile: 

Nie mam punktu odniesienia, więc nie wiem czy rzeczywiście taka różnica.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zapraszam posłuchać. Cholera, mówię jak TB.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dalej bez zdjęć, ale są powolne postępy. Sprzedałem większość stempli, Holendrzy napisali do mnie ładnego maila, że przyjęli zamówienie na wymiennik do rekuperatora, a ścian przybywa. Mam już łazienkę i wydaje się niewielka, ale nie malutka. Całe 6m2...

Z rzeczy ciekawych, to zamówiłem styropian na cały dom - 142m3. Nie zmieści się na TIRa, czyli jest tego całkiem sporo. Ciekawostką jest tu fakt, że nie bardzo mam go gdzie wsadzić.

Z rzeczy jeszcze ciekawszych, to zamówiłem ekipę do tynków - na połowę lutego. Będą to tynki gipsowe Knauf Diamant bez późniejszych gładzi. Ciekawostką jest tu fakt, że nie mam jeszcze instalacji elektrycznej, alarmowej, antenowej i sieciowej, nie wspominając już o ścianach. 

Przede mną zatem pracowity miesiąc i sporo ubędzie z portfela. Spoko - nie wiedziałem, co z tym zrobić... :wink:

----------


## Barth3z

Zamówiłeś RS160/400 ??? Za ile ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

1280zł

----------


## sebcioc55

> Z rzeczy jeszcze ciekawszych, to zamówiłem ekipę do tynków - na połowę lutego. Będą to tynki gipsowe Knauf Diamant bez późniejszych gładzi. Ciekawostką jest tu fakt, że nie mam jeszcze instalacji elektrycznej, alarmowej, antenowej i sieciowej, nie wspominając już o ścianach. 
> 
> Przede mną zatem pracowity miesiąc i sporo ubędzie z portfela. Spoko - nie wiedziałem, co z tym zrobić...


Plany masz niezłe  :roll eyes:  ten miesiąc będziesz miał chyba z życia wyjęty  :wink: 
A czemu gipsowe? Nie boisz się ich "delikatności"?

A tak z ciekawości, aż tak Ci prędko do przeprowadzki? Znasz to: gdzie się człowiek śpieszy tam się diabeł cieszy, i jeszcze wiele innych mądrości ludowych o tym jest. Większość prawdziwa, niestety.

----------


## aiki

> Z rzeczy ciekawych, to zamówiłem styropian na cały dom - 142m3. Nie zmieści się na TIRa, czyli jest tego całkiem sporo. Ciekawostką jest tu fakt, że nie bardzo mam go gdzie wsadzić.


To co ty za ocieplenie robisz? Ja na elewację zamówiłem 25 m3
Dojdzie jeszcze parę na podłogi - ale 142 m3?

----------


## sebcioc55

> To co ty za ocieplenie robisz? Ja na elewację zamówiłem 25 m3
> Dojdzie jeszcze parę na podłogi - ale 142 m3?


pewnie wewnatrz, zewnatrz, i jakieś meble jeszcze z tego skleci ;P
Przemek - jaki to styro? Licząc nawet po średniej cenie fasadowego byle jakiego to strasznie dużo $  :roll eyes:

----------


## aiki

To chyba m2 miały być  :big tongue:

----------


## Barth3z

> 1280zł


Solidnie. Widzę, że nie idziesz na ustępstwa. Budujesz reku z najlepszych dostępnych komponentów na rynku. Brawo!

----------


## Barth3z

> To co ty za ocieplenie robisz? Ja na elewację zamówiłem 25 m3
> Dojdzie jeszcze parę na podłogi - ale 142 m3?


U mnie na dom, bez garażu wychodzi ok. 130m3 grafitowego. Przemka dom jest chyba nieco mniejszy, ale może daje 50cm w stropie?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Knauf Diamant jest twardy i gładki i kosztuje 23 pln za m2. Nie będę miał czasu na gładzie, a jedyna wada tego tynku to gorsza odporność na wilgoć. U mnie będzie WM, więc bez problemu. 

Styropianu dużo bo to podłoga + ściany + strop. Wszędzie 30 cm, czyli się uzbiera. Na strop i ściany grafit 0,033, a podłoga EPS 80 0,038. Oba sporo droższe od zwykłego fasadowego.

Wiem że drogi ten Recair rs160, ale nie robię GWC. Może się opłaci.

I macie rację. To będzie pracowity miesiąc. A do przeprowadzki jeszcze ho ho!

----------


## Barth3z

> a podłoga EPS 80 0,038.


A może ten?:
http://www.austrotherm.pl/produkty/a...a-premium.html

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Lambda mała, ale cena pewnie z kosmosu. Nieśmiało jednak zapytam. Ile to cudo kosztuje? Ja płaciłem 116 netto za podłogę i 127 netto za grafit. Ten murzyn jest od Swisspora, więc nie będzie najgorszy. Podłoga Neotherm, ale lambda to lambda. Najprawdopodobniej będę musiał dodać jeszcze 5cm, bo próg od drzwi tarasowych wyszedł za wysoko i wyjdzie 35cm w podłodze. Szkoda kasy na take rokokoko.

----------


## Barth3z

> Lambda mała, ale cena pewnie z kosmosu. Nieśmiało jednak zapytam. Ile to cudo kosztuje? Ja płaciłem 116 netto za podłogę i 127 netto za grafit. Ten murzyn jest od Swisspora, więc nie będzie najgorszy.


185zł netto. Niestety, tanio nie jest.




> Podłoga Neotherm, ale lambda to lambda. Najprawdopodobniej będę musiał dodać jeszcze 5cm, bo próg od drzwi tarasowych wyszedł za wysoko i wyjdzie 35cm w podłodze. Szkoda kasy na take rokokoko.


Zgadza się. Lepiej dać np. 40cm EPS 038 niż 30cm EPS 031. Lamba wychodzi nieco lepsza i cena niższa.

----------


## zawadzony

> Knauf Diamant jest twardy i gładki
> !


Jeśli chodzi o Knauf Diamant to znajomy wychodził z tego samego przekonania, że będzie gładko, zrobił maszynowo i jednak skończyło się na tym, że zrobił poźniej na to wszystko gładzie, bo knauf pomimo solidnej robocizny nie był zbyt gładki i mogły by być problemy z malowaniem.
Oczywiście wszystko też zależy od tego jakie lubimy powierzchnie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

W przyszłym tygodniu jadę oglądać ich dzieła i zdecyduję, bo sam nie wiem czego się spodziewać. Wykonawca jest uprzedzony że ma być gładko i jest spokojny, więc może się nada. Wychodzi to sporo taniej niż tynki tradycyjne + gładzie z robocizną, a sam nie będę miał czasu.

----------


## bob_budownik

Przemo Ty bądź samorobem 100%, badnij se dziennik sadysty może cie to podkręci!!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ty weź se sam dom wytynkuj! Ja będę miał malucha w maju, więc średnio to widzę samemu.

----------


## Barth3z

A jaki planujesz sterownik do wentylacji ?

Oglądałeś to?:
http://www.conel.pl/sterowniki,1.html

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wczoraj przekazałem koledze wentylatory i wytyczne odnośnie funkcji sterownika, a on będzie robił PCB. Szukałem gotowca, ale są strasznie drogie i nie mają wszystkich potrzebnych mi funkcji. 

A mi potrzeba:

- wejście z 4 czujników temperatury i wilgotności,
- wejście z 2 lub 3 presostatów różnicowych,
- wejście czujnika CO2,
- sterowanie 2 wentylatorami,
- sterowanie siłownikiem klapek,
- sterowanie przepustnicą bypasu (na wszelki wypadek),
- sterowanie przepustnicą GWC/ czerpnia ścienna (na wszelki wypadek),
- sterowanie nagrzewnicą pierwotną i wtórną (na wszelki wypadek),
- jakiś prosty wyświetlacz i 4 przyciski do bezpośredniego sterowania,
- WIFI do obsługi panelu zdalnego.

Chcę mieć sterownik pokojowy w formie tabletu z aplikacją pod Androida. Do tego myślę poważnie nad zrobieniem sterownika do oświetlenia - także z WIFI. Wtedy mógłbym zintegrować to razem z alarmem i mieć coś jakby inteligentny dom. Może kiedyś dam jakieś automatyczne rolety wewnętrzne, to całość będzie już całkiem zaawansowana.

Mało czasu, bo niedługo tynki, a wcześniej trzeba położyć kable. Wentylacja bezprzewodowo, ale światło myślałem na jakiś przekaźnikach. Znacie jakieś dobre i niedrogie?

----------


## M.A.G.

> Mało czasu, bo niedługo tynki, a wcześniej trzeba położyć kable. Wentylacja bezprzewodowo, ale światło myślałem na jakiś przekaźnikach. Znacie jakieś dobre i niedrogie?


Zamel exta. Ja mam na tym zrobione rolety i oświetlenie zewnętrzne tak że mogę sterować z tableta. 
Cenowo w porównaniu np. do Fibaro Zamel wypada b. dobrze. Wszytsko masz na WiFi. Różnych przekaźników jest cała masa. U mnie działa bez problemu. Minusów na tą chwilę nie widzę..

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kurde myślałem o czym na zwykłych przekaźnikach za kilka złotych sztuka.

Będę miał około 22 źródeł światła, sterowanych około 25 przyciskami. Pomyślałem o jakimś procku typu ARM STM32F101R8T6 za kilkanaście złotych, do tego trochę osprzętu za kilka złotych, 25 podstawek pod przekaźniki (3 zł sztuka) i same przekaźniki za niewiele więcej. Oprócz tego moduł WIFI - też taniocha i zostaje zrobić płytkę, polutować i zrobić soft. Procek ma ponad 50 wejść/wyjść, więc nada się doskonale.

Zamiast zwykłych przełączników zastosowałbym takie dzwonkowe, a kable od nich zebrałbym w skrzynce sterownika i od tej skrzynki porozprowadzał kable do źródeł światła. Wydaje się to łatwe i względnie niezawodne. Najwyżej trzeba będzie wymienić przekaźnik, albo moduł sterownika za kilka dych.

Chyba, że jest coś gotowego niedrogo.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Chyba, że jest coś gotowego niedrogo.


http://allegro.pl/arduino-mega-2560-...869037404.html 54 wejścia/wyjścia i mnóstwo softu na necie oraz milion dodatków/rozszerzeń na necie.

+ takie przekaźniki  za 6,90zł i włączasz wszystkie lampki jakie sobie wymyślisz do woli.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wiem, wiem. Tylko arduino jest mało odporne na przepięcia i inne takie. Boję się, że się wysypie za niedługo. A przekaźniki OK.

Na razie myślę o rekuperatorze, ścianach, tynkach, styropianie, i jeszcze te cholerne światełka. Nie mogę spać ostatnio.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Myśląc o rekuperatorze doszedłem do wniosku, że najłatwiej będzie przełączać strumienie lecące przez wymiennik za pomocą dwóch przepustnic krzyżowych. O coś tego typu:



Zna ktoś jakieś gotowe rozwiązanie, albo wiecie jak tego szukać? Ja niczego podobnego nie znalazłem niestety.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

W wolnej chwili narysowałem dzisiaj w robocie prototypową przepustnicę i udało mi się ją nawet wstępnie zmontować:





Zrobiłem sobie za małe otwory pod nity i trochę się namęczyłem. Nie ma jeszcze osi obrotu, bo nie miałem pręta, muszę dołożyć króćce, a sama zastawka będzie miała uszczelkę gumową i magnesy neodymowe, co razem zagwarantuje szczelność. To tylko prototyp i do reku zrobię coś innego, ale chciałem sobie to jakoś unaocznić.

W moim reku będą dwie takie przepustnice, więc zepnę je razem wspólną osią i zastosuję jeden siłownik. Zakupiłem jednak w dobrej cenie dwa:



To używane silniki BOSCH od podnoszenia szyb w Lagunie. Za dwie sztuki zapłaciłem w sumie 40zł i obydwa działają. Można łatwo pozbyć się tej całej elektroniki i zostają gołe silniczki z przekładniami, które steruje się podając +12V o zmiennej biegunowości. Jeszcze jakieś krańcówki za kilka złotych sztuka i cała przepustnica wyjdzie na pewno poniżej 100zł. 

Poniżej wrzucę jeszcze schemat samego wymiennika ciepła ze zmiennym kierunkiem przepływu:

----------


## Kasia Rodak

> W wolnej chwili narysowałem dzisiaj w robocie prototypową przepustnicę i udało mi się ją nawet wstępnie zmontować:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zrobiłem sobie za małe otwory pod nity i trochę się namęczyłem. Nie ma jeszcze osi obrotu, bo nie miałem pręta, muszę dołożyć króćce, a sama zastawka będzie miała uszczelkę gumową i magnesy neodymowe, co razem zagwarantuje szczelność. To tylko prototyp i do reku zrobię coś innego, ale chciałem sobie to jakoś unaocznić.
> 
> W moim reku będą dwie takie przepustnice, więc zepnę je razem wspólną osią i zastosuję jeden siłownik. Zakupiłem jednak w dobrej cenie dwa:
> ...


Przydreptałam się przywitać.

Ciekawe rzeczy tu się dzieją w sam raz dla mojej drugiej połówki. Też myśli jakby tu zrobić coś takiego samemu  :Smile:

----------


## Kasia Rodak

> Jak wrócę do roboty po chorobie, to sobie coś podobnego do komina zrobię. Na razie siedzę w domu z zapaleniem tchawicy dusząc się niemiłosiernie, ale wykorzystuję ten czas na zebranie ofert na okna. 
> 
> Do tej pory dach z małżą żeśmy złacili i kominy wybudowałem, ale poza przyklejonym styropianem są niedokończone. Chciałem jeszcze obciągnąć klejem i siatką, zagruntować i otynkować Ceresitem CT 137 żeby potem nie pobrudzić blachy, ale wygląda na to, że jednak będę to musiał zrobić później. To taki patent ekonomiczny i lekki - nie trzeba kupować drogiej klinkierówki, a te kominy z Pekabetu nie bardzo chyba współpracują z ciężką cegłą. 
> 
> Co do samego Pekabetu, to ich systemy kominowe okazały się zadziwiająco mocne. Serio. To jedno z najtańszych rozwiązań na rynku i jako takie nie obiecują po sobie praktycznie niczego w temacie jakości. Okazuje się jednak, że jeśli nie rozbijemy ceramiki (dosyć krucha - coś jak stara ceramiczna donica o podobnej wielkości), to wiele nam nie grozi. U mnie jedna rura 33cm przyjechała rozbita, ale transport producent ma ubezpieczony i nie robią żadnego kłopotu przy wymianie. Ja nie skorzystałem. Zastrzegłem sobie tylko taką możliwość wysyłając zdjęcia z rozpakowania, ale kilka rur mi zostało, więc nie było potrzeby. Rury zostały, ponieważ nie budowałem pełnych 7m, tylko 6,5 oraz 6,75m, a cokół robiłem na wysokość 2 pustaków zamiast standardowego 1-go. Będę miał w końcu 30cm styropianu na podłodze, więc musiałem trochę podnieść podstawę. Oprócz tego są pustaki, które są cholernie twarde i nawet nacięte diamentówką od dużego bosza potrafią stawiać pewien opór przy wybijaniu. Niestety trafiają się pustaki wyglądające jakby miały pęknięcie powstałe w niezwiązanym jeszcze betonie. Te pustaki to najsłabszy element systemu, ale można to obejść:
> - przede wszystkim warto mieć około 50cm systemu w zapasie,
> - należy oglądnąć wszystkie pustaki przed budową i te z pęknięciami wybrać na wycięcia - zrobimy w nich bez problemu wylot wyczystki i wlot trójnika.
> Na koniec jeszcze zaprawa do wkładów ceramicznych, której nie powinno zabraknąć (ja wykorzystałem około 60-70%). Należy rozrabiać ją porcjami, po około 3 standardowej wielkości szpachelki na raz. Do tego nasączamy gąbkę wodą i dosłownie wkapujemy pół zawartości nasączonej gąbki. Potem mieszamy to w litrowym wiadereczku po serze do sernika i z tego wiadereczka lejemy na ceramikę. Ja próbowałem na początku nakładać szpachelką, ale to dłużej trwa i nie jest lepsze. Reszta według wskazówek producenta.
> 
> Kominy mam więc za sobą. Ten z wentylacją budowałem od 9:00 do 19:00, ale kawałek miałem już gotowy - widać to na zdjęciu. Ten bez wentylacji budowałem od 9:00 do 18:00 od cokołu, ale miałem już doświadczenie i nie musiałem wciskać wełny izolacyjnej tylko stabilizacyjną. Koniec końców to nie takie trudne. Zobaczymy tylko jak będą pracować.


Znam sytuację z autopsji. Dokładnie tak samo budowaliście kominy tak jak ja z mężuniem. Nasze kominy również z PEKABETu, wszystkie całe, żadnych pęknięć ale udało się bez ofiar w kominie i oczywiście w ludziach  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak miło, że to akurat Ty!

Kominy stoją i się nawet przestały trząść od kiedy mamy dach, a z zewnątrz wyglądają całkiem przyzwoicie. Generalnie mógłbym to ludziom budować za dobrą dniówkę. A co to będzie jak podłączymy jaki piec, abo kocioł... siwy dym!

Reku samemu to chyba najlepsze wyjście. Ceny gotowców są bandyckie, bo bardzo dobry rekuperator bez odzysku wilgoci można zrobić za 3000zł, a takie gotowe coś od modnego producenta kosztuje 3 razy tyle. Zważywszy na upusty na części składowe dla producentów central, trzeba przyjąć że mają oni 400% marży. Czy to uczciwe?

Jakby co, to służę mężowi wiedzą i pomocą. 

Aha! Piękny macie projekt. Ja też chciałem taki łamany dach i dom z garażem, ale mam taki układ działki, że musiałby być z tyłu - niewidoczny i przez to bez sensu. Szkoda mi było od południowego zachodu stawiać garaż, bo zacienia. A oprócz tego chcę mieć większy warsztat na działalność gospodarczą i tak czy siak musiałbym stawiać dodatkowy budynek. Ale zazdroszczę Ci fajna dziewczyno.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Hej!

Ściany bardzo powoli rosną, a ja czekam na holenderski wymiennik do reku i myślę co by to odpierdzielić dziwnego. Wałkował się tu temat paneli fotowoltaicznych, więc zadzwoniłem do rzeszowskiego wfośigw i niestety nie współpracują z nfośigw. Prosument na podkarpaciu będzie realizowany przez banki i standardowe warunki nie będą nam dostępne. A standardowe warunki to dopłata 20-40% i kredyt na 1% rocznie maksymalnie na 15 lat na odnawialne źródła energii. Kwalifikują się zatem solary, panele PV, pompy ciepła i nie tylko. Więcej tutaj:

http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/oferta-fin...instalacji-oze

Myślę o tych panelach PV i chcę przeznaczyć na nie jedną połać dachu - tę nad oknem tarasowym. Jest ona od południowego wschodu, ze wskazaniem na południe. Zmieści mi się tam 28 paneli, co daje moc na przykład 28*240=6,72kWp. Z tego można wyprodukować rocznie około 6000kWh, a wyliczyłem, że mając licznik dwutaryfowy i grzejąc prądem kilowatogodzina wyjdzie mnie średniorocznie 0,41zł. Zatem z paneli będę miał 6000*0,41= 2460zł rocznie

Koszt takiej instalacji to około 23 tyś złotych, więc zwrot miałbym po 9-10 latach. Uwzględniając jednak wzrost kosztów energii, zwrot nastąpi prawdopodobnie po 8-miu latach. 

Zatem chyba lepiej płacić za swoje panele PV, niż tracić te pieniądze na rachunki za prąd.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś



----------


## sebcioc55

Mozesz wyjasnic co jest w tych 23 tys? Bo jakos tanio  :wink:  uwzglednij tez spadek sprawnosci paneli tak na oko 80% z poczatkowej po 25 latach. A prosument sie oplaca, do paneli daja 40% dotacji czyli Twoje panele kosztowalyby Cie 13800 - to sie nie oplaca? A to tez kredytujeaz na 1%, przy kredycie na 15lat jego koszt wynosi 2070 zl. Mozesz oczywiscie splacic szybciej  :wink:  jedyny problem to taki ze trzeba zrobic dobry projekt, moze z bankami bedzie prosciej niz z funduszami wojewodzkimi.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja się na tym jeszcze nie znam. Znalazłem coś takiego:

http://allegro.pl/6-kw-elektrownia-p...984060148.html

Chyba brakuje tylko zabezpieczeń, ale te są relatywnie tanie. No i VAT można by przeznaczyć na montaż. Rozmawiałem z PGE Dystrybucja i nie robią problemów z instalacją liczników dwukierunkowych. Teoretycznie muszą mi to zamontować, ale mogą się bronić że na przykład sieć jest nieprzystosowana, albo nie mają liczników. Ponoć jest w moim rejonie około 20 działających instalacji PV. Jeszcze muszę popytać o możliwość ustalenia optymalnych okresów rozliczeniowych, żeby nie sprzedawać energii tanio w lecie, a potem musieć ją w zimie drogo odkupić. No i kwestia drugiej taryfy. Teoretycznie wszystko się da, ale będę rozmawiał jeszcze z jego przełożonym.

Co do opłacalności Prosumenta, to zobaczę jak ruszą te programy komercyjne. Maksymalne oprocentowanie ma być 3%, ale nie jestem pewien czy to tylko zysk banku, czy łączne oprocentowanie. Gość z którym rozmawiałem w PGE jest podobnego zdania co ja - instalacje pod Prosumenta są droższe ze względu na papierologię i generalnie niezbyt się to opłaca. A już najprawdopodobniej nie będzie się to opłacać przez bank.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jeszcze wrzucę kilka zdjęć z postępów budowlanych.

Kibelek (prawie skończony):





Łazienka (prawie skończona) i w tle moja dziura (gotowa):



A tu łazienka z drugiej strony i w tle kibelek:



Tu widok z naszej sypialni. Po lewej moja dziurka, a na wprost jeden z pokojów dzieci:



A tutaj skończona ściana w salonie. Muszę pozalepiać te dziury, żeby nie było potem problemów z tynkami i z przenikaniem dźwięków. Za ścianą jest drugi z pokojów dzieci.



W ogóle chyba będę zmuszony wypełnić wszystkie spoiny ze względu na szczelność powietrzną domu. Ponoć to bardzo ważne, więc mam dodatkową robotę. Zostało mi ociupinkę kleju, to spróbowałem jak idzie:



Zejdzie z tym cały dzień, ale nie ma wyjścia. Ma być energooszczędnie, to będzie! A propos energooszczędności, to dostałem prezent od szefa:



Lepiej by jaką podwyżkę dał...

----------


## sebcioc55

E no widze ze elegancko Ci idzie, ja jestem daleko w polu z dzialowkami. Tez jestem zdania ze trzeba wszystkie szczeliny zalepic, a na pewno te pionowe.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Faktycznie te poziome powinny być szczelne. Najgorsze są pionowe, bo mają wyfrezowane uchwyty na ręce i mało zostaje płaskiego w górnej części. Miejscami widać na wylot, więc dobrze nie jest, chociaż klej dawałem wszędzie. 

We wtorek przyjedzie styropian grafitowy, bo biały podłogowy zostanie na składzie. Czarnego nie chcieli trzymać. Potem muszę zbudować jeszcze 3 ściany, pozalepiać spoiny i podbudować parapety i chcę to zrobić w tym miesiącu. Na pierwszą połowę lutego mam zaplanowaną elektrykę i obróbkę okien od zewnątrz, no i ekipa od okien musi mi pokleić taśmy. A potem tynki :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nadszedł TEN wtorek, więc rano planowo nie poszedłem do pracy, tylko czekałem na telefon od kierowcy ze Swisspora. Przyjechał z Chrzanowa na 10:00, a do tego czasu zdążyłem zaholować 206-kę mojej małży do mechanika i pooglądać robotę ekipy która ma robić mi tynki. W skrócie - Peugeot nie, a tynki tak. Mojej też się spodobały, bo tego faktycznie nie trzeba szpachlować. Cena: 22-23 zł/m2 z materiałem.

Potem zajechałem na budowę, a za mną kierowca. Miał chłopina trudny wjazd, ale wiedział co robi i bez problemu wjechał tyłem. Pełen szacunek! A potem rozładunek:






Zastanawiałem się gdzie ja to przylepię... ale ilość się zgadzała. Teraz trzeba to było wepchać na poddasze, bo pod gołym niebem leżeć nie może, a w domu przeszkadza. Niestety mam za mały właz i każdą paczkę rozcinałem i podawałem żonie na górze po jednej płycie. Dobrze, że teściowie potem pomogli, bo zeszłoby cały dzień, a tak skończyliśmy o 16:00 - bite 6 godzin roboty bez gadania. Wstyd się przyznać, ale styropian mnie dzisiaj umordował. 



A potem trzeba to będzie znieść i przykleić na sćianę :cool:

----------


## aiki

Niezłe bloczki.
A po co Ci pustaki w ścianie? Toć to by zdało egzamin  :Smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

U mnie za bardzo wieje, ale jak kto ma dookoła drzewa, to proszę:



http://trends.archiexpo.com/projects...-pop-up-house/

Dla mnie to "dom latający", ale kto bogatemu zabroni? Najwyżej będzie powód do wymiany płytek  :wink:

----------


## tomdts

Widzę że kolega tak samo ze styropianem, 2 listki w opakowaniu, 30 cm styro?
Proponuje na piane kleić - szybko i „nie umorduję się" na wnoszeniu wiaderek z klejem, poza tym z worka wyjdzie ci 6-8 m2 z z ciepłej puchy zrobisz 10-12 m2.
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Trzydzieści wszędzie dookoła. W podłogę biały, a reszta murzyn. Znajomi śmiali się z tych dwóch listków, ale kiedyś śmieszne było mycie rąk po kupie, a przed operacją :big grin: 

Na pewno lepił będę klejem z puchy. Jeszcze żeby wymyślili takie do siatki...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzisiaj dostałem w końcu wymiennik Recair RS160-400 do mojego rekuperatora.





Szczerze powiedziawszy to materiały na to są warte z 50zł. Cud techniki to też nie jest, a kluczem do ceny 1280zł jest chyba informacja o patencie, którym jest objęty. Mam nadzieję, że będzie sprawnie działał i nie będzie konieczności używania grzałki.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dziś niedziela, więc leżę odłogiem cały boży dzień i myślę o elektryce. Mam kilka pomysłów, które chcę zrealizować, zanim przyjdą tynkarze i położą kres moim męczarniom. Poniżej lista doskonałych pomysłów, wraz z problemami jakie z nimi mam. 
*
I TY możesz pomóc wariatowi oszczędzić zdziesiątkowany zapas jego szarych komórek! Nie wahaj się pomóc dobry człowieku - TY też kiedyś będziesz potrzebował pomocy!*

1. Chcę zrobić światełka na sterowniku programowalnym - wstęp do inteligentnego domu. Sterownik będzie siedział w rozdzielni i dostanie po jednym kablu z każdego punktu oświetlenia i każdej grupy wyłączników. Jeśli będą wyłączniki schodowe lub korytarzowe, to wszystkie razem to jedna grupa. Można z tym robić różne rzeczy:
- na przykład światło zewnętrzne będzie gasło po 5-ciu minutach automatycznie, 
- można podłączyć fotokomórki, które będą włączać oświetlenie nocne, 
- naciśnięcie dzwonka włączy oświetlenie zewnętrzne,
- można zrobić centralny wyłącznik światła,
- można światłem sterować z telefonu lub internetu,
- można tworzyć sceny świetlne.

Problem to konieczność ciągnięcia dodatkowych kabli i trzeba kupić lub zrobić sterownik. Sporo więcej roboty i w ogóle po co mi to? 

2. Sterowanie roletami wewnętrznymi. Tylko wewnętrzne wchodzą w grę. Zastanawiam się nad pociągnięciem kabli do silników w okolice szpalet, do przycisków, do sterownika i jakiegoś czujnika oświetlenia. 

Problem, że nie wiem jak to zrobić i czym to sterować. Fotorezystory? Czujniki temperatury? Oba na raz? Są jakieś gotowce?

3. Alarm. Czy robić czujniki wstrząsowe i otwarcia okien, czy same fotokomórki dadzą radę? Czy w ogóle potrzebny jest alarm? Ile kosztuje miesięcznie abonament na usługi ochroniarskie? Przyznam, że to dla mnie terra incognita i wszelkie uwagi będą cenne.

4. Instalacja TV. Myślałem zrobić jakiś multiswitch 9/8, choćby taki, a oprócz tego dwa kable z salonu i po jednym z pokojów pociągnąć na poddasze. W pokojach będą gniazdka, a na zewnątrz antena satelitarna 80cm na dwa konwertery QUAD i jakaś naziemna. Gdyby kiedyś była kablówka, to też bez problemu można podłączyć.

Multiswitch wydaje się niepotrzebnym wydatkiem. Czy jest potrzebny? 

5.  Instalacja sieciowa. Router na poddaszu i skrętka komputerowa, tylko czy dawać w peszlu, czy nie? Nie widziałem, żeby gdzieś była na żywca w tynku, więc chyba w peszlu, co nie? A tak w ogóle, to czy to jest dzisiaj potrzebne w dobie WIFI?

6. Ogrzewanie podłogowe elektrycznymi kablami grzejnymi i bojler CWU. Planuję kable 10W/m2 co 20cm, więc dla całego domu 128m2 wychodzi 6400W, a ogrzewanie CWU to jakieś 10 kWh dziennie. Chcę grzać to tylko w II taryfie - mam więc 10 godzin, czyli wystarczy grzałka 1kW do CWU.

Zastanawiam się, czy nie przewymiarować trochę grzałki CWU i jednocześnie zrobić ją trójfazową. Wtedy łączę to razem, mam jakieś 8kW, więc dzieląc na 3 fazy wychodzi 12A na fazę. Do tego taki programator czasowy, i taki stycznik. 

7. Sterowanie temperaturą w pomieszczeniach. Skoro mam mieć kable, to myślałem o regulatorze w każdym pokoju, takiego typu, zamontowanym w puszce. Boję się tylko o to, że mi to dzieci poprzestawiają, a samo nie jest piękne. Takie piękne z wyświetlaczami to już inna kasa. 

W związku z tym myślę jak to zrobić centralnie. Znowu więcej kabli, termostaty na szynę DIN, ale można dorobić sterownik i już mieć w jednym miejscu światło, rolety, temperaturę, a do tego podłączyć rekuperator i klimatyzator - ma WIFI. 

Ekipa, która będzie u mnie tynkować ma przyjść za dwa tygodnie, a ja nie mam jeszcze wszystkich ścian. Od 23-go lutego idą na blok, ale chyba odwrócimy kolejność. Z tym wszystkim nie zdążę na pewno, a nie mam jeszcze skończonych okien i pogoda nie pozwala na klejenie taśm okiennych na butylu. Już mi Sebastian pisał, że co nagle to po diable.

Doradźcie jak to wszystko zrobić dobrze. Mam czas...

----------


## aiki

Odnośnie alarmu. Czujki PIR załączasz gdy wychodzisz z domu. Kontaktrony i czujki udarowe możesz załączyć będąc w domu (ochrona obwiedniowa)
Chodzisz spokojnie po domu i gdy ktoś się włamuje to alarm się załącza. Wadą jest otwarcie okna przy załączeniu ochrony obwiedniowej - Choć przy wentylacji mechanicznej i klimatyzatorze potrzeby takiej nie widzę. Czujki PIR dajesz jako jedną strefę a obwiedniowe jako 2 strefę i odpowiednio załączasz. To tyle czego się naumiałem przerabiając temat alarm. W razie pytań - pytaj. Będę umiał to pomogę.

----------


## sebcioc55

> *
> I TY możesz pomóc wariatowi oszczędzić zdziesiątkowany zapas jego szarych komórek! Nie wahaj się pomóc dobry człowieku - TY też kiedyś będziesz potrzebował pomocy!*
> 
> 1. Chcę zrobić światełka na sterowniku programowalnym - Problem to konieczność ciągnięcia dodatkowych kabli i trzeba kupić lub zrobić sterownik. Sporo więcej roboty i w ogóle po co mi to?  jak najbardziej rób, jest milion gotowych rozwiązań do tego.
> 
> 2. Sterowanie roletami wewnętrznymi. - też bym robił, samemu za dużo dziubania, lepsze gotowce, znowu jest tego pełno w zalezności od zasobności portfela.
> 
> 3. Alarm. Czy robić czujniki wstrząsowe i otwarcia okien, czy same fotokomórki dadzą radę? Czy w ogóle potrzebny jest alarm? Ile kosztuje miesięcznie abonament na usługi ochroniarskie? Przyznam, że to dla mnie terra incognita i wszelkie uwagi będą cenne. - nie zdradzę jak będzie u mnie ale wydaje mi się że same czujki ruchu dadzą radę. Kolega ma umowe z jedna z firm 150zł/miesiac i w razie alarmu gościu przyjeżdza do 10min - moim zdaniem to zbyteczne, sama syrena powinna wystarczyc, a w 10 min to każdego złodzieja już dawno nie bedzie
> 
> ...


spodobał mi się pogrubiony początek  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzwoniłem do tynkarzy i okazuje się, że obowiązuje ich już inna wersja grafiku. Mogą przyjść później. Dobrze.

1. Już zrezygnowałem z tego rozwiązania, ale chyba jednak zrobię. Przekaźniki bistabilne porobię, a potem najwyżej dorobię sterownik. Kupiłem tanio kable, mam czas, więc mogę się pobawić.
2. Kable porozciągam, a potem się zobaczy. Dam chyba jakieś gniazdka w szpaletach, ale nie wiem jakie. Muszę poszukać czegoś małego.
3. Już sam nie wiem. Żona jest przeciwna, a ja zrobiłbym jednak fotokomórki. Choć rozwiązanie aikiego też mi się podoba. To chyba będzie instalacja w ostatniej kolejności.
4. Słusznie radzisz Seba.
5. No to dam bez peszla. Jak kiedyś padnie, to będzie WIFI i tyle.
6. Kable są tańsze i łatwiej tym sterować. Skoro mają być panele PV i klimatyzator, to wolę oszczędzić te kilka tysięcy na materiale i prawdopodobnie na robocie, bo boję się hydrauliki.
7. Właśnie. Żona chce oszczędzić i nie robić termostatów, ale chyba dam gdzieś koło gniazdek.

Dwóch miesięcy na kable sobie nie dam, ale tynkarzy ustawię chyba dopiero w marcu jak się ociepli. Nie mam skończonych okien, a poza tym może zdążę porobić podejścia wody i kanalizacji. Chciałem szybko tynki, żeby zrobić szybko wylewki i je wysezonować przed płytkami, ale spuszczę trochę ciśnienie. To generalnie dużo zdrowsze podejście.

Dzięki za podpowiedzi.

----------


## sebcioc55

> 1. Już zrezygnowałem z tego rozwiązania, ale chyba jednak zrobię. Przekaźniki bistabilne porobię, a potem najwyżej dorobię sterownik. Kupiłem tanio kable, mam czas, więc mogę się pobawić.
> 6. Kable są tańsze i łatwiej tym sterować. Skoro mają być panele PV i klimatyzator, to wolę oszczędzić te kilka tysięcy na materiale i prawdopodobnie na robocie, bo boję się hydrauliki.
> 7. Właśnie. Żona chce oszczędzić i nie robić termostatów, ale chyba dam gdzieś koło gniazdek.


Kabli nigdy za dużo ;P nie są drogie więc można ciągać. Robisz w gwiazde do rozdzielni wszystko i najwyżej nie użyjesz, ale zawsze będziesz mógł zrobić co sobie zażyczysz. 
Jeżeli chodzi o sterowanie w pokojach to bardzo prosto możesz zrobić, daj termometr w każdym pokoju, pociagnij od niego skretke albo jakiś tańszy przewód do rozdzielni do sterownika, a z niego przewód zasilajacy kable do każdego z pokoi osobno. Termometry i sterownik to nie wiem z 200-300 zł + kable zasilające. Możesz mieć centralne decentralne  :wink: 
A najlepiej to w ogóle wszystko zrobić w technologii enocean, wiesz co to? Włączniki i wszystko inne bezprzewodowe działające bez baterii!! brzmi jak sajens fikszyn ale to działa  :wink:  np.: tu niestety jeden włącznik ok 100$

----------


## tomekgawronn

Na początku pragnę się przywitać i pogratulować postępów prac. Śledzę poczynania od pierwszego wbicia łopaty  :big grin:  lecz dopiero teraz postanowiłem zarejestrować konto by móc brać czynny udział w dyskusjach.

Pozwolę sobie, wypowiedzieć się w sprawie Twoich dylematów elektrycznych, odnosząc się do wymienionych przez Ciebie punktów:

ad.1
należy przemyśleć czego oczekujesz od oświetlenia, czy ma spełniać tylko pierwotną funkcję jaką jest oświetlać czy wymagasz od oświetlenia czegoś więcej np. aranżacji jakichś scen świetlnych. Jeżeli druga opcja to zdecydowanie lepiej będzie zrobić to na sterowniku, dzięki czemu będziesz niemal nie ograniczone możliwości. Dzięki sterownikowi będziesz mógł inicjować oświetlenie (i nie tylko) za pomocą tradycyjnych łączników, czujek, sygnałów np. z bramy garażowej czy wjazdowej, bądź w zależności od sterownika nawet z telefonu czy tableta.... temat rzeka... jeśli będziesz bliżej zainteresowany to mogę temat rozwinąć.
Trzeba jednak liczyć się z tym, że wyjdzie o wiele więcej przewodów niż w tradycyjnej instalacji, gdyż każdy kabel prowadzimy od punktu do rozdzielni.
Jeśli chodzi o przekaźniki bistabilne, to raczej stosowałbym je jako rozwiązanie tymczasowe.

ad.2
do rolet można by użyć tradycyjnych modułów podtynkowych montowanych pod łącznikiem roletowym ale i tak zintegrowałbym to ze sterownikiem centralnym.

ad.3
jeśli chodzi o alarm, napewno warto zainstalować, sam sygnalizator zamontowany w widocznym miejscu potrafi skutecznie zniechęcić potencjalnego włamywacza. Poza tym czujki można również zintegrować ze sterownikiem  i światło będzie się załączać za sprawą ruchu w pomieszczeniach. Podobnie kontaktrony w oknach, można je dodatkowo wykorzystać do sterowania ogrzewaniem. Tu znowu potrzebna integracja ze sterownikiem  :big grin:  a możliwości wiele.

ad.4
multiswitch wydaje mi się że potrzebny, tym bardziej że skończyły się czasy gdy w domach był jeden telewizor, najlepiej gdyby to był taki do którego wpuszczasz sygnał z konwertera satki, z anteny naziemnej  czy nawet kamery cctv (np. coś takiego http://allegro.pl/centrala-hdtv-wiec...026339977.html) dzięki temu w jednym koncentryku masz i sygnał TV naziemnej i satelitarnej w każdym pomieszczeniu gdzie jest kabel antenowy. Ewentualnie do salonu dociągnąć 2 koncentryki razem z antenowymi pociągnąłbym też skrętkę utp np na potrzeby multiroomu.
I ważna sprawa, koncentryk tylko w czarnej izolacji.

ad.5
Sieć jak najbardziej po WI FI + skrętka do każdego pokoju np. w pobliże usytuowania telewizora  :big grin:  i w tynk spokojnie bez peszla.

ad.7
 zastosowałbym zwykłe czujniki pt 100 z regulatorami dla każdego pomieszczenia w rozdzielni, oczywiście integracja ze sterownikiem  głównym  :big grin: 

Rozpisałem się trochę, ale mam nadzieję że wyłapiesz w tym moim pisaniu jakieś przydatne informacje dla siebie.

Jeszcze raz gratuluję postępu prac. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Szczerze nie wiem, czy do czegoś to mi się przyda, ale chyba jednak zrobię to sterowanie światłami. Jeśli już, to chcę zrobić to na przekaźnikach bistabilnych, żeby mogło działać niezależnie w przypadku awarii sterownika. Oprócz tego coś na Atmega2560 albo podobnym do sterowania tym programowo z jakimiś tranzystorami do sterowania przekaźnikami i sygnalizacją optyczną załączenia obwodu. Prawdopodobnie zostanie mi kilkanaście pinów, więc podłączę jeszcze kilka fotokomórek, kontaktron w drzwiach i bramce, dzwonek i zrobię komunikację z drugim sterownikiem.

Drugi sterownik będzie odpowiadał za temperaturę i rolety, więc pójdą do niego kable od rolet i czujników temperatury podłogi i innych (nie wiem gdzie, ale zrobię sobie na pewno pod domem, na zewnątrz itp). Oprócz tego może czujniki nasłonecznienia, bo mogą być potrzebne do rolet. Zastanawiałem się nad 1Wire, ale ponoć na dłuższe odległości lepiej sprawdza się RS485. Tak mi radzi kolega elektronik, więc mu ufam. Twierdzi, że może tanio porobić mi przejściówki. Jeśli zdecyduję się na ogrzewanie akumulacyjne, to ten sterownik będzie musiał mieć również możliwość parsowania danych pogodowych z internetu, żeby niepotrzebnie nie ładować w podłogę ciepła. Chciałem dawać termostaty pokojowe, ale w cenie około 1000zł jakie musiałbym wydać zrobię sterownik, czujniki i przekaźniki i będę to miał to pod programem.

Ostatni człon systemu to aplikacja na komputer, tablet i telefon, która zepnie to w kupę wraz z klimatyzatorem i wentylacją. Myślę, że będę to składał jeszcze długo, ale kable będą już teraz.

Oprócz tego dwa koncentyki do salonu, po jednym do pokojów i po skrętce do pokojów, kuchni i rozdzielnicy elektrycznej.

A na początku miałem robić światło na puszkach...

----------


## grend

> Kabli nigdy za dużo ;P nie są drogie więc można ciągać. Robisz w gwiazde do rozdzielni wszystko i najwyżej nie użyjesz, ale zawsze będziesz mógł zrobić co sobie zażyczysz. 
> Jeżeli chodzi o sterowanie w pokojach to bardzo prosto możesz zrobić, daj termometr w każdym pokoju, pociagnij od niego skretke albo jakiś tańszy przewód do rozdzielni do sterownika, a z niego przewód zasilajacy kable do każdego z pokoi osobno. Termometry i sterownik to nie wiem z 200-300 zł + kable zasilające. Możesz mieć centralne decentralne 
> A najlepiej to w ogóle wszystko zrobić w technologii enocean, wiesz co to? Włączniki i wszystko inne bezprzewodowe działające bez baterii!! brzmi jak sajens fikszyn ale to działa  np.: tu niestety jeden włącznik ok 100$



Ja mam dylemat czy sterowanie ogrzewaniem robić przez pomiar powietrza czy posadzki. Nie wiem jak to wyglada z bezwładnością czy nie bedzie takiego momentu ze nagrzeje się powietrze do 21 stopni i wyłaczy ogrzewanie a później posadzka bedzie dalej oddawala ciepło i się okaże ze temperatura wzrosnie np do 25 stopni.

----------


## grend

> Na początku pragnę się przywitać i pogratulować postępów prac. Śledzę poczynania od pierwszego wbicia łopaty  lecz dopiero teraz postanowiłem zarejestrować konto by móc brać czynny udział w dyskusjach.
> 
> Pozwolę sobie, wypowiedzieć się w sprawie Twoich dylematów elektrycznych, odnosząc się do wymienionych przez Ciebie punktów:
> 
> ad.1
> należy przemyśleć czego oczekujesz od oświetlenia, czy ma spełniać tylko pierwotną funkcję jaką jest oświetlać czy wymagasz od oświetlenia czegoś więcej np. aranżacji jakichś scen świetlnych. Jeżeli druga opcja to zdecydowanie lepiej będzie zrobić to na sterowniku, dzięki czemu będziesz niemal nie ograniczone możliwości. Dzięki sterownikowi będziesz mógł inicjować oświetlenie (i nie tylko) za pomocą tradycyjnych łączników, czujek, sygnałów np. z bramy garażowej czy wjazdowej, bądź w zależności od sterownika nawet z telefonu czy tableta.... temat rzeka... jeśli będziesz bliżej zainteresowany to mogę temat rozwinąć.
> Trzeba jednak liczyć się z tym, że wyjdzie o wiele więcej przewodów niż w tradycyjnej instalacji, gdyż każdy kabel prowadzimy od punktu do rozdzielni.
> Jeśli chodzi o przekaźniki bistabilne, to raczej stosowałbym je jako rozwiązanie tymczasowe.
> 
> ...


Tomek a dlaczego koniecznie koncentryk w czarnej izolacji ? Jeszcze nie rozumiem tematu rolet - jezeli wrzucasz moduł pod łącznik (włącznik) to z zamiarem sterowania centralnie aby jednym klawiszem wyłaczać kilka rolet 

ad3 to jeszcze dodatkowo można dorzucić kable do czujek dymu i wtedy w momencie pozaru bedziesz miał info na telefon

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Ja mam dylemat czy sterowanie ogrzewaniem robić przez pomiar powietrza czy posadzki.


Ja też nie wiem. Jest taki jeden na tym forum, co twierdzi, że utrzymanie posadzki na poziomie o 1-2stC wyższym niż ma być w pokoju to remedium na problemy z temperaturą - w tym z przegrzewaniem. Ponoć podłoga oddaje ciepło, ale jeśli jest za ciepło to również pobiera i przez to stabilizuje.




> Tomek a dlaczego koniecznie koncentryk w czarnej izolacji ?


No właśnie Tomek, dlaczego?




> Jeszcze nie rozumiem tematu rolet - jezeli wrzucasz moduł pod łącznik (włącznik) to z zamiarem sterowania centralnie aby jednym klawiszem wyłaczać kilka rolet


Rolety steruje się tak samo jak szyby w samochodzie. Po rozebraniu silniczka masz dwa wyprowadzenia i podajesz napięcie +12V o zmiennej biegunowości za pomocą mostka H. Na końcu i początku zakresu ruchu montuje się krańcówki, które rozłączają dany kierunek - silnik staje i może ruszyć tylko w przeciwną stronę. 

Z tego wynika, że trzeba zrobić taki układ:

http://electropark.pl/drivery/15-l29...k-h-dip16.html

na każde dwie rolety i to podpiąć do sterownika centralnego razem z przyciskami, przy czym przyciski mogą być pojedyncze dzwonkowe, z dorobioną programową logiką.

----------


## tomekgawronn

Czarne kable są lepszej jakości, są dodatkowo żelowane przez co są mniej podatne na utlenianie. Ponadto miałem okazje się przekonać gdy rozprowadzałem instalacje tv u szwagra, gdzie w jego mieszkaniu zastosowaliśmy kable czarne nie było problemów z odbiorem, sygnał wskazywany przez dekoder dvbt był na poziomie 95% Z tej samej anteny tylko że jakimś białym badziewiem podaliśmy sygnał do mieszkania jego wuja i okazało się że sygnał był na poziomie 35% na tym samym dekoderze, powodowało to zacinanie się obrazu. Na szczęście sprawę załatwił wzmacniacz sygnału DVBT.  Pomijam fakt, że "łamał się" na łukach.

odnośnie rolet to chodziło mi o to że warto sprowadzić sterowanie centralne również do sterownika, dzięki czemu wybierając np scenę do oglądania TV, włączy się odpowiednie oświetlenie, uruchomi system audio, opuszczą rolety, wszystko za sprawą jednego przycisku.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przyjrzę się zatem tym kablom.

A co do sterowania RTV, to nawet o tym nie myślę, ale chyba będzie czas później. To się robi jakimiś nadajnikami a'la piloty podłączonymi do sterownika?

----------


## grend

to muszę te kable porównać. Ja nigdy nie miałem problemu ze "zwykłymi" tylko że one miały jedna zaletę były miedziane - i na to zwracałem uwage

.. z tym odbieraniem ciepła z powrotem przez posadzke to według mnie trochę naciagana teoria. To moge tez twierdzić że sciany po wyłaczeniu ogrzewania drastycznie obniżą mi temperature bo odbiorą ciepło. Chociaz sama idea może jest prawidłowa jezeli faktycznie jest tak ze podłoga ma 22 stopnie to powitrze 2 stopnie mniej

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dobra! No... niedobra. Działówki nie są jeszcze skończone, ale jutro już chyba dam radę. W tym tygodniu byłem tylko dwa razy, bo w środę dentysta, wczoraj mi się nie chciało, a dzisiaj dla odmiany jest za zimno. Jak widzicie siła wyższa :tongue: 

Zamiast tego nakupiłem dzisiaj pianki do lepienia ścian z sufitem, mam po 200m kabla 3x1,5 i 3x2,5, 50 puszek głębokich i otwornicę. Trochę mnie już korci ten prąd, ale najpierw skończę jednak ściany.

Dzisiaj zrobiłem sobie "projekt" rozdzielnicy głównej. Troszkę mi córeczka pomagała, więc wizualnie wyszło bardzo atrakcyjnie. Jakby kto się wyznawał coś lepiej ode mnie na fazach o voltach, to uprzejmie proszę o rzucenie na to dzieło okiem. Jeśli jest OK, to OK, ale jeśliby komuś chciało się wyrzucić mi błędy, bo jest aż tak źle, to ja na tym tylko skorzystam. Śmiało więc zapraszam. Konstruktywna krytyka mile widziana, ale też konstruktywna, albo i niekonstruktywna pochwała. Zarzucam więc i paczę:



Aha... tablica 5x20 pól. Każdy kolor to osobny obwód. Grube ramki łączą obwody na jednej różnicówce (słabo widać) i wszystkie obwody na jednej różnicówce są w jednej linii.

----------


## aiki

Na oświetlenia masz zabezpieczenia 6A. Daj 10A bo pewnie będziesz kładł 3x1,5mm^2. 
Z tego co wiem zabezpieczenie dobiera się do kabla które chroni nie do planowanego obciążenia.

Urzadzenia podłączane na stało do instalacji (bez użycia gniazd wtykowych) nie muszą być zabezpieczone różnicówką.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To dam B10 na światło. Boję się zrobić kabli i indukcji bez różnicówki, bo kable w podłodze pracują i może być w końcu jakieś przebicie. A indukcja - groźba zalania i podobne obawy.

Jak już ma być wszystko elektryczne, to niech instalacja będzie solidna.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Budowa trochę się ślimaczy, ale ściany działowe mam gotowe. Cały tydzień nic nie robiłem bo coś mi się stało niedobrego i najchętniej bym tylko leżał. Najlepiej jakieś cieplutkie miejsce naprzeciwko kominka, kołderka... mam chyba jakiegoś doła, bo nawet mi się gadać nie chce.

Jednak udało mi się coś osiągnąć, bo zamówiłem sobie elementy do zrobienia sterowników. Wziąłem zestaw startowy rozszerzony z Arduino UNO z Botlandu, oryginalne Arduino MEGA z jakiejś aukcji na allegro, do tego 3 moduły po 8 przekaźników i całość wyszła niecałe 500zł. Jeszcze muszę zamówić czujniki do rekuperatora, ale to kiedy indziej. 

Oprócz tego elementy na rodzielnicę. Wyszło naprawdę sporo kasy, ale gdybym to wszystko kupił w Mielcu, a potem zobaczył ceny w internecie, to by mnie z miejsca trafił szlag. Sama tablica 5x20pól na allegro kosztuje poniżej 300zł, a u nas na miejscu prawie 600. Różnicówki są droższe o 30-40zł na sztuce, a przekaźniki bistabilne o 22zł (a mam ich 20). U Was też tak jest? Rozumiem 20-30%, ale ponad 100% różnicy?

No i na koniec zamówiłem dwie lampy kwarcowe 2x400W. Z transportem niecałe 70zł i można się nimi ogrzać nawet na zewnątrz, bo to takie małe promienniki podczerwieni i działają trochę jak słońce, kiedy się wyjdzie z cienia. Fajne i za całe popołudnie dwie sztuki włączone na pół mocy zeżrą prądu za 2zł. Dla mnie to lepsze niż palenie w kozie, bo ciepło jest od razu bez podkładania, a były sporo tańsze od kozy. Polecam.

----------


## aiki

Lampami domu nie ogrzejesz. A ja dzisiaj do 10 stopni nagrzałem w ciągu godziny - niestety tylko w salonie.
Przy suficie było jeszcze cieplej.
Takie lampy to raczej na takiego doła ze włączyć albo jak kurczaki masz  :smile:

----------


## jbloch

Jak  już jest prąd na budowie,to najlepiej sprawdzi się taki ;farelek, w metalowej obudowie

----------


## aiki

Gdybym nie miał w salonie 4 mp deseczek i czego tam z budowy nie zostalo to bym nagrzewnice gazową kupił.
Ale, że deseczek trza się pozbyć to jest koza  :smile: 
Z prądem musze uważać bo mam na przedłużaczu  80 mb 2 x 1 mm^2 więc tak do 1,5 kW jest ok ale potem to już duże spadki są.
Farelka 2 kW ledwo dmucha.

----------


## bbblondas

Cześć. Też jestem z Mielca i faktycznie jak trzeba coś kupić to tylko internet. Mega drogie miasto i bardzo mało rzeczy. 
Myslałem nad sterowaniem domu (coś w stylu inteligentego domu) ale przy dzisiejszych cenach dolara sterownik PLC
jest na tyle drogi że w moim przypadku jest to przerost formy nad treścią. 
Dlaczego grzanie kablami? (pytam z ciekawości)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie robię PLC tylko kombinuję z Arduino i przekaźnikami bistabilnymi. Jak padnie sterownik, to i tak będzie to działać prawie normalnie, tylko wyłączniki będą dzwonkowe. Coś jak klatki schodowe w blokach.
Grzanie kablami, bo nie chcę robić gazu ani tym bardziej kotła na paliwo stałe. Gaz to koszty przyłącza i przy małym zużyciu boli abonament. Paliwo stałe to znów dużo roboty i syfu. Dlatego postawiłem na prąd. A żeby była podłoga ciepła to kable.

----------


## R&K

moze sproboj porownac ceny w Elmarze w Klb ? moj elektryk ich am mocno cisnal ... choc przyznaje cen z siecia wtedy nie porowywalem 

PS. gdzie i jak i na ktorym etapie robiles przepusty w lawach / scianie fundamentowej ? czy pozniej kułeś ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Już kupiłem wszystkie "esy" w necie. 

Wodę mam doprowadzoną pod ławą, rurkę wodną do kabla energetycznego też tamtędy puściłem. Naturalnie przed zasypaniem ścian fundamentowych. Myślałem że kanalizację też tam puszczę, ale zostałem przekonany, że lepiej wyżej, bo może być potem problem. No i nie zrobiłem otworu na rurę powietrzną do kominka, bo zapomniałem. Trzeba było szybko chudziaka lać i nie miałem czasu tych przepustów wykuć, to przewierciłem się tylko na wylot, wsadziłem pręt na znacznik i od środka dostawiłem rury do ściany. Trzeba to będzie wykuć sposobem "na jeża".

_- Jak kopulują jeże?
- Ostrożnie!_

----------


## R&K

ale w scianie przy tych plytach to da sie jakosc "przepust zrobic" ?? wstawiam rure kanalizacyjna i sciskam plytami - tak ? bo jak za mala to zleci na dol ? a jak za duza to nie polacze tymi laszami tych plyt ?
beton skad brales? bo w KLB nie maja plyt i musze plyty i beton z Mca zamawiac 
w przyszlym tyodniu che ukladac plyty ... we 2ch  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Układanie to fraszka igraszka zabawka blaszana w porównaniu z transportowaniem tego cholerstwa.  Układanie we dwóch idzie dosyć łatwo, choć trzyosobowa ekipa wydaje się optymalna.
Beton brałem u Pietrasa, ale dobry jest ponoć i u Dubiela w Rudzie.
Przepusty możesz robić tak jak piszesz. Rura PCV przycięta na wymiar i wepchana do środka po złączeniu płyt. Można ją oprzeć na tych laszach i zadrutować dla pewności, żeby lejąc beton jej nie zwalić. To standardowa procedura i tak robią na innych budowach. Możesz jeszcze napchać do środka jakiś papierów czy czegoś dla pewności, ale to już wolna wola.

I najważniejsze! Jak ci wyjdzie gdzieś szerzej niż standardowa grubość (np. pod komin), to nie olewaj czasem lasz. Weź z betoniarni dłuższe, albo sobie pospawaj dwie, ale musi być połączone. Ja to zostawiłem bez połączenia na szerokości 1m, a potem wybuliło mi dołem i musieliśmy ratować z operatorami gruchy i pompy.

----------


## R&K

dzieki za te informacje , jeszcze ostatnie pytanko , prosba o rade w swietle tego co pisales 

mam 60 m bierzacych scian fundamentowych , jedna z betoniarni daje dobra cene na beton B-20 - z pompa i dojazdem do mnie 200 zł netto (TY miales 203 - wiec bardzo podobnie a odleglosc inna ...) a do tego plyty dowoza na paletach autem z HDSem za 230 zl w 1 strone 

czyli jesli najgorzej jest z transportem - mowisz ze taki transport brac w ciemno ...
a plyty we 2-och + 3 osoba tata lub tesciu do pomocy uloze bez problemu ?
bo mam mozliwosc wziecia do pomocy "fachowcow" max 3 osob ale po 200 zl za dzien

PS. sciany robie wszedzie na 25 cm - nigdzie zadnych poszerzen , pogrubien - zero kominow  :big grin:   :big tongue:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Do Transita 3,5T ładowałem chyba 55 sztuk i już mocno siedział. Woziłem na 5 czy 6 razy w obie strony i to było najgorsze. Za 460zł za 30 km z załadunkiem i rozładunkiem to nie jest źle. Niech ci przywiozą też rury i uchwyty do spinania szalunków górą, lasze i łączniki. ale to raczej oczywiste. Nie wiem jak tam masz wyliczone, ale jak pokażesz chłopu w betoniarni projekt, to on ci dobierze co potrzeba. Spinaj górne lasze na gotowo dopiero po przymocowaniu rur.

Ja układałem z teściem pół soboty, z żoną i teściem cały poniedziałek i z żoną pół wtorku, a na 13:00 przyjechał beton i do 15:00 było po wszystkiemu. Najlepiej na drugi dzień już rozebrać - jeśli nie do końca, to przynajmniej wybij łączniki i podważ płyty brechą, żeby nie przywarły za bardzo.

----------


## M.A.G.

Elektrykę najtaniej w okolicy kupisz w Kwancie w mielcu. Elmar w Klb och...jał z cenami. Jak chcesz kupić kable w dobrych pieniądzach to daj znać - ja już tyle kupiłem że mam na nie najwyższy próg rabatowy  :smile:  dwa lata temu kable na dwie chałupy, w zeszłym na podgrzewany podjazd w Mielcu u kilenta (16kW) a w tym roku kolejne podjazdy w rzeszowie  :smile:  poza tym inne hurtownie mniej chętnie rabatują kable. 
*Konrad*  Pietras Ci dowiezie szalunki i da dobrą cenę na *dobry* beton, ale najlepiej podjechać i pogadać osobiście z Józefem  :smile:  choć to specyficzny typ...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ale ma dziadek fajną sekretarkę  :cool:

----------


## M.A.G.

:yes:  :yes:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Postępy.

Już pisałem że skończyłem działówki i przymierzam się do prądu. Niestety minęło prawie 2 tygodnie, a w tym czasie zdążyłem ledwo posprzątać. Nie mam ochoty na budowę. Smutne, ale prawdziwe. Czuje się zmęczony, znużony, zziębnięty i zdołowany monotonią i ciągłym brakiem czasu i tym cholernym musem. Postanowiłem więc odpuścić budowę na jakiś czas i zająć się czymś innym.

Na pierwszy ogień poszedł sterownik do świateł, który przejął palmę pierwszeństwa wśród projektów sterowników, spychając rekuperator na przyszłość bliżej nieokreśloną. Kupiłem kilka płytek i dupereli i zmontowałem taki układ:





To jest wersja OMEGA, która potrafi obsługiwać dwa przekaźniki i odbierać informację o stanie jednego. Za to można podłączyć to skrętką do routera i po napisaniu programu (a w zasadzie ściągnięciu z netu i lekkiej modyfikacji) obsługiwać z poziomu strony WWW w komputerze lub telefonie. Fajne, działa, zmontuje to nawet laik jak ja i w dodatku kosztuje niewiele.
Wersja ostateczna będzie zrobiona najprawdopodobniej na bazie Arduino MEGA, do tego 3 moduły po 8 przekaźników, moduł ethernetowy ENC28J60 i samorobna płytka PCB z sygnalizacją stanu obwodów (24-ro kanałowy przetwornik ~230V do -5V). Myślę, że cena całości zamknie się w 450 zł, ale można nawet taniej na klonie Arduino. Do tego niestety cena przekaźników bistabilbych:



które stosuję aby uniezależnić się od awarii sterownika. W mojej konfiguracji steruję przekaźnikami EPN510 za pomocą łączników dzwonkowych, a sterownik pracuje jako równolegle wpięty łącznik, z kontrolą stanu obwodów. Z tego powodu cena całości wzrasta do 900zł, a z dodatkowymi kablami wychodzi 1000-1100zł, ale zwiększa to komfort, nie zabija ceną i jest w miarę niezawodne, oraz tanie i łatwe w naprawie. No bajer po prostu.

Oprócz tego kupiłem sobie moją pierwszą spawarkę:



To TIG z funkcją spawania elektrodą. Prąd maksymalny 190A, więc raczej nie do grubasów, ale spawa się tym RE-WE-LA-CYJ-NIE! Wcześniej próbowałem transformatorówką Ś.P. ojca, ale bez rewelacji. Kleiła, kleiła, zagrzała się i 15 minut przerwy. Tą się po prostu spawa, a sam spaw wychodzi super. Elektrody zleżane od 25-ciu lat w piwnicy wyciągam i lecę! Tylko ta cena... z kablami, maską, butlą, elektrodami do TIG-a, drutem, gazem... o żesz ty!

Więc mam teraz etat popołudniowy - odrabianie spawarki. A budowa czeka na cieplejsze dni.

----------


## sebcioc55

W końcu coś "fajniejszego" niż cegły  :cool:  ja tam nie wiem po co robisz takie zabezpieczenia w razie awarii sterownika. Nie lepiej robić backup softu (najlepiej żeby robił się sam) i w razie awarii po prostu wymienić uszkodzone tanie Arduino na sprawne? Chcesz coś powazniejszego? Zobacz to. Do sterowania polecam OpenHAB, darmowy, napisany w javie wiec chodzi w sumie na wszystkim, działa na nim wszystko co popularne i mniej popularne. Ja mam wszystko w fazie testów, ale już wł/wył sobie na budowie światło i 20 letnie radio gadając do telefonu będąc jeszcze w samochodzie pod domem  :big grin:

----------


## maciejzi

Jak planujesz zrobić sterownik rekuperatora? Bo stoję przed tym samym dylematem

----------


## tomekgawronn

Przemek, a nie myślałeś aby zamiast przekaźników bistabilnych użyć "esów" jako bypassów przekaźników Twojego sterownika. Wtedy w przypadku awarii sterownika mógłbyś załączać oświetlenie tymi "esami". Koszty byłyby o wiele niższe, zresztą nie ma co z góry zakładać że sterownik się zepsuje  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Sterownik od rekuperatora planuje zrobić dobrze. Tyle konkretów.
Myślałem użyć tego Arduino UNO ze zdjęć, a do tego czujniki DHT22, BMP 180, jakieś czujniki CO2. Na razie udało mi się tylko zrobić odczyt temperatury i wilgotności z DHT11 i to właściwie tyle. Nie czas teraz na rekuperator.

Nie wiem jak miałoby to działać z tymi esami, ale chyba dość ułomnie, a koszty byłyby niższe o może 350zł. Z bistabilnymi będzie działać zwyczajnie i o to chodzi. Założenie z góry że to może się zepsuć skłania do myślenia co zrobić, żeby to psuło się tanio. Jeśli zaplanujesz konstrukcję modułową to zwiększysz wprawdzie koszty, ale umożliwisz tanią naprawę. Nie chcę narażać się żonie jak sterownik padnie i nie chcę wymieniać jakiegoś drogiego PLC w takim przypadku i siedzieć po ciemku. Moja konstrukcja jest toporna, ale to jest jej zaletą. Naprawa to najwyżej wymiana przekaźnika bistabilnego (24zł), modułu przekaźników (45zł), płytki ethernet (15zł) lub samego Arduino (80-160zł). Według mnie to podejście właściwe przy samorobnej konstrukcji - nie jestem przecież producentem ani serwisantem.

No i budowa. Stoi i czeka aż się zmiłuję. Na razie zmiłuj jednak nie ma - spawam całymi popołudniami i coraz bardziej mi się to podoba. Chyba będę musiał pomyśleć o większym garażu :yes:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dobry wieczór.

Budowy przez tydzień cały nie odwiedziłem. 
Zwijałem, spawałem, czyściłem - skończyłem.
Nadzieję mam, że spawarki choć z pół odrobiłem.
Zmęczony przyjemnie się wiec teraz opiłem. 

Dobranoc!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak pisałem tak było - budowa została sama sobie, bo mi się zwyczajnie nie chciało, a robotę miałem inną. Teraz biorę się za prąd.

Dzisiaj wziąłem żonę na chwilę i w półtorej godzinki zamontowaliśmy puszki do zamontowania wyłączników. Takie coś warto robić wspólnie, żeby potem obwiniać się nawzajem. W małżeństwie musi być równowaga win. Wyszło chyba całkiem dobrze - na koniec kilka puszek żeśmy przestawili, bo wersja pierwotna była nienajlepsza, a robota otwornicą w solbecie to zabawa. Żałuję że jeszcze tylko gniazdka i po wszystkiemu, bo to takie fajne w porównaniu z tym cholernym murowaniem. Jutro biorę się za kable i zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie.

No i wrzucę jeszcze schemat od sterownika do światła, jakby kogoś to interesowało:



To wersja GAMMA, więc będą jeszcze zmiany. Konkretnie to po stronie wyjść będą triaki, bo sterowanie przekaźnikiem przez przekaźnik jest dosyć nieprofesjonalne. Wrzucę jak będzie gotowy.

No i zastanawiam się jak zrobić piorunochron. Dzisiaj jadąc na działkę widziałem po drodze JEDEN dom z takim gadżetem. Potrzebne to komu? Bo wygląda nieciekawie...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Szlag mi trafił wiertarkę!  :mad:  Zrobiłem 1/3 światła i leżę, bo wkrętarką nie dam rady wiercić w stropie, ani przewiercić się przez ścianę. Właściwie to jedyne co nią można zrobić to wiercić w solbecie otworki po uchwyty do kabli. Przyjechałem więc do domu po drugą (TESCO profeszynal za 5 dych) i... jakoś tak już zostałem. Pojadę może jutro.

Co do samej instalacji, to okazało się, że kabla idzie STRASZNIE dużo, więc postanowiłem pójść na kompromis z wężem w kieszeni i będą jednak puszki górne w bocznym korytarzu. 
Przy instalacji jak moja trzeba z rozdzielni wyjść kablami PE, N i fazowymi dla każdej lampy, a oprócz tego kabel fazowy i powrót sygnału z każdego wyłącznika. W tym bocznym korytarzu będą podłączone: kinkiet i lampa w łazience, kinkiety w przedpokoju, i lampy górne w 3 pokojach. Razem 6 fazowych, PE i N, czyli 8 żył,  czyli 2 kable 4x1,5mm. Potem będzie jakaś puszka i wyjście na 6 lamp, a każdą z nich muszę podłączyć kablem 3x1,5mm. Powstaje więc problem gdzie to razem spiąć, bo standardowa puszka górna na pewno nie pomieści tylu kabli i łączników. Są też takie cuda:



ale mają widoczne wkręty i wolałbym coś bardziej dyskretnego. Dodam tylko, że podobnie będzie trzeba podpiąć wyłączniki - 6 wyłączników to 7 żył, więc znów 2 kable 4x1,5mm, puszka i odnogi. Na szczęście salon i kuchnia będą bezproblemowe, a duży korytarz i WC są blisko. 

Czy znacie jakieś dobre rozwiązanie na taki problem? Od bidy może być i kilka górnych puszek, ale wolałbym to w jednej, tylko bez wkrętów.

----------


## M.A.G.

Możesz spróbować wydłubać wnękę i osadzić tylko takie drzwiczki rewizyjne z PCV
http://www.went-dom.pl/produkty/went...rewizyjne_abs/
. Ja tak zrobiłem w salonie gdzie chciałem mieć dostęp do czujników temperatury pod płytą. Drzwiczki zlicowałem ze ścianą i jest cacy. Nie mają wkrętów są białe choć można je pomalować potem pod kolor ściany jeśli byłaby inna niż biała.

----------


## aiki

A dlaczego nie chcesz puszek górnych?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Możesz spróbować wydłubać wnękę i osadzić tylko takie drzwiczki rewizyjne z PCV


Też o tym myślałem, więc być może tak to się skończy. Tyle tylko, że co innego gdzieś za telewizorem tuż nad podłogą, a co innego nad drzwiami. Niby tam się nie spogląda, ale... Rozwiązanie jak dla mnie dostateczne.




> A dlaczego nie chcesz puszek górnych?


Już chcę :roll eyes:  Szału nie robią, więc chciałem z nich zrezygnować. Niemniej jednak podłączając pokoje bez puszek zużyłbym niechybnie dodatkowo ze 100m kabla, a, co gorsze, do rozdzielni musiałbym podciągać kable chyba w kilku warstwach. A i pokaż mi taką puszkę, w której podłączę 26 żył (2 łączniki wago 8x1,5 i 6 2x1,5).

----------


## sebcioc55

100m kabla to nie tak znowu duzo. Ile przewidujesz ze pojdzie ostatecznie i jakiego?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Na razie mam 200m 3x2,5 do gniazdek, oraz 100m 4x1,5 i 100m 3x1,5 do światła. Na pewno braknie, ale na razie nie chcę się wypowiadać ile.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Robię powoli elektrykę. Mam na razie pół światła i ostatecznie będą dwie puszki górne, ale nie okrągłe, tylko takie jak pokazywałem wcześniej. Nie są piękne, ale też nie straszą i może będzie tapeta w przedpokoju, to nie będzie widać. Na światło nabyłem 200 m kabla i mało braknie - jakieś 30-40m. 

Dzisiaj w pracy nie byłem ani na budowie, tylko z teściem woziłem drzewo z lasu. Sześć sporych wozów i leśniczy zarządził zamknięcie szlabanów. Trzeba będzie dokończyć w przyszłą środę, ale na szczęście już z górki. Co roku zastanawiam się co oni z tym drzewem zrobią, ale tym razem to starczy chyba na dwie zimy. Zamiast dom pasywny budować,  taniej wyprawić się do lasu. Tylko ten wszechogarniający ból wszystkiego...

Tak mi jeszcze się przypomniało. Muszę podmurować 4cm pod oknami, bo nie da się taśmy paroizolacyjnej przykleić. Kierownik ekipy od okien coś źle pomierzył, albo źle przemyślał i muszę powtórzyć ostatnie podmurowywanie - też było to 4cm. Normalnie dałbym bloczek 8cm, ale musiałem je przeciąć, a teraz muszę to zrobić ponownie i mi się nie chce. Co sądzicie o pomyśle podklejenia XPS-em pod parapet. Chyba jest twardy i się nada, nie?

----------


## aiki

I będzie cieplej.
Nada się chyba bo i tak sam parapet na piankę kleisz co to ma mniejszą wytrzymałość niż XPS.
Ale to moje zdanie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Aiki twoje słowa to miód na moje uszy. 

Z innej beczki. Powiedz mi jak robiłeś uszczelnienie między kominem, a stropem. Normalnie daje się tam wełnę, ale jakoś jej nie ufam. Nie jest szczelna, więc wolałbym jakąś piankę. Są dostępne pianki ognioodporne w cenie 45-90zł za puszkę, ale nie wiem co to warte.

----------


## aiki

Jeszcze nie robiłem.
Na razie hula.
Ale jak kupisz wełnę taką jak np do komina wkładałeś to powinno być ok.

ps. 
a czy Ty czasem nie masz stropu drewnianego?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nigdy! Zawsze jest Terriva :smile: 

No właśnie ta wełna raczej wydaje mi się lipna. U mnie ważna jest szczelność powietrzna, a taka wełna to wełna... szczelnie to nie jest.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Tak mi jeszcze się przypomniało. Muszę podmurować 4cm pod oknami, bo nie da się taśmy paroizolacyjnej przykleić. Kierownik ekipy od okien coś źle pomierzył, albo źle przemyślał i muszę powtórzyć ostatnie podmurowywanie - też było to 4cm. Normalnie dałbym bloczek 8cm, ale musiałem je przeciąć, a teraz muszę to zrobić ponownie i mi się nie chce. Co sądzicie o pomyśle podklejenia XPS-em pod parapet. Chyba jest twardy i się nada, nie?


Nada się nada, jak masz dużo pieniędzy i jesteś leniwy (a wiem że trochę tak :wink: ) to zafunduj sobie to, jest z XPS 300:

----------


## grend

Przemek masz okna wstawione i musisz teraz cos podmurowywac ? Jakim cudem ?/

U mnie na XPSie stoja scianki działowe z silikatu

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ano muszę, bo montaz nie jest skonczony. Na taki hajendowy parapet mnie nie stac, ale juz wiem z czego zrobie "podmurowke".

----------


## grend

> Ano muszę, bo montaz nie jest skonczony. Na taki hajendowy parapet mnie nie stac, ale juz wiem z czego zrobie "podmurowke".



Ja pod wszystkimi oknami mam XPS 5 cm - poza balkonowymi które sa na poszerzeniach. Okna stoja na XPS na 3 cm listwach

----------


## bbblondas

> Aiki twoje słowa to miód na moje uszy. 
> 
> Z innej beczki. Powiedz mi jak robiłeś uszczelnienie między kominem, a stropem. Normalnie daje się tam wełnę, ale jakoś jej nie ufam. Nie jest szczelna, więc wolałbym jakąś piankę. Są dostępne pianki ognioodporne w cenie 45-90zł za puszkę, ale nie wiem co to warte.


Smialo wystarczy zwykla welna. Komin jest przeciez zaizolowany i to dobrze.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No nie zapali się, ale jak odizoluję dom od poddasza taką wełną, to można będzie przez nią dmuchać - a tego nie chcę.

----------


## aiki

z dołu tynkiem zalepisz

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przyjechałem na obiad i zaraz jadę znowu - może dzisiaj skończę światełko. W międzyczasie naszły mnie wątpliwości odnośnie mojego uziemienia. Firma wykonująca skrzynkę licznikową i przyłącze do domu wystawiła papier, że został wykonany uziom, dokonano pomiarów jego rezystancji, zastosowano zabezpieczenia różnicowe i nadprądowe i wszystko jest OK. Ten papier zaniosłem do zakładu energetycznego i podłączyli mi na tej podstawie prąd.

Czytam jednak o uziomach otokowych i fundamentowych i piorunochronach i przepięciówkach. Kupiłem nawet przepięciówkę B+C, ale mam wątpliwości co do jakości uziomu. Szczerze powiedziawszy to nawet nie wiem jak u mnie to jest zrobione, bo zanim przyjechałem na budowę było już po robocie. Chciałem robić uziom fundamentowy, ale nie miałem o tym pojęcia i kiedy spytałem kierbuda, odparł, że elektryk zawsze sobie później jakoś radzi i on nie wnikał nigdy jak. W związku z tym nie mam ani uziomu fundamentowego, ani otokowego. Czy konieczne jest jego wykonanie? Przecież nie wszystkie domy mają takie ustrojstwa.

----------


## aiki

Może masz bednarkę plus szpile wbite w ziemie. Takie 1,5 m i można je łączyć ze sobą jakby było za mało.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzwoniłem do znajomego elektryka i dowiedziałem się, że standardowo robi się bednarkę wzdłuż kabla przyłączeniowego, lub takie szpile z pręta wbija w ziemię. Jeśli nie będzie instalacji odgromowej (piorunochronu), to wartość rezystancji uziomu musi być nie większa niż 30Ω i do tego wystarczy nawet taka szpila. Ekipa dokonuje pomiarów i decyduje co ma tam być. Jeśli jednak będzie piorunochron, to wartość rezystancji uziomu może być maksymalnie 10Ω i do tego trzeba zrobić uziom fundamentowy lub otokowy.

Uspokoił mnie, bo zapewnił, że firma jest rzetelna, a dodatkowo na koniec to będzie sprawdzane, więc ciała nie dali na pewno. Nie wiem co z tym piorunochronem, ale chyba go nie zrobię. Choć mój dom stoi trochę na uboczu i w dodatku jest najwyższy w bliskiej okolicy. Nie wiem.

----------


## grend

Firma wykonująca skrzynkę licznikową i* przyłącze do domu*C
Co masz na mysli. Odcinek od ZK do domu czy od Transformatora do ZK ??? Bo jakos nie rozumiem ja moze to robić jednoczesnie i to jedna firma. Ja jeżeli jest mozliwość to korzystam z uziemienia energetyki - ale według guru forum zabijam przez to ludzi  :roll eyes:  bo gdzieś papier przyjął że uziemienie energetyki i inwestora powinno być niezalezne. Uziemienie energetyki jest stałe 0-3 Om uziemienie inwestora to 25 Om do nawet 400 Om - wszystko zalezy .... . NAjlepsze uziemienia to robili za komuny - gruboscienna rura zeliwna wkopana pionowo w ziemię -nie wiem na jaką głębokość ale pomiary nigdy nie były większe niż 5 Om. W Polsce są 3 strefy zagrozenia uderzeniem pioruna - wystarczy sprawdzić

PS ...niech tobie ktoś zmierzy uziemienie tej jednej szpili jeżeli jest sucho

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Chodzi o odcinek od ZK do domu. Robiła to jedna firma, bo zaproponowałem im że im zapłacę jeśli zrobią, a oni się zgodzili. Ile tam jest Ohmów to nie wiem, ale chyba jest dobrze. Na koniec zadzwonię po tego znajomego i zrobi mi pomiary i papiery do odbioru domu. 

Co do zagrożenia, to znalazłem taką mapę:



Mieszkam 5 km od budowy od 27 lat i kłopotów nie było, choć według mapy mieszkam prawie na granicy stref o zagrożeniu dużym i bardzo dużym.

----------


## grend

> Chodzi o odcinek od ZK do domu. Robiła to jedna firma, bo zaproponowałem im że im zapłacę jeśli zrobią, a oni się zgodzili. Ile tam jest Ohmów to nie wiem, ale chyba jest dobrze. Na koniec zadzwonię po tego znajomego i zrobi mi pomiary i papiery do odbioru domu. 
> 
> Co do zagrożenia, to znalazłem taką mapę:
> 
> 
> 
> Mieszkam 5 km od budowy od 27 lat i kłopotów nie było, choć według mapy mieszkam prawie na granicy stref o zagrożeniu dużym i bardzo dużym.


raczej bym szukał w normach bo z tego co kojarze to troche inaczej wygladało - a tutaj nie wiadomo jakie kryterium przyjeto - ilość wyładowań na 100 km  ?? 
..... ta firma przygotowała tobie przyłacze ale nie podłaczyla przed odbiorem ZK przez energetykę ? ...I tutaj mogę domniemywać na 99% że firma tą bednarkę dołaczyła do uziemienia energetyki - wiec zabija ludzi  :smile:  - tak na powaznie to masz uziom pewny i wieczny. Ja to robiłem kładąc 5 żyłowy kabel ALE..... do mojej posesji podłaczyli skrzynkę dwuczęściową - góra dla mnie a dół z beemami gdzie jest uziemienie dla energetyki. Pewnie teraz bednarka rozwiazuje się ten problem. ... będę musiał troche pokopać u siebie

----------


## grend

Przemo a ty jak bedziesz sterował WM z jednego punktu - jakie sa rozwiazania bo jeszcze nie rozgryzłem tego tematu. Bo chciałbym miec dodatkowo jakiś przycisk w łazience i w kuchni aby przez nacisnięcie WM zwiekszyła swoja moc na powiedzmy 5 minut

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No już zostawmy ten uziom, bo pewności nie ma. Teoretycznie jest dobrze, a w praktyce wyjdzie na koniec jak elektryk z drogim miernikiem przyjedzie.

Co do WM, to robię rekuperator samemu, więc zrobię sobie i sterownik pod swoje potrzeby. Jak dobrze wyjdzie, to będzie można go kupić, albo zrobić samemu, bo udostępnię schemat i nieskompilowany program. 
Kiedyś próbowałem się rozgarnąć w temacie i są dostępne sterowniki uniwersalne, które mają wbudowany kalendarz i obsługują swoje przyciski, a wysyłają do sterownika przy rekuperatorze informację który bieg ten ma załączyć. W ten sposób można zrobić praktycznie każde sterowanie, ale rekuperator musi udostępniać taką funkcję. Nie wiem który model tak ma, bo interesuje mnie budowa swojego urządzenia. Może jak mi się drugie dziecko w czerwcu urodzi i będę miał opiekę przy żonie, to w międzyczasie coś ogarnę.

----------


## Barth3z

> Czytam jednak o uziomach otokowych i fundamentowych i piorunochronach i przepięciówkach. Kupiłem nawet przepięciówkę B+C, ale mam wątpliwości co do jakości uziomu. Szczerze powiedziawszy to nawet nie wiem jak u mnie to jest zrobione, bo zanim przyjechałem na budowę było już po robocie. Chciałem robić uziom fundamentowy, ale nie miałem o tym pojęcia i kiedy spytałem kierbuda, odparł, że elektryk zawsze sobie później jakoś radzi i on nie wnikał nigdy jak. W związku z tym nie mam ani uziomu fundamentowego, ani otokowego. Czy konieczne jest jego wykonanie? Przecież nie wszystkie domy mają takie ustrojstwa.


Wpadłem na twój wątek i po przeczytaniu powyższego postu sprawdziłem mój uziom fundamentowy. Okazuje się że budowlańcy spartolili ... Po pierwsze zrobili tzw. uziom fundamentowy sztuczny, a mogli taniej i prościej dokręcić go do zbrojenia ławy. Po drugie zastosowali stal ocynkowaną co jest największym błędem przy takiej realizacji, ze względu na elektrolizę chemiczną. Po trzecie nie wyprowadzili uziomu pod rozdzielnię elektryczną tylko na rogach budynku i garażu ... Będę musiał wezwać fachowca i podpytać go jak to wyprowadzić. Fajnie, że poruszyłeś ten temat.

----------


## imrahil

ja mam uziom otokowy spięty ze zbrojeniem płyty fundamentowej i wyprowadzony do rozdzielni. jak tego nie ma, to chyba można to zastąpić szpilkami? w przypadku montażu piorunochronu wolałbym oddzielne uziemienie, z tego co widziałem tak też się robi.

----------


## Barth3z

> ja mam uziom otokowy spięty ze zbrojeniem płyty fundamentowej i wyprowadzony do rozdzielni. jak tego nie ma, to chyba można to zastąpić szpilkami?


A płyta fundamentowa w XPSie ? To nie ma styku z gruntem, więc to nie jest żaden uziom.




> w przypadku montażu piorunochronu wolałbym oddzielne uziemienie, z tego co widziałem tak też się robi.


Tak też mam w projekcie. Osobny uziom otokowy pod odgromówkę, ale tego raczej nie będę robił tylko podepnę wszystko pod uziom fundamentowy.

----------


## sebcioc55

Z tego co wiem to bednarke mozna laczyc ze zbrojeniem ław ale trzeba uzyc odpowiedniego zacisku. Dla mnie łączenie zbrojenia płyty(na izolacji) i uziomu otokowego to nieporozumienie.
Nie martwcie sie na zapas, wszystko kwestia pomiarow, jak wyjda dobrze to nie trzeba nic zmieniac.
A ja podejrzewam Przemek ze u Ciebie poprostu zostales podlaczony do uziomu energetyki - co robia wszyscy, a tego nie wolno. Taki kraj ale i tak mi tu odpowiada  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Z tego co wiem, to uziomy fundamentowe są zalecane, a te otokowe tylko w razie konieczności. Jak ktoś ma płytę to zachodzi konieczność, bo inaczej jak pisze Bartek nie ma żadnego uziomu. Ponoć trzeba takie coś prowadzić w rurach pod chodnikami, wejściami do domu, tarasami, itp. Tyle tylko, że to konieczne tylko przy piorunochronie - inaczej wystarczą szpilki.

Tymczasem na budowie przyszedł czas na gniazdka. Powierciłem dzisiaj otworki i więcej było myślenia, niż roboty. Będą obwody gniazdek elektrycznych, sieci LAN, antenowe i zaślepione puszki z przekaźnikami od kabli grzewczych. Z tych ostatnich wyprowadzę peszle do podłączenia czujników temperatury, a doprowadzić trzeba będzie zasilanie i sygnał ze sterownika. Chyba to też skrętkami.

Pytanie jakiej skrętki użyć (kat 5 czy 6) i jakim kablem podłączyć sygnał z czujników temperatury i jednocześnie doprowadzić sygnał załączający przekaźnik. Będzie centralny sterownik i możliwość ustawiania z niego temperatury. Może skrętka? Sterowanie 12, albo 24V. Da radę skrętka?

----------


## grend

> Z tego co wiem to bednarke mozna laczyc ze zbrojeniem ław ale trzeba uzyc odpowiedniego zacisku. Dla mnie łączenie zbrojenia płyty(na izolacji) i uziomu otokowego to nieporozumienie.
> Nie martwcie sie na zapas, wszystko kwestia pomiarow, jak wyjda dobrze to nie trzeba nic zmieniac.
> A ja podejrzewam Przemek ze u Ciebie poprostu zostales podlaczony do uziomu energetyki - co robia wszyscy, a tego nie wolno. Taki kraj ale i tak mi tu odpowiada


 z TYM NIE WOLNO to są tylko zalecenia Tauronu - w ENEA energetycy nie robią problemów. Z drugiej strony uziom energetyki jest PEWNY wiec nie widzę powodu aby z niego nie korzystać. Jeszcze dojdziemy do jakis absurdów że uziom inwestora musi być oddalony o 20 metrów od energetyki albo zeby wkopywać izolację na granicy działki aby była rozdzielność...

----------


## grend

ja do kabli grzewczych nie robię zaślepek tylko normalne gniazda . Nie robie jakis specjalnych peszli tylko podkuję te 25 cm kiedy będe kładł kable grzewcze. Masz to opracowane ten system sterowania ? Ja to chcesz robić tylko czujnikiem w podłodze? Ja trochę drążyłem temat i jakoby zalecane jest czujnik powietrzny + podłogowy. Sterowanie drogą radiową - wyliczono mi 4000 pln za samo sterowanie do 8 punktów. Zaletą radiowego jest możliwość dowolnego przemieszczania termostatu powietrza - co niby jest potrzebne przy robieniu "modułu" ? Jeżeli bym chciał robić bez "centralnego" sterowania to będę musiał biegać do 8 sterowników z wbudowanym termostatem powietrza i podłaczonym termostatem w podłodze - cena 1800. 3 opcja oszczędnościowe to pokretlo 70 pln za sztuke...
Jeszcze pisałem na forum grzania jak to maja inni rozwiazane ... i cisza

----------


## imrahil

> A płyta fundamentowa w XPSie ? To nie ma styku z gruntem, więc to nie jest żaden uziom.


jedna na XPS, druga na piachu, przez uziom otokowy mam na myśli zbrojenie płyt połączone z bednarką wokół domu. nie wiem czy tak jest prawidłowo, ale to nie ja wymyśliłem, tylko elektryk. ze względu na ten XPS, jeśli będę robił piorunochron, to połączę go oddzielnie z gruntem

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja robie gniazdko i obok niego w drugiej puszce przekaznik. Jak nie zadziala to podlacze dodatkowe czujniki pokojowe. Sterownik jakis na arduino i I2C. Zobacze co z tego wyjdzie.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Z tego co wiem, to uziomy fundamentowe są zalecane, a te otokowe tylko w razie konieczności. Jak ktoś ma płytę to zachodzi konieczność, bo inaczej jak pisze Bartek nie ma żadnego uziomu. Ponoć trzeba takie coś prowadzić w rurach pod chodnikami, wejściami do domu, tarasami, itp. Tyle tylko, że to konieczne tylko przy piorunochronie - inaczej wystarczą szpilki.
> 
> Tymczasem na budowie przyszedł czas na gniazdka. Powierciłem dzisiaj otworki i więcej było myślenia, niż roboty. Będą obwody gniazdek elektrycznych, sieci LAN, antenowe i zaślepione puszki z przekaźnikami od kabli grzewczych. Z tych ostatnich wyprowadzę peszle do podłączenia czujników temperatury, a doprowadzić trzeba będzie zasilanie i sygnał ze sterownika. Chyba to też skrętkami.
> 
> Pytanie jakiej skrętki użyć (kat 5 czy 6) i jakim kablem podłączyć sygnał z czujników temperatury i jednocześnie doprowadzić sygnał załączający przekaźnik. Będzie centralny sterownik i możliwość ustawiania z niego temperatury. Może skrętka? Sterowanie 12, albo 24V. Da radę skrętka?


Jak nie jestes maniakiem to spokojnie Ci styknie kat. 5E, 1Gb/s przy odpowiednich warunkach pociagnie. A do tych czujnikow daj przewod alarmowy, mozna kupic z rona iloscia zyl, bedzie to samo co skretka a duuzo taniej.
Taka moja podpowiedz, daj do salonu podwojne gniazdko ethernetowe (pusc dwa kable, a najlepiej tez trzeci jako rezerwa), albo jeszcze wiecej. Bo w dzisiejszych czasach wszystko mozna podpiac do sieci, a po co sie pozniej bawic w jakies switche.

----------


## hektor80

1Gb/s na kat.5e spokojnie będzie. Trzeba się mocno napracować żeby było 100 MB/s  :smile: 
W dobie Wi-Fi w trybie 'n' nie wiem czy jest sens ładować kable w ścianę....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dobra - popytam kolegę o kable. Nie wiem jak zrobić tę magistralę po 1-WIRE. Czy mam robić jeden kabel dookoła domu, czy kilka odnóg?

WIFI jest fajne, ale kabel jest szybszy. Jak padnie router WIFI, to potem trzeba przekonfigurować urządzenia sieciowe pod nowy. Przy wykorzystaniu TCP/IP nie ma takiej konieczności - podmienię router i tyle. To dla mnie ważne, bo chciałbym opracować sterownik i o tym zapomnieć, a nie potem przerabiać wszystko. Nie lubię cholernie tych sieci i sterowników, więc chcę żeby to było raz na zawsze.

----------


## hektor80

> Kable alarmowe to dobry pomysł, ale chyba tylko do czujników ON/OFF. Przy I2C, czy RS-485 będą problemy, bo to przewody nieekranowane. Popytam kolegę jak on to widzi.
> 
> WIFI jest fajne, ale kabel jest szybszy. Jak padnie router WIFI, to potem trzeba przekonfigurować urządzenia sieciowe pod nowy. Przy wykorzystaniu TCP/IP nie ma takiej konieczności - podmienię router i tyle. To dla mnie ważne, bo chciałbym opracować sterownik i o tym zapomnieć, a nie potem przerabiać wszystko. Nie lubię cholernie tych sieci i sterowników, więc chcę żeby to było raz na zawsze.


WiFi też wykorzystuje TCP/IP...  :wink:  

ale fakt, w przypadku awarii to zawsze szybciej po drucie to naprawić  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jeśli miałbym odbiornik WIFI w sterowniku rekuperatora, czy światła skonfigurowany pod MAC, SSID i hasło sieciowe, to w przypadku wymiany routera muszę to przekonfigurować. Jeśli jednak byłoby to gołe TCP/IP po kablu, to podmieniam router i wszystko działa po staremu. 

No chyba, że czegoś nie wiem i da się to tak zrobić po WIFI. Z góry zaznaczam, że nie znam się na tym i tego nie lubię, więc może tak być, że da się łatwiej.

----------


## hektor80

> Jeśli miałbym odbiornik WIFI w sterowniku rekuperatora, czy światła skonfigurowany pod MAC, SSID i hasło sieciowe, to w przypadku wymiany routera muszę to przekonfigurować. Jeśli jednak byłoby to gołe TCP/IP po kablu, to podmieniam router i wszystko działa po staremu. 
> 
> No chyba, że czegoś nie wiem i da się to tak zrobić po WIFI. Z góry zaznaczam, że nie znam się na tym i tego nie lubię, więc może tak być, że da się łatwiej.


Teoretycznie przy podmianie routera wi-fi i ustawieniu tych samych parapetrów (mac, ssid, password) powinno wszystko grać. Ale wiadomo, po kablu cały proces 'recovery' odbędzie się szybciej. 

Dodatkowo przy wifi moze być problem z zasięgiem np na poddaszu gdzie będzie rekuperator. Może zaistnieć konieczność stosowania repeaterów a to juz trochę komplikuje całą instalacje.

----------


## sebcioc55

może się powtarzam ale kabel to kabel, wifi jest dobre do telefonów, laptopów itp, ale do urzadzeń stacjonarnych zawsze kabel. Takie moje zdanie.
Jeżeli chodzi o 1-wire to daj kabel dookoła domu (np alarmowy 6-cio żyłowy żeby mieć backup albo na rozwój jeszcze te 3 żyły). Tam gdzie chcesz coś podłączyć (a pewnie termometry) to wpinasz sie w odpowiednie żyły i tyle, i potem nastepny itd. Koniec kabla ucinasz i zabezpieczasz. Tu pomoc jeżeli jesteś wzrokowcem  :wink: 



Jeżeli chodzi o wifi to wydaje mi się ze taki sam ssid i hasło załatwią sprawę. Z samymi kablami podmiana routera to też nie tak szybko, bo jeżeli będziesz miał jakas niestandardową adresacje to trzeba bedzie to ustawić, chyba że wszystko po DHCP, ale to raczej lipa bo co każdy restart routera urzadzenia mogą mieć różne adresy, znowu powiazanie ip z maciem to też konfiguracja. 
Więc po prostu po każdej zmianie konfiguracji rób backup! :wink:  w razie awarii kupujesz taki sam router, wgrywasz kopię i po sprawie.

----------


## Fan*ft

Witam Panowie.
Jestem pełen podziwu dla autora wątku.
Gdybym potrafił zrobić "tymi ręcyma" choć 50% tego co on, budowa mojego domu kosztowała by o połowę mniej  :smile: 
Ale ja nie o tym.

Odniosę się do tematu elektryki i sterowania domem. Też mam w planie zrobić "inteligentny" system sterowania.
Drobne różnice. Cały dom poza zwykłą instalacją 220V będzie miał zasilanie 12V.
Sterowniki zrobię na Arduino Nano lub nawet Mini. Są dużo mniejsze od Uno czy Mega a możliwości mają podobne.
Poza tym łatwiej i wbrew pozorom taniej będzie postawić kilka małych sterowniczków i pociągnąć do każdego z nich parę kabelków, niż stawiać np. Megę i ciągnąć do niego wiązkę kilkudziesięciu kabli.
Zasilanie 12V w całym domu pozwoli mi na:
- łatwe zasilenie modułów sterujących Arduino (przetwornik 12V->3.3V kosztuje 2.5$)
- użycie jako oświetlenia list ledowych (świecą bardzo ładnie i są diabelnie tanie, już od kilku $/5m). Jest wiele rodzajów listw. To temat na cały elaborat.
- podpięcie całości do akumulatora ... nie będzie mi groziły awarie prądu. Oświetlenie i sterowanie będzie zawsze.
- łatwe sterowanie urządzeniami niskonapięciowymi. Zwykła bramka MOSFET (za 3zł) załatwia sprawę. Nie trzeba kupować przekaźników. Poza tym będzie można używając wyjść PWM Arduino zrobić np. płynne ściemnianie/rozjaśnianie świateł.
- użycie cienki przewodów. Do pomieszczeń 12V będzie doprowadzane przez kable 1.5 ale dalej wystarczą linki ze zwykłego kabla Ethernetowego. Nie trzeba nic kuć bo są tak cienkie, że wejdą w tynk.
- bezpieczeństwo ... bo to tylko 12V  :smile: 

Nad komunikacją między modułami Arduino ciągle myślę. Możliwe że użyje transmisji radiowej za pomocą modułów nRF24L01 (4$). Zawsze to mniej kabli. Właśnie pracuję nad przejściówkę Ethernet(RJ45) na nRF24L01. Dzięki niej całością domu będzie mógł zarządzać mały PC't zasilany oczywiście z 12V  :smile: 

Oprogramowanie w całości zrobię sam.

Dla oszczędnych polecam sprawdzanie drobnej elektroniki z Chin. Choćby za pomocą strony aliexpress.com. To takie chińskie allegro.
Arduino Nano można dostać za 2.5$. Włączniki oświetlenia, piękne szklane, dotykowe, 4 pozycyjne za 25$.
Komputer sterujący domem to będzie coś w rodzaju MeeGo T01 (100$). Wielkość pendrive'a a na pokładzie: 4 rdzeniowy Atom 1.8GHz, 2GB RAM  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzięki Fan*ft. Nie przesadzaj ze skromnością, bo to o czym piszesz świadczy że też co nieco potrafisz. Ja mam o tym marne pojęcie, więc robię tak jak robię. Można pewnie taniej i lepiej, a ja robię najprościej jak się da.
Co do zasilania 12V to też o tym myślałem, ale u mnie zwyciężyła idea instalacji klasycznej, wzbogaconej tylko o dodatkowe sterowanie. Ma to wady i zalety. Kabli poszło mi na światło za 300zł, a całość to 1200-1300zł ze sterownikiem. Jakoś boję się elektroniki. Bez niej nie ma sterownika - wiadomo, ale chcę jej w tym miejscu mało, możliwie oryginalnej i niedrogiej.

----------


## Fan*ft

Pojęcie mam ... zawód: informatyk-elektronik. Stąd taki dosyć "ambity" pomysł.

Podzielam trochę twoje obawy dotyczące awarii stąd decyzja aby zrobić wiele niezależnych od siebie modułów. Jak jeden padnie to najwyżej nie będzie mi działać mała część instalacji. A 12V to ukłon w stronę oświetlenia LED. Instalacja klasyczna 220V będzie oczywiście poprowadzona do gniazdek.
Moduły zarządzające zrobię raczej na dedykowanych płytkach. Będę ich miał za dużo aby bawić się drucikami w pająki. Ardunio służy mi jako baza do projektowania.
Podgrzeję atmosferę i dodam, że chcę zrobić sterowanie głosowe  :wink: 

Tak czy inaczej jesteś moim guru  :smile:  Czytam Twój dziennik z duży zainteresowaniem.
Ja stawiam domek na płycie fundamentowej (20cm XPS) . Ściany sil-pro, strop Terriva, ocieplenie 25cm grafitowego. Też będzie kwadratowy i mam nadzieję mocno energooszczędny.
Chciałbym mieć tyle umiejętności i energii co Ty. Budowa była by sporo tańsza ...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wcześniej już murowałem, więc miałem doświadczenie. Wymurowałem osłonę wanny (chyba z 10 połówek solbetów) i podstawę kominka (może z 8 całych). Strop robiłem u znajomego, ale tam był FERT, a ja myślałem, że Terriva. Powiedziałem zatem konstruktorowi Terriva i tak już zostało - choć szczerze nie polecam, bo dużo z tym więcej roboty niż z FERTem, a i jakość gorsza. Pamiętam, jak udawałem przed żoną, że to to kiedy przywieźli te obrzydliwe haszówki. Po raz pierwszy robiłem fundamenty i mam miejscami wybrzuszenia (na szczęście bez konsekwencji), a ściana mi pękła, bo wsadziłem deskę na chama - spęczniała i rozsadziła. Oprócz tego jeszcze sporo innych małych wpadek, więc taki ze mnie był fachowiec.

No ale teraz jestem już w tym specjalistą! Tylko mi się mniej chce... Na szczęście wiosna idzie, ja prąd sobie skończę i jak już zrobią mi tynki, to będzie jakby nowe otwarcie.

----------


## tomekgawronn

Wśród samorobów warto podejrzeć dzienniki Jarka P (dom w lesie) Pełen podziw dla jego budowy, a nawiązuję właśnie do Niego ze względu na jego super pomysły z dziedziny elektroniki. Jarek sam projektuje swoje sterowniki, płytki nawet sam trawi... Ale co ja będę się tu rozpisywał, zachęcam do lektury Jego dziennika  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Czytam, czytam. On elektronik i jego to kręci. Mnie bardziej wycieczka w góry, albo nad jezioro. Mógłbym jeszcze pomieszkać w Nepalu, buddyjskim klasztorze, albo w Nowej Zelandii. A sterowniki najlepiej gotowe za grosze odlane z bazaltu. Robią takie? 




> Podgrzeję atmosferę i dodam, że chcę zrobić sterowanie głosowe


Czekaj. Jak to ma działać? 

_1) W sraczu światło włącz!  
2) W sraczu światło zgaś! 
3) Do łóżka drogę iluminuj!
4) Oświeć mnie!
5) Odprowadź gościa do bramki!
6) Oszczędzaj prąd!
7) Dyskoteka!
8 ) Pomóż mi i zrób mi nastrój!
9) Którędy do lodówki?
10) Sprowadź mnie po schodach!
11) Nie wytrzymam z nim dłużej. Zrobił se zabawkę i gada do światła głupek. Wyprowadź go w maliny!_

Chyba się nie zdecyduję :no:

----------


## sebcioc55

4) Oswiec mnie!

Padlem ;D

Btw: sterowanie glosem to bajer, ale jezeli jest dobrze zrobione to doskonale dopelnia calosci. Jest bardzo proste do zaimplementowania, tez bede u siebie robil. Trzeba tez uwazac zeby nie przesadzic  :wink:

----------


## Fan*ft

He he he  :smile: 

Sterowanie głosowe faktycznie jest bajerem który ma tylko dopełnić całość.
Jest tylko teoretycznie proste w wykonaniu.
Można użyć dedykowanego układu scalonego jednak on rozpoznaje tylko kilka komend/słów.
Ja myślałem raczej o rozkładzie zdań na części ...
No i sprawa mikrofonów. Muszą być na tyle czułe aby to działało w każdym całym pomieszczeniu.
Spraw się znacznie komplikuje. Ale lubię wyzwania  :smile: 

A co do "lubności" to ja też uwielbiam przyrodę (góry, jaskinie, wulkany itd.). A najchętniej zaszył bym się na Sycylii a konkretnie obok (Wyspy Liparyjskie). Uroczy zakątek oderwany od świata a nie taki znów odległy  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Robota powolutku do przodu, ale nie dzisiaj. Dzisiaj myślałem o udogodnieniach i wpadłem na gniazdka głośnikowe dopuszkowe.



Fajne i nie trzeba będzie kabli po salonie naciągać. Jedno poczwórne za szafką RTV i cztery pojedyncze w każdym rogu, koło zwykłego gniazdka. Nie wiedziałem wcześniej, że takie coś robią, a tu masz - odkrycie na miarę niedopitego piwka o poranku.

Wpadło mi jeszcze w oko radio dopuszkowe:



Istnieje też wersja ze stacją dokującą pod iPhona. Cena atrakcyjna - jedynie 483zł (bez stacji  :big grin: ). 

Na koniec coś, czego nie mogę znaleźć - pianka PUR do zalewania. Chcę zrobić bojler nierdzewny. Pracuję w firmie z laserem do blach, a spawarkę mam. Pozostaje ocieplenie, ale czym to zrobić? Wata jest kiepska, ale PUR to jest coś! Tylko gdzie to kupić w formie niedrogiego kompletu składników do wymieszania i zalania? Albo może jest jakaś pianka elastyczna? Albo może bojler kwadratowy zrobić...

----------


## bob_budownik

Gdzie znalazłes te gniazda dopuszkowe?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Byłem w hurtowni elektrycznej po puszki i mieli taką wystawkę Kontakt-Simon i Berker, to sobie pooglądałem. Radio też tam widziałem.

----------


## hektor80

> Robota powolutku do przodu, ale nie dzisiaj. Dzisiaj myślałem o udogodnieniach i wpadłem na gniazdka głośnikowe dopuszkowe.
> 
> 
> 
> Fajne i nie trzeba będzie kabli po salonie naciągać. Jedno poczwórne za szafką RTV i cztery pojedyncze w każdym rogu, koło zwykłego gniazdka. Nie wiedziałem wcześniej, że takie coś robią, a tu masz - odkrycie na miarę niedopitego piwka o poranku.
> 
> Wpadło mi jeszcze w oko radio dopuszkowe:
> 
> 
> ...


Pozostaje chyba tylko import... :sad: 

www.amazon.com/FOAM-Polyurethane-Spray-Foam-Insulation/dp/B00597CCUU

----------


## hektor80

Sporo oto tego tam mają...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007XV...EHMMVTRPC57STX

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Znalazłem firmę wykonującą izolacje wtryskowe. Robią to rzadko, ale jak się trafi, to gość ma do mnie zadzwonić i przyjadę z bojlerem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przy sobocie, po robocie.

Skończyły mi się spinacze (moja mała Nadia tak mówi na ości). Ości to te plastikowe uchwyty do mocowania kabli do ścian - tak mówią zawodowi elektrycy. Zawsze coś się musi skończyć, żebym nie mógł szybko skończyć. Na szczęście zdążyłem wcześniej podłączyć salon, 3 sypialnie i biuro. Zrobiłem, gniazdka i obwody zasilania kabli podłogowych. 

Co do kabli podłogowych, to zakupiłem już do nich licznik trójfazowy na szynę, więc nie mogę teraz iść na łatwiznę i podłączyć ich do gniazdek. Chciałbym mieć rozeznanie ile mi idzie energii na ogrzewanie kablami i klimatyzatorem, a ponadto ile na CWU. Dlatego też zarówno kable, jak i klimatyzator i bojler będą miały swoje podliczniki. Udostępnię dane, kiedy już będę je miał, a tymczasem ciągnę przewody do podłączenia tego wszystkiego. Na kable grzejne będę miał 3 obwody, więc wszystkie fazy obciążę mniej więcej równomiernie. 
Postanowiłem zrobić dodatkowe zaślepione puszki przy gniazdkach, w których to puszkach umieszczę przekaźniki 12V- do 230V~ żeby nie ciągnąć grubych kabli z rozdzielni. Pierwotnie chciałem tam doprowadzić również kabelki od czujników podłogowych DS18B20, ale chyba tego wszystkiego nie pomieszczę w jednej puszce. Puszki mam głębokie, ale przelotowe podłączenie zasilania kablami 3x2,5, złączki WAGO, przekaźnik, kable do zasilania przekaźnika, kable sygnałowe ze sterownika, kable z czujnika temperatury i do tego jeszcze magistrala 1-WIRE nie zmieściłyby się w jednej puszce na setę. Zatem będą dwie zaślepione puszki, a magistralę 1-WIRE i czujniki temperatury podepnę w tej drugiej. Stworzy mi to możliwość podłączenia dodatkowych czujników temperatury powietrza gdyby zaszła konieczność.

Następna sprawa to bojler. Długo myślałem czy zrobić obwód trójfazowy, czy jednofazowy i ostatecznie stanęło na jednej fazie. Chcę samodzielnie wyspawać z nierdzewki bojler 250L. W bojlerze jeśli woda ma 35stC, to już jest chłodna, zatem przyjmuję 35stC jako miniumum, a maksimum na bezpieczne 85stC. Mamy dt=50stC, więc zmieści się niecałe 15kWh. Żeby to podgrzać w nocnej taryfie (8 godzin) potrzebna jest moc 1,87kW, co z jednej fazy pociągnie prąd 8,13A. Bezpiecznik na kablu 2,5mm daje się 16A, więc można podłączyć moc aż 3,68kW. Problemem jest jednak dogrzanie wody w ciągu dwóch godzin popołudniowej taniej taryfy, bo z mocy typowej grzałki 3000W wyciągnę tylko 6kWh, co stanowi około 40% pojemności cieplnej bojlera. Mam jednak nadzieję, że rano nikt nie zużyje tej wody, bo prawie wszystko idzie na wieczorne kąpiele.

Dalej myślę o tych czujnikach DS18B20 i jak mam zrobić magistralę. Chyba puszczę po korytarzu i porobię pętle do pomieszczeń, a termostaty  będą przy najbliższym gniazdku.

Mam jeszcze dobre rady:

1) Zróbcie instalacje kablowe przed zapianowaniem szczytów ścian. Można tamtędy puścić kable, a potem zakleić pianą. Roboty mniej i zatynkować łatwiej.
2) Jeśli ktoś daje dużo styropianu w podłogę, to można kable puścić po ścianach poniżej poziomu posadzki. Ości wystarczy dać co 40cm, a nawet jeśli porobią się firanki, to i tak nie przeszkadza, bo tak nisko tynków nie będzie.
3) Przy robotach z drabiny łatwo jest wiercić otwory pod ości wkrętarką, ale potem nie ma co z nią zrobić. Łatwo ją "zaparkować" wiercąc otwór w ścianie i zostawiając ją w tym otworze wiszącą za wiertło. Z wiertarką w sumie podobnie.
4) Rozprowadzenie kabli głośnikowych po salonie to naprawdę zacny pomysł.
5) Robiąc instalacje gniazdkowe dobrze jest zacząć od rozmieszczenia puszek, a potem pomyśleć chwilę, wziąć jakiegoś spreja czy ołówka i pozaznaczać po około 10 gniazdek tymi samymi rzymskimi cyframi. To daje obraz przebiegu obwodów prądowych i możliwość zredukowania ich długości. Przy tym w jednym pomieszczeniu może być więcej niż jeden obwód, co niekiedy oszczędza kabel i czas.
6) Puszki najlepiej osadzić na sucho, a dopiero po okablowaniu zagipsować. Często dobrze jest wprowadzić kabel od tyłu, a zagipsowanie na wstępie ogranicza swobodę.

Jutro pojadę i porobię jakieś zdjęcia. Nie chcę robić telefonem, bo są kiepskiej jakości, a aparatu nie wziąłem.

----------


## aiki

A skąd weźmiesz wodę na wieczorne kąpiele skoro od 13 do 15 nie podgrzeje?
Potem taryfa zaczyna się o 22.
Zmniejsz zbiornik. Ja mam teraz 120 l i na tyle aby wodę zagrzać do kąpieli to wystarcza godzina - grzałka 2 kW.
Z tego co wiem to zbiornik 150- 160 l w zupełności styka.

----------


## sebcioc55

A czemu nie mocujesz kabli na klej? aiki chyba tak robi, ja też tak planuję.
Liczyłeś ile Cię wyniesie taki zbiornik samoróbka? No i potem grzanie wody czystym prądem w II taryfie też będzie trochę kosztować.

----------


## aiki

Na klej mocuję tam gdzie muszę.
Do ściany ok (beton) Do BK jak próbowałem to jeszcze lepiej łapie. Ale przyznam się szczerze, że sufity to mimo wszystko wolę wiercić.
Za mało tego widać zrobiłem jeszcze.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

@ aiki

Po południu dogrzeję, ale max 40% pojemności bojlera 250L. Nie sądzę, aby na poranne mycie zębów i ślipiów poszło więcej. Zbiornik chcę zrobić z nierdzewki, więc w zamyśle na zawsze. Mam córkę, a będę miał dwie. Nie chcę potem kąpać się ostatni w zimnej wodzie, albo grzać drogim prądem. Zaizolowane 250L ciepłej wody będzie czekało na swojego amatora.

@SEBA

Nie na klej, bo na ości. Ja wiem czego? Tak widziałem w internecie i tak robię. Za późno na zmiany.

Zbiornik samoróbka. Nierdzewki za 700-900zł w zależności od konstrukcji. Cięcie i gięcie z 50zł. Izolacja ze 100-150zł. I własnoręczne spawanie. Jak dla mnie ma to sens.
Bojler ma być dwupłaszczowy, więc można go będzie podłączyć do kotła. Zrobiłem komin w razie WU, a chcę żonie dać popalić. Ona to lubi, więc jak będę miał jakieś stare gumiaki, to sru do kotła i trochę wody ciepłej będzie. Dżaźnią mnie sąsiedzi co płytami MDF palą, więc jak będzie w ich stronę wiało...
A grzanie wody prądem w nocnej taryfie to jakieś 70zł miesięcznie. Planuje zrobić rekuperator wody prysznicowej, więc powinno wyjść poniżej 50zł. Dla mnie spoko.

----------


## grend

W jaki sposób chcesz sterować podłogówką i co chcesz przez to osiągnąć ? Nie wiem jaki prowadzisz tryb zycia ale ja kombinowałem ze sterowania pod kontem ciągłych wyjazdów bo na zasadzie regulacji dobowej w zwiazku z duża bezwładnoscia i II taryfa to według mnie szkoda się w to wogóle bawic
Analizowaleś sterowanie podłogówka doprowadzajac zasilanie jednym kablem do jednego obwodu i sterowanie z rozdzielni

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No analizowałem i wyszło mi dużo kabli. Dlatego lepiej przestawić przekaźniki z tablicy do pomieszczeń i zrobić mniej obwodów.

Druga taryfa przydaje się do ogrzewania ciepłej wody, więc skoro będę ją miał, to chcę mieć możliwość wykorzystać ją do grzania domu. Być może jest jak mówisz i nie ma sensu używać tylko II taryfy (szczególnie przy dodatkowym klimatyzatorze), ale nie wiem tego na pewno i chcę mieć możliwość przetestowania różnych rozwiązań. Sterownik będzie ustawiał temp. podłogi w zależności od temp. na zewnątrz, albo w pokoju. Szczerze mówiąc, to robię platformę doświadczalną i chcę ją zrobić jak najtaniej. Na koniec okaże się co jest potrzebne i w następnym domu zrobię bez niepotrzebnych elementów. :roll eyes:

----------


## grend

.. i jak tu nie budować drugiego domu  :smile:

----------


## grend

Te sterowanie podłogowką w momencie wyjazdu chcę rozwiazać w ten sposób ze dodam na jeden poziom po jednym termostacie powietrznym na powiedzmy 10 stopni i w rozdzielni przełacznik żeby wyłaczyc sterowanie nazwijmy dobowe. Drzwi wszędzie pootwierane i wtedy odpadnie mi bieganie po wszystkich termostatach. Kable mam przygotowane a jak to wyjdzie to zobaczę jak będę mial czas na to. W najgorszym przypadku - zegar i grzanie 4 godziny na dobe

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

W cenie najtańszych termostatów po 80zł za sztukę można zrobić całkiem sensowne sterowanie centralne. Ja mam 12 stref, więc kupię skrętkę, przekaźniki RELPOL RM85-2011-35-1012, czujniki DS18B20 i jakiś sterownik nawet na arduino UNO zmontuję. Razem z 500-600 zł i dostęp do sterowania choćby z telefonu. 

Przy sterowaniu jakie opisujesz grend najłatwiej będzie dać sterownik pokojowy typu Euroster 2000 i do tego jakiś stycznik w tablicy. Taki euroster ustawiasz na ile tam chcesz stopni, a w razie wyjazdu przestawiasz po prostu temperaturę na niższą, albo zmieniasz program. Tylko jedna strefa, ale centralnie.

----------


## Barth3z

a dla leniwych FIBARO  :wink:  Masz to wszystko w jednym. I sterowanie oświetleniem (radiowe), ogrzewaniem podłogowym (centralnie i niecentralnie) ze smarfonu, a nawet sterowanie zraszaczami ogrodowymi. I wiele innych ...

----------


## grend

Przemo tylko ty cały czas w tym zestawie nie przewidujesz termostatów powietrznych ? Bo suma którą pokazałeś jest baaardzo interesujaca. JA muszę kupić 8 termostatów powietrznych którymi będę sterował ogrzewaniem dualnie - podłogówka + powietrze. Będę miał kominek - a raczej piec więc muszę w ten sposób zrobic. Koszt takiego czegoś zesredniej półki to 200pln za sztuke - czyli łacznie 1600

----------


## grend

Co mnie zaskoczyło to w Euroster 2000 obciążalność styków 5 A - czyli przypuszczam ze inne będę miały podobne przeciążalności a niby uzyskałem informację że z tym nie ma problemu... Czyli bedzie kucie i dodatkowa puszka - ale to po tynkach

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> a dla leniwych FIBARO  Masz to wszystko w jednym. I sterowanie oświetleniem (radiowe), ogrzewaniem podłogowym (centralnie i niecentralnie) ze smarfonu, a nawet sterowanie zraszaczami ogrodowymi. I wiele innych ...


Tak bym wiele zrobić mógł, lecz mnie cena zwala z nóg.

To powinno kosztować z 50zł na moduł (światło, wyłącznik, gniazdko). Wtedy cała instalacja wyszłaby za 6-7 tyś materiał i miałoby to sens w naszym klimacie.




> Przemo tylko ty cały czas w tym zestawie nie przewidujesz termostatów powietrznych ? Bo suma którą pokazałeś jest baaardzo interesujaca. JA muszę kupić 8 termostatów powietrznych którymi będę sterował ogrzewaniem dualnie - podłogówka + powietrze. Będę miał kominek - a raczej piec więc muszę w ten sposób zrobic. Koszt takiego czegoś zesredniej półki to 200pln za sztuke - czyli łacznie 1600


E tam 200zł. 

Takie coś:

http://allegro.pl/ds18b20-czujnik-te...036379559.html

skrętka, i takie coś:

http://allegro.pl/arduino-mega-2560-...69037404.html\

i masz tyle odczytów temperatury ile chcesz. Do tego te przekaźniki:

http://allegro.pl/listing/listing.ph...3-default-0113

trochę kabla (nawet ta sama skrętka), trochę dłubaniny i po sprawie. Sterowanie wielostrefowe z termostatami, programami, integracją ze światłem, rekuperatorem, żaluzjami i czym tylko chcesz. Do tego tanio, w miarę niezawodnie (przekaźniki przemysłowe), i idzie to samemu ogarnąć, a na dodatek ambitny zrobi na tym znacznie, znacznie więcej - choćby sterowanie przez prognozę pogody.




> Co mnie zaskoczyło to w Euroster 2000 obciążalność styków 5 A - czyli przypuszczam ze inne będę miały podobne przeciążalności a niby uzyskałem informację że z tym nie ma problemu... Czyli bedzie kucie i dodatkowa puszka - ale to po tynkach


Zastosuj stycznik:

http://allegro.pl/listing/listing.ph...-isqm-2-o-0113

----------


## Barth3z

> Tak bym wiele zrobić mógł, lecz mnie cena zwala z nóg.
> 
> To powinno kosztować z 50zł na moduł (światło, wyłącznik, gniazdko). Wtedy cała instalacja wyszłaby za 6-7 tyś materiał i miałoby to sens w naszym klimacie.
> 
> ...
> 
>  a na dodatek ambitny zrobi na tym znacznie, znacznie więcej - choćby sterowanie przez prognozę pogody.


Samodzielne zbudowanie podobnego systemu może być cenowo bardzo zbliżone (wliczając swój czas pracy). Szczególnie, że w fibaro możesz zrobić ogrzewanie z uwzględnieniem prognozowania pogody.
Poza tym masz już bazę pod sterowanie żaluzjami, roletami, markizami.
No i świetna aplikacja na smartfona, przystępna w użytkowaniu dla każdego członka rodziny.

----------


## grend

faktycznie cena czujników temperatury poraża  :smile:  max 10 pln. Tylko przy mierzeniu temp powietrza potrzebna jest jeszcze logiczna obudowa. .... chociaż teraz dałeś mi do myslenia. Bo mając w jakis sposób ukryte czujniki temp to pozbywam się widocznych "ozdób" w postaci sterowników, ale ... tracę mozliwość wgladu jaka jest obecna temeratura... ale mniejsze koszty..... i jak ja mam teraz to zrobic  :smile: . Chyba nie dzień dzisiejszy dorzuce kabel YTKSY 3*2*0,5 do puszek z zasilaniem do podłogówki i będe myslal ... po tynkach

----------


## grend

Przemo mogę na twoim watku poruszyć temat co kazdy chce zrobić aby miec "inteligentny dom" - bo tez Sebastian też ostro w to wchodzi. Może wyszczególnimy co kazdy chce osiagnąć i dlaczego - jeszcze przed tynkami

----------


## Przewas

> Przemo mogę na twoim watku poruszyć temat co kazdy chce zrobić aby miec "inteligentny dom" - bo tez Sebastian też ostro w to wchodzi. Może wyszczególnimy co kazdy chce osiagnąć i dlaczego - jeszcze przed tynkami


Jeżeli mogę dodać coś z własnej praktyki. Użytkuję już drugi dom (wcześniej mieszkanie) z systemem automatyki w zasadzie własnymi rękoma zbudowany. System oparłem na Xcomforcie bo podobała mi się swoboda jaką dawał system bezprzewodowy, resztę którą uznałem, zbyt drogą dosztukowałem samemu, soft napisałem własny. Po 5 latach przed budową domu, widziałem już, że część z funkcji którymi chwalą się producenci tych systemów to tylko "martwe" funkcje z których i tak się nie korzysta.

Np sterowanie wszystkim co się da, z panelu  w salonie. Bo tak wszyscy mają, bo w każdej ulotce duży monitor na ścianę to podstawa. Bzdura. Gadżet , którym można się znajomym pochwalić ale zupełnie nieużyteczne. Po co mi możliwość włączania oświetlenia z panelu. Przecież to inteligntny dom, sam ma włączyć i wyłączyć kiedy trzeba. Temperatura? a po co. Żona do dzisiaj nawet nie wie, ile stopni jest u nas w domu. Jest ciepło i tak ma być. Jedyne z czego korzysta to z informacji n.t zanieczyszczenia powietrza na zewnątrz (smog  :sad:  ) jak chce iśc pobiegać.

Na dzisiaj ,uważam, że to właśnie najbardziej interesujące funkcje. Kontrola parametrów powietrza (czujniki jakości powietrza w pomieszczeniach, sterowanie temperaturą i nawiewem), odcinanie dopływ powierza  z zewnątrz jak sąsiad wrzuci do pieca tablicę mendelejewa albo ktoś mi w czerpnię gaz usypiajacy wpuści. Dodatkowo u mnie system zarządza też ładowaniem bufora w zależności od prognozy pogody czy, zużyciem energii z PV. 
Dużą zaletą jest też swoboda programowania funkcji oświetlenia na zasadzie scen świetlnych, albo samego zachowania się światła w reakcji na włącznik np powolne ściemnianie po wyjściu z pomieszczenia, funkcje czujników ruchu czy obecności i gaszenie światła w pomieszczeniach gdzie nikogo nie ma (przy trójce dzieciaków bezcenne)

Z bajerów typu sterowanie przez komórkę korzystałem może kilka razy z czego większość to po to żeby pokazać komuś , że tak można. Acha, kilka razy zdalnie podnosiłem bramę, bo zapomniało mi się kluczy, a po powrocie z męskiej nasiadówy w knajpie, żony nie chciałem z wiadomych względów budzić  :smile:  Ale w końcu przerobiłem zamek na sterowany klawiaturą na pin i nikt z nas nie wyobraża już sobie nosić klucze przy sobie. Żona zadowolona, bo zawsze wieczorem sprawdzała, czy zamek na pewno zamknięty. Teraz bez podania pinu , klamka jest po prostu zablokowana.

Napracowałem się szykując fajny wizualnie interfejs i poza mną nikt w domu z tego nie korzysta. Informacja o temperaturach? po co.Ustawione że ma być ciepło,to jest ciepło. Włączanie tabletem czy komórką oświetlenia? - przecież to dom inteligentny. Sam na zgasić jak nikogo w pokoju nie ma.
Siedząc w salonie chce opuścić rolety. OK Ale najpierw muszę ruszyć tyłek z kanapy  i poszukać telefonu, bo gdzieś dzieciaki porwały. Powiesiłem więc pilota bezprzewodowego do xcomfortu nad kanapą. Brzydki jest ale jest szybciej i prościej.

Tablety , które porozmieszczałem po ścianach, służą obecnie głównie do tego, aby sterować muzyką strumieniowaną do pomieszczeń, ewentualnie zerknąć na prognozę. Funkcją, której mi brakuje, to głosowa komunikacja z systemem. Funkcja w której mówię, podnieś rolety w salonie albo pytam o prognozę pogody. Gdyby jeszcze zimne piwo na taras taki system umiał podać - kupuję za każdą kasę

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jasne grend, że możesz. Też chciałbym przed tynkami zrobić co trzeba, więc dyskusja się przyda. 

Aleś teraz dosypał Przewas! Prawie mnie zgasiło. Dobra, już odzyskałem ciąg. Staram się zrobić taki mini inteligentny dom za niewielkie pieniądze. Żadne FIBARO, F&F, Xcomfort, EIB/KNX i inne, bo to drogie zabawki z funkcjami, o których nawet nie mam pojęcia i jako takie wydają mi się zbędne. Mój system to ma być jakiś tablet w kuchni z przeglądarką wyświetlającą stronę w HTML, postawioną na sterowniku. Z racji ograniczonej pamięci takiego sterownika zrobionego w oparciu o mikrokontroler ATmega nie będzie to żadna wypasiona strona, tylko najprostsza, z obrazkami w formie linków jak na tym forum i zewnętrznym hostingiem. 

Z funkcji jakie mnie interesują, to:
- inteligentne sterowanie światłem (wyłącznik czasowy, integracja z fotokomórkami, dzwonkiem do bramy, automatyczne oświetlenie nocne w korytarzu i na zewnątrz, ułatwienia typu automatycznego gaszenia światła po 30sek żeby zdążyć dojść do łóżka),
- sterowanie temperaturą podłogi w zależności od prognozy pogody, albo warunków zewnętrznych,
- sterowanie klimatyzatorem przez WIFI, 
- inteligentne wykorzystanie II taryfy elektrycznej,
- sterowanie samorobnym rekuperatorem (czujniki CO2, wilgoci, temperatury, ciśnienia),
- jakiś kontaktron przy kominku w celu wywołania nadciśnienia przy otwartych drzwiczkach - dym nie idzie na dom,
- automatyczne sterowanie roletami w celu ograniczenia przegrzewania w lecie,
- jakieś inne sprawy typu kontroli.

Oprócz tego chciałbym mieć możliwość regulacji intensywności światła, ale w moim rozwiązaniu się nie da i już dawno się z tym pogodziłem. Sterowanie głosowe też wydaje się fajne, ale trzeba zamontować mnóstwo mikrofonów i jak dla mnie sprawa jest zbyt trudna. No wymiękam po prostu.

Będzie możliwość sterowania tym wszystkim z panelu centralnego i telefonu, ale to tak przy okazji. Może na koniec zrobię jakąś apkę w androidzie, albo to jakoś inaczej zintegruję - nie wiem. Architektura otwarta pozwala na wszystko i o to chodzi.

----------


## Przewas

> Jasne grend, że możesz. Też chciałbym przed tynkami zrobić co trzeba, więc dyskusja się przyda. 
> 
> Aleś teraz dosypał Przewas! Prawie mnie zgasiło. Dobra, już odzyskałem ciąg.


Chciałem tylko podkreślić, że nie warto się dawać łapać na bajery ,którymi chwali się każdy producent IB, tylko z głową wybrać to co niezbędne. Widząc to co napisałeś dalej, jakich funkcji oczekujesz, masz dokładnie takie same oczekiwania co do przyszłej funkcjonalności.

----------


## grend

Pawas czyli jakbyś miał 3 podejscie do domu to bys zlikwidował wszystkie tablety a z funkcji najbardziej uzytecznych to byś zostawił
1 badanie atmosfery na zewnatrz - i o tym bym musiał też pomyslec bo to jest praktyczny temat
2 włączanie i wyłaczanie światła za pomocą czujek ruchu - można to "podpiąć" do czujek alarmowych ? bo dawanie dodastkowych czujek to znowu jest dodatkowa "ozdoba"
3. zarządzanie roletami głosem
4 Klawiatura przy drzwiach
coś pominąłem
Też faktycznie przecież poczucie ciepła nie powinno być zdeterminowane cyferkami na wyświetlaczu..

----------


## grend

To co ma być u mnie - na chwile obecna
- ogrzewanie podłogowe będzie akumulacyjne więc według mnie bedzie taka bezwładność że nie ma co sterować dobowo - jedynie w okresach gdy niekogo nie bedzie w domu. Wersja tak jak pisalem wyzej - jakiś stycznik i przerzucenie regulacji na 2 dodatkowe sterowniki. Sterowniki "dobowe" to albo 8 sztuk na ścianie albo centralnie - decyzja później
- rolety sterowanie Elmes Str6 ? - akurat na jednym jeden poziom. Do tego od strony zachodniej i południowej czujki pogodowe aby w momencie dużego nasłonecznienia same zamykały zaluzje aby nie było sytuacji ze po powrocie o 17.00 nie było sauny w domu. Od strony zachodniej czujnik wiatru aby w momencie wichury zaluzje same się zamknęły. Te sterowanie umozliwia ze będę miał na scianach z 15 wyłaczników przy 10 roletach - nie będzie żadnej integracji z alarmem co uważam za bajer. 
- alarm niezalezny że w momencie załaczenia załacza się tylko sam alarm. W momencie załaczenia alarmu oswietlenie zewnetrzne ma się załaczyć i migać. Pod alarm podpieta czujka dymu przy kominku aby było info na telefon w razie pozaru.
- WM moze jakaś czujka wilgoci w łazience i kuchni aby zwiekszyć moc przy parze - albo dodatkowy przycisk. Teraz to co pisał Pawas - czystość powietrza
- zarządzanie światłem nie będzie - podejscie tradycyjne

----------


## grend

Pawas a te PV - to panele fotowoltaniczne ? Jak one się sprawują, jaka jest faktyczna sprawność do danych producenta, byś drugi raz zainwestował w takie cos

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Z ciekawości poszukałem tych czujników jakości powietrza. Tanie to i przy rekuperatorze na pewno wyląduje. Kolejna platforma testowa...

Myślałem też o czujnikach obecności, ale chyba zastosuję zwykłe fotokomórki w korytarzu i sterowanie nocne. Chodzi mi tylko o to, żeby:
- tylko gdy jest ciemno,
- tylko gdy nie świeci się inne światło, 
- tylko, gdy ktoś pojawi się na korytarzu,
- tylko do chwili włączenia światła głównego
załączyło się światło nocne przy podłodze. Chodzi o takie dyskretne lampki:



żeby nie budzić wszystkich, jak mi się zachce w nocy iść do WC, albo łazienki. Mam korytarz całkiem ciemny, bo w parterówce jest dużo zakamarków i nie chcę sobie po ciemku łba rozbić. Wykrywanie kantów małym palcem u nogi też średnio przyjemne...

Automatyczne gaszenie światła w pokojach też byłoby niezłe. Myślę, że mogę zrobić to na zwykłych fotokomórkach:

http://allegro.pl/listing/listing.ph...-isqm-2-o-0113
http://www.elecfreaks.com/wiki/index...dule:DYP-ME003

Wbiłeś mi gwoździa i będę teraz myślał. W sumie po załączeniu światła sterownik może sprawdzać co się dzieje na wyjściu z takiego czujnika i po 5-10 minutach bezczynności gasiłby światło. Nie wiem tylko, czy czułość jest wystarczająca i trzeba na przykład wstać, żeby to zauważył.

EDYCJA:

Mam jedną czujkę w domu (bardziej komercyjną, bo zwykłą ze sklepu) i na przykład mogę kręcić głową ile chcę w każdą stronę i nie zadziała. Dopiero przy przemieszczeniu o jakieś 30cm się załącza. To powinno być OK przy zwykłym użytkowaniu, bo trudno nawet oglądając film, czy czytając książkę pozostać w bezruchu przez 10 minut.

----------


## Przewas

> Pawas a te PV - to panele fotowoltaniczne ? Jak one się sprawują, jaka jest faktyczna sprawność do danych producenta, byś drugi raz zainwestował w takie cos


W naszych warunkach klimatycznych sprawują się świetnie. Dużo lepiej od typowych polikrystalicznych. Przy pełnym zachmurzeniu zawsze mam min te kilkaset W, co starcza na typowe użytkowanie. Panele to był element koncepcji całego domu , który miał mieć zerowy ślad węglowy, więc na pewno bym z nich nie zrezygnował. Czy się opłacają? hmm. W momencie kiedy je zakładałem mniej, dzisiaj czy wg nowych zasad prosumenta już bardziej.

----------


## Fan*ft

Świetne spostrzeżenia Panowie.
Przewas otworzył mi oczy na parę tematów.
Im dłużej myślę nad tematem tym bliżej jest mi do rozwiązań Przemka.
Skoncentrować się tylko nad potrzebnymi rzeczami:
- światła (LED ... więc zrobię płynne ściemnianie i rozjaśnianie)
- czujniki ruchu (pozwolą na dowolne "programowanie" świateł w zależności od ruchu ludzi w domu)
- kontrola temperatury, pogody i czystości powietrza (w domu i na zewnątrz) ... przydatne do sterowania ogrzewaniem/klimatyzacją
- sterowanie głosowe (mam pewien pomysł jak to zrobić łatwo i w miarę tanio) ... zdecydowanie najwygodniejsze sterowanie  :smile: 
- sterowanie roletami to sprawa oczywista
- zamek bez kluczy .. może na odcisk palca? Tak naprawdę to martwi mnie wykonanie solidnego (antywłamaniowego) elektronicznego zamka. Skanery odcisku przerabiałem wielokrotnie. Prościzna. Choć klawiatura z pinem też się przyda.
- instalacja alarmowa + monitoring (kamery)
- sterowanie całością ze smartfonów/tabletów/komputerów to raczej uzupełnienie całości a nie cel sam w sobie

Wymyśliłem jeszcze żeby do sterownika w każdym pokoju dodać transiver IR. Pozwoli to sterować różnymi urządzeniami (TV/Radia/inne) których inaczej nie dało by się podpiąć.
Poza tym wszystkie przełączniki ścienne będą podpięte logicznie. To znaczy, że będę mógł programowo zmieniać ich funkcje w trakcie użytkowania całego systemu.

No i jeszcze coś co chciałbym przemyśleć czyli sterowanie przepływem wody (elektrozawory).
Potrzebne np. do automatycznego podlewanie roślinek/ogrodu ale również można sobie wyobrazić taki schemat: wchodzę do domu, mówię "Proszę kąpiel za 20 minut, temperatura 34 stopnie" ... i idę napić się herbaty  :smile:  Boje się jedynie co w razie awarii ...

Kurcze fajny się temat zrobić.
Mam nadzieję Przemku nie masz pretensji o zaśmieceniu twojego wątku  :smile:

----------


## grend

> W naszych warunkach klimatycznych sprawują się świetnie. Dużo lepiej od typowych polikrystalicznych. Przy pełnym zachmurzeniu zawsze mam min te kilkaset W, co starcza na typowe użytkowanie. Panele to był element koncepcji całego domu , który miał mieć zerowy ślad węglowy, więc na pewno bym z nich nie zrezygnował. Czy się opłacają? hmm. W momencie kiedy je zakładałem mniej, dzisiaj czy wg nowych zasad prosumenta już bardziej.



 a wystawę masz południową ? Masz tak zaprojektowane panele że zużywasz cała wyprodukowana energie bezwzgledu na pore roku

----------


## Przewas

> Świetne spostrzeżenia Panowie.
> Przewas otworzył mi oczy na parę tematów.
> - zamek bez kluczy .. może na odcisk palca? Tak naprawdę to martwi mnie wykonanie solidnego (antywłamaniowego) elektronicznego zamka.


Ja poszedłem w gotowe rozwiązanie Assa Abloya. Wygląda to solidnie.  Niestety cena masakra. Z drugiej strony spokój żony, która wcześniej każdorazowo przed snem chodziła sprawdzać czy drzwi zamknięte - bezcenny. 
Mam klawiaturę z czytnikiem do pastylek zbliżeniowych i chciałem sobie je wprogramować, po czym doszedłem do wniosku że to bez sensu.Kluczy nie pamiętałem żeby nosić a pastylkę będę. Jest PIN i jest wygodnie. W centralce ustawiam tylko jak długi czas po zamknięciu mają drzwi zostać odryglowane (wkurzające było wyłażenie ze śmieciami, powrót i znowu PIN) Teraz mam 3 minuty i wystarczy. 

Z perspektywy, wziąłbym klamkę z podwójną blokadą , a nie tylko zewnętrzną. 





> No i jeszcze coś co chciałbym przemyśleć czyli sterowanie przepływem wody (elektrozawory).
> Potrzebne np. do automatycznego podlewanie roślinek/ogrodu


Ja elektrozawory dałem na zewnątrz na ogrodzie, dociągnałem tam tylko skrętkę i kabel do zasilania. 




> ale również można sobie wyobrazić taki schemat: wchodzę do domu, mówię "Proszę kąpiel za 20 minut, temperatura 34 stopnie" ... i idę napić się herbaty  Boje się jedynie co w razie awarii ...


hehe inteligentna wanna.też o tym myślałem, nawet miałem to koncepcyjnie rozpracowane. Robię dodatkowy wlot wody do wanny (coś a'la dysza do hydromasażu), podłączam przez mieszacz zimnej z gorącą z głowicą sterowaną elektrozaworem. Do tego pojemnościowy czujnik poziomu wody odcinający ustrojstwo pod wanną, poza tym w wannie masz przelew,no i dodatkowo i tak w każdym pomieszczeniu mam czujnik zalaniowy połączony z elektrozaworem głównym. Skończyło się tym, że mam tylko elektrycznie odcinany dopływ wody do wanny,z którego regularnie korzystam jak dzieciaki idą się kąpać albo jak młody po łazience szaleje (2,5 latek ,z wielką pasją do odkręcania wody)

----------


## Przewas

> a wystawę masz południową ? Masz tak zaprojektowane panele że zużywasz cała wyprodukowana energie bezwzgledu na pore roku


Tak.To było głowne kryterium poszukiwania domu do remontu  :wink: .Cały dach od południa mam zabudowany panelem. Cała energia idzie w wodę. Czy to CWU czy bufor. Latem będzie problem, bo będzie tego za dużo wiec chyba jakiś basen dzieciakom kupię. Na razie czekam na ustawę i bilansowanie. Wtedy zgłoszę.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> No i jeszcze coś co chciałbym przemyśleć czyli sterowanie przepływem wody (elektrozawory).
> Potrzebne np. do automatycznego podlewanie roślinek/ogrodu ale również można sobie wyobrazić taki schemat: wchodzę do domu, mówię "Proszę kąpiel za 20 minut, temperatura 34 stopnie" ... i idę napić się herbaty Boje się jedynie co w razie awarii ...


Nawet bez awarii to nie takie proste. Musiałbyś mieć osobno wylewkę do wanny i osobno jakiś panel sterujący wodoszczelny. Ten panel sterowałby zaworem mieszającym i elektrozaworem umieszczonym za nim, a sam już mógłby otrzymywać żądania z zewnątrz.
Ponadto kontrola ilości wody w wannie. Można na wylocie z wanny zrobić trójnik, korek zrobić jakoś od spodu, a w boczną odnogę wkręcić rurkę na zasadzie naczynia połączonego z wanną i do tej rurki wsadzić sondę (dwa druty na 3-5V, zwierane przez wodę). Można by też wywiercić zestawy otworków na różnych wysokościach i wsadzić tam elektrody uszczelniając jakimś silikonem, ale rozbryzgi mogłyby fałszować stan. Można też pokombinować z jakimiś termometrami przyklejonymi od zewnątrz wanny - jak woda podejdzie, to i temperatura wzrośnie i będzie można z tego jakiś sygnał logiczny zrobić.

Ogólnie idea ciekawa, ale dla mnie trochę mało przydatna, bo w wannie kąpałem się może z 5 razy w ciągu ostatnich 4 lat.




> Mam nadzieję Przemku nie masz pretensji o zaśmieceniu twojego wątku


To dom wariatów i takiż wątek. Nie krępuj się.

----------


## Fan*ft

> Ja poszedłem w gotowe rozwiązanie Assa Abloya
> Z perspektywy, wziąłbym klamkę z podwójną blokadą , a nie tylko zewnętrzną.


Szukałem cennika ale nie znalazłem niczego sensownego. Możesz podać jakieś linki?
Wszystkie rozwiązania które do tej pory oglądałem były ale straszliwie drogie (tysiące złotych) albo zbyt badziewne. Nie wspominając o jakichkolwiek certyfikatach które "łyknie" firma ubezpieczająca dom.

Co do wody to moja rodzinka uwielbia się kąpać. Wanna jest pełna nawet 2-3 razy w tygodniu.
Więc sterowanie napełnianiem wanny i mierzenie poziomu by się przydało.
Elektrozawory nie są takie drogie. Poziom wody można zmierzyć dwoma drucikami (jak zasugerował Przemek), temperaturę też łatwo.
Panel sterujący można zrobić najprościej z jakiegoś wodoszczelnego chińskiego smartphona (~50$).
Poza tym taki system będzie dodatkiem do wanny. Nie ma zastępować syfonu.
Postaram się coś wymyślić i zaprojektować  :smile:

----------


## Przewas

> Szukałem cennika ale nie znalazłem niczego sensownego. Możesz podać jakieś linki?
> Wszystkie rozwiązania które do tej pory oglądałem były ale straszliwie drogie (tysiące złotych) albo zbyt badziewne. Nie wspominając o jakichkolwiek certyfikatach które "łyknie" firma ubezpieczająca dom.
> 
> Co do wody to moja rodzinka uwielbia się kąpać. Wanna jest pełna nawet 2-3 razy w tygodniu.
> Więc sterowanie napełnianiem wanny i mierzenie poziomu by się przydało.
> Elektrozawory nie są takie drogie. Poziom wody można zmierzyć dwoma drucikami (jak zasugerował Przemek), temperaturę też łatwo.
> Panel sterujący można zrobić najprościej z jakiegoś wodoszczelnego chińskiego smartphona (~50$).
> Poza tym taki system będzie dodatkiem do wanny. Nie ma zastępować syfonu.
> Postaram się coś wymyślić i zaprojektować


Poszukam FK ale mój Abloy z tego co pamiętam, z przepustem elastycznym na kabel i osprzetem, to chyba lekko ponad 2 ty kosztował  :sad: 
Linków nie ma bo gość z Abloya dobierał mi to indywidualnie. Pomierzyłem drzwi, a on dobrał mi kompletny osprzęt. Zabawy miałem trochę z przewierceniem drzwi i przepuszczeniem kabla. Klamka ma całą gamę sygnałów wy/wej.

----------


## Fan*ft

Zamek za 2 tyś ... tanio to nie jest ale można się zastanowić. Zobaczymy.

Chciałem jeszcze ściągnąć z Chin kompletny system wiatrowo-solarny.
Za około 900$ dostajemy turbinę wiatrową 600W + panele 300W + inwerter + kontroler.
Jednak po drobnych obliczeniach wychodzi, że roczny zysk wychodzi na poziomie max 500 zł.
Zwróci się po 8 latach ... czyli nigdy  :sad: 

Wciąż zdecydowanie lepszą inwestycją jest porządne ocieplenie domu.

----------


## Przewas

> Chciałem jeszcze ściągnąć z Chin kompletny system wiatrowo-solarny.
> Za około 900$ dostajemy turbinę wiatrową 600W + panele 300W + inwerter + kontroler.
> Jednak po drobnych obliczeniach wychodzi, że roczny zysk wychodzi na poziomie max 500 zł.
> Zwróci się po 8 latach ... czyli nigdy


No nie tak do końca. Przy większych zestawach,można zejść w okolice 4tysPLN/1kWp co przy produkcji średniej 900kWh z 1kW i stawce 0,65 PLN daje Ci nieco poniżej 7 lat. Biorąc pod uwagę, ze przez te 7 lat prąd coraz droższy będzie, realnie czas zwrotu się skróci.





> Wciąż zdecydowanie lepszą inwestycją jest porządne ocieplenie domu.


No to chyba jest cośco zwraca się najszybciej  :wink:

----------


## Barth3z

Czytam to wasze wypowiedzi na temat systemu inteligentnego i jestem przerażony  :wink:  Ale Wy się chyba lubujecie w automatyce, że chce Wam się takie zabawki tworzyć.
Z powyższych funkcjonalności na pewno będę miał czytnik na PIN/kartę i elektrozamek w drzwiach. Będę to robił w oparciu o czytnik do centralki alarmowej Satela, (którą raczej każdy planuje) - http://www.satel.pl/pl/product/98/IN...-zblizeniowych
Co do pozostałych to ciężko mi znaleźć uzasadnienie. Np. sterowanie oświetleniem. Co oprócz ściemniania głównego oświetlenia w salonie jest Wam potrzebne ? Czy trzeba pod to budować system ? Wystarczy "pokrętło" zamiast włącznika światła.
Automatyczne włączenie oświetlenia korytarza też można zrobić w oparciu o jakąś fotokomórkę.
Automatyczne zraszanie ogrodu. To jest fajna rzecz, ale nie musi być zintegrowana z komputerem centralnym. Może pracować samodzielnie.
Rolety... Ja nie planuję, więc nie mam problemu  :wink:  Raczej będę miał żaluzje fasadowe, a te będę sterował sterownikiem ściennym.

Z tego co sprawdzałem, powyższe mogę zrealizować w oparciu o system fibaro w kwocie ok. 2tys. zł - ściemnianie głównego oświetlenia w salonie, sterowania zraszaniem ogrodu, sterowanie ogrzewaniem poprzez prognozę pogody. Co więcej potrzeba ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dużo ciekawostek dzisiaj zostało tu pokazanych. Może zrobię te czujki PIR w każdym pomieszczeniu to się do alarmu przydadzą, choć go wcześniej nie planowałem. Będzie też automatyczne gaszenie światła, ale najpierw porobię to co muszę i jak mi czasu zostanie przed tynkami, to wtedy kto wie.

Zaciekawił mnie jednak pomysł otwierania drzwi z czytnika linii papilarnych. To bardzo wygodne rozwiązanie, ale do tej pory myślałem że trzeba dać z 4-5 tyś za taką przyjemność. Znalazłem dobrze wyglądające czytniki za około 500zł, a dorobienie do tego rygla to już mniej skomplikowane zadanie. Może zatem się zdecyduję. 

Tymczasem życzę wszystkim dużo energii do pracy nad samorobnymi domami. Przyszła wiosna, więc do dzieła - na dłuższe opierdzielanie się nie ma błogosławieństwa. Oby Wam się jak najlepiej!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Czytam to wasze wypowiedzi na temat systemu inteligentnego i jestem przerażony  Ale Wy się chyba lubujecie w automatyce, że chce Wam się takie zabawki tworzyć. 
> (...)
> Z tego co sprawdzałem, powyższe mogę zrealizować w oparciu o system fibaro w kwocie ok. 2tys. zł - ściemnianie głównego oświetlenia w salonie, sterowania zraszaniem ogrodu, sterowanie ogrzewaniem poprzez prognozę pogody. Co więcej potrzeba ?


Tak jak z tymi Twoimi styropianami od środka i prętami bazaltowymi, albo z odjazdami czołgisty. Kiedyś nawet w grafomańskim napadzie popełniłem ten kawałek rymowanki:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6783606

Trzeba się z czegoś cieszyć, co nie?

----------


## Fan*ft

> Czytam to wasze wypowiedzi na temat systemu inteligentnego i jestem przerażony  Ale Wy się chyba lubujecie w automatyce, że chce Wam się takie zabawki tworzyć.
> [...]
> Z tego co sprawdzałem, powyższe mogę zrealizować w oparciu o system fibaro w kwocie ok. 2tys. zł - ściemnianie głównego oświetlenia w salonie, sterowania zraszaniem ogrodu, sterowanie ogrzewaniem poprzez prognozę pogody. Co więcej potrzeba ?


My to chyba po prostu kochamy robić  :wink: 
Niektórzy lubią piwo i mecz ... ja wolę pobawić się kabelkami ..

Sterowanie oświetleniem to najłatwiejsza i zarazem najfajniejsza funkcjonalność.
Wyobraź sobie, że wstajesz w nocy i idziesz do łazienki a po drodze światełka same się lekko rozświetlają.
Aktualnie mam mieszkanie i strasznie mnie denerwuje, że wieczorem muszę obejść pokoje i wyłączyć światła które radośnie zostawili żona i synek.
A w 200m domu ... no comments.

Tym bardziej, że taki sprzęt kosztuje grosze. Czujka PIR 4zł. Procesorek Arduino w każdym pomieszczeniu 10 zł. Listwa LED 10 zł.
Dać 2 tyś za parę czujników Fibaro ... hmm. Ja za 500 zł będę miał kilka razy większą funkcjonalność.

----------


## Przewas

> Czytam to wasze wypowiedzi na temat systemu inteligentnego i jestem przerażony  Ale Wy się chyba lubujecie w automatyce, że chce Wam się takie zabawki tworzyć.
> Np. sterowanie oświetleniem. Co oprócz ściemniania głównego oświetlenia w salonie jest Wam potrzebne ?


Mam spory dom. Dzieciaki ida spać, oczywiście cała góra się świeci.Jeden przycisk - gaśnie, ewentualnie automatyka ruchu.




> Czy trzeba pod to budować system ? Wystarczy "pokrętło" zamiast włącznika światła.
> Automatyczne włączenie oświetlenia korytarza też można zrobić w oparciu o jakąś fotokomórkę.


Co do zraszania - masz rację. U mnie jest to oddzielny "podsystem" ale mam możliwość ustawienia parametrów nawadniania z głownego komputera, po to choćby właśnie, żeby nie łazić i nie przeprogramowywać dziesiątki sterowników, od nawadniania, od sterowania ogrzewaniem, centralki alarmowej etc etc. Przy okazji mam od razu raport, że coś się stało i np nie podlało mi warzyw w folii  :wink: 




> Z tego co sprawdzałem, powyższe mogę zrealizować w oparciu o system fibaro w kwocie ok. 2tys. zł - ściemnianie głównego oświetlenia w salonie, sterowania zraszaniem ogrodu, sterowanie ogrzewaniem poprzez prognozę pogody. Co więcej potrzeba ?


Od tego się zaczyna  :wink:  Tu kolejny sterownik, kolejny i funkcjonalności rosną

----------


## Barth3z

> Tak jak z tymi Twoimi styropianami od środka i prętami bazaltowymi,


To czemuś służy - tańszy system co i niskie koszty ogrzewania. No i nie wymaga automatyki  :smile: 
A za pręty bazaltowe zapłaciłem 108zł netto za 18 mb. Ile bym zaoszczędził kupując pręty metalowe ?

PS. Popełniłem jedynie błąd z zakupem grafitu na podłogę. Taniej i efektywniej byłoby kupić biały EPS i dać 40cm ... Cóż człowiek uczy się na błędach.

----------


## Barth3z

> Niektórzy lubią piwo i mecz ... ja wolę pobawić się kabelkami ..


Ja właśnie idę na Gran Derbi. Piwko już dawkuję  :wink: 




> Sterowanie oświetleniem to najłatwiejsza i zarazem najfajniejsza funkcjonalność.
> Wyobraź sobie, że wstajesz w nocy i idziesz do łazienki a po drodze światełka same się lekko rozświetlają.


To rozumiem, ale do tego wyczarczy czyjnik, a nie system.




> Aktualnie mam mieszkanie i strasznie mnie denerwuje, że wieczorem muszę obejść pokoje i wyłączyć światła które radośnie zostawili żona i synek.
> A w 200m domu ... no comments.


OK, w takim przypadku rozumiem. Ja z tym nie mam problemu.




> Tym bardziej, że taki sprzęt kosztuje grosze. Czujka PIR 4zł. Procesorek Arduino w każdym pomieszczeniu 10 zł. Listwa LED 10 zł.
> Dać 2 tyś za parę czujników Fibaro ... hmm. Ja za 500 zł będę miał kilka razy większą funkcjonalność.


A liczysz swój czas ? Fakt, że w fibaro każdy element systemu jest cholernie drogi, ale możesz go dostawić w każdej chwili. Nie musisz pod to ciągnąć żadnych dodatkowych kabli. Centrala kosztuje 1000zł netto, i dla kilku elementów sterujących dla mnie ten system jest przystępny.

----------


## Fan*ft

> A liczysz swój czas ? Fakt, że w fibaro każdy element systemu jest cholernie drogi, ale możesz go dostawić w każdej chwili. Nie musisz pod to ciągnąć żadnych dodatkowych kabli. Centrala kosztuje 1000zł netto, i dla kilku elementów sterujących dla mnie ten system jest przystępny.


Kiedyś zrobiłem małą rozpiskę. Wyszło mi około 50-70 różnego rodzaju czujników-przełączników.
W fibaro (gdzie przeciętna cena to 170-250 zł) wyszło by ponad 12 tyś. zł.
Jak to zrobię sam ... za 2.5 tyś. zł. Ze sterowaniem głosowym 1.5 tyś więcej.

Czasu nie liczę ... bo traktuję to jako hobby  :smile: 
Ale nawet gdybym liczył to jest się o co bić. Różnica 10 tyś.

Aha kabli nie będzie bo czujniki komunikować się będą bezprzewodowo. Jak w fibaro.

Jak mi dobrze wyjdzie to pomyślę czy nie zrobić z tego biznesu.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Przecież to inteligntny dom, sam ma włączyć i wyłączyć kiedy trzeba.


Z tych wszystkich powyższych wypowiedzi uważam to zdanie za najwazniejsze, o czym większosć ludzi zapomina, a o sprzedawcach i producentach automatyki budynkowej  nie wspomnę.
Wszystko ma się samo robić, po co włączniki na ścianach?, po co jakakolwiek ingerencja w już działający system. Ewentualnie drobne zmiany nastawień. Ja będę szedł ku temu. Niestety nie będe tam mieszkał sam i musze zrobić jakieś włączniki itp. Czujki ruchu które Przemek podałes są spoko, testowałem je ostatnio i dają radę, są bardzo czułe i mają regulacje. Niestety do alarmu się nie nadadzą bo pracują na innych napięciach niż satel by chciał - chyba że będziesz podnosił napięcie, ale pewnie nie  :wink: 
Wszystko sprowadza się do tego, że najpierw trzeba umożliwić sterowanie tym czym się chce (czyli kilometry kabli), potem znaleźć odpowiedni sprzęt który to ogarnie, bo nie każde arduino obsłuży setki zapytań jednoczesnie i coś dodatkowo wykona. Na koniec jest soft i moim zdaniem jest najważniejszy. Gotowe rozwiązania są mocno ograniczone, a jeżeli robimy to sami to ogranicza nas tylko wyobraźnia. Ja to robię po pierwsze: bo lubię, po drugie: będzie wygodniej i po trzecie: to zajebisty bajer którego każdy będzie zazdrościć  :cool:  Kilka wybranych rzeczy które chcę u siebie zrealizować:
- poruszony wcześniej temat klawiatury przed wejściem + elektrozaczep. Po wpisaniu PINu elektrozaczep się zwalnia i rozbraja się alarm. Co i tak będzie pominięte/zrobione jeżeli system wykryje że podjechałem swoim samochodem, przez co wczesniej otworzył mi bramę wjazdową i drzwi do garażu a gdy bedzie ciemno to i podświetli drogę do domu - gdzie drzwi będą już otwarte.
- sterowanie oświetleniem, niezbędne do tego czujniki ruchu + odpowiedni soft który będzie sprawdzał/śledził domowników. To dom dla nas więc wiemy jak się zachowujemy co nam pozwala zaprogramować odpowiednie działania. Tak jak chce Przemek, w nocy gdy ktoś wstanie to po co zapalać główne oświetlenie, niech nam się podświetli ścieżka do wc. 
- sterowanie roletami, wszystko góra/dół wraz z alarmem + symulacja obecności + wiatr + czujniki nasłonecznienia/ewentualnie temperatury w podłodze.
- sterowanie głosem - można sterować doSŁOWNIE wszystkim. Kwestia wywołania funkcji nasłuchu po wypowiedzenia konkretnego słowa, np: _ALFREDZIE_ [komenda wywołania nasłuchu] _KUCHNIA_ [lokalizacja] _ROLETA_ [roleta w lokalizacji] _GÓRA_ [kierunek ruchu, czyli tutaj odpowiedni przekaźnik] - im mniej słów i prostsze tym mamy większą pewność że komenda dobrze się rozpozna. Ta komenda wywołania nasłuchu jest ważna, żeby ktoś przypadkiem w rozmowie np.: nie otworzył bramy wjazdowje  :wink:  Można też zrobić to na zasadzie odczytywania bieżącego stanu wyjścia. Czyli np jeżeli mamy włączone światło w kuchni a chcemy je zgasić to nie musimy mówić ALFREDZIE KUCHNIA ŚWIATŁO ZGAŚ tylko wystarczy ALFREDZIE KUCHNIA ŚWIATŁO, już mamy szybciej i prościej.

Ja to robię dla zabawy bo marze o tym odkąd pamiętam. Poznałem gotowe systemy od podszewki na drugim stopniu studiów i wiem że żaden nie spełni moich wymagań więc muszę rzeźbić sam. Na chwilę obecną wszystko będzie na sterownikach PLC bo programuje się je łatwo i przejryzście i są mega wydajne, niestety cena zabija. Jest opcja na tańsze rozwiązanie - co pójdzie na pierwszy ogień. Jak nie wyjdzie to wrócę do PLC.
Dobra, nie będę już więcej mieszał w wariackim dzienniku. Zapraszam do mojego, za jakiś czas wejdzie temat kabelków  :wink: 

BTW: *Przewas* konkretnie wygląda ten Twój krzemowy dach, marzy mi się taki...

----------


## Przewas

No i po meczu i piwku, to można na forum wpaść. Kurde. w sumie już mi się nie chciało chcieć ale przypomniały mi się moje stare wymarzone funkcjonalności i chyba zabiorę się za to sterowanie głosem. To przecież tylko kawałek softu, a wygoda....
Generalnie wydaje mi się , że te wszystkie systemy iB będą ewoluować w takim kierunku. Tablety, czy inne monitory na ścianach, choć wyglądają szpanersko, to jednak trzeba do nich podejść, uruchomić aplikację,wybrać zakładkę.....Dla włączenia światła czy opuszczenia rolety, nie będzie się chciało tyłka z kanapy ruszyć.




> BTW: *Przewas* konkretnie wygląda ten Twój krzemowy dach, marzy mi się taki...


Dzięki, choć jak zaczynałem remont i wywaliłem z budynku trzy kominy i kazałem gazowni przyłącze gazu zabierać, to się sąsiedzi w czoło stukali. Teraz powoli podpytują co jak i dlaczego

----------


## Fan*ft

sebcioc55 napisał istotną rzecz. Bardzo ważny o ile nie najważniejszy jest software.
Napisanie dobrego softu to duża sztuka. Wiem bo robię to od 25 lat.

Co jeśli podepniemy czujkę PIR do np. żarówki a po pewnym czasie okaże się załącza się ona za późno lub za wcześnie.
Trzeba będzie ryć ścianę, przenosić czujnik, zmieniać kable itd.
Jeśli jednak w tym samym korytarzu postawimy kilka czujników (groszowa sprawa) i będziemy je mogli przypisywać w dowolny sposób do określonych urządzeń/świateł/przełączników ... pozwoli nam to na idealne ustawienie systemu.

----------


## Przewas

> sebcioc55 napisał istotną rzecz. Bardzo ważny o ile nie najważniejszy jest software.
> Napisanie dobrego softu to duża sztuka. Wiem bo robię to od 25 lat.
> 
> Co jeśli podepniemy czujkę PIR do np. żarówki a po pewnym czasie okaże się załącza się ona za późno lub za wcześnie.
> Trzeba będzie ryć ścianę, przenosić czujnik, zmieniać kable itd.
> Jeśli jednak w tym samym korytarzu postawimy kilka czujników (groszowa sprawa) i będziemy je mogli przypisywać w dowolny sposób do określonych urządzeń/świateł/przełączników ... pozwoli nam to na idealne ustawienie systemu.


Nie zgadzam się. Oprogramowanie nie przeskoczy ograniczeń sprzętowych. Co z tego, że jak piszesz, dasz kilka czujek, jak ich cechą będzie to, że wysyłają sygnał dopiero po 5 wykryciach ruchu (ot takie zabezpieczenie na fałszywe alarmy) Oprogramowaniem nic wtedy nie zdziałasz.
xcomfort, do którego pisałem soft, ma np przykrą przypadłość, że urządzenia robią sobie routing komend, tak żeby komenda dotarła do np żarówki ale już zwrotny meldunek statusu nie jest routowany i komputer nie wie czy światło się zaświeciło. Mało tego. Jeżeli włączę światło włacznikiem, komp nie dostanie informacji o tym i będzie "myślał" że jest wyłączone. 
Ograniczenia sprzętowe są ważne,ba myślę, że nawet najważniejsze. A soft? lepszy czy gorszy,na pewno da radę zwłaszcza, że filozofii wielkiej tu nie ma.
Tez programuję od 25 lat  :wink:

----------


## Barth3z

Sterowanie głosem w fibaro jest w standardzie:
http://www.fibaro.com/pl/lili-wracam-do-domu

Czytając Wasze wypowiedzi i zgłębiając możliwości fibaro coraz bardziej się do niego przekonuję. Centralka kosztuje ok. 900zł netto katalogowo, a ma wszystko to co chcecie pisać sami. 
Przekaźniki, np. ten do rolet, czy żaluzji zewnętrznych - http://sklepfibaro.pl/pl/p/Relay-Switch-2x1%2C5kW/79, fakt, kosztuje 243zł netto, ale zobaczcie jego możliwości: _"umożliwia dokładne pozycjonowanie rolet oraz precyzyjne sterowanie lamelkami żaluzji"_ To jest coś pożytecznego.Wystarczy mi jeden taki element. Drugi to ściemniacz do głównego oświetlenia salonu. Leżąc przed TV będę mógł ze smartfonu przyciemnić lub rozjaśnić bez wstawania z sofy. W pozostałych pokojach jakoś nie widzę sensu stosowania takiego sterowania. Kolejny przekaźnik do sterowania ogrzewania (bardzo podoba mi się możliwość sterowania w oparciu o prognozę pogody). Dodatkowo liczy mi zużycie energii (nie muszę stosować podliczników). Następny do podlewania ogrodu. 
Fajny jest też Motion Sensor, który_ "poza detekcją ruchu, przekazuje również informacje o aktualnej temperaturze w pomieszczeniu, natężeniu oświetlenia a za sprawą wbudowanego akcelerometru o zmianie swojego położenia może również służyć jako czujnik alarmowy."_ Ten czujnik i roler shutter zarządzać mi będą ilością światła w salonie i nie dopuszczą do przegrzania pomieszczenia odpowiednio ustawiając lamele na odpowiedni kąt.
Niech sumarycznie tych elementów będzie nawet i z 10 szt. co da kwotę 2430zł + 900zł netto. Za 3,5k mam wszystko to potrzebne. Bezprzewodowo.

Podoba mi się pomysł Przemka odnośnie sterowania klimatyzatorem (np. Samsung Classic+ z Wifi). Tutaj chyba nie potrzeba żadnego przekaźnika, tylko API obsłużyć.

Jeszcze jedna ciekawa funkcjonalność fibaro to lokalizacja członków rodziny. Można wiedzieć, gdzie w danej chwili znajduje się córka (Przemek, to dla ciebie i dla mnie - mam dwie córki  :wink:  ) i pod to budować scenariusze.

----------


## Fan*ft

Ok. Źle się wyraziłem.
Soft można napisać łatwo, ale dobry soft to taki którego użyje każdy, bez przygotowań, bez nauki, intuicyjnie. A to już sztuka  :smile: 

Oczywiście hardware musi pozwalać na wiele.
Właśnie myślę nad sposobami komunikacji radiowej. Jak unikać kolizji w eterze. Może odpytywać każdy z czujników? Ale przy np. 100 sztukach może to produkować spore lagi czasowe. Temat rzeka.

W fibaro sterowanie głosem jest przez smartfona (pod Androidem jest API do rozpoznawania głosu).
Żadna filozofia. To można dorobić do każdego systemu.
Jeśli mam brać w rękę coś do sterowania to równie dobrze może to być pilot z przyciskami.

Fibaro to dla mnie jest diabelnie drogie.
Jak zrobić, na pojedynczych czujnikach ruchu, detekcje osób w pomieszczeniach lub dynamiczne zapalanie świateł gdy idziemy wieczorkiem korytarzem? Do tego trzeba po kilka czujników w każdym pomieszczeniu. Tysiąc za jedno pomieszczenie. Nie wspominając o włącznikach świateł. 3 różne punkty świetlne i kolejny tysiąc leci. Sorry nie  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie spałem bo myślałem, a jak nic nie wymyśliłem, to pomyślałem "niepotrzebnie tyle myślałem skoro niczego nie wymyśliłem, bo gdybym nie myślał, to bym wymyślił tyle samo i się jeszcze wyspał".

Zrobię sterownik do światła, bo to tani bajer. Będą światła na przekaźnikach bistabilnych jak miało być na początku. Bez ściemniania.
Dorobię czujki ruchu, syrenę i klawiaturę to wyjdzie z tego automatyczne gaszenie i alarm jednocześnie. 
Może zrobię sobie kiedyś zamek na skaner linii papilarnych, to zintegruję ze sterownikiem i się będzie coś działo kiedy do domu przyjdę. 
Połączę to z roletami, kablami i rekuperatorem, to będę mógł sterować warunkami cieplno-wilgotnościowymi.
Jak dorobię garaż, to zrobię tam drugi sterownik do bramy, bramki, oświetlenia ogrodu, podlewania i pobudzania tego głównego sterownika w domu.

Całość ma ograniczoną funkcjonalność w stosunku do systemów komercyjnych, ale ma potrzebne mi funkcje i zapłacę za to z 1500-2000zł nie licząc czytnika odcisków i rygla elektrycznego. W tych pieniądzach można zrobić nawet większą funkcjonalność, bo na wyjściach PWM poszłoby ściemnianie, albo takie zajebiste efekty, jak zapalenie światła na minimalnej mocy w miejscu przebywania ludzi, a dopiero po naciśnięciu przycisku odpalenie na full. Ja jednak zdecydowałem się na sterownik jako uzupełnienie, a nie zastąpienie normalnej instalacji. Taki bajer, który nie kosztuje zbyt wiele, a może się do czegoś przydać i nie będę musiał się stresować jeśli się zepsuje.

Czas pokaże co z tego będzie. Mam plan być zadowolony.

----------


## Barth3z

900zł za gotowca w postaci rozbudowanego softu, dostępnego na różnych platformach, wizualnie bardzo przystępnego, że nawet dziecku można dać dostęp wraz z platformą sprzętową to chyba nie jest dużo?

Czujniki, przekaźniki rzeczywiście są drogie (między czasie znalazłem w cenie 178zł netto/szt.), ale z tego co czytam nie trzeba kupować ich oryginalnych produktów. Fibaro to z-wave i potrafi obsłużyć obce urządzenia. Może coś na aliiexpress się znajdzie.
Trzeba jednak pamiętać, że jest to system bezprzewodowy i z definicji nie jest tak tani jak wersje kabelkowe. Coś za coś.

Co do sterowania oświetleniem w korytarzu to nie potrzebny jest do tego fibaro, ani kilka czujników i arduino. Wystarczy jeden czujnik ruchu, i przekaźnik z timerem.

Ja rozumiem, że lubujecie się w takiej automatyce, ale czy nie polecilibyście Fibaro osobie, które nie ma czasu, wiedzy, chęci na samodzielną budowę takiego systemu ? Podobają mi się niektóre z Waszych rozwiązań, ale nie opłaca mi się budować tego od podstaw, tym bardziej, że nie robię tego na co dzień. Bądźcie wyrozumiali  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

_Każdy ma jakiegoś bzika, każdy jakieś hobby ma,
a ja palę heretyków - dziennie tysiąc, albo dwa._

Fibaro OK, ale wydaje mi się, że jak ktoś już wchodzi w komercyjny IB, to te kilka modułów za 2 tyś to taka namiastka systemu, którą potem będziesz chciał rozbudować. Wtedy okaże się, że koszty będą znacznie, znacznie większe. W EIB/KNX normalne puszki są po 50zł, więc wydaje się raczej, że to jest takie zajebiste, bo jest takie drogie, a nie odwrotnie. Coś jak FERRARI czy jakieś PRADA, albo inne diabelnie drogie rzeczy.

Jak ktoś chce mieć system w normalnych pieniądzach, to musi go zrobić samemu.

----------


## Barth3z

No to może pogadajmy jeszcze o tych funkcjach, które można zautomatyzować. System każdy dobierze wg własnych możliwości.

Jedną z ciekawszych rozwiązań jest *sterowanie ogrzewaniem podłogowym i klimatyzatorem w połączeniu ze sterowaniem żaluzjami/roletami*. W przypadku dużego nasłonecznienia system może podjąć decyzję o przysłonięciu okien, aby nie przegrzać chałupy. Przydatne w domach energooszczędnych w okresach przejściowych.

*Sterowanie zraszaczami* z uwzględnieniem prognozy opadów deszczu.

Pisaliście o *automatyczne gaszenie światła w kibelku czy w łazience*. Tutaj nie wiem czy jest sens. Jaki dla WC ustawić czas, tak aby nie zgasło, gdy zasiedzimy się na tronie, 5min. ? Z drugiej strony jak ma oświetlenie pracować jeszcze przez 5 min. po wyjściu z kibelka to chyba nie ma sensu.

*Zmniejszenie wydajności rekuperatora na min.* po wyjściu z domu i zazbrojeniu alarmu ?

Pisaliście też coś o *czujniku jakości powietrza*, ale to chyba tyczyło się wnętrza domu, bo co mi da pomiar poziomu zanieczyszczenia powietrza na zewn. ?

*Załączanie oświetlenia zewnętrznego*. To bym raczej zrobił na czujce zmierzchowo-ruchowej.

Coś jeszcze ?

----------


## sebcioc55

Żeby móc zrobić dobry soft trzeba go mieć na czym zrobic. Ja się tym nie zajmuję na co dzien, a nawet nigdy czegoś takiego nie robiłem sam. Po prostu to lubię, czuje  moc i mam chęci. Jak ktoś ma "chore" wymagania (np ja  :wink: ) to żaden KNX, Fibaro, LCN ani inne gotowe systemy mu tego nie zrealizują. Tam są gotowe funkcje które już ktoś wymyslił i są dosyć ograniczone. *Barth3z* jeżeli chcesz mieć coś gotowego i bezprzewodowego to weź fibaro, chociaż mam znajomych którzy mają na tym cały dom i na poczatku wszystko było ok, ale potem coś dołożyli i już mają zamułę, czasami apka na iOS im niedomaga (nie może się połączyć z centrala i trzeba centrale restartować). Ogólnie nie zrobili by tego drugi raz, a są typowymi użytkownikami - nie mają o tym pojęcia, chcą tylko kliknąć i mieć. Ale kilka modułów myślę że ok jak nie masz czasu i chęci na zabawę.
Przykładowo wcześniej poruszane zapalanie światła w korytarzu w nocy gdy chcemy do WC.
Jeżeli jest noc (albo czujka zmierzchu, albo po czasie zsynchronizowanym z pogodówką) i wykryjesz ruch w pokoju ciągle przez 5 sekund zapal lekko światło (no bo trzeba trafić do drzwi) i po czasie 3 sekund gdy wykryjesz ruch w korytarzu zapal oświetlenie przy podłodze w korytarzu (można zapalać ścieżkę tylko do WC - bajer, ale kosztowny), gdy wykryjesz ruch w łazience zapal lekkie światło no i jeszcze włącz pompkę od CWU. tyle warunków nie zapodasz na raz w żadnym systemie, no a to "lekki" przykład, bo można jeszcze pójść do kuchni się napić. W tym czasie trzeba też wyłączyć alarm na czas sikania  :wink:  Do tego też trzeba logiki. Wszystkie parametry musza być sprawdzane w tym samym czasie. 
Mi zależy żeby samo się wszystko robiło, dlatego dobra logika to podstawa i sprzęt który nie będzie się przy tym dławił. Ja uważam że dużo kabli (większosć w gwiazdę) + przekaźniki w rozdzielni + coś co nimi steruje to będzie najtańsze, najmniej awaryjne, modułowe i łatwe do rozbudowy. Do radia nie mam zaufania, za dużo rzeczy może je zakłócać, wolę kable. No i trzeba to jakoś zasilać albo wymieniać baterie więc to kłopot. Można użyć technologii Enocean co dla mnie jest jak ze star treka, ale kosztuje 100$ za podwójny przycisk.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja mam podejście projektanta przyrządów do obróbki metalu. Ma być łatwe do zrobienia i trudne do zepsucia, a że przy tym jest mało finezyjne, to już dla mnie mniej ważne. Jedni stosują mikroprocesory, a ja mikrokontrolery. Nie będzie ładnych interfejsów, tylko działanie w czasie rzeczywistym. Ostatecznie można stronę sterownika i w telewizorze odpalić i światło zgasić  :big grin:

----------


## karolek75

> Dodatkowo liczy mi zużycie energii (nie muszę stosować podliczników).


Liczy, ale tylko modul-zlodziejka wkladana jak wtyczka w gniazdko. Ale maja zrobic rowniez relay switch dopuszkowe z mierzeniem poboru mocy. Kiedy - ???

----------


## Barth3z

> Liczy, ale tylko modul-zlodziejka wkladana jak wtyczka w gniazdko. Ale maja zrobic rowniez relay switch dopuszkowe z mierzeniem poboru mocy. Kiedy - ???


Racja. 
Póki co Roller Shutter 2 mierzy, ale po co mi pomiar prądu przez żaluzje/rolety  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie widzę potrzeby instalowania podliczników na cokolwiek innego niż bojler, kable, czy klimatyzator. Ewentualnie jeszcze panele PV, czy garaż lub warsztat.

----------


## Barth3z

> Przykładowo wcześniej poruszane zapalanie światła w korytarzu w nocy gdy chcemy do WC.
> Jeżeli jest noc (albo czujka zmierzchu, albo po czasie zsynchronizowanym z pogodówką) i wykryjesz ruch w pokoju ciągle przez 5 sekund zapal lekko światło (no bo trzeba trafić do drzwi) i po czasie 3 sekund gdy wykryjesz ruch w korytarzu zapal oświetlenie przy podłodze w korytarzu (można zapalać ścieżkę tylko do WC - bajer, ale kosztowny), gdy wykryjesz ruch w łazience zapal lekkie światło no i jeszcze włącz pompkę od CWU. tyle warunków nie zapodasz na raz w żadnym systemie, no a to "lekki" przykład, bo można jeszcze pójść do kuchni się napić. W tym czasie trzeba też wyłączyć alarm na czas sikania  Do tego też trzeba logiki. Wszystkie parametry musza być sprawdzane w tym samym czasie.


Włączanie świała w pokoju raczej nie robiłbym na czujce ruchu, bo każdy ruch w łóżku zapalałby światło. Wystarczy włączyć sobie lampkę przy stoliku nocnym. Co to korytarza to nie potrzebny mi "system". Mam parterówkę z prostym korytarzem, więc u mnie czujka zmierzchowo-ruchowa załatwia problem nocnego oświetlenia. Co do alarmu, to tak samo - ze względu na dom parterowy nie będę zazbrajał stref z czujkami ruchu tylko strefę z kontraktonami (drzwi okna). Pompa do CWU - nie planuję recyrkulacji, a jeśli nawet to można to spiąć z czujką ruchu systemu alarmowego.




> Mi zależy żeby samo się wszystko robiło, dlatego dobra logika to podstawa i sprzęt który nie będzie się przy tym dławił. Ja uważam że dużo kabli (większosć w gwiazdę) + przekaźniki w rozdzielni + coś co nimi steruje to będzie najtańsze, najmniej awaryjne, modułowe i łatwe do rozbudowy. Do radia nie mam zaufania, za dużo rzeczy może je zakłócać, wolę kable.


Jak widzisz na powyższym przykładzie można całkiem dobrze poradzić sobie bez systemu. Wystarczą proste rozwiązania.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja robię proste. Płytka PCB z 24 kanałami wejść i druga z 24 kanałami wyjść. Obie będą komunikować się po I2C z Arduino, więc zostanie w nim mnóstwo wolnych pinów. Do nich podłączę wejścia z czujek PIR, więc będzie z tego alarm i zgaśnik światła, a w przyszłości może coś więcej.

Z racji tego, że kanałów jest 24, a obwodów świetlnych będzie 18, mam jeszcze 6 wolnych kanałów na podpięcie czegoś. Korytarz podzielę chyba na strefę dzienną i nocną (pokojową) i zrobię oświetlenie nocne strefowe. Do tego jeszcze strefa w wiatrołapie, WC, kuchni i salonie i tym sposobem wyjdzie całkiem ciekawy system.

Z tematów pobocznych to dzwoniłem do tynkarzy i niestety przyjdą dopiero w maju. Gość coś mówił mi wcześniej, że blok będą tynkować i tak jest. Mam więc sporo czasu i chyba zrobię sobie wodę przed tynkami. Pytanie tylko czy na plastikach, a jeśli to na jakich i czy zgrzewarka do plastików 2600W za około 130zł (z nożycami!), ze znanego portalu aukcyjnego da radę obskoczyć 1 budowę. Jeśli tak, to w to chyba wejdę. Co może być trudnego w rurkach?

----------


## Przewas

> Do radia nie mam zaufania, za dużo rzeczy może je zakłócać, wolę kable. No i trzeba to jakoś zasilać albo wymieniać baterie więc to kłopot.


No proszę Cię. Mity jakieś. Nie zdarzyło mi się przez łącznie 8 lat używania bezprzewodowego systemu, aby cokolwiek zakłócało pracę radia. Światło działa, temperatury się rejestrują, ogrzewania grzeje. W domu mam masę urządzeń , 4 AP, wzmacniacz GSM. To jest wydzielona częstotliwość dla automatyki budynkowej.
Baterie? Hmmm we włączniku w salonie, który najczęściej jest używany, wymieniłem dopiero po 5 latach, z 3 miesiące wcześniej miałem powiadomienie, że bateria siada. Dobrze zaprojektowany włącznik pobiera prąd tylko jak go naciśniesz.Reszta to pomijalne uA.

----------


## Przewas

> czy zgrzewarka do plastików 2600W za około 130zł (z nożycami!), ze znanego portalu aukcyjnego da radę obskoczyć 1 budowę. Jeśli tak, to w to chyba wejdę. Co może być trudnego w rurkach?


Ja robiłem u siebie pierwszy raz w życiu. Żadna filozofia. Miałem obawy, jak będzie z trwałością i czy nie będę musiał fachowca wzywać, żeby poprawił ale ponad rok nic nie cieknie. Zgrzewałem najtańszą z castoramy. Coś koło 100 PLN własnie. Nożyce tylko rozwaliłem, rączka jakaś krucha albo za dużo pary w łapie i się złamała

----------


## Fan*ft

Barth3z ... radio ... Przewas ładnie podsumował. Mity.
Włączenie pojedynczą czujką światła jest dobre tylko w specyficznych przypadkach.
Po to chcę rozmieścić wiele czujek ruchu aby móc wykryć że ktoś wchodzi/wychodzi/przechodzi.

Każdy taki system kroi pod siebie.
Wielu moich znajomych gdy wspominam co chce zrobić puka się w czoło i mówi "po co ci to chłopie wstaw se normalne żarówki".
Jednocześnie wydają po 120zm za m2 płytek do łazienki .... hmm

Każdy robi co lubi  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Coś mi się wydaję, że rodzimy system IB w dobrej cenie znalazłby nabywcę. Może załóżmy jakąś spółkę *SAJKO* i będziemy robić za japońskich inwestorów  :big grin:  Seba, Fan*ft i ja będziemy geekami, Przewas porobi za eksperta, a aiki i Bart3z nie pozwolą wypuścić bezsensownego sytemu na rynek. 

A potem tylko dolary  :cool:

----------


## Fan*ft

No ja już wspominałem że jak mi to wyjdzie .... pomyślę o wykorzystaniu komercyjnym  :smile: 

Po rozmyślaniach stwierdzam, że trzeba by zrobić przesyłani danych dwoma sposobami:
- radiowo (użyję tego: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pcs-...969949629.html)
- przewodowo ... tylko jaki protokół/nośnik wybrać.

1-wire odpada (niewielka odległość, tylko 64 urządzenia). Może po prostu RS23?.

----------


## aiki

Ja nie mam pojęcia o czym piszecie ale badziewia bym nie wypuścił.
Jako laik w temacie byłbym dobrym testerem  :smile:

----------


## Przewas

> No ja już wspominałem że jak mi to wyjdzie .... pomyślę o wykorzystaniu komercyjnym 
> 
> Po rozmyślaniach stwierdzam, że trzeba by zrobić przesyłani danych dwoma sposobami:
> - radiowo (użyję tego: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pcs-...969949629.html)
> - przewodowo ... tylko jaki protokół/nośnik wybrać.
> 
> 1-wire odpada (niewielka odległość, tylko 64 urządzenia). Może po prostu RS23?.


Pomyśl o CAN. RS prosty ale każde urządzenie master musi odpytać, przy większej ilości urządzeń będzie mulił.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Ja nie mam pojęcia o czym piszecie ale badziewia bym nie wypuścił.
> Jako laik w temacie byłbym dobrym testerem


Byś się odlaiczył i pewnie nawet przekonał.


Odnośnie protokołów, to u mnie będzie 1-wire, tylko nie wiem jaki przewód dać. Gdzieś wyczytałem, że najlepsze efekty (do 300m) można uzyskać w układzie liniowym na 4-ro żyłowym kablu telefonicznym, o skręconych żyłach. Odpada zasilanie pasożytnicze, a rezystor podciągający trzeba dać 1kilo. Wtedy dwa kable są do zasilania magistrali, a dwa do transmisji danych?
_
- topologia linearna: linia interfejsu 1-Wire to skręcona para przewodów, zaczynająca się od układu master i prowadzone od niego do układu slave a następnie od układu slave do układu slave; połączenie kończy się na ostatnim w szeregu układzie slave,_

Trochę gorsza jest:

_- topologia pnia: linia interfejsu prowadzona przy pomocy pojedynczego przewodu głównego od układu master do najdalej położonego układu slave; poszczególne układy slave dołączane są w formie „gałęzi” o długości przekraczającej 3 m do „pnia” głównego,_

Nie zalecane są topologie gwiazdowe i zrobić chce liniowo, tylko nie wiem dokładnie o co chodzi z tymi dwoma kablami. Czy ktoś może mi to jakoś uzmysłowić? Prawdopodobnie skończę na dniach obwody prądowe i przejdę do sygnałowych, a nie wiem jakich użyć. Ponoć skrętka ma zbyt dużą pojemność i wprowadza zakłócenia.

----------


## Przewas

> Byś się odlaiczył i pewnie nawet przekonał.
> 
> 
> Odnośnie protokołów, to u mnie będzie 1-wire, tylko nie wiem jaki przewód dać. Gdzieś wyczytałem, że najlepsze efekty (do 300m) można uzyskać w układzie liniowym na 4-ro żyłowym kablu telefonicznym, o skręconych żyłach. Odpada zasilanie pasożytnicze, a rezystor podciągający trzeba dać 1kilo. Wtedy dwa kable są do zasilania magistrali, a dwa do transmisji danych?


Jeden do transmisji . 1 Wire to dwie albo trzy żyły. Data, GND , V+ (opcjonalnie)

Ja mam wszystko podłączone na YTDY 6x0,5 - zwykły alarmowy. Został mi po instalacji alarmu, to go rozprowadziłem w miejsce gdzie używam 1Wire.
Mierzę bufor - 6 pkt, instalację CWU  - 4 pkt, reku, 6 pkt,  temp zew. Łącznie pewnie z 20 czujników.Instalacja jest hmmm zrobiona jak mi pasowało. Trochę w t.liniowej, trochę w t.pnia  działa, błędów nie zaobserwowałem, czujniki odpytuję co 30 sek.

W dwóch miejscach mam skrętkę,bo miałem akurat dociągniętą i nie chciało mi się nowego kabla wciągać. Myślę, że na małych odległościach, nie powinieneś mieć większego problemu. Co chcesz na 1Wire podłączać. Tylko pomiar temp czy coś wiecej?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pomiar temperatury na pewno. W każdym pomieszczeniu 1 lub dwa czujniki, temp. zewnętrzna, woda w bojlerze i kilka pod domem. Chciałbym zobaczyć co tam się dzieje, skoro będzie już to łatwo wykonalne. W sumie około 30-35 czujników na głównym kontrolerze. Co tam można jeszcze podłączyć? Te klucze z pastylkami dla mnie sensu nie mają. Innych spraw nie przewiduję po 1-wire, tylko bezpośrednio z pinów i na piny kontrolera.

Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad zamontowaniem kabli grzejnych do rozmrażania ścieżki od bramki do domu i schodów, a jak się to sprawdzi, to sterownik garażowy będzie rozmrażał podjazd. Zastanawiam się tylko jakich czujników użyć. Sam pomiar temperatury to mało, bo skąd sterownik wie, że leży śnieg, albo jest oblodzenie? Są dostępne różne czujniki opadów, ale nie jestem pewien jaki ma być. No i jak tym sterować? Przy temperaturze ujemnej i wykryciu opadów włączać kable na ileś czasu? Mierzyć wilgotność? 

Tak myślę teraz o tych czujnikach żeby potem było do czego je podłączyć. Chcę zrobić nadmiarowe okablowanie po prostu.

----------


## Przewas

> Sam pomiar temperatury to mało, bo skąd sterownik wie, że leży śnieg, albo jest oblodzenie? Są dostępne różne czujniki opadów, ale nie jestem pewien jaki ma być.


To może optyczny? Dac kilka i jak ich nic nie zasłania to znaczy że śnieg/lód nie ma.Kilka po to, że jak na jeden liśc padnie tonie bedzie grzało.To+ pomiar temp i odmrażasz. Co do kabli, to ja myślałem wiele wieczorów, rysowałem, projektowałem, a życie,pokazało swoje. Najważniejsze, że miałem jak  wprowadzić nowy (piloty na sufitach kartonowych), przejścia do miejsc typu "serwerownia" z różnych miejsc w domu. W zasadzie na razie wystarczyło. Mam ten luksus, że mam stropy na belkach drewnianych i na tym powieszone gips, przy normalnych stropach trzeba przewidzieć kilka głównych kanałów przelotowych "na wszelki wypadek" albo w ostateczności, to czego się zapomni protezować radiówką

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tak się składa, że rozdzielnię i "serwerownię" wymyśliłem sobie w spiżarce, która niestety jest na boku.



Już za późno na zmiany, ale od bidy mogę puścić choć co poddaszem. Zrobię grubym peszlem przepust ze spiżarki na poddasze, ale z pomieszczeń już nie będzie jak tam wyjść i to tylko do kabli zewnętrznych. Pomyślę i może puszczę peszle pod wylewką i jakaś dratwa w środku, a w pokojach wyprowadzenie gdzieś w rogu. Można będzie potem pociągnąć dalej kabelki listwami przypodłogowymi.



Ten czujnik oblodzenia to sprawa do przemyślenia. Skierowałeś mnie jednak na myślenie o ułatwieniu puszczania kabli w przyszłości, bo chciałem to zrobić raz na jutro na obecnych kablach. Może dobrze się stało, że te tynki dopiero w maju, bo będzie czas pomyśleć spokojnie.

----------


## Przewas

> Już za późno na zmiany, ale od bidy mogę puścić choć co poddaszem. Zrobię grubym peszlem przepust ze spiżarki na poddasze, ale z pomieszczeń już nie będzie jak tam wyjść i to tylko do kabli zewnętrznych. Pomyślę i może puszczę peszle pod wylewką i jakaś dratwa w środku, a w pokojach wyprowadzenie gdzieś w rogu. Można będzie potem pociągnąć dalej kabelki listwami przypodłogowymi.


Z praktyki wiem, że zawsze będzie o jeden kabelek za mało i to będzie akurat "TEN" kabelek.
Z bajerów, widowiskowych ale tanich pomyśl o kabelku do zasilania tableta  :smile:  Ja u siebie wyprowadziłem zwykły dwużyłowy, a tablet , jeden z tańszych przykręciłem do ściany w kuchnio-jadalni. Wygląda to fajnie, używamy do sterowania muzyką na głośnikach bezprzewodowych, żona czasami puszcza sobie jakiś program z NC+ lub coś o gotowaniu, na szybko przepis wygooglać można, a jako tapetę wyświetla slideshow z fotkami z serwera domowego. Służy też, a raczej mam możliwość ale nikt z tego nie korzysta, to monitorowania i sterowania iB.

----------


## sebcioc55

Przemek ja Ci juz pisalen o 1-wire kiedys. Przewas potwierdza zeby uzyc kabla alarmowego. Najtaniej i najlepiej.
Co do radia to nie bede tu nic wypisywal ale widzialem juz tyle dziwnych radiowych problemow ze po prostu mam uraz.
Tablet jest spoko. Ja chce miec po jednym w kazdym pomieszczeniu, no moze oprocz malego WC. Ale w lazience przy lustrze, najlepiej jakby tablet byl wtopiony w lustro!;D nie ma to jak myjac zeby rano przegladac FM  :wink:  Planuje miec osobne menu na kazde pomieszczenie, zeby bez sensu nie klikac po 20 razy.

@Przewas mozna gdzies poczytac o Twojej instlacj PV?

----------


## Przewas

> @Przewas mozna gdzies poczytac o Twojej instlacj PV?


W mojej stopce masz link do galerii. W szczegolach technicznych to 105 paneli KANEKA HB 95, dwa falowniki KACO 5002, "autorski" system montażowy,wszystko w jedną fazę żeby łatwiej energią zarządzać

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A jak mniej wiecej zrobic sterowanie glosowe? Moze kiedys bym sie skusil, a na razie tylko peszle. Pewnie malinka, a co wiecej? Widzialem projekt jasper, ale to tylko jeden mikrofon. Ja potrzebowalbym kilkunastu.

----------


## Przewas

> A jak mniej wiecej zrobic sterowanie glosowe? Moze kiedys bym sie skusil, a na razie tylko peszle. Pewnie malinka, a co wiecej? Widzialem projekt jasper, ale to tylko jeden mikrofon. Ja potrzebowalbym kilkunastu.


Dobry mikrofon,a raczej kilka. Potem chyba puścić na jakiś mikser audio no i do kompa. Korci mnie to ruszyć kiedyś, bo bajer fajny, a mi sie tyłka z kanapy coraz mniej chce ruszać.  Kiedyś próbowałem na Spikit to robić.Fajnie działało ale lokalnie, bo mikrofon cienki. Dobra. A niech tam w weekend sie za to biorę. Dam znać

----------


## Fan*ft

Ja mam inne przemyślenia na temat sterowania głosowego.
1) Można użyć w każdym pokoju androidowych "dongi" (od 30$). Do tego podłączamy z 2-3 mikrofony.
    Taki komputerek musi być podłączony do internetu, analizuje od razu dźwięk zamieniając go na tekst.
    Obróbka zdań pod względem słów kluczowych "światło", "włącz" itp. i gotowe.
    Zalety: każdy pokój działa niezależnie. Możliwość zaprogramowania bardzo skomplikowanych poleceń głosowych. A nawet jeśli komputer nie rozpozna tego to może odpalić TV i wyświetlić hasło z internetu. Czyli mamy głosową wyszukiwarkę WWW  :smile: 
    Wady: konieczne podłączenie do internetu bo inaczej rozpoznawanie głosu nie działa.
2) Mikrofon(y) w każdym pomieszczeniu.
     Zalety: dosyć tanie
     Wady: trzeba ciągnąć kable do komputera głównego; pomieszczenia są zależne (jeśli w jednym ktoś wydaje komendę to w drugim nie może); trzeba pewnie użyć mikserów audio i wzmacniaczy mikrofonowych.
3) Moduł voiceRecognition z ebay'a podłączony do Arduino
     Zalety: bez internetu, bez kabli
     Wady: ograniczone (do kilku) ilość komend; dosyć drogie (wyjdzie nie wiele taniej niż pkt 1).

Ja wiem co zrobię  :smile:

----------


## Przewas

> Ja mam inne przemyślenia na temat sterowania głosowego.
> 1) Można użyć w każdym pokoju androidowych "dongi" (od 30$). Do tego podłączamy z 2-3 mikrofony.
>     Taki komputerek musi być podłączony do internetu, analizuje od razu dźwięk zamieniając go na tekst.
>     Obróbka zdań pod względem słów kluczowych "światło", "włącz" itp. i gotowe.
>     Zalety: każdy pokój działa niezależnie. Możliwość zaprogramowania bardzo skomplikowanych poleceń głosowych. A nawet jeśli komputer nie rozpozna tego to może odpalić TV i wyświetlić hasło z internetu. Czyli mamy głosową wyszukiwarkę WWW 
>     Wady: konieczne podłączenie do internetu bo inaczej rozpoznawanie głosu nie działa.


Ten wariant też można oprzeć zrealizować mając mikrofony dociągnięte do serwerowni. Okablowanie robi się uniwersalne na wszystkie warianty.




> 2) Mikrofon(y) w każdym pomieszczeniu.
>      Zalety: dosyć tanie
>      Wady: trzeba ciągnąć kable do komputera głównego; pomieszczenia są zależne (*jeśli w jednym ktoś wydaje komendę to w drugim nie może);* trzeba pewnie użyć mikserów audio i wzmacniaczy mikrofonowych.


Nie sądzę żeby w normalnym domu sytuacja, kiedy dwóch użytkowników wydaje na raz komendę była jakaś częsta, o ile w ogóle nie teoretyczna.
Ile razy będziesz wydawał polecenia komputerowi? (pomjając okres początkowy,kiedy będzie to wszystkch bawiło )

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ten jasper na malince chyba działa dobrze i sądząc po dostępnych filmikach możliwości ma ogromne. Wydaje mi się więc, że najsensowniej użyć właśnie tego, tylko szkoda kasy na niezależne komputerki w każdym pomieszczeniu. To system z odpowiedzią głosową, więc trzeba zapewnić mikrofony i głośniki.

Mikrofony można chyba dać po jednym w danym pomieszczeniu i spiąć razem. Oprócz tego zrobić jakiś układzik analizujący poziomy analogowe sygnałów audio z każdego mikrofonu i wyrzucający z siebie informację logiczną określającą najgłośniejszy kanał.  W domyśle można tak przeanalizować rodzaj komendy i określić w jakim pomieszczeniu została wydana. Głośniki opcjonalnie w każdym pomieszczeniu. Malinka generuje odpowiedź, a wysłać ją trzeba pod wiadomy głośnik.

Arduino sterujące oświetleniem i przekażnikami mogłoby dostać info o komendzie za pomocą kilku bitów z GPIO w malince (niechby 4 bity), a samo robić za komparator poziomów audio. Część komend byłaby rozpoznawana jako sygnał do przestawienia przekaźników i była realizowana przez GPIO i komparator, a reszta komend już bez GPIO - tylko komparator do określenia głośnika do wysłania odpowiedzi.

Pytanie tylko jak tanio i łatwo zrobić strumieniowane audio na kilkanaście pomieszczeń.

----------


## Przewas

> Arduino sterujące oświetleniem i przekażnikami mogłoby dostać info o komendzie za pomocą kilku bitów z GPIO w malince (niechby 4 bity), a samo robić za komparator poziomów audio. Część komend byłaby rozpoznawana jako sygnał do przestawienia przekaźników i była realizowana przez GPIO i komparator, a reszta komend już bez GPIO - tylko komparator do określenia głośnika do wysłania odpowiedzi.
> 
> Pytanie tylko jak tanio i łatwo zrobić strumieniowane audio na kilkanaście pomieszczeń.


Jeżelitomiało by być tylko do odpowiedzi systemu, to zrobiłbym po prostu przełączniki analogowe, sterowane arduino do odpowiedniej strefy

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A gdybym chciał coś więcej? Na przykład radio, albo muzykę MP3 na zawołanie. Pisałeś, że masz strumieniowanie audio, więc chciałbym chociaż wiedzieć jak to działa.

----------


## Przewas

> A gdybym chciał coś więcej? Na przykład radio, albo muzykę MP3 na zawołanie. Pisałeś, że masz strumieniowanie audio, więc chciałbym chociaż wiedzieć jak to działa.


U mnie audio działa w oparciu o system Fidelio Philipsa ale można o każdy inny oprzeć. Ja Philipsa wziąłem bo obsługiwał Deezera i cena nie zabijała.
Masz tam kilka klocków począwszy od A1, który tylko odtwarza muzykę ale trzeba pod niego jakiś wzmacniacz i głośniki dać - u mnie podpięty do systemu w audio w Salonie. A2 to klocek do którego podpinasz tylko głośniki, Ostatnio kupiłem A3 - samodzielny głośnik - nawiasem mówiąc jak na te wymiary gra obłędnie. Wszystkie konfigurujesz, nazywasz np Salon, łazienka itd itd, po czym z apki na androida możesz sterować muzyką. Wybierać co chcesz słuchać i gdzie. A3 ma tą zaletę, że np na codzień gra u nas w pokoju dziecięcym, puszczam z dołu maluchom piosenki, bajki czytane, a jak mam imprezę na tarasie, to przenoszę na taras podpinam do 230 i robi za nagłośnienie.
Fidelio kupowałem głównie polując na aukcjach albo na okazje w necie, bo mi się nie spieszyło. A1 kupiłem za ok 250 PLN, drugą ściągnąłem z DE za 50 EUR. Za A3 dałem chyba 350 PLN. W porównaniu do innych systemów to cena śmieszna.

----------


## Fan*ft

> Ten wariant też można oprzeć zrealizować mając mikrofony dociągnięte do serwerowni. Okablowanie robi się uniwersalne na wszystkie warianty.


No nie wiem. Np. 10 pomieszczeń * 2 mikrofony = 20 dodatkowych kilkunasto-metrowych kabli mikrofonowych ... kłopoty choćby ze wzmocnieniem sygnału. Do tego dochodzi mikser audio.

Myślałem również nad czymś takim:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rii-2...577473202.html

Mógłby być pilotem do inteligentnego domu. Wbudowany mikrofon i głośnik mogą służyć do komunikacji głosowej. Komunikacja radiowa przy odpowiednim wzmocnieniu działała by w całym domu. Zaleta: bateria trzyma naprawdę długo. Ładowanie raz na kilka tygodni.

Kurcze im więcej szukam tym więcej możliwości znajduję ...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A ja potencjalnych problemów. Ten jasper mnie początkowo zachwycił, ale to wymaga podłączenia internetu do całego domu. Co innego mieć w tablecie w kuchni, a co innego narazić się na atak hakerski i włączenie świateł, wyłączenie alarmu i ogólnie duże kuku podczas nieobecności. 

W sumie sterownik na arduino byłby tym nadrzędnym i mógłby zwyczajnie ignorować rozkazy z malinki przy uzbrojonym alarmie. Hmmm... Kupie chyba więcej peszli i porobię przepusty. Tyle możliwości...

----------


## Przewas

> No nie wiem. Np. 10 pomieszczeń * 2 mikrofony = 20 dodatkowych kilkunasto-metrowych kabli mikrofonowych ....


Nie no nie  przesadzajmy. Po co dwa mikrofony? Do ty czuły  mikrofon (choćby do podsłuchów na allegro za 30 pln) wzmacniacz z ALC i wystarczy.
Choc do końca nie rozumiem  po co oddzielny system rozpoznawania  mowy w  każdym pomieszczeniu. Nie wyobrażam sobie "kolizji" komend w normalnym domu. Parę razy każe mu podać  temperature/prognozę  , może wannę napełnić  :wink:  i co jeszcze?  Skoro swiatlo działa automatycznie, temperatura  automatycznie  to ile tych  komend będzie żeby  ryzyko  kolizji z innym pomieszczeniem wystąpiło?

----------


## Fan*ft

W sumie to masz rację. Wystarczył by jeden system na cały dom.

Choć z tym automatycznym światłem to nie do końca.
Idziesz wieczorem przez dom, światła "pozmrokowe" delikatnie się zapalają. Wchodzisz do salonu ... i wydajesz komendę "światło". Zapala się "duże" światło.  W tym samym czasie mój synek wchodząc do swojego pokoju robi to samo.
No i kwestia personalizacji świateł. Wchodząc do pokoju wydajesz komendę "zapal światło" a nie "zapal światło w salonie" czy "zapal światło w sypialni dziecięcej"  :smile:  System musi wiedzieć w którym pomieszczeniu komenda została wydana.

----------


## Przewas

> W sumie to masz rację. Wystarczył by jeden system na cały dom.
> 
> Choć z tym automatycznym światłem to nie do końca.
> Idziesz wieczorem przez dom, światła "pozmrokowe" delikatnie się zapalają. Wchodzisz do salonu ... i wydajesz komendę "światło". Zapala się "duże" światło.  W tym samym czasie mój synek wchodząc do swojego pokoju robi to samo.
> No i kwestia personalizacji świateł. Wchodząc do pokoju wydajesz komendę "zapal światło" a nie "zapal światło w salonie" czy "zapal światło w sypialni dziecięcej"  System musi wiedzieć w którym pomieszczeniu komenda została wydana.


Nie no jasne. Ale też jak  będe musiał powiedzieć światło salon, to zbytnio też się nie zmęczę  :wink:  Z drugiej strony, mam w salonie 4 pkt światła, główne, nad stolikiem , "nastrojowe" na ścianach, i do czytania przy kanapie. mówiąc światło, musiałbym na stałe określić tylko jeden pkt. A tak - Salon światło kanapa :wink:

----------


## Przewas

> Wchodzisz do salonu ... i *wydajesz komendę "*światło". Zapala się "duże" światło.  W tym samym czasie mój synek *wchodząc do swojego pokoju robi to samo*.


Uparcie zapytam po co?  :wink:  Skoro automatyka oświetlenia to podstawowa jak ustaliliśmy funkcja.Ma być zapalone wtedy kiedy A) ktoś wchodzi/jest w pomieszczeniu, B) kiedy potrzeba - poziom oświetlenia zbyt niski. Bo za chwilę doprowadzi się co szału mówienie światło w każdym pokoju przy wchodzeniu i wychodzeniu.
Schodząc u siebie od pokoju dzieciaków do salonu musiałbym 6 komend wydać  żeby sie zapaliło i 6 żeby się zgasiło. 
Acha  , dodaj jeszcze wyróżnik typu "Alfred" i teraz wyobraź sobie idziesz po całym domu i co sekundę  Alfred światło :wink:  Toż by mnie szlag trafił

----------


## Fan*ft

No tak i nie.
Mówiąc "zapal światło" masz na myśli światło główne (czyli to na środku albo np.wszystkie). Jak chcesz określić konkretne to musisz je nazwać po imieniu.
Chciałbym jednak uniknąć sytuacji że muszę za każdym razem określać pomieszczenie.
Przy sterowaniu "centralnym" nie uniknę tego.

No nic. Temat do przemyślenia  :smile: 

Edytuje:
Z tym "Alfredem" to przesada.
Wszystko co się da zrobić automatycznie, ma być automatyczne.
Idąc przez dom światła same się zapalają i gaszą. Światła takie pozmrokowe jak ja to nazywam.
Gdy wchodzisz do pomieszczenia i będzie coś w nim robił to wtedy zapalasz sobie światło główne. To jedna komenda.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Skończyłem dzisiaj czwartą rolkę kabla. Muszę dokupić jeszcze:
- jedną rolkę 100m kabla 3x2,5mm do gniazdek (trochę zostanie na garaż),
- bęben 305m ze skrętką 5e (niezużyty kabel na wymówienie),
- 100m kabla alarmowego do 1-wire, fotokomórek i kontaktronów (chyba 3x2x0,5),
- z 50m kabla współosiowego do telewizorów,
- 8 m kabla 5x2,5 do podłączenia kuchenki indukcyjnej,
- 5m kabla 5x4 do wypuszczenia do zewnętrznej skrzyneczki, w której podepnę garaż,
- kable głośnikowe do rozprowadzenia nagłośnienia kina domowego po salonie,
- może coś do tego sterowania głosowego jak mi czasu starczy.

W ogóle coraz bardziej podoba mi się to sterowanie głosowe. W domu inteligentnym to jedna z lepszych funkcji, ale zastanawiam się jak to uprościć. Podłączenie kilkunastu mikrofonów do jednego wejścia wymaga już jakiegoś sprzętu:

http://www.musiccenter.com.pl/catego...ofonowych.html

Podobnie sprawa odpowiedzi głosowej - dużo kabli i przełączników, dużo możliwości awarii.

Jasper jest bajerem i według mnie wystarczy to mieć w salonie. W pozostałych pomieszczeniach przełącznik światła sterowany pstryknięciem palcami i dobry mikrofon załatwiłyby sprawę w zupełności. Najłatwiej zrobić sekwencyjne przełączanie - przelatywanie przez kolejne stany oświetlenia. W ten sposób można zgasić światło nie wstając z łóżka, albo włączyć dodatkowe światło gdy jest nam zbyt ciemno. Jak dla mnie to wystarczy i jest łatwe:




Stan może się zmieniać po dwóch szybkich klaśnięciach żeby ograniczyć przypadkowe reakcje, podłączenie kilku mikrofonów to banał, nie trzeba martwić się o miksery, ani rozdzielacze dla wysłania odpowiedzi. *Tani system z kluczową funkcją - sterowaniem bez ruszania dupy*.

A w salonie i może kuchni zrobić można jaspera na jednym, albo dwóch mikrofonach wpiętych na tanim rozdzielaczu, odpowiedź zrobić przez jakiś mały głośniczek albo dwa i połączyć to z nadajnikiem IR do sterowania sprzętem RTV. Można poprosić go wtedy o policzenie rachunków, podanie aktualnej i prognozowanej pogody, przełączenie programu gdy już siedzimy bez pilota pod kocykiem, albo opuszczenie rolet i włączenie ogrzewania. 

Inżynieria to sztuka upraszczania zagadnienia panowie i panie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ten "czujnik klaskania" jest bardzo wrażliwy, czasami podwójne klaśnięcie łapie jako 3 klaśnięcia, w ogóle sterowanie nim czegokolwiek to jakaś masakra. Testowałem go i nie użyłbym go w domu, każde "plaśnięcie" go wzbudza - zależy jaką mamy ustawioną czułość ale jak słabą to trzeba głośno klaskać i wtedy łapie co trzeba, ale trzeba się wczuwać w to mocno.

Ja sterowanie głosem widzę poprzez openhaba, wraz z spersonalizowanym sterowaniem resztą. Openhab jest open sourcowy i dla mnie to meeega kombajn do wszystkiego, tak samo apka i sterowanie głosem. Do wszystkiego są kody źródłowe. Wystarczy zmodyfikować sterowanie głosem tak aby czekało na ALFREDA i potem wykonywało to co sie mu każe. Oczywiście trzeba mieć androida, można kupić dongle jak pisał Fan*ft albo po prostu mieć w każdym pokoju tablet (ja tak zamierzam). Nie trzeba rozróżniać pomieszczeń w komendzie bo można dodać identyfikator do urzadzenia które daną komendę usłyszało. Można też zrobić tak że każdy tablet będzie miał różne menu w zależności od pomieszczenia. Może wisieć w miejscu włącznika światła, jego dolna połowa to wyłącz a górna włącz (no bo nie wszystko można ruchem załatwić - czasami chcemy siedzieć w ciemnościach w pokoju). Jeżeli zbliżymy rękę i nie wcisniemy "przycisku" od światła przechodzi do menu pokoju (sterowanie światłem, temperaturą, roletami i co tam jeszcze chcemy).

Tutaj jest pokazane jak to działa, wszystko na arduino:




więc całkiem sprawie i teoretycznie za darmo, bo telefon ma kazdy, a arduino czy cokolwiek innego z obsługą javy też. Oczywiście jak chce się zaoszczędzić i mieć pod siebie trzeba porzeźbić  :yes: 

p.s. obczajcie też oświetlenie schodów które zrobił gość z powyższego filmiku, całkiem sprawnie to ogarnął.

EDIT: wiem że są takie wątki na forum, ale może utworzymy jakiś dla samorobionych "inteligentnych instalacji" ? Bo to w końcu Przemka dziennik  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ten czujnik klaskania można zrobić lepiej:




http://sklep.avt.pl/avt721-2.html

Nie ma efektu wow, ale jest co ma być. Już o tym pisałem. Nie znam się na tych softach, a Linuks to dla mnie opowieść z PC World Komputer, albo CHIP-a czytanego w dzieciństwie. Dziś jest łatwiej, bo jest Youtube, więc można spróbować to ogarnąć we własnym zakresie. Nie wiedziałem, że temat rozrośnie się do takich rozmiarów, ale widać potrzeba nam zdrowej konkurencji na rynku IB, bo zainteresowanie jest ogromne. 

Dtatego też proszę cię Sebastian o założenie nowego wątku. Sam o tym wspomniałeś i widzę dosyć dobrze ogarniasz temat. Tak będzie łatwiej i lepiej - temat będzie może żył własnym życiem i ktoś skorzysta, a ja z chęcią poczytam co ktoś mądrzejszy w temacie ma do powiedzenia. Sam wybierz miejsce i tylko proszę wrzuć mi posta w dzienniku z linkiem - dla zainteresowanych i dla mnie, bo sam nie znajdę z moją głową. 

Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## sebcioc55

padłem jak przeczytałem o tym linuxie  :big lol: 
mówisz masz http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...tne-instalacje , dalszą dyskusję możemy toczyć właśnie tu, może ktoś jeszcze się dołączy, jest w tamtym dziale pare ogarniętych osób.

----------


## tomekgawronn

Przemku a do tej indukcji to nie lepiej by było dać 5x4mm, tak na wszelki wypadek. Nie wiem jaką indukcję planujesz ale do 7.5kW  to może i wystarczy 2.5 ale jeśli dasz 10kW to będzie trochę cienko.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kupiłem już kable. Do indukcji 5x2,5, czyli 3 fazy po 16A, czyli 3x3680W, czyli 11kW. Wystarczy nawet na taką:

http://siemens.strefamarek.allegro.p...h975sk11e.html

Kupiłem też inne kable i będę montował jutro i w niedzielę. Bezbożnicy niech grzmią, ale niedziela jest dla mnie, a nie ja dla niedzieli.

----------


## maciejzi

> Kupiłem już kable. Do indukcji 5x2,5, czyli 3 fazy po 16A, czyli 3x3680W, czyli 11kW. Wystarczy nawet na taką:
> 
> http://siemens.strefamarek.allegro.pl/plyta-indukcyjna-siemens-eh975sk11e.html
> 
> Kupiłem też inne kable i będę montował jutro i w niedzielę. Bezbożnicy niech grzmią, ale niedziela jest dla mnie, a nie ja dla niedzieli.


Co tam niedziela. Noc z soboty na niedzielę jest lepsza - panuje właśnie temperatura 1'C. Być może ostatnia tak niska tej zimy. Zaraz jadę robić badania termowizyjne.

Co do arduino i wyłącznika to jest to rozwiązanie droższe niż 'klaskacz', którego różne wersje można kupić nawet za 6zł. Natomiast do arduino potrzeba zasilacza, mikrofonu i przekaźnika. Razem wychodzi drożej, ale można zastosować dużo więcej funkcji.

Sterowanie głosowe arduino:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mKgyS9p0CY


Można też dodać moduł WiFi i sterować oświetleniem w całym domu z innego miejsca, np. na wakacjach.

Ściemniacze oświetlenia działające przez Internet:
http://i.imgur.com/ecIRovH.gif
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTXWWPCRt7k


Arduino Nano z całym osprzętem zmieści się w standardowej puszce oświetlenia. Bez wyświetlacza oczywiście. Ma moc obliczeniową 2x większą niż komputer 486DX. Mniej więcej taką, jak 500 komputerów Odra.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QQjaZ1FLHE

Spokojnie można za pomocą Arduino sterować całym PKP i jeszcze LOT-em, a mocy obliczeniowej starczy na jeszcze kilka zadań.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Faktycznie jakbym miał w domu instalację nawadniającą roślinki i dbał o dobre nasłonecznienie, to może się przydać zdalny kontroler z monitoringiem wideo. Hmmm...

Arduino wiem że da radę, bo to prawie jak miganie diodami, ale boję się nieco o jego odporność. Niby proste układy typu pilot TV czy myszka komputerowa działają na tych układach latami w znacznie trudniejszych warunkach. Pilot musi przeżyć dziesiątki upadków, prób "ładowania baterii" przez uderzenie o dłoń, a myszka  dostaje taki wycisk, że aż cienko piszczy. Mimo tego piloty rzadko się psują, a myszki padają tylko te najtańsze. Markowe urządzenia działają przez kilkanaście lat. Podobnie sterowniki pokojowe kotłów CO, albo inne popularne urządzenia elektroniczne. Dobrze wykonany oryginał powinien działać bezawaryjnie aż do znudzenia.

No kable elektryczne mam już rozłożone w wersji z kilkoma puszkami górnymi, ale podłączenia w nich są i tak w ten sposób, że każdy wyłącznik i każda lampa jest podłączona na osobnym przewodzie. Zrobię zatem sterownik centralny, który będzie kontrolował niezależne od niego obwody. Już wkrótce. Albo trochę później...

Rozłożyłem też skrętkę (135m) i kable głośnikowe w salonie. Została magistrala danych o temperaturze, sygnałowe do przekaźników od podłogówki i z czujników ruchu i może klaskania. Postanowiłem też sterownię zrobić w swoim biurze. W rozdzielni elektrycznej będzie tylko sterownik oświetlenia, a podłączony będzie skrętką do switcha w biurze, a dalej z jakimś Raspberry Pi do odczytu temperatur i innych sygnałów.

Onaciągam się tych kabli, oj onaciągam.

----------


## Przewas

> Rozłożyłem też skrętkę (135m) i kable głośnikowe w salonie. Została magistrala danych o temperaturze, sygnałowe do przekaźników od podłogówki i z czujników ruchu i może klaskania. Postanowiłem też sterownię zrobić w swoim biurze. W rozdzielni elektrycznej będzie tylko sterownik oświetlenia, a podłączony będzie skrętką do switcha w biurze, a dalej z jakimś Raspberry Pi do odczytu temperatur i innych sygnałów.
> 
> Onaciągam się tych kabli, oj onaciągam.


A propo puszek, pomyśl nad czymś takim. Wiem że drożej ale jak byś chciał upchnąć w przyszłości trochę elektroniki sterującej w  środku, to będzie jak znalazł.


http://www.elektrykasklep.pl/towar/34117203-simet-puszka-niebieska-podtynkowa/

Dendrytus by się ucieszył bo to puchy od KNXa

----------


## tomekgawronn

Przemek, a koncentryki kładłeś? Bo nie widzę wzmianki o tym. A po zakończeniu budowy człowiek by posiedział przed TV  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> A propo puszek, pomyśl nad czymś takim.


Niezłe. Innemu na pewno się przyda, bo ja już mam puszki porobione. Cenowo nie zabija, bo normalną puszkę trzeba zdublować (przekaźnik i termometr) i trzeba wtedy więcej ramek i zaślepek. No i estetyka... Choć z drugiej strony ja mogę zrobić kabel magistralny w oddaleniu od prądowych. 




> Przemek, a koncentryki kładłeś? Bo nie widzę wzmianki o tym. A po zakończeniu budowy człowiek by posiedział przed TV


Rozciągając skrętkę zacząłem od pokojów z możliwymi telewizorami i patrzyłem ile jej idzie. Skrętka z pudła jest znaczona co metr i wprost napisane jest ile jeszcze zostało. Wychodzi na to, że w samym domu pójdzie mi 80m koncentryka (2 do salonu i po jednym do pokojów). Potem będzie multiswitch w szafce razem ze sterownikami i modemem, a na poddaszę wyciągnę gruby peszel. Jeśli będzie SAT, to pociągnę 4 koncentryki do konwertera QUAD. Jeśli kablówka, to monterzy tym peszlem doprowadzą mi światłowód (mam na działce na słupie). Jutro kupię kabel, bo już wiem ile. Ogólnie sporo się tego robi.

----------


## Fan*ft

Mi niezupełnie przypadkowo wychodzi, że punkty telewizyjne mam zlokalizowane w odległościach: 100, 340, 700 i 900 cm od siebie.
To celowe działanie bo chciałbym pociągnąć kable HDMI. Zakładam sytuację, że jeden tuner (np. NC+) będzie obsługiwał 2 a nawet 3 telewizory. TV w sypialni nie ogląda się równolegle z TV w salonie. Podobnie ... albo projektor albo telewizor.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A u mnie będzie się oglądać równolegle, bo dzieci chcą bajki, a ja chcę sobie spokojnie film na Canal+ pooglądać, albo coś z nagrywarki. Dlatego będzie Multiroom HD po 5zł za każdy dodatkowy dekoder, albo kablówka jak dobrą ofertę mi zrobią.

----------


## Fan*ft

U mnie też synek ogląda swoje bajki. Mamy multiroom z dwoma dekoderami.
Ale przecież nie będę wykupywał jeszcze dodatkowych 2 dekoderów aby mieć je w sypialni, oranżerii czy pokoju zabaw.
Dwa wystarczą  :smile:

----------


## Przewas

> U mnie też synek ogląda swoje bajki. Mamy multiroom z dwoma dekoderami.
> Ale przecież nie będę wykupywał jeszcze dodatkowych 2 dekoderów aby mieć je w sypialni, oranżerii czy pokoju zabaw.
> Dwa wystarczą


U nas dzieciaki korzystają albo z bajek VOD na tablecie albo odtwarzaczu na androidzie, albo z NC+ go , apki NC , robiącej za multiroom.
W kinie domowym TV nie podłączałem, tylko odtwarzam filmy przesyłane strumieniowo. Choć czasami meczyk bym sobie właczył na projektorze

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie jestem specjalnym entuzjastą telewizji, a w pokojach dzieci nie będzie najprawdopodobniej telewizji wcale. Kabel jest na zaś, bo życie życiem.

Byłem dzisiaj coś porobić i udało mi się koncentryki rozprowadzić, podłączyć resztę głośników w salonie i zamontowałem kable sygnałowe 8x0,5 do przekaźników od podłogówki. Postanowiłem zrobić każdy przekaźnik na niezależnej parze i jedną parę zostawić na zaś. Ostatecznie będę mógł nawet dać wspólną masę i zostanie 4 przewody zapasowe. Trzeba jeszcze podpiąć czujniki temperatury po 1-WIRE. Już prawie mam opracowaną trasę. Dołożę jeszcze puszki do tych czujników, a kabla pójdzie jakieś 35-40m.

Oprócz tego próbowałem rozplanować czujniki ruchu i inne, które mi się mogą przydać. Stwierdziłem, że zastosuję:
- czujnik ruchu w każdym pomieszczeniu, i na zewnątrz, a korytarz podzielę na 5 stref - razem 18 sztuk,
- czujniki klaskania w każdym pokoju - w sumie 5 sztuk,
- czujniki zalania w każdym pomieszczeniu z instalacją wodną - 4 sztuki,
- czujniki tlenku węgla: w salonie i pom. technicznym.
- terminal do rozbrajania alarmu.

Chcę to spiąć na kablu 8x0,5 bo taki mam, z czego dwie żyły będą z zasilaniem 12V, a reszta sygnałowe. Wychodzi na to, że pójdzie 5 odcinków kabla, co da jakieś 80 metrów. 

W korytarzu chcę zrobić strefy oświetleniowe dla światełek dolnych. Pytałem o te lampki w hurtowni okazuje się, że niebieskie są cholernie drogie - około 50zł za sztukę. Pomyślę co z tym zrobić, ale na razie zostawię puszki i tyle. Prawdopodobnie pociągnę zasilanie kablem 0,5mm, bo prąd tam jest minimalny.

No i na koniec wymyśliłem jakie chcę mieć rolety. Zawsze miały być wewnętrzne i zawsze miały być tylko w salonie. Ostatecznie pozwoliłem małży się wypowiedzieć i będą karnisze elektryczne:




Ponoć tego ludka jednorazowo podłącza się pod 230V, a potem już sam steruje zasłonami na każde zawołanie.

----------


## Przewas

> No i na koniec wymyśliłem jakie chcę mieć rolety. Zawsze miały być wewnętrzne i zawsze miały być tylko w salonie. Ostatecznie pozwoliłem małży się wypowiedzieć i będą karnisze elektryczne:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ponoć tego ludka jednorazowo podłącza się pod 230V, a potem już sam steruje zasłonami na każde zawołanie.


Ja mam elektryczne samoróbki. Zwykłe materiałowe + silnik. Wygoda jest. Czy rano, czy przy oglądaniu tv jak słońce świeci za bardzo, pilot i po sprawie. Poza tym nigdy nie podobały mi się te wszystkie sznurki, koraliki duperele

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Faktycznie ludka lepiej wyeliminować. Już popatrzyłem za zwykłymi karniszami z ukrytymi szynami. Dam dwie rolki na zasłonę na początku i końcu zakresu ruchu, przypnę drut do ostatniej żabki, a do skrajnych rolek podepnę silnik od sterowania szybami w aucie (na autozłomie po 25zł sztuka).

----------


## Fan*ft

Tylko uważaj bo te silniczki są bardzo mocne. Jak nie dasz dobrego zabezpieczenie to 'poprują' ci te zasłony  :smile:

----------


## maciejzi

> Ja mam elektryczne samoróbki. Zwykłe materiałowe + silnik. Wygoda jest. Czy rano, czy przy oglądaniu tv jak słońce świeci za bardzo, pilot i po sprawie. Poza tym nigdy nie podobały mi się te wszystkie sznurki, koraliki duperele


Mógłbyś podać więcej szczegółów, jak to zrobiłeś? Próbuję rozgryźć temat - czy zastosowałeś silniczki krokowe, czy zwykłe, jaki pilot itp.?

----------


## Przewas

> Mógłbyś podać więcej szczegółów, jak to zrobiłeś? Próbuję rozgryźć temat - czy zastosowałeś silniczki krokowe, czy zwykłe, jaki pilot itp.?


Zwykły silnik do rolet, najsłabszy/najtańszy. Na allegro kupisz już za 100PLN. Do tego rura oktagonalna - można kupić w każdym sklepie z materiałami do rolet zewnętrznych

 


Skrzynki zabudowane płytą osb, pociągnięte gipsem,  pomalowane. Silnik ma regulację krańcówek.
Steruję tym kostkami bezprzewodowymi xcomfortu i pilotem albo komórką jak jest pod ręką  :wink:

----------


## maciejzi

Dziękuję za informację. Fajnie to wygląda.

Ja chyba silnik krokowy zastosuję, na 6V, więc z instalacji kontaktronów pociągnie. Nie mam 230V doprowadzone do rolet.

Coś w rodzaju serwa TowerPro, sterowanego klaskaniem/głosem/pilotem przez Atmegę z funkcją zamykania i otwierania w zależności od zachodu słońca/czujnika oświetlenia.

Te do rolet zewnętrznych i silniczków wycieraczek samochodowych są duże, bo muszą walczyć z zamrożonymi szybami i ciężkimi roletami. Do wewnętrznych wystarczy silniczek 3-6W z mini przekładnią.

http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2370812.html
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic743822.html

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Sam silniczek od szyb samochodowych jest naprawdę niewielki, tylko przekładnia zajmuje sporo miejsca. Mimo wszystko całość jest zdecydowanie mniejsza niż napędy od rolet czy oryginalne od karniszy.
Przewas ma fajnie ukrytą roletę, ale u mnie MUSZĄ być firanki i zasłony. Żona nie ma zamiaru rozmawiać ze mną o układzie ścian, czy wentylacji mechanicznej, ale firanki które widziała opisuje mi z detalami.  :big grin: 

Dlatego chcę zrobić coś na zasadzie tego:



tylko "trochę" lepiej i w takiej zabudowie:



Do tego zrobię jakąś skrzynkę blisko w ścianie w którą wsadzę transformator, sterownik silników DC typu AVT1724 C i doprowadzę kabel alarmowy ze sterowaniem. Dalej już po dwa kabelki na silnik i tyle. Zastanowię się jak zrobić synchroniczne rozsuwanie na dwie strony, ale to nie powinno być trudne. Generalnie cały karnisz powinien kosztować około 250zł, więc mogę sobie podłubać jak już się wprowadzę.

Tymczasem mam przerwę od budowy, bo idą święta, a potem trzecie urodziny córeczki. Jutro mam zamiar pomalować całe mieszkanie, a dzisiaj przestawiłem sobie lampę sufitową, bo od dawna mnie wkurzała w tym miejscu. Kupa syfu, ale już po robocie. Jutro od rana sufity dwa razy, a potem ściany na trzy kolory też po dwa. 

A w sobotę może uda mi się skończyć instalacje sygnałowe.

----------


## maciejzi

Rozsuwanie synchroniczne można zrobić tak, że zasłony przyczepione do karnisza, przy czym zewnętrzne uchwyty przyczepione na stałe, a pierwsze (wewnętrzne) uchwyty przyczepione do pętli, którą obraca silnik:



Pętlę obracaną przez silnik można zrobić z zestawu naprawczego do rolet - zawiera zębatki i łańcuszek.

Na pętli obracanej przez silnik jakieś zgrubienia/tulejki, które wyłączają krańcówki w pozycji otwartej i zamkniętej.

Taki trochę Adam Słodowy z tego opisu wyszedł, ale może jakoś w miarę jasno to ująłem  :Smile: 

Tu wersja roletowa:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmsBhV7_FsQ
A tu zasłonowa:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atPw0pewcso

Tu ktoś to już zrobił:
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2541936.html

----------


## grend

.. wiem że żyjesz obecnie czymś innym - jakąś inteligencją czy coś  :smile:  ale już masz opracowany sposób położenia kabli grzejnych ? Według mnie żeby było dobrze to mixokret odpada bo musza być 2 warstwy betonu, a kolejne robienie bruzd to mi się nie podoba... . Także jakie styro planujesz pod spód i ile centów, tak samo ile centymetrów betonu chcesz zrobic

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie mam pojęcia jak bedzie robiona wylewka. Chce dac 30 cm styro EPS 80, ale chyba wyjdzie kilka cm wiecej bo mam prog za wysoko. Jak opuszcze kilka cm to pozniej gora wyjdzie nizej niz okna.
Na to 10cm zbrojonej wylewki i do zbrojenia przywiaze kable. Chyba najpierw nasypia i wygladza polowe, a potem bede wiazal kable i na wierzch reszta. Przy dobrej organizacji powinno sie udac, ale przegadam to jeszcze z ekipa.

----------


## grend

> Nie mam pojęcia jak bedzie robiona wylewka. Chce dac 30 cm styro EPS 80, ale chyba wyjdzie kilka cm wiecej bo mam prog za wysoko. Jak opuszcze kilka cm to pozniej gora wyjdzie nizej niz okna.
> Na to 10cm zbrojonej wylewki i do zbrojenia przywiaze kable. Chyba najpierw nasypia i wygladza polowe, a potem bede wiazal kable i na wierzch reszta. Przy dobrej organizacji powinno sie udac, ale przegadam to jeszcze z ekipa.




 30 cm to dużo, masz info jakie będzie ugięcie w trakcie i przez 10 lat ? Patrzyłe teraz na karty techniczne i się tym nie chwalą. Ja się zastanawiam nad EPS 100 a będę miał tylko 18cm. Ile chcesz dać Wat kabli na 1m2 ? Bo dane producentów na pewno są przewymiarowane

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kable najtansze jakie dostane i pewno wyjdzie 50W/m2. Co do styro to widzialem szwedzkie opracowanie z EPS 100 pod plyta choc domu drewnianego. Za to posadzke mial betonowa.

Licze raczej na ta zbrojona wylewke. Wazy stosunkowo niewiele, rozklada naciski punktowe, a sama robi nacisk  ledwie 2 kPa.

----------


## karolek75

Przemek, z tego co pamietam kupowales wentyle EBM Papast. Co gdzie i za ile ? (priv jesli nie chcesz publicznie   - thx)

edit:
znalazlem posta o wentylach. Rzuc namiar na zrodlo.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Używki były tutaj:

http://allegro.pl/Shop.php/Show?id=4939550

a nówki tutaj:

http://www.ebmpapst.pl/pl/contact/co...php?pID=219425

Na razie leżą u mnie sobie spokojnie i czekają na zainteresowanie. Nie mam cholera czasu.

----------


## Barth3z

> Kable najtansze jakie dostane i pewno wyjdzie 50W/m2. Co do styro to widzialem szwedzkie opracowanie z EPS 100 pod plyta choc domu drewnianego. Za to posadzke mial betonowa.
> 
> Licze raczej na ta zbrojona wylewke. Wazy stosunkowo niewiele, rozklada naciski punktowe, a sama robi nacisk  ledwie 2 kPa.


Słusznie Przemek. Ale zastanów się nad EPS100. Znacznie łatwiej się układa i nie kruszy się. Cena jaką miałem to 135złnetto za Genderkę. Pod podłogą w zupełności wystarczy. Nie wiem jakie planujesz działówki, ale EPS100 spokojnie utrzyma silikatowe działówki.

50W/m2 to optymalne ułożenie dla kabli 10W/mb. Rozstaw 20cm.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Już zrobiłem działówki bezpośrednio na chudziaku. Wtopa - trudno. Dopiero na finiszu pomyślałem że to można było zrobić lepiej. Styropian EPS 80 mogę mieć po 115zł, więc raczej na niego stawiam. 

Szczerze mówiąc trochę mi minął pierdolec na usuwanie miliwatowych (no może trochę większych) mostków cieplnych. Stawiam raczej na pompę ciepła i może panele PV. Na razie jednak kończę kabelki i przygotowuję się do tynków.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Szczerze mówiąc trochę mi minął pierdolec na usuwanie miliwatowych (no może trochę większych) mostków cieplnych. Stawiam raczej na pompę ciepła i może panele PV. Na razie jednak kończę kabelki i przygotowuję się do tynków.


Panie, u Ciebie to się wszystko zmienia jak w kalejdoskopie  :wink:  z tego co pamiętam to na poczatku chciałeś kocioł na paliwo stałe, potem kable i klima, teraz PC ? Co Cię do tego skłoniło?
BTW: a pod chudziakiem to żadnego styro nie ma? Jak nie ma to kiepskawo, ale na szczęście BK w miare dobrze izoluje więc dużych strat nie będzie, jakbyś miał silke prosto na chudziaku bez styro to pewni sumarycznie było by gorzej.
Ja stawiając na PC też trochę w głowie luzuje z tymi kWh, bo te same straty przy tym źródle ciepła to zawsze będzie 3-4x mniej za nie do zapłaty niż gazem  :wink:

----------


## grend

... robiłeś wycene Pomy Ciepł na dzień dzisiejszy. Jak obecnie koszty się kształtują ? Czyli sieć elektryczna do kabli grzejnych była zrobiona bezsensu...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie nie panowie. Pisząc pompa ciepła miałem na myśli klimatyzator. To też pompa ciepła, choć mogło Was to wprowadzić w błąd. Kable były z sensem i wszystko zostaje w tej wersji na pewno. Najwyżej pomyślę jeszcze o klimatyzatorze kanałowym, ale szczerze mówiąc marne szanse. Może taki za najwyżej ~4 tyś zmieści mi się w budżecie. 

Z tymi działówkami to jest w planie 30, a może i 35cm styropianu pod wylewkę. Dla ściany z BK o grubości mojej podłogi współczynnik U=0,4 W/m2*K. Powierzchnia podstaw ścian działowych to u mnie jakieś 4,5m2, wiec moc strat u mnie to 1,8W/K, co w normalnych warunkach (dt=15K) daje jakieś 27W. W sezonie warte to jest 54 złote grzejąc czystym prądem, a maksymalnie 20zł grzejąc klimatyzatorem.
Gdybym jednak dał pod spód 10cm styropianu, to jego wsp. U również wynosiłby 0,4, a na całej grubości podłogi zszedłbym może do 0,22. Oznacza to przy grzaniu klimą jakieś 11zł rocznej oszczędności, na co jestem w stanie machnąć lekką ręką.

Przy mniejszych grubościach styropianu w podłodze sens budowania na styropianie byłby większy, ale u mnie jest jak jest. Dodatkowo jak styropian pod działówką osiądzie minimalnie, to od razu wyjdą pęknięcia pod sufitem. Przynajmniej ja się tego bałem i nie myśląc o miliwatach zrobiłem na chudziaku.

----------


## Barth3z

Przemek, w ścianach działowych z BK posadowionych na chudziaku może dojść do kondensacji pary wodnej. Szczególnie przy 35cm izolacji podłogi, przy której temp. chudziaka będzie bardzo niska, rzędu 9-10oC. A mokry bloczek to same problemy (grzyb na ścianie ?), nie mówiąc o znacznie wyższej lambdzie. Zwróciłeś na to uwagę ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No tak, ale ściana z BK będzie cieplejsza od styropianu dookoła i będzie miejscowo podgrzewać chudziaka. W zimie wilgotność w domu jest dosyć niska i wystarczy, że chudziak pod ścianami będzie miał tylko te 9stC żeby nie doszło do kondensacji. Robiłem symulacje dla styropianu, BK 500 i BK 600, oraz dałem RH 99% i 0stC na głębokości 1 metr pod chudziakiem i nie udało mi się przekroczyć ciśnienia nasycenia dla RH wewnątrz 50% i 23stC. Raczej wilgotniej nie będzie.

Tyle teoria, a jak wyjdzie w praktyce zobaczymy. Myślałem kiedyś o daniu drugiej folii nad pierwszym rzędem bloczków i w sumie nie wiem dlaczego jej nie dałem. Teraz już za późno i trzeba pilnować wilgotności w domu, co nie powinno być w zimie trudne.

----------


## Barth3z

Większy problem może być latem, gdzie temp. spokojnie osiąga 24oC i 50-60% wilgotności. Jeśli chudziak będzie miał wtedy 10oC to dojdzie do kondensacji. W tym przypadku przydałaby Ci się klima. Ale i tak chyba planujesz zakup jakiegoś inwertera ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Grzybów nie planuję, więc klimatyzator kupuję. (Dobre na hasło reklamowe 20 lat temu  :big grin: ). Nie wiem jaki, ale będzie. Próbuję urobić żonę, a potem, kiedy będzie już mięciutka jak ciepła plastelina to zrobię z niej wyznawczynię kultu klimatyzatora kanałowego. 
_
Klimatyzatory innych właścicieli są tanie i nastawione wyłącznie na zysk swoich twórców. To nie są prawdziwe klimatyzatory, tylko narzędzia w rękach swoich panów. Mają zająć miejsce należne klimatyzatorom kanałowym i odwrócić uwagę swoich wyznawców (tfu!... posiadaczy), od prawdziwego wybawienia od problemów z temperaturą, jakie oferuje wyłącznie klimatyzator kanałowy. Ci, którzy opluwają klimatyzatory kanałowe patrzą wyłącznie na zyski i w swej chciwości zamykają się na prawdziwe szczęście obcowania z doskonałym powietrzem oferowanym przez klimatyzator kanałowy. Tylko klimatyzator kanałowy jest bramą do świata nieskończenie doskonałego powietrza, a powietrze jest życiem! Klimatyzatorom kanałowym niech będą dzięki!_

Na kobiety to działa, bo księża ryją im banie, a z drugiej strony żaden facet nie zniósł by zakonnicy która ryje mu banię, więc te tego nie robią.

Takie tam po dziesiątej. Nie powinienem Wam tego opowiadać.

----------


## Barth3z

:smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Cześć!

Na wstępie przepraszam że nie ma zdjęć. Miałem już dawno wrzucić, ale miałem burdel. Potem posprzątałem, ale znów się nasyfiło i pomyślałem że już skończę co zacząłem, a potem zrobię dokumentację fotograficzną kabli na ścianach, to się część nada na forum. Już niedługo skończę, obiecuję.

Co do postępów prac, to skończyłem rozciągać wszelkie kable, wykułem niszę na rozdzielnię, ekipa od okien przykleiła mi taśmy wewnętrzne, szef ekipy tynkarzy był pooglądać mój dom, oraz aktywnie poszukuję wykonawcy rozbudowy wodociągu i przyłącza wodociągowego.

Odnośnie kabli zostało tylko przykleić puszki, bo kable mam już obdarte z izolacji, a same puszki są odpowiednio ponacinane i całość jest złożona na sucho. Kupiłem 15kg gipsu budowlanego i zakleiłem dwa pokoje, ale nie mam do tego cholerstwa zdrowia. Schnie w 10 minut, więc obsadzenie dwóch punktów to max co można zrobić jedną porcją. Zawsze wsypię sobie za dużo i jest odpadu do cholery, a poza tym trzeba chodzić co chwilę i rozrabiać nowe porcję. Wezmę sobie jutro resztkę Knaufa MP 75 z piwnicy i obsadzę na tym spokojnie wszystko. Za to wykułem dzisiaj niszę pod rozdzielnię. Spora była, bo i rozdzielnia na 100 pól. Mam nadzieję, że się dom od tego nie zawali.

W końcu mam zamontowane okna od środka. Kosztowało mnie to sporo zdrowia i jeszcze trochę pieniędzy, ale się udało. Montażyści widać zostali pouczeni, żeby nie generować dodatkowych kosztów i nie używali kleju z wyciskacza. Po przyklejeniu folii do muru widać było słońce prześwitujące między nimi i musiałem zadzwonić do szefa i obiecać że za klej zapłacę... nie miałem ochoty za 150zł męczyć się po sądach. Koniec końców zapłaciłem 11750zł i zostało mi piankowanie i folie zewnętrzne (jakieś 400-500zł). Wszystkie inne firmy całość wyceniały mi od 15 tyś wzwyż.

Teraz najlepsze. Zaraz po długim weekendzie przychodzą tynkarze. W końcu! Będą tynkować Knaufem Diamant - w tej kwestii nic się nie zmieniło. Zmieniła się niestety cena  :sad:  Miało być po 23, może 22 zł za m2, a będzie 24. Ponoć tynk zdrożał, kable na wierzchu to większe zużycie, i ogólnie takie, takie. Dzwoniłem po innych ekipach i generalnie wszędzie jest to samo, tylko terminy dłuższe. 

I na koniec sprawa rozbudowy wodociągu. Już miałem gościa. Sprawdzonego, niedrogiego, byłem dogadany. Niestety wygrał jakiś przetarg 30km dalej i nie podejmuje się niczego innego. Robi chyba kanalizę w jakiejś wiosce i do połowy czerwca jest zajęty. Zatem ogłosiłem kasting i jutro zobaczę co się porobi.

Ogólnie dużo się dzieje i dobrze. Oby tak każdemu!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zostało mi tydzień do tynków. W związku z tym odczuwam pewien niepokój, bo muszę pokończyć wszystko przed ich przyjściem. Zostało mi jeszcze obsadzić kilka puszek i rozdzielnię, uszczelnić kominy i zrobić przepusty pod wentylację mechaniczną. Te dwie pierwsze czynności to dosyć łatwe sprawy, ale gorzej z przepustami. 

Mam strop terriva i teoretycznie wystarczy przebić się przez twardy beton na górze, a pustak pod spodem podda się raczej łatwo. Niestety na połowie stropu poukładany jest styropian, bo przepusty chciałem robić już po tynkach i ociepleniu. Szef tynkarzy radził mi jednak zrobić przepusty od razu, bo potem może odlecieć kawałek tynku, czy wykruszyć się cały pustak i będzie problem. Myślałem więc przewiercić się przez strop od spodu (widać gdzie mam wiercić żeby nie trafić w belkę i nie przeszkadza mi styropian), a potem wykuć tylko kawałek pustaka i wsadzić kawałek rury. Przepusty będą o średnicy 125mm, więc gdybym obsadził na piance obręcz np. fi 140 na 5cm głęboko, to tynkarze by ją ładnie obrobili, a potem po zdjęciu styropianu od góry łatwo bym to skończył. 

Nie wiem czy to ma sens, czy lepiej całkiem odpuścić i zrobić później. Dodam tylko, że nie ma jak od góry ustawić wiertnicy, bo dach schodzi nisko i przy samych ścianach zewnętrznych mam ok 60cm od stropu do krokwi. 

Zauważyłem też że będę miał problem z kablami alarmowymi, bo na jednym podłączam do 6-ciu czujników lub przekaźników (dwa przewody na zasilanie i 6 sygnałowych). W miejscach czujników zostawiam zatem pętelki, a w puszkach będzie sporo podłączeń. Pytanie więc jak to zrobić dobrze. Czy są jakieś szybkozłączki przelotowe do kabli 8x0,5mm? Chodzi mi o posztukowanie kabla w puszce i wyprowadzenie z tej kostki sztukującej kilku żył na zewnątrz. 
No i co zrobić z pętelkami? Czy to jest normalne rozwiązanie, czy lepiej zrobić tam coś do powieszenia czujników? Myślałem zrobić taką jakby rurkę kwadratową 30x30mm z odgiętymi nóżkami i środkiem wypuścić kableki, a na niej później powiesić czujniki w jakiś obudowach. 

Bardzo bym prosił o poradę szczególnie w kwestii przepustów, bo nie wiem co mam robić.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja przepusty zrobiłbym właśnie teraz, lepiej teraz syfić. Będziesz miał juz zrobione. A tynki cementowo wapienne? Na gładko?

----------


## grend

Jak tak kombinujesz z kablami do alarmu i coś nie będzie dobrze funkcjonować to będziesz miał "ból głowy" żeby to zlokalizować. Są takie szybkozłączki używane w Telekomunikacji - potocznie to się nazywa eton scotch 
Czujnik alarmowy jest tak skonstruowany że można go normalnie zawiesić - masz do tego kołki ... Pętelka ? Generalnie zostawia się końcówkę kabla który wprowadza się do czujki i go podłącza. Widziałem magików którzy robili jakies połączenia za czujka bo .... nie robili standardowo bo w czujce nie ma za dużo miejsca. Kup czujke i zobacz jakie ma możliwości przestrzenne.

Odnosnie tynków to weź długą wagę i posprawdzaj piony i póżniej kąty - tam gdzie są krzywizny powyżej 1cm to zaznacz i powiedz o tym tynkarzom. W momencie kiedy cos spieprzą to masz czystą pozycje w stosunku do nich i nie będziesz musial słuchac jakiś marketingowych opowieści typu była taka krzywizna ze trzeba było dać 5 cm tynku aby było prosto i się nie dało itp

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Ja przepusty zrobiłbym właśnie teraz, lepiej teraz syfić. Będziesz miał juz zrobione. A tynki cementowo wapienne? Na gładko?


Przepusty dzisiaj wydziubałem od spodu i przewierciłem otwory pilotowe.



Nawet nieźle poszło w haszówkach, ale na wylot zrobiłem tylko pół otworu. Miałem dostęp do części otworów z góry i postanowiłem sprawdzić jak idzie. A idzie zwariować z gorąca. Dach mam czarny i na poddaszu jest gorąco, więc po przekonaniu się że metoda jest OK zlazłem na dół i tak to na razie zostanie. Wkleję tylko obręcz fi 140 na piance. Widzę też, że jednostka zewnętrzna klimatyzatora na poddaszu to zły pomysł. 

Tynki gipsowe Knauf Diamant. Choć nabieram wątpliwości, których wcześniej nie miałem. Ponoć łatwo pleśnieją. Niby wentylacja mechaniczna powinna załatwić sprawę, ale jakoś mnie tak naszło.





> Jak tak kombinujesz z kablami do alarmu i coś nie będzie dobrze funkcjonować to będziesz miał "ból głowy" żeby to zlokalizować. Są takie szybkozłączki używane w Telekomunikacji - potocznie to się nazywa eton scotch 
> Czujnik alarmowy jest tak skonstruowany że można go normalnie zawiesić - masz do tego kołki ... Pętelka ? Generalnie zostawia się końcówkę kabla który wprowadza się do czujki i go podłącza. Widziałem magików którzy robili jakies połączenia za czujka bo .... nie robili standardowo bo w czujce nie ma za dużo miejsca. Kup czujke i zobacz jakie ma możliwości przestrzenne.
> 
> Odnosnie tynków to weź długą wagę i posprawdzaj piony i póżniej kąty - tam gdzie są krzywizny powyżej 1cm to zaznacz i powiedz o tym tynkarzom. W momencie kiedy cos spieprzą to masz czystą pozycje w stosunku do nich i nie będziesz musial słuchac jakiś marketingowych opowieści typu była taka krzywizna ze trzeba było dać 5 cm tynku aby było prosto i się nie dało itp


Czujki będą takie za piątkę z allegro. Już kupiłem i zrobię sobie jakieś do nich obudowy w których będą dodatkowo klaskacze. Kable mam w pętelkach, bo nie chciałem do każdego czujnika ciągnąć osobnego. I tak mam tego dużo:



to rozdzielnia "sygnałowa". Schodzą się tu kable LAN, TV, przekaźniki od podłogówki i magistrala 1-WIRE, a od góry wchodzą sygnały z czujników zalania, ruchu i klaskania. Kable 8x0,5 i w każdym trochę żyłek.Oprócz tego w innym miejscu rozdzielnia "elektryczna":



Jeszcze nie jest obsadzona, ale wnękę już wyprułem. Widać dziurę na wylot  :smile: 

Tak wyglądają moje gniazdka. Nie wszystkie, ale mam takie coś w każdym pokoju. Koszmar.



Z tymi krzywiznami to nie będę się chyba wygłupiał, bo wiem jak mam. Ideału nie ma - gość był, oglądał, nie był przerażony. Zobaczę jak mi czasu starczy, ale dzięki za radę.

EDYCJA: Poprawiłem zdjęcia. To samo, tylko ładniej.

----------


## yasiek

Przeraża mnie ten etap...
Tym bardziej, że temat elektryki jest mi po prostu obcy, 
na razie przynajmniej.

----------


## grend

> Przeraża mnie ten etap...
> Tym bardziej, że temat elektryki jest mi po prostu obcy, 
> na razie przynajmniej.


Gniazda to proscizna, a światło to możesz połączyć i sprawdzić przed tynkami

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przerażony? Ogarnij to!

http://www.moeller.pl/Documentation/...i/poradnik.pdf

To dla mnie była podstawa, aby samodzielnie myśleć o jakiejkolwiek instalacji elektrycznej. Dobry podręcznik - bez wątpienia.

----------


## grend

Przemek nie chodzi o wygłupianie tylko twój spokój jak tynkarz coś spierd.... , bo tynkarz z prostych scian potrafi ci zrobić krzywe i nagminne jest robienie jakiś dziwacznych kątów przy oknie. Tynkarz nie przychodzi tynkować aby było idealnie tylko żeby zrobić metry. Chyba ze jesteś pewny swojego tynkarza....
Na jednej budowie z 5 ekip tynkarzy - 2 wyleciały, bo była kontrola wykonywanej pracy i to nie były przypadkowe ekipy bo takich ten deweloper nie bral a u niego wszyscy chcą robic

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Na pewno nie będę niczego ukrywał. Gość wie, że murowałem sam, był, oglądał, podał cenę. Rozmawiałem z nim o tynkach "na gotowo", czyli bez konieczności szpachlowania. Widziałem tynki po tej ekipie i byłem zadowolony. Co będzie, to będzie. Chcę mieć dobrze i myślę, że dobrze się nawzajem rozumiemy. Trochę nie podobały im się te taśmy od okien bez pianki na zewnątrz, bo tynk może odpaść potem od tej "szmaty" jeśli źle zapiankuję. Biorę ryzyko na siebie. Najwyżej trzeba będzie poprawić szpalety.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Tak wyglądają moje gniazdka. Nie wszystkie, ale mam takie coś w każdym pokoju. Koszmar.
> 
> *EDITED*
> 
> I przepraszam za fatalną jakość zdjęć. Znalazłem aparat i kartę, ale zapomniałem wziąć i porobiłem zdjęcia telefonem. Później będą lepsze.


te peszle to do czego? do kabli/mat ? Dałeś chociaż niepalne? bo takie przeźroczyste to raczej wyższych temp nie lubią. A zdjęcia bez kitu, na konkurs się nie nadadzą  :wink: 




> Jak tak kombinujesz z kablami do alarmu i coś nie będzie dobrze funkcjonować to będziesz miał "ból głowy" żeby to zlokalizować. Są takie szybkozłączki używane w Telekomunikacji - potocznie to się nazywa eton scotch


a jeszcze potoczniej to się nazywa "żelki"  :wink: 




> Gniazda to proscizna, a światło to możesz połączyć i sprawdzić przed tynkami


weź lepiej żone albo kolege na piwo do kabli i przedzwońcie je. Jeden ze "zworką" przy rozdzielni a drugi z miernikiem na drugim końcu kabla, bo kable chyba opisane masz?? Możesz tak zrobić ze wszystkimi kablami, "grubymi" jak i tymi sygnałowymi.

Przemek, jeżeli chodzi o alarm, to nie ma szans żebyś zrobił coś takiego jak rozwiązania komercyjne, sprzęt to może, ale wątpie. Głupia czujka za 50 zł jest mega ogarnięta, a oprogramowanie ? To w ogóle, w centrali satela jaką mam u siebie można dosłownie wszystko. Jeżeli potrzebujesz tylko załączyć syrene jak czujka wykryje ruch to spoko, ale coś więcej, timery, sabotaże, a przede wszystkim niezawodność. No i liczba fałszywych alarmów przy samorobionym alarmie może doprowadzić Cię do szału/ te czujki za piątaka są ok, działają, ale czy sprawdzą się przy alarmie? - wątpie. Kable masz dobre pociągnięte, możesz dać czujki alarmowe (dedykowane) wyprowadzić z nich sygnał do centrali i równocześnie do swojego "systemu sterowania" i tak jeszcze Ci żyły zostaną. Przemyśl to.

EDIT: poprawione na życzenie autora  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Alarmu nie planowałem, podobnie tych czujek i gadżetów. Zrobiłem sobie taką konstrukcję, którą będę starał się doprowadzić do jakiej-takiej funkcjonalności. Miało być tanio i niezależnie od obwodów elektrycznych i tak będzie. Czuję nacisk na swoją zacną osobę, abym zrobił sobie sterowanie z prawdziwego zdarzenia, ale ja wcale tego nie potrzebuję. To tylko kilkanaście czujników i przekaźników więc ani to drogie, ani skomplikowane. Kosztuje trochę roboty, ale to takie hobby. Jak czujki nie dadzą rady, to je wymienię. I najwyżej alarm z Satela dokupię.

Co do wykonania, to peszle są do czujnika temperatury i kabla grzejnego. Nie są niepalne, bo koniec kabla grzejnego jest zimny, podobnie jak i inne kable w ścianach. Opisane kable mam dopiero mieć. Na razie nie ma z tym problemu, bo mogę łatwo przelecieć wzrokiem po ścianie i zrobię to na pewno. Co do sprawdzania kabli, to bardzo mi się nie chce tego robić, ale nie mam chyba wyjścia. Czasem przydeptałem kabel podczas instalacji, więc warto sprawdzić teraz niż potem narzekać. Największy problem izolację pościągać.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jeszcze temat wentylacji. Nie myślałem o tym zbyt dużo ostatnio. Ogólnie wszystko mam w miarę ogarnięte, tylko zastanawiam się nad drugim wyciągiem w kuchni. Na razie zrobiłem przepust nad kuchenką elektryczną i tamtędy, przez okap puszczę wywiew. Może jednak potrzebna jest druga odnoga do kuchni?

No i kwestia średnic anemostatów. Zacząłem ze średnicami fi 125 w głowie i to będzie chyba OK. Na górze będą skrzynki rozprężne z doprowadzonymi kanałami elastycznymi 75/63mm, albo zrobię kanały kwadratowe z ocynku jak mnie cena nie zabije. Słyszałem jednak, że na pokoje stosuje się fi 100, a na kuchnię nawet fi 150. Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## R&K

jesli czesgos opak nie wyciagnie - wtedy wyciag pod sufitek np w przeciwleglym rku by wyciagnal 
ja mam 2

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ale dwa podłączone niezależnie, czy dwa spięte w jedną odnogę? Gdzie masz zamontowany filtr? Przy jednej kratce można dać w okapie i łatwo mieć do niego dostęp, ale przy dwóch kratkach trzeba chyba dać na poddaszu i doloty do filtra będą się syfić. Chyba że dać również na wlocie do tej drugiej kratki?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Odnośnie wentylacji, to kupiłem rurę ocynkowaną 1mb fi 140 do kozy, za 20 zł. Tą rurę potnę na 11 odcinków, bo tyle mam przepustów i obsadzę na piance w otworach od spodu. Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy w kuchni nie zrobić większej dziury, albo dorobić drugą. 

Oprócz tego kupiłem piankę do uszczelnienia wszystkiego co nieszczelne Ceresit TS62 po 15,50zł. Na komin kupiłem taką o podwyższonej odporności na temperaturę, ale kosztowała 60zł. Stwierdziłem, że jedną mogę kupić dla spokojnego sumienia, bo i komin w salonie jest w wersji "FIRE", czyli bez wewnętrznej izolacji.

Budowa dzisiaj się na mnie nie doczekała. Nie spałem całą noc i ledwo na oczy patrzę. Zrobiłem sobie listę rzeczy do skończenia przed tynkami i jest tego 17 punktów... pewnie dlatego spać nie mogę.

----------


## grend

... jest długi weekend to nadrobisz...
Jakimi przekrojami będziecie robić wentylacje bo gdzies przeczytałem ze można 75 mm ? Wogole zaczynam rozgryzać temat i tak naprawdę większość zaleceń wywiewu jest przez łazienke i kuchnię, a ja się zastanawiam nad garderobą i wiatrołapem - dla mnie to by było logiczne. Gerderoba to wywiew powietrza z "ubrań" mając sypialnie obok to wtedy bym zrobił nawiew wywiew o tych samych przekrojach i bym zrobił szczelne drzwi. Wiatrołap to dla obrotu powietrza wiadomo buty wilgotna kurtka itp. i także nachodziło by powietrze z ciepłych pomieszczeń. 
Także ten przelot powietrza z pokoi do łazienki zastanawia mnie w kontekście ogrzewania - bo to można traktować jako nadmuch cieplego powietrza - jestem ciekawy jak to w praktyce będzie wyglądać
jakiego rodzaju rury będziecie stosować ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kiedyś byłem zdecydowany na te flexy 75/63, ale dziś już myślę o kanałach sztywnych. W robocie mogę sobie na laserze i krawędziarce łatwo zrobić prostokątne kanały z ocynku w sensownych pieniądzach, a te dużo łatwiej czyścić i ocieplać niż giętkie okrągłe. Poza tym prawdopodobnie rekuperator wyląduje na poddaszu, w izolowanym pomieszczeniu obejmującym stolec i klapę wejściową, bo musiałbym 4 przepusty fi 200 kuć przez strop, a tego już się boję.

Wymyśliłem że zrobię wywiew również w spiżarce sąsiadującej z kuchnią, więc w kuchni wystarczy wywiew przez okap. W wiatrołapie chcę dać nawiew, ale w sąsiednim pomieszczeniu technicznym będzie wywiew. W ten sposób będę mógł zrobić między wiatrołapem, a holem szczelne drzwi i zapewnię świeże powietrze w pomieszczeniach przed wejściem do części mieszkalnej.

Aha. Podoba mi się ten klimatyzator:

http://klima-krakow.pl/klimatyzator-...26/produkt.htm

Cichutki, wydajny i sprawny. Powinien bez problemu dać radę, tylko nie wiem jeszcze gdzie go zamontować. Chyba dam sufit podwieszany w holu i przedpokoju, a kratki nawiewne jednak od góry.

Grend. Jeśli nie dasz wywiewu w kuchni, łazience i WC, to to tłuste, wilgotne, albo śmierdzące powietrze będzie krążyło po domu. Nie należy wypuszczać smrodów na dom - pierwsza zasada zachowania świeżego powietrza.

----------


## grend

wywiew w łazienkach i kuchni będzie bo to standard. ... to by było dla mnie też rozwiązanie wiatrołap nawiew i pomieszczenie gospodarcze wywiew i szczelne drzwi do części mieszkanej ale będę miał problem doprowadzić kanały bo nad tymi pomieszczeniami mam taras

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przebij przez sciane.

----------


## sebcioc55

> więc w kuchni wystarczy wywiew przez okap


jesteś pewien że to dobry pomysł? Sam pewnie wiesz jak wygląda okap po krótkim czasie użytkowania, a właściwie jego "wlot/zasys", ja nie chciał bym tego pchać do kanałów i potem do filtra w reku, duzo szybciej trzeba będzie go wymieniać. Chyba że będziesz miał okap bez wentylatora z jakimś samym filtrem węglowym - tylko co z jego wydajnością?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tu chyba nie ma dobrego rozwiązania. Zrobię przepust nad kuchenką i potem zastanowię się co z nim zrobić. Ostatecznie mogę w kuchni zastosować okap z obiegiem zamkniętym i pochłaniaczem, a kratki wentylacyjnej używać standardowo.

----------


## karolek75

> Tu chyba nie ma dobrego rozwiązania. Zrobię przepust nad kuchenką i potem zastanowię się co z nim zrobić. Ostatecznie mogę w kuchni zastosować okap z obiegiem zamkniętym i pochłaniaczem, a kratki wentylacyjnej używać standardowo.


Ja tak bede robil. Okap to wydajnosc rzedu kilkaset m3/h - podpiecie tego pod wentylacje spowoduje zima zbyt duza wymiane.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mimo wszystko może lepiej zrobić filtr na tej kratce w kuchni. To na pewno zwiększy straty ciśnienia, więc i rura musiałaby być fi 150. Trudno. Podkuję jeszcze troszkę i dam przelotówkę fi 160. A okap z pochłaniaczem niezależnie.

----------


## karolek75

Jesli pochalaniacz wyposazony w filtr aluminiowy i weglowy bedzie uzywany jako pochłaniacz a nie oswietlenie kuchenki, dokladanie filtra w kratce wydaje mi sie zbedne.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Praktyka pokazuje że wykorzystanie tego sprzętu inaczej jak tylko zbieracz tłuszczu wymagać będzie u mnie intensywnego szkolenia i długotrwałego monitorowania jego efektów, powiązanego z bezustannym dyscyplinowaniem użytkowników aż do całkowitego przyswojenia nowej zasady. Łatwiej chyba podpiąć to do kuchenki na czujniku prądu i włączać automatycznie.

----------


## karolek75

Wymagac to bedzie czegos wiecej niz dwa kabelki. Pochalaniacze maja rozne predkosci, kuchenki to dzisiaj tez cos wiecej niz 4 pokretla. Gwarancja ...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Chyba zamontuje takie coś na powrocie (zerze) przewodu trójfazowego zasilającego kuchenkę:
http://allegro.pl/acs712-30a-modul-p...062097764.html
i podłączę do tego takie coś:
http://allegro.pl/modul-1-kanalowy-p...256033046.html
a do tego okap.

Włączony na dany bieg okap będzie wyłączał się przy zaniku poboru prądu przez kuchenkę, a włączy się razem z nią. Można pokusić się o sterowanie proporcjonalne, ale to już więcej roboty i przede wszystkim konieczność ingerencji w bebechy okapu.

----------


## karolek75

Dla okapu ze sterowaniem elektronicznym to juz nie zadziala.

----------


## aiki

Na termostacie zrób ten okap. Jest ciepło się załącza - nic nie grzeje się nie włącza,

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Sterowanie okapem to coś na później, ale przepust w kuchni będzie fi 150. Byłem dzisiaj kończyć puszki i na spróbę obsadziłem jedną obręcz w przepuście.



Zrobiłem to z takiej rury:



i wygląda na to, że rozwiązanie jest OK.

Poza tym wrzucę jeszcze kilka fotek instalacji:







Na ostatnim widać okablowanie pod rolety, ale brakuje jeszcze skrzynki na trafo i sterownik. 

Jutro ciąg dalszy walki z czasem i niesamowicie ciekawych rozwiązań samorobnych problemów. Długi weekend będzie pracowity.

Aha. Poprawiem ostatnie zdjęcia. Gdybyś jeszcze Seba zmienił to w swoim cytacie, to już byłby luksus, bo mnie trochę wstyd za te ostatnie.

----------


## aiki

To ile Cię kasują za te tynki?
Tylko żadnego - " A nie mówiłem" - się zastanawiam.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Aha. Poprawiem ostatnie zdjęcia. Gdybyś jeszcze Seba zmienił to w swoim cytacie, to już byłby luksus, bo mnie trochę wstyd za te ostatnie.


nie uwieżyłbyś ile razy to czytałem i kminiłem o co chodzi... już późna godzina, ide spać abym jutro miał siłę kable ciągać  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Musiałeś zatem wykazać sporo dobrych chęci. Dzięki Seba.

Z tynkami to sprawa jest o tyle niejasna, że jeszcze ich nie mam i nie wiem ile wyjdzie. Na razie wersja "aktualna i lokalna", czyli po podwyżce na materiale i pooglądaniu moich równości wychodzi 24zł/m2. W tej cenie jest wytynkowanie wszystkiego na równiutko i wyszlichtowanie wszystkich pomieszczeń gdzie nie będzie płytek na gładko. W łazienkach zostanie struktura matowa, żeby się klej lepiej trzymał. Sufity będą zrobione jakimś gorszym tynkiem - znaczy miększym, ale ponoć się lepiej nakłada i "tak się robi". Sprawdzałem po forach i "tak się robi".

Na razie mam przygotowane do tynkowania pół domu. Zostało mi poobcinać piankę i przeszlifować ściany ze śpików w 6-ciu pomieszczeniach, obsadzić tablicę w spiżarce i posprzątać. Jutro, albo pojutrze przyjdą tynkarze i pobawię się w inwestora...

----------


## R&K

Przemek - masz standardowy blad (tak mi sie wydaje) w kontekscie wieszania karniszow i poprowadzonych tam przewodow - pozostawiam temat do przemyslenia

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzisiaj jestem bezmyślny jak leming. 

Karnisze mają być zabudowane takim sufitem podwieszanym w formie ramki dookoła pokoju. W tej ramce będę punktowe LEDy, albo taśma LED - się okaże. Przy oknach będą wnęki, a w nich karnisze mocowane do sufitu, co kilkanaście postów temu pokazywałem. Wydaje mi się, że doprowadzenie zasilania do karniszy jest OK, bo kable grube na 12V, a puszki blisko. Co do wyłączników, to celowo będą pod zasłonami, a sterowanie będzie automatyczne lub za pomocą telefonu. W razie potrzeby ręcznie też się da i jest estetycznie. O czymś nie wiem?

----------


## R&K

a no to OK 
bo jakbys mial tradycyjne karnisze do sciany to kable by przeszkadzaly - ja u siebie tak mialem .... niby elekrytk z doswiadczeniem a taki blad .... moze dlatego ze pierwotnie mialo wcale nie byc karniszy

2 ze moda i upodobania sie zmieniaja 
za X lat bedziesz chcial tradycyjne .... i ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Trzeba będzie nowy dom stawiać :cool:  

Tynkarze przyjdą w środę. Muszę jeszcze kupić jakiś silikon i miejscami poprawić te taśmy okienne. Chłopaki zostawili mi pół "kiełbasy", ale moja żona myślała, że to niepotrzebne... nie powiem... jest czysto. Oprócz tego zostało mi zrobienie spiżarki, w której jest rozdzielnia. Chcę jeszcze zrobić przepust kablowy na poddasze na wypadek paneli PV, muszę tam zrobić światło i kilka dupereli. Ogólnie roboty na dwa popołudnia i się może nie pogryzę z tynkarzami.

W czwartek, piątek, albo w sobotę będą goście od rozbudowy sieci wodociągowej. Się dzieje!

----------


## sebcioc55

Siema, jakie przewody dawałeś do głośników? Jak je zakańczasz? puszka i potem dedykowane gniazda - na obu końcach? Bo dzisiaj mi się przypomniało że mam całkiem dobry zestaw 5.1 i w sumie mógłbym go sobie podłączyć.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przewody dawałem z miedzi beztlenowej (OFC), najgrubsze jakie mieli w hurtowni. Nie bawiłem się w audiofilskie duperele za ciężkie pieniądze, ani dziadostwo typu CCA, czy CCS. Kosztowało to coś 3,50zł/mb i wydaje się OK. Do tego jedna puszka za szafką RTV i po jednej w każdym rogu salonu. Są specjalne gniazdka poczwórne, podwójne, pojedyncze więc coś się nada.

Co do tynkarzy, to ciągle ich nie ma. Mieli być w miniony poniedziałek lub wtorek, potem miała być środa, potem już na pewno dzisiaj rano, ale przełożyli to na poniedziałek. Szlag mnie trafia, ale co zrobić. Na takiego fachowca trzeba poczekać... bo by inwestor nie docenił... jego mać!

Za to jutro może przyjdą spece od wodociągu. Fachowcy, fachowcy...

----------


## grend

... na pewno bardzo profesjonalnie podchodzą do jakości wykonywanej pracy i "dopieszczają" każdy szczegół dla zadowolenia inwestora i dlatego inna robota przedłużyła im się o tydzień - szukaj pozytywów  :smile: 

Uprzednio pisałeś ze chciałeś zrobić z rur 75/63 wentylacje. Jak to miało wyglądać ? - 63 na nawiew bo więcej a 75 na wywiew ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To są rury flex 75mm po zewnątrz i 63mm w środku. Do tego są rozdzielacze i kolektory z jednym wlotem fi200 i kilkoma na te rury, oraz skrzynki rozprężne z kilkoma wlotami, w zależności od zakładanej wydajności:



Fajnie się tym chyba robi, ale wychodzi drożej od zwykłych rur i trudno przeczyścić takie zawijasy. Na korzyść przemawia fakt, że takie skrzynki mogę z ocynku albo nierdzewki zrobić sobie w robocie i znitować, a dokupić tylko rurę. Nawet ostatnio jeden gość zamawiał takie cuda, więc nie muszę nawet rysować. Poza tym małe średnice łatwiej schować w styropianie na poddaszu.

Na fachowców warto poczekać. Na pewno jest tak, jak mówisz - nie oddadzą roboty wykonanej nieperfekcyjnie. Może któremuś coś do oka wpadło i zrobił niechcący krzywo swoją część, a teraz solidarnie poprawiają? Dobra. Był geodeta, wyznaczył przebieg sieci wodociągowej i najprawdopodobniej jutro będę miał wodę. Oby.

----------


## karolek75

> Co do tynkarzy, to ciągle ich nie ma. Mieli być w miniony poniedziałek lub wtorek, potem miała być środa, potem już na pewno dzisiaj rano, ale przełożyli to na poniedziałek. Szlag mnie trafia, ale co zrobić. Na takiego fachowca trzeba poczekać... bo by inwestor nie docenił... jego mać!


Spokoj spokoj bo bez tego mozna zwariowac. 27.03 w piatek popoludniu przyjechala do mnie sprawdzona ekipa tynkarzy, zwiezli sprzet i material. Zaczynac mieli wtorek od rana. W tenze wtorek dosytalem telefon od szefa ekipy i pierwsze co uslyszalem - prosze usiasc: ludzie mu odeszli. Pomyslalem, ze sciema. Zaczelo sie goraczkowe poszukiwanie innej ekipy. 2 dni pozniej przyjezdza inny tynkarz, deklarujacy termin dla mnie po 20.04. Material stoi jeszcze na budowie, wiec wyraza zaskoczenie - zaczynam opowiadac i on mi przerywa pytaniem " Pewnie ludzie mu odeszli?" Wiec moze byla to prawda. 
Efekt jest taki, ze nadal nie mam ich na budowie. Maja zjechac do mnie dzisiaj po 16. Uwierze jak zobacze.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Cześć wszystkim. Nie mamy wody, nie mamy tynków, dobrze, że w ogóle prąd mamy, ale i tak jest wspaniale!

Dziś od rana wodociągowcy ostro wzięli się do roboty i około 12:00 miałem telefon, że "kabel elektryczny był sztukowany i myśmy go tylko dotknęli i różnicówkę wybiło". Wysłałem żonę, ale ona tylko powtarzała za chłopami, że "kabla nie można pod ziemią sztukować" i ogólnie takie głupoty. Zwolniłem się więc wcześniej z roboty, zajechałem do prądowców, co mi przyłącz robili i stanowczo zażądałem interwencji, po czym pojechałem na budowę. Przyjechaliśmy mniej więcej równo:



i cóż widzimy? Ano omskła się łycha od koparki i niechcący panowie zamaskowali to kawałkiem peszla i jeszcze bardziej niechcący powiedzieli przez telefon, że kabel był sztukowany. Trochę mi było głupio, ale fachowcy zaczęli się nawzajem przerzucać winą, bo kabel nie w tym miejscu co na projekcie, ale była folia ostrzegawcza i nie było zaznaczone ile ma być od domu, ale mapa w skali i można zmierzyć, ale... olałem to. Niech się dogadają, bo nie zapłacę.

Ostatecznie nie skończyli. Zostało wpiąć się do wodociągu i zrobić przyłącz sąsiadowi. No i oczywiście naprawić ten kabel, bo na razie tylko prowizorka. Tu kilka fotek:







Chłopy robiły przewiert pod asfaltówką. Myślałem, że przyjedzie wiertnica wielkości dźwigu, ale CAŁY sprzęt do tego zadania mieści się na tym zdjęciu:



Jakby ktoś był ciekawy jak się wierci pod ulicami, to właśnie tak. Nic ciekawego. 

W domu mam już zaworek, ale na wodę poczekam do poniedziałku.



i na koniec elegancki drogowskaz. Azymut hydrant! Dobrze, że to nie na mojej działce, bo bym później musiał zgodzić się na niezły rozpierdol.



Wieczorem zadzwonił tynkarz. Jutro mają przywieźć zabawki, więc chyba będzie dobrze.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam! no to niezły masz tam cyrk na tej budowie Panie inwestorze  :cool:  tak to kur** właśnie jest, jak nie przypilnujesz i nie bedziesz patrzył na ręce to Ci zje*** i nawet nie powiedzą...
Z tymi tynkarzami to zobacz co *karolek75* napisał wyżej, póki nie zobaczysz to nie wierz. Do mnie szef od ekipy tynkarskiej przyjeżdza już od dwóch tygodni, przez telefon jesteśmy umówieni na poczatek czerwca, ale jak to będzie zobaczymy...
Co do przebijania pod ulicami spójrz na początku mojego dziennika czym u mnie robili, tak waliło że krowy obok na polu podskakiwały  :big grin:

----------


## grend

jak to w sumie mają rozwiązać ? zakopać nowy kabel ? 
Ciesz się że miałeś podłączony prąd do tego kabla bo byś o tym pewnie wogole nie wiedział - szukaj pozytywów  :cool:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No właśnie prąd przemienny - raz pozytyw, raz negatyw. Ale faktycznie jakby prądu nie było, to by zasypali i po sprawie. Teraz trzeba posztukować i wyobrażam sobie, że czymś takim:



Jadę na budowę coś pośturać.

----------


## grend

albo http://www.altrasc.com.pl/index.php?...em&id1=xaga500 coś tego typu

----------


## karolek75

> ]
> Z tymi tynkarzami to zobacz co *karolek75* napisał wyżej, póki nie zobaczysz to nie wierz.


Przyjechalo 2 w sobote. Pomaziali czyms sciany, co wg nich ma byc gruntem. Takie mam wrazenie, ze albo przymkne oko albo zamieszkam za 3 lata.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wczoraj u mnie też było dwóch gości. Popatrzyli, popytali, pogadali, pożegnali się i pojechali. Od jutra mają zaczynać więc powinno być dużo nowości.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wczoraj u mnie też było dwóch gości. Popatrzyli, popytali, pogadali, pożegnali się i pojechali. Od jutra mają zaczynać więc powinno być dużo nowości.


i co, tynkują?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wczoraj był jeden gościu i gruntował cały dzień, więc można powiedzieć, że zaczęli. Wodociągowcy dalej mi nie puścili wody, a potrzeba pod ciśnieniem do agregatu. Mam pompę elektryczną, ale niby za małe ciśnienie. Dzwoniłem i ponoć od rana robią wcinkę i mają na 8:00 puścić wodę. Co to będzie, co to będzie?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nareszcie! Tynkują!  :wave: 

Wczoraj oczywiście nikogo nie było od tynków, ale dostałem wodomierz, z którego po uprzednim odkręceniu zaworu kulowego leci woda w ilościach przeogromnych. No normalnie wypas, bo z przyłączy została tylko oczyszczalnia. Ponoć w 5 tyś z robocizną dam radę się zmieścić.

Ale najważniejsze tynki. Przyjechały zabawki i materiał:





ekipa okleiła okna i zamontowała narożniki i listwy okienne:



i wytynkowali sufit w dwóch pokojach i salonie:



a na koniec wytynkowali po pół pokoju dzieci:





Jesteśmy z żoną zachwyceni. Nawet Nadii spodobało się do tego stopnia, że już wybrała sobie pokój. Jest jasno, równo i gładko, choć nie było zrobione na gotowo, bo dopiero te ściany blichowali. Super!

Pytałem o jakość murarki:
_- Tragedii nie ma, choć jedna ściana była wciągnięta.
- Ale ja pierwszy raz w życiu murowałem.
- Tynkowaliśmy gorsze ściany po murarzach._

Tyle szczęścia na raz...

----------


## sebcioc55

> ekipa okleiła okna i zamontowała narożniki i listwy okienne:


ale takich kabelków po skosie to byś się wstydził  :big tongue: 

Widzę 5 palet, ile masz metrów do otynkowania? jaka grubość tynku? Ja jakoś kurde do gipsowych nie mam przekonania...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mam tylko jeden po skosie iś się musiał do niego przyczepić  :smile:  Zastanawiałem się co się stanie jak wymyślę sobie karnisz ścienny i dałem po skosie na wszelki niewybuch. Jak dla mnie jest mega.

Jedna z tych palet jest z tynkiem sufitowym (MP 75L), a reszta z MP 75 Diamant. Mam 128m2 sufitów i jakieś 400m2 ścian. Na palecie jest 40 worków po 30kg, czyli wychodzi 9,4kg/m2 tynku sufitowego i 12kg/m2 ściennego. Tu jest tabela:



z której wynika, że maksymalnie wyjdzie z tego prawie 12mm na sufit i 10mm na ściany, ale jak to się skończy to nie wiem. Materiał załatwia wykonawca i nie interesuje mnie grubość, bo płacę za powierzchnię wytynkowaną. Na końcu będę mógł policzyć średnią grubość po zużyciu.

----------


## sebcioc55

Mi się wydaję że 10mm to troche mało, ale ja się nie znam. A ile taka przyjemność kosztuje? Bo u mnie 14zł sama robocizna a jak z materiałem to 24 zł + do tego jakieś grosze za akcesoria (listy przyokienne, narożniki itp.)

BTW: foty kabli porobiłeś?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Fotki porobione. To bardzo ważne i mało pracochłonne więc mi się chciało. Tynki płacę 24zł/m2 na gotowo, bo podrożały od kwietnia. Też się nie znam. Niby może być i osiem.

----------


## Barth3z

U mnie (dolnyśląsk) liczą 15zł / m2 robocizny. Materiał jaki sobie wybiorę.

Przemek, dobrze Ci idzie, ale jednak trzeba wszystkich pilnować ... Ja wodę (kawałek sieci i przyłącze) robiłem osobiście.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jakbym miał 100m kopać osobiście i robić przewiert pod ulicą... no właśnie czym? A jak zrobić wcinkę w rurociąg fi 90? Zapłaciłem 7 tyś z hydrantem, geodetą i przyłączem do domu i gmina ma mi to wrócić prawie w całości. Wykonawca robi wszystkie papiery i jeździ za mną gdzie mi pasuje po podpis. Dopłacę niecałe 350zł, więc nie kombinowałem. Fakt że urwali kabel, ale już jest okejowo naprawiony i nie dopłaciłem ani grosza. 

Już nawet rozmawiałem z tym wykonawcą o oczyszczalni. Ponoć 2300zł komplet + coś za transport + łódka żwiru za 800zł + robota + papiery w cenie poniżej 5 tyś. Opłaca mi się męczyć samemu jak nie wiem co do czego wpiąć i nie mam koparki?

----------


## Barth3z

Nie mówię o samodzielnym kopaniu! Sam wziąłem koparkę (3h po 90zł). 
Kawałek sieci + przyłącze kosztowało mnie ok. 3k (w tym papiery) + praca własna. Niestety, nie mam tak hojnej gminy i sieć musiałem robić na własny koszt. Sukcesem jest, że dali mi hydrant ...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Co kraj to obyczaj. Liczyłem same materiały to u mnie koszt około 4 tyś. Do tego przewiert chyba 550zł, koparka (1,5 dnia), robocizna i papiery. Jestem więc zadowolony i chwalę Gminę Miejską Mielec. I pozdrawiam panią Renatkę z pokoju 14.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tynkarze zasuwają aż miło, a do mnie odezwał się Pigeon w sprawie dostawy TIRa proszku PUR. To worki z odpadami z produkcji, które nadają się ponoć do izolacji podłogi, czy wykonania opaski przeciwsysadzinowej. Problem tylko że mam już zrobione ocieplenie fundamentów, a nad chudziaka takich worków nie położę. Przysługuje mi transport bo swoje wyczekałem, więc mogę odstąpić na atrakcyjnych warunkach komukolwiek zainteresowanemu. Jak ktoś jest chętny, to proszę o kontakt prywatny.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam. Ja dzisiaj przeszedłem na drugą stronę mocy i u mnie też będą tynki gipsowe, utwardzane. Powiedz ten proszek PUR nada się na izolację stropu? Ciężkie to?

----------


## Barth3z

> Powiedz ten proszek PUR nada się na izolację stropu? Ciężkie to?


Ciężkie. Za ciężkie na strop bez uwzględniania go w obliczeniach. 1m3 (worki bigbag) proszku przewoziła mi koparka. W 3 chłopa mogliśmy ten worek jedynie przesunąć.

----------


## noname2

> Mi się wydaję że 10mm to troche mało, ale ja się nie znam. A ile taka przyjemność kosztuje? Bo u mnie 14zł sama robocizna a jak z materiałem to 24 zł + do tego jakieś grosze za akcesoria (listy przyokienne, narożniki itp.)
> 
> BTW: foty kabli porobiłeś?


Lubię Was czytać 
Super dziennik. 
Odnośnie tynków tylko się wetne.M iałem też cenę 14 zł robocizna. Ich materiał na szczęście. zmarnowali go mnóstwo. maszyna cały czas się zapychała , tzn przewody. Jeden nawet parzył w te rury co tam sie w tych rurach dzieje ......i wylądowal w szpitalu bo tynk był szybszy. 
Etap tynków to IMHO nic fajnego. Po postu trzeba to przeżyć. 
Pozdro

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Witam. Ja dzisiaj przeszedłem na drugą stronę mocy i u mnie też będą tynki gipsowe, utwardzane. Powiedz ten proszek PUR nada się na izolację stropu? Ciężkie to?


Zmienia się u Ciebie panie jak w kalejdoskopie :Cool:  To jeszcze aikiego brakuje, bo już mu się kocił ten pomysł.
Proszku nie widziałem, ale coś mi się kiedyś obiło o oczy, że ma gęstość ~700 kg/m3. Bartek potwierdza.




> Lubię Was czytać 
> Super dziennik.


Weź już przestań






> Odnośnie tynków tylko się wetne.M iałem też cenę 14 zł robocizna. Ich materiał na szczęście. zmarnowali go mnóstwo. maszyna cały czas się zapychała , tzn przewody. Jeden nawet parzył w te rury co tam sie w tych rurach dzieje ......i wylądowal w szpitalu bo tynk był szybszy. 
> Etap tynków to IMHO nic fajnego. Po postu trzeba to przeżyć. 
> Pozdro


Może to i dobrze, że nie ma łatwego dostępu do broni, bo jakby ktoś tak chciał zobaczyć co w lufie... Mi się podoba tynkowanie - w końcu się budowa za siebie wzięła i nie leży odłogiem cały dzień.

A odnośnie tynków, to mam zrobione około 85% sufitów i 60% ścian. Miejscami wyszło ponad 2cm tynku, bo puszki są mocno wciągnięte. Na szczęście mają gwinty na śrubki więc jakoś połapię kontakty, bo normalnie byłby spory problem.

----------


## aiki

Aiki policzył i chyba przy płytach zostanie. Tak już luźno liczą to połowa jakoś wychodzi a na pewno nie więcej.
Dla mnie co to bez kredytu łupie ma znaczenie.
Ale trochę wam zazdraszczam  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

300 metrów i dopłacisz 12zł za metr. Razem niecałe 4 tyś więcej i to nie tylko chodzi o pracochłonność, lecz przede wszystkim o to że nie popękają na łączeniach, dom będzie szczelniejszy, łatwiej coś wkręcić i powiesić, łatwiej bruzdę zrobić i zaszpachlować, nie ma wrażenia taniości i bylejakości, itp. Koszt to 2 miesiące pracy zarobkowej, a robisz to na całe życie i całe życie na to patrzysz.
Na zachodzie kiedyś byłem i tam robią płyty w dwóch warstwach dla przyzwoitości.

----------


## sebcioc55

Wyczytalem w dzienniku u doktorka ze masz sufit na 3,05 - to tak juz na gotowo, do mieszzkania? Czy to bez podlogi?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przyjdzie 30cm styropianu, wylewka i podłoga i zrobi się 2,65. Wszystko w normie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Skończyli tynki. Znaczy prawie, bo jeszcze nie płaciłem i część ścian wymaga "golenia" - szczególnie te dzisiaj zrobione. Wyraźnie widać że te z tamtego tygodnia są gładsze, a nie były. 
Co do jakości to oprócz tej szorstkości niektórych ścian nie mam większych zastrzeżeń. Czasem zdarzy się malusieńki ubytek, który można zignorować, albo uzupełnić finiszem. Gdzieniegdzie wystawały delikatnie kable, ale zostało to poprawione. Piony sprawdzałem i są. Płaszczyzny OK. W łazience i WC wytynkowane na szorstko, czyli na koniec zamiast pacą nierdzewną jest przeszczotkowane żeby się lepiej klej do płytek trzymał. 
Nie wiem ile zapłacę, ale już cały sprzęt wywieziony. Zobaczymy jutro. Na razie jestem zadowolony.

Myślę już o wodzie i kanalizacji, a potem styropian, siatka, kable i wylewka. Woda na PP zgrzewanym, tylko nie wiem dokładnie czego chcę. Będzie nowa sprawność: hydraulik - kanalarz :rotfl:

----------


## aiki

Sprawność Tadzia Norka?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To niedoceniona profesja. Nie wiadomo co się kiedy w życiu przyda.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie wiem ile zapłacę


 :big grin: 

Zdjęcia jakieś byś pokazał. Ja sprawność Tadzia Norka będę po części zdobywał na dniach  :smile:  Chciałem robić na PP stabi ale Jarek P. jednak mnie przekonał że się po prostu nie opłaca. Co innego jakbym puszczał rurami jakąś wodę z gorących źródeł, a tak to ten. Polecam ten sklep mają dobre ceny i duży wybór.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Zdjęcia jakieś byś pokazał.


Bym miał, bym pokazał.




> (...) a tak to ten.


Któren?

----------


## aiki

Przy zwykłym PP poczytajcie o rozszerzalności wzdłużnej tej rury.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No właśnie miałem wczoraj Cię aiki pytać co proponujesz ze swojego doświadczenia, ale zapomniałem. Zatem co proponujesz?

----------


## sebcioc55

Mi się wydaje, że ta rozszerzalność przy zimnej wodzie to w ogóle wymysł. Natomiast przy ciepłej to można popatrzeć na to:



Ta rozszerzalność zależy od różnicy temperatur, tylko nie wiem jaka jest wyjściowa temp rurki, przyjmijmy że 20*. Prawdopodobnie temp tej rurki nigdy nie spadnie poniżej tej wartości w przypadku CWU. Gdybyśmy mieli cwu o temp nawet 55*C to różnica to 35*C czyli dla zwykłej rurki rozszerzalność max 4mm/m . Z tego na 10m mamy 4cm, wystarczy że na zakrętach gdzie będziemy puszczać rurki w styro wytniemy trochę więcej miejsca o te 4-5cm i damy tam piankę niskoprężną. Ewentualnie wtedy rurka ją sobie zgniecie. Najlepiej by było żeby taką instalację po ułożeniu zalać wodą np o temp 60*C i zobaczyć co się stanie i ewentualnie jak gdzieś wyskoczy z rowków w styro to tam je poszerzyć.
A z resztą ja się nie znam. Może ktoś mądrzejszy się wypowie, bo mi to tylko tak się wydaję.

----------


## autorus

> Ciężkie. Za ciężkie na strop bez uwzględniania go w obliczeniach. 1m3 (worki bigbag) proszku przewoziła mi koparka. W 3 chłopa mogliśmy ten worek jedynie przesunąć.


O jakim PUR piszecie? Ja mam od Pigeona i jest leciutki.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

PURA nie widziałem. Ten do naczyń się nie liczy.

Co do rur wodnych, to kupię jakieś lepsze. Nie mam pojęcia co z czym i jak, więc jak ktoś może pomóc, to niech podeśle jakiś link z filmem, instrukcją, kolorowymi obrazkami, albo chociaż tekstem w języku rodzimym, lub możliwym do przetłumaczenia na lengłidż /ˈlæŋɡwɪʤ/ z idiotoodporną instrukcją montażu instalacji wodnej na zgrzewanym PP w domu wariatów. Albo w podobnym. Albo może jest jakiś lepszy system?

Naprężenia temperaturowe w styropianie się rozłożą. Podejścia w ścianach oblepię pianką i też będzie OK. Dzięki za wykres Seba.

p.s. Tynków 570m2. Cena 13500zł - dobrze, bo po co mi tyle pieniędzy, nie?

----------


## aiki

Najprostsze z czego robiłem to miedź. Nie robiłem PEX'ów ale chyba jeszcze prostsze od miedzi.
Z PP nie tylko chodzi o to by miało miejsce ale też aby jeden uchwyt był na sztywno a reszta na tej samej linii wydłużania była uchwytami "luźnymi" czyli iz rura może się w nich przesuwać. 
Przy zgrzewanym PP uważajcie na kolejność zgrzewów abyście nie zapędzili się w kozi róg bez możliwości podejścia zgrzewarką - ja tylko raz ciałem i mufę wstawiałem.
Jak będziecie kupowali kształtki to wszystko jak sobie policzycie ale kolanka* to pomnóżcie przez 2* to co naliczycie  :smile:  i tak zbraknie.
Rury bierzcie z liniami po długości - lepiej się kształtki ustawia pod właściwym kątem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A jakieś średnice odpowiednie? Do kuchni miałem zalecone fi16 żeby szybko ciepła woda była bez cyrkulacji, a reszta chyba na fi 20. Niemniej jednak do domu mam podprowadzoną rurę fi 40, a dalej wodomierz. Od tego wodomierza mam wyjść jakąś większą i zrobić rozdział i redukcję na bojler i zimną? 

Co według Ciebie powinno się znaleźć w grupie wodomierzowej? Filtr? Reduktor ciśnienia? Zawór antyskażeniowy to wymóg. 

Czy rury w kotłowni wpuszczać w ścianę, czy lepiej puścić po wierzchu?

No i odnośnie kanalizacji, bo jeszcze jej nie mam. Konkretnie to nieszczęsne odpowietrzenie. Myślisz, że wystarczy jedno w najwyższym punkcie instalacji, czy też muszę robić drugie w WC. Najwyższy punkt instalacji to u mnie wanna w łazience i tam chcę wyprowadzić odpowietrzenie na górę, ale trochę bliżej wylotu ścieków z domu mam WC, a jeszcze bliżej kuchnię. Czy jeden odpowietrznik wystarczy? Nie mam pionów, bo to parterówka.

Sorry że tyle pytań, ale już masz to za sobą, więc proszę o pomoc doświadczonego hydraulika - kanalarza :roll eyes:

----------


## aiki

Zestawu wodomierzowego jeszcze nie mam ale będzie chyba tylko antyskażeniowy choć chyba nie mam tego w warunkach przyłączenia.
Filtr sobie odpuszczam. teraz też nie ma i jest ok.
Jeśli chodzi o średnice to u mnie jest tak.
Od licznika do pierwszego trójnika 32 dalej 25 do kotłowni łazienek i kuchni same podejścia są 20. W projekcie były 16 ale dla amatorów to dość mała i łatwa do zatkania średnica podczas zgrzewania więc dałem 20. Cyrkulacja 20.
Jeśli chodzi o kanalizację to bez dodatkowego odpowietrzenia  możesz podłączać WC na odcinku 1 m od rury z odpowietrzeniem a umywalki i inne chyba 3 m.
Jeśli masz wszystko w miarę koło siebie to jeden pion jeśli nie to więcej - patrz wyżej.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja tak samo jak Aiki z tymi średnicami. Z tym, że za wodomierzem (tylko dla mnie bo nie chce mi się do studzienki latać) i antyskażeniowym zejde już do fi25 i to pociągne przez cały dom, a'la magistrala i od tego trójnikami na fi20 do punktów poboru. Wyjątkowo dam do pralki fi25 no i może do prysznica bo kiedyś może jakieś biczowanie albo inne wodotryski mi się zamarzą.

----------


## aiki

Do pralki niepotrzebnie 25 i tak zawór przed pralka to zdławi. Ale do prysznica i wanny też mam na 25 no i do kotłowni.

----------


## grend

Przemek jeszcze się nie pochwaliłeś wynikiem finansowym za tynki... - tak przypominam  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> O jakim PUR piszecie? Ja mam od Pigeona i jest leciutki.


proszek od Pigeona to nie PUR. To zmielony pumeks. Proszek PUR jest ok. 3x lżejszy do proszku pigeona. Wiem, bo mam oba.




> Ja tak samo jak Aiki z tymi średnicami.


Ja tak samo. Główną rurę przyłączeniową mam fi 40. Do łazienki - do miejsca rozdziału - puściłem PEX'a fi25. Od miejsca rozdziału do poboru puściłem PEX'y fi 20 (4 rurki). Wszystko w połowie 30cm izolacji podłogowej. To na ciepłą wodę. Zimną puszczę w wylewce.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Przemek jeszcze się nie pochwaliłeś wynikiem finansowym za tynki... - tak przypominam


Pochwaliłem się kilka postów wyżej. Chłopaki przyjechali o ogolili te chropowate ściany o których pisałem. Nawet nie będę się pierdzielił z finiszem, bo podkład i 2 warstwy farby to zakryją. Pytałem też wstępnie o wylewki - około tygodnia czekania i 27zł na gotowo z materiałem (piach, cement, plastyfikator, zbrojenie, dylatacja), ale niestety woda moja - na tynki poszło 4m3, a tu?

Co do tych rur to też zastosuję fi 25 w całym pomieszczeniu technicznym, w którym mam licznik, będzie pralka, bojler i może wyjście na kran zewnętrzny, oraz wejdę tym do łazienki. Cała łazienka na fi 20 i chyba pociągnę fi 16 do kuchni żeby mieć szybko ciepłą wodę. Na cyrkulację chyba się nie zdecyduję, choć o niej myślałem. Łazienkę mam przez ścianę z bojlerem i woda ciepła będzie szybko, a w kuchni żona ma zamiar spokojnie te 15-20 sekund poczekać. Jaśnie Pani życzy, uniżony sługa musi...

Powiedzcie mi jeszcze czy owijaliście te swoje rury tymi otulinami czerwonymi i niebieskimi? To chyba tylko żeby nie rosiły w ścianie, bo termiczna izolacja z tego żadna.

----------


## grend

Z cyrkulacją to zależy gdzie będziesz kładł rury - jeżeli pod styro podłogowym to będzie miało gdzie się ochładzać a jeżeli w górnej warstwie izolacji to będzie woda w temperaturze "pokojowej". Ja będę miał wariant nr 2 więc cyrkulacja według mnie zbedna

Przemek a skąd wyszło 570 m2 ścian ? Coś dobudowałes w miedzy czasie ? Z drugiej strony jak policzysz na dniówki to niexle wychodzi na jednego tynkarza - co się dziwić na budowie tynkarz najlepiej zarabia...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Cyrkulacja byłaby w kanapce, pośrodku styropianu podłogowego - 15cm pod i 15cm nad. Jeszcze mam chwilkę na namysł.

Tynków wyszło więcej, bo mnie naciągnęli na otynkowanie ciut niżej niż będą wylewki. Miało być zostawione półtora pustaka od dołu, ale mówią:

_"Panie, to będzie lepiej jak niżej, bo lepiej widać jak mamy tynkować i nie wyjedziemy niechcący powyżej wylewki, a jak Pan będziesz kładł styropian, to będzie dolegał do gładkiego tynku i będzie lepiej"._ 

Zgodziłem się i tak mam. Wcześniej nie liczyłem dokładnie, tylko tak mniej - więcej, niemniej jednak te pół pustaka na dole to prawie 20m2 dodatkowych tynków i wyszło 570 (to nie ściany, tylko razem z sufitem).
Co do zarobku tynkarzy, to materiał kosztował ich około 4,5 tyś złotych, więc za robotę wyszło 9 klocków. Trzech gości po 6 dni + 1 gość 2 dni. Razem 20 dniówek, czyli 450zł dniówka. Da się żyć.

----------


## sebcioc55

No dodaj jeszcze dojazdy, koszt sprzętu (te maszyny do tynku nie są tanie) i troche wychodzi. Moja ekipa dostaje coś koło 9zł/m^2 na 3 osoby. A robią 5 dni np 300m^2 czyli wychodzi po 180zł/dzien na głowę, resztę czyli 5zł/m^2 bierze szef. Ale jego sprzęt itp.
Widzę że wszyscy rezygnują z tej cyrkulacji. Ale kurde ja od zbiornika do punktów poboru w łazience mam 8-10m.. czyli trochę tej wody będzie musiało upłynąć  :Confused:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

*Godzien jest robotnik zapłaty swojej (1Tm5, 17)*

A teraz coś z zupełnie innej beczki. Otóż około tygodnia temu, podczas jednej z podróży służbowych (konkretnie porannego siedemnasto kilometrowego dojazdu do pracy) postanowiłem sprawdzić, czy czasem w eterze nie rozbrzmiewa jakiś inny przekaz, niż uparcie lansowane dwugodzinne playlisty, które słyszę na okrągło w robocie. Jedną piosenkę słyszę po 4 razy dziennie, więc głowa od tego boli, a i wracając do domu nic w tym radio innego nie słyszę. Postanowiłem zatem wcisnąć przycisk odpowiadający za funkcję szukaj i dusiłem go do chwili, kiedy usłyszałem to:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMVk...ature=youtu.be

Potem było trochę rozmowy, co też trafiło w moje gusta. Rozmowa! Taka zwyczajna, na jakiś konkretny temat (zabijcie - nie pomnę jaki!), ale nic o dupie Maryny, gwiazdkach jednego sezonu, czapce idioty, ani przebierańcach z piórem w dupie. Byłem uradowany, że jest jeszcze odrobina normalności, a potem okazało się, że to pierwszy program polskiego radia. O rzesz ja ciebie! Pomyślałem, że jestem stary, bo zawsze I PR kojarzyła mi się z tą muzyczką z Watykanu, albo Latem z Radiem, a Lato z Radiem było zawsze "hujowe jak przeciąg". Starość nadciąga...

Szukając tego kawałka zauważyłem, że chyba wszystkie utwory emitowane na ich antenie są polskimi produkcjami. Spójrzcie:

http://www.polskieradio.pl/7,Jedynka/19,Playlista

Zadziwiające, że są tam świetne utwory, które z jakiś powodów nie są emitowane na pozostałych antenach. Brzmią trochę inaczej, ale czy to nie jest ciekawe?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBFG...ature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgFi...ature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfcS...ature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xnn7...ature=youtu.be

----------


## sebcioc55

ja większość czasu słucham na budowie czwórkę polskiego radia  :smile:  Puszczają też zagraniczne kawałki ale i maja duzo programów tematycznych. Nie ma słowa o polityce (oprócz programu o UE i namawiania do pójścia na wybory prezydenckie). Polecam. Kawałek z pierwszego linku też tam puszczają  :wink:  Jak się staro poczułeś to odpal czwórkę, jest najbardziej młodzieżowa z tego całego "Polskiego" towarzystwa  :wink: 

Uwaga  :offtopic:  to jedna z moich ulubionych polskich piosenek  :big grin:

----------


## yasiek

Co do jedynki, mają teraz akcję, chyba do końca maja, puszczania tylko polskich utworów. Swoją drogą, radio jedne z lepszych, zdarzają się im gorsze audycję i lepsze. Ale nic nie pobije nocnych audycji antyradia, ja nie wiem co oni tam biorą ale jest to mocne :wink:

----------


## aiki

A mi sie na budowie radio spsuło chyba od mrozu. i jakoś jestem bzzzz.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Bzzz radia to bida z nędzą. Dopiero mam od lutego, a wcześniej robiłem bez, bo i prądu nie było. Miałem taki chiński wynalazek na baterie, ale trzymał strój przez 15 minut i chyba się cewka rozmagnesowywała od temperatury, albo elektrolit gotował w kondensatorze. Albo coś innego się działo i stopniowo ucichało. Dopiero kiedy wzionem z domu haj endowy sprzęt typu Samsung mm-29:



moje ściany nasiąkać zaczęły dźwiękiem, który wydobywał się z tych znamienitych, markowych głośników. Antena zrobiona z drutu zwiniętego w spiralę i nasuniętego na ten bolec w gniazdku antenowym nie pozwala wprawdzie na odbiór przekazów z odległych nadajników i działają tylko te z czterema gwiazdkami:

http://radio.nadaje.com/pl/transmitt...ty/205/mielec/

ale zawsze to milej jak nie ma do kogo gęby otworzyć. Może przerobię sobie antenę i złapię czwórkę, ale Antyradio to chyba przez internet.




> jJak się staro poczułeś to odpal czwórkę, jest najbardziej młodzieżowa z tego całego "Polskiego" towarzystwa


Młodzieżowo mówisz?

_Najbardziej mnie teraz wkurwia u młodzieży 
To, że już więcej do niej nie należę_

----------


## R&K

> ...... Byłem uradowany, że jest jeszcze odrobina normalności, a potem okazało się, że to pierwszy program polskiego radia. O rzesz ja ciebie! Pomyślałem, że jestem stary, bo zawsze I PR kojarzyła mi się z tą muzyczką z Watykanu, albo Latem z Radiem, a Lato z Radiem było zawsze "hujowe jak przeciąg". Starość nadciąga...


byl taki moment w moim zyciu ze przez 4 lata mialem co chwile fuchy wyjazdowe - taka niby robota fizyczna ale mial i przyjemna  za niezla kase
spedzalismy na wyjezdzie w pracy 4-7 dni i robilismy po 12 h z przerwami tylko na 1,2 sniadanie, obiad , i kolacje - chodzilo oto ze jak juz wyjedziemy to by skonczyc jaknajszybciej - na pierwszych wyjazdach fajnie sie robilo przy RMF itp ... ale tak jak mowisz - poszczegolne utwory , reklamy , jingle - glowa napier...... pozniej sluchalismy juz tylko PR1 - poniewaz my koncentrowalismy sie na pracy - milo bylo gdy ktos o czym pogadal i to calkiem sensownie i do tego jakas spokojnijsza ambitna muzyka

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Praca wre, poniedziałek, nowa rzeczywistość uśmiecha się budyniowato. Nadzieja wstąpiła w ten smutny naród, a przynajmniej w tę jego ćwierć, która akurat znalazła się po odpowiedniej stronie. Koniec.

Pracując pracowicie od rana znalazłem schemat grupy wodomierzowej:



Zastanawia mnie to naczynie przeponowe, bo nie widziałem w pobliżu bojlerów elektrycznych takich urządzeń. Może jednak trzeba zastosować, bo bojler będzie 200L, grzany w nocy do wysokich temperatur?

Oprócz tego tutaj:

http://www.karbon.com.pl/pompy-ciepa...rinverter.html

znalazłem instalację grzewczo-chłodzącą podobną do mojej przyszłej. Chcę zastosować kanały z ocynku izolowane wełną Ventilam:



a całość obudowane będzie styropianem 30cm i zalane betonem.

Tymczasem ciągle nie ma kasy z banku, ale jestem spokojny. Inspektor zrobił swoje i lada moment biorę się za instalacje i wylewki.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wrzucam fotki tynków. Powoli schną, okna uchylone, ale zejdzie chwilę, bo wilgotność spora. Gdzieniegdzie jakby pustaki suchsze czy coś i widać miejscowe przesuszenia. 

















Miejscami tynku jakby więcej, więc będę musiał pomyśleć o jakiś przedłużkach puszek.

----------


## bob_budownik

te tynki to na gotowo czy jeszcze będziesz to gładził?

----------


## aiki

A przyłącze do komina to na sztywno otynkowali?
Daj jakieś zbliżenie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tynki prawdopodobnie przejadę siatką 150. Ponoć zalecane jest to przede wszystkim dlatego, że tynki są ZBYT GŁADKIE i ślizga się wałek. Faktem jest też to, że miejscami są malusieńkie śpiki do zeszlifowania. Ogólnie jest bardzo dobrze, ale miejscami trzeba dopieścić.

Przyłącze do komina. Pod spodem jest wełna mineralna, a wokół samego przyłącza dałem piankę wysokotemperaturową i tynku jest tam najwyżej kilka milimetrów. Myślę, że to odkuję przy ewentualnym montażu pieca i zastosuję izolację z wełny albo pianki.

----------


## aiki

Nie izoluj. Załóż rozetę a w środek przejściówkę ze sznurem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ponoć wkład pęka najczęściej na trójniku ze względu na sztywny montaż. Będę o tym pamiętam, bo zdaję sobie sprawę jak to działa.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zapłaciłem za tynki i udało mi się zamówić w dobrej cenie styropian podłogowy. Będzie ostatecznie 35cm EPS 100, w takim układzie:
- 5cm,
- folia budowlana,
- 10 cm,
- 15cm,
- folia budowlana,
- 5cm.

Układ jest trochę dziwny, ale to na wypadek powodzi. Na spodzie będzie 5cm żeby folię rozłożyć na miękkim styropianie, a nie na chudziaku, bo by się podziurawiła. Tej folii nie będę wywijał na ściany, tylko obetnę. W ten sposób przy ewentualnej powodzi woda będzie mogła odpłynąć. Nie wierzę, żeby udało się zrobić szczelnie - zawsze gdzieś woda wpłynie, a odpłynąć nie będzie mogła.
Potem idzie 10cm i wyżej 15cm w którym puszczę kanały od rozprowadzenia powietrza. Będą to kanały 15x15cm z ocynku 0,8mm (pół arkusza 2,5x1,25m), a główny "pień" będzie 15x30cm. Kanały prostokątne łatwo zaizolować styropianem, więc powinno być dobrze. 
Na wierzch znów idzie folia, żeby nie wpuścić wilgoci domowej do styropianu, a na górę styropian 5cm, żeby tę folię chronić przed podziurawieniem. 

Oprócz tego wstępnie umówiłem się na montaż klimatyzatora. Będzie jednak split ścienny, bo kanałówka którą chciałem kupić za 7200zł z montażem ma za mały spręż i nie da rady. Wersja odpowiednia byłaby z 2 tyś droższa, więc olałem kanałówkę i będzie Samsung Classic+ AR18HSFSAWKNEU za 4400zł z montażem, albo Daikin Euro Easy FTXB50C RXB50C. Nie znam ceny montażu tego ostatniego, ale razem powinno wyjść podobnie. Samsung ładniejszy, lepiej wyposażony i ciut bardziej sprawny, a Daikin lepsza firma, więc może dłużej pochodzić. Dylemat...

Trudno mi teraz myśleć o budowie i leży odłogiem, bo żona ma na 30.05 termin. Będzie dzidziuś i nie wiem czy będę miał w najbliższej przyszłości czas coś porobić.

----------


## bob_budownik

3mam kciuki !!

----------


## grend

a jak zabezpieczasz ściany w warstwie styro podłogi - jakby nie było to 35 cm.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> a jak zabezpieczasz ściany w warstwie styro podłogi - jakby nie było to 35 cm.


I co się im ma stać? Ściana nie produkuje wilgoci, tylko ją przewodzi. A wilgoć idzie w kierunku mniejszego ciśnienia nasycenia, czyli w kierunku wysychania, a nie namakania. Jeśli zapewnię suche powietrze w domu, to i ściana w styropianie nie zawilgotnieje.




> 3mam kciuki !!


Za dzidzia? Urodziła nam się druga córeczka. :wave:  
Wczoraj, o 10:40, 3650g, 54cm. Mama zdrowa i dobrze się czuje, ale posiedzi z małą dłużej w szpitalu, bo trzeba zastosować antybiotykoterapię na paciorkowca - 5 do 7 dni. :bash: 
Jestem teraz jakby słomianym wdowcem i poza nakarmieniem dziecka  :popcorn: , mogę zająć się przyjemnościami  :stereo:  :smile:  :tongue:  :big grin:  :sleep: 

A budowa poczeka.

----------


## aiki

[piwo] 
Pozdrowionka

----------


## bob_budownik

3mam kciuki za całą bande i chaupe!!!!!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

3 baby i ja... jeszcze mi kotki i suczki brakuje, ale to chyba kwestia czasu i ogrodzenia. Muszę zmienić recepturę i do trzech razy sztuka  :stir the pot:

----------


## grend

> I co się im ma stać? Ściana nie produkuje wilgoci, tylko ją przewodzi. A wilgoć idzie w kierunku mniejszego ciśnienia nasycenia, czyli w kierunku wysychania, a nie namakania. Jeśli zapewnię suche powietrze w domu, to i ściana w styropianie nie zawilgotnieje.


.. ale coś tam wspominałeś o wysokim stanie wod a nawet powodzi ? , a patrząc w ten sposób to można podważyć sens robienia izolacji poziomej ..... Ja właśnie trochę żałuje ze nie zrobiłem 2 izolacji poziomej na wysokości wylanej posadzki

----------


## sebcioc55

Gratuluję ! :smile:

----------


## grend

Gratulacje !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Teraz musisz być bardziej kompatybilny. Weź "tacikowe" i wyjdziesz na prostą - ogarniesz wymiane pieluch u dziecka i budowę  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dziękuję, dziękuję. Będę na syna czekał do wesela. Chyba, żeby tak... z nienacka.

Teraz niczego nie zrobię, bo mam Nadię pod opieką 24h. Najwyżej posprzątam na zewnątrz i wniosę graty z blaszaka do domu, bo przymierzam się do robienia oczyszczalni. Trzeba wcześniej ziemię rozgarnąć i garaż przenieść.
Będzie jeszcze transport styropianu do rozładowania i czekam aż dziewczyny ze szpitala przyjadą. Gostek od klimatyzatora chciał przyjechać w sobotę za tydzień, ale muszę najpierw zrobić wieszaki z odpowiednim wysięgiem, żeby się styropian zmieścił.
Zaczyna mi się tęsknić, a to dopiero trzeci dzień. Nie posądzałem się o takie uczucia...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Rozepchałem ziemię. Nadii się nawet podobało:
_To nie jest kopajka. To jest tjaktoj! Naprawdę ogjomny!
Tu za wysioko pan! Śybko! 
Kocham ciebie moja tata! Wziąć mnie na ręće!_

Boże! Niech przyjadą jak najszybciej, bo mi pęknie pikawa. Mężczyźni są zbyt miętcy na bycie matkami...

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...8daR-FNWAmpGP-

Byłem wczoraj "na przedszkolu" do którego chodziłem. Popłaczę się...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dojechał transport styropianu. Wszystkiego 45m3 EPS 100, w grubościach 5-10-15cm. Przyjechał dzisiaj kierowca przed szóstą raną i rozładowałem sobie na spokojnie. Po południu wniosłem do domu i wnet będę rozkładał.

----------


## R&K

o ... to jesteśmy na podobnym etapie  :wink:  
też lada dzień będę rozkładał styropian na podłodze 

i Gratuluje córeczki

----------


## bob_budownik

W garażu też dajecie styropian na podłogę?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> o ... to jesteśmy na podobnym etapie  
> też lada dzień będę rozkładał styropian na podłodze 
> 
> i Gratuluje córeczki


 :smile: 




> W garażu też dajecie styropian na podłogę?


Nie mam garażu, ale kiedy wybuduję wolnostojący, to nie będę go wcale izolował od gruntu. W lecie powinno z tego powodu być chłodniej, a w zimie na plusie.

----------


## aiki

Ja mam ogrzewany więc dam.

----------


## bob_budownik

Dajesz EPS 100 i na to wylewka? Auto może po tym jeździć  :smile:  ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6874701

----------


## bob_budownik

pięknie

----------


## aiki

> Dajesz EPS 100 i na to wylewka? Auto może po tym jeździć  ?


Wylewka zbrojona siatką.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

_Powiem Wam, 
że coś już mam,
w temacie No-o-rka,
zro-o-bio-ne-goo-o-o-o!_

O to to to (Seba weź mi nie wyrzucaj, bo miałem tylko przedni aparat w telefonie - tylny się porysował na amen, a aparat został w drugim samochodzie). 













Korzystałem z pomocy zaprzyjaźnionego hydraulika. Bałem się samemu, więc zadzwoniłem i gość przyjechał i powiedział co i jak i początek zrobił ze mną. Do wody kupiłem rury z warstwą bazaltu, czy czegoś (Wavin trochę lepszy). Praca będzie wyglądać podobnie, plus zgrzewarka pożyczona od niego. Nigdy wody nie robiłem, a dowiedziałem się mnóstwa niuansów i o kilku sprawach na pewno bym zapomniał, gdyby nie on (odpływy skroplin z kominów i ewentualnej pompy ciepła, podejście pod możliwy kocioł, zawór napowietrzający na poddaszu zamiast kominka przez blachę). Za całą pomoc gość chce 500zł i uważam to za dobry deal. 



To muszę pozgrzewać, choć się bojem jak cholera. Na szczęście próbę szczelności i kontrolę mam zapewnioną.



Z grupy (wodomierzowej) już wyszedłem:



Czasem trzeba być na tyle mądrym, żeby uznać swoją głupotę.

----------


## sebcioc55

Widzę ostro jedziesz, zdjęcia od biedy ujdą  :big tongue: 
Napiszesz co tam masz w tej grupie wodomierzowej? i za ile to wszystko? Można kupić gotowe? A próbę szczelności będziesz robił powietrzem czy wodą?
Kurde ja też się trochę boję... ale w sumie wszystkiego się bałem, a i tak zrobiłem i dom stoi  :wink: 
A kanalizy czemu nie robiłeś głębiej w piachu?
Po co ten odpływ skroplin z PC, z czego te skropliny?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Szczerze mówiąc nie znam jeszcze cen materiałów, bo brałem w hurtowni na WZ-kę, a rozliczenie będzie na koniec, kiedy oddam zbędne elementy. Ceny mają być atrakcyjne, bo robi tam mąż koleżanki. Zobaczymy. 

Co do grupy wodomierzowej, to jest zawór-licznik-trójnik z wyjściem na kran zewnętrzny-zawór antyskażeniowy-filtr-reduktor ciśnienia-zawór. Pewnie można kupić zmontowane, ale nie pytałem. Na trójniku jest drugi trójnik i kranik do przedmuchania odnogi zewnętrznej, próby szczelności i "na zaś". Tę część na pakułach miałem jako-tako ogarniętą, bo już robiłem takie gwinty. Choćby podłączenie pompy do szpilki, czy osadzenie kranu. Akurat to jest małe Miki.

Kanalizę chciałem robić w piachu, ale miałem wtedy inne sprawy na głowie i ostatecznie dałem się przekonać, że mogę spokojnie zrobić po wierzchu. Było mi to wtedy na rękę i tak zostało.

A gdybym zastosował pompę ciepła, to ona może chłodzić, prawda? Wtedy są skropliny i trzeba coś z tym zrobić. Poza tym może się przydać do rekuperatora. Zastrzegam, że nie wiem co będę kiedyś miał, ale zrobienie kilku kolanek to teraz nie koszt. 

Ogólnie zgadzam się z Tobą, że można takie sprawy samemu ogarnąć, ale zeszłoby mi z tym długo. Mam teraz dzidziusia i trzeba trochę żonie pomóc, bo nie śpi po nocach. Musiałem więc poszukać jakiegoś wspomagania, bo chciałbym jeszcze w tym miesiącu zrobić wylewkę.

----------


## bob_budownik

Jak możesz skrobnij coś o chlodzeniu pompą.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mówimy o pompie powietrze-woda, grunt-woda, lub ostatecznie woda-woda. Chłodzenie taka pompą jest możliwe jeśli:
- pompa ma taką opcję (zwykle za stosunkowo niewielką dopłatą),
- mamy instalację schładzającą w domu.

Jeśli chodzi o instalację, to najlepsze do chłodzenia są rurki PEX w suficie, bo tam zalega najwięcej ciepłego powietrza. Są jednak najgorsze do grzania, bo podłoga zimna, a pod sufitem gorąco. Niektórzy twierdzą jednak, że jak sufit ciepły, to będzie promieniował i ogrzeje całe pomieszczenie, ale nic na ten temat nie wiem i nie powiem.
Rozwiązaniem pośrednim jest zamontowanie rurek w ścianach - łączy się wtedy właściwości obydwu rozwiązań, ale powstają inne problemy bo trzeba mieć odsłonięte ściany, podłoga dalej chłodna, itp. 
Jeszcze inne rozwiązanie to wykorzystanie tzw. wody lodowej, produkowanej przez pompę ciepła, do zasilenia klimakonwektorów. To takie jakby grzejniki, które nadają się również do chłodzenia.

----------


## Barth3z

Wydaje mi się, że całe te kombinowanie z chłodzącym sufitem, czy dodatkowi klimakonwektorami wyjdzie drożej niż normalne wodne ogrzewanie podłogowe + zwykły split p-p. Nieprawdaż ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Prawdam :yes: 

Splita będę miał w sobotę (Samsung Classic+ AR18...cośtam), bo chcę go mieć zanim kanały w podłodze rozłożę.

----------


## Barth3z

> Prawdam
> 
> Splita będę miał w sobotę (Samsung Classic+ AR18...cośtam), bo chcę go mieć zanim kanały w podłodze rozłożę.


To jest ten z COP=4,0 czy 4,6 ? Ile Cię będzie kosztował wraz z instalacją ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

SCOP=3,8. COP maksymalny=4,93. Cena ~4400zł brutto z autoryzowanym montażem.

----------


## Barth3z

> SCOP=3,8. COP maksymalny=4,93. Cena ~4400zł brutto z autoryzowanym montażem.


A jaka to moc ? Chyba 5kW ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nominalna moc grzewcza 6kW. Maksymalna 8,2kW. Przewymiarowany, żeby w mrozy coś dawał. 

http://www.energiajutra.com.pl/pl/p/...staw-split/665

----------


## Barth3z

No to full wypas  :smile: 
Daj znać jak działa, szczególnie sterowanie smartfonem.

----------


## sebcioc55

Kurde chyba tez cos podobnego sobie kupie na gorace dni. Ale moze cos tanszego. Te wifi w nim na pewno potrzebuje do dzialania jeszcze jakiegos access pointa. Kurde Przemek ja bym sie bal grzania cieplym powietrzem, odwazny jestes. Ciekaw jestem jak sie sprawdzi i jaki bedzie calkowity koszt tego wraz z kanalami. Wiem ze bedziesz je robil sam ale na pewno bedziesz w stanie je wycenic dla takiego edka z zewnatrz co by chcial takowe kupic. Moze zrewolucjonizujesz systemy C.O. ! :wink:  ja ide za modą na PC  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Szacunkowa cena kanału 150x150 dla odbiorcy końcowego to 35zł brutto za metr bieżący. Mówimy o kanale ocynkowanym o grubości 1mm, sklejonym i znitowanym, z VAT-em 23%. Myślę, że nie wydam na swoje kanały więcej niż 600-700zł plus silikon i nity. Z zarobkiem wyszłoby koło tysiąca, ale napiszę na końcu. Do tego jakiś przyzwoity wentylator - cichy, wydajny i energooszczędny za podobną kwotę. Cała instalacja grzewcza za około 10 tysięcy z klimatyzacją! Plus tysiak za bojler CWU.

Plan jest taki, żeby grzać kablami podłogowymi w II taryfie i reszta klimatyzator. Nie wiem jakie wyjdą proporcje, ale przy teoretycznym zapotrzebowaniu 24kWh/m2*rok mam prognozowane zużycie na CO równe 3072kWh, co daje 1850zł w prądzie. Niechby 2000zł. Jeśli do tego dojdzie COP, to całość należy podzielić przez 2, 3, lub więcej. Wynik psuje CWU, ale to też poprawię dzięki nocnej taryfie i rekuperatorowi wody prysznicowej.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam Sz. P. 
jakie masz średnice gwintów w tej grupie wodomierzowej? Bo nie wiem jakie do siebie kupić. Przyłącze mam na fi32, wiec zeby zbytnio tego nie dławić to przydałyby się 1" (ok fi25), a znowu im wieksze gwinty tym drożej. Bo i tak reszta będzie szła na max fi 25.

EDIT: Przemek, mógłbyś też wrzucić jakieś zdjęcie stelażu podtynkowego do WC? chodzi mi o podłączenie do niego wody, gdzie i jak powinienem wyjśc z kolankiem ze ściany?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

W grupie wodomierzowej najpierw jest zawór 1", a potem od razu redukcja na 3/4" i wszystko na tej średnicy oprócz odnogi na kran, która jest na 1/2".

Zdjęcia stelaża z podłączoną wodą akurat zapomniałem zrobić. Nie zastanawiałem się nad tym zbytnio, bo i tak całość będzie pod płytą GK. Zamieszczam za to resztę zdjęć z wody:









Tutaj widać, że pod spodem idzie rura z zimną wodą. Wydawało mi się łatwiej zrobić na dwóch poziomach, bo mniej mijanek, a zimna woda nie wyziębnie.



Tutaj natomiast zakończenie cyrkulacji w kuchni, i dwa wyjścia zimnej wody (z prawej) i jedno ciepłej. Jest połączone wężykiem, żeby w ciepłej rurze też była woda do próby szczelności, bo nie mam na razie bojlera.



A tu łazienka. Była zmiana koncepcji, bo kran miał na początku być na dłuższym boku wanny, taki montowany w wywierconych w niej otworach. Ostatecznie będzie normalnie, bo baliśmy się, że to będzie niewygodne.





Ekstra?



Zapomniałem o tym kablu, bo na początku miało nie być osobnego prysznica. Trudno - folia w płynie i będzie dobrze.

Oprócz tego zamontowali mi w sobotę klimatyzator:





Wsporniki musiałem zrobić sam, bo te 30cm styropianu nie chciały się zmieścić. Mam więc z nierdzewki 3mm. A co se będę, co nie?
Nie zdążyłem się jeszcze pobawić grzaniem, bo w sobotę nie chciało się włączyć (działa chyba do 28stC, a było 39!), a dzisiaj miałem rozpięty prąd i mi się nie chciało. Muszę pociągnąć kabel przez poddasze, albo specjalnie przedłużacz rozwijać. Urządzenie jest dosyć ciche, a w trybie Quiet w odległości 7 metrów (drugi róg salonu) wcale go nie słychać. Chłodzenie działa fajnie, WIFI potrzebuje routera, więc jeszcze sobie poczeka.

Na koniec przedstawię jeszcze mojego wyjca:



Musiałem kupić centralkę, bo zanim swoją zrobię to mi wyniosą co mam. Nie kupiłem modułu GSM, ale ze starego modemu HSDPA+ i arduino zrobiłem wysyłacz SMS-ów po porcie szeregowym, za pomocą komend AT. Działa i kosztowało mnie 20zł z wysyłką (przejściówka USB/ UART i złączka USB żeńsko-żeńska) plus modem i arduino, ale to już miałem. Można też użyć starej Nokii 3210, ale moja ma padnięty wyświetlacz i poczciwina nie da rady.

Teraz zacznę układać styropian, i do końca miesiąca może zrobię wylewki. Się dzieje.

----------


## aiki

Fajnie idzie.

----------


## sebcioc55

No to już prawie można mieszkać  :smile:  Alarm musi być, ja dzisiaj w nocy sie zrywałem bo mi dzwonił telefonem, przyjechałem a tam nikogo nie ma, na kamerach też nic nie widać, niestety mam wewnątrz tylko, ale patrzą przez pare okien. Ktoś musiał czmychnąc za oknem, kamera go nie obczaiła ale na czujkę alarmu się załapał.
Widze że się rozpędziłeś, pewnie już Cię nie dogonie  :tongue:  A z tym podejściem wody pod stelaż to chodzi mi o to żebym czasami nie wyszedł w najmniej odpowiednim miejscu, czy jest go tam tyle że nie ma znaczenia?
Wszystko to sam robisz czy mistrzu o którym pisałeś?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Miejsca jest od cholery. Stelaż ma szerokość 50cm i głębokość 15cm. Rura spustowa idzie u mnie pionowo w dół, ale na niej mam jeszcze trójnik 45st i z niego wyprowadzony pion odpowietrzający. Rurę doprowadzającą wodę zrób 35-40cm od osi kibla, na wysokości spłuczki, czyli około 1m od posadzki. Łatwiej najpierw stelaż kupić i przymierzyć, a potem zdemontować do tynków, ale jak tam chcesz.

Mistrzu dał radę i pomógł. Bardzo pomógł! Przede wszystkim powiedział mi jak to rozprowadzić, jakimi średnicami, na jakich wysokościach i pomógł wyrysować na ścianach. Pokazał mi też to zgrzewanie, co teraz wydaje mi się naprawdę banalne, choć nie zgrzewałem rurek fi 16 - odradził mi. I tak zeszło ponad tydzień, bo dopiero wczoraj kończyłem i piankowałem. Samemu pierdzieliłbym się z tym do końca miesiąca, więc uważam że było warto. Teraz trzeba jeszcze materiał rozliczyć (i tę pomoc :roll eyes: ).

----------


## sebcioc55

Płacenie najgorsze  :wink:  a czemu z tą wodą tak dużo od osi? ja chciałbym wszystko ukryć w zabudowie stelażu - czy tak się nie praktykuje bo w razie awarii lepiej mieć dostęp?
Powiedz mi jeszcze jak wychodzisz z kolankiem gwintowanym do przyboru? Tzn ile centymetrów poza tyn, czy może na równi? Masz gwinty wewnętrzne? Bo nie wiem jak u siebie robić a zaraz po tynkach będę to robił.
Ostatnie pytanie: masz jakieś tips%tricks co do zgrzewania? Ja troche próbowałem i niby wychodziło, sprawdzałem i szczelnie jest. Ale czy jestem tych moich zgrzewów pewien na 100% żeby je zabetonować? - nie wiem...

----------


## grend

.. czyli standardowego odpowietrzenia nie robisz i cały czas preferujesz bezkominowy dach. Ten pion odpowietrzający z WC gdzie masz zakończony ? bo on nie dotyczy całego układu tylko WC ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> a czemu z tą wodą tak dużo od osi? ja chciałbym wszystko ukryć w zabudowie stelażu - czy tak się nie praktykuje bo w razie awarii lepiej mieć dostęp?


Nie wiem jaką chcesz mieć zabudowę, ale ja zabuduję całą ścianę w kiblu na równo - będzie tylko przycisk i ubikator na gładkiej ścianie. Stelaż ma 50cm szerokości, więc jak go masz, to możesz dokładnie przymierzyć, a jak nie masz to dla pewności wyjdź obok niego - minimum z 10cm, żeby łatwo wężyka przykręcić. Lepiej jednak kup od razu stelaż, bo łatwiej wszystko ustawić.




> Powiedz mi jeszcze jak wychodzisz z kolankiem gwintowanym do przyboru? Tzn ile centymetrów poza tyn, czy może na równi? Masz gwinty wewnętrzne? Bo nie wiem jak u siebie robić a zaraz po tynkach będę to robił.


Robiłem tak, żeby mniej-więcej były na równo z płytkami. Jak będzie trochę głębiej, to też nic się nie stanie, bo są te krzywki przy bateriach, którymi to później ustawisz. Tylko obie rury muszą być na jednej głębokości! 
Oczywiście gwinty wewnętrzne.




> Ostatnie pytanie: masz jakieś tips%tricks co do zgrzewania? Ja troche próbowałem i niby wychodziło, sprawdzałem i szczelnie jest. Ale czy jestem tych moich zgrzewów pewien na 100% żeby je zabetonować? - nie wiem...


Ja miałem gościa od próby szczelności - przyszedł, nabił na maxa ciśnieniem z sieci (4,5 ATM) i stwierdził, że jest wystarczające do próby. Rano nie spadło, więc stwierdził, że szczelne. Trochę mnie to zdziwiło, ale dalej się trzyma, więc chyba szczelne.

Co do zgrzewania to:
- Zależy jakie rury. Ja miałem z wkładką bazaltową, więc trzeba je gradować tak samo, jak z wkładką aluminiową.
- Próbowałem oznaczać na rurze głębokość wciśnięcia ołówkiem, ale potem wciskałem do oporu. Tak jest łatwiej i równie dobrze (tylko nie na chama!).
- Pomocne jest przyłożenie na sucho i zaznaczenie ołówkiem kreseczek na obu elementach, w celu właściwego ustawienia kąta przy zgrzewaniu.
- Ruch jednostajny prostoliniowy. Nie kręć podczas wciskania!
- Dobrze jest wykonać "moduły" - odcinki instalacji osobno. Na przykład podejścia, mijanki, itp. robisz osobno i dogrzewasz w całości do reszty instalacji.
- BARDZO przydaje się pomoc drugiej osoby. Chodzi o trzymanie zgrzewarki w trudnych miejscach - na przykład podczas dołączania tych modułów.
- Zadbaj o swój spokój - wyśpij się, nie bądź głodny, itp.




> .. czyli standardowego odpowietrzenia nie robisz i cały czas preferujesz bezkominowy dach.


Bezkomin*k*owy.




> Ten pion odpowietrzający z WC gdzie masz zakończony ? bo on nie dotyczy całego układu tylko WC ?


Zakończony na poddaszu napowietrznikiem fi 110. Majster mówił, że to wystarczy spokojnie i mu zaufałem.

----------


## grend

Jak masz kontakt z majstrem to podpytaj się czy nie zrobić odpowietrzenia do WC. Bo mam taka sytuację ze odnoga do WC jest na samej górze, tylko ze mam podłączane do rury fi 160 - niby wydaje mi się ze w tym momenie nie będzie problemu ale zawsze jest jakaś niepewnosc

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Będę miał jeszcze kontakt, bo na razie nie jesteśmy rozliczeni. Niby mówił, że ma być odpowietrzony każdy pion, a jak nie ma pionu (parterówka) to poziom, ale dopytam. Napisz dokładnie co tam masz, żeby miał pojęcie. Albo zdjęcie jakieś daj.

Na budowie posprawdzaliśmy z żoną dzisiaj kabelki. Udało się te dolne - gniazdka, zasilanie podłogówki, przekaźniki od podłogówki, 1-WIRE. Została góra, czyli światło, te dwie rolety w salonie i kable od alarmu. Obecny tymczasowy alarm mam na tymczasowych kablach, które chyba jutro, albo pojutrze zwinę i zamienię na docelowe. Na szczęście wszystko łączy jak trzeba.

W czasie pracy, korzystając z ochłodzenia, włączyłem klimę w tryb grzania. Szczerze powiedziawszy szału nie robi, ale włączyłem w trybie QUIET. Standardowy tryb jest dla mnie stanowczo zbyt głośny i zamierzam korzystać maksymalnie dużo z cichego. Jak pisałem - farelka to nie jest, choć temperatura w salonie podniosła się z 18stC do 22stC w ciągu 15, może 20 minut. Okna jednak były uchylone, drzwi wejściowe też, a wewnętrznych nie mam. Tak na prawdę chodzi chyba o to, że temperatura nawiewu jest niska. Czuć ciepło, ale to jest jakieś 35-40stC, a jestem przyzwyczajony do DGP z kominka, gdzie temp. na nawiewie to 60stC.
Najgorsza jednak jest jednostka zewnętrzna. Słychać ją przez ścianę, choć szczerze mówiąc głośna nie jest. Chyba drgania przenoszą się na ścianę, a ta oddaje je do środka. Słychać taki charakterystyczny odgłos lodówki, co jest koszmarnie uciążliwe i w tym pokoju nie będzie się dało spać. Nie wiem jeszcze co z tym zrobić. Na początek podłożę jakieś gumy pod uchwyty ścienne (choć jednostka zewn. leży na gumowych podkładkach), potem ocieplę i może to coś da, a jak nie, to ostatecznie ściągnę ją ze ściany i postawię obok domu. A chciałem na poddaszu montować...

----------


## bob_budownik

Daj na próbe gume też od muru jakąś potrójną starą dętkę, bo to co sie zdoła tego hałasu/drgań przenieść przez wsporniki to oddziałowuje jeszcze przez ściane a ściana w tym momencie jest oooooogroooomną menbraną jak w głośniku. Może jeszcze jakieś podkładki gumowe. Fajny wspornik masz, warto go wykorzystać.

Odnośnie wentylacji pionów kan. to jakiś macher mi opowiadał o napowietrznikach schowanych w gebericie, że to niby ekstra tanie,proste i niezawodne rozwiązanie. U mnie mam zaplanowany na końcu pion aż do dachu co bedzie dawał luft do kanalizy, ale u mnie do tego jeszcze daleko fhuj :wink: 
Narazie borykam się z innymi problemami :wink: 
Powodzenia Przemek!!!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Klima na razie spokojnie wisi i nikt jej nie rusza, chociaż dzisiaj zbyt ciepło nie było. Wziąłem się za to za układanie styropianu na podłodze. Kanały mam zamówione i może we wtorek będą, a tymczasem układam warstwy pod nimi, czyli 5cm-folia-10cm. Na to pójdzie jeszcze 15cm i w tej warstwie kanały, folia, 5cm i wylewka.

Robota żmudna, bo trzeba dokładnie docinać. W jednym pomieszczeniu będę miał wlot kanału w samym rogu, więc ułożyłem już warstwę 15cm i dałem na górę 5cm na podgląd jak to będzie wysoko. Powinna być folia, ale to tylko do zdjęcia:



Udało mi się dzisiaj rozłożyć trochę ponad 50m2. Pierwsze 3 warstwy (5cm-folia-10cm) kołkuję... :jaw drop:  Tak, tak. Doszedłem do wniosku, że nie dam rady zrobić całkiem szczelnie i jak będzie powódź, to mi się wleje jakąś małą nieszczelnością woda do styropianu, a potem już nie odpłynie bo nie będzie ujścia. Poza tym musiałem spód jakoś ustabilizować, bo na nierównym chudziaku (szczególnie przy samych ścianach) styropian "wyrcał". Myślałem to kleić, ale ostatecznie wybrałem kołkowanie, co załatwia od razu dwa problemy, bo robi również odpływy dla wody.
Zastanawiacie się pewnie po co mi ta folia, skoro jest dziurawa. Ja też nie wiem, ale to ponoć ma odcinać parowanie wilgoci z gruntu i chudziaka i wnikanie jej do styropianu. Nie wiem dlaczego miałaby wnikać, skoro styropian to bariera dyfuzyjna, a przy tym cieplejszy od chudziaka, ale niech tam. Folia za stówkę, więc wysupłałem. Przez dziurki może coś wejdzie wilgoci, ale niektórzy nie dają folii nawet pod styropian pod płytą fundamentową i jest.

A co do płyty fundamentowej, to jak ktoś ma, to niech nie patrzy. Opróżniałem blaszaka, bo chcę wyrównać działkę i go przenieść i miałem tam poskładane zaprawy w workach na styropianie fundamentowym co mi zostało 2 płyty. Styropian 10cm hydro tak wygląda po roku:







Sam się tak nie załatwił, o nie! Prawda jest taka, że pod płytę sypie się jakiś tłuczeń co go mysza nie przegryzie, ale gdyby ktoś nie doceniał natury, to niech to czym prędzej zrobi. Po elewacji też zapierdzielają, więc listwy startowe to niegłupia sprawa.

----------


## aiki

Startówki mam  :smile:  A po obwodzie z kamyków będzie - może pomoże.
A u Ciebie to chyba nornice były.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie wiem co to było, ale zastanawiam się co się stało z tym styropianem. Zeżarły? To chyba ciężkostrawne, nie?

----------


## aiki

Szukaj gniazda w okolicy.

----------


## autorus

dokładnie. W styro jest ciepło.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Poszukam. Autorus ten dom masz ciekawy. Chyba drogi był... z bańkę?

----------


## autorus

mój wykonawca  stwierdził,  że to są dwa domy albo nawet trzy standardowe.  wiec koszty trzeba pomnożyć 2 lub 3 razy.  ot.

----------


## sebcioc55

Przemek, ale ten styropian to chyba leżał na gołej ziemi co? Jakbyś go położył na podbudowie np ze zwykłego piachu to gryzonie tam nie wchodzą. Ja niedługo będę odkopywał kawałek izolacji żeby odgrom dokończyć to zobacze czy coś tam wlazło, a może lepiej nie sprawdzać? :wink: 

BTW: kurde ta folia pod styro posadzki mi jakoś nie leży, u mnie powodzi nie będzie, nie wiem czy ją dawać...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Na gołej ziemi przez rok. Podbudowa z piachu nie wiem, ale ze żwiru wyklucza przegryzienie. Chyba że bokiem frańca wejdzie.

U mnie są dwie folie:
- 5cm od spodu, podziurawiona kołkami, najprawdopodobniej całkiem bezsensowna, 
- 5cm od góry, żeby nie dawać pod samą wylewką, coby jej siatką i butami nie podziurawić - również najprawdopodobniej bez sensu. 

Zamierzam jednak tę górną zrobić szczelnie i wywinąć na ściany - jak będzie powódź i coś się wleje, to kablami powinienem to szybko odparować. Teoria jest tym razem taka, że wilgoć z domu przenika przez beton, wchodzi w styropian (może w te łączenia?), spada jej temperatura i wykrapla się tam woda. Ta teoria trafia we mnie jak piłka lekarska w nos - otumaniony wysupłam jeszcze stówkę, albo półtorej i ją założę.

Pocieszające jest to, że co byś nie zrobił, to i tak źle.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Nie chcę się "wtryniać" w temat instalacji, ale rozważ zmianę zaworu przedlicznikowego na taki:

https://www.bricoman.pl/artykuly-hyd...liwny-1-2-m-83

Za licznikiem możesz zaraz wstawić kulowy. Dlaczego proponuję takie rozwiązanie? Nieruszany kulowy po jakimś czasie przestanie spełniać swoje zadanie bo się "zakamieni" i wtedy będzie się kręcić rączka, a wnętrze zaworu się nie ruszy. W przypadku awarii w domu ( oby nie  :wink:  ), to możesz skutecznie odciąć zasilanie wody do domu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Hmmm....

----------


## aiki

> Hmmm....


Naprawdę wyczerpujące  :smile:

----------


## bob_budownik

Jestem zdania że jak zawór to nie z obi, najbardziej mnie bawi taki z obi do pralki czy spłuczki, to są zawory SYMBOLICZNE. Po roku w zasadzie odpadają.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Hmmm...

----------


## aiki

Kurcze ja mam Obi zawory.

Hmmm...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kurcze ja mam 100 tyś odwiedzin.

Hmmm... może napiszę co tam u mnie? Tak! Napiszę co tam u mnie!

U mnie powoli do przodu. Zakończyłem prace związane z przyłączami, bo w ubiegłym tygodniu sprawiłem sobie oczyszczalnię ścieków. Wersja drenażowa, osadnik 2m3, do tego 48mb drenów i studzienka rozdzielcza. Prosta i tania konstrukcja na przepuszczalny grunt jak u mnie.















Trzeba było przekuć się przez fundament, bo mi się nie chciało, to znaczy nie zdążyłem przed chudziakiem. Na początku próba czymś takim:



ale trzeba było cięższy sprzęt z wypożyczalni:



i dobrego zawodnika:



żeby ostateczny efekt był taki:



Zrobiłem sobie zdjęcie jak na styro działa folia kubełkowa. Widać, że pomimo rocznego naporu ziemi pozostaje wyraźny dystans, ale to twardszy styropian fundamentowy.





Skoro już miałem ekipę i koparkę, to zadecydowałem o wykonaniu rurowego GWC. Nie zrobiłem przepustu na etapie fundamentów, bo myślałem, że z niego zrezygnuję. Teraz jednak zachciało mi się zrobić go z rury od sracza, wiec kupiłem 24mb PCV fi 200, do tego kolanka i na końcu trójnik zadeklowany od dołu. Ten dekiel tworzy małą miskę ociekową, więc skropiny powinny tam spływać. Niestety będę musiał puścić po ścianie w warstwie styropianu i wprowadzić na poddasze.











Ostatnia sprawa to kanały od rozprowadzenia powietrza z salonu i ciąg dalszy izolacji podłogi. Kupiłem sobie anemometr, a wentylatory wziąłem tymczasowo z projektu rekuperator.



























Kanały muszę jeszcze złożyć razem, ale jakoś nie mam ostatnio czasu. W sobotę mierzyłem przepływy powietrza na niesłyszalnym biegu i wyszło mi, że potrzebuję dwa wentylatory. Razem wyciągną około 500m3/h i to jest mój cel. Nie mierzyłem jeszcze jakości GWC. Ciąg jest, ale nie miałem przy sobie anemometru, więc nie wiem ile powietrza przepływało i jaka była różnica temperatur.

W ogóle trudno mi ostatnio cokolwiek ruszyć. Albo wypada mi jakaś fucha, albo zakupy w Rzeszowie, albo inne głupoty. W środę i czwartek jadę do nich:

http://endorfinestudio.pl/

i zaczynam rękawek. Coś w takim klimacie:

https://www.google.pl/search?q=geish...w=1696&bih=809

Nie ma czasu na budowę, ale może coś na urlopie od 20-07 przez dwa tygodnie podciągnę.

----------


## zawadzony

Może lepiej by pasowało:

https://blackirontattoo.files.wordpr...he-builder.jpg

 :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Hmmm...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Byłem dzisiaj coś porobić i udało mi się sprawdzić GWC. Przy maksymalnym ciągu wentylatora, czyli około 730m3/h na wlocie było 31stC, a na wylocie 22stC. To jest klasyczny rurowiec, 24mb poziomej rury zakopanej ze spadkiem od -1,60 do -1,85 metra głębokości licząc od powierzchni do osi rury. Chodził tak kilka minut, a potem zmniejszyłem ciąg na jakieś 150m3/h i temperatury były podobne. Nie wiem co byłoby później, ale mam zamiar używać go do ochrony przeciwzamrożeniowej wymiennika w rekuperatorze i powinien się sprawdzić.

Poza tym czy ktoś wie jak gęsto powinny iść kable podłogowe? Są chyba bardziej wydajne od PEXów, więc co 10cm raczej nie trzeba, ale co sądzicie o rozstawach co 20cm?

----------


## Barth3z

> Byłem dzisiaj coś porobić i udało mi się sprawdzić GWC. Przy maksymalnym ciągu wentylatora, czyli około 730m3/h na wlocie było 31stC, a na wylocie 22stC. To jest klasyczny rurowiec, 24mb poziomej rury zakopanej ze spadkiem od -1,60 do -1,85 metra głębokości licząc od powierzchni do osi rury. Chodził tak kilka minut, a potem zmniejszyłem ciąg na jakieś 150m3/h i temperatury były podobne. Nie wiem co byłoby później, ale mam zamiar używać go do ochrony przeciwzamrożeniowej wymiennika w rekuperatorze i powinien się sprawdzić.


Dziś testowałem swoją rozbiegówkę, czyli 30metrów rury fi200mm zakopanej poniżej 2m. Rano zbiłem temp. powietrza zewn. do 19oC. Na koniec dnia było to już tylko 22oC. 
Ale po rozbiegówce, powietrze wpada u mnie do drugiego GWC - żwirowca pod domem. A tam już znacznie lepiej. Rano zbiłem temp. powietrza z 19oC na 12 oC, a wieczorem z 22oC na 12,4oC  :wink:  Przy takiej efektywność zapewne będę mógł skutecznie chłodzić dom.




> Poza tym czy ktoś wie jak gęsto powinny iść kable podłogowe? Są chyba bardziej wydajne od PEXów, więc co 10cm raczej nie trzeba, ale co sądzicie o rozstawach co 20cm?


Ja prawdopodobnie dam na przemian co 10cm rurę PE-RT i kabel 10 lub 17 W/mb. Każdy z nich będzie w rozstawie co 20cm. Zaczne od kabla podłaczając sterowanie ogrzewaniem do Fibaro (już zamówiłem zestaw do testów). PE-RT nie jest drogi, więc wrzucę na wszelki wypadek.

----------


## R&K

kable dobierasz  tak 
OZC  - wynik dla pomieszczenia  , powierzchnia ukladana kabla np kuchnia i lazienka ni musi byc zgodna z powierzchnia pomiszczenia , bierzesz pod uwage 10/24 h godzin w jakich będzie pracowac lub mniej bo ostre mrozy -20 dla ktorych js liczone OZC występują nizbyt czesto i na tej podstawi liczysz dlugosc i moc kabla by osiagnac dane zapotrzbowanie i na tej podtsawie wychodzi Ci rozstaw 

u mni w lazince jest to co 8 cm 
a na poddaszu w pokoju co 25 cm

----------


## sebcioc55

Ładne zdjecia  :wink: 
A ta oczyszczalnia ile Cie w calosci kosztowala? Podobno przy oczyszczalni trzeba dawac odpowietrzenie w domu ponad dach bo oczyszczalnia wytwarza nadcisnienie i potrafi podobno nawet bulgotnac "bąkiem" w syfonie. Robisz tak?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Oczyszczalnia, rury dolotowe, żwirek, włóknina, koparka, GWC i robocizna łącznie 6 tyś. Mam w WC wyprowadzone odpowietrzenie fi 110 na poddasze i tak zostanie. Nie chcę dziurawić dachu.

Te kable to chyba zrobię po prostu co 15cm tam gdzie płytki, a co 20 cm tam gdzie panele. Wydaje mi się, że przykrycie podłogi panelem spowoduje wzrost oporu przewodzenia, a co za tym idzie zwiększenie rozchodzenia się ciepła w bok i przez to równomierne wygrzanie wylewki. Dla mojego domu wystarczająca moc grzewcza to około 25W/m2, więc jak dam kable 17W/mb to i tak wyjdzie ponad trzykrotnie więcej. Najwyżej podniosę temperaturę podłogi w danym pomieszczeniu i będzie.

A ze zdjęciami to taki myk: *nachuchałem na obiektyw i przetarłem śmatą*. To było zbyt proste żebym wcześniej na to wpadł.

----------


## aiki

Kable daj odwrotnie. pod płytki rzadziej

----------


## sebcioc55

Droga ta oczyszczalnia, biorąc pod uwagę że taki gotowy zestaw to max 2k.  Z tym napowietrzeniem to zrobię jak Ty, ewentualnie potem bedę myślał dalej.

BTW: masz wiecej zdjęć podejścia wodnego z cyrkulacją? Bo nie wiem czy dawać trójnik w ścianie czy na dole przed kolankiem.

----------


## grend

> kable dobierasz  tak 
> OZC  - wynik dla pomieszczenia  , powierzchnia ukladana kabla np kuchnia i lazienka ni musi byc zgodna z powierzchnia pomiszczenia , bierzesz pod uwage 10/24 h godzin w jakich będzie pracowac lub mniej bo ostre mrozy -20 dla ktorych js liczone OZC występują nizbyt czesto i na tej podstawi liczysz dlugosc i moc kabla by osiagnac dane zapotrzbowanie i na tej podtsawie wychodzi Ci rozstaw 
> 
> u mni w lazince jest to co 8 cm 
> a na poddaszu w pokoju co 25 cm


a masz WM ? Jak to faktycznie wychodzi - jest potrzebne takie zagęszczenie w łazience ? Przy WM nagrzane powietrze z pokoi wchodzi i tak do łazienki którą nagrzewa, a także stosując WM powodujesz samoistnie obrót powietrza i uśrednianie temeratury w całym domu.  Ja wszędzie zrobiem równo rostaw 15 cm około 65W na m2

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Oczyszczalnia 2200 żwir 800, rury łącznie 1300, koparka 900, młot udarowy 86 i włóknina n ie wiem ile. Reszta robota - dwa dni. 

Zdjęcia poszukam jutro, ale to po prostu równolegle biegnąca rura do tej z ciepłą wodą i połączona z nią przed wyjściem na ścianę przy najdalszym poborze.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Już nie wiem co z tymi kablami. W Google projekty podlogowek pokazują geście w łazienkach ale miałem jakiś programik co mi pexa policzył jak aikido radzi - 15 cm pokoje, 20 łazienki i kuchnia i 30 cm kotłownia i wiatrołap.

Aikido to niechcący - słownik w telefonie. Sorki. Ale zabawnie wyszło.

----------


## grend

> Już nie wiem co z tymi kablami. W Google projekty podlogowek pokazują geście w łazienkach ale miałem jakiś programik co mi pexa policzył jak aikido radzi - 15 cm pokoje, 20 łazienki i kuchnia i 30 cm kotłownia i wiatrołap.
> 
> Aikido to niechcący - słownik w telefonie. Sorki. Ale zabawnie wyszło.



czy te projekty uwzgledniaja że masz WM , ze będziesz grzał tylko taryfa nocna i masz grzanie akumulacyjne w grubej posadzce ...... 
Jak masz wątpliwości to zadaj pytanie u "kablarzy" na watku ogrzewający elektrycznoscia wystąp

----------


## aiki

> Aikido to niechcący - słownik w telefonie. Sorki. Ale zabawnie wyszło.


Nic się nie stało. W końcu od tego się zaczęło  :smile:

----------


## grend

> a masz WM ? Jak to faktycznie wychodzi - jest potrzebne takie zagęszczenie w łazience ? Przy WM nagrzane powietrze z pokoi wchodzi i tak do łazienki którą nagrzewa, a także stosując WM powodujesz samoistnie obrót powietrza i uśrednianie temeratury w całym domu.  Ja wszędzie zrobiem równo rostaw 15 cm około 65W na m2


Małe sprostowanie ma co 20 cm

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zróbcie se tak:

http://www.pcworld.pl/news/112297/Ch...fikuj.DNS.html 

Wylewka będzie w poniedziałek jak pał nie zaleją zbytnio. Będą fotosy.

----------


## sebcioc55

Powiem Ci że kiedyś próbowałem różnych dnsów, ale te faktycznie trochę szybciej przekierowuja na chcianą stronę, dzięki  :smile: 

Ja do wylewek mam dwa tygodnie, nie wiem czy zdążę, zobaczymy jak będzie z pracą. Wrzuć foty przed zalaniem, może coś wypatrzę co u siebie poprawić. Możesz np wrzucić szczegół dylatacji przy ścianie. Bo ja jednak daję folię czarna 0,2, do tego dochodzi ta pianka dylatacyjna, a do tego jeszcze już na styropian folia alu. Nie wiem czy ją po długości przyklejać taśmą czy nie...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

DNS-y owe pierwszej są próby. Korzystajcie.

Fotosy będą najpewniej w poniedziałek po wylewki ukończeniu. Nie skończyłem dzisiaj, więc pozostaje w Dzień Pański zapierdalać, ażeby potrzebną pracę ukończyć. Szczęśliwie zostało mi tylko 90 m2 piątki rozłożyć i folię rozwinąć i pokleić. Taśmę kupiłem dzisiaj do tego celu z nazwy przynajmniej zpecjalizowaną, a styropian prawie bezproblemowo pójdzie, bo łatwo nożem tnie się onen (WTF?). Otóż nacinasz Waćpan i z bani pociągasz, a ów izolacyjny materiał  w miejscu kozikiem okazanym sam riposty nie pragnąc pęka. Niestety kanały zaprojektowane do się wybornego ze styropianem zlicowania, przyjęły pozycję z nierówności chudziaka wynikającej, przez którąż to okoliczność nieco ponad poziom warstwy ocieplenia wystają. Nie jest to szczęśliwie wielkim problemem, jako że tarkę samorobnej produkcji do styropianu posiadam, która to taką ma właściwość, że zajebiście się do wszelakich bruzd w styropianie wykonywania nadaje. Muskuł ręki prawej staw łokciowy zginający poćwiczę, a zarazem dam klawą rozgrzewkę muskułowi ów staw prostującemu poprzez zadania bruzd w styropianie wykonania spełnienie. Nadzieję przy tym mam niekłamaną, że od okrzyków bojowych podnoszenia się powstrzymam, jako że "KURWA" lecąca z Domu Wariatów w Dzień Pański mogłaby sąsiadów w sposób nieupragniony do osoby mojej nastawić.

Pozdrawiam i życzę najlepszego, z okazji końca tego dnia pięknego i niech Wam się zdarzy co Wam się marzy.

----------


## bob_budownik

Mocarz.
Ament

----------


## Mikolaj5

Przemek, pytanie, dlaczego tak obficie pianowales rury od kanalizy i woda idace po podladze? Post 707.
Tak trzeba? Pytam jako laik w temacie instalacji, to jeszcze dlugo przedemna.

----------


## bob_budownik

Mikołaj widzę, że masz ciekawy projekt, to indywidualny? Wchodzę na Twój dziennik, chętnie będę śledził.

----------


## sebcioc55

Panie, jak tam te betony? Wylane? :roll eyes:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Przemek, pytanie, dlaczego tak obficie pianowales rury od kanalizy i woda idace po podladze? Post 707.
> Tak trzeba? Pytam jako laik w temacie instalacji, to jeszcze dlugo przedemna.


Tutaj tak robili i mi się spodobało. Ponoć można też piaskiem zasypać, ale to nie po mojemu.




Powolutku Seba. Będą i betony. Najsamprzód trzeba było kanały i styropiany poskładać. 





Tu masz szczegół:



i jeszcze jeden zaległy:



To jest ta tarka co ma taką właściwość zajebistą, że się... ble ble... no taka tarka:



Ozapierdzielałem się cały weekend, w poniedziałek byłem na budowie o 5 rano, a i tak folię układałem już z ekipą. Na szczęście chłopaki ogarnięte - przyszli, zapytali o wodę i prąd, więc sobie myślę:

_PROFESKA - poniedziałek 7 rano, a oni od razu do roboty._ 

Pokazałem więc co gdzie, a Ci wyciągnęli... czajnik i zrobili sobie kawę, po czym oświadczyli że nie mogą podłączyć się do wody, bo jest gwint ODWROTNY (wewnętrzny) i trzeba kupić kranik. Pojechałem więc po kranik, a ekipa zaległa na styropianie nie marnując sił. Byłem z powrotem o 8:30 i do 14:30 było po wszystkim, łącznie z myciem sprzętu. Czary proszę Państwa!

Najpierw folia, podsypka, siatka 10x10cm, kable na szybko.











Potem więcej betonu i szuflowania.



Potem poziom. Dzisiaj jest era lasera i kręci mnie ta zabawka.

 

Potem łacenie po zrobionych poziomach.





I tak to wygląda w szczegółach:







A tak w ogóle:









Szuflowy się urobił:



bo naprawdę niewiele zostało:



pół kubika mniej i by brakło. Na fakturze za piasek było 10,3 tony (16,5 m3), w cenie 495 zł.

Do tego dzisiaj zrobiłem sobie startówki do ocieplenia z ocynku 0,5mm. Kupiłem 6 arkuszy 3x1m, pociąłem każdy na 3 pasy i zagiąłem. W sumie kosztowało mnie to 320zł z paliwem do kumpla auta za 54mb.



Udało mi się dzisiaj jeszcze palucha na tej blasze rozciąć, zdenerwować się i upocić, odebrać nie ten klej do ocieplenia który zamawiałem (jutro mi wymienią), oraz kupić zestaw do gruntowania i zagruntować ścianę. Jedną.





Jutro muszę iść do US. Na pewno dopatrzyli się jakiejś ulgi mi przysługującej, o której nie wiem... Może jutro, a może pojutrze zacznę ocieplenie.

----------


## grend

10m3 i 16 ton ....

to jest właśnie to szybko sprawnie i można jechać z robota dalej. Ile worków cementu poszło na posadzkę ?
a termostat wrzuciłeś w posadzke ?

----------


## sebcioc55

elegancko  :smile:  sie wprowadzać można jak wyschnie  :cool:  a ten stelaż do WC to trzeba betonować? nie można później śrubami przytegować do posadzki? I po co jest to zaślepione kolanko w odpowietrzeniu?
Jaką masz grubość posadzki? Bo zastanawiam się ile u mnie pójdzie materiału, możesz podać jeszcze ile cementu poszło? No i grubość i metraż?
Podoba mi się patent na "wyżeranie" tą maszynką kanałów na kanały  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Masz błąd w tych listwach startowych.
Powinno być jeszcze urwanie wody - kapinos po zew. stronie.

Posadzki super.
 U mnie stop z robotą.
Trzeba kasy nazbierać no i kilka spraw życiowych po drodze było.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> 10m3 i 16 ton ....
> 
> to jest właśnie to szybko sprawnie i można jechać z robota dalej. Ile worków cementu poszło na posadzkę ?
> a termostat wrzuciłeś w posadzke ?


Można. Dawniej się cała rodzina schodziła i kilka dni roboty było. Poziomy ściągane po rurkach i te sprawy. Cementu "jedynka" poszło 1900kg. Termostaty wrzuciłem i te klocki styropianowe są na przejściu ich ze ściany w podłogę, że jakby trudno było wymienić, to rozgrzebię styropian, wsadzę palucha i nakieruję. To tak w ostatniej chwili wymyślone "na wszelki wypadek".




> elegancko  sie wprowadzać można jak wyschnie


Czasami poważnie o tym myślę. Trzy baby w domu i na dole mama czwarta.




> a ten stelaż do WC to trzeba betonować? nie można później śrubami przytegować do posadzki? I po co jest to zaślepione kolanko w odpowietrzeniu?


Teraz bym przytegował, ale już mam zabetonowane. Trzeba to pokochać. Kolanko jest żeby żmijkę wsadzić jak się odpływ zatka. Zrobię sobie płytkę na magnesie.




> Jaką masz grubość posadzki? Bo zastanawiam się ile u mnie pójdzie materiału, możesz podać jeszcze ile cementu poszło? No i grubość i metraż?
> Podoba mi się patent na "wyżeranie" tą maszynką kanałów na kanały


Zamawiałem piasku na 8cm (128*0,08=10,24m3=16,384t). Płukany, ostry "na wylewki". Normalnie na posadzkę 6cm (standard) idzie tona cementu i 4,8m3 piasku na 80m2.  




> Masz błąd w tych listwach startowych.
> Powinno być jeszcze urwanie wody - kapinos po zew. stronie.
> 
> Posadzki super.


Już słyszałem że tam mają być otwory na spust wody, albo przestrzeń powietrzna, ale u mnie to działa trochę inaczej. 
Przede wszystkim listwy mają szerokość 28cm, bo chcę je zamontować na lanych ścianach fundamentowych, około 25cm nad ziemią i 75cm poniżej poziomu podłogi (mniejsze straty ciepła przez mostek cieplny, ponieważ mniejsza różnica temperatur). Ściany fundamentowe miejscami mam na równo, ale miejscami wystają przed ściany parteru, więc listwy zrobiłem 2cm węższe (+1cm na klej), a poza tym metr jak na 3 części podzielisz, to nie zostaje nawet materiału na wygięcie dwóch sensownych półek.
Potem na wierzch przykleję normalną listwę z siatką, a niżej (tam gdzie jest 20cm styropianu fundamentowego i zrobi się uskok) dokleję jeszcze 5cm, albo i 10 i zrobię gzyms.




> U mnie stop z robotą.
> Trzeba kasy nazbierać no i kilka spraw życiowych po drodze było.


Chyba też by mi się stop przydał, ale nie ma zmiłuj. W listopadzie zaczynam kredyt spłacać i chcę się wprowadzić.

----------


## aiki

Nie mam kredytu  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja swój chętnie odstąpię. Za darmo. Albo za wiedzę jak połączyć okna wystawione 10cm za mur (na kotwach) ze styropianem? Myślałem dać styropian 10cm wokół samego okna, uzupełnić pianką i nakleić taśmę paroprzepuszczalną, a na wierzch jeszcze 20cm styropianu. Problem to brak taśm, które się kleją do styropianu. Co robić?

----------


## sebcioc55

Zrob tak jak piszesz a tasme przyklej klejem w piance do styro. Przeciez on klei wszystko. Zaraz dasz na to te pozostale 20cm i bedzie git.

----------


## grend

no nie mów że w zamyśle masz butyl ? To fikcja, jeszcze konsultowana z dzialem technicznym dystrybutora gadżetów do okien. Ja kleiłem do XPS i bezproblemu.
Ja też mam tak zrobione - Zlicować pierwsza warstwą styro z oknem i póxniej standardowo potraktować ten styro jak mur.

----------


## sebcioc55

Mi chodzilo zeby tasmy przykleic do styro za pomoca kleju do styropianu w puszce. Nie znam zadnego specjalnego produktu do tego. Sasiad mi przywiozl z niemiec tasmy (oklejalem nimi kotwy) ktore mialy w sobie taki klej ze sie kleily nawet do powietrza, taki byl zajebisty  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ale od styropianu mi poodchodziły na parapetach wewnętrznych. Dobra spróbuję tak jak miałem robić, bo taśmy i tak już zamówiłem, ale chyba sobie ułatwię i zrobię tak jak ten Słowak:

https://www.modrastrecha.sk/blog/mio...omina-som-ufo/







i na to dam jeszcze kilka cm prostopadle do powierzchni okna. Dzięki Bart3z.

----------


## Barth3z

Zobacz jeszcze na te zdjęcia począwszy od tego:
https://www.modrastrecha.sk/blog/mio...-ufo/10943694/
i przez kolejnych 20 zdjęć masz pokazane krok po kroku wyklejanie taśmy.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zaczęło się. Porobiłem cosik przy cokole, zamontowałem startówki i przykleiłem 6 z 8 wierszy styropianu na tej pierwszej ścianie. Wcześniej rozbiłem dziecku namiot, napompowałem paszczą basen i nalałem wody, pościągałem styropian ze strychu i podlałem wylewkę. Po wszystkim podlałem wylewkę jeszcze raz. Styropian kleję na klej z wora, a jak podeschnie napycham pianki z pistoletu na 100% spoin. Wcześniej też spoinuję ścianę, bo mam nadzieję że to poprawi szczelność. Dużo pracy, a jeszcze pogoda taka, że albo 32 stopnie w cieniu, albo burza. Tak czy tak człowiek mokry, ale raczej mało to przyjemne.

Na szczęście pomaga mi żona - ogarnia dzieci i smaruje mi płyty. I jeszcze znosi moje humory. Jutro może jakieś zdjęcia wstawię, albo w sobotę. Czekam na korki do styropianu i taśmy paroprzepuszczalne.

----------


## aiki

Nie wiem jak u Was ale czy nie jest za ciepło na klejenie styro?
Dopuszczalne jest 25*C styro podłoża i powietrza.
Jeśli choć jedno jest wyższe to może być beee....
Siatki sobie pozakładaj bo Ci odpadnie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No właśnie. Co robić? Jak patrzę jak bloki jadą i jest 35 st w cieniu, a do słońca z 50, to sobie myślę, że pod moim okapem nie jest aż tak źle. Z drugiej strony to grafit. Tylko nie mam za bardzo czym tego osłonić.

----------


## karolek75

> Ja swój chętnie odstąpię. Za darmo. Albo za wiedzę jak połączyć okna wystawione 10cm za mur (na kotwach) ze styropianem? Myślałem dać styropian 10cm wokół samego okna, uzupełnić pianką i nakleić taśmę paroprzepuszczalną, a na wierzch jeszcze 20cm styropianu. Problem to brak taśm, które się kleją do styropianu. Co robić?


Ja mam zrobione tak i tasmy nie odchodza:

----------


## aiki

Plandeka za 30 zł daje radę.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Ja mam zrobione tak i tasmy nie odchodza:


A co jest pod tymi taśmami? Znaczy się jaki styropian? Zwykły fasadowy, czy jakiś EPS 100 albo XPS?
Ja i tak będę miał po swojemu, bo już przykleiłem styropian na dwie ściany. 





Plandeki nie mam, ale zostało mi folii z wylewek. Wrzucę ją na poddasze jak będę strop ocieplał. Ta nieosłonięta ściana jest od północy i lepiłem ją wczoraj. Jutro ciąg dalszy.

----------


## aiki

Szczeliny większe niż 1 cm uzupełniaj styro. Pianka gorzej wypada.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jedną tylko wypełniłem pianką, ale sporo jej idzie na taką grubość. Jutro chcę te dwie ściany oblepić na gotowo, zapiankować i może uda mi się coś kołków porobić. 
W ogóle trudno się to tnie, bo grube, ale mam na to sposób. Nazywa się Makita.



Dziwnie się żona na mnie na początku patrzyła, ale teraz jej się podoba.

----------


## aiki

Moja-twoja by tak bardziej podeszła. Pierwszy raz słyszę aby ktoś styro łańcuchową ciął i to jeszcze spalinową haha

----------


## sebcioc55

W końcu to dom wariatów  :big tongue:  ale makietą fakt że pewnie trochę tych cm poleci w wióry, to na pewno będzie równiej niż piłą moja-twoja przy grubości 30 cm... mi przy 16cm ciezko było na długości 1m ciąc prostopadle, na 30 cm jest pewnie jeszcze gorzej.
BTW folia pierwszorzędnie rozłożona  :smile:  na necie 100m^2 takiej typ 200 to kosztuje chyba z 30 zł.

Dobrze Ci idzie, chyba masz ciśnienie na przeprowadzkę  :smile:  U mnie motywacja słaba...

----------


## aiki

A do mnie doszedł tafo bezpieczeństwa 24V - będzie cięciałka

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Próbowałem cięciałkę zrobić z prostownika i struny od gitary. Nawet to działało, ale trzeba spokojnie, powoli. Może ta wersja tnąca metr na raz, z równoległym do stołu drutem oporowym dałaby radę, ale znowu jak tym elki wokół okien wycinać? 
Ostatecznie pierdyknąłem prostownik do bagażnika, patrzę, a tam łańcuchowa...

----------


## karolek75

> A co jest pod tymi taśmami? Znaczy się jaki styropian? Zwykły fasadowy, czy jakiś EPS 100 albo XPS?
> .


Fasadowy grafit 0,031

----------


## aiki

Cięciałka zrobiona bardzo prosta. Musze popracować nad naciągiem drutu - mocniejsze sprężyny i nad regulacją temp. bo drut sie czerwony robi. Chyba jakiś ściemniacz pójdzie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Takie cięciałki z drutu i transformatora to mogą mieć normalni ludzie. Ja mam taką:



Jest świetna, nie potrzeba kabla, nie potrzeba stołu, docinam na rusztowaniu i się nie pierdzielę. Wczoraj robiłem między krokwiami:



Niestety poległem po 1,5 ściany i szlag mnie trafił. Upał, zmęczenie, niewyspanie. No i piętro wystaje 2cm poza obrys stropu... Kto to murował ja się pytam???

Jedna ściana już jest pod kołkowanie i narożniki, a nawet mam już taśmę do okien. Drugą ścianę skończę jutro i zabieram się za okna. Skoro karolek75 masz tam grafit fasadowy, to ja też nie będę kombinował. Czekam jeszcze na kołki 30cm i zaślepki z netu, bo u nas drogie.

----------


## karolek75

Tylko jest fasadowy i fasadowy....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zacząłem dzisiaj kołkować. Dramat. Najdłuższe kołki są długości 30cm, więc musiałem freza do styropianu pozbawić tego pierścienia oporowego i robię nim otwory o głębokości około 6-7cm, potem wiercę otwór długim wiertłem, wpycham kołek i próbuję go wbić, ale się frańca nie chce wepchnąć do końca i muszę obcinać łebki żeby jako-tako trzymało. 
A trzyma i tak jak łysego za grzywę, więc zastanawiam się czy to w ogóle ma sens. Na koniec zostaje jeszcze wepchnąć 3 zaślepki styropianowe i czwartą osadzić na kleju. Najlepiej wychodzi klejem z wora, bo ten z puchy wypycha mi zaślepki. Mostki cieplne się nie tworzą, bo kleju jest tylko na głębokość około 2cm, ale ogólnie to mnóstwo roboty, a efekt taki sobie. 
Może kołki z trzpieniem stalowym, ale są prawie 3x droższe, albo pieprznąć tym całkiem? Niby nie trzeba kołkować, a kołkuje każdy...

----------


## bob_budownik

Przemek wrzuć jakieś foty z tej dłubaniny.

----------


## Fan*ft

No nie każdy  :smile: 

Ja dopiero zaczynam budowę.
Po rozmowie z kierownikiem budowy i ekipą budowlaną otrzymałem taką radę: dwie warstwy styropianu (2*10cm) klejone na tzw. grzebień (czyli po obwodzie, w środku i rozsmarować) i nie trzeba kołkować. Ewentualnie jak bardzo chcę to wystarczy kołkować na brzegach muru.

----------


## Przewas

> No nie każdy 
> 
> Ja dopiero zaczynam budowę.
> Po rozmowie z kierownikiem budowy i ekipą budowlaną otrzymałem taką radę: dwie warstwy styropianu (2*10cm) klejone na tzw. grzebień (czyli po obwodzie, w środku i rozsmarować) i nie trzeba kołkować. Ewentualnie jak bardzo chcę to wystarczy kołkować na brzegach muru.


20 cm złapiesz bez problemu kołkiem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jutro pocykam foty i chyba już tak będzie do końca, skoro mam kołki. Gówniana robota.

----------


## bob_budownik

Ja kupilem agregat dedra z lombardu za stowe 900W,  i jakus najtanszy unigrunt i w zeszlą sobote w 2h pomalowalem caly dom i naprawde jest roznica. W srodku jak dotykam reką scian to sie sypie silikat a tam gdzie pomalowane na zewnatrz fajna powłoka i klej napewno bedzie trzymał lepiej. Przynajmniej na to licze :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Uwaga rymuję! Jeśliś uczulony - przewiń za kursywę. 

_Dzień ładny i zamiast czas spędzać na odpoczywaniu,
dopadła mnie dłubanina cholerna przy kołkowaniu.
Lecz zamiast poprzestać na tym jednak dość czystym zadaniu,
skończyłem smarkając styropianem po ścian wycieraniu..._

To mój frez do styropianu, który dostałem gratis do 3000 zaślepek. Ma zeszlifowany opornik, więc wchodzi głęboko i trzeba na czuja.



Potem wiertłem fi 12 i długości 460mm (365mm część robocza), w którym zeszlifowałem trochę widię żeby wychodziły otwory ~fi 11 robię otwory ~fi 11.





Potem wtykam zestaw kołek + dybel w przygotowane otwoty:



i wyrafinowanym zestawem narzędzi:



przyciskam kołek i przekonuję dybel do wlezienia na swoje miejsce. Na ogół działa, ale nie tak żeby każdy. Jakieś 1/6 nie dochodzi do końca tak czy siak. Na koniec wpycham 3-4 zaślepki w otwory:





i to już mam zamiar zaciapywać klejem. Na koniec jeszcze pianka:



i już nie mam zdjęć z wycierania, bo wyglądałem jak murzyn, smarkałem tym cholerstwem i pierdykłem tym i pojechałem do domu. Jutro od rana przygotuję sobie wszystko pod siatkę, a w czwartek jadę klej + siata. 

Do dupy to kołkowanie, ale będę przez to chyba spał spokojniej.

----------


## bob_budownik

Dzieki za foto, fajnie to wygląda. Ile masz powierzchni scian zewnetrznych? Jak mozesz napisz ile Cie ten grafitowy wyszedl to chyba grubosc 25cm, a ten cokół grubość 20cm?

----------


## Przewas

Podziwiam konsekwencje , ja olalem te i kilka innych mostków.  Zbyt leniwe byle ze mnie  .Ale szacun ze komuś się chce  :smile:

----------


## Przewas

Bydle  miało być  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Chyba 205 m2 minus okna i drzwi - jakieś 190m2. Grubość 30cm, a cokół będzie 25cm. Cena 150zł/m3, więc wyszło około 8500 zł, ale brałem w zimie i leżał na poddaszu.

A co mam robić na urlopie Przewas? Mógłbym pojechać do Tunezji i by mnie zastrzelili na plaży, a tak zostałem dziurmistrzem.

----------


## hektor80

> Chyba 205 m2 minus okna i drzwi - jakieś 190m2. Grubość 30cm, a cokół będzie 25cm. Cena 150zł/m3, więc wyszło około 8500 zł, ale brałem w zimie i leżał na poddaszu.


Przemek, co to za styro i gdzie kupowales? Cena bardzo dobra..

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Swisspor lambda 0,033. Kupowałem... w Chrzanowie. Prawie cały transport (auto z naczepą), bez kilku paczek. Wszystkiego było chyba 104m3, bo brałem na ściany i ocieplenie poddasza.

----------


## Przewas

> A co mam robić na urlopie Przewas? Mógłbym pojechać do Tunezji i by mnie zastrzelili na plaży, a tak zostałem dziurmistrzem.


Nie no ja tez z gatunku pierdolnietych wiec rozumiem.Tyle ze cierpliwości bym nie miał.  A dziury na urlopie tez długie tyle ze w ziemi https://photos.google.com/movie/AF1Q...OaoeRgd0_pACoF

----------


## Fan*ft

> 20 cm złapiesz bez problemu kołkiem.


Mi raczej chodziło o to, że kołkowanie to tworzenie (malutkich co prawda ale jednak) mostków termicznych.
Poza tym, to już wiesz, sporo męczącej i nudnej roboty.

Rozmawiałem ze swoim szefem budowy.
Twierdzi (i to podobno pokrywa się z normami), że przy prawidłowym klejeniu styropianu 20 cm, do dwóch kondygnacji wysokości budynku, nie ma potrzeby kołkowania.
O wiele łatwiej i lepiej użyć większej ilości kleju przy mocowaniu styropianu niż kołkować go.
Chyba mu wierzę  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A 30cm trzeba kołkować czy nie trzeba? I co z domem na otwartej przestrzeni jak mój - z jednej strony 80 metrów łąki do drogi, a z drugiej 150 metrów łąki do wału? 
Też bym wolał nie kołkować, ale dla świętego spokoju poświęcę te dwie dniówki i kilka stówek.

----------


## karolek75

Kolkuj tylko narozniki i przy oknach. Ju u sibie dom z poddaszem uzytkowym czyli ok 8m w kalenicy tak bede robil. 33cm.

----------


## Fan*ft

Grubość warstwy styropianu podobno nie ma aż takiego znaczenia.
Raczej przejmował bym się bardziej tą otwartością terenu.
U mnie działka jest już obstawiony z 3 stron innymi domami więc nie mam takich dylematów.

karolek75 dobrze radzi. Kołkowanie na brzegach ściany i pod oknami ma sens.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Lepiej od razu przewiń za kursywę.

_Wiecie co mnie boli?
Że imgur się piefdoli!

Ale, ale! FM ma narzędzia do zamieszczania treścia, 
więc tresć swą bez oka trzepotu sprawnie tu zamieszczam._

Mam siatkę na dwóch ścianach. Siedem dni roboty. Siedem! Najsampierw okna. Pianką lepiłem cobym termicznych mostów nie miał.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Potem okien więcej i radość:



Wyrosła mała. Tera mam następną na odchowaniu (2 miesiące).

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A na koniec ściany.



Dziś sto metrów siatki w 9 godzin z żoną i dwóją dzieci. Można zrobić więcej, tylko trzeba mieć BEpower z bidonki i podroby lepsze.

----------


## aiki

Jesli masz jakieś zadziory z kleju to zetrzyj je póki klej jeszcze wilgotny idzie łatwiej a drugą wartwę się super kładzie jak o nic nie haczysz.

----------


## grend

Jak ominąłeś wystającą sciane ? Masz trochę po skosie czy jakos to rozwiązałeś ? Mnie też to czeka na ścianach szczytowych

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zadziory próbowałem od razu usuwać, ale jeszcze klej był zbyt wilgotny i się pierdzieliło. W poniedziałek przejadę to kantem starej pacy metalowej. Tak robiłem przy ociepleniu obecnego domu. 
A tak w ogóle to chciałem zbroić w jednej warstwie (tak robi najlepsza blokowa ekipa w firmie teścia mojej siostry - podobno to nawet jest w porządku), ale mało mam praktyki i wychodziło średnio. Kleju nie da się zatrzeć, więc trzeba mieć naprawdę niesamowite wyczucie żeby wyszło prosto.

Ta wystająca ściana jest ponad przyszłą podbitką, więc nie będzie jej widać. Styropian kleiłem ze schodkiem, a potem zeszlifowałem to na mały skos żeby siatkę łatwiej ułożyć. Nie chciało mi się drzeć tyle styropianu, ale gdybym musiał, to na pewno nie tą zwykłą tarką, tylko tą, którą robiłem wcześniej bruzdy w styropianie. Można taką kupić i nazywa się tarka do wełny mineralnej. Ja mam dostęp do lasera.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Niczego w tym tygodniu nie zrobiłem, bo mi się nie chce.

Za to byłem w kilku sklepach i udało mi się zamówić drzwi zewnętrzne i wstępnie rozpatrzyłem się za wewnętrznymi. Na wewnętrzne pójdzie chyba coś drewnianego, albo półdrewnianego i drewniana regulowana ościeżnica, a te zewnętrzne wybraliśmy białe, z jakimś cudownym zamkiem, potrójną szybą, a całość ma grubość 80mm i U=0,96. Była wersja 100mm i U obliczeniowe 0,7coś (ale gość jeszcze nie ma tego oficjalnie na papierze), tylko że droższa o 600zł. Za te nasze z montażem wydamy 3600zł. 

Oprócz tego oglądaliśmy panele podłogowe. Z podkładem na podłogówkę wyszła taka kasa, że nami wstrząsnęło, bo to miał być nieznaczny koszt. Tymczasem ponad 5 tyś za same panele i podkład to trochę za dużo - tym bardziej, że trzeba jeszcze płytki, kleje, fugi, listwy... Chciałem się w podobnej kwocie zmieścić z całą podłogą  :sick: 

A co do podkładów, to ceny są od 3 do 30 zł za 1m2. Co polecacie na podłogówkę żeby później nie kląć że głośne, ale i nie przepłacić?

Chyba takie wezmę na pokoje dzieci i sypialnię:

https://partner-panele.pl/760355/arb...wysylka-gratis

a takie na salon i przedpokój:

https://partner-panele.pl/835137/arb...nele-podlogowe

----------


## bob_budownik

Przemo moze pomyśl o kafelkach. Drewno ma wiekszy opór cieply.
Jesli chodzi o drzwii to looknij na firme komsta z pyskowic, tam nieglupie i niedrogie sa drzwii .

----------


## karolek75

W temacie podkładu Ja zdecydowałem sie na taki za 8pln. Grubość 2,5 mm r=0.03 arbitona

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Byłem wczoraj w Rzeszowie, bo u nas jakby mały wybór. Mam teraz mętlik w głowie totalny i już nic nie wiem wcale. Pooglądałem sobie łazienki w salonie łazienek, lampy w salonie oświetlenia, podłogi, drzwi, a na koniec wylądowaliśmy na zakupach ciuchowych.

Podkład wezmę ten tańszy. Panele będą jakieś jasne, ale zobaczymy co wyjdzie. Widziałem w Komforcie bardzo ładne, ale cena około 70zł/m2 to niezbyt tanio. Może znajdzie się coś podobnego taniej, a jak nie to pójdą na salon i przedpokój, a na pokoje coś koło 20-30 zł, z gorszym kolorem, ale przynajmniej 7mm i AC4.

Co myślicie o wykładzinie do sypialni? W pokojach dzieci to mało praktyczne, bo farbki, mazaki i inne plasteliny zrobią swoje, ale w sypialni powinna dawać poczucie przytulności.

----------


## M.A.G.

> Co myślicie o wykładzinie do sypialni? W pokojach dzieci to mało praktyczne, bo farbki, mazaki i inne plasteliny zrobią swoje, ale w sypialni powinna dawać poczucie przytulności.


Wykładzina w sypialni u nas sprawdza się rewelacyjnie. W ogóle uważam że to najlepszy rodzaj wykończenia posadzki w całym domu bo nie widać kurzu, paprochów itd. Sprzątamy ją równocześnie z innymi podłogami ale i tak jest wrażenie permanentnej czystości tylko w sypialni i garderobie  :smile:  zwróć tylko uwagę żeby w sypialni była jednak wełniana a nie pcv (podobno tworzy lepszy mikroklimat) i na podkładzie z siatką  a nie na filcu (względy grzewcze).

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Będzie wykładzina.

Oprócz tego zacząłem robić rozdzielnię elektryczną. Wszystko spoko, tylko napotkałem na problem natury mechanicznej. Otóż chcąc podłączyć przepięciówkę (przekrój 4mm) i inne elementy (przekrój 2,5mm) te cieńsze kable mi latają. Jak to sensownie podłączyć, żeby jedno i drugie trzymało się w zacisku? No i czy przepięciówkę faktycznie podłączyć kablami 4mm (plus jakiś gruby do uziemienia), czy zwyczajnie kabelkiem 2,5mm co załatwi problem mechaniczny, ale może spowodować problem elektryczny?

----------


## grend

ale to robisz drutem czy linka ?? Jeżeli drut to koniec zginasz na pół a linka to sa końcówki do nałożenia. A ty masz linie napowietrzne że robisz przepieciówki ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Linia napowietrzna 80m od złącza kablowego. Od pół roku przepięciówka leżała w pudle, więc ją zamontuję. Może niepotrzebnie, a może się przyda.

Wszystko robione drutem, ale to zaginanie... wydaje mi się, że będzie słaby styk. Pójdę dzisiaj w hurtowni zapytam.

----------


## mimipk

Witam Przemku.

Na wstępie szacunk za wytrwałość i chęci do budowy SAMORÓB.
Jestem elektrykiem i jeśli (zgaduję) masz typową instalację elektryczną to po liczniku masz WLZ prowadzony kablem ziemnym 5x10mm2.
Ten kabel wpuszczasz w rozłącznik (najlepiej 63A lub więcej i 4 polowy). Po rozłączniku użyj linki LGY 6,0. Na odizolowane końcówki użyj tulejek.
Przepięciówkę wpinasz po rozłączniku głównym jak najbliżej niego, a linię uziemiającą odprowadzasz linką minimum 10,0.
Również różnicówki wpinasz prosto z rozłącznika głównego linką 6,0.
Po różnicówce możesz użyć linki 4,0 jeśli masz kilka różnicówek, ale jak kupiłeś szóstkę to wykożystaj to co zostało z pełnych metrów.
Oczywiście jak całość (oprócz uziemienia) zrobisz linką 4,0 też będzie OK, ale ja zawsze myślę przyszłościowo i jak kiedyś będziesz potrzebował urządzeń silnoprądowych to warto mieć zapas, szczególnie pod indukcję, piekarniki elektryczne, suszarki, itp.
Użyj linki z tulejkami bo powierzchnia styku o niebo lepsza od druta iłatwiej prowadzić. Tam masz krótkie odcinki więc fakt zastosowania linki nie ma znaczenia.
Jak masz pytania to podaj maila lub nr tel. zdzwonimy się i podpowiem co ijak własnymi siłami.

----------


## aiki

Problemy omawiajcie tutaj  :smile:

----------


## grend

> Linia napowietrzna 80m od złącza kablowego. Od pół roku przepięciówka leżała w pudle, więc ją zamontuję. Może niepotrzebnie, a może się przyda.
> 
> Wszystko robione drutem, ale to zaginanie... wydaje mi się, że będzie słaby styk. Pójdę dzisiaj w hurtowni zapytam.


Jak masz napowietrzna to daj. Jak montujesz kable zasilające obwody do ESów to tez zaginasz - chyba czegos lepszego jeszcze nie wymyślono. 

Mimipk jeżeli doprowadzasz kabel 10 kwadrat  to robisz wszystkie połaczenia linka 10 kwadrat i to w ten sposób aby kazda faza była równomiernie obciażona i dlatego używasz linki a nie listew łaczeniowych

----------


## aiki

A jak podłączyć do różnicówki kilka żył 0 tak aby to miało ręce i nogi.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Witam Przemku.
> 
> Na wstępie szacunk za wytrwałość i chęci do budowy SAMORÓB.
> Jestem elektrykiem i jeśli (zgaduję) masz typową instalację elektryczną to po liczniku masz WLZ prowadzony kablem ziemnym 5x10mm2.


Dziękuję. Z nieba mi spadłeś dobry człowieku. Ogólnie jest to typowa instalacja, ale kabel ziemny jest 4xcoś. Dotąd byłem pewien że 4x6mm2 + osobne uziemienie z takim samym kablem, ale chyba faktycznie są to kabelki 10mm2. Porównywałem dzisiaj z linką 6mm2 i są chyba grubsze, choć nie rozebrałem jeszcze RB-tki.




> Ten kabel wpuszczasz w rozłącznik (najlepiej 63A lub więcej i 4 polowy). Po rozłączniku użyj linki LGY 6,0. Na odizolowane końcówki użyj tulejek.
> Przepięciówkę wpinasz po rozłączniku głównym jak najbliżej niego, a linię uziemiającą odprowadzasz linką minimum 10,0.
> Również różnicówki wpinasz prosto z rozłącznika głównego linką 6,0.


Rozłącznik główny mam 4P 100A. Po nim idzie kontrolka faz i przepięciówka B+C, dalej rozłącznik 4P 100A garażowy, oraz 5 różnicówek 1F (po 1 na każdą fazę + 1 na obwód bojlera + 1 na łazienkę) i jedna 3F na indukcję. Oprócz tego są jeszcze dwa bezróżnicówkowe obwody świateł (z dwóch faz) i trójfazowe zasilanie kabli podłogowych - również bez różnicówki. 
Z tego powodu w każdą z faz z rozłącznika głównego muszę wpiąć kilka kabli (przeważnie po 3, a czasem i 4). Kupiłem dzisiaj linkę 6mm2 i tulejki (marki HAUPA  :big lol: ) i zaciskam je kombinerkami (na początku na płasko, a potem jeszcze tą krawędzią do obcinania drutów na 4-5 razy). Mam wątpliwości odnośnie mocowania więcej niż 2 kabli w jednym zacisku i nie wiem jak to dobrze zrobić. Może użyć płaskich końcówek i wkręcać je w miejsce tych płaskich listew łączeniowych? Czy może są jakieś tulejki na kilka kabli?




> Po różnicówce możesz użyć linki 4,0 jeśli masz kilka różnicówek, ale jak kupiłeś szóstkę to wykożystaj to co zostało z pełnych metrów.
> Oczywiście jak całość (oprócz uziemienia) zrobisz linką 4,0 też będzie OK, ale ja zawsze myślę przyszłościowo i jak kiedyś będziesz potrzebował urządzeń silnoprądowych to warto mieć zapas, szczególnie pod indukcję, piekarniki elektryczne, suszarki, itp.
> Użyj linki z tulejkami bo powierzchnia styku o niebo lepsza od druta iłatwiej prowadzić. Tam masz krótkie odcinki więc fakt zastosowania linki nie ma znaczenia.
> Jak masz pytania to podaj maila lub nr tel. zdzwonimy się i podpowiem co ijak własnymi siłami.


Szczerze powiedziawszy chciałem za różnicówkami robić na zwykłym drucie 2,5mm2. Tu znowu problem podłączenia kilku niebieskich w jednym zacisku. 




> Jak montujesz kable zasilające obwody do ESów to tez zaginasz - chyba czegos lepszego jeszcze nie wymyślono.


Ale jak mam kilka B16 na jednej różnicówce, to w zerze schodzi się kilka niebieskich. Jak to podpiąć, żeby nie latało i miało styk? Dalej te zagięcia mnie trochę straszą.




> Mimipk jeżeli doprowadzasz kabel 10 kwadrat  to robisz wszystkie połaczenia linka 10 kwadrat i to w ten sposób aby kazda faza była równomiernie obciażona i dlatego używasz linki a nie listew łaczeniowych


Mam tylko 14kW i nie obciążę tak nigdy jednej fazy. Jeśli jednocześnie w nocy włączę 3300W kabli, pralkę 2000W i zmywarkę 2000W, to mam obciążenie około 32A na fazę i kabel 6mm2 to wytrzyma. W praktyce nawet takiego obciążenia nie będzie, bo ten największy obwód kabli podłogowych dam na innej fazie niż te dwa urządzenia.

Ogólnie nie wiedziałem o tym zaginaniu kabli i to faktycznie dla pojedynczego kabla da lepszy styk. Linka to też błogosławieństwo, o którym nie pomyślałem. Zostaje tylko kwestia tych kilku kabli w zacisku, ale chyba i tu otrzymam pomoc, prawda?




> Problemy omawiajcie tutaj


Racja aiki!. Forum to forum.

----------


## grend

Jest cos takiego jak ZUG wpinany jak ES w to łączysz wszystkie "0" i jednym kablem doprowadzasz do róznicówki. Jak masz dużo więcej kabli to sa takie listwy które wpinane sa w Esy w pozycji pionowej - maja 7 wejść. JA np. 3 kable 2.5 kwadrat podłączam bezpośrednio pod ESa i nigdy nie było z tym problemu

Wszystkie różnicowki wyłączniki głowne przepieciówki robi się takim przekrojem jak zasilane. Jeżeli to za duza moc tzn ze przewymiarowałes kabel zasilający. ŁAczenia rób linka z końcówka tak jak pisałem wcześniej w ten sposób aby obciążenie było rozłożone równomiernie. ... i przedewszystkim nie przesadzac z róznicówkami bo to sa wywalone pieniądze a i tak średnio bezpiecznik różnicówka wywala raz na 2-3 lata

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zacisk ZUG:






> Jest cos takiego jak ZUG wpinany jak ES w to łączysz wszystkie "0" i jednym kablem doprowadzasz do róznicówki. Jak masz dużo więcej kabli to sa takie listwy które wpinane sa w Esy w pozycji pionowej


Mam przykrótki kabel doprowadzający, więc kupiłem to do posztukowania kabla w tablicy. Konstrukcję ma trochę enigmatyczną, ale nie wiem jak tym podłączyć kilka odgałęzień. Daje się jakąś blaszkę mostkującą?

Teraz znalazłem coś takiego:



To to chyba to!

----------


## aiki

> Jest cos takiego jak ZUG wpinany jak ES w to łączysz wszystkie "0" i jednym kablem doprowadzasz do róznicówki. Jak masz dużo więcej kabli to sa takie listwy które wpinane sa w Esy w pozycji pionowej


O takim czymś myślałem. Jeszcze zobaczę jak z miejscem będzie. Być może będę musiał trochę inaczej poukładać w skrzynce niż planowałem

----------


## grend

o coś takiego tylko ta listwe łączeniową nie rob taka dużą tylko na wysokość ESa - 7 wejść ma - będzie nawet więcej... 99% rozdzielni ma wejście do docięcia aby w rzędzie było więcej niż 12 Esów - właśnie w to miejsce daje się ZUG albo listwę nie wycinając od góry plastiku ze jest niewidoczne a zamocowane na szynie

Tak wogole obejrzyjcie dobrze listwy orginalne w rozdzielni. Niekótrzy producenci druga listwe na "0" robią na segmenty z izolacja miedzy sobą - wtedy masz jedno pole do kabli bez różnicówek - np. alarm, lodówka piec, 2 pole do jednej róznicówki i 3 pole do drugiej roznicówki

Ja zawsze dawałem 2 różnicówki - jedna 3 fazowa i jedna na tzw mokre czyli oświetlenie zewnętrzne, gniazda zewnętrzne , gniazda łazienka

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przy okazji. Zauważyłem, że przy Domu Wariatów pojawiły się gwiazdki. Znaczy jakaś ankieta chyba, albo inna cholera. Tfe! *Nie zamawiałem, nie włączałem i nie chcę!* Nie obchodzi mnie co ludzie o moim domu myślą, a już na pewno nie chcę żeby inni porównywali go do innych domów pod kątem mojej pisaniny, albo jakości zdjęć, albo roboty. Nie podoba się - nie czytajcie, a jak się podoba - to miło. Każdy buduje po swojemu, niektórzy nawet całkiem głupio (nie ja oczywiście :no: ) i gówno mi do tego, a im do mojego :yes: . A jak jest jakaś nagroda do wzięcia, to ja ją oddam potrzebującemu - ja już mam dwie wspaniałe córki i fajną żonę.

Jeśli ktoś mi to włączył, to niech wyłączy, a jak ktoś wie gdzie mam kliknąć, to niech powie - a wyłączę sam.

----------


## aiki

A to chyba nie Twój domek sie ocenia tylko dziennik (Twoja pisaninę  :smile:  )
Wyluzuj.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Myślałem że mnie jakiś admin na siłę uszczęśliwia, a nie lubię jak mi ktoś grzebie i mnie poniosło. Sorki.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jutro z rana biorę sobie żyrafę z wypożyczalni. Festool z odkurzaczem, więc nie jakiś badziew tylko porządna rzecz. Do tego papierów kilka sztuk muszę kupić, bo mogą pożyczyć, ale mi trzeba 180-220, a mają tylko 80-120. Nie wiem ile tego pójdzie na 570m2 tynków. Ma ktoś pojęcie?

Oprócz tego nie wiem co zrobić z ubytkami. Kupiłem sobie markowego halogena 400W z Topexu i poświeciłem po ścianach. Tragedii nie ma, ale miejscami są dziurki i raczej tego nie zgubię i będę musiał uzupełnić finiszem. Podczas szlifowania też pewnie coś się pokaże, więc trzeba najpierw przejechać żyrafą, a dopiero później robić poprawki. Pytanie tylko czy po szlifowaniu najpierw zagruntować, a potem uzupełniać te dziurki, czy najpierw szpachla i szlifowanie ostateczne, a potem grunt?
Boję się, że w tych miejscach zostanie trochę pyłu i ta gładź odpadnie, chociaż to tylko szpachlowanie miejscami, a w dodatku w tych dołkach szpachla nie będzie ruszona szlifierką i powinna być nośna. Jak myślicie?

----------


## zawadzony

Najlepiej będzie: 
1.  uzupełnić ubytki przed szlifowaniem, 
2. szlifowanie
3.  na całość grunt
4.  uzupełnianie "dziurek", których wcześniej się nie wyłapało
5. grunt na zaklejone "dziurki"

----------


## grend

Jak tobie się robiło żyrafą ? Mi trochę odradzają bo jakoby do zyrafy trzeba mieć wprawę bo można narobić dziur - co nie znaczy ze nie będę robić ...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Już po robocie, ale zdjęć nie mam. W sumie sprzęt można zobaczyć w internecie, a robota ciekawa nie była. Nie zalepiłem wcześniej dziurek, bo nie miałem czasu i przeniosłem to na po gruntowaniu.

Co do roboty, to pyłu z całego szlifowania było może ze 2 litry, a zrobienie tym dziury na moich tynkach jest praktycznie niemożliwe. W dwóch miejscach coś się spitoliło i między papier a ścianę dostał się jakiś grubszy fragment tynku powodując lokalnie mocne uszkodzenia. Będę to uzupełniał już po pierwszym malowaniu - to tylko dwa fragmenty o średnicy 25-30cm.
Zaczynałem tak jak to powinno być - najpierw dociskałem do ściany, a potem uruchamiałem na najniższym biegu, ale okazało się, że można i na najwyższym, a przyłożenie szlifierki do ściany na obrotach nie robi dziury. Może to kwestia jakości sprzętu, a może twardości tynków - nie wiem. 
W kątach i narożnikach trzeba robić ręcznie, choć ta szlifierka miała opcję szlifowania kątów po zdjęciu osłony - bez odsysania pyłu. W praktyce jednak ta opcja u mnie nie działała dobrze i będę to musiał zrobić gąbką ścierną.
Używałem papierów perforowanych na całej powierzchni, z włókniną. Ponoć efektywniej odprowadzają pył, ale nie mam porównania. Na cały dom 500m2 (570 minus kibel, łazienka i kotłownia) zużyłem takich 6 bo tyle miałem, ale wystarczyłoby pewnie z 3-4 na upartego.
Urządzenie ma konstrukcję modułową i składa go się na dwie możliwe długości. W krótszej i lżejszej wersji doskonale nadaje się do ścian na całej wysokości, a przedłużka służy do sufitów. Całą robotę zrobiłem od 8:30 do 16:00, ale miałem 1,5 godziny na obiad i drobne sprawy na mieście, a rano chwile zeszło mi na złożeniu tego w kupę i opanowaniu techniki. Ostatecznie 500m2 w 6 godzin pracy z nauką obsługi, a ręcznie tarłbym to z tydzień.

Jutro rano zwrot do wypożyczalni i 100zł netto za żyrafę i 50zł netto za odkurzacz. Ale warto!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kończę sobie elektrykę, w co wchodzi rozdzielnia, puszki górne (mam 4 duże z około 20-ma żyłami), kontakty i itp. Nie ruszałem jeszcze przekaźników, ani 1-WIRE, bo zwyczajnie nie doszedłem do tego etapu. Wylewka ma już jednak miesiąc i mógłbym przetestować w końcu te kable. Na razie wiem tylko, że nie są przerwane, bo opory są zgodne z założonymi.

Niestety przy świetle strzeliłem sobie małego babola. Normalnie moje obwody świetlne wyglądają tak:



Jeśli w danym pomieszczeniu jest dwa światła, to każde z nich jest na innej fazie żeby w razie zaniku jednej z nich móc zaświecić drugie światło. Niestety nie pomyślałem, że zasilanie wyłączników też trzeba zrobić na osobnych fazach, bo co mi z tego że będę mógł włączyć światło, skoro nie będzie czym? Mógłbym poświęcić uziemienie i puścić nim drugą fazę, ale chyba zostanę przy takim układzie, a w razie awarii włączę sobie światło wajchą na przekaźniku w tablicy.

Te obwody powyżej to taka wersja podstawowa. Puszki górne stosowałem w ten sposób, że doprowadzałem 3 kable 4x1,5 i 1 kabel 3x1,5 i osiem pierwszych żył przeznaczałem na 6 lamp (uziemienie, zero i 6 zasilających), a siedem kolejnych na wyłączniki (zasilanie i 6 powrotów sygnałowych). Tutaj też ten sam problem, bo okazuje się, że mam 3 pokoje, korytarz i łazienkę na pomieszanych fazach, ale wyłączniki chodzą tylko na jednej  :bash:  Ja już z tym nic nie zrobię, ale pamiętajcie o tym gdybyście chcieli robić na przekaźnikach bistabilnych.

----------


## aiki

Się robi swiatło na innej fazie od gniazdek i zawsze możesz se lampkę włączyc do gniazdka.
Nie da się jakiegoś łącznika radiowego podpiąć pod tą drugą fazę? nie znam się. Albo czujnik zaniku fazy i wówczas niech sam se załączy w rozdzielnicy - połączony ze zmierzchowym i ruchu. Naprawdę kombinuję

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wszystkie gniazdka pokojowe zrobić na jednej fazie? Mogę, ale mam rozłożenie na 3 fazy i tak już to popodpinałem. Najlepiej będzie znaleźć sposób na zasilanie przekaźników z 2 faz. Jest coś takiego:

http://allegro.pl/listing/listing.ph...m-hou-1-3-0807

ale za te dwie stówki wolę sobie w tablicy światła włączać przy awarii (jak często nie mieliście jednej fazy?). Może kiedyś stanieje i mnie będzie wkurzać na tyle żeby kupić, ale to raczej niech będzie przestroga dla Was - jeden przewód więcej, to jeden problem mniej.

----------


## aiki

Nie tylko w danym pomieszczeniu aby sie różniły  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Chyba za mało o tym myślałem.
A w dupie to mam. Awaria jednej fazy rzecz rzadka - pójdę sobie w tablicy światło włączę, albo przedłużacz rozciągnę raz na 10 lat.

----------


## aiki

spoko nie ma co sie przejmować. Inne zmartwienia bedziesz miał.

----------


## sebcioc55

Sz. P. Wariacie co polecasz do klejenia styro na elweację? Jeżeli klej z wora to jaki? Jeżeli pianka to jaka? Do tej pory skłaniałem się ku kleju w piance bo wygodniejszy i moim zdaniem mocniejszy. Ścian nie mam wymurowanych jakoś najgorzej ale coś tam się może trafić nierównego i boje się że moge wtedy popłynąć z pianką, a ona do tanich nie należy. Co radzisz szanowny Panie?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja stosowałem Quick Mix Z102 i S102 do styropianu i Mapei Mapetherm SI do siatki. Polecają Kreisel 210 i 220, oraz dla bogatych Ceresit CT 83/84/85. Pianka tylko na równe ściany, ale my mamy równe choćby nie wiem co. Tylko jakaś taka jest mało elastyczna na nierównościach... jednak.

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Subskrypcja na tym forum jest zajebista....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Trzeba łypnąć czasami...

Kochane samoroby! Nie widać ostatnio spektakularnych postępów na Waszych budowach, ale to przez zmęczenie materiału, upały, sezon wakacyjny i politykę władców naszego państwa. Polityka ich jest stała i dopóki nie poczują ognia koło dupy, dopóty nie poluźnią Nam kagańców. Wakacje się skończyły, upały chyba też, więc pozostaje trochę odsapnąć i zabieramy się z powrotem za nasze chałupki.

Żebyście się zbytnio nie zdołowali, wklejam wszystkie moje sierpniowe osiągnięcia. Na początek zrobiłem sobie tego potworka:



Trochę to jeszcze ogarnę zanim dam elektrykowi do podbicia, bo się będzie czepiał i zaraz znajdzie sobie dniówkę roboty za dwie stówki. Na razie ma działać i działa, więc już mam z górki.

Potem porobiłem puszki górne, których miało nie być:





i jeszcze mam dwie takie, ale zdjęć już nie zrobiłem. Na koniec zapanowała jasność nieprzenikniona:





Ale to nie wszystko! Mam jeszcze trochę ocieplenia...



To by było na tyle. Chociaż nie. Zrobiłem sobie jeszcze to:



Jeszcze 6-7 sesji i będzie ręka gotowa. Taka mała odskocznia, bo już mam dość budowy.

----------


## aiki

A Ty w Tygrysach byłeś?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

W Niedźwiedziu byłem. I w T34. Tygrysy jakoś przeszły mi bokiem.

----------


## aiki

Tygrysy to szpiegi. Batalion rozpoznawczy  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A to nie. Ja raczej pacyfistą jestem z przekonania, ale jak trzeba to w ryj dać mogę dać - oczywiście dla świętego spokoju.
Tygrysy ładne są. Mój nie ma jeszcze kolorów, ale będzie miał. Cała dżungla ma być.

----------


## inwestorbb

> Ale to nie wszystko! Mam jeszcze trochę ocieplenia...


Witam

A czemu będzie służył taki duży odstęp pierwszej warstwy styropianu od ocieplenia fundamentu, planujesz tam coś extra?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A jakże - ekstra cokół. Tylko tam będzie inna grubość, a na razie mam wyłącznie 30cm. Jak obgonię ściany, to później cokół to już nie problem.

----------


## aiki

A właśnie teraz by wygodniej się cokół robiło.

----------


## grend

Zbudować dom
zasadzić drzewo
spłodzić syna 
ale zrobić dziarę ???
to jest kompatybilne ? czy ja po prostu stary jestem  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To raczej kwestia gustu - coś jak kanibalizm. 
Z tymi dziarami to różnie - niektóre to lubią i o płodzenie wtedy aż za łatwo. Znaczy się podobno.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wiem że skoro buduję dom, to powinienem myśleć o zapuszczaniu korzeni, ale jakoś ostatnio nachodzi mnie na emigrację. Wiem już co nie co o Auckland, Wellington, Christchurch i Hamilton, ostatnio czytam i oglądam sporo na temat Sydney, ale wstrząsnęło mną coś co widziałem niedawno. A był to ten film:




Polak potrafi... za granicą. KURWA! Chcę żyć tak jak oni żyją. Uśmiechnięci ludzie z polskim akcentem, czyli nie mamy smuty w żyłach, tylko w prawie. Kto stworzył nasze prawo?

----------


## bob_budownik

Zawsze gdzieś tam jest trawa bardziej zielona....
Gadalem z jednym niemcem to mówił, że to tak nie jest super, jest podobnie tylko w innych kolorach.
Natomiast jeden z moich klientów opowiadał mi że gdzieś tam we francji dość ostro fiknął na desce i w jednym szpitalu dali rade mu poskładać kolana co sobie chwalił ale kręgosłup mu składali gdzieś tam gdzie składali szumachera i tam ktoś się dupnął na rentgenie i go prześwietlili. Chlop ma chorobe popromienną do konca życia, malo tego założył sprawe a tam wykasowali całą ewidencję tydzien przed i tydzien po, ale na szczęście ma foto kopie przyjecia i zdjec rtg ale co z tego.....
Wszedzie chyba są ludzie i ich natura....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

_Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?_ Jak za ludźmi stoi państwo, to im można najwyżej palcem w bucie pomachać i można się najwyżej starać, żeby państwo nie rabowało obywateli.

Tak się ostatnio zdenerwowałem, bo mi przyszedł podatek do zapłaty za działkę. Kupiłem ją 2 lata temu, ale US stwierdził, że była za tania i muszę dopłacić - z odsetkami oczywiście. Wcześniej też było kilka nieprzyjemnych spraw - na przykład składkę ZUS płaciłem na złym kodzie (również po 2 latach to się okazało), a i innego dziadostwa by się sporo znalazło.

Ogólnie to się sprowadza do tego, że mając super stosunki z Niemcami wszystko w Polsce jest niemieckie (sklepy, maszyny, media, polityka), tylko obozy są polskie. Jak Niemka jedzie pod prąd autostradą 80km to dostaje 100zł mandatu, ale jak mnie policjant złapie na suszarkę z czasem od pomiaru 6 minut (autentyk - mam zdjęcie), to sobie to zdjęcie mogę najwyżej na forum pokazać, a i to chyba lepiej nie.

Może tam faktycznie trawa jest bardziej zielona?

----------


## R&K

> .....
> Ogólnie to się sprowadza do tego, że mając super stosunki z Niemcami wszystko w Polsce jest niemieckie (sklepy, maszyny, media, polityka), tylko obozy są polskie.


Polecam Tobie i wszystkim którzy chcą poznać prawdę o Polsce

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie chciało Wam się iść głosować. Co by się nie rozpisywać - głupio wyszło.

Trochę przeszła mi ostatnio niechęć. Była niechęć do kraju, do budowy, do pracy. Dużo niechęci, a jak ni ma chęci to psychiatra, psycholog, Prozac, albo mocny kop w zad. Ten ostatni sposób praktykowali starożytni Polacy, a na znieczulenie seta. 

Pomogło! Wziąłem się z powrotem za życie i w tym tygodniu uznawszy że już jest po upałach i można coś zrobić wziąłem się za skończenie ocieplenia. Został ganek do ostyropianowania i oczywiście siatka, drugie szpachlowanie i grunt. Może w przyszłym tygodniu zrobię siatkę, a potem będzie dylemat co zrobić z gruntem pod tynk. W tym roku nie otynkuję, więc nie wiem czy malować, czy nie. Termin ważności do listopada, więc chyba trzeba, ale czy potem można będzie to tynkować, czy grunt jeszcze raz? Tynkował ktoś po zimie i mu się to trzyma?

Oprócz tego mam drzwi wejściowe i zacząłem robić sufity podwieszane i konstrukcje z płyt GK. Dzieci chorują, więc czasem jedziemy wszyscy i robimy ocieplenie, a czasem ja sam i skręcam stelaże. Były jeszcze wykopki i trzeba było pomóc, a oprócz tego jak już pisałem strasznego miałem lenia. Zleciliśmy też zaprojektowanie łazienki i kupiłem pstryczki i gniazdka Simon 54 Premium, białe. Cena ponad 2 tyś, a nie są najdroższe. Mają też wszystkie gniazda, łącznie z poczwórnym głośnikowym. Nawet są podwójne dzwonkowe (chwilowe) a ja głupi dwie puszki robiłem.











Coś się więc dzieje.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam Szanownego Pana, a po co żeś Pan sufit tynkował jak tera idą profile i KG ? chyba że tak się robi?, bo ja się nie znam.

Wszystkim samorobom coś ostatnio moce zabrało, a na doktorka to się chyba ten strop zawalił  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Sufit w kiblu i łazience to w sumie niecałe 8m2, czyli 180zł. W kiblu chcieliśmy po prostu zrobić szczelniej, a te 30zł za 1,5m2 to śmiech na sali. W łazience była zmiana koncepcji, bo sufit miał być podwieszany tylko miejscowo. Ostatecznie mamy szczelnie i jest dobrze i już zapomniałem o tych pieniądzach.



Ze zdrowiem ostatnio nieźle. O czym ja to?

Acha. Dajmy spokój doktorowi NOT-SO-SMART. Ja też strop robiłem i wiem co to za "zabawa". Też myślałem że to szybko pójdzie, a zeszło mi ponad dwa miesiące. Fakt - robiłem co drugi tydzień bo opiekowałem się córką kiedy żona była na drugiej zmianie, ale pomagał mi trochę szwagier i żona właśnie, a teściowa brała wtedy małą. 
Zrobić trop to gehenna. Mieć strop to zbawienie.

A jak Twoje DZ? Co tam w ogóle u Ciebie? Jak Meksyk?

----------


## sebcioc55

Meksyk to ja teraz mam w robocie i w zyciu. Na budowie coś tam robie, wrzuce wszystko w moim DB na raz bo leniwy sie zrobiłem i mi sie nie chce wrzucać po jednym zdjęciu. Dobra, koniec prywaty. Kołkujesz panie ten styropian? Bo ja mam dwie grubości 20 i 25 cm i się tak zastanawiam.... przecież klej, u mnie bedzie z wora po całości na to idzie siatka i potem jeszcze tynk, od góry bedzie trzymać trochę podbitka, a w wiekszosci mam też kombinowaną fasade wentylowana to co tam ma sie odklejać/odpadać? Chociaż i tak pewnie dam żeby było.... Zdradzę tylko, że rusztowanie już stoi  :smile: 

BTW: te zdjęcia sprawiały wrażenie że masz więcej tych sufitów do zrobienia  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mi się też odechciało kołkować po tych dwóch ścianach, ale co z tym teraz zrobię? Zakołkuję i będę się upierał, że ten co nie kołkuje to leniwy skąpiec. 

Został mi jeszcze sufit w salonie, tylko nie wiem jak to ma wyglądać. Pytam żony, a ta: 

_Zrób po swojemu. Ty masz często dobre pomysły_

A ja nie wiem.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja zakołkuje chyba tyko szczyty i narożniki. A jak nie wiesz jak zrobić sufit to zrób tak  :roll eyes:

----------


## grend

drzwi sam montowałes ? Jakie kołki zostały użyte i co ile centymetrów - w tym tygodniu mnie tez to czeka bo wreszcie mają do mnie dotrzec

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Sufit ładny, ale jest dłubania z tą półką i taśma LED żre fhuj prądu. A jak ma być bez taśmy, to po co półka? A jak bez półki to już efekt gorszy. A jak efekt gorszy, to może lepiej dać półkę. A jak już półka, to głupio bez taśmy... i tak w kółko.

Drzwi montowali mi ludzie od stolarza. Wziąłem w pakiecie z montażem, lustrem weneckim, pakietem 3 szybowym, zamkiem jakimś najlepszym i białym lakierem. Popatrzę w poniedziałek jakie to kołki i zdjęcie może cyknę. Zastanawiałem się nad montażem na kotwach, ale ostatecznie ze względu na duży ruch, częste otwieranie i zamykanie i spory ciężar (dębowe drzwi 82 albo 86mm, z płaskownikiem metalowym 50x8 na usztywnienie) doszliśmy do wniosku, że lepiej będzie klasycznie w murze. Wyjdzie chyba szpaleta 30cm, albo dam tam dwudziestkę. Zobaczę.

----------


## aiki

Nie rób pólki całej w koło tylko jakis łuk nad kątem multimedialnym.Roboty połowa i prądu mniej.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Hmmm... Jestem coraz bardziej skonfundowany. Na razie muszę skończyć ocieplenie. Może na tygodniu będzie ładniej, bo ten weekend to jakaś makabra.

----------


## sebcioc55

Widziałem że gruntowałeś ściany przed klejeniem styro. Potrzebne to? Jeżeli tak to czym? 
Drugie pytanie, to pisałeś że kleiłeś Mapeiem, dobre to? Mi w hurtowni polecają i dają dobrą cenę. Jestem w stanie kupić coś lepszego jeżeli jest i jest tego warte. Co radzisz?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Gruntowałem ściany Mapeiem Primer G. Niby do do wnętrz, ale w lecie było ciepło, a pod styropianem będzie zawsze na plusie. Cena 65zł zdaje się za bańkę 5L i wystarczyło. Po gruntowaniu czuć było różnicę pod palcem - pustaki były zwarte, nie sypały się po przetarciu. Żona pomalowała w międzyczasie (kupiłem wałek na teleskopie 2,5m), a cenowo to nie kosmos, więc uznałem że warto i nie żałuję.

Mapeia kupiłem do siatki, a kleiłem styropian Quick Mixem S102. Wydaje mi się dobry, robiłem test rozrywania i rozdziera się styropian. Ponoć na jakość nie ma skarg, ale to takie gadanie sprzedawców - wiadomo. Za to w kilku miejscach narzekali (sprzedawcy) na jakość tych tanich Ceresitów (ZS i ZU), choć są droższe od Quick Mixa. Ogólnie mętlik, ale biorę w tej hurtowni w dobrych cenach wszystko na domek i mówiłem wyraźnie, że mogę dopłacić, byle było dobre. Typek nie widział potrzeby, klej był z długim terminem - czyli nie że chciał wypchnąć starocia, więc chyba jest OK.

A co do kleju Mapei do siatki, to oprócz innego koloru niż Quick Mix (Mapei jest troszkę jaśniejszy), to nie zauważyłem różnicy. Mapeiem kleiłem płytki w starym domu, robiłem fugi, wyrównywałem ściany Mapeiem Nivoplan i mam jak najlepsze opinie o tym producencie. Co ja więcej mogę? Trza na czuja.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Skończyłem kleić styropian. Uff. Zapiankowałem dzisiaj łączenia płyt i okna, oraz wytarłem półtorej ściany. Przyszli znajomi, więc robota stanęła, ale i tak jestem zadowolony. Teraz na tygodniu popołudniami obrobię okna i zakołkuję, a może w sobotę uda się siatkę położyć. Idzie zima i trzeba się zwijać, a samemu niestety schodzi. Nabyłem pacę 60cm, to może choć siatkowanie sprawniej pójdzie.

Trochę też podłubałem przy sufitach, ale to taka robota z żoną i dziećmi, więc sporo krzyku i "tata, tata" - fqrwia trochę jak się chce pomyśleć. Niemniej jednak żona była mi potrzebna, bo razem musieliśmy podjąć decyzję jak to ma wyglądać. Ostatecznie prace przerwałem, bo ładna pogoda i wróciło ocieplenie.

Chciałem dzisiaj zdjęcia porobić, ale chyba mi się aparat spindolił. Może to jednak tylko słaba bateria, na co mam nadzieję i w poniedziałek nadrobię. Domek w końcu wygląda schludnie, bo te moje mury choć nie tragicznie krzywe, to jednak estetyczne nie były.

----------


## aiki

Pamiętaj aby po zatopieniu jednej siatki zebrać klej w miejscu gdzie się nakłada drugi pas siatki.
Nie ma wówczas efektu przejścia i nie rozpoznasz po drugiej warstwie kleju gdzie się łączą pasy siatki.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Podnoszę, bo ledwo się na stronie mieszczę. Jutro siata. Przypomnijcie mi z rana żebym kupił baterie w bidonce, to zdjęcia zrobię.

----------


## sebcioc55

Kup baterie  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kupiłem BE Power, Pesto na obiad, paluchy tygrysie i Liona XL, ale baterii kufa zapomniałem... sorry... Taki mam łeb, że nawet jak mi kto życzliwy przypomni, to i tak zapomnę o czym. Na wszy się za to nadaje świetnie... i na bakutil.

Godzina 17:00 jestem już w domu, chociaż na tygodniu niewiele wcześniej pojawiałem się na budowie. Mam serdecznie dość. 

Wczoraj bałem się, że nie zdążę ściany do siaty przygotować, więc żonę z dziećmi na wyprawę naciągnąłem. Niestety bidulka ma PMS-a i odbiło się to na moim zdrowiu dość znacznie. Kończyłem już sam tuż przed ósmą do halogena, którego kupiłem do szlifowania ścian. Ma moc! Pińcet wat. W ogóle codziennie byłem na budowie w tym tygodniu. Okna, kołki, narożniki, a na wszystko raptem 2 godziny 15 minut dziennie z rozłożeniem, bo się ciemno robi o 18:40. 

Dzisiaj rano pojechałem sam, to sobie wyszlifowałem ostatnią ścianę (tę od frontu, z drzwiami wejściowymi) i wyrównałem okna. Żona przyjechała z dziećmi około 11 i zabraliśmy się za siatkę. Pogoda niefajna - zimno i strasznie wiało, więc mała musiała zostać w domu, a starsza Nadia kręciła się koło nas. Obie jakieś dzisiaj nerwowe, podobnie jak my, i płaczliwe, a do tego sąsiad odpalił kosę, zawdział nauszniki i maskę i nie odpuścił aż do trzeciej. Krzyczeliśmy do siebie i to głównie wyzwiskami. Naprawdę straszny to był dzisiaj dzień. Do tego ściana południowa, więc słońce błyskawicznie suszyło klej i trzeba było się naprawdę sprężać żeby się nie porobiły zakrzepy. Noż kurwasz mówię wam - jeden z najgorszych dni na budowie do tej pory. Jeszcze mam całe usta spękane od tego wiatru.

A efekty to skończona pierwsza warstwa siatki na trzeciej ścianie i wyszlifowane wszystko oprócz ganku. Naprawdę chcę to w przyszłym tygodniu skończyć, ale jak pierdyknie śniegiem, albo tęższy mróz zetnie (od tygodnia rano skrobię szyby), to chyba zostanie na marzec. Już nawet nie myślę o drugim szpachlowaniu i gruncie. Byleby zabezpieczyć styropian.

Zaczynają mnie boleć uszy. Idę do piwnicy po drewno i zapalę sobie w kominku. W sam raz dla schorowanego starca... jeszcze sobie kupię fotel bujany.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Kupiłem BE Power
> 
> W sam raz dla schorowanego starca... jeszcze sobie kupię fotel bujany.


BE Power też mnie często wspomaga  :smile:  smakuje mi to ścierwo, czasami szarpnę się na modżajto.

a do tego fotela to jeszcze kapelusz i fajke. Pogoda skurw****iała, u mnie akurat dzisiaj było ładnie, ale wiater pizgał, jak byłem schowany za domem to za gorąco, a jak we mnie wiało to zimno. Uruchomiłem już zimowe ciuchy budowlane  :smile: . Przygotowuje ściany na poniedziałek dla ekipy od elewacji, sporo schodzi na pierdoły.

A baterie to weź z pilota wyciągnij czy coś  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Z pilota poszły do sterownika od CO, a do pilota poszły te z pieska, a do pieska poszły te nowiuśkie, bo wcześniej wyczerpały się tam te wzięte z aparatu... Jeszcze mi się w myszce kończy jedna. W aparacie za to wysunął mi się zum i tak został z otwartym obiektywem... co tam ojciec...

W poniedziałek skończę 32 lata. Przepołowione raczej  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zdecydowanie czuję, że na luzie zaczynam powoli zjeżdżać. 

Do rzeczy. Korzystając z aktualnej pogody postanowiłem dzisiaj nic nie robić. Zdążyłem się z żoną pokłócić o coś ważnego, ale już nie pamiętam o co, a ostatecznie naszły mnie myśli szalone. Pomyślałem o wentylacji mechanicznej, którą chcę jeszcze w tym roku zrobić, a przynajmniej rozłożyć kanały i przykryć styropianem. 
W dążeniu swym do redukcji kosztów do minimum, postanowiłem zrobić sobie skrzynki rozdzielcze i rozprężne w robocie z ocynku 1mm, a króćce przyłączeniowe zrobię chyba z tego:



To złączka PE-FLEX, którą chcę przeciąć na pół i wkleić do moich skrzynek z ocynku. Do tego trochę kleju montażowego i powinno być OK. Zostaje jeszcze wyprowadzenie na anemostat, a to zrobię z ćwiartki gotowej rury za jakieś 15zł i kilku malutkich kątowniczków, którymi znituję ją ze skrzynką, a na koniec uszczelnię silikonem, albo klejem. Całość powinna się zamknąć w 35-40zł

Trzeba mi jeszcze 100mb rury 75/63mm i zastanawiam się jaką wziąć. Są tańsze za 378zł rolka 50mb z dostawą i droższe z powłoką jakąś srebrną za 458 zł rolka. Zastanawiam się czy to nie naciąganie, bo przecież normalnie wentylację w halach sklepowych robi się na rurach ocynkowanych. Może jednak tamte instalacje się odgrzybia?

----------


## R&K

pic na wode fotomontaż , tak samo jak pewne rury do GWC znanej firmy antycostam

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Już zamówiłem zwykłe tańsze. Dzięki za wsparcie decyzji.

----------


## sebcioc55

Już zamówiłeś?
W alnorze sprzedają takie materkingowe: PRZEWÓD ELASTYCZNY POLIETYLENOWY Z POWŁOKĄ ANTYBAKTERYJNĄ FLX-HDPE-A-75 (ROLKA 50 MB) za 328zł netto, za to kanały bez materkingu 50zł taniej. Do tego te puszki rozprężne co chcesz robić sam to oni sprzedają za 47 zł netto PUSZKA ROZPRĘŻNA DŁUGA FLX-PRO-L-75-2 - nie wiem czy warto się bawić.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Gdzie tak tanio te skrzynki? Chyba słabo szukałem, bo coś koło 70-80zł mi wyskakiwało. Tak czy siak po mojemu wyjdzie 2x taniej... niestety 3x dłużej.

Za 100mb rury, 20 złączek, 40 uszczelek i taśmę ocynkowaną zapłaciłem 930zł. Do tego dojdzie 10 skrzynek po 18, dwa rozdzielacze po jakieś 40zł, 3 rury fi 125 za 50zł w sumie i trochę dupereli za może stówkę. Razem 1350zł brutto. Jeszcze później będę musiał dokupić rury fi 200, czerpnię i przepustnicę do GWC, ale to już insza inszość, bo w przyszłym roku.
Gdybym wcześniej znalazł takie skrzynki za te pieniądze, to może odpuściłbym te 5 stówek, ale w sumie kasy mi za dużo nie zostało.

----------


## sebcioc55

rozdzielacz po 40 zł, jaki to bedzie? rozumiem że samoróbka? Jakoś bardzo tanio, chyba że wiekszośc materiału masz za free.
EDIT: Ja chciałbym u siebie taką  z 12 wyjsciami fi 75/63 żebym miał kilka na w razie czego (czyt. poddasze). Dobra bedzie? takie cuś kosztuje 290zł, więc trochę więcej niż Twoje  :wink:  x2 i robi się cena.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie działa ten link, a na Twój C:\ wejść nie potrafię :big grin: 

Te rozdzielacze i skrzynki to cena samej blachy - wyciętej i pogiętej. Do tego mufy z plastiku, ale to już mam w tych 930 PEELENACH wliczone, no i montaż - nity amelinowe, klej, rura i silikon. Zobaczę na końcu ile wyszło, ale nie powinienem przekroczyć tych 1350zł.

----------


## sebcioc55

Panie, dom wybudowałeś sam a na C:\ nie wejdziesz ? :big tongue:  to ta java zjebana. Teraz powinno być dobrze:

http://alnor-b2b.com.pl/Podglad/FLX-PRO-P-75-10.gif

EDIT: kur*** to forum gifów nie ogarnia  :wink:  kto będzie chciał to wejdzie bo mi sie nie chce konwertowac  :wink: 

po więcej szczegółów trzeba sięgnąć i pogrzebać tutaj

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mi jawa zasnęła dzisiaj w południe i małom był pod maskę na krzyżówce nie wyjechał na strzałce. Skrzynka spoko, ale mi nie pasi. Ja chcę mieć płaskie (jednorzędowe) żeby w styro schować i dystrybucję zrobię w kilku kierunkach, żeby opory zmniejszyć.

----------


## sebcioc55

też tak czasami mam z tą jawą  :wink:  a płaskie też mają, ale znowu mi one nie pasują

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Witajcie po przerwie.

Ohoho! Zrobił się miesięcznik z dziennika, ale to i tak lepiej niż rocznik. Niemniej jednak na usprawiedliwienie napomknę nieśmiało, że mało ostatnio ogólnie aktywności samorobów, co spowodowane jest zapewne tym, że nie mają kasy, czasu, albo im się nie chce. Natury nie oszukasz, ale... no do rzeczy.

Zakończyłem na ten rok ocieplenie w stanie wskazującym na niedokończenie:





Już byłem blisko podjęcia się tego ganku, ale niestety mi się nie chciało. To jakiś chyba wirus że cały dzień w robocie myślę co to ja dzisiaj nie zrobię na budowie, a potem przyjeżdżam do domu, jem obiad, legam na kanapie i mam siłę najwyżej do sklepu pojechać. Wspominałem już, że nie lubię listopada?

Ale, ale. Kiedyś wyzdrowiałem na chwilę, to pociągnąłem troszkę sufit.







Jeszcze udało mi się do tego dokupić cholernie drogą szpachlę Uniflott, szpachelkę nierdzewną o szerokości 15cm z wkrętakiem krzyżowym wbudowanym w rękojeść i taśmę papierową do łączeń płyt. Nie użyłem, ale w robocie dużo o tym myślę.

Z zakupów jeszcze nabyłem kontakty:



Simon 54 Premium, bo nie są bardzo drogie, a mają wszelkie gniazda, z poczwórnym głośnikowym włącznie. Ramki też do tego można dobrać zwykłe za kilka złotych, albo metalizowane za kilkadziesiąt. Ja mam najtańsze białe, ale i tak całość kosztowała 1800 złociszy, choć w Kwancie w Mielcu dostałem taniej, niż najtaniej w internecie.

No i najważniejsze. Pożyczyłem młot elektryczny i zrobiłem przekucia pod wentylację mechaniczną. Śmiałem się z grenda jak sufit sobie rozwalił no i proszę:



Pierwsze koty za płoty. Starałem się delikatnie, ale młot Bosch GSH 11 E naprawdę ma pierdolnięcie.



Były mniejsze, ale chciałem jeszcze zrobić przebicie przez fundament, bo zostawiłem od środka rurę doprowadzającą powietrze do kominka. Kawałek sufitu w plecy, oraz 86 złotych za pożyczenie. Dziura w fundamencie w pół godziny.

Na szczęście 10 innych dziur w stropie poszło już bezproblemowo, bo użyłem diamentówki na dużej Makicie do wstępnego nacięcia stropu, a młotem wykułem tylko środek. Dzięki temu mogłem dzisiaj zabrać się za wentylację mechaniczną.

*WENTYLACJA MECHANICZNA*

Zrobiłem sobie skrzynki rozprężne w robocie z ocynku. 





Konstrukcja pudła bez patentów, ale postanowiłem wykorzystać karbowanie rury wentylacyjnej i jak widać zrobiłem wycięcie w kształcie dziurki od klucza. Do tego blaszka zamykająca nadmiarowy otwór i przy użyciu uszczelki będzie doskonale szczelnie. 
Pudło jest nitowane i klejone silikonem, a kupna rura pocięta na kawałki, przynitowana do pudła i uszczelniona grubą warstwą silikonu. Wyszło bardzo tanio, a jedyna wada jaką widzę, to dosyć duża wysokość skrzynek (14cm), spowodowana tym wycięciem. Mi to nie przeszkadza, ale gdyby ktoś chciał zalać to wylewką, to już powinno być bardziej płaskie i otwory można zrobić obrócone o 90st i skrzynka wtedy niższa i szersza.

Dzisiaj zabrałem się za instalację skrzynek i rur. Dużo sprzątania, bo zostały jakieś troty, odpady z łat, trochę pustaków. Poza tym mam na poddaszu zmagazynowany styropian, więc działam etapami - po 1/3 w cyklu. Kupiłem folię budowlaną, bo przekładając niedawno styropian w celu dostania się do miejsc przekucia stropu, zauważyłem, że styropian od spodu jest wilgotny. Nie było tej wilgoci dużo - coś jak pod poniesionym kamieniem, ale postanowiłem dać folię budowlaną dla świętego spokoju, żeby izolacja nie zamokła.
Następnie powtykałem skrzynki na swoje miejsce i rozprowadziłem rury.











Rury zostały potem unieruchomione za pomocą taśmy perforowanej i kołków szybkiego montażu, a na koniec poszła izolacja.



Tę wierzchnią warstwę sklejam na bokach za pomocą pianki pistoletowej Tytan 65. Myślę, że na całość pójdzie maksymalnie 5 puszek, czyli około 120zł, a warto, bo powietrze w ruchu unosi energię, czyli izolacja jest nieskuteczna. Zamknięcie drogi dla przepływu powietrza podnosi jakość izolacji.

Jeszcze muszę zaizolować ten odkryty kawałek ścianki kolankowej i murłatę. Izolację chcę połączyć z widoczną izolacją ścian zewnętrznych, a całość na koniec pociągnę chyba siatką i klejem żeby się styropian nie utleniał. 

A tymczasem dopadł mnie znów wirus. Filipiński.

----------


## aiki

Fajny strych. Płytę jakąś połóż.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Na styropian?

----------


## aiki

tak.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Myślałem o tym, ale mi przez właz nie wlezie. Po rozłożeniu ocieplenia zostanie mi sensownej powierzchni chyba z 7x7, albo 8x8 metrów, czyli za dużo żeby zignorować i coś tam będę musiał wymyślić. Pójdzie chyba wełna po krokwiach i jakaś boazeria, a resztę izolacji pociągnę siatką i klejem. Całą nawet, bo o poddaszu pomyślę chyba za kilka lat, a do tego czasu trzeba zabezpieczyć.

----------


## karolek75

Mam Simon Premium i drugi raz bym nie kupil. Tylko dlatego ze ramka ma bardzo mala nietolerancje na "nierownosci" sciany lub niedokladnosci obsadzenia puszki.
W zasadzie jej nie ma. Tolerancji.

----------


## hektor80

> Mam Simon Premium i drugi raz bym nie kupil. Tylko dlatego ze ramka ma bardzo mala nietolerancje na "nierownosci" sciany lub niedokladnosci obsadzenia puszki.
> W zasadzie jej nie ma. Tolerancji.


Myślisz że inne mają jakąś tolerancję?

----------


## karolek75

> Myślisz że inne mają jakąś tolerancję?


Wcześniej w mieszkaniu miałem  hager polo Regina i było dużo łatwiej. Chodzi o to ze jesli puszka wystaje nawet 0,5 mm to ramka juz nie dojdzie do ściany. A wystarczyło trochę głębsze frezy zrobić.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Następnie powtykałem skrzynki na swoje miejsce i rozprowadziłem rury.


fajnie tak się pewnie rozkłada rury na płaskim, bo u mnie kurwa wszystko z drabiny i te rury długie i się wyginają...
BTW: a jak tam rekuperator? O samo wykonanie nie pytam bo pewnie poradzisz sobie bez problemu, nie ma tam filozofii. Ale co ze sterowaniem? Będziesz tylko i wyłącznie zmieniał napięcie na wentylatorach? Czy może wprowadzisz jakieś zabezpieczenia, bypassy itp.?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Chodzi o to ze jesli puszka wystaje nawet 0,5 mm to ramka juz nie dojdzie do ściany. A wystarczyło trochę głębsze frezy zrobić.


U mnie raczej wszystkie są zagłębione, ale jak wystają, to to przecież tylko plastik. Mała szlifierka, tarcza segmentowa, bzyk i pasuje.




> fajnie tak się pewnie rozkłada rury na płaskim


A ty nie wiesz jak się fajnie to płaskie robi... 




> BTW: a jak tam rekuperator? O samo wykonanie nie pytam bo pewnie poradzisz sobie bez problemu, nie ma tam filozofii. Ale co ze sterowaniem? Będziesz tylko i wyłącznie zmieniał napięcie na wentylatorach? Czy może wprowadzisz jakieś zabezpieczenia, bypassy itp.?


Myślałem o różniastych czujnikach, ale dam chyba tylko 4 od temperatury i dwa różnicowe ciśnienia od zapchania filtrów. Nie planuję grzałki bo mam GWC, nie potrzeba więc i funkcji rozmrażania wymiennika. Może coś jeszcze pomyślę na temat komunikacji po skrętce, ale to już jak się wprowadzę. W ogóle słaby jestem w te klocki. Na upartego coś bym zrobił, ale nie mam doświadczenia i muszę po prostu mieć dużo czasu, a to nie teraz.
Miałem już to w planach dawno temu, ale w tym roku chcę tylko izolację skończyć żeby nie marzła mi chałupa i chyba do wiosny będę wykończenie robił. Najwyżej poskładam z ocynku jakieś pudło, a elektronikę powtykam później.

----------


## sebcioc55

A GWC masz rurowe? Bo jakoś tego nie zakodowałem. Mi ostatnio podpowiedziano aby podłączyć się jakimś wymiennikiem pod DZ od pompy, jak uda mi się tanio dostać wymiennik to tak zrobię.

----------


## aiki

Chłodnicę o Żuka weź

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Rurowca mam 24mb fi 200:







Na pierwszym zdjęciu go robią, na drugim widać kawałek pomarańczowej rury wchodzącej w ocieplenie ściany, a na ostatnim widać wejście na poddasze.

Co do tego wymiennika, to oryginalny w Juwent kosztuje coś koło 1000zł. Kiedyś złożyłem zapytanie i wyszło na to, że to jest dużo większe od chłodnicy, ma duże lamele w kilku rzędach, żeby powierzchnia wymiany była duża (mała różnica temperatur zasilania i odbioru), oraz opór przepływu powietrza mały. Do tego musisz dać pompkę i chyba lepiej będzie wepchnąć grzałkę i za prąd zapłacić. Nie wiem, ja też miałem robić glikolowy i dlatego nie dałem sobie rury od razu. Potem jednak zmieniłem zdanie i mam z konieczności po ścianie.

----------


## Redakcja



----------


## Sylwia $

Tak sobie przeglądałam ten wątek i .... patrzę i nie wierzę a na zdjęciach w tle normalnie "mój dom w jeżynach" chyba. Ten parterowy w kolorze pistacji z ciemnym dachem, ciemnymi oknami i filarami przed wejściem. O jak miło... Tym bardziej miło, że nasza JEŻYNA też powstaje w 100% rękami mojego męża, teścia i moimi - oczywiście. Tak! Tak praca kobiety na budowie jest nieoceniona!!!
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Drops2

Przemek @ jak masz za mały właz to możesz odkręcić arkusz blachy, i przez dach wszystko wejdzie.
Zastanawiam się dlaczego nie dałeś paroizolacji, albo foli dachowej pod łaty?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Tak sobie przeglądałam ten wątek i .... patrzę i nie wierzę a na zdjęciach w tle normalnie "mój dom w jeżynach" chyba. Ten parterowy w kolorze pistacji z ciemnym dachem, ciemnymi oknami i filarami przed wejściem. O jak miło... Tym bardziej miło, że nasza JEŻYNA też powstaje w 100% rękami mojego męża, teścia i moimi - oczywiście. Tak! Tak praca kobiety na budowie jest nieoceniona!!!
> Pozdrawiam.


Raczej niedoceniona. Teraz żona buja małą, a ja sam tyram i już gorzej idzie. 
Pistacjowy to fajny kolor. Nie że jakiś zielony oczojebny, tylko tak ładnie... kobieco. Podoba mi się. 




> Przemek @ jak masz za mały właz to możesz odkręcić arkusz blachy, i przez dach wszystko wejdzie.
> Zastanawiam się dlaczego nie dałeś paroizolacji, albo foli dachowej pod łaty?


Chyba mi się leje koło komina, to zawołam magików od pokrycia. Rodzina, więc może mi poprawią. Te płyty to chyba dam tylko w środkowej części, więc zamówię takie, żeby weszły przez właz. Myślałem też jakieś tanie panele dać, albo gumolit. W pozostałej części będzie siatka i klej - najtaniej.
Folii nie dałem, bo poddasze jest nieużytkowe. Strata kasy raczej.

----------


## hektor80

> Folii nie dałem, bo poddasze jest nieużytkowe. Strata kasy raczej.


Podejrzewam że woda będzie ci się skraplać po wewnetrznej stronie blachy w mroźne słoneczne dni. Znajomy tak ma. Ale skoro będzie to poddasze nieużytkowe, to zrób po prostu cienką wylewkę z miksokreta na ten styro na stropie. Ja tak będę robił, na ok 40cm styro pójdzie ok 5cm wylewki+siatka metalowa..

----------


## Drops2

Po folii woda by spływała na zewnątrz, a przy folii paroprzepuszczalnej dodatkowo odprowadzała by wilgoć na zewnątrz, a tak będzie wpadać do środka.
Jak bedzie śnieg to zdaj relację jak się sprawdzi Twoj dach.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dom w którym mieszkam jest tak zrobiony, że jest blacha bez folii. Mieszkam tam 27 lat i nie zauważyłem problemów, oprócz przecieku koło świetlika.

Zapytam nieśmiało, skąd w zimie na poddaszu nieużytkowym ma być wilgoć, skoro mam folię pod styropianem?

----------


## hektor80

> Dom w którym mieszkam jest tak zrobiony, że jest blacha bez folii. Mieszkam tam 27 lat i nie zauważyłem problemów, oprócz przecieku koło świetlika.
> 
> Zapytam nieśmiało, skąd w zimie na poddaszu nieużytkowym ma być wilgoć, skoro mam folię pod styropianem?


Podejrzewam że nie siedzisz tam cały czas żeby to obserwować. Problem skroplin występuje też u mojego znajomego co ma blaszak. Był zmuszony podkleić folią sufit bo woda kapała na pięknie wypolerowany samochód  :smile:

----------


## karolek75

> Podejrzewam że nie siedzisz tam cały czas żeby to obserwować. Problem skroplin występuje też u mojego znajomego co ma blaszak. Był zmuszony podkleić folią sufit bo woda kapała na pięknie wypolerowany samochód


Potwierdzam. W moim blaszaku wczesna wiosna zmarnowalo sie kilka workow roznych materialow sypkich. Ze "stropu" blaszaka ostro kapalo.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wczesna wiosna to roztopy i dużo wilgotnej ziemi, a na poddaszu względnie sucho. Coś tam się może skropli, ale to tak jak u mnie teraz - żaden problem. Zobaczę jak będzie, bo to na razie zgadywanka, a w razie czego mogę dać folię od środka.

----------


## aiki

Jak zostawisz tak, że wiatr hula to sie nic nie będzie działo. Jak pozatykasz szczelnie to będzie błotko.

----------


## zawadzony

> Dom w którym mieszkam jest tak zrobiony, że jest blacha bez folii. Mieszkam tam 27 lat i nie zauważyłem problemów, oprócz przecieku koło świetlika.


Mam wiatę w której są tylko dwie ściany, jest pokrytą blachą traperową bez żadnych membran i folii i problem skroplin występuje.
Kiedy noc jest chłodna zawsze rano jak słońce ogrzeje blache to od spodu wiszą krople, spływają po łatach i kapią w równych liniach na ziemie (wyłożoną trylinką)

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dziwne. Znam kilka wiat i stodół z blaszanym dachem i nie znam jednocześnie nikogo, kto by się na wilgoć skarżył. Gdyby jednak coś się działo, to najwyżej dam folię na styropian i przycisnę jakimiś listwami, albo płytami. Jak na razie, to tylko gdzieś koło komina zauważyłem przeciek.

----------


## karolek75

> Jak zostawisz tak, że wiatr hula to sie nic nie będzie działo. Jak pozatykasz szczelnie to będzie błotko.


n50 na niezlym poziomie mam tylko w domu  :yes:

----------


## Drops2

> Zapytam nieśmiało, skąd w zimie na poddaszu nieużytkowym ma być wilgoć, skoro mam folię pod styropianem?


Folia pod styropianem powinna działać na przegrodę od środka, w środku będzie sucho. 
Wilgoć na poddaszu może być m.in. poprzez nieszczelne pokrycie dachowe, a najlepiej jak śnieg poleży to będziesz wiedział, możesz dostać też metr śniegu  przez wentylacje, jak będzie zadymka. Nie kładz na poddasze nic co jest nieodporne na wilgoć, wentyluj dobrze i będzie ok.

----------


## sebcioc55

Też jestem ciekaw jak to bedzie. Przemko - wszyscy liczymy na szczerość  :smile: 
BTW: w mojej drewnianej szopie, pokrytej grubą plandeką też się zbiera wilgoć w najniższym miejscu i kapie, pomimo wyspecjalizowanego systemu wentylacji składającego się ze szpar w ścianach zbudowanych z powykręcanych desek  :cool:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ło matko! Dobra, dam folię na wierzch styropianu, obciążę jakimi odpadami z murów i będę obserwował. To będzie ciekawe jak oglądanie rosnącej trawy.

----------


## sebcioc55

> To będzie ciekawe jak oglądanie rosnącej trawy.


 :big grin:

----------


## Barth3z

Przemek, napisz coś więcej na temat kabli (ogrzewanie podłogowe), albo podpowiedz jak to poprawnie zrobić. 
Plan mam taki, aby kable ułożyć na siatce z oczkami 10x10. Pod siatką, dla zrobienia dystansu chcę zastosować korytka PVC 18x50mm (bez pokrywek). Dzięki temu rurki oraz kable zostaną ulokowane ok. w połowie wysokości wylewki 6cm. Wcześniej chciałem zastosować coś takiego:

ale piszą, że siatka się nie utrzyma w tych rowkach. Poza tym tanie to nie jest ...
Nie mogę jednak zrobić podsypki jak u ciebie, bo mam znacznie więcej do zrobienia niż tylko same kable i zajmie mi to kilka dni.

Zasilanie kabli chcę wyprowadzić w puszkę na ścianę w linii pionowej z włącznikiem światła danego pokoju. Puszka będzie ulokowana przy ziemi (albo na wysokości gniazdek). Od tej puszki chcę puścić w podłodze rurkę PVC albo peszel (ten mocniejszy - szary), do którego później będę mógł wprowadzić czujkę temperatury. W tej puszce również łatwo będzie mi wrzucić RelaySwitch Fibaro.

Od tej puszki poprowadzę jeszcze pionowo w ścianie rurkę PVC lub peszel do włącznika. Może się okazać, że coś nie wyjdzie z fibaro i łatwo mi wówczas będzie zamontować i podłączyć sterownik ścienny.

A moze od razu robić puszkę na wysokości ewentulanego sterownika?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No to ci powiem Bartek, że masz problem. Ekipy od wylewek cenią sobie czas, a chodzenie po instalacji grzewczej to dla nich oczywista oczywistość. Jeśli więc zrobisz coś, co będzie wymagało delikatnego stąpania pomiędzy kabelkami, to Z PEWNOŚCIĄ podniosą cenę za usługę.
Z tego co wiem, to planujesz PEXy i kable elektryczne. Ułożyłbym PEXy normalnie na folii jak się robi, a ekipa na to podsypkę, siatkę, kable razem z Tobą (za dopłatą i po uprzedzeniu, bo się słusznie zdenerwują) i wierzch na gotowo.

Kup sobie krótkie tasiemki zaciskowe do mocowania kabli do siatki.



Pójdzie z 1000 sztuk i lepiej weź na wymówienie kilka paczek więcej. W miejscach przegięcia peszli do czujników (ściana/podłoga) każ dawać kostkę 10x15cm styropianu, żeby w razie czego była możliwość łatwej wymiany czujnika po zdjęciu panela. Sterowniki pokojowe zaplanowałem niewidoczne - przekaźnik za zaślepką, w niewidocznym miejscu i do tego czujnik po I2C do centrali sterującej. Nie podoba mi się gadżet przy świetle, ani możliwość włożenia tam paluchów przez dzieciaki.

Ostatecznie kwestia gustu to kwestia gustu, ale to żadna ozdoba.

----------


## kerado28

Gratulacje samozaparcia.
Super budowa.
Czy możesz pokazać jak wygląda przekrój Twojego domu?

----------


## Barth3z

> No to ci powiem Bartek, że masz problem. Ekipy od wylewek cenią sobie czas, a chodzenie po instalacji grzewczej to dla nich oczywista oczywistość. Jeśli więc zrobisz coś, co będzie wymagało delikatnego stąpania pomiędzy kabelkami, to Z PEWNOŚCIĄ podniosą cenę za usługę.
> Z tego co wiem, to planujesz PEXy i kable elektryczne. Ułożyłbym PEXy normalnie na folii jak się robi, a ekipa na to podsypkę, siatkę, kable razem z Tobą (za dopłatą i po uprzedzeniu, bo się słusznie zdenerwują) i wierzch na gotowo.


Problem w tym, że nie mam jak zamocować rurek do podłoża. Teraz mam chudziaka 12cm i na nim będę układał już tylko folię. Nie chcę jej przebijać, żeby zamontować rurki ... Dlatego potrzebuję ułożyć siatkę na dystansach i dopiero do niej mocować rurki i kable.




> W miejscach przegięcia peszli do czujników (ściana/podłoga) każ dawać kostkę 10x15cm styropianu, żeby w razie czego była możliwość łatwej wymiany czujnika po zdjęciu panela.


Nie mam aż tyle miejsca. Pozostało mi tylko 6cm wylewki... ale coś pomyślę.




> Sterowniki pokojowe zaplanowałem niewidoczne - przekaźnik za zaślepką, w niewidocznym miejscu i do tego czujnik po I2C do centrali sterującej. Nie podoba mi się gadżet przy świetle, ani możliwość włożenia tam paluchów przez dzieciaki.


Też jestem tego zdania. Przekażnik fibaro ładnie mieści się w puszcze. Ale zamiast zaślepiać puszkę pokrywką zastanawiam się, czy nie dać tam po prostu gniazdka.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Gratulacje samozaparcia.
> Super budowa.
> Czy możesz pokazać jak wygląda przekrój Twojego domu?


Och jesteś taki miły. 
Przekrój dam po południu jak go z projektu wyciągnę.




> Problem w tym, że nie mam jak zamocować rurek do podłoża. Teraz mam chudziaka 12cm i na nim będę układał już tylko folię. Nie chcę jej przebijać, żeby zamontować rurki ... Dlatego potrzebuję ułożyć siatkę na dystansach i dopiero do niej mocować rurki i kable.


Tanie dystanse możesz zrobić choćby z zaślepek do ciepłego kołkowania. To ma 2cm i jest niby miękkie (choć to dosyć twardy styropian), ale jak podłożysz co 60cm, to utrzyma. Przy okazji zabezpieczysz folię, bo jej to nie poprzecina.
Jak chcesz, to ci wyślę, tylko zapłać za przesyłkę, bo mi sporo zostało.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Coś tam wrzucę, że są postępy.





Właściwie mam już 2/3 poddasza pociągnięte dwoma warstwami styropianu, a pod spodem oczywiście są rury, tylko nie zrobiłem dzisiaj zdjęć - to stan z soboty gdzieś w połowie.

Żeby jednak nie było za cudnie, to jest tak:



Akurat ta łata jest w pobliżu rozdzielacza od WM i było na nim kilka kropel wody, to sobie popatrzyłem w górę. Strasznie lało w tamtym tygodniu, to wyszło szydło z wora. Będę musiał coś z tym zrobić, ale jasne jest już skąd ta wilgoć.

Na koniec wrzucę jeszcze obiecany przekrój.





Właściwie ze zmian to mam tyko tyle, że na stropie jest 2x15cm, zamiast 3x10, a w podłodze mam 5+10+15+5... tak wyszło.

----------


## sebcioc55

Czyli skąd ta woda? Złe mocowanie blachy do łaty?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Podejrzewam, że jest źle farmer wkręcony. Szukałem jeszcze innych mokrych łat, ale nie znalazłem. Będzie jeszcze jakiś deszcz, to pooglądam.

Zastanawiam się czym wyłożyć ten styropian, żeby było tanio i twardo. Najlepiej, żeby to kosztowało kilka złotych za m2 i musi przejść przez właz 48x110cm. Sobie teraz zdałem sprawę, że walnąłem strasznego babola z tym włazem - jak będę chciał sobie na poddaszu zrobić azyl, to mi się lodówka na piwo nie zmieści  :sad:

----------


## Barth3z

> Sobie teraz zdałem sprawę, że walnąłem strasznego babola z tym włazem - jak będę chciał sobie na poddaszu zrobić azyl, to mi się lodówka na piwo nie zmieści


Spokojnie, też mam taki właz, wejdzie:
http://allegro.pl/caso-38-winiarka-c...804408158.html
38 butelek wystarczy ?  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Uratowany! Hhehehehe... 

To mi tylko włazu brakuje do pełni szczęścia. Byłem dzisiaj i oglądałem w markecie takie standardowe, ale zaczynają się przeważnie od 60cm. Myślałem jak by  zwęzić i chyba mam pomysł, ale to dosyć kłopotliwe. Czy można gdzieś zamówić gotowe schody na wymiar? Znaczy głupie pytanie, bo można, ale nie na wymiar 48cm, tylko chyba od 54, albo podobnie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No i nie znalazłem tego wąskiego włazu i padło na przeróbkę standardowego. Jakoś to przeboleję i zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie.

Byłem dzisiaj coś tam dalej pociągnąć przy wentylacji i ociepleniu stropu i powiem Wam, że zimno jak w psiarni - trzeba szybko kończyć. Jeszcze ze dwa popołudnia i powinno się udać.





No i teraz najgorsze. Śmiałem się z kondensacji, no i proszę. Tutaj strona północna i okolice niedomkniętego wyłazu, bo dałem tylko płytę styropianu i było jakieś 15x48cm niedomknięte. Podejrzewam że to z tego powodu.





Te krople były zamarznięte, czemu trudno się dziwić. Tutaj strona południowa i z dala od wyłazu.



Sucho, choć widziałem też pojedyncze krople. Zobaczę czy będzie z tym duży problem, ale wydaje mi się, że wystarczy dać folię na styropian i ta odrobinka wody nie zrobi wielkiej szkody.

Dalej upieram się, że folia dachowa nie jest mi potrzebna, choć gdybym miał za dużo pieniędzy, to bym ich na nią nie pożałował. Założę wyłaz i zobaczymy co będzie.

----------


## Boorki

Zbieram się do kupna działki pod zabudowę własnego domku i pytanie czy kupić lepiej od osoby prywatnej działkę czy też może od państwa?

----------


## shael

Przemku, mogę wiedzieć dlaczego nie masz membrany (folii) dachowej?

czy chodzi o to, że będziesz robił ocieplenie z pianki PUR?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Zbieram się do kupna działki pod zabudowę własnego domku i pytanie czy kupić lepiej od osoby prywatnej działkę czy też może od państwa?


Żeby kupić od państwa (polskiego) musisz trafić na licytację i wpłacić wadium, które niestety jest bezzwrotne. Ostatnio kumpel wyhaczył 11 arów za 1200 złotych łącznie - niestety na środku zadupiewa i w formacie 6x185m. Po co mu to, to on sam nie wie, ale tania była.
Z drugiej strony od osoby prywatnej będzie chyba w wyższej cenie, ale to może być jakaś atrakcyjniejsza miejscówka. 

Tak że co byś nie zrobił - to źle.




> Przemku, mogę wiedzieć dlaczego nie masz membrany (folii) dachowej?
> 
> czy chodzi o to, że będziesz robił ocieplenie z pianki PUR?


Myślałem, że poddasze będę miał nieużytkowe, więc skończę na izolacji stropu. Teraz mi szkoda miejsca i będę musiał coś wymyślić, ale to kiedyś.

----------


## sebcioc55

> niestety na środku zadupiewa i w formacie 6x185m.


niech zrobi strzelnice dla snajperów, w sam raz  :wink:

----------


## Slyder

> Żeby kupić od państwa (polskiego) musisz trafić na licytację i wpłacić wadium, które niestety jest bezzwrotne


 Zmień kolegę bo cię wkręca.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Zmień kolegę bo cię wkręca.


Tak ze mnie publicznie zrobić wariata? Osz kurwasz! 




> niech zrobi strzelnice dla snajperów, w sam raz


A pytała się żona po jakiego mi to forum. Pytali się koledzy. A tu proszę - ja coś wiem, a on nie, chociaż kasę wydał. Hhehehehe!

----------


## grazy82

hahah no i po to jest forum , by sobie pomagać  :wink:

----------


## koks0309

> Zbieram się do kupna działki pod zabudowę własnego domku i pytanie czy kupić lepiej od osoby prywatnej działkę czy też może od państwa?


Jak chcesz kupić działkę to przed zakupem sprawdź czy nie jest przypadkiem uznana wg nowych śmiesznych mapek jako zalewowa.  No chyba że już ma wydane Wz.  To co teraz zrobili z tymi niby terenami zalewowymi to jakaś paranoja i jeszcze ten śmieszny Rzgw w Krakowie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Brakło mi styropianu.



Mam jeszcze na dole kilka 30-tek, to je mogę pociąć, ale na razie służą jako podpora do wieszania płyt GK. Za dobrze by było jakbym skończył.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Będzie pomieszczenie o zerowej akumulacji.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie zerowej, tylko doświadczalnej. ... kominy.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tomku Brzęczkowski. 

Dasz pan radę ogrzać za 20 kWh/m2 * rok moje poddasze? 
Chcę wynająć i mają być niskie koszty eksploatacji.

----------


## aiki

Jak TB zrobi Ci projekt to jeszcze odsprzedasz kilka kalorii ciepła

----------


## aiki

> niech zrobi strzelnice dla snajperów, w sam raz


dla snajperów za krótka. Na 300 metrów ze zwykłego kałacha 90% skuteczności z PK 100

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

185 metrów to też niezły dystans, bo można najwyżej strzelać z procy. 

A Tomek miałby idealne warunki - wystarczy folię od środka przybić i będzie szczelnie, styropian od podłogi jest... ech, pracuś konstruuje generator grawitacyjny, więc chyba nie ma czasu na poddasza zwykłych śmiertelników.

----------


## kowi

Witam serdecznie.
Właśnie skończyłem czytać  cały  temat Twojego wariatkowa. Zajęło mi to 3 dni. Zacząłem  w piątek i właśnie skończyłem. O już poniedziałek, więc 4 dni  :wink:  
Czyta się super i aż przychodzi chęć do budowania, choć u mnie to odległa przyszłość...
Pozdrawiam i dopinguje w budowie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dziękuję. Że też Ci się chciało... to miłe.

----------


## koks0309

Szacun Przemek za wytrwałość w budowie.  Widziałem ostatnio na żywo Twój domek, fajnie się prezentuje  :Smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Hehe... perła architektury to nie jest, ale dzięki za miłe słowa. Faktycznie jak w dobrym miejscu stanąć, to nawet, nawet.

----------


## Beskidziak

> Hehe... perła architektury to nie jest, ale dzięki za miłe słowa. Faktycznie jak w dobrym miejscu stanąć, to nawet, nawet.


He,he   przypomniał mi się mój dekarz i rozmowa z nim:
Mówie: Panie krzywo trochę ta dachówka.
On na to: Źle Pan stoisz tu,tu trzeba stać i się patrzyć...... i ciągnie mnie 20 metrów od domu....


Niezły ten Twój dziennik, fajnie się czyta,
Pozdrawiam

----------


## sylwekr

> Dziwne. Znam kilka wiat i stodół z blaszanym dachem i nie znam jednocześnie nikogo, kto by się na wilgoć skarżył. Gdyby jednak coś się działo, to najwyżej dam folię na styropian i przycisnę jakimiś listwami, albo płytami. Jak na razie, to tylko gdzieś koło komina zauważyłem przeciek.


Przemku obserwuj co się będzie działo. Brat mój zrobił też zadaszenie, na konstrukcję drewnianą dał bezpośrednio blachę i mimo dobrego przewiewu nieraz to kupę kropli wisi, ścieka po drewnie i na podłogę. W przyszłym roku chce zdejmować blachę i to poprawiać bo boi się, że za parę lat to mu to drzewo zgnije. Jeśli do tej pory nie widziałeś problemu to może u Ciebie nie będzie tego zjawiska, u niego teraz w okresie jesiennym jest najgorzej.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jeszcze raz dziękuję za miłe słowa. 

Odnośnie "się będzie działo", to już zauważyłem i dałem zdjęcia. Niestety się skrapla. Zobaczę co będzie jak właz zamknę, a ostatecznie skończy się chyba na folii przybijanej od spodu i wełnie, bo zachciałem mieć izolowane poddasze. Ale to dopiero jak mi się będą pieniądze z kieszeni wysypywać.

----------


## sebcioc55

folia od spodu blachy? jak wtedy byś wykończył okolice krokwi? i łat? I w ogóle jakoś tego nie widzę  :no:   :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

I nie zobaczysz. Dopóki nie zrobię.

----------


## Drops2

> ...ostatecznie skończy się chyba na folii przybijanej od spodu i wełnie, bo zachciałem mieć izolowane poddasze. Ale to dopiero jak mi się będą pieniądze z kieszeni wysypywać.


Odpuść sobie takie rozwiązanie,jeżeli koniecznie chcesz zmienić to zrób tak: odkręć blachę,zdejmij kontrłaty, połóż folię, nabij łaty na folie(dają czasem pod to pur,ale możesz darować), na to kontrłaty, i przykręć blachę.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Brzmi jak doskonałe rozwiązanie do domu wariatów, ale chyba ostatnio trochę lepiej się czuję. No jakoś to ściąganie blachy mi nie podchodzi i wydaje mi się, że taniej i łatwiej będzie nabić folię od spodu.

Coś takiego:



tylko od spodu i będę musiał unieruchamiać folię jakimiś listewkami przybijanymi od boku do krokwi.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ostatnio w innym wątku wraca temat szczelności przegród. To ponoć kluczowy parametr domu, ważniejszy nawet od dobrej izolacji termicznej, ponieważ nieszczelny dom traci energię przez wentylację (z czym się zgadzam), oraz przez przenikanie przez ściany (czemu nie zaprzeczam). Oprócz tego jednak pojawia się problem dyfuzji pary wodnej, która przechodząc przez ściany w którymś momencie jest już na tyle chłodna, że się skrapla i namacza izolację, a problem jest tym większy, im ta izolacja grubsza.
Najlepiej byłoby dać folię paroszczelną, ale w klasycznym wykonaniu ściany dwuwarstwowej jest to niewykonalne, bo nie da się przykleić styropianu do folii, ani od środka tej folii otynkować. Dlatego też myślę o zastosowaniu podkładu paroszczelnego od środka, przed malowaniem ścian.



http://sklep.nina.com.pl/farby-grunt...yjny-378l.html

Z tego co się orientowałem, to jest to równoważne warstwie folii polietylenowej około 0,2-0,25mm, czyli chyba całkiem przyzwoicie. Niestety cena jest dość wysoka, więc myślę pomalować tym wyłącznie ściany zewnętrzne, bo wewnętrznym nic się nie stanie, a na stropie dałem folię. Co myślicie? Warto?

----------


## Barth3z

> Uratowany! Hhehehehe... 
> 
> To mi tylko włazu brakuje do pełni szczęścia. Byłem dzisiaj i oglądałem w markecie takie standardowe, ale zaczynają się przeważnie od 60cm. Myślałem jak by  zwęzić i chyba mam pomysł, ale to dosyć kłopotliwe. Czy można gdzieś zamówić gotowe schody na wymiar? Znaczy głupie pytanie, bo można, ale nie na wymiar 48cm, tylko chyba od 54, albo podobnie.


Niestety nie mam pojęcia w tym temacie. Ja zmieściłem standardowe.
Kup normalne, wytnij ze środka tyle cm ile potrzebujesz i później sklej  :big tongue: 




> Brzmi jak doskonałe rozwiązanie do domu wariatów, ale chyba ostatnio trochę lepiej się czuję. No jakoś to ściąganie blachy mi nie podchodzi i wydaje mi się, że taniej i łatwiej będzie nabić folię od spodu.
> 
> Coś takiego:
> 
> 
> 
> tylko od spodu i będę musiał unieruchamiać folię jakimiś listewkami przybijanymi od boku do krokwi.


Dobry pomysł. A zamiast listewek nie wystarczy połapać takerem ?




> ...
> 
> Z tego co się orientowałem, to jest to równoważne warstwie folii polietylenowej około 0,2-0,25mm, czyli chyba całkiem przyzwoicie. Niestety cena jest dość wysoka, więc myślę pomalować tym wyłącznie ściany zewnętrzne, bo wewnętrznym nic się nie stanie, a na stropie dałem folię. Co myślicie? Warto?


Wartość paroszczelności tej farby jest niespodziewanie wysoki. Nawet przy cenie 172zł/puszkę myślę, że warto. Pomyśl ile roboty byłoby z folią.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Niestety nie mam pojęcia w tym temacie. Ja zmieściłem standardowe.
> Kup normalne, wytnij ze środka tyle cm ile potrzebujesz i później sklej







> Dobry pomysł. A zamiast listewek nie wystarczy połapać takerem ?







> Wartość paroszczelności tej farby jest niespodziewanie wysoki. Nawet przy cenie 172zł/puszkę myślę, że warto. Pomyśl ile roboty byłoby z folią.

----------


## Barth3z

Przemek, wszystko na raz?! Nie dam rady ... Mogę rozłożyć w czasie?  :smile:

----------


## Drops2

> Dobry pomysł. A zamiast listewek nie wystarczy połapać takerem ?


Mam odmienne zdanie, Na styku folia gwóźdź lub zszywka będą przecieki, nie pomoże nawet nabicie łaty wzdłuż krokwi.

----------


## Barth3z

> Mam odmienne zdanie, Na styku folia gwóźdź lub zszywka będą przecieki, nie pomoże nawet nabicie łaty wzdłuż krokwi.


No to maźnie silikonem po zszywce albo jaką taśmę butylową nalepi.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Przemek, wszystko na raz?! Nie dam rady ... Mogę rozłożyć w czasie?


Racja. Co za dużo, to nie zdrowo.




> Mam odmienne zdanie, Na styku folia gwóźdź lub zszywka będą przecieki, nie pomoże nawet nabicie łaty wzdłuż krokwi.


Jak są przecieki od dachu, to je trzeba najsampierw zlikwidować. Potem folia takerem, wełna i jeszcze jedna warstwa folii od spodu, a potem jakaś sklejka, albo GK. Będzie dobrze.




> No to maźnie silikonem po zszywce albo jaką taśmę butylową nalepi.

----------


## Barth3z

> 


Napisałem "po zszywce", a nie "po kresce". Ale po takim zestawie to będzie trzeba "po wszywce"  :big tongue:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Spokojnie - to zestaw świąteczny, więc żadne zszywki, ani wszywki. Tylko telefon na pogotowie...

----------


## MateoSs

Będzie trzeba sprawdzić takich 12 potraw xD

----------


## yasiek

Widzę że się nieźle bawicie :> Co to za impreza, bo dawno nie zaglądałem? parapetówa?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Po prostu Bartek dobrze radzi, i wart jest zapłaty.

----------


## yasiek

A to chyba że tak.
Już miałem zbierać swoje zabawki i do Was jechać  :roll eyes:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wszyscy jesteście mile widziani, tylko żebym w domu był.

----------


## sebcioc55

Lepiej nie bądź taki miły, bo jeszcze połowa samorobów Ci się na sylwestra na budowę zwali  :big tongue:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak będzie dużo ludzi, to tanio wyjdzie grzanie :roll eyes:

----------


## aiki

Taki dopisek tam ma "tylko żebym w domu był"

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

*"Postępy"*

Cały tydzień załatwiałem chrzciny małej. 
Poniedziałek godzina w kancelarii parafialnej i dostałem kartkę co mam załatwić. Super. 
Wtorek półtorej godziny w kancelarii. Super.
Środa zapraszanie jednej rodziny. Super.
Czwartek zapraszanie drugiej rodziny. Super.
Piątek prezenty na mikołaja. Noż super ekstra.

Przyszła w końcu sobota, to sobie myślę odpocznę na budowie.

1. Wyłaz na strych. 



Standardowy wyłaz Oman 120x70 za 239zł. W stolarni tnącej płyty meblowe na wymiar kazałem wyciąć 25cm ze środka - dwa cięcia, cena 6zł. Potem obie części skleiłem i skręciłem od góry profilami nierdzewnymi z roboty - cena... atrakcyjna. Podobnie zrobiłem z ramą. Niestety okazało się, że schody się nie zmieszczą i też będę musiał zwęzić. Super.
Miałem wymiar otworu 48x105cm, to już wyciąłem na 48x120, bo wzdłuż to żaden problem. Potem samodzielny montaż - super się bez pomocnika trzyma i wierci, że szkoda gadać, a na koniec spaliłem, kurwa, wiertarkę. Dobrze, że sąsiad jest tak blisko.
Polecicie coś do 300zł z udarem i młotem? Nie chcę Skila, bo właśnie mi ostatecznie wyzionął śmierdzącego ducha, a wcześniej raz mi go całkiem wymienili na gwarancji, potem poszedł wyłącznik, a dwa razy wymieniałem szczotki, bo w ogóle nie ruszał. Sąsiad też mi Skila pożyczył i też na niego narzekał.  

2. Przykręciłem w łazience płyty do sufitu.



Umordowałem się niemiłosiernie, ale się udało. Niestety zapomniałem uszczelnić rury od skrzynki do WM (otwór w płycie nie jest wycięty) i będę musiał środkową płytę odkręcić... ręce mi opadły i postanowiłem już dzisiaj nic nie robić.

Niemniej jednak była godzina 15, nakurzyłem w domu, więc postanowiłem przetestować wentylatory. Mogłem włączyć tylko na maksa, więc tak zrobiłem, co daje około 770m3/h. Huk w domu dość spory, ale wyraźnie wytłumiony w stosunku do poddasza, gdzie chodziły. W ciągu 5 minut w domu zrobiło się świeżo i całe ciepło, które produkowałem od rana poszłoooo!

Ogólnie ciekawy tydzień. Pamiętam tylko dwa dni - jeden to poniedzałkowtorkośrodoczwartkopiątek, a drugi sobota. Super.

----------


## yasiek

Polecę bez wahania Modeco
Mam do porównania z hitachi i nie widzę różnicy, poza trochę słabszym udarem, który jest wystarczający.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Taką Hitachi kiedyś zamordowałem - ocieplenie ściany bloku z silikatów. Przekładnia zaczęła pluć olejem, a na koniec odpadł przełącznik wyboru trybu. Także nie mam fazy na Hitachi. Modeco jakoś wydawało mi się kiepskie, ale nigdy się nie przyglądałem. Poszukam może jeszcze czegoś mocniejszego, a jak nie znajdę to może kupię.

----------


## ci_d

Hej fajny dziennik. Też "tymi rękami" robię większość na w moim pluszczaku. 

Skraplanie wody niestety będzie występować przy zmianach temperatury, szkoda że nie dałeś membrany na krokwie miałbyś kłopot z głowy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## wesner2

Super sprawa  :wink:  życzę jak najlepiej
Ale jak ty tu będziesz wchodzić ? Jakieś ładne schody drewniane ? :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Hej fajny dziennik. Też "tymi rękami" robię większość na w moim pluszczaku.


Dzięki. Co to jest "pluszczak"?




> Skraplanie wody niestety będzie występować przy zmianach temperatury, szkoda że nie dałeś membrany na krokwie miałbyś kłopot z głowy.


Ano szkoda. Ale byłem najmądrzejszy i nie chciałem nikogo słuchać. I mam za swoje.




> Super sprawa  życzę jak najlepiej. Ale jak ty tu będziesz wchodzić ? Jakieś ładne schody drewniane ?


Schody będą drewniane, ale czy ładnie wyjdą, to się okaże. Mam zamiar potraktować oryginalne schody z zestawu kolejno: piłą łańcuchową, eurodyskiem na szlifierce z papierem 60, konfirmatami i kątownikami nierdzewnymi na wkrętach. Czekajcie końca.

A samo wchodzenie zostało już opatentowane 4 tyś lat temu:



Obrazek przedstawia egipskiego boga urodzaju, w pozie odpowiedniej do wchodzenia przez ciasny wyłaz stropowy, trzymającego w prawej dłoni drążek do otwierania zamka.

----------


## ci_d

Pluszcz to dom z projektów muratora który usilnie staram się zbudować  :wink: 
A bez membrany to musisz to bardzo solidnie wentylować. Co moźe oznaczać że jeśli ma to być energooszczędny dom to tak naprawdę powinieneś odciąć strych od reszty domu i to tak najlepiej bez schodów na strych... A napewno musisz jeszcze nad nimi wysmyczyć jakąś solidną izolowaną klapę.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

*PARAPETY*

Po miesiącu oczekiwania udało nam się w końcu doczekać tej chwili. Miało być do końca listopada, ale pan specjalista ponoć uciął sobie dwa palce na cyrkulatce i terminy poleciały. Nie wiem ile w tym prawdy, bo montażyści mieli wszystkie palce (przynajmniej u rąk), ale najważniejsze, że już są zamontowane.





Reszta wszystkie takie same - aglomarmur, brudna biel (nie ecru, choć tak wygląda na zdjęciach), szerokość 30cm, grubość 2,5cm. W sumie 3,3m2 po 225zł, czyli razem z montażem równy tysiąc złotych. Jestem zadowolony.

*TEST SZCZELNOŚCI*

Szukałem testerów i znalazłem, bo nie ma z tym większego problemu, ale ceny około 1000zł trochę mnie zniechęcały. Ostatecznie znalazłem gościa z Krakowa, który robi test za połowę tej ceny, ale to jest jego zajęcie dodatkowe i trzeba się umówić na sobotę, albo wieczór. 
Skorzystałem. Miły pan z tej firmy:

http://www.testdom.pl

przyjechał dziś o 9:30 i rozłożył zabawki:







Potem przeszedł do pompowania domu i wykonywania testu. Nie mam zainstalowanej jednej skrzynki rozprężnej, więc zamknięty tą piłką jest przepust w którym jej brakuje i rura doprowadzająca powietrze w to miejsce. Chciałem, żeby przetestował od razu szczelność wentylacji, więc zamknął tylko rozdzielacze (nawiewny i wywiewny) pozostawiając resztę przepustów otwartymi, oraz rurę doprowadzająca powietrze do kominka. Rury kanalizacyjne miały zaślepki, a kominy zatkałem przyklejając blachę ocynkowaną na piance.

Po teście wyszedł wynik:

- dla nadciśnienia:



- dla podciśnienia:



REWELACJA! Sam był zaskoczony, bo jak twierdził, jeszcze mu się nie zdarzyło, żeby test wyszedł za pierwszym razem. Gorszy wynik dla podciśnienia wynika z tego, że klapa strychowa się odgina i wlatuje tamtędy powietrze. Przy nadciśnieniu jest dociskana do uszczelki i wynik jest lepszy.

Na koniec uruchomił wentylator na maksa, tworząc nadciśnienie 260Pa i przy pomocy wytwornicy dymu szukał nieszczelności. Generalnie bardzo dobrze, oprócz tego okna:



Tu jeszcze zapiankuję i uszczelnię jeszcze wszystkie parapety od środka silikonem po malowaniu. Generalnie w każdym dolnym rogu okna coś tam przeciekało, a to chyba dlatego, że wewnętrzna taśma okienna była z dwóch części - jedna na spód, a druga na boki i górę, i nie są szczelnie połączone.

Ogólnie jest bardzo dobrze, a jak dopracuję jeszcze tą klapę (dam drugą uszczelkę po prostu), doszczelnię okno i dam zewnętrzne parapety, to już będzie bajer.

----------


## sebcioc55

Zajebistoza ! :smile:  też chce taki test ! :big grin:  szkoda że ten gościu tak daleko....  Ale w sumie co z tego testu wynika, że jest szczelnie, tak? W jakiś procentach czy czymś? Bo na screenach nie za dużo widać, albo nie wiem czego szukać.

----------


## grend

.. a jakos to opiniował do zużycia energii do ogrzewania ? Ma to jakies przełozenia i można wysnuwać jakies tezy ? Bo tutaj się tylko przekłada że ciepłe powietrze nie będzie tobie uciekać z twoich m3, czyli hipotetycznie jak zafoliuję 100m3 to tez będzie test OK.... Czy tutaj jest drugie dno ?

----------


## grend

Widzę że główną przyczyna wstawiania okien, parapetów,drzwi itd. przez sprzedawców jest sponsor, czyli US.

----------


## sebcioc55

Skoro jest szczelnie tzn ze cieplo nie b3dzie niekontrolowanie uciekac. Natomiast wymiana powietrza bedzie calkowicie sterowalna poprzez system wentylacji. Do tego sie dazy w dzisiejszym budownictwie. Przynajmniej tak powinno byc gdy stosujemy wentylacje mechaniczna.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Chodzi o krotność wymiany powietrza przez nieszczelności przy różnicy ciśnień 50 Pa i nie ma jednostki. Dla budownictwa pasywnego powinno być poniżej 0,6 ale im mniej tym lepiej. 
Jak są lewe przedmuch to rekuperator tego nie odzyska wiec szczelność jest ważna. 
Nie wiem dokładnie jak to wpływa na zużycie prądu ale na pewno pozytywnie. Jutro coś poszukam.

----------


## aiki

Mnie to nie dotyczy. Ale se czytam co by coś więcej na przyszłość wiedzieć.

----------


## M.A.G.

Gratuluję wyniku. Tylko zastanawia skad tak duza różnica miedzy pomiarami? ?

 Asolt przeliczal mi moje ozc do wyniku testu i ponoc roznice na szczelnosci nie daja jakiś cudownych przeskoków jesli chodzi o zuzycie... na chlopski rozum powinno byc duzo lepiej. 

A masz  '' papier'' na ten test-  tzn. Czy dostałeś takie opracowanie z podsumowaniem testu? ? Jaka wyszla średnia?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

"Papier" ma przyjść na maila i jak dostanę, to wkleję. 
Już pisałem skąd różnica. Jest tam pole "efektywna powierzchnia przecieku" i dla nadciśnienia wynosi 30cm2, a dla podciśnienia 58cm2. Różnica 28cm2 oznacza średnio 0,8mm szczeliny na mojej wiotkiej klapie strychowej 120x45cm. Przy podciśnieniu faktycznie odeszła ona od uszczelki i było czuć dmuchające tamtędy powietrze.

Tutaj: http://testy-szczelnosci.pl/testy-sz...laczego-warto/

są takie obrazki:

*Zużycie roczne energii w KWh na m2 w zależności od wartości parametru n50.*

_
n50 < 0,6 zapewniają bardzo niskie zużycie energii, świetny komfort termiczny oraz zdrowy mikroklimat. Ponadto budynek ma bardzo wysoką trwałość (brak szkód budowlanych związanych z wykraplaniem się pary wodnej i rozwojem zagrzybienia)

n50 = 0,6 – 1,5 wynik taki charakteryzujemy jako neutralny: nie powoduje drastycznego wzrostu kosztów eksploatacji ani innych negatywnych zjawisk jeżeli występujące przecieki powietrzne nie zagrażają trwałości budynku

n50 > 1,5 budynki o wysokim poziomie nieszczelności generują bardzo wysokie koszty ogrzewania / chłodzenia. Komfort termiczny mieszkańców jest zaburzony : wewnątrz budynku występują odczuwalne przewiewy i chłodne strefy. System wentylacji działa nieskutecznie – jest zakłócony przez powietrze dostające się i uciekające z budynku przez nieszczelne przegrody. Skuteczność rekuperacji spada poniżej 50%. W takim przypadku rekuperacja nie ma sansu zarówno jakościowego jak i ekonomicznego. Nieszczelności powietrzne mogą powodować zawilgocenie warstw izolacyjnych przegród oraz powstawania szkód budowlanych (zagrzybienie izolacji, konstrukcji itp.)_

*Nieszczelny budynek, z zaburzonym obiegiem powietrza*


*Szczelny budynek, z prawidłowym obiegiem powietrza*


I z tej strony: http://mieszkajenergooszczednie.pl/p...nego-budowania
*
Stosunek strat energii cieplnej do szczelności powietrznej budynku*


Nie znam się na tym dobrze, ale na zdrowy rozum 28cm2 to niewiele, a robi sporą różnicę. Szczelność jest zatem ważna, a szczególnie ważna przy wentylacji mechanicznej. Podobno najtrudniej zrobić szczelnie szkieletowca i wszelkie stropy na wiązarach i skosy, czemu akurat trudno się dziwić. Dlatego ja wybrałem strop betonowy i nie żałuję.

----------


## M.A.G.

załatw te nieszczelności jak najszybciej - u mnie jedyna "duża" nieszczelność (fix przy przesuwce HS) nie została od razu wyeliminowana i tak już z nią mieszkamy  :smile:  to kwestia 3-5 minut ale ciągle jednak brakuje czasu na takie pierdoły a da się z tym żyć  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Wlasnie o taka odpowiedz mi chodzilo. Juz wszystko jasne. Gratuluje wyniku. Ciekawe jak to u mnie wyjdzie z "wirtualnym stropem".
Rozumiem ze te wszystkie straty w kWh/m^2 to na rok?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Na sezon, bo klimatyzowanie też drożej wyjdzie przy nieszczelnym domu. Ogólnie jakiegoś szału to na zużyciu nie robi, co zauważył M.A.G., ale to dlatego, że mówimy o naprawdę niewielkich przeciekach, bo przecież pół centymetra szczeliny pod drzwiami to 45cm2. Serio brak uszczelki w starych drzwiach może dać porównywalny przeciek.

----------


## grend

... to zapytam się inaczej. Czy będziesz sprawdzał dom kamera termowizyjną ? Według mnie szczelność to jedna sprawa, a przenikalność cieplna to druga sprawa. Tak jak pisałem w worku foliowym będziesz miał szczelnie ale nie ciepło. I dlatego jestem ciekawy opinii osoby która robiła test, czy jest on wystarczający, czy jakos to się idealnie przekłada na badania kamerą itp. Czy kamera termowizyjna wychwyci nieszczelności - badanie na zewnątrz -5 (może będzie tej zimy  :smile: ) a w środku + 30 stopni

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Będę robił termowizję. Co innego szczelność, która jak piszesz może być w zimnym worku foliowym, a co innego prawidłowa izolacja termiczna, w której może być dziura. Może być tak, że od środka domu masz folię pod płytami GK i w tej folii dziurę, potem izolacja termiczna i membrana dachowa. Przez tą dziurę będzie uciekało ciepłe powietrze, ale potem będzie rozchodzić się w różnych kierunkach równomiernie ogrzewając kilkanaście metrów kwadratowych dachu i termowizja tego nie wychwyci.

Wyszedłem z założenia, że test szczelności mogę zrobić teraz, a jak coś wyjdzie nie tak, to jeszcze można rozkuć i doszczelnić. Po zrobieniu wykończenia będzie szkoda. Dla termowizji muszą być odpowiednie warunki i muszę mieć skończone ocieplenie, więc na razi odpuszczam i zrobię pewnie na następną zimę. I tak w 2016 nie wytynkuje, bo będą ważniejsze sprawy, czyli ogrodzenie, schody, tuje i zaczątki ogrodu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przyszedł mi papier na maila. Oficjalny wynik to n50=0,43 i jest to średnia z dwóch pomiarów. Koniec tematu.

Dzisiaj zabrałem się z powrotem za sufity i poprzykręcałem wszystkie płyty. Jutro rozbabram chyba uniflota i zaszpachluję spoiny, a na to dam taśmę papierową. Może uda mi się osadzić część narożników - zobaczę jak to pójdzie.
Mam przy okazji pytanie. Czy ktoś pracował gotową szpachlą finisz z wiadra? Gdzieś wyczytałem ciekawe zdanie, że czas użycia jest nieograniczony, ale chyba to źle rozumiem. Czy ta szpachla nie zasycha w wiaderku? No i która jest dobra?
Jakby ktoś podrzucił dobre rozwiązanie, to byłbym zobowiązany.

----------


## aiki

Gipskarton ITD coś tam wrzucił. Wczoraj oglądałem.
Z tego co pamiętam to są dwa rodzaje - wiążąca i wysychająca i dla nas lepsza wysychająca podobno.
Ale na pewno nie było mowy o nieograniczonym czasie.

----------


## grend

ja wszystko szpachlowałem gładzią z towaru z wiadra. Otwierałem, zamykałem i przy następnym otwarciu np. za 2 tygodnie nie widziałem żadnego problemu z jakimś zasychaniem. Z finishem jest taki problem że każdy chwali taki który używa, więc opinia co jest dobre to kwestia indywidualna... Generalnie tylko pierwsza warstwa na sciany to wiekszość ekip robi z gipsu szpachlowego doliny nidy.

Dawałes folie pod płyty gk ? Jak ja mocowałeś ? Ja kupiłem jakąs tasmę butylową na łączenie UD ze ścianą która wyladowała do kosza bo nie wiem co to k... było i jakie to ma zastosowanie, a taśma dwustronna to trzymała się dobrze od strony foli a od strony steżu to było jakies jedno wielkie nieporozumienie - też trafiła do kosza

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie dawałem żadnej folii. Po co to? Kiedyś jak robiłem działówkę w starym domu, to profile dawałem na takiej gąbce, ale to na wyciszenie. Przy sufitach dekoracyjnych nie widzę żadnej potrzeby, bo ja cały sufit mam tynkowany na gładko, tylko robię takie konstrukcje z płyt GK i profili, a w nich oświetlenie. Wiadomo.
Co do szpachli, to nie zdążyłem dzisiaj nic sensownego zobaczyć, bo byłem dłużej w robocie, żeby jutro wyjść szybciej. Byłem w jakimś markecie tylko i widziałem wiadro Ceresit IN 46 - 25kg za 49zł i nie wiem co to warte. Pojadę jutro do normalnego składu i chyba wezmę jakieś wiadro ze względu właśnie na brak odpadów z zasychania.

----------


## grend

... z tą folią to może jest bez znaczenia w salonie, ale w łazience czy kuchni to mi się wydaje że to obowiązek. Trzeba to sprawdzić...

----------


## aiki

Folie dajesz na poddaszu i kleisz na taśmę dwustronną. Tylko profile są olejowane i przed klejeniem foli musisz je przemyć chyba benzyną ekstrakcyjną albo acetonem
ale chemi nie jestem pewny. I jesli nie kręcisz odrazu płyt to dobrze jest utrzymywać nadciśnienie w domu przynajmniej w teorii.

----------


## sebcioc55

U Przemka przy betonowym suficie folia niepotrzebna. Kup taką szpachlę na jakiej robi gipskartonITD na youtubie, gościu jest na tyle ogarnięty że to co on poradzi możesz brać w ciemno. Z tego co kojarzę to on stosuje jakieś 3 rodzaje z gotowych, weź tą którą mają na składzie.
Co do foli taśm itp to jak będę miał chwilę to opisze co i jak stosuje u siebie - może w przerwie pomiędzy świątecznym obżarstwem  :wink: .

EDIT: dobra taśma dwustronna trzyma folię na profilach bez płyt dobre kilka dni nawet przy temp poniżej 5*C.

----------


## aiki

Przemek nie ma poddasza na którym kładzie płyty  :smile: 
A te kilka dni u mnie to może się wyciągnąć do kilku tygodni. Choć jak w łazience mam przyklejone folie do profilu taśmą dwustronną marketową to trzyma już ponad rok i nie jeden mróz wytrzymała. Choć profili nie czyściłem.

----------


## grend

a ja kupiłem jakoby najlepszą na rynku i wielkie g..... Jeszcze profile dokładnie wycierałem....

----------


## sebcioc55

Grend, moze nie odkleiles z tej tasmy dwustronnej tej drugiej warstwy ? :big grin:  hehe Taki żart; ) 
Ja tez profili nie wycieralem. Nawet nie wiedzialem ze trzeba. Moze to kwestia ilosci tasmy? Ja taki kawalek ok 5x5 cm naklejam na kazde laczenie krzyzowe i wejscie profila cd w ud przy scianie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Sporo kombinacji z tymi sufitami podwieszanymi, dlatego ja wybrałem betonowy. U nas w okolicach nawet drugi strop po skosach robią lany - coś jak to:



tylko ocieplić to trudno, bo trzeba przed rozłożeniem pokrycia, a to już musi być ekipa, żeby było szybko. Ludzie jednak tak robią, bo szczelniej i ciszej.

Co do samej folii, to słyszałem, że jak się jej nie da, to po jakimś czasie widać profile, ale to chyba chodzi o poddasze właśnie, bo ja u siebie w domu rodzinnym robiłem takie "pawlacze" 4 lata temu i nic im się nie dzieje.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ten gosciu w niebieskiej czapce chyba ma niezy zapier***  :wink:  Ciekawe jaki to wychodzi koszt taka trumna z betonu. 
Na to juz chyba ida laty? Jak wtedy z ociepleniem. Musze poszukac bo ciekawe.

----------


## hektor80

> Sporo kombinacji z tymi sufitami podwieszanymi, dlatego ja wybrałem betonowy. U nas w okolicach nawet drugi strop po skosach robią lany - coś jak to:
> 
> 
> 
> tylko ocieplić to trudno, bo trzeba przed rozłożeniem pokrycia, a to już musi być ekipa, żeby było szybko. Ludzie jednak tak robią, bo szczelniej i ciszej.
> 
> Co do samej folii, to słyszałem, że jak się jej nie da, to po jakimś czasie widać profile, ale to chyba chodzi o poddasze właśnie, bo ja u siebie w domu rodzinnym robiłem takie "pawlacze" 4 lata temu i nic im się nie dzieje.


Wcale nie musi być ekipa.... Ja sam się z tym męczyłem 2 tygodnie ale wiem że jest to zrobione dobrze. Ekipa chciała mi to zrobić w 4 godziny   :smile:  Wiadomo jakby to wyszło  :smile:

----------


## hektor80

> Ten gosciu w niebieskiej czapce chyba ma niezy zapier***  Ciekawe jaki to wychodzi koszt taka trumna z betonu. 
> Na to juz chyba ida laty? Jak wtedy z ociepleniem. Musze poszukac bo ciekawe.


na te skosy + płaski strop poszło 16m3 betonu + ok 900kg stali. Łącznie ten strop kosztował mnie ok. 5500 zł. Ale jest szczelnie i stabilnie  :smile: 
Kilka fotek:





P.S.
Przepraszam Przemek za off-top

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zapierdol to jedno, ale on sobie tak stoi na 5-ciu metrach i myśli tylko o betonie. Chwila nieuwagi i makabra.
Co do kosztów, to deski jakieś 15zł/m2, stemple z 3zł, stali z 8mb pręta fi12, czyli 7kg, czyli 20zł i betonu 0,15m3, czyli 30zł. Razem 75zł/m2, a do tego ekipa zgarnie z 4-5 tyś. Dla domku 7,5x10m wychodzi około 10 tyś. z robocizną. 
Potem na to idzie normalna więźba, a ocieplenia jest tyle, ile się zmieści między krokwiami, albo ile sobie ktoś da, ale maksymalnie to będzie może z 20cm. Potem na to dają siatkę i klej, a potem łaty i pokrycie, choć ostatnio widziałem budowę, gdzie dawali jeszcze folię i kontrłaty. 

Podsumowując - drogo i trudno, ale konkretnie.




> na te skosy + płaski strop poszło 16m3 betonu + ok 900kg stali. Łącznie ten strop kosztował mnie ok. 5500 zł. Ale jest szczelnie i stabilnie 
> 
> Przepraszam Przemek za off-top


Czyli z robotą dycha. U mnie cały temat to off-top, więc śmiało. Najwyżej ci napiszę, że brzydko, albo coś, to się nie obraź.

----------


## sebcioc55

Wydaje mi sie to wszystko drogie. Jeszcze i tak to trzeba otynkowac no i tylko te 20cm to troche malo.
Jak sie czlowiek przylozy to i z GK zrobi szczelnie. Ostatnio bylem u sasiada po drugiej stronie wioski to tam ma tak zrobione ze masakra. Ci co to robili to nie znaja takiego pojecia jak dokladnosc a szczelnosc to dla nich jakas abstrakcja. Od dolu juz wszystko pomalowane niby ladnie ale zobaczymy za jakis czas. Jak patrzylem od gory to kurwa. Ani łączenia foli nie kleili tasma. Placone za robocizne 50zl/m a za bajery polki itp 80 zl. A przepusty od WM to jak wyciete to tak sa. O samej instalacji WM nie bede sie wypowiadal.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Faktycznie, słyszałem legendę, że nawet GK można dobrze zrobić.

Tymczasem, z okazji tego czasu fantastycznego, życzę wszystkim

----------


## grend

rozpracowałeś już sterowanie podłogówką ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak się pewnie domyślacie, sterowania podłogówką nie rozpracowałem. Biedny grend czeka na solucję, ale on i tak ma ponoć jeden termostat na cały dom, to się może śmiać że ja mam trudniej. Ale ten się śmieje, kto się śmieje... teges.

Podłogówka leży, ale coś się u mnie dzieje. Wczoraj szpachlowałem sufity Knaufem Uniflott.



Świetnie wyszedł na zdjęciu, ale za cenę ponad 120zł za worek to żadna łaska. Szpachlowałem tym szczeliny pomiędzy płytami, oraz płytami i ścianą. Chciałem zrobić połączenie ślizgowe jak radził GipsKartonITD, ale nikt w Mielcu nie ma odpowiedniej taśmy (_panie, co to za wynalazek?_), a w starym domu robiłem bez tego i 5 lat się trzyma i nie pęka. I ja więc nie pękam i zrobiłem na sztywno.
Połączenia robiłem taśmą papierową bez zwilżania i to jakąś najtańszą, a nie "amerykańską". Myślałem, że to jakiś taki inny typ, czy coś, ale nie - można kupić taśmę z napisem "made in USA". Cena normalnej - 14 złotych za 50mb. Cena amerykańskiej - 14 dolarów (54 złote), ale faktycznie - wygląda na wypasioną. 





Sprawdzałem dzisiaj efekty roboty tą naszą bidulką i ogólnie jest bardzo dobrze - żadnych odparzeń, ani bąbli, tylko w jednym miejscu miałem zbyt dużą szczelinę i zrobiła się taka wypływka półokrągła. Myślę jednak, że finisz to zakryje, a jak nie, to najwyżej zerwę i poprawię. Finisza kupiłem Ceresit IN 46 jak pisałem, za 49zł. Czeka.



Oprócz tego kupiłem nówkę wiertarkę Metabo KHE 2444



Cena w Mielcu to 580zł, ale:
"_-Pójdzie za 550. 
-Ile?
-Dobra. 540._"

W internetach kupiłem za 419zł z wysyłką. Dobra - bez dłuta, przejściówki SDS-walec i szpicaka, ale te już miałem. 
Moc 800W (stary Skill 600W), udar ze dwa razy mocniejszy (kułem wyczystkę przez ścianę 24cm, to przetestowałem), a cała maszyna lżejsza i mniejsza od starej. Wprawdzie miałem problem z uchwytem, bo złapała mieszadło na SDS i nie chciała puścić, ale po rozebraniu uchwytu i złożeniu z powrotem wszystko działa jak trzeba. To mieszadło klinowało się i w Skilu, ale za namową puszczał. Metabo ni hu hu. Ogólnie świetny sprzęt. 

Przygotowałem sobie kibelek pod płytki, czyli przykręciłem płyty GK, zrobiłem półeczkę i oświetlenie, oraz gruntowanie. Jutro mam zamiar położyć płytki i co by nie było, to wrzucę zdjęcia. Miałem dzisiaj kiepski dzień po nieprzespanej nocy, więc dobranoc i do jutra.

----------


## grend

... to się szykuje jakas rywalizacja ? Co będzie nagrodą - miano - "jestem lepszy". Chciałem wymienić się rozwiazaniami, bo liczy się efekt. ......i kto tutaj jest biedny ........
...ale dzieki

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ale że co? Nie zrobiłem to nie podpowiem. Easy man.

----------


## grend

...wake up, bo coś ci przysłania słońce

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

*GLAZURA*

Tak, tak. Na razie przerwa w sufitach po podjarałem się glazurą w wucecie. Podłogówka nadal nie ruszana, bo po prawdzie nie wiem czy sobie nie zrobiłem kuku z tym sterowaniem, ale to zobaczę w styczniu może. Na razie zakupiłem sobie kilka sprzętów i pożyczyłem maszynkę do cięcia płytek - taką zwykłą, nie elektryczną.

Ciekawe jest to narzędzie za około 20zł:



W połączeniu z tym:



robi to:



Jestem pod wrażeniem. Niewielkie obroty i wychodzą otworki malina. Profesjonalnie się tym pewnie długo nie porobi, ale jedną, czy dwie łazienki wytrzyma, więc w sam raz dla samorobów. Wcześniej wierciłem widią otwory po obrysie wycinanego kształtu, a później wyłamywałem środek, ale to efekt paskudny i roboty dużo. Jak się ma sprzęt za dwie dychy, to wychodzi tak:





Zacząłem dopiero o 12:00 i do 18:00 zrobiłem właśnie tyle. Powolutku, ale do przodu. W tej wnęce ma być lustro, ale cholera duże trochę, tylko nie wiem jak to zmniejszyć, żeby wygląd miało. Teraz zaczyna się na 125cm od ziemi i jest na 3 płytki, czyli 75cm. Pasowało by trochę od góry zmniejszyć, ale doklejać taki pasek na pół płytki to chyba brzydko. Jak myślicie?

Układ jest taki, że mam płytki 25x40cm, a pomieszczenie 108x126cm. Docinka 6cm wyglądałaby paskudnie, a na ścianę 108cm i tak idzie 3 płytki, więc postanowiłem wypośrodkować i docinać z obydwu stron. Według mnie wygląda to bardzo dobrze. Płytki kleję tak, że smaruje cienko ścianę klejem z pacy, a płytki grzebieniem. Tym sposobem spoiny są czyste, chociaż na końcu i tak wyskrobałem wszelkie pozostałości kleju. Warto to zrobić na mokro, żeby potem nie mieć roboty przy fugowaniu. Tak radził Mario budowlaniec, a gostek zna się na rzeczy i potrafi to przekazać. Polecam kanał:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3bh0P2KyQI

Aha. Na wszelkie komentarze dotyczące skojarzenia ze stacją metra, albo kiblem publicznym odpowiadam z góry: mi też się to tak kojarzy. Ale małży się podoba, a dla mnie jest całkowicie OK. Jutro od rana to może skończę i podłogę położę. Fugowanie po nowym roku, kibel i w końcu będą cywilizowane warunki.

----------


## Barth3z

> robi to:
> 
> 
> 
> Jestem pod wrażeniem. Niewielkie obroty i wychodzą otworki malina.


Z udarem ?  :big tongue: 




> Zacząłem dopiero o 12:00 i do 18:00 zrobiłem właśnie tyle. Powolutku, ale do przodu. W tej wnęce ma być lustro, ale cholera duże trochę, tylko nie wiem jak to zmniejszyć, żeby wygląd miało. Teraz zaczyna się na 125cm od ziemi i jest na 3 płytki, czyli 75cm. Pasowało by trochę od góry zmniejszyć, ale doklejać taki pasek na pół płytki to chyba brzydko. Jak myślicie?


Wstaw lustro bez żadnych pasków. Będzie dobrze.




> Fugowanie po nowym roku, kibel i w końcu będą cywilizowane warunki.


Jaką fugę wybrałeś ? Epoksydową ? 
Poczytaj o Fugalite eco.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Z udarem wychodzi mozaika, więc zależy na czym Ci zależy. Jak chcesz mieć ładne otworki, to bez udaru i obroty spacerowe. Lustro chyba faktycznie zrobię jak jest. Najwyżej na wymiar zamówię, to będzie ze 150 zł kosztować, ale lepsze nawet za duże lustro, niż paskudna docinka.

Pierwsze słyszę o tej Fugalite ECO, ale się chyba zainteresuję. Chcemy białą fugę na podłogach, więc może warto dopłacić do czegoś lepszego. A masz Bart3z jakieś doświadczenia, albo znasz kogoś kto ma? W starym domu też mam (a raczej miałem) białą fugę na podłodze, tylko z czasem robi się czarna. Myślałem nawet ją wyskrobać i nałożyć od nowa, ale jakby było coś lepszego to chętnie. Dzięki za info.

----------


## sebcioc55

Kurde Panie to już po budowaniu? Teraz płytki fugi kleje? Mega bajer to do wycinania kółek. Jak to sie nazywa? żebym wiedział czego szukać.
BTW: a te płytki to trudno się kładzie? Bo nigdy w życiu ani jednej jeszcze nie przykleiłem.

----------


## Barth3z

> Pierwsze słyszę o tej Fugalite ECO, ale się chyba zainteresuję. Chcemy białą fugę na podłogach, więc może warto dopłacić do czegoś lepszego. A masz Bart3z jakieś doświadczenia, albo znasz kogoś kto ma? W starym domu też mam (a raczej miałem) białą fugę na podłodze, tylko z czasem robi się czarna. Myślałem nawet ją wyskrobać i nałożyć od nowa, ale jakby było coś lepszego to chętnie. Dzięki za info.


Czytałem tutaj na FM komentarz osoby, która zrobiła białe fugi (Fugalitem) na podłodze. Po roku czasu użytkowania dalej ma tak samo białe jak na początku. Ja w to wchodzę, bo czytałem same pozytywne komentarze. Każdy twierdzi, że warto dopłacić.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Kurde Panie to już po budowaniu? Teraz płytki fugi kleje? Mega bajer to do wycinania kółek. Jak to sie nazywa? żebym wiedział czego szukać.
> BTW: a te płytki to trudno się kładzie? Bo nigdy w życiu ani jednej jeszcze nie przykleiłem.


No coś ty. Trochę mi jeszcze zostało, a potem ogrodzenie, działka, ogród i garaż, więc roboty na lata. Faktycznie przyjemnie się robi wykończenie, bo już zaczyna wyglądać jak dom, ale mam mnóstwo nieskończonych prac - choćby ocieplenie, ale przecież i schody i taras i podbitka i wentylacja. Zejdzie trochę.

Ten gadżet to wycinarka do otworów glazurze. Markowa Top Tools/TOPEX/HARDY, oznaczenie 16B450. Ja to przypadkowo wypatrzyłem w sklepie z płytkami, więc na pewno to mają i gdzie indziej.

Płytki kładzie się dosyć łatwo, pod warunkiem, że masz równe ściany i możesz kleić, a nie murować. Murowanie płytek jest trudne. 
Ale jak już kleisz, to smarujesz ścianę gładko, płytkę grzebieniem i dociskasz płytkę do płytki bez krzyżyka i fugi, żeby ustalić płaszczyznę. Pod palcem da się wyczuć wszelkie grzbiety, więc korygujesz aż będzie dobrze i na koniec dystans z dwóch krzyżyków. Po przyklejeniu kilku płytek trzeba jeszcze popatrzyć jak się układają spoiny, bo płytki nie są idealnie równe i na końcu korygujesz troszkę krzyżykami. Nie używam młotka, tylko wszystko ręcami, ale trzeba niezbyt gęsty klej urobić. 

Chłopie. Dom zbudowałeś, to i płytki położysz. Ja już kiedyś kleiłem w starym domu (a nawet murowałem) i wiem, że nie jest to skomplikowane, tylko trzeba spokojnie i powoli i dokładnie. 




> Czytałem tutaj na FM komentarz osoby, która zrobiła białe fugi (Fugalitem) na podłodze. Po roku czasu użytkowania dalej ma tak samo białe jak na początku. Ja w to wchodzę, bo czytałem same pozytywne komentarze. Każdy twierdzi, że warto dopłacić.


To ja też wchodzę. Też tylko na podłodze, bo droga.

----------


## aiki

Jak murujesz to problem ze ściąganiem kleju podczas schnięcia.
Jak grubo kleju to na mokro wszystko równiutko a jak wyschnie to masakra tak potrafi pościągać.

----------


## sebcioc55

Sciany mam rowne. A plytki na scianach to tylko w lazience duzej i troche w malej. W kuchno bedzie szklo. No i podloga. Podobno klejenie plytek 60x60 to ciezki kawalek chleba. A na cienka spoine to w ogole masakra.

BTW : wszystkiego dobrego w Nowym Roku zeby wszystko sie udawalo i bylo niedrogo  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

Jeszcze jedno. Masz jakis plan na garaz? Ja myslalem o lekkiej plycie fundamentowej bez izolacji poziomej i szkieletorze. Bo lubie zabawe z drewnem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To już wiem dlaczego w łazience mam takie płytki krzywe. Miałem naprawdę krzywe ściany i się klejem mordowałem, a potem odkryłem Nivoplan.



Zastosowałem to w kiblu i wyszło dobrze. Można nałożyć nawet kilka centymetrów i teoretycznie po kilku godzinach można kłaść płytki. Dobre - taki jakby beton z żywicą, co się trzyma wszystkiego.

Na garaż mam gotowy plan, który mi mój architekt wcisnął razem z domem. Namówił mnie, że nie trzeba będzie drugiej mapki zamawiać, więc kilka stówek do przodu i się zgodziłem. Teraz nie wiem, czy nie zrobię garażu inaczej i w innym miejscu, więc chyba będę musiał zapłacić jeszcze raz.

Dzisiaj zajechałem na budowę o 10:00, a tam taki widok.



Słońce ładnie grzeje zarówno salon, jak i pokoje dzieci. Podoba mi się to.

A teraz ciąg dalszy wiadomości z kibla.









Te dwie brakujące płytki przykleję na silikonie i normalnie zafuguję. Rewizja z prawej będzie do przetykania kanalizy i mam nadzieję, że nigdy jej nie użyję. Ta z lewej to wyczystka do komina od kominka w salonie i myślę, że raz na kilka lat będzie trzeba odedrzeć i wymieść sadzę.
Została jeszcze ta półeczka i podłoga. Nie wiem jak zamawiałem te płytki, bo białych ściennych zostało mi 3 paczki (chyba w kuchni między szafkami położę), a terakoty mi braknie. 
Kupiłem sobie gładką tarczę diamentową do cięcia glazury i można nawet robić takie wycinki. Tarcza koniecznie musi być gładka, bo taka z nacięciami powoduje natychmiastowe pękniecie płytki.



Jeszcze coś na temat kleju. Do ścian używam Mapeklej Ekstra, a do podłogi Adesilex P9, a do gruntowania Primer G - wszystko z Mapei. Mam zaufanie do tych produktów, używałem w starym domu i jestem bardzo zadowolony.

To tyle w tym roku. Życzę dobrej zabawy dziś w nocy i realizacji planów w nadchodzącym. Budujcie domy, remontujcie mieszkania, albo bawcie się w inwestorów. Powodzenia!

----------


## aiki

Zamiast silikonu daj magnesy w rogach i wkręty z szerokim łbem w ścianie.

----------


## maciejzi

> Szpachlowałem tym szczeliny pomiędzy płytami, oraz płytami i ścianą. Chciałem zrobić połączenie ślizgowe jak radził GipsKartonITD, ale nikt w Mielcu nie ma odpowiedniej taśmy (_panie, co to za wynalazek?_), a w starym domu robiłem bez tego i 5 lat się trzyma i nie pęka. I ja więc nie pękam i zrobiłem na sztywno.


Ja też nie mogłem nigdzie kupić tej taśmy ślizgowej - obkleiłem ściany zwykłą pakową szarą, taką śliską.

http://allegro.pl/listing/listing.ph...C5%9Bma+pakowa

W miejscach łączenia ze ścianą sufit pracuje - kilka milimetrów się kurczy i rozszerza, zależy od wilgotności powietrza.

Po zaszpachlowaniu obciąłem taśmę i przejechałem miejsce łączenia ze ścianą akrylem.
Chociaż fachowcy, z którymi rozmawiałem radzili w tym miejscu dać siatkę szeroką na 10cm, połowa na ścianę, połowa na płyty KG i zaszpachlować.  
Połączenie z tą taśmą ślizgową (u mnie pakową) też chyba dobre, bo sufit jest cały sztywny, a jedynie ślizga się na ścianie.

----------


## [email protected]

Ja wywijałem folię żółtą od wełny na ściane, upychałem kleju a potem ciąłem, ale nie dałem akrylu i teraz po 1,5 roku mieszkania widać pęknięcia, na szczescie wystarczy akryl położyć i bedzie git.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Skończyłem kłaść płytki w sraczu, ale nowe opakowanie, z nowej partii... przyszły płytki deczko większe i mi fugi wyszły na pół minimetra. Chyba zerwę, abo się wstrzymam. Albo w totka puszczę.

Położyłem płytki w wiatrołapie i kotłowni na podłodze. Wymiar 15x60, Colonial Beige, co jak panele wyglądają. Widziałem do tego fajną fugę Kerakoll Eco Invisibille i już prawie kupiłem, ale przypomniałem sobie, że już nabyłem Ceresita w kolorze Toffi. Kurwa!

Nabyłem też płytki do kuchni i spiżarki na podłogę. Format 60x60, gres polerowany, Super White. Do tego dokupię odpowiedni klej po niedzieli i system perfect level:





Mała kasa, a efekt dobry.

*Zostało mi 3 miesiące do wprowadzenia.*

----------


## aiki

Dzięki Przem. A już myślałem, że wydam na płytkarza a tu takie coś  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Ciekaw jestem jak się kładzie te duże płytki 60x60 ? A ten perfekt level to widze 24zł/50szt ile tego wychodzi na m^2 przy takich płytkach? liczyłeś?
Tutaj film dla tych co im sie nie chce suzkać, najlepiej podoba mi się system demontażu butem  :big grin: 




p.s. dzieki Przemo za podrzucenie pomysłu, bo z tym ustrojstwem to chyba ktoś z dwoma lewymi rekami położy płytki, a na ścianie się to da użyć?

----------


## aiki

Na ścianie sie da.
A ile sztuk to na jakiejś aukcji w opisie widziałem

----------


## sebcioc55

> Na ścianie sie da.
> A ile sztuk to na jakiejś aukcji w opisie widziałem


własnie też już znalazłem

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mam do położenia 15m2 płytek 60x60, a dokładnie 42 sztuki. Prosty rachunek, to 4 kliny na płytkę, czyli potrzeba mi dwie paczki. Odżałuję te 5 dych, ale przy mniejszych formatach nie wychodzi już tak fajnie. Gdybym miał 30x30, to już trzeba 7 paczek, czyli robią się znaczące koszty. Tyle tylko, że małe płytki z zaokrąglonymi brzegami kładzie się bez problemu bez tych gadżetów.

----------


## sebcioc55

No tak przy mneijszych płytkach już co raz mniej się opłaca, chociaż czy szybkość i łatwość wykonania nie jest warta nawet tych 100-200 zł? 
Ilość tych klipsów w zależności od rozmiaru płytek, znalezione tutaj



sorry Przemek za bałagan, ale pewnie nie jednemu się to przyda! :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Luz.

----------


## aiki

A załapałem sie na 1000 post u Ciebie  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

A czy nie da się dokupić samych separatorów (tych niebieskich)? Z tego co widać najbardziej masywne, a co za tym idzie najbardziej kosztowne, są kliny - a te daje się jednak wykorzystać ponownie.

----------


## aiki

Da sie na aledrogo

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> A załapałem sie na 1000 post u Ciebie


No to siekierka na Twoją cześć:

----------


## Myjk

> Da sie na aledrogo


23 zł za 100 klinów i 23 zł za kolejne 100 klipsów. Czyli różnicy w cenie niestety nie ma. :/ Bez sęsu.

----------


## maciejzi

> 23 zł za 100 klinów i 23 zł za kolejne 100 klipsów. Czyli różnicy w cenie niestety nie ma. :/ Bez sęsu.


Bez tych plastików też można kłaść - w miarę równo, pod jednym kątem pacą zębatą rozsmarowywać klej, jak na podłogę to w miarę rzadki, na to płytki. Po kilku płytkach poziomicą wyrównać - przyłożyć poziomicę i kila położonych już płytek do jednej krawędzi wyrównać. Prosta sprawa. Wystarczą krzyżyki pomiędzy płytki.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Można, można, ale ja kupiłem i nie żałuję. Nie chcę tutaj twierdzić, że łatwo się na tym robi, ale średnio rozgarnięty szympans z pewnością dałby sobie radę. Wyszło tak:











W spiżarce niestety spece zrobili dylatację z drugiej strony ściany i chcąc, nie chcąc musiałem przeciąć płytki. Trudno - będzie niewidoczne na co dzień. Trochę też przy ścianach duże szpary miejscami, ale przyjdzie plastikowa biała listwa z gumą i zamaskuje. Dla spokojności się tym nie przejmuję. Płytki kupiliśmy za 49,90zł/m2 i bardzo nam się podobają, chociaż wolałbym osobiście zupełnie białe. Niestety nie znalazłem w dobrej cenie, bo trzeba było dać 119,00zł/m2, więc przekonałem się do obecnych.

Oprócz tego powalczyłem z kotłownią/ pomieszczeniem technicznym i wiatrołapem:









W kotłowni wyszedł mi jak widzicie taki paskudny pasek, a to dlatego, że chciałem mieć ciągłość w progu. Mogłem w sumie przesunąć o pół płytki, ale znów przy drzwiach wejściowych wyszłaby wąska docinka. Ogólnie trzymam się wersji, że jest pięknie, a jak dojdą płytki na ścianę i dopakuję fugi, to wcale nie będzie widać. Może jakieś meble będą, to już zupełnie będzie super.
Płytki w kolorze Colonial Beige, choć jak teraz patrzę, to lepsza była Sahara, ale jakoś przeoczyłem. Tak, czy siak podobają mi się obecne, a co.

Kupiłem sobie takie cudo za dwie dychy:



Packa gumowa do fugowania, bo nie chce mi się dziadować jakimś plastikiem jak w starym domu. Jak jej użyję, to powiem co to warte, bo na razie osłabłem. Ogólnie syf w domu i miałem dzisiaj sprzątać i fugować, ale... a weekend jest i mam to gdzieś.

Jeszcze promocja była, to sobie kupiłem lodówkę za 999,00zł:



Zrobiłem też kawałek dziary:



Doszliśmy też z żoną do wniosku, że kominek zrobimy jednak teraz. Mieliśmy odłożyć to na za rok, bo się kasa kończy, a szczelny wkład kominkowy do domu w wentylacją mechaniczną, to koszt minimum 2000zł, za model Thorma Valencia:



Wiązałoby się to niestety z późniejszym remontem kawałka salonu, więc żeby mieć spokój zrobimy to teraz. Kupiłem płyty wermikulitowe do tego wkładu za 246zł z wysyłką:



Oryginalne, choć materiał przypomina trochę troty zmieszane z pyłem szklanym i żywicą. Jest to lekkie, ale wygląda na kruche i delikatne. No cóż - oryginalne wyposażenie tego wkładu kominkowego. Do tego szyba z allegro za jakieś 140zł i muszę narysować blachy do wycięcia na laserze z blachy kotłowej. Pospawam sobie TIG-iem w piwnicy, pomaluję natryskowo farbą żaroodporną za 40-50zł i wygrzeję w piecu do malowania proszkowego u znajomego. Ogólnie całość ze sznurem uszczelniającym i wszystkim na gotowo powinna się zamknąć w 850zł. Muszę tylko pożyczyć kompresor od znajomego.

A, co do kompresora, to polecicie coś do 800zł? Myślałem o takim:






Dwa tłoki, wydajność efektywna 220L/min, porządne wykonanie i cena 750zł z dostawą. Można malować, nawet jakieś małe szlifierki i narzędzia pneumatyczne na tym pójdą, a większy model, to już pasuje trójfazowy i cena ponad dwa razy większa. Do 800zł niczego sensowniejszego nie znalazłem.

Sporo się też dzieje poza budową, ale to już nie temat na to forum. Zdrowia!

----------


## M.A.G.

ja mam niemal identyczny kompresor. spokojnie daje rade. Tak jak piszesz, większy to już krowa na trzy fazy. 

Widzę że sezon na dziary jest i u Ciebie  :smile:  ja skończyłem przedramie w piątek i 12 lutego lecę dalej w górę. Tematyka bardzo podobna - wydziergałem sobie las  :wink:  a wyżej jest miejsce na zwierzynę.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dziary fajne, tylko drogie, więc zejdzie sporo zanim skończę. Jeszcze mam mieć 5 sesji do końca, więc może skończę w tym roku, ale raczej nie.

Co robiłeś tym kompresorem i jaki konkretnie masz model? Da się takim czymś pomalować dom, czy są jakieś nieprzewidziane trudności? Pewnie trzeba okleić okna i parapety, ale do podkładu chyba będzie się opłacać?

----------


## sebcioc55

Lodówka jest można mieszkać  :smile:  Płytki wyglądają profesjonalnie! Gratuluje.
A powiedz z tą dylatacją, to trzeba tak mocno sie wczuwać? ja popełniłem błąd i w progach do pokoi powiedziałem żeby zrobili dylatację na środku progu bo nie wiedziałem w którą stronę będą drzwi. Teraz już wiem ;/ Nie można olać tej dylatacji i dać płytkę tak jak pasuje? Przynajmniej w tych wejściach do pokoi?

----------


## maciejzi

> Lodówka jest można mieszkać  Płytki wyglądają profesjonalnie! Gratuluje.
> A powiedz z tą dylatacją, to trzeba tak mocno sie wczuwać? ja popełniłem błąd i w progach do pokoi powiedziałem żeby zrobili dylatację na środku progu bo nie wiedziałem w którą stronę będą drzwi. Teraz już wiem ;/ Nie można olać tej dylatacji i dać płytkę tak jak pasuje? Przynajmniej w tych wejściach do pokoi?



Dziara fajna. 
Płytki super położone - widać pod światło, jak się okno odbija, że krawędzie tego odbicia są proste, więc płytki na pewno są idealnie równo położone.
Co do fugowania - to już tak zwany pikuś. Kwestia wciśnięcia fugi, poczekania z 15 minut i można zmywać gąbką 2-3 razy.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Lodówka jest można mieszkać  Płytki wyglądają profesjonalnie! Gratuluje.


Dziękuję. Oj chętnie bym się już przeprowadził, bo mam ciasno. Jeszcze parę drobiazgów się jednak przyda.




> A powiedz z tą dylatacją, to trzeba tak mocno sie wczuwać? ja popełniłem błąd i w progach do pokoi powiedziałem żeby zrobili dylatację na środku progu bo nie wiedziałem w którą stronę będą drzwi. Teraz już wiem ;/ Nie można olać tej dylatacji i dać płytkę tak jak pasuje? Przynajmniej w tych wejściach do pokoi?


Nie wiem co z tą dylatacją. Ja nie mogłem tego olać, bo spiżarkę mam po drugiej stronie ściany fundamentowej niż kuchnia, na innym kawałku chudziaka, a do krawędzi płytki jest 20cm. Przy 6-ciu jak u Ciebie, w dodatku na jednolitej płycie można zaryzykować. Daj może klej super elastyczny w tych miejscach (do płytek wielkoformatowych) i tyle.
A nie możesz zrobić drugiego nacięcia diamentówką i zatopić siatkę w kleju? Chyba w progu nie masz podłogówki, a w miejscu doprowadzenia zwyczajnie zostaw niedocięte. 





> Dziara fajna.


Dzięki. Forum lepsze od żony. Jej się tygrys bardziej podoba - bo to był jej pomysł oczywiście.




> Płytki super położone - widać pod światło, jak się okno odbija, że krawędzie tego odbicia są proste, więc płytki na pewno są idealnie równo położone.


Jest równo, choć w rogach dzięki temu ustrojstwu jest idealnie, a na środkach miejscami już nie. Trzeba by chyba dawać jeszcze po jednym klinie, bo się płytki wyginają (serio!) i dało by się to skorygować, ale to już takie minimalne nierówności, że nie warto przepłacać.




> Co do fugowania - to już tak zwany pikuś. Kwestia wciśnięcia fugi, poczekania z 15 minut i można zmywać gąbką 2-3 razy.


No właśnie nie bardzo, bo mam białą epoksydową na kuchnię, żeby dało się wyczyścić. Miałem kupić Kerakoll, ale nie mają w Mielcu, a ponoć to jest niezłe:




Sprzedają w opakowaniach 2kg za 80zł (ma wystarczyć) i 1kg jakby brakło, jest chemoutwardzalne, nienasiąkliwe, tylko wykonanie problematyczne. Miałem dzisiaj 5stC w domu i chyba będę musiał ten kominek najpierw zrobić.

----------


## M.A.G.

kompresor mam taki http://allegro.pl/sprezarka-kompreso...863834881.html

One wszystkie są podejrzewam z jednej fabryki tylko od 01-ego do 15-tego nalepiają metkę Ripper a od 15-tego do końca miesiąca metkę Maktek czy coś innego  :smile:  itp. itd. 

Ja używam go do serwisowania systemów nawadniania. Czasem do przedmuchania mam kilka km rur -  w twoich okolicach - u Rado, mam ok.4km i tą zabawką 
załatwiam go w 3 godziny. 

Nie wiem czy do malowania nie potrzeba jakiegoś bardziej specjalystycznegno pistoletu bo tego co jest w zestawach z kompresorem bym o takie możliwości nie podejrzewał chyba że rozrzedzisz farbę ale czy wtedy efekt będzie taki jak chcesz?? ciężko powiedzieć

Z ciekawości ile płacisz za sesję i gdzie robisz? mój teraz wygląda tak https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

zostały mi dwie lub trzy sesje.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Trochę inny jednak niż ten Maktek, ale też widzę wart zainteresowania. U Rado kiedyś pracowałem, ale współpraca zakończyła się nagle i boleśnie i to nie z jego winy. Młodość... jego mać!

Z tym malowaniem, to faktycznie chyba nie wyjdzie ze względu na konieczność rozrzedzania farby. Trudno.

A o kosztach dziary nie rozmawiam ze względu na żonę i jej podejście do głupot. Sorry. Studio z Krakowa, więc tanio nie jest.

----------


## grend

... a w jakim stanie masz obecnie ściany ? Masz przygotowane do koloru, czy jeszcze będziesz robił podkłady ? 

Ja chcę wszystko najpierw pomalowac na biało i później robić podłogi i następnie kolor

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dobra kolejność. Ja miałem ochotę na płytki, więc zamiast gruntować przykleiłem. Żona się patrzy jak na wariata, ale mnie to rajcuje i jest spoko.
Zanim położę panele, to już na bank będę miał ściany zagruntowane, a najprawdopodobniej i pomalowane, bo przy panelach da się nie upaćkać ścian.

----------


## grend

... do kładzenia płytek uzywałes jakieś maszyny do cięcia czy tylko gumówkę. Ostatnio widzę że płytkarze mają tylko gumówki - kiedyś to było nie do pomyslenia

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dało by się wszystko szlifierką, ale dłużej schodzi, jest huk i syf. Pożyczyłem od kolegi maszynkę za flaszkę i jestem zadowolony, ale jak ktoś nie ma, to można tarczą próbować, tylko w wewnętrznych narożnikach na ścianach trzeba chyba docierać osełką, bo krawędź będzie nierówna.

----------


## Aśkaś

Mój dom istnieje w marzeniach i planach z moim chłopem a pierwszy wątek/temat który przeglądam każe mi się poważnie zastanowić, czy ja chce się w to bawić.... No na pewno płytki wybiliście mi z głowy i to ekspresowo...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kiedyś były takie panele z tworzywa ze wzorem w cegiełki i gumolit, albo lamperia farbą olejną - też fajne.

----------


## aiki

Z płytkami to chyba najgorzej je wybrać. Potem to już z górki.

----------


## grend

> Z płytkami to chyba najgorzej je wybrać. Potem to już z górki.


żebyś wiedział - trafiłeś w sedno tego problemu  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja też kiedyś miałem taki problem i remontując pięterko w domu rodzinnym bardzo z tego powodu cierpiałem. Chodziłem zamyślony w dzień, nie mogłem zasnąć w nocy, wstawałem zmęczony, a frasunek malował głębokie bruzdy na moim czole. Na samą myśl, że miałbym to powtórzyć mleko mi kisło w lodówce, a kromka chleba owijała się wokół noża podczas próby smarowania jej masłem, więc mało że niewyspany, to byłem ja również i niedokarmiony. 

Tym razem postanowiłem żonie wolną rękę oddać, jako że wybór niegdysiejszy wcale mi do gustu nie przypadł, chociaż mocno na żonę naciskałem. I udało się! Tym razem wybrała żona - i to jej się nie podoba, a mi to lotto  :rotfl:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Szczęśćbo!

Sobie tutaj napisze coniebądź, bom dawno nic nie pisał. A, i nie było wiela co, bom zaprzęgnięty do innej roboty był. Zima, proszę ja Was, to się piece robi, a nie domy stawia.
Niby już powinno być po sezonie, ale ludziska dzwonią, to ja spawam.

*10 kW*





*14 kW*







Zadzwonił też jeden jegomość, żebym mu skrzynki wentylacyjne wykonał. I są.











Nie są piękne, ale mają największą zawartość silikonu! Lepsze to, niż nic... No i cena bardzo dobra.

*Post zawierał lokowanie produktów.*

----------


## cob_ra

Że tak napiszę, ile cenisz skrzynki?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Że tak napiszę, ile cenisz skrzynki?


45 za pojedyncze i podwójne
50 za potrójne
160 rozdzielacz

Do dogadania.

----------


## sebcioc55

Skrzynki spoko. Cena tez dobra. Fajnie ze rure mozna u Ciebie zrobić na wymaganą długość, co widać na zdjęciu. Wyglad jest nie wazny, wazne by były szczelne i rure dało radę solidnie zamocować, nic wiecej nie trzeba.
BTW: wydaje mi się że na początku dziennika pisałeś że będziesz ogrzewał dom takim piecem jak wyżej, ale chyba Ci się odechciało i bardzo dobrze  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Czy z przepustnicami skrzynki też możesz wykonać?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przepustnice takie się robi:



Nad metalowymi musiałbym pomysleć, ale pewnie tak.

----------


## Myjk

Mnie interesują takie przepustnice, które się da elektrycznie sterować. Wystarczy on-off (z ew. możliwością manualnego regulowania "uchylenia" w pozycji zamkniętej). Tzn. żeby dać pewien obraz. W kuchni chcę zrobić 3 punkty wyciągowe. Dwa na suficie i jeden bezpośrednio nad "kuchenką" (zamiast okapu). W razie potrzeby przepustnice będą zamykać punkty na suficie tak aby całe zasysane powietrze ciągnęło kanałem umieszczonym bezpośrednio nad "kuchenką"...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Takie to nie, ale będę o tym kiedyś myślał. 

Do Twojego zastosowania wystarczy jedna przepustnica, zamontowana na odnodze instalacji zakończonej dwoma punktami sufitowymi w kuchni. Koszt takiej przepustnicy nie jest wielki (~70zł), tylko trzeba siłownik. Oryginalny to około 300zł, ale można na bidę zrobić ze szrotowego silniczka do napędu szyb samochodowych. Koszt około 20zł, do tego kilka blaszek na laserze na przekładnię i mocowanie, zasilacz 12V i jakiś przełącznik odwracający biegunowość zasilania, tylko kable i styki muszą być porządne, bo tam jest spory prąd.

----------


## grend

Te puszki to wyglądają OK - widać że przyłozyłeś się do szczelności. Nie wiem tylko jak to przyjmuje klient który kupuje oczami i też co wazne nazwijmy to "genem" prestiżu. Tutaj będziesz musiał zrobić jakąś aureole marketingową i nie możesz pisac że to wyrób " garazowy" . Coś na tej zasadzie ze powiązane z blachami Plania i uszczelnienie pod pełną aprobata Soudala itp - brzmi smieszne ale takie sa realia .... niestety. Nie mozesz tego silikonu jakos ukryć - np z końca rury zrobić  " tulipana" rozklepać i przymocować od dołu na nity ,wczesniej uszczelniajac silikonem - wtedy bedzie prawie niewidoczny .... . Spróbuj coś takiego wystawić na aledrogo bo ja pewnie bym kupił po doświadczeniach z moimi puszkami, gdzie wejscia są za duze, uszczelki wpadaja do środka i muszę wszystko uszczelniać pianą...

obrabiałes już nidę w styczności ze schodami na strych ? Zastanawiam się czy łączenie nie zrobic silikonem

----------


## hektor80

> Te puszki to wyglądają OK - widać że przyłozyłeś się do szczelności. Nie wiem tylko jak to przyjmuje klient który kupuje oczami i też co wazne nazwijmy to "genem" prestiżu. Tutaj będziesz musiał zrobić jakąś aureole marketingową i nie możesz pisac że to wyrób " garazowy" . Coś na tej zasadzie ze powiązane z blachami Plania i uszczelnienie pod pełną aprobata Soudala itp - brzmi smieszne ale takie sa realia .... niestety. Nie mozesz tego silikonu jakos ukryć - np z końca rury zrobić  " tulipana" rozklepać i przymocować od dołu na nity ,wczesniej uszczelniajac silikonem - wtedy bedzie prawie niewidoczny .... . Spróbuj coś takiego wystawić na aledrogo bo ja pewnie bym kupił po doświadczeniach z moimi puszkami, gdzie wejscia są za duze, uszczelki wpadaja do środka i muszę wszystko uszczelniać pianą...
> 
> obrabiałes już nidę w styczności ze schodami na strych ? Zastanawiam się czy łączenie nie zrobic silikonem


*grend* co z Twoimi skrzynkami jest nie tak? Z tego co pamiętam to skrzynki i rurę masz SmartFlex, tak? Jestem właśnie przed zakupem i miałem ochotę właśnie na to. Miałem dzisiaj w ręce skrzynki z nierdzewki Termokontrol. Specjalnego wrażenia na mnie nie zrobiły. Choć mają przewężenie w środku które uniemożliwi wpadnięcie rury....

ze zdjęć wynika że te puszki Smartflex również mają lekkie przewężenie i rura nie powinna wpadać do środka...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Faktycznie coś muszę wymyślić na ukrycie silikonu i będzie nieźle, tylko potrzebuję do tego żłobiarki, a to już inwestycja.

Skrzynki z nierdzewki też mogę zrobić i przyspawać króćce. Nawet myślałem dać do środka blaszkę obracaną na nicie, to będzie robić za przepustnicę.

----------


## hektor80

Jaka jest wysokość Twoich puszek rozprężnych?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

140 albo 90 mm.

----------


## sebcioc55

Przemek, możesz napisać jakie narzędzia są potrzebne i jakieś podpowiedzi co do kładzenia płytek? Bo muszę podłogę w pom. tech. zrobić a nigdy płytek nie kleiłem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak masz niewielkie płytki i podłogówkę, to kup klej Mapei Adesilex P9, albo może być WIM flex, bo też wydaje się niezły i jest niedrogi. Paca zębata 10x10, albo nawet 12x12 i smarujesz podłogę rzadkim klejem, układasz płytki, a dystanse robisz z krzyżyków 2,5-3mm ułożonych na sztorc (czyli 4 na jeden narożnik). Jak masz ten perfect level to masz lajtowo, ale jak nie masz, to układasz płytkę bez fugi, robisz płaszczyznę sprawdzając kawałkiem oryginalnej krawędzi obciętej płytki, a potem już palcem na czuja, a na koniec wciskasz delikatnie krzyżyki robiąc odstęp. Klej powinien się wtedy wsiąknąć pod spód, ale jak gdzieś wylezie, to wyczyść od razu nożem do tapet i mokrą gąbką, bo jak zaschnie, to masz niepotrzebną robotę. Przyklej najpierw kilka płytek, oderwij i zobacz czy Ci dobrze klej ją pokrywa, a jak będzie za słabo, to masz za małe zęby w pacy i będziesz musiał cienko i płasko dosmarowywać również płytki. 
Ja nawet nie przykładałem poziomicy na koniec, bo  żeby widzieć nierówność, to trzeba się położyć na zimnych płytkach, a nikt normalny tego nie zrobi. Dla odważnych będzie premia - krosty na dupie.
Problem jest z układaniem płytek imitujących panele, z mijanką na pół płytki jak u mnie. Trzeba to układać pasami, bo inaczej nie wyjdą dobrze fugi. Płytki są długie i nawet niwielkie przekręcenie powoduje dużą różnicę w fudze na przeciwnej stronie płytki.

Potrzeba oczywiście maszynkę do cięcia płytek, ale da się obyć bez jeśli masz gładką (bez nacięć)  tarczę diamentową do małej szlifierki. Tym można wyciąć prawie każdy kształt, a jak chcesz zrobić otwór, to w podłogowych tym cudem za dwie dychy nie pójdzie, tylko trzeba wiercić otworki wiertłem widiowym bez udaru, potem rozwiercać narabiając wiertarką na boki, a na koniec wyłamując. Można też oszlifować taki otwór kamieniem na trzpieniu, ale wiertarka musi mieć wysokie  obroty (jak stara celma). Narożniki zewnętrzne polecam robić listwami plastikowymi albo aluminiowymi, a wewnętrzne bez niczego, lub listwami plastikowymi.

Piece of cake man.

----------


## sebcioc55

Perfect level wczoraj juz kupilem na allegro odrazu na cala chate.
A te plytki to powiedzmy ze bede kleił takie http://www.castorama.pl/produkty/wyk...e-1-44-m2.html gres polerowany 9mm. Utne to jakąś tanią maszynka do ciecia? Nie mam od kogo pozyczyc i musze kupic. Tarcze gladka tez kupie. Do otworow to pewnie kupie jakas otwornice diamentowa- napewno musze wywiercic kilka otworow na puszki.
Czyli rozumiem ze zawsze smarowac podloge i na nia klasc plytki?

----------


## aiki

Przemek chyba u siebie zapodał link do Mariobudowlaniec na YT. Koleś tam ma pokazane co i jak.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak masz puszki w ściennych puszkach, to zrobisz to tym dinksem z regulowanym ramieniem, które pokazywałem. W gresie już się tym nie da, ale na podłodze nie trzeba takich otworów robić, bo najwyżej idzie jakaś rura przy ścianie, a to diamentową tarczą ogarniesz.
Jak masz tanią maszynkę kupować, to zapomnij o cięciu takich płytek. Te tanie nie mają należytej sztywności i się odginają. Ja miałem taką:

http://allegro.pl/maszynka-przyrzad-...923489361.html

, albo 800-kę (nie pamiętam) i to ma już sens. Kilkanaście lat temu ojciec świętej pamięci nieboszczyk kupił był jakąś tanią maszynkę za kilkadziesiąt złotych, ale to się nadaje najwyżej do płytek 30x30 i też nie bardzo, bo często pękają. 

Jak masz perfect level, to tylko smarujesz podłogę rzadkim klejem (Adesilex P9 już się nie nadaje i trzeba wysoko elastyczny do takich dużych płytek), grzebień minimum 10x10 i dajesz płytki, tylko jak skończysz w jednym miejscu i będziesz kontynuował następnego dnia, to nie zapomnij wepchnąć tych plastików, bo rano już nie założysz.

Co tam jeszcze... Jak będziesz ciąć płytki maszynką, to przejedź kółkiem od początku do końca i naciskaj tą stopką nie na środku płytki, tylko przy krawędzi, zaraz przy bazie maszynki. Jak będziesz wycinał narożnik płytki, to można naciąć krótkie cięcie tarczą, a dłuższe zrobić już maszynką, bo szybciej i czyściej. Przy perfect level po położonych płytkach tej wielkości można chodzić po zaklinowaniu (ja chodziłem - 124kg) i się nic nie działo złego. 

Ogólnie da się układać płytki bez maszynki. Sporo wtedy jest syfu i schodzi, ale jakbyś chciał przyoszczędzić, to się da. Smarowanie podłogi powinno wystarczyć, ale grzebień musi być odpowiedniej wielkości.

Prościzna.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kupiłem ostatnio ten kompresor co o nim wspominałem:



i jest całkiem średni. Da się coś nim zrobić profesjonalnie i za 750 złociszy trudno wymagać więcej. Miałem wcześniej pożyczony B&D i się nie umywa do mojego. Problem tylko, że moja spawarka, z której tak się cieszyłem:



słabo sobie radzi z grubszymi blachami. Spawam piece nadmuchowe z blachy 5mm i niby się da, ale schodzi, bo sensowny prąd na jakim można spawać to 130-140A. Próbowałem na prądzie maksymalnym 190A i idzie zajebiście - można spawać 2x szybciej, ale po 2 minutach spawania jest 3 minuty przerwy... i to mnie drażni cholerycznie. Musiałbym mieć spawarkę z 250-300A, więc już pomyślałem kupić coś na zapas. 

Więc.. teges... wiem, że nie to forum, ale jest mi ktoś w stanie podrzucić dobrego TIG-a 300A w sensownych pieniądzach, albo migomat 400A? Sensowne znaczy tutaj jakieś 5 tyś.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No nie to forum.... Znalazłem takie coś:



z takim czymś:



Cena jakieś 4900-5500zł. Zestaw z chłodnicą, wózkiem, przewodami i palnikiem. Spawa czarnucha, nierdzewkę, aluminium, miedź, tytan i coś tam chyba jeszcze. Kupię na jesień chyba, bo sobie spawacze to chwalą.

Dobra. Do rzeczy. Ruszyłem z powrotem z budową i wyszpachlowałem sufity podwieszane. Termin wprowadzin znów dostał w łeb, ale takie jest życie. Myślę teraz intensywnie o warsztacie, który muszę mieć na wrzesień i na razie wymyśliłem płytę fundamentową nieizolowaną 6,5x10,5m, a na tym garaż 6x6 w środku i warsztat 6x4 w środku. Na razie zbuduję tylko fundament plus ściany warsztatu i przykryję byle czym, a potem dobuduję garaż, dorobię wieniec, przykryję i ocieplę od środka. Ma być tanio. Do tego dwie bramy - jedna 5m szerokości, z pilotem, za 4800zł, a druga 2,2m, bez pilota, za jakieś 1500zł - do warsztatu. 

Chcemy też ogarnąć ziemię na działce i jakieś rośliny posadzić na jesień, więc wszelkie duże prace ziemne trzeba szybko zakończyć (w tym fundamenty). Czeka nas zatem kolejny trudny rok.

----------


## aiki

mówiłem, że płyta będzie

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A wymyśl 6 liczb z przedziału od 1 do 49. Tak dla zabawy.

----------


## bob_budownik

Podobają mi sie te spawary, chyba zrobie kurs spawacza :wink:

----------


## artix1

> słabo sobie radzi z grubszymi blachami. Spawam piece nadmuchowe z blachy 5mm i niby się da, ale schodzi, bo sensowny prąd na jakim można spawać to 130-140A. Próbowałem na prądzie maksymalnym 190A i idzie zajebiście - można spawać 2x szybciej, ale po 2 minutach spawania jest 3 minuty przerwy... i to mnie drażni cholerycznie. Musiałbym mieć spawarkę z 250-300A, więc już pomyślałem kupić coś na zapas. .


 Z niemarkowymi spawarkami bywa niestety różnie. W firmie używamy tylko Kemppi (TIG, MIG), małe inwertorki 160A MMAz z możliwością podpięcia przewodu do TIGa. Do blachy o gr.5mm spwając w pozycji podolnej, spokojnie wystarczy prąd 120-130A (to już jest sporo w), pion poniżej 100A i to przy spawaniu elektrodą 3.2mm. Do cieńszych 2.5mm moc oczywiście musi być mniejsza. W zeszłym roku pożyczyłem od kumpla spawarkę transformatorową, żeby złożyć bramę i furtkę, nie mogłem tym badziewiem pospawać rur o gr. 5mm przy max. mocy 200A, krew mnie zalewała. Od drugiego kumpla wziąłem malutki inwerter Bester 130A, tym już bez problemu zrobiłem to co chciałem, łącznie z wypalaniem otworów pod regulowane zawiasy. Nie patrz na jakieś magiczne 250-300A, bo jeżeli faktycznie spawara miałaby taką moc, to możesz tym potworem spawać grube blaszyska elektrodami 4, 5mm, ale tego chyba nie bedziesz robił. Najlepiej sprawdzić spawareczkę na konkretnej próbce i będzie wszystko wiadomo. Jeszcze nigdy nie spawałem konstrukcji prądem większym niż 140-150A przy elektrodzie 3.2mm. Także nie ma co szleć. Sorki za ten przydługi poemat  :smile:

----------


## aiki

> A wymyśl 6 liczb z przedziału od 1 do 49. Tak dla zabawy.


Jakoś za kasę to mi nie wychodzi, Choć rzadko próbuję.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Jakoś za kasę to mi nie wychodzi, Choć rzadko próbuję.


To dla zabawy spróbuj:

... ... ... ... ... ...

@artix1

To nie niemarkowa spawarka, tylko czeska Kühtreiber, z dobrymi opiniami. Prąd 130A to jednak trochę mało do szybkiego spawania czarnej stali 5mm TIG-iem, bo elektrodą to dla mnie nie robota - pryska, smarka, dymi i trzeba to obijać i czyścić. Do nierdzewki wystarczy, bo nierdzewka szybko się nagrzewa, ale ja spawam czarne głównie, a sporadycznie jakąś cienką nierdzewkę.
Te co pokazałem mają dobre opinie zawodowych spawaczy, którzy też zaczynali od Esabów i Kemppi, a takie dostali na czas serwisu swoich oryginalnych. Chłopaki mają rozeznanie, bo spawają naprawdę sporo - w tym najwięcej aluminium. Nawet spawacze z poważnych firm, z milionowymi obrotami miesięcznymi spawają tym sprzętem, więc coś w tym musi być. Chińszczyzna oczywiście, ale dzisiaj w Chinach robi się wszystko. Dziwi mnie tylko, że te zestawy z chłodnicą i przewodami, w dodatku mocnym źródłem AC/DC kosztują niewiele więcej od mojego DC 190A, więc wcześniej je wykluczyłem, a widać niepotrzebnie.

----------


## artix1

Nie wiem dlaczego się uparłem na elektrodę, nie doczytałem chyba  :smile: . Z Czeskimi spawarkami nigdy nie miałem do czynienia, może niektóre są naprawdę godne polecenia, niestety nigdy nie było mi dane nimi pracować. Trudno cokolwiek powiedzieć o maszynie, bez przetestowania jej, pomimo dobrych opini. Spawanie TIGiem 5mm blach czy rur ma uzasadnienie w przypadku wymaganej szczelności, pełnych przetopów, "świetlenia" spawów. Co by nie mówić, TIG najszybszą metodą łączenia materiałów nie jest. Do tego przy braku doświadczenia, bardzo łatwo przegrzać materiał, szczególnie blachy nierdzewne, kwasowe.  Blachy z nierdzewki i alu spawam MIGiem z Pulsem, podobnie można z blachami czy konstrukcjami "czarnymi", chociaż zawsze stosujemy drut proszkowy. Po proszku nie masz odprysków, pięknie się spawa piony i sufity. Nie ma opcji, żebym pospawał powiedzmy chłodzoną przepustnicę komina z kwasówki Tigiem, 4mm gr. elementy, ponad 40mb spawów i zakaz przegrzewania blach. Tylko MIG z włączonym Pulsem i spawanie z "falowaniem" (robienie łusek). Spawy wyglądają idealnie, spawa się piorunem, nierdzewka nie jest fioletowa. Spróbuj tą metodą, zaoszczędzisz czas i pieniądze, sporo mieszanki zostanie w butli. Ceny urządzeń już sporo spadły, chociać te topowe potrafią wywołać ostry ból głowy. Kemppi Mastertig AC/DC kosztuje ponad 23tys!  :big grin: . Niee no cholerka, to jest dziennik budowy, a nie kroniki wściekłych spawaczy, już spadam  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zostań, zostań. To "największe forum o budowaniu i o życiu", więc jeśli spawanie potraktujemy jako część życia (oby nie zbyt wielka :cool: ), to możemy o tym spokojnie tu rozprawiać. Spytam jeszcze założyciela wątku <tu długa wymiana słów z Samym Wariatem>... OK, zgodził się. 

To tak. TIG-a bardzo lubię. Naprawdę, uspokaja mnie ten delikatny syk argonu, spokojny łuk wydobywający się z ostrej elektrody i lśniące jeziorko stopionego metalu. Wkurza mnie tylko konieczność szlifowania stali, ale to i tak mniejszy koszt, niż wqrw przy produkcji stalowego pumeksu. Wiesz, rozumiesz - nawet jakieś byle gówno trzeba oszlifować.

Faktycznie TIG to dość ekskluzywna metoda, więc nie może być ani zbyt szybka, ani zbyt tania. Spawam piece (nie kotły), więc mógłbym odwalić masówkę bo co tam się niby ma rozszczelnić?, ale nie mógłbym potem zasnąć. Temperatury tam są dosyć wysokie (600-800stC), więc chcę mieć pewność, że naprężenia blachy nie rozerwą moich spawów. Przetop robię pełny z dystansem 2mm, albo kładę narożną na pełną grubość i tutaj pełna moc 190A wydaje się najbardziej uzasadniona. Gazu idzie faktycznie trochę (0,5-0,7 małej butli/piec) i drutu (0,5kg/piec), a do tego schodzi koło 2,5 godziny, ale to dobre spawy są. Przy nierdzewce staram się po prostu o dobry kolor spoiny (złoty, czerwony...), a jak się robi fioletowy to podkręcam tempo i prąd. Nie byłem na kursie, nie znam teorii... ale to chyba znaczy zbyt wolno. 

MIG-iem spawałem RAZ w życiu. Spawacz, który miał mi robić robotę poszedł coś załatwić (co to mogło być?)  w kiblu, to dorwałem się palnika i pospawałem kawałek. Jak dla mnie (TIG-owca z zamiłowania) to banał i jedyna trudność to ustawienie parametrów spawania. Tu są jakieś niuanse znane tylko migomatowcom, ale to wydaje mi się niezbyt trudne. Może niesłusznie. Chciałem sobie kupić dobrego MIG-a 5-6 tyś, ale jakoś uważam go za mało uniwersalnego i... teges... kiedyś chyba kupię. Fajnie idzie:




Tylko to takie dla mnie niezbyt teges... tamteges. Wchodzą mi powoli konstrukcje z profili 100x100x4 i 80x80x4 z czarnucha, tylko muszę większe auto kupić, to chyba TIG będzie lepszy. W ogóle się spawacze w czoło pukają jak słyszą, że spawam czarną 5-kę TIGiem... no wariat normalnie.

----------


## artix1

Lutek spawacz, wymiękłem  :big grin: . Nam jeszcze spanie na ceracie nie grozi ?  :big grin: . Spawanie TIGiem  jest faktycznie ekskluzywne i dosyć kosztowne, ale jakość spawów i mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo wad spoin jest dużym plusem. Przy spawaniu konstrukcji czy jakiejś masówce niestety wydajność byłaby zbyt niska. Czasami robi sie przetop TIGiem + lekkie wypełnienie, a resztę już MIG. Cieszy mnie bardzo, że spotykam na swojej drodze kolejnego spawacza, masz pozytywne podejście do tematu. Zero fuszery, lepiej dłużej i dobrze, niż szybko na odpiernicz. Wiesz co? Jesteśmy już na wymarciu, jak dinozaury miliony lat temu  :big grin: . Miałem okazje pracować z hefciarzami, gluciarzami, boblarzami i tym podobnymi specami, którym się wydawało, że są naj, a firmowe życie brutalnie to weryfikowało. Spawacz uczy się całe życie, nie da się po kursie opanować tego zawodu, ale rozumiejąc po co, jak i dlaczego się łączy dane materiały, zdobywa się wiedzę i umiejętności. Wielu "miszczów" myśli, że jak smarknie dwie blachy i się nie rozleci, to już więcej im nic do szczęścia nie potrzeba. Trzeba widzieć co się dzieje wewnątrz spawu, jak nakładać kolejne spoiny, żeby nie było ubytków i zaborowań. Czasami trzeba przerwać i przeszlifować czy wyciąć kawałek, bo coś tam się niedobrego stało, a nie jechać na oślep  :smile: . W mojej firmie miałem okazję pracować tylko z dwoma dobrymi spawaczami, chłopaki w moim wieku ze Szczecina. Było to kilkanaście lat temu, patrzenie na ich technikę spawania, było jak ogladanie fajnej laseczki tańczącej HULA GULA w bikini na Hawajach  :big grin: . Sporo się od nich nauczyłem, bo wiedzy nigdy dosć. Reszta spawaczy podchodzi do zagadnienia bez entuzjazmu, poprostu spawają, jak się nie urwie, to git  :smile: . Spawanie MIGiem  czy MAGiem szybko byś opanował, fajna zabawa, szybko robota ucieka. Czarne materiały, nierdzewne czy alu, bez problemu się łączy. Ustawienie automatu jest ważne, ale i skład gazu osłonowego robi sporą robotę. Do alu czy nierdzewki są inne mieszanki, nie spawamy czystym argonem, a teoretycznie nie powinno być problemów. Do konstrukcji z profili wypadałoby wykorzystać MIGa (Maga) z pulsem (nie bedzie odprysków), cholerka TIGiem się zajeździsz  :smile: . Szkoda czasu i kasy. Do tego wdychasz spore ilości szkodliwego argonu, wentyluj dobrze miejsce pracy i pomyśl o masce z nawiewem, bo od tego cholerstwa można dostać raka płuc. Brrr... Potrenuj sobie spawanie TIG tą techniką, spora porcelanka jest potrzebna, ale z braku laku i 8 dawałem jakoś radę.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-ioaaRa6UM      Drut jest gruby 3-4mm, trzymasz go w miejscu, nie trzeba go dokładać jak przy klasycznym spawaniu, łuskę opierasz na materiale i robisz ósemki. Trochę to wymaga treningu ale efekty wizualne są  niezłe, wychodzi piękne, delikatnie wypukłe lico spoiny, poezja  :smile: .  Na fotce spawałem MIGiem grube alu, pomimo spawania drutem z rolki, widać łuski jak po Tigu. Po "falowaniu", spaw jest czysty i świecący. Jakbyśmy mieszkali trochę bliżej siebie, to można by było sobie urządzić jakieś małe seminarium spawalnicze  :big grin:

----------


## bob_budownik

poezja, na seminarium sie piszę!

----------


## artix1

> poezja, na seminarium sie piszę!


 Kurczę ja z checią  :big grin: . Jeszcze jedna fotka spawania 5mm alu. Nie będe edytował poprzadniego postu. Pospawanie MIGiem 1mb zajmuje pewnie 1min lub troszkę dłużej, piorunem to idzie i nie przegrzewam tak mocno materiału. Przy umiejętnym spawaniu, spoina jest szczelna. Warto pomyśleć o automacie, Tigiem można spawać przetopy, lekko naciąć szczelinę i dokończyć już na gotowo MIGiem lub Magiem. Wizualnie też będzie nieźle to wygladało. Narożniki zewnętrzne  można zawsze poprawić tigiem, łączenie trzech spoin może nie być idealne.

----------


## bob_budownik

Kiedyś na praktykach spawałem ławkę i młotkiem odbijałem żużel :wink: 
To wsio.
Podoba mi się spawanie i to co można fajnego zrobić łącząc dwa i więcej elemetów :smile:

----------


## artix1

Najfajniejsze w metalu jest to, że jak coś spartolisz, to można to szybko naprawić i nie bedzie śladu. Z drewnem już nie jest tak łatwo. Składając te pioruńskie blaty do łazienki, położyłem jeden na podłodze i nie zauważyłem, że leżał na niej wkręt do drewna. Oczywiście skurczybyk zrobił kilka wgłebień, które musiałem zaszpachlować i szlifować, to samo z wyrwanym strugarką narożnikiem. Z metalem opanowałbym to raz dwa, a tak to trzeba się gimnastykować dłuższy czas i  efekty tego są czasami kiepskie. Wolę jednak metal  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kurcze artix, widzę, że mógłbym się sporo nauczyć na tym Twoim seminarium. Piknie panie! Mi podobnie wychodzi czarnuch, ale czarnieje, a nierdzewka to wiadomo - kolorowa. Aluminium nie spawałem nigdy, choć pewnie bym mógł z lepszym sprzętem (AC/DC). Kupując spawarkę myślałem o dorobieniu sobie popołudniami, a że TIG to metoda raczej do małych elementów, to kupiłem właśnie taką. Tym bardziej, że miałem doświadczenie ze spawaniem bardzo cienkiej nierdzewki (0,5-0,8mm), a nie miałem czym wozić dużych gabarytów. Słyszałem o tym spawaniu TIG-iem przetop plus elektrodą lico. Ktoś to nazywał duplex i ponoć tak spawał w Niemczech.

Dobra. Teraz będziemy chcieli zintensyfikować wysiłki żeby szybko się wprowadzić, a potem jak już pisałem dorobię prowizoryczny warsztat. W starym domu nie mam nawet gniazda trójfazowego, bo zerowy przewód szlag trafił, a nie chce mi się babrać z prądem i pruć ścian. Dorobiłem kiedyś jedną fazę na gniazdka i światło i wystarczy. Chcę się szybko wyprowadzić i na razie nie myśleć o domu rodzinnym, a mamie gniazdo 3F i tak nigdy do niczego się nie przyda.

----------


## artix1

> Kurcze artix, widzę, że mógłbym się sporo nauczyć na tym Twoim seminarium.


 I vice versa  :smile: . Jeżeli chodzi o TIGa, to jestem totalnym samoukiem, nie mam na to papierów, ale podgladając i zadając "1000 pytań do" wyczynowcom, nabrałem trochę wprawy i umiejętności. Dozory mam na blachy alu, kwasowe i czarne. Pięknie ludzie spawają, dlatego jak tylko jest okazja, to podpatruję i dowiaduję się co i jak. Najfajniej  jak dla mnie spawa się aluminium, spokojna i czysta robota. Spoiny wygladają efektownie i cieszą oko. Duplex to rodzaj stali nierdzewnej z domieszkami chromu i azotu chyba. Spawa sie to TIGiem, MIGiem i MAGiem, w zależności od technologii podanej w WPS, który dostajesz przed spawaniem. Podwozia do autobusów min. się z tego wykonuje. Fajnie miec swój sprzęcik spawalniczy, też kiedyś zaopatrzę sobie garaż w TIGa. Na razie mam tego pod dostatkiem w pracy i w awaryjnych sytuacjach, kumpel ma to co trzeba, także mogę coś tam sobie posmarkać  :smile: . Zapobiegawczo podciągnąłem trzy fazy do garażu, pewnie jeszcze nie raz się przydadzą. W przyszłości chciałbym też coś dłubać w metalach. Będzie ciągnęło wilka do lasu  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Wszystko jest niesamowite Każdy z was
> holiday palace


 :yes:

----------


## agao_83

nieźle ci idzie  :smile:  możesz się podzielić informacją, jak kosztowy wyszedł ci sso, ssz i deweloperka? no i ile do obecnej chwili poszło wam kasy?  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Przeczytałem wszystko  :smile: 
Napisałeś, że jednostkę naścienną klimy zabudujesz i rozprowadzisz kanały po całym doku. Kanały widziałem pod wylewką, ale jednostka naścienna splita wisi na ścianie. Będzie druga zabudowana użyta do ogrzewania reszty pomieszczeń czy coś mi umknęło?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Przeczytałem wszystko


 :jaw drop:  Ja bym nie dał rady.




> Napisałeś, że jednostkę naścienną klimy zabudujesz i rozprowadzisz kanały po całym doku. Kanały widziałem pod wylewką, ale jednostka naścienna splita wisi na ścianie. Będzie druga zabudowana użyta do ogrzewania reszty pomieszczeń czy coś mi umknęło?


Tak. I nie. Znaczy tak napisałem, ale nie zrobiłem, bo w salonie oprócz klimatyzatora mam kominek i chciałem to jakoś połączyć. Ostatecznie doszedłem do obecnego rozwiązania, czyli zwykły split, kominek bez DGP, tylko standardowy wylot na salon i podmieszane powietrze z salonu będę tłoczył tymi kanałami po domu. Użyję wentylatora jakie idą do rekuperatorów (a więc cichutkiego), tylko musiałem zapewnić mu temperaturę do 55stC, więc nie mógłbym brać powietrza bezpośrednio z komory kominka. 
Niedługo będę to montował, bo mam już prawie całość wyszpachlowaną i wytartą, tylko została zabudowa rury tego systemu idąca od sufitu w salonie do podłogi w sąsiednim pokoju, a dalej jak wiesz rury już są. Może jeszcze kominek zdołam ogarnąć i będę już gruntował farbą gruntującą Śnieżka (srebrną), żeby pozbyć się tego syfu.




> nieźle ci idzie  możesz się podzielić informacją, jak kosztowy wyszedł ci sso, ssz i deweloperka? no i ile do obecnej chwili poszło wam kasy?


Szczerze powiedziawszy już dokładnie nie pamiętam, ale SSO jakieś 90 tyś, okna i drzwi wejściowe razem 16, więc SSZ jakieś 105 tyś, a do tej pory wydaliśmy około 190-200 tyś, włączając w to oczyszczalnię, wodociąg i ziemię na podniesienie działki. Jeszcze dojdą drzwi, podłogi, reszta wykończeń i sprzęty i może nie zmieścimy się w planowanych 220 tyś., ale przekroczenie budżetu o kilka procent to i tak dobry wynik.

Dzisiaj widzę, że taniej wyszłoby budować piętrowca, a już najtaniej na niskich fundamentach, ale u nas jest jak jest i nie ma schodów :cool:

----------


## agao_83

uuuu super wynik. My się przymierzamy powoli do budowy i też chciałabym parter, tak żeby w 250 zamknąć się ze wszystkim. Widzę, że przy wkładzie pracy własnej jest to do zrobienia  :smile:  Też mam dylemat parter czy poddasze ale wolałabym uniknąć schodów no i ciągle wydaje mi się, że ssz w parterze jest droższe niż w poddaszu (ze względu na rozmiar fundamentów i dachu) ale już wykańczanie (ze schodami, ciągnięciem pionów, dwoma poziomami ogrzewania, ociepleniem skosów itd.) taniej drożej w poddaszu :smile:  no mam zagwozdkę  :smile:  tym bardziej, że chciałabym spory strych - szpargałownię, bo nie planuję garażu a graty gdzieś trzeba trzymać - tu przewaga parteru jest znaczna  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Szczerze powiedziawszy różnice cenowe piętrówka/parterówka są zbyt małe, żeby się na nich opierać. Ważniejsza jest wygoda i to, co się komu podoba, a potem dużo wkładu własnego żeby było niedrogo. 
Trzeba też dobrać projekt pod kątem własnych możliwości wykonawczych, bo potem może się okazać, że np. lęk wysokości uniemożliwi pracę, albo zaszalowanie stropu monolitycznego okaże się nie do ogarnięcia samemu. Ogólnie jednak w 250 tyś da się zamknąć ze wszystkim, tylko zależy jak duży to ma być dom. Sąsiedzi stawiają 88m2, więc pewnie nawet z robocizną im się to uda, ale jeśli to ma być coś większego, to już samodzielna robota i przemyślany projekt to konieczność.

----------


## agao_83

110m użytkowej - o ile wz pozwolą nam na tą parterówkę  :smile:  całkowita 130m, dach dwuspadowy, bryła idealny prostokąt bez żadnych wykuszy, załamań itd., 2 łazienki obok siebie, kuchnia przy kotłowni i kominku, więc w zasadzie już chyba taniej  i prościej się nie da  :smile:  teraz kwestia znalezienia odpowiedniej działki i będzie można działać  :smile:

----------


## aiki

> Dzisiaj widzę, że taniej wyszłoby budować piętrowca, a już najtaniej na niskich fundamentach, ale u nas jest jak jest i nie ma schodów


Normalnie wydrukuję i w ramkę

----------


## Barth3z

> idealny prostokąt


czyli jaki? taki 6/9 ?  :big tongue:  

A tak na poważnie, to kończę właśnie taki domek jak opisujesz i praktycznie nic bym nie zmienił. Jeśli mocno patrzysz na koszty, to im bardziej zwarta bryła (kwadrat) tym lepiej.

----------


## Barth3z

> Szczerze powiedziawszy już dokładnie nie pamiętam, ale SSO jakieś 90 tyś, okna i drzwi wejściowe razem 16, więc SSZ jakieś 105 tyś, a do tej pory wydaliśmy około 190-200 tyś, włączając w to oczyszczalnię, wodociąg i ziemię na podniesienie działki. Jeszcze dojdą drzwi, podłogi, reszta wykończeń i sprzęty i może nie zmieścimy się w planowanych 220 tyś., ale przekroczenie budżetu o kilka procent to i tak dobry wynik.


Rewelacyjny wynik finansowy, gratuluję ! Przypomnij, jaką masz p. u. domu ?

----------


## agao_83

> czyli jaki? taki 6/9 ?  
> 
> A tak na poważnie, to kończę właśnie taki domek jak opisujesz i praktycznie nic bym nie zmienił. Jeśli mocno patrzysz na koszty, to im bardziej zwarta bryła (kwadrat) tym lepiej.


hehehe no 6/9 nie  :big tongue:  ale idealny - bez załomów  :big grin:  po głowie chodzi mi to http://z500.pl/projekt/1176/Z376_D,p...-spadowym.html tylko w wersji murowanej i z większym kątem pochylenia dachu  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Normalnie wydrukuję i w ramkę


I jeszcze w parterowym nie ma balkonu, a balkon też fajny.




> Rewelacyjny wynik finansowy, gratuluję ! Przypomnij, jaką masz p. u. domu ?


A nie wiem jaką mam użytkową, bo całkowitą mam 128m2. Jak się liczy użytkową? Nie mam klatek schodowych, ani skosów, więc chyba całość jest użytkowa.




> hehehe no 6/9 nie  ale idealny - bez załomów  po głowie chodzi mi to http://z500.pl/projekt/1176/Z376_D,p...-spadowym.html tylko w wersji murowanej i z większym kątem pochylenia dachu


Całkiem fajny projekt i dużo miejsca. Nie da się tylko zrobić stropu Terriva, bo nie ma wewnętrznych ścian nośnych, ale to może być zaletą, bo tańsze fundamenty i mało materiału na działówki. Można zrobić bez stropu, tylko sufit podwieszany do wiązarów, albo w droższej wersji monolityczny żelbetowy, tylko to znacznie więcej roboty.

----------


## Barth3z

> hehehe no 6/9 nie  ale idealny - bez załomów  po głowie chodzi mi to http://z500.pl/projekt/1176/Z376_D,p...-spadowym.html tylko w wersji murowanej i z większym kątem pochylenia dachu


Mam identyczny układ!, tylko nieco dłuższy budynek.  :smile:  Moim zdaniem to bardzo dobry wybór, choć próbowałbym go nieco "ukwadracić", np. 10x13. Wtedy zyskujesz więcej miejsca na poddaszu na graty.

----------


## Barth3z

> Całkiem fajny projekt i dużo miejsca. Nie da się tylko zrobić stropu Terriva, bo nie ma wewnętrznych ścian nośnych, ale to może być zaletą, bo tańsze fundamenty i mało materiału na działówki. Można zrobić bez stropu, tylko sufit podwieszany do wiązarów, albo w droższej wersji monolityczny żelbetowy, tylko to znacznie więcej roboty.


A po co w parterówce strop betonowy/terivowy ? Moim zdaniem wystarczy sufit podwieszany do wiązarów. Łatwo później rozprowadzić wentylację, elektrykę itp.

----------


## agao_83

właśnie w tych bardziej kwadratowych najczęściej są 3 pokoje i większe powierzchnie na korytarz - tu wydaje mi się nie ma traconego miejsca  :smile:  Barth3z jaki masz strop nad parterem - chciałabym uniknąć ciężkiego ze względu na koszty i iść w coś tańszego, co pozwoli równocześnie zrobić strych  :smile:

----------


## agao_83

> A nie wiem jaką mam użytkową, bo całkowitą mam 128m2. Jak się liczy użytkową? Nie mam klatek schodowych, ani skosów, więc chyba całość jest użytkowa
> 
> .


 użytkowa to powierzchnia całkowita pomniejszona o powierzchnię, którą zajmują ściany, schody, pom. gospodarcze itd. - czyli to, co ci zostaje po  podłodze "do mieszkania"
 :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

Taki:

----------


## agao_83

> Taki:


wiązary kupowałeś gotowe? jaki wyszedł koszt? na jakie obciążenie są liczone - nie ugną się pod ciężarem izolacji, chodzących osób i różnych szpargałów ułożonych na strychu?

----------


## Barth3z

> wiązary kupowałeś gotowe? jaki wyszedł koszt? na jakie obciążenie są liczone - nie ugną się pod ciężarem izolacji, chodzących osób i różnych szpargałów ułożonych na strychu?


Wiązary kosztowały mnie 18k. Liczone pod blachodachówkę oraz fotowoltaikę. Ale to i tak obliczą Ci adekwatnie do przeznaczenia.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No to mam w końcu jakieś rozeznanie. 

Zapłaciłem za strop (12,6x12,6=158,76m2) i dach (253m2) łącznie 38 tyś. Do tego jeszcze 128m2 tynku gipsowego po 22zł/m2 i łącznie mamy 41 tyś. pod malowanie, a do tego sam przybijałem łaty i robiłem strop, co w sumie daje jakieś 6-8 tyś oszczędności. Razem byłoby około 48 tyś.

Gdybym miał dawać gotowe wiązary za powiedzmy 15k, łaty za 1k, pokrycie z rynnami za dalsze 13k, robociznę na pokryciu za 4-5k, stelaż, płyty i materiały do sufitu za jakieś 1,5k, robociznę przy sufitach za powiedzmy 25zł/m2, materiał na gładzie za 0,5k, oraz szpachlowanie sufitu za 10zł/m2 to wyszłoby 40 tyś, czyli około 8 tyś trzeba dopłacić do komfortu posiadania twardego stropu, który nie trzaska, izoluje dźwiękowo, nie pękają na nim płyty GK i można go na płasko zaizolować styropianem, który jest tańszy od wełny. A nawet mniej, bo wykonanie wieńca na murach też kosztuje pewnie z 2 tyś, więc wychodzi na to, że ten strop kosztował mnie tylko tyle, ile mojej roboty. 

Jestem zadowolony.

----------


## agao_83

sprawa stropu jest otwarta - myśląc o budowie parterówki, zawsze skłaniałam się ku lekkim stropom, tyle żeby udźwignęły izolację i zbiorowisko różnych klamotów na strychu. Nie planuję adaptować poddasza na pomieszczenia mieszkalne, więc chciałabym jak najtańszym kosztem zrobić strop. Jak będę bliżej ostatecznych rozstrzygnięć ten temat będzie mocno eksploatowany - podobnie jak dylemat: ławy czy płyta fund.  :smile:

----------


## grend

> Ja bym nie dał rady.
> 
> 
> 
> Tak. I nie. Znaczy tak napisałem, ale nie zrobiłem, bo w salonie oprócz klimatyzatora mam kominek i chciałem to jakoś połączyć. Ostatecznie doszedłem do obecnego rozwiązania, czyli zwykły split, kominek bez DGP, tylko standardowy wylot na salon i podmieszane powietrze z salonu będę tłoczył tymi kanałami po domu. Użyję wentylatora jakie idą do rekuperatorów (a więc cichutkiego), tylko musiałem zapewnić mu temperaturę do 55stC, więc nie mógłbym brać powietrza bezpośrednio z komory kominka. 
> Niedługo będę to montował, bo mam już prawie całość wyszpachlowaną i wytartą, tylko została zabudowa rury tego systemu idąca od sufitu w salonie do podłogi w sąsiednim pokoju, a dalej jak wiesz rury już są. Może jeszcze kominek zdołam ogarnąć i będę już gruntował farbą gruntującą Śnieżka (srebrną), żeby pozbyć się tego syfu.
> 
> 
> *Dzisiaj widzę, że taniej wyszłoby budować piętrowca*, a już najtaniej na niskich fundamentach, ale u nas jest jak jest i nie ma schodów


niemożliwe  :big grin: 
Uniflot jak wychodzi z dystrybucja. Worek 5 kg na ile metrów nidy wychodzi +- ? Cena powala, marża kolonialna jest tutaj bardzo wybitna....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Poczekajcie na wykończenie schodów i kute barierki na balkonach. Na górze druga łazienka i po różnicy. 

Uniflota zuzylem około 20kg na sufit w kablu i łazience, oraz ten ozdobny kawałek w salonie. Piątka wiele nie zdzialasz. Trudno - trzeba zapłacić.

----------


## Barth3z

> który nie trzaska, izoluje dźwiękowo, nie pękają na nim płyty GK i można go na płasko zaizolować styropianem, który jest tańszy od wełny.


Ile zajmuje strop z 30cm styro ? 50-55cm. Przy wełnie wyjdzie mniejszy przekrój, bo izolujesz miedzy pasami wiązarów, więc zyskujesz jeden rząd bloczków na ścianach. Dobrze myślę ?




> A nawet mniej, bo wykonanie wieńca na murach też kosztuje pewnie z 2 tyś, więc wychodzi na to, że ten strop kosztował mnie tylko tyle, ile mojej roboty.


Przy terivie również szalujesz wieniec, przynajmniej z jednej strony.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Sam szalunek kosztuje tylko trochę pracy, bo deski później tnie się na łaty. Rząd bloczków to 500zł i to faktycznie koszt, ale wieńca nad wszystkimi ścianami w tej cenie nie zrobisz. 
Zresztą mnie nie o koszty chodzi, tylko o samą chęć posiadania betonowego stropu. Ma aspekt psychologiczny prze ewentualnej sprzedaży domu, oraz właściwości użytkowe, które mnie przekonują. Na upartego mogę jakieś sensowne pomieszczenie na górze zrobić i też nie będzie problemu, myszy nie przeżrą mi folii i nie zrobi się nieszczelność, praca dachu nie powoduje popękania płyt, itp., itd.
Podwieszany zrobię sobie w garażu i ocieplę ściany od środka, więc jak pójdę coś w zimie robić, to farelką, albo piecem nadmuchowym ogrzeję to momentalnie, a po wyjściu niech będzie tam jak chce. Nawet nie będę płyt kleił, tylko dam siatkę i klej od środka, ewentualnie jakiś najtańszy mineralny tynk cienkowarstwowy.

Rozumiem dlaczego ludzie budują domy bez stropów, ale to nie jest lepsze rozwiązanie, tylko tańsze.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Aktualności.

Siedzę chory w domu od niedzieli, ale chodzę do pracy. Tak po polsku. Na budowę mi nie starcza siły, ani nawet na zrobienie tego, co mam zrobić po godzinach. Mam wyszpachlowane i wyszlifowane ściany i już chciałbym malować podkładem lateksowym Śnieżka, a nawet wybraliśmy kolor ścian w całym domu. Poszło dziwnie sprawnie, ale jestem pełen obaw. Ogólnie będzie coś w stylu kapuczino, waniliowy krem, albo jasny szary, a detale zrobimy w okładzinach imitujących biały kamień. Namawiam żonę na białe listwy podłogowe i drzwi wewnętrzne, ale to widzę beznadziejny przypadek kategorycznego sprzeciwu i będę musiał odpuścić. Podłogi będą jakieś jasne panele w kolorze jesion, albo inne naturalne drewno, a drzwi prawdopodobnie podobne. Ogólnie styl przytulny i ciepły, naturalny, jasny, bez fajerwerków. Takie coś jak skandynawski, tylko bez tych babcinych mebli. 

Oprócz tego byłem dzisiaj u architekta w sprawie garażu. Mam już projekt, ale teraz mi odbiło i chcę inaczej i w innym miejscu, a do tego bez stropu (oryginalnie miał być, ale teraz nie wiem po co) i na nieizolowanej płycie fundamentowej. Ocieplenie zrobię od środka to będzie łatwo nagrzać, a brak izolacji od spodu powinno mi zapewnić dodatnią temperaturę przez całą zimę. Więźba jętkowa, bo ponoć sporo tańsza od wiązarów i sufit podwieszany, a na nim jakaś tania sklejka, styropian, siatka, klej i tynk mineralny cienkowarstwowy. 

Za garaż 6x6 w środku i pomieszczenie warsztatowe 5x6 mam zamiar zapłacić nie więcej niż 40 tyś i to jest całkiem realne. Plany więc ambitne i roboty nie braknie, a tak bym pojechał na jakieś wczasy.

----------


## sebcioc55

Oj dawno mnie tu nie było... Panie szanowny Przemku,  a zastanawiałeś się może nad garażem-szkieleciakiem? Bo ja też będę robił garaż ale pewnie jakoś za rok i się zastanawiam. Taki szkieleciak to lekki fundament, a właściwie wylana gotowa posadzka jedynie z izolacją pionową i opaską dookoła. Druga sprawa to więcej miejsca bo izolacje dajesz pomiędzy belki konstrukcyjne, obijasz płytą OSB i gitara, w srodku to nawet nie trzeba tego wykanczac. Strop też drewniany podbity do wiązarów własnej roboty i kryjesz blachą. Myślę że starczyło by te 40k już nawet z porządną bramą! Masz jakieś wyliczenia co za ile dla murowanego garażu w tych wymiarach co podajesz?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jakoś boje się szkieletów. Aspekt grubości ściany mało ważny. 

Fundament to koparka 400zl, 5 wywrotki piachu 2000zl, płyta wibracyjna 250zl, stal 1000zl,  beton 2500zl, samolot 100zł.  Razem 5500zl. 
Ściany jakieś 100 m2,  czyli 5500zl, zaprawa, wieniec, nadproza - w sumie z 8000 zł. 
Okno jedno mam z remontu rodzinnego, drugie jakieś 500zl.  Brama 5m z pilotem 5500zl.  Brama 2.5m bez pilota 1500. Razem 7500zl. 
Dach liczę 10000zl i postaram się zrobić samemu całość. 
Ocieplenie i sufit 4000zl.
Instalacja el. I komin 3000zl. 

Razem 38000 zł. Do tego projekt za tysiąca i tysiąc na duperele i jest 4 duże dychy.

----------


## sebcioc55

Coś ten fundament tani, jaki tam beton i jaki gruby? Reszta OK. Mnie szkieletor kusi, poczułbym się jak w USA  :yes:  Ale i tak mi się wydaje że na taki garaż to 50-60k pójdzie. Co do betonu to ja bym dał jakiś lepszy z dodatkami i go wygłaskać tak żeby już był gotową posadzką, zaimpregnować i bedzię git, tylko żeby się nie kurzył.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No tak. Nie kurzył i na gotowo. Dlatego samolotem go chcę potraktować i jakiś środek się ponoć leje, ale nie wiem jeszcze jaki. Niedługo będą płytę pod wiatę lać w robocie, to podpatrzę. Betonu B20 12x7x0,15=12,6m3 po 200zł/m3.

Ja właśnie nie chcę się poczuć jak w USA:



No dobra, trochę przesadziłem, ale co mi to ma niby dać? Ściany z BK za 8 tyś, a szkieletowe pewnie z 2-3 tyś taniej, albo i nie. Mnie to nie przekonuje, tym bardziej, że chcę sobie teraz spróbować zaprawy z puszki.

----------


## TwojPan

> Wiązary kosztowały mnie 18k. Liczone pod blachodachówkę oraz fotowoltaikę. Ale to i tak obliczą Ci adekwatnie do przeznaczenia.


Jaka powierzchnia dachu?

----------


## Barth3z

270m2

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Sporo, choć ja miałem niewiele mniej, bo 253m2. Za drewno zapłaciłem niecałe 7 tyś, plus 2300zł za robociznę na więźbie.

Dostałem wizualizację garażu. Perła architektury:









Jeśli ktoś jest przeciwny budowie tego garażu, niech odezwie się teraz, lub na zawsze zachowa milczenie.

----------


## TwojPan

> 270m2


Za moje 252m2 chcą w wiązar sytemie 27k netto  :wink:  
wszystko zależy pewni od stopnia skomplikowania całego dachu,przeznaczenia strychu itd...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

W tej cenie (29k brutto) da się zrobić strop z robocizną (~18k), kupić drewno (~7k) i zapłacić za montaż więźby (~4k).

----------


## Barth3z

> Za moje 252m2 chcą w wiązar sytemie 27k netto  
> wszystko zależy pewni od stopnia skomplikowania całego dachu,przeznaczenia strychu itd...


Bardzo drogo ... Pewnie dlatego, że będziesz kładł ceramikę na dach. Ja mam blachę.

----------


## TwojPan

> Bardzo drogo ... Pewnie dlatego, że będziesz kładł ceramikę na dach. Ja mam blachę.


To też podnosi cenę.Ale głownie konstrukcja samego dachu,wysoki salon,antresola  (jętki pod samym sufitem,wzmocnienia,więcej blach mitek) ,a do tego pozostały cały strych użytkowy...

----------


## TwojPan

> W tej cenie (29k brutto) da się zrobić strop z robocizną (~18k), kupić drewno (~7k) i zapłacić za montaż więźby (~4k).


Drewno z podwórka w tartaku,pomalowane zieloną breja i hop już jest więźba  :smile: 
Zdecydowanie wybieram wiązar.wiązar Mitek.

----------


## aiki

Kibel sobie gdzieś tam zrób.

----------


## Barth3z

I łóżko wstaw.

----------


## TwojPan

> Kibel sobie gdzieś tam zrób.


Sauna i siłownia  jest w planie,więc i prysznic-a kibel to całkiem niezły pomysł  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dobry pomysł. Dzięki aiki. Czynny kibel trudno przecenić.

Się Bartek śmiej, ale faktycznie na 11,5x6,5 to już się da dom postawić. Z łóżkiem przesada - najwyżej sobie oparcie w aucie rozłożę.




> Drewno z podwórka w tartaku,pomalowane zieloną breja i hop już jest więźba 
> Zdecydowanie wybieram wiązar.wiązar Mitek.


No, no. Wiadomo, że na domu się nie oszczędza. Tak przynajmniej piszą w ulotkach reklamowych.

----------


## sebcioc55

A ja mam inne doświadczenia z kiblem w pomieszczeniu przy garażu. Moi rodzice maja osobny garaż i przy nim pomieszczenie gospodarcze gdzie jest właśnie ubikator. Mają już to ponad 10 lat i żadne z nich nigdy z tego wc nie korzystało, ja chyba raz korzystałem i to wszystko. Rure zawsze można wstawić i kibel za 150zł tak samo, ale nie szkoda miejsca? Do domu daleko nie będziesz miał   :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Raczej blisko, ale jak się upapram to do domu niewygodnie. Z drugiej strony w domu będzie tylko jeden sracz, więc w przypadku ostrej i zaraźliwej galopki może być awaryjnym miejscem zrzutu. Tylko kurde trzeba rury ciągnąć więc nie wiem. A, ide sobie piwo otworzyć.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Rozkminiam Chinczyka Huawei P8 Lite. Gosciówa mi wciągnęła, ale na razie nie żałuję (7 godzin). Jest jakis tutorial dla wariatów?

A z drugiej mańki. Jak zrobić szesciostopniowe schody z kostki brukowej? Obrazkowo albo filmowo.

----------


## sebcioc55

Chyba na jednym piwie sie nie skonczylo  :wink: ? Te huawei jest dobry i tani, wiec dobrze ze Ci go wcisnela, bedziesz teraz modny jezeli wczesniei miales tel z klapka albo z przyciskami  :wink: 
Btw: jaka wysokosc pomieszczen planujesz w swoim garazu?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mialem już smartfona, ale byl do bani i niczego sie nie dalo zrobić. Teraz mam gigabajty i megabity i gigaherce i sie moge pobawić.

Pomieszczenia zrobie chyba na 2,6 m około, żeby moc później legalnie kogoś zatrudnić jak bedzie opcja. Chyba wiec i kibel się przyda.

----------


## sebcioc55

No własnie, jak planujesz na działalność to faktycznie kibel musi być  :wink: 
Mi chodzi po głowie garaż tak na 2,3-2,4m i na górze poddasze użytkowe ! Też z możliwością przeznaczenia a działalność.
Ostatecznie nie chciałbym żeby garaż wyszedł mi wielkości domu albo nawet większy!

----------


## kubek86

Przemek przy okazji mam dwa pytania. Pierwsze o zawory napowietrzające. Pisałeś w dzienniku, że dawałeś zawory napowietrzający. Gdzie je zakładałeś na poddaszu, bo nie widzę żadnych zdjęć. I drugie. Masz strop betonowy i strop ocieplałeś styropianem. Czy dawałaś na strop folie a potem styropian czy tylko sam  styropian?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja pisałem, że montowałem zawory napowietrzające? Gdzie? Mam odpowietrzenie na pionie od kibla.

Na strop dawałem folię i ją kleiłem taśmą do folii, a potem dawałem styropian. Folia kosztowała 150zł, więc zwyczajnie trzeba dać i tyle. Koszty pomijalne, roboty mało... trzeba.

----------


## kubek86

Wydawało mi się że u Ciebie o tym czytałem, ale musiało mi się coś pomieszać. Jeszcze raz dzięki  za kolejną poradę.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kuba? Można gdzieś popatrzeć Twoją budowę?

----------


## kubek86

Przemek nie prowadzę dziennika i pewnie nie będę go prowadził. Jestem bardzo nieśmiały i skromny.  Mam na razie prawie stan zero - bez chudziaka.

----------


## TwojPan

> No, no. Wiadomo, że na domu się nie oszczędza. Tak przynajmniej piszą w ulotkach reklamowych.


Ja wiem,że na FM, co drugi to inżynier budownictwa-bo przeczytał (albo napisał) kilka tysięcy postów.
Jeśli jesteś konsekwentny,porównując więźbę 'wprost" z placu tartaku do wiązarów z fabryki,napisz też o tym ,że tartaczne drewno jest zazwyczaj mokre,niezabezpieczone (zielona breja to farsa)  itd.
Oszczędzaj sobie na czym tam chcesz,buduj jak tam chcesz.Ale jak porównujesz cokolwiek-zrób to jak należy  :yes: 
A w wielu przypadkach (prosty,dwuspadowy dach)-wiązar jest nieznacznie droższy...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dobrze mój Panie. Jak Cię to przekonuje, to sobie kup, a ja pozostanę przy swoim zdaniu.

----------


## hektor80

> Dobrze mój Panie. Jak Cię to przekonuje, to sobie kup, a ja pozostanę przy swoim zdaniu.


Przemek, dzieki takim ludziom caly ten biznes sie kreci  :smile:  
A drzewo z tartaku wystarczy kupic rok wczesniej, ladnie ulozyc, zwiazac, przykryc od gory i bedzie ok. Ja tak zrobilem i jestem zadowolony...

----------


## aiki

I Se samemu breją pomalować a jak juz na dachu to jeszcze raz.
Wiązary owszem ale samemu

----------


## TwojPan

> A drzewo z tartaku wystarczy kupic rok wczesniej, ladnie ulozyc, zwiazac, przykryc od gory i bedzie ok. Ja tak zrobilem i jestem zadowolony...


Na "podwórku" to można sobie pranie wysuszyć,a nie drewno na więźbę  :no: 
Napiszę ponownie.Nie każdy dach,wyjdzie korzystnie i bezpiecznie przy więźbie robionej ręcznie.Przy dachach prostych,koszt wiązarów jest porównywalny z więźba-a na 100% solidniejszy,suchy itd.Na fundamentach,ścianach i dachu-nie warto oszczędzać.Takie moje zdanie.Więcej niż na dach,wydasz na pierdoły wykończeniowe w domu i AGD-i nawet nie piśniesz jak żona sobie tego zażyczy.

----------


## hektor80

> Na "podwórku" to można sobie pranie wysuszyć,a nie drewno na więźbę 
> Napiszę ponownie.Nie każdy dach,wyjdzie korzystnie i bezpiecznie przy więźbie robionej ręcznie.Przy dachach prostych,koszt wiązarów jest porównywalny z więźba-a na 100% solidniejszy,suchy itd.Na fundamentach,ścianach i dachu-nie warto oszczędzać.Takie moje zdanie.Więcej niż na dach,wydasz na pierdoły wykończeniowe w domu i AGD-i nawet nie piśniesz jak żona sobie tego zażyczy.


Spoko, kazdy robi jak uwaza. Nie ma tematu  :smile:

----------


## TwojPan

> To jest tak samo jak koszt porównywalny ław do płyty fundamentowej.... Ale cóż jesteś moim panem.... - wpisując sobie taki nick miałeś jakies problemy psychiczne i próbowaleś się leczyć w ten sposób czy może masz przerosnięte EGO i tak funkcjonujesz na codzien


Mój nick nie jest tematem wątku.Cóż za różnica jaki kto ma nick,grend,bobas,thomass...
TwójPan-to nic innego,jak cyniczna aluzja do wiedzy wprost z internetu.Twój internet-Twój Pan -to tyle.
Co do ław fundamentowych i PF to w naszym kraju,jest to zwykłe przyzwyczajenie.Nikt nie zwraca uwagi,że w wielu przypadkach (warunki gruntowe) nawet karygodne.Ale przyzwyczajenie robi swoje.To coś jak te kolumny w wejściu do domu " a'la polski dworek"  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Przemek kupiłeś płyty do kominka i szybe miałeś kupować... chciałem zapytac jak idą sprawy w temacie kominka. Zapowiadało się obiecująco.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Cierpliwości. Na razie na zmianę mi się nie chcę/ zrobię ociupinkę/ jestem chory/ mam coś innego do roboty. Ale będzie wnet, bo to już chyba ostatni raz:





I jeszcze będę musiał sobie nowe buty sprawić kiedyś.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Hej.

Idą święta to mam czas sobie pochorowac. Mam zapalenie tchawicy po raz kolejny i dostałem antybiotyki. Oprócz tego temperaturka i ból mięśni, wiec zebralem wszystkie koce z domu, wlazlem pod spód i tak bede leżał.

Ale cos tam do przodu poszło. Wystapilem o nadanie adresu i go otrzymalem, podpisałem umowę na wywóz śmieci i zalatwilem sobie taryfę G12. Nosz cholera, bylem pewien że dom musi byc oddany do użytku, a tu wystarczy magiczny papier od kierbuda, że prace budowlane zostały zakończone i budynek jest w trakcie zasiedlania. Umowę mam na czas nieokreślony więc ja mogę wypowiedziec na zime i wybrac najtanszego dostawce. Szkoda tylko, ze nie wiedziałem o tym wcześniej, bo bym kasy nie tracil na taryfę budowlana.

Czyli co? Kubeł bedzie po świętach i muszę powiesic numerek i skrzynkę na listy. Wnet trzeba się przeprowadzić.

----------


## aiki

No witaj w klubie obserwujących.
I gratulacje zakończenia budowy.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jeszcze trochę zostało.

----------


## sebcioc55

W tym naszym kraju jest gownianie. U mnie zeby zmienic taryfe z budowlanej na tą dla ludzi trzeba miec pozwolenie na uzytkowanie. A zeby je miec to trzeba zalatwic glupie papiery. Protokol z odbioru wentylacji mechanicznej?? Protokol z pomiaru szczelnosci instalacji wodnej i uwaga kanalizacyjnej ?? Po cholere im to. Sam to robilem a oni chca jakies uprawnienia. Moze ja lubie jak mi w domu ciekna rury i wali z kanalizy? Tylko ciśnienie mi podniesli, musialem kombinowac z tymi papirami. Ale juz wszystko jest zlozone wiec na dniach tez bede mogl mieszkac  :wink: 
Nawet smietnik juz mam. Cena przy segregowaniu to 11zl/mies to taniocha w porownaniu z miastem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja płacę 28/mies, ale za 4 osoby. Z tym prądem dziwna sprawa, ale tak jest i tyle. U mnie jest PGE.

Też mnie drażnią te odbiory, ale co ja mogę? Trzeba zabulic człowiekowi z pieczątką.

----------


## grend

.. ale żeby miec taki papier to juz musicie mieć zapewnione dodatkowe media - kanalizacje i wodę ? Bo ja własnie czekam na coś takiego i nie wiem czy moze bezcelowo ?

----------


## Beskidziak

> Cierpliwości. Na razie na zmianę mi się nie chcę/ zrobię ociupinkę/ jestem chory/ mam coś innego do roboty. Ale będzie wnet, bo to już chyba ostatni raz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jeszcze będę musiał sobie nowe buty sprawić kiedyś.


Tak z ciekawości ile czasu zajmuje pospawanie tego do kupy? Sąsiad zaczął robić kotły okrągłe by ograniczyć ilość spawów, trochę śmiesznie wyglądają.....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Od 10 do 16:30 pospawałem dwie sztuki, ale z obudową i rurami wylotowymi, których tu nie ma. Oprócz tego jeszcze malowanie i składanie na gotowo - praktycznie drugie tyle.

----------


## Beskidziak

> Od 10 do 16:30 pospawałem dwie sztuki, ale z obudową i rurami wylotowymi, których tu nie ma. Oprócz tego jeszcze malowanie i składanie na gotowo - praktycznie drugie tyle.


Piorunem..... Jakoś tak kręgosłup mnie zabolał jak na to spojrzałem :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wolę to, od zbierania truskawek w Belgii, którym to zajęciem uszkodziłem sobie oba kolana. W jednym oderwała mi się rzepka, ale na szczęście bez przemieszczenia - po prostu poczułem jakby mi ją ktoś podniósł i puścił z powrotem. Bolało jak jasna cholera, a po tym wydarzeniu zjechałem do kraju i już nie chcę widzieć Belgii nigdy więcej, a i na truskawki patrzę z dużą dozą niechęci.

Także spawanie spoko.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> .. ale żeby miec taki papier to juz musicie mieć zapewnione dodatkowe media - kanalizacje i wodę ? Bo ja własnie czekam na coś takiego i nie wiem czy moze bezcelowo ?


Kierbud dał papier, co go kosztowało minutę pracy. Nie pytał się o nic, ale może już wszystko wiedział? Kto wie? Twierdził, że niektórzy z tym jednak przesadzają, bo chcą taki dokument na etapie fundamentów, ale jak ja już maluję i mam wszystkie media, to mi to da. Oprócz tego muszę mieć odbiory przyłączy, szczelność kanalizacji (zewnętrznej Seba, żeby w grunt nie szło), kominiarski i instalacji wewnętrznych, a do tego numer domu, projekt do wglądu i coś tam jeszcze chyba, ale do samej taryfy G to nie jest potrzebne.

----------


## grend

> Kierbud dał papier, co go kosztowało minutę pracy. Nie pytał się o nic, ale może już wszystko wiedział? Kto wie? Twierdził, że niektórzy z tym jednak przesadzają, bo chcą taki dokument na etapie fundamentów, ale jak ja już maluję i mam wszystkie media, to mi to da. Oprócz tego muszę mieć odbiory przyłączy, szczelność kanalizacji (zewnętrznej Seba, żeby w grunt nie szło), kominiarski i instalacji wewnętrznych, a do tego numer domu, projekt do wglądu i coś tam jeszcze chyba, ale do samej taryfy G to nie jest potrzebne.


Ok - czyli wszystko jeszcze przede mna...

----------


## sebcioc55

Jak zeby nie szlo do gleby ? Przeciez zarowno u mnie jak i u Ciebie tak sie pozbywamy nieczystosci  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam i zycze Wesolych Swiat !

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Najlepszego wszystkim.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzisiaj coś drgnęło. Poczułem się lepiej, chociaż biorę jeszcze antybiotyki, ale poza lekkim osłabieniem i niemoznoscia napicia się piwa jest ok. 
Rano kupiłem 5 wiader farby gruntujacej Śnieżka ze srebrnym wiekiem, wałek i zabrałem sie za gruntowanie. Przy okazji szlifuje wszelkie naroza, których nie dostałem wczesniej zyrafą, oraz sprzątam żeby nie podnosic wałkiem syfu z podłogi. Zdjęć nie daję, bo to nic ciekawego, a efekt ostateczny tez mało wspaniały - ot, po prostu czysto. 
Myślałem, że sciany będą snieznobiale, ale widać plamy, choć nie żałuję materiału. Wałek mam cały czas wilgotny, często namaczam i idzie mi więcej niż normowo, a mimo to efekt sredni. Wydaje mi się że to tak ma być, ale w takim razie nie bardzo rozumiem sens tego gruntowania. Trochę zakleja małe ubytki, ale po 3-ch pomieszczeniach i tak znalazłem 2 miejsca do poprawy finiszem. Chyba przesadzam, ale szkoda mi teraz odpuścić. Widzialem tez efekt wymalowania farbą gruntujaca Greinplast też tego samego typu i było ładniej, a gość pial nad nią z zachwytu. Tylko że jest droższa, bo ja zapłaciłem 53,80 za wiadro, a tamta okolo 65 podobno.

Druga sprawa to uruchomilem podlogowke. Znaczy tylko w salonie i tylko na przedluzaczu, ale dzialala dzisiaj 9 godzin i az musialem chodzic do licznika sprawdzać czy pracuje, bo przeciez nic nie slychac, a podloga zimna. Dopiero po 3 godzinach bylo czuc jakąkolwiek różnicę, a wyraźnie ciepła byla dopiero wieczorem. W sumie poszlo okolo 16 kWh w 26m2, czyli ledwo, ledwo, ale w salonie było ciepło. Sterowanie ma utrzymywać podłogę w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach na około 21stopni, a w nocy podgrzewac do max 25. Dam podklad izolujacy pod panele, wiec ta energia powinna uwalniac sie stopniowo. No zobaczymy.

Poza tym zamowilem nowe przekaźniki bistabilne do światła. Te obecne palą się jak ćmy na lampie owadobojczej, wiec jestem 400 zł w plecy. Nowe to F&F BIS-411i, ze specjalnie wzmocnionymi stykami pod LEDy. Koszt zestawu 900 zl. Żal... na szczęście parę groszy wpadło... easy come, easy go...
Zamówiłem tez przekaźnik i gniazdo do podlogowki. Na razie po jednym, bo nie wiem jak to zmieszcze i czy to w ogóle mozliwe. Najwyzej wytne miejsce miedzy dwoma puszkami.

----------


## grend

Jak tam z zapachem Śnieżki ? 

Biała farba to zaden wydatek - lepiej pomalowac 3 krotnie niż później "walczyc" z kolorem, który jest onad 3krotnie droższy

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nic nie czułem. Praktycznie nie ma zapachu. Kolory będą jasne, więc wystarczy jedno malowanie gruntem.

----------


## grend

.. ale to jest grunt lateksowy ? 
http://allegro.pl/grunt-sniezka-10l-...972028551.html

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tak. Piszę z telefonu i nie umiem wstawic zdjęć. Wymalowalem jakieś 130m2 i poszlo półtora wiadra, więc chyba ok i wcale nie czuć, a msm teraz czysto w nosie po tych lekach.

----------


## aiki

Jeśli ma być coś czuć to dopiero jak ciepło będzie i wyschnie.
Nie wszystkim wali i Przemek nie życzę aby tobie waliło.
Podobno ciężko ten smród usunąć. Tyle co pamiętam bo kiedyś czytałem ten wątek.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dziwne. Serio zero jakiegokolwiek problemu, tylko trudno walek umyć. Opracowalem metodę polegającą na odkreceniu sluchawki prysznica od wanny i przytykam koniec robiąc cisnienie i leje z bliska po walku. Ten sie zaczyna bardzo szybko krecic i zostaje czysty i suchy. Serio, bardzo skuteczna i szybka metoda, tylko trzeba nisko w wannie trzymac, bo strasznie chlapie :wink:

----------


## aiki

Zawsze tak myję wałki  :smile: 
Ale wody idzie sporo.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ale ile frajdy :roll eyes:  Wydobrzałeś już?

----------


## aiki

Tak już powoli działam. Trochę czasami jeszcze boli ale biorę procha i idę.

----------


## fr3d3k

Jakie to budowanie samemu zdrowe jest ! :smile:  To czekam kiedy i mnie złapie, skoro tak musi być...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ale przynajmniej czuję, że żyję. Wczoraj skończyłem antybiotyki, to sobie dzisiaj piwko otworzyłem. Jestem w połowie pierwszego i śruba jak ratusz... :tongue: 

Bylimy dzisiaj na zakupach z żoną i kupilimy panele i drzwi. Drzwi będą z futrynami na pełną szerokość muru, takie:



http://ruckzuck.pl/alberto-3639.html

Mam laga z płatnościami, czyli standardowo po polsku - wystawiasz fakturę na 2 tygodnie i czekasz jak cieć dwa miesiące na należną kasę, ale nowe zamówienia to by chcieli odbierać natychmiast... Poczekam jeszcze z miesiąc na te kilkanaście zaległych tysięcy, a jak zapłacą, to dokupię resztę drzwi. Na razie wzięliśmy futryny (9 sztuk, 2959zł), oraz drzwi do WC, łazienki i jednego pokoju dzieci (czyli 3 sztuki, 1237zł). Drzwi wyszły więc 399zł, a futryna średnio 328,77zł, w tym 5 na szerokość 260-280mm, a 4 na 140-160mm. Kolor ładny, nawet solidne, 3 zawiasy, ujdą. Dobrze, że w ogóle będą jakieś drzwi, bo by był dom bez klamek...

Oprócz tego zamówiliśmy panele podłogowe. Będą jakieś takie, choć na żywo wyglądają trochę inaczej:



http://abak.shoparena.pl/pl/p/AC5-DA...E-KRONOPOL/640

Chcieliśmy dać je tylko w salonie i przedpokoju, a w pokojach jakieś tańsze, ale ostatecznie będą w całym domu, gdzie tylko nie będzie płytek. W sumie 90m2, po 38,99zł, czyli 3551,44zł
Do tego podkład *izolujący*, chociaż mam podłogówkę w całym domu. Chcę jednak grzać tylko w taniej taryfie, a to rodzi problemy - przegrzewa się w dzień, bo ciepło zakumulowane w nocy szybko się uwalnia, co w połączeniu z promieniowaniem słonecznym robi w południe saunę, a potem temperatura spada. Mam nadzieję, że podkład z XPS, o grubości 5mm spowolni oddawanie ciepła przez podłogę, przez co temperatura będzie bardziej stabilna. Cena podkładu 4,50x90= 405zł.
Łącznie wydaliśmy dzisiaj 8152zł, a wciąż brakuje listew przypodłogowych, progowych, no i oczywiście tych 6-ciu par drzwi... Na szczęście dzieci małe, lato przed nami, to się chyba uda przebidować.

Z innych tematów byłem dzisiaj w Belmebie, czyli sklepie z akcesoriami meblowymi. Mają na prawdę świetny wybór, tylko nie wiem za bardzo jak to ogarnąć. Zdecydujemy się chyba na system wyposażenia mebli kuchennych Hettich, bo cena zauważalnie niższa niż Blum, a jakość rewelacyjna, tylko muszę to sobie spokojnie przetrawić. Chyba odpuścimy drogie fronty na rzecz prostej płyty, tylko z lepszymi okleinami, a zamiast tego dopłacimy do szuflad i na przykład systemowego kosza na śmieci, albo kuchenki mikrofalowej do zabudowy. Oryginalnie miała być zwykła, ale nie bardzo jest nawet na nią miejsce, więc chyba wysupłamy. 
Miała być tania kuchnia, a tu wszystko takie pięknie, nowoczesne, no jak sobie odmówić...

----------


## sebcioc55

Fajne te drzwi. Kolory mają fajne, ale kurde ościeżnica bezprzylgowa to jakaś masakra cenowa. Niestety w mojej okolicy nie mam gdzie ich obejrzeć.
Co do kuchni to blum jest bezkonkurencyjny, drogi ale masz spokój na zawsze, nie dosyć że nic sie nie psuje to działa dłuuugo tak samo. Chyba że robisz kuchnie na teraz a za jakiś czas jak będzie wiecej $$ to będziesz zmieniał. A tak z ciekawości to ile to jest dużo za kuchnie a ile odpowiednio? Bo jestem na etapie zgłębiania tematu czy robić samemu czy nie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie wiem. Same sprzęty kuchenne to 5 tyś bez szaleństw, a meble chciałbym zrobić jak najtaniej, ale żeby nie zmieniać. Chyba dam tanie fronty, które najwyżej wymienię za kilka lat, a wyposażenie kupię solidne. Sprzęt Hettich naprawdę wywarł na mnie solidne wrażenie i widać, że to porządne niemieckie geraty, a nie oszczędnościówka GTV. Tylko kosz na śmieci to 250zł, szuflada 60-90 plus płyta dolna i tylna, małe cargo 200zł, organizer do szuflady 60zł... Uzbiera się tego trochę, ale chyba zapłacę. Mam małą kuchnię na szczęście.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ostatni mało się dzieje w kwestii wykonawstwa, ale pieniądze z konta poleciały, że już dno widać. Nie wiem jak to będzie wyglądać przez najbliższe miesiące. Mamy sporą łąkę w okolicy, więc może jakiś szczaw nazbieramy, teraz niedługo będą czereśnie, żona cebulę posadzi, a od teściów weźmiemy młode ziemniaki i jakoś chyba będzie...

Zamówione panele przyjechały po trzech dniach. Do tego ten podkład z XPS 5mm, oraz listwy. Zwykłe z PCV, bo najwygodniejsze w montażu i szpar nie widać, bo jest guma, która się ładnie wykłada. Szały nie ma, ale jest OK.



Żonie panele się podobają, ale mnie niestety nie. Są jednak zbyt czerwone i wygląda to do bani, a do tego klasa AC5 i 30 lat gwarancji, więc będę na nie patrzył całe życie. Może się przyzwyczaję, a może wcale nie są takie złe jak wyglądają.





Gryzą się z płytkami, a do tego listwa się odcina. Będę się musiał chyba przyzwyczaić, albo się rozwiodę, bo to żona wybierała. Dobra, olewam to. Karol Bielecki olał oko, to ja mogę olać czerwone panele.

Do tego kupiłem te przekaźniki do światła F&F BIS 411i, jeden przekaźnik do podłogówki na próbę (maleństwo), wentylator EBM Papst K3G 225 do nadmuchu, oraz sprzęty kuchenne i pralkę na neo24.pl.

PIEKARNIK WHIRLPOOL AKP 402 IX 693zł



PŁYTA INDUKCYJNA ELECTROLUX EHH46540FK 1219zł



ZMYWARKA ARISTON ELTB 6M124 EU 1149zł



PRALKA SAMSUNG WF80 F5E0 W2W EcoBubble 1140zł



Z oszczędności nie będzie mikrofalówki do zabudowy, tylko zrobimy na razie szafkę pod taką mikrofalówkę z otwieranym do góry frontem i wsadzimy tam obecnie posiadaną, a jak będzie kasa na Świętego Dygdy, to sobie zamontujemy taką z wodotryskiem. Jeszcze tydzień i zaczynam 2,5 tygodnia urlopu, to sobie porobię to i tamto i się chyba wprowadzimy. Potrzebujemy jeszcze płytki to kotłowni i bojler, oraz meble kuchenne. Te mamy już rozrysowane, pozostaje wybór koloru blatu i frontów i w ciągu tygodnia powinny być.

----------


## fr3d3k

panele jak panele. Ja tam kwestie kolorystyczne też zostawiam żonie. Także kwestia przyzwyczejania. Ja tam na nie patrze i jakoś specjalnie w oczy nie kłują  :smile:  są ok. Odrazu tam rozwodził- bez przesady. Najwyżej kara 2 tygodnie bez zakupów  :smile: 
Ogólnie fajnie, że panele kładziesz. Ja myślałem o płytkach wszędzie ale naprawde nie lubie płytek. Są zimne i ogólnie nie lubię po płytkach chodzić. I skłaniam się zeby wszedzie panele położyć a płytki tylko tam gdzie to konieczne. Dlatego bardzo chętnie poczytam Twoją opinie jak się zachowują zimą przy ogrzewaniu. 
Ogólnie końcóweczka, końcóweczka .

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ano racja. Mam w starym domu płytki w przedpokoju i ich nie znoszę, więc dam panele. Myślę, że nie będzie problemów, bo mam kawałek ułożony na podłogówce. Miały być płytki, ale częściowo się zmieniła koncepcja i panelom nic się nie dzieje. Tym bardziej więc nie będzie problemu w Domu Wariatów, bo podłoga będzie miałą najwyżej 28stC.

Jeszcze sprawa z kategorii "Kocham Polskę". Występowałem przed budową o warunki zabudowy i musiałem narysować co chcę wybudować. Gmina się zgodziła, ale teraz chcę zmienić orientację garażu o 90st i jeszcze kilka drobnych modyfikacji, nie wpływających jednak ani na kubaturę, ani na powierzchnię zabudowy, ani nawet na proporcje. W WZ mam jednak wpisane szerokość elewacji frontowej budynku gospodarczego do 7,5m, a jak go obrócę, to wyjdzie 11,5m... 
Generalnie problem wielkiej wagi, trzeba pisać wniosek o zmianę WZ, trwać to będzie 2 miesiące, ale... wszyscy w gminie wiedzą, że to tylko formalność... 

Ja się pytam. Pa jaką cholerę było pisać tak szczegółowe warunki, skoro można je z łatwością zmienić, oraz dlaczego do jasnej ciasnej te ludki w gminie nie zrobią planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego, skoro w 70% przypadków kiedy tam wchodzę jedna pani siedzi u drugiej pani na biurku i sobie gada o duperelach? Co oni tam robią to już wiem - wysyłają papiery i czekają na uprawomocnienie, ale po jaką cholerę?  :Confused:

----------


## bob_budownik

Te Panie zapomniales są tez zelaznym elektoratem

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja tam nie wiem, dla mnie te panele i płytki sa okey. Widzę że masz ambitny plan na urlop  :smile:  Zaraz po wprowadzka?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak najszybciej, bo mi ciasno i chcę lokatorów jak najszybciej znaleźć. 
Za miesiąc żonie kończy się kasa z wychowawczego, a nie mamy za bardzo z kim małej zostawić. Niby jest babcia, ale ona ma ostatnio swoje problemy, więc plan jest taki, żeby skasować 500+, skasować lokatora + skasować jeszcze parę groszy za jakieś metalowe wyroby i będzie chyba git. Lokator odgrywa tutaj ważną rolę, więc już wszystko jasne.
Właściwie to plan był wprowadzić się w tamtym roku, ale zima jakoś nie nastraja ani do przeprowadzki, ani do roboty i zeszło. Co nagle to po diable, więc może nam to wyjdzie na zdrowie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No i odebrałem sprzęty kuchenne, pralka będzie w przyszłym tygodniu. Problem mam niewielki z indukcją, bo sobie dałem przewód 5x2,5mm, a kuchenka ma chyba 4x4mm. Nie wiem na pewno, bo nie znalazłem w specyfikacji, na oko wygląda dosyć grubo, ale to linka i z natury wygląda grubo, a z tyłu jest taka tabliczka:



Niby moc na fazę to 3700W, czyli 16,08A i kabel 2,5mm2 powinien spokojnie wytrzymać, ale zastanawiam się, czy nie połączyć nieużywanej fazy z zerem i nie podwoić jego przekroju. Ma to sens w ogóle?

----------


## Marsal

> Niby moc na fazę to 3700W, czyli 16,08A i kabel 2,5mm2 powinien spokojnie wytrzymać, ale zastanawiam się, czy nie połączyć nieużywanej fazy z zerem i nie podwoić jego przekroju. Ma to sens w ogóle?


Płyta indukcyjna do działania potrzebuje 2 faz, a właściwie 2 linii po 230V. Najczęściej 2 pola z jednej linii (fazy L1) i kolejne 2 pola z drugiej linii (fazy L2). Absolutnie nie łącz dwóch przewodów fazowych pod jednym zaciskiem! Wolną fazę L3 możesz spokojnie wykorzystać do zasilenia piekarnika lub innego gniazda 230V. Jakie masz w rozdzielni zabezpieczenie dla tego przewodu 5x2,5mm2 ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie dwie fazowe, tylko podwoić przekrój zera, wykorzystujac do tego przewód przeznaczony normalnie na fazę, ale to chyba bez sensu, bo sie dwie fazy lekko znoszą nawzajem, prawda? 
Zabezpieczenie to roznicowka i trojfazowy B16.

----------


## maxb

> Nie dwie fazowe, tylko podwoić przekrój zera, wykorzystujac do tego przewód przeznaczony normalnie na fazę, ale to chyba bez sensu, bo sie dwie fazy lekko znoszą nawzajem, prawda?


Może nie znoszą ale idziesz w dobrym kierunku  :yes:  Przewodu neutralnego nie ma sensu podwajać chyba że robisz jakieś laboratorium siejące trzecią harmoniczną  :smile:  Zresztą przyczyną przepalenia przewodów w przynajmniej 95% przypadków są błędy wykonawcze a nie za mały przekrój. Tą swoją kuchenką nie dałbyś rady przepalić przewodu 1,5mm2  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Brzmi miło na sen. 
Zglupialem i nie wiem teraz jak zrownowazyc fazy. Dwie od indukcji po 16A, bojler 16A, piekarnik nie wiem ile, klima 8A, oraz 3 obwody podlogowki po okolo 10A.
Może ktoś pomóc? Już to mialem opracowane i wykonane, ale lepiej jak ktoś mądrzejszy się wypowie.

----------


## maxb

Ty chyba nie masz co w nocy robić że tyle myślisz  :big tongue:  Piekarnik jest pewnie na jedną fazę to go dołóż na tą wolną fazę w indukcji. Klima + podłogówka raczej nieczęsto będzie chodzić razem więc tu problemu nie ma żadnego. Jak będzie mocny kryzys energetyczny to możesz na zasilaniu podłogówki dać priorytetówkę z problematycznym urządzeniem (np jeśli indukcja na full + podłogówka nie "pójdzie" to priorytetówką odetniesz podłogę na czas gotowania). Generalnie rozwiązań jest mnóstwo i jeśli chodzi o kwestie rozszycia/połączeń/przełączeń to się nie musisz martwić bo 99% problemów da się rozwiązać odpowiednim modułem/urządzeniem. Problem jest wtedy jak ktoś ma za dużo pomysłów a przyoszczędził na okablowaniu w trakcie budowy  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Przemek już tu wszystko zostało powiedziane co do podłączenia płyty. Jak dalej masz wątpliwości to zajrzyj w instrukcję do tej indukcji i tam musi być napisane jakim przewodem naeży ją podłączyć (jakim przekrojem). Zapewne będzie to 2,5, jak koledzy pisali wyżej nie masz się czym martwić. Prądożerność piekarnika możesz obliczyć dzieląc jego moc na 230, moc masz na tabliczce znamionowej, ale pewnie to wiesz  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

#sen wariata o fazie, czajniku i piekarniku#

----------


## maxb

Kobietą byś się zajął...  :big tongue:

----------


## cob_ra

Jak to mówią, jak kocha to poczeka.  :tongue:

----------


## marcko

> Kobietą byś się zajął...


Jak pokoje dla dzieciaczków 2 szt to trzeba uważać  :big tongue: 

a poważnie - przeczytałem całość i sądzę że podziękowanie się Ci Przemku należą za ten dziennik, bo to skarbnica wiedzy, a i motywacji można nabrać dzięki Tobie do bycia samorobem.
Po kilku odbiciach lustrzanych.... mam podobny prosty projekt i chcę większość zrobić sam (niemalże jak u Ciebie, dach, tynki raczej nie ja), podoba mi się bardzo zdrowe podejście do zarządzania kasą (elegancko, użytecznie, ale bez zbędnego wywalania kasy w błoto - bo sąsiad ma....)

Miłego mieszkania zostaje życzyć, no i sił na garaż np.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pokoje dwa, dzieciaki dwa (właściwie dwie), więc jak dla mnie po robocie i zakręcam kranik.

Marcko. W jednoosobowym, demokratycznym głosowaniu, zdecydowałem, że jest to najmilszy wpis jaki mnie spotkał. Dziękuję serdecznie i pokażę na pewno żonie co sądzisz o mojej gospodarności, bo bidulka strasznie błądzi... 

Budowa. Zagruntowałem salon i kuchnię w sobotę. Oprócz tego kupiliśmy płytki do kotłowni za 18,90zł/m2. Nawet nie są paskudne, tylko zwyczajnie brzydkie, a jak  27m2 za 605zł z klejem to nawet całkiem ładne.
Oprócz tego moja Nadia skończyła wczoraj 4 lata, więc kazała zawieźć się do sklepu z farbami i wybrała sobie kolorek. Zgadnie ktoś jaki? Taki:



Nawet ładny. Cena 99,99zł/5L i ma wystarczyć na pokój 4,8x3,1m, Oprócz tego na sufity Jedynka Perfekcyjna Biel, 3 wiadra po 63zł, a na ściany części cywilnej domu wzięliśmy Dulux Zatoka Wikingów:



ale jest jednak za ciemny i wymienimy na Dulux Białe Wino:



albo Dulux Fińska Sauna:



Sama radość takie wykończenia... Nogi bolą, głowa boli, oczopląsu człowiek dostaje, a i tak na koniec będzie nie tak. Kiedyś ludzie pobielili wapnem i było.

----------


## sebcioc55

Nazwy tych kolorów też są dobre, ja tam jedynie widze szary, jasny zółty i różowy. Żadnego wikinga ani sauny nie widzę  :wink: 
Ale chyba fajne takie zakupy?, teraz już tylko malujesz panele i wprowadzka  :smile:  Nie czujesz że to już końcówka?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dupa tam, nie końcówka, a takich zakupów wrogom najgorszym nie życzę. Na teraz wybralismy jednak lepsza farbę z duluxa. Easy Care, albo podobną, no i kolor wyrachowane ecru, albo jakis taki. Druga klasa scieralnosci w pieciostopniowej skali, gdzie pierwszy najlepszy. A najlepsze są ponoć farby ceramiczne, na przyklad greinplast, albo tikkurila, ale o 35% drożdże od tych Easy Care. Drcydujemy sie na gorsze, żeby móc przemalowac za kilka lat bez poczucia winy - moda się zmieni, a my nie chcemy zostać w saunie wikingów tylko dlatego, ze łatwo się myje i szkoda zamalowac taka drogą ścianę.

A kolory to juz w ogole tragedia. Melancholia na betonie, zimne pośladki, niezdrowe lico... to mogą być szarości, z czerwieni niechby rumień zakaźny, różyczka, albo otwarte złamanie, fiolety to śliwa, schodzacy paznokieć, albo ospa wietrzna, a kolory ziemi niechby koszmar grabarza, luksusowy karawan albo dębowy domek. Z zieleni jeszcze sztych darni, niebieski -  sen o radości, a żółty albo pomaranczowy - wieczne meczarnie.

Bawią mnie te nazwy. Nawet po trzezwemu.

----------


## sebcioc55

Przemko, a powiedz, bo drzwi wejściowe masz od stolarza, a nie chciałeś też wewnętrznych od niego?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Chciałem, ale chciał 1500zł za sztukę z montażem i futryną na pełną szerokość. Koleżanka z pracy kupiła sobie od stolarza, chyba za 900zł po znajomości, ale futryna zwyczajna. Narzekała, że są krzywe i w ogóle żałuje, że wzięła, a do tego drewniana jest tylko rama, a wypełnienia między szybami ze sklejki. Żaden cud, więc w sklepie kupiłem za pół ceny paździerzowe, tylko patrzyłem żeby coś ważyły.

----------


## sebcioc55

Moi rodzice maja drewniane sosnowe od stolarza i po 10 latach zadne nie sa takie tak byly na poczatku. Dlatego najlepiej wolalbym jakies z plyty ale w dobrej okleinie. Tylko ze wszystko kosztuje duzo $... , a myslalem ze budowa domu nie bedzie droga ;P

----------


## sebcioc55

Przenoszę swój post z dziennika cobry, bo interesuje mnie ta kwestia:




> Ale szpachlowac nie trzeba, więc masz sprawę załatwioną. Mi moj wykonawca radził przejechać całość zyrafą i to już po gruntowaniu farbą gruntujacą i to widzę mialoby sens. Ja szlifowalem przed gruntowaniem, a w rogach jechalem kostką trącą. Teraz mam prawie całość zagruntowaną i miejscami będą poprawki finiszem, a na to już kolor. Mam Knauf lekki na suficie i Diamant na ścianach. Sciany spoko, sufit rzepa...


mówisz żeby szlifować po gruntowaniu? A czemu to tak?

----------


## cob_ra

> Moi rodzice maja drewniane sosnowe od stolarza i po 10 latach zadne nie sa takie tak byly na poczatku. Dlatego najlepiej wolalbym jakies z plyty ale w dobrej okleinie. Tylko ze wszystko kosztuje duzo $... , a myslalem ze budowa domu nie bedzie droga ;P


Ponieważ sosna jest miękka, podatna na zmianę koloru pod wpływem światła. Nawet jak jest dany podkład to jednak kolor zmienia się. Ja u siebie będę z ojcem robić dębowe.

Co do dawania sklejki w drzwi, jest to element, który nie będzie się krzywił. Dlatego większość daje sklejkę. Ale druga strona medalu to taka, że jak robi się z  drewna to jednak jakość materiału jest ważna. Najlepiej proste słoje, bez sęków, małe przyrosty. Klejone z paru kawałków i ułożone przed klejeniem aby nie kręciły się.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Przenoszę swój post z dziennika cobry, bo interesuje mnie ta kwestia:
> 
> 
> 
> mówisz żeby szlifować po gruntowaniu? A czemu to tak?


Chyba chodzi o to, za grunt czesc dziurek przykryje i nie bedziesz mial potrzeby tego finiszowac. Poza tym jakies zacieki jak zostaną, to tez zetrzesz.
Tak mi mówił tynkarz, ale zapomnialem o tym i zrobilem normalnie. Jak masz swój sprzęt to mozesz spróbować jeden pokój tak, a inny siak.

----------


## sebcioc55

Tak zrobie. Polecasz jakis grunt? U mnie w hurtowni sprzedaja royal grunt franspola, dobry?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Farba gruntująca. Malowałem Śnieżką lateksową i OK, ale ponoć Greinplast jest bardzo dobra. Znajomi niedawno cały dom malowali i zarówno farba gruntująca lateksowa, jak i ich farby ceramiczne bardzo chwalili. Franspola nie znam.

----------


## sebcioc55

Pisałeś wcześniej że w większości tynk okey ale są miejsca gdzie będziesz jeszcze gładzią jechał. Czym dokładnie to zamierzasz robić? Robisz to miejscowo? Po takim miejscowym zabiegu nie widać różnicy podłoży po malowaniu?
Ja się zastanawiam czy wszystkich ścian po prostu nie posmarować jakąś gładzią, przeszlifować i będzie spokój. Chyba że osoba bez wprawy nie zrobi dobrze gładzi i lepiej zostawić jak jest? Po prostu u mnie miejscami tynk nie jest super gładki i ma jakieś tam niedoskonałości.

----------


## grend

wyszpachluj jedną sciane i zobacz jak ci wyjdzie - szpachlowanie to talent, a nie praktyka

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Urlop leci, a robota jakoś nie bardzo. Mnostwo rzeczy na glowie, a ostatnio bojler. Plytki w kotłowni kładę, ale dzis na przyklad mialem tylko 5 godzin, bo żona ósemkę rwala i byla po ttm niezbyt do życia. Polozylem wiec 8 metrów i czekam. 
A bojler to jednak trudna sprawa. Przede wszystkim mialem wyspawac sam z niaerdzewki ale sie boję ze wybuchnie. Nie mam tez czasu, no i będzie kupny, co mnie wkurza, ale na razie musi tak być. Pytanie tylko czy planowane 300 litrów to nie za dużo? Grzanie tylko w taniej taryfie, wiec ma wystarczyc na cały dzień, ale czy ma ktoś rozeznanie? Nie chcę bez sensu wody grzać, a jest nas czwórka.

No i przyslali mi pralkę. Zadzwonil pan, że nie mają takiej jak chcialem, więc mogą wysłać mi lepszą w poprzedniej cenie. Zgodzilem się i mam 8kg zamiast 7. Czasem sie coś uda za darmo.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Z szpachlowaniem się Seba nie wyglupiaj. Miejscami gotową masą finish z wiadra, potem papier 150 i gruntowalem. Na grunt też miejscami finisz (z 20 miejsc) w calym domu i na to już farba. 
Moj tynk tez byl szorstki przed szlifowaniem, ale zgladzial.

----------


## grend

Bojler 300 litrów zdecydowanie za duzy. Kluczowe jest forma kapieli - czy prysznic czy wanna. Jeżeli prysznic to 100litrów starczy

----------


## sebcioc55

> Z szpachlowaniem się Seba nie wyglupiaj. Miejscami gotową masą finish z wiadra, potem papier 150 i gruntowalem. Na grunt też miejscami finisz (z 20 miejsc) w calym domu i na to już farba. 
> Moj tynk tez byl szorstki przed szlifowaniem, ale zgladzial.


Czasami to i mądrego dobrze posłuchać  :wink:  Tak zrobie. Wiadro to kupić co zabijaka reklamował czy obojętnie? Mam miejscami tynk tak zajebisty że malowanie to tylko dla koloru, ale są też miejsca gdzie tym finiszem pojadę. Dzięki.
Z bbojlerem to jak grzejesz w II taryfie to bierz 300, najwyżej będziesz miał trochę więcej strat co i tak pojdzie w ciepło w domu. Jak zrobisz za mały to bedziesz dogrzewał w drogiej. Z resztą, jak masz 3 kobity w domu to pewnie i 300l będzie mało  :wink:

----------


## grend

Taryfa nocna nagrzewa tobie zbiornik 2 razy na dobe - 22-6 i 13-15... Policzmy 600 litrów nagrzanej wody do 60 stopni to 900 litrów ciepłej x 30 dni - to zużycie miesięczna 27 m3 nie wliczając tylko używanej zimnej do PRALKI, WC, ZMYWARKI  !!!!, mycia warzyw i takie tam... - czyli tak naprawdę ciepłą wodę masz do mycia...
Wodę możesz nagrzac też do większej temperatury...

----------


## MeArek

Ale bojler elektryczny chyba działa w taki sposób ,że dobiera zimną wodę do tej ciepłej i dogrzewa do ustawionej temperatury. Jeżeli wyłączysz bojler to  ta woda jest coraz chłodniejsza i zimnej z kranu dobierasz coraz mniej. 
Powiem z doświadczenia ,że przy naszym obecnym 140l przy wyłączonej wtyczce. Piec miałowy nagrzewa wodę w bojlerze do 60 stopni. Jak wygaśnie rano 7.00 to o 12 można pomarzyć o ciepłej wodzie(nasza trójka+teściowie na dole).

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja bralem wiadro z ceresita takie pomarańczowe i tym edzystko zrobiłem i jeszcze zostało. Jakość taka sobie. Mialem też kiedyś takie litrowe goldmurit i było lepsze. Ogólnie nie myśl o tym za dużo.

Grend. Wodę z bojlera zuzywa się w 90% na wieczorną kąpiel. 300 litrów w baniaku, to jakieś 600litrów w kranie, a więc godzina prysznica, albo 3 wanny. Mam 3 kobiety, które mało miejsca zajmują w wannie i trzeba dużo uzupełnić wodą.

Najwyżej zrobię w baniaku 50stopni, zeby straty zmniejszyć, albo docieplenie pogrubie i niech stoi. Pod solary chyba tez zalecają 300L.

----------


## sebcioc55

Wszystko super, wiadomo że są straty i w ogóle. Ale zauważcie pewną rzecz, buduje się i mieszka dla komfortu. Załóżmy że Przemek będzie miał wanne 240l, ma 3 dziewczyny w domu, oczywiście każda musi wziąć kąpiel (nie mówię że codziennie wanna, bo może prysznic), choćby nawet raz w tygodniu. Niech napełni wanne do połowy, to macie 3x120l i już braknie, a dla pana domu zabraknie. O to chodzi, nie żeby było na styk, tylko właśnie żeby starczyło na te wyjątkowe sytuacje, bo to on będzie wysłuchiwał: "tato ale nie ma ciepłej wody..."

EDIT: uprzedziłeś mnie  :wink:

----------


## grend

Posłużę się cytatem ....



Bojler 300 litrów zdecydowanie za duzy. *Kluczowe jest forma kapieli - czy prysznic czy wanna*. Jeżeli prysznic to 100litrów starczy

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Czekaj grend, przetłumaczę na jakiś mądrzejszy język...

_
"PRAEFURNIUM CCC liters magna nimis . Clavem ad formam balneum - aut imbris aut balinei meditabatur. Si imbri satis 100litrów"_

i z powrotem na nasz:

_"Kotła 300 litrów bardzo duże. Wyrzeźbić postać kąpieli - samochody samochody prysznicem . Jeśli wystarczająco Imbriani 100litrów"_

... :eek: 

Może my są tacy, bo nasi dziadowie pobierając nauki w Italii używali translatora google???


__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________


Bojler. Kupiłem. Taki:

http://www.bridom.pl/elektromet-wymi...ceneo_spo=true



Ten pękaty. Elektromet, emaliowany, 300L, jedna wężownica 1,4m2, 1420zł w lokalnej hurtowni po negocjacjach. To najlepszy bojler jaki mogłem wybrać i koniec tematu. Do tego będzie zawór mieszający termostatyczny 35-60st ESBE za 185zł żeby się ukropem w kranie nie poparzyć, grzałka 2kW za 125zł,  jakieś naczynie przeponowe, pompkę do cyrkulacji mam, a całość z robotą i duperelami chcę zamknąć max w 2500zł. Nie biorę się za to bo nie mam czasu i się boję. Niech zrobi specu, a ja coś podłubię w garażu w tym czasie. 

Płytki w kotłowni dalej jadę. Na razie położone 12 z 27m2. Czas pracy 8 godzin. Technika: _too good's no good_. Znajomy ze stanów przyjechał i mi sprzedał patent - tam to działa i robi im dobrze, więc i ja spróbowałem i polecam.

----------


## grend

... a tak wogole komfort to zaczyna byc trochę naduzywane i tuszuje sie gigantomanie, pozorne ulepszanie itp. Wole slowo racjonalizm. Jeżeli będziesz tyle zuzywał wody jak wyliczasz to twoje dbanie o tanie ogrzewanie jest bezcelowe bo wydasz fortune na wodę. Powiem jeszcze inaczej -  jezeli masz takie zapotrzebowanie na wode to musisz w taryfie nocnej w 2 godzinach nagrzac 300 litrow wody - to bedzie conajmniej emocjonujace patrzac jak wtedy bedzie się licznik krecił

Ja od dziecka w domu wszystko miałem na prąd - wegiel na prąd, gaz na prąd, wode na prąd - Były 4 osoby a największy zbiornik to był 80 litrów i jakoś braku komfortu nie zauważałem. Były okresy gdy była zimna woda ,ale stwierdzenie o braku komfortu ? Trzeba było ewentualnie poczekać...

----------


## grend

Przemek jesteś trochę dziwnym człowiekiem. Najpierw zadajesz pytanie bo jakoby sie zastanawiasz, a później gdy ktoś opiniuje to nie po twojej mysli to robisz jakieś dziwne wygibasy. Twój watek twoj cyrk....

Wodę masz miejską czy za free ze studni ?

Zadam jeszcze dodatkowe pytanie czy twoja oczyszczalnia jest wstanie przyjąć 30 m3 wody miesięcznie ??? Komfort,komfort, komfort .......

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dziwny jestem, bo Cię nie posluchalem? 

Różnica w stratach dobowych pomiedzy baniakiem 150L, a 300L to 1kWh, czyli 220 kWh poza sezonem grzewczym ( te straty nie pójdą w ogrzewanie), czyli 66 zł rocznie, czyli 5,50 średnio miesiecznie za komfort cieplej wody w każdej chwili, a jak dodatkpwo ocieple baniak, to i mniej. Stać mnie.

----------


## grend

nie masz mnie słuchać ani kogokolwiek innego. Masz zebrać informacje i wybrać najlepszą dla ciebie opcję nie robiąc przy tym cyrku... Mi się podoba słowo racjonalizm, a nie komfort.

Jaką masz "przepustowość" oczyszczalni ścieków

----------


## grend

Jeszcze przy bojlerach jest jeden aspekt - nie wiem czy to faktycznie jest wiarygodne i czy stanowi zagrozenie. Jest jakas bakteria która jakoby rozwija się w okreslonych warunkach temperaturowych wody i trzeba na to jakoby zwróccić uwage. Nie pamietam nazwy tej bakteri ale chyba coś na L ?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jeszcze przy bojlerach jest jeden aspekt - nie wiem czy to faktycznie jest wiarygodne i czy stanowi zagrozenie. Jest jakas bakteria która jakoby rozwija się w okreslonych warunkach temperaturowych wody i trzeba na to jakoby zwróccić uwage. Nie pamietam nazwy tej bakteri ale chyba coś na L ?


Lagionella, ale wystarczy co jakiś czas podgrzać wodę ponad 60*C i ta bakteria ginie, z resztą jak się dużo zużywa wody to nie ma problemu, gorzej jak ona stoi i ma temperaturę około 40*C. Ale Przemek ma grzałkę i dużą rodzinę więc problemu nie widzę.
Co do oczyszczalni to nie wiem jaka jest u wariatów ale np moja ma max przepływ  0,75m^3/doba więc to 2,5 takiego zbiornika - całkiem sporo.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Chcesz czekac do polnocy na kąpiel, bo to racjonalne - twoja sprawa.

Oczyszczalnia nominalnie polyka 2000L co 3dni, bo tyle ponoć trwa proces gnicia

----------


## hektor80

Przemek, jako ze jestes specjalista od stali to poradz.. musze uciac kilka kawalkow rury nierdzewnej. Moge to zrobic szlifierka? Tarcza specjalna pod inox czy zwykla do metalu? Bedzie to pozniej rdzewiec? Jak pozniej te wasy wykonczyc aby nie byly ostre o nie ranili? Zwykly pilnik do metalu jak uzyje to nie bedzie rdzewiec?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Może rdzewiec. Specjalna tarcza tnaca, oraz listkowa do szlifowania nierdzewki są tanie, więc to nie kłopot, tylko trzymaj je tylko do nierdzewki i nie obrabiaj czarnucha. Gorzej jak chcesz to zaszlifowac jakoś ozdobnie, albo polerowac, bo tu już tarcze sa drogie.

Najgorzej jak zdzierasz całą pow. nierdzewki i zabrudzisz to pylem żelaznym z tarczy, albo przeniesionym z innego obrabianego zelastwa, bo wtedy na pewno pokryje się rdza. Przy samym cięciu jak obrobisz tarcza inox za 6zl to nie bedzie problemu.

----------


## hektor80

> Może rdzewiec. Specjalna tarcza tnaca, oraz listkowa do szlifowania nierdzewki są tanie, więc to nie kłopot, tylko trzymaj je tylko do nierdzewki i nie obrabiaj czarnucha. Gorzej jak chcesz to zaszlifowac jakoś ozdobnie, albo polerowac, bo tu już tarcze sa drogie.
> 
> Najgorzej jak zdzierasz całą pow. nierdzewki i zabrudzisz to pylem żelaznym z tarczy, albo przeniesionym z innego obrabianego zelastwa, bo wtedy na pewno pokryje się rdza. Przy samym cięciu jak obrobisz tarcza inox za 6zl to nie bedzie problemu.


Dzieki Przemek

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Koniec tygodnia, więc wrzucę podsumowanie. Dużo jeżdżenia, zakupów, załatwiania, dodatkowej roboty, ale mało na budowie. Właściwie skończyłem tylko gruntowanie i prawie położyłem płytki w kotłowni/ pomieszczeniu technicznym/ pralni/ suszarni/ pierdolniku, ale mi brakło paczki. Miałem w planach jutro fugować, bo w poniedziałek miał przyjść spec od bojlera, ale spec przyjdzie we wtorek, a ja sobie może jutro siądę na zadzie i jakąś kiełbaskę z grilla zeżrę. 
A propos. Zastanawialiście się kiedyś jak to jest możliwe, że ludzie kupują kiełbasę tańszą niż mięso? Na przykład kilo wieprzowiny 10,99, a kilo kiełbasy 9,99? Rozumiem, że ktoś to robi bo inny kupuje, ale że to ktoś to kupuje??? Osłupiałem. 

Zdjęcia, żeby były jakieś kolory...









Brakło na komin, to okno też olałem, bo już mi się nie chciało. Złapałem sobie tylko górę póki klej nie zasechł, bo to ważne. Niby wszystko prosto, a nad oknem wyszła fuga prawie 1,5cm i musiałem naciągać już położone płytki. Widać, że po lewej stronie wyszła szpara, której na początku nie było, ale lepsza taka szpara w kącie, niż nad oknem. Zapaćkam to jakimś silikonem najwyżej, albo i nie...

----------


## cob_ra

Widzę, już kawał roboty zrobiłeś.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Trochę. Dużo jeszcze zostało. 

Dzisiaj miał być specu od bojlera, ale go coś łupie w kręgosłupie i może przyjdzie jutro. Rano o 8:00 przyjechał bojler i żeśmy go sukinsyna we dwójkę ze znajomym kierowcą wnieśli. Duży i ciężki.



Wczoraj zdążyłem skończyć kłaść płytki, a potem od 17:30 do 22:15 fugowanie. Najpierw posprzątałem, potem wyciągnąłem krzyżyki, wydrapałem wszystkie fugi nożem do tapet, odkurzyłem poziome na ścianach i wszystkie na podłodze i wyrobiłem 5kg fugi. Starczyło na jakieś 15m2, czyli mniej niż połowa kotłowni :big grin:  Urypałem się po uszy, bo kto sądzi że fugowanie to suche bułki, ten jest w błędzie i to mylnym.  :big lol:  
Zrobiłem kącik pod bojler i zamontowałem gniazdka.



Od lewej podwójne z uziemieniem na pompy i osprzęt, potem pojedyncze z uziemieniem i dedykowanym obwodem wyłącznie na grzałkę, a po prawej podwójne gniazdo LAN do podłączenia sterowników pompy cyrkulacyjnej, grzałki i czego tam jeszcze trzeba będzie.
Po prawej na dole widać że brakuje płytek, ale tam ma być mój rekuperator ścieków prysznicowych i cały musi być poniżej poziomu odpływu z prysznica. Wykorzystuje tu fakt, że mam 35cm styropianu i prawie 10cm podłogi, więc mam gdzie go zmieścić. Całość zamknę jakąś pokrywą z nierdzewki i będzie dobrze i na pewno wrzucę jakieś szczegóły kiedy już będę miał czas się za to zabrać.

Oprócz tego przyjechały futryny i drzwi. Znów wydaje mi się, że w salonie wyglądały lepiej, ale najważniejsze, że plus-minus pasują do moich otworów i nie będzie dużo kucia. Przede wszystkim chciałbym uniknąć cięcia szlifierką, bo to tuman kurzu, a mam już położone płytki i musiałbym właśnie ciąć, a mam już na gotowo pomalowane sufity.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przyszedł majster i zamontował. Zeszło chyba 4,5 godziny, więc kroci raczej nie zażąda, choć nie wiem jeszcze ile za to. Natomiast sama różnica w VAT 23, a 8% powinna połknąć jeśli nie całą, to większość robocizny. Zobaczymy co zaśpiewa.

Nie zrobiłem zdjęcia od tyłu zanim zamontowali, więc wrzucę tylko to, co mi się udało cyknąć. Może to komuś pomoże.











Na dole ma być grzałka, ale to nie jest jej normalne miejsce. Normalnie montuje się ją w połowie wysokości, więc woda poniżej sie nie nagrzewa. Ja chcialem jednak grzałkę na dole bo po cholerę mi 300L kiedy grzeję tylko połowę i zrobił się problem.  Na dole jest gwint 2" zamiast 6/4" i w dodatku gwint jest przy samym baniaku bez odsadzenia. Trzeba jakieś specjalne przejściówki stosować... grzałka z przejsciowka bedzie dopiero za tydzień. Na szczęście udało sie znaleźć pasującą 3kW, to będzie szybciej grzała, ale teraz się zastanawiam czy nie dolozyc sobie drugiej - na lato i na zapas.

----------


## sebcioc55

To jak bedzie grzalka to bedzie ciepla woda w kranie? To normalnie ameryka  :wink: 
Ten zawor trojdrozny to tylko do zbiornika wyrownawczego? Co to za pompka do cyrkulacji?

----------


## aiki

Zawór po to aby raczek nie oparzyć.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Na dole jest zimna woda z zaworem bezpieczeństwa i z trojnika wychodzi tez naczynie przeponowe. Zawór 3D miesza gorącą wodę braną z góry zbiornika z zimną, ktora jest w tym pionie biegnacym do naczynia (widać przerwę w izolacji i tam jest trójnik) i robi kranówkę o zadanej temp. z zakresu 35-60 st.

Pompka to coś wyniesionego z domu rodzinnego. Ma chyba z 20 lat, ale działa i do wymiany kotła gazowego służyła do wymuszenia lepszego krążenia w układzie starego grawitacyjnego CO. Nowy kocioł ma własną pompkę, więc tę zostawiłem jako przydasia. Nie jest energooszczędna, ale wystarczy włączyć ją na 15 sek. i cała woda w rurze będzie ciepła. No i pompka pompuje w kierunku do zbiornika.

----------


## aiki

do wody użytkowej chyba nie może być zwykła pompka od CO.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jakk zgnije, to kupię lepszą, ale prędzej z cyrkulacji zrezygnuję.

----------


## aiki

To nie o pompkę chodzi tylko o Twoje zdrowie.
Podejrzewam, że obecna nie ma atestu na kontakt z wodą użytkową.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Też tak podejrzewam. Kiedyś jednak wszystkie rury w domach były stalowe i ludzie od tego nie umierali. W starożytnym Rzymie rury robili z ołowiu i też od tego... a nie, umierali.
 Ja mam pompkę stalową i dopóki nie popłynie z kranu rdza to uważam, że nie ma problemu.

----------


## Marek.M

Witam,

przeczytałem cały wątek :big tongue:  Gratuluję budowy i samozaparcia :wink:  Wiele cennych informacji i wskazówek.

Wracając do dywagacji inteligentnego domu, pytam żonę czy w naszym domu (jesteśmy na etapie projektu) chciałaby coś inteligentnego? Ona na to "a może taki dom sam włożyć naczynia do zmywarki?" :roll eyes:  I to byłoby chyba na tyle dyskusji o inteligentnym domu :tongue:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie może, ale okno zasłonić to już tak, albo światło zgasi, albo zaświeci symulujac obecność, albo SMS wysle jak sie alarm włączy, albo wodę zakreci jak rurka pęknie.
Mnie najbardziej jednak kręci integracja grzania, chlodzenia i wentylacji z zaslanianiem okien dla oszczednosci energii i utrzymania przyjemnego klimatu kiedy trzeba. Coś tam trzeba usprawnić, żeby myśleć o wygodnym życiu, a nie tylko tradycja i tradycja.

----------


## aiki

Ciepła woda to już luksus.
Zapytaj dziadka  :smile: 
A toilet to już ho ho

----------


## Marek.M

> Coś tam trzeba usprawnić, żeby myśleć o wygodnym życiu, a nie tylko tradycja i tradycja.


Mnie bardziej chodziło o to, że koniec dyskusji o IB z moją żoną :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzisiaj dwa samochody na podjeździe, TV 42 cale, 150 programów, internet, zmywarka i rower górski to już niektórym mało. A przed wojną dzielilo się zapałkę na czworo, pierzyna miała pol metra grubości bo rano w domu było dwa na plusie, a na ból zęba były obcęgi. I źle bylo?

Z żoną nie rozmawialbys o turbosprezarce i systemie dźwięku Hi-fi, więc i o IB nie wypada.

----------


## sebcioc55

Przemek, czemu wybrałeś podkład z XPS pod panele? Poddawałeś to jakiejś głębszej analizie czy poprostu tak o że będzie lepiej?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Poddawałem. Chodziło mi o zmniejszenie mocy grzewczej podłogi, którą mam zamiar grzać w nocy bo prąd tani. Trzeba ją podgrzać o kilka stopni i żeby nie zrobiła się w południe sauna, to tą energię trzeba troszkę przyhamować. W dół jest 35cm styropianu, więc dużo tam nie ucieknie, no to od góry też postanowiłem dać jakiś izolator i teraz dostarczona energia będzie uwalniać się przez kilkanaście godzin zamiast kilku. Przynajmniej teoretycznie, ale to jak z teorią izolacji, czyli raczej zadziała.
A przy grzaniu bezpośrednim opór w górę powinien być jak najmniejszy, ale tu znów producenci nie dają gwarancji na panele przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym. U mnie podłoga będzie miała może max 30stC, więc chyba się im nic nie stanie.

----------


## karolek75

Sterowal zatem bedziesz temp posadzki? czy kombinacja posadzka + powietrze ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wstępnie zamierzam na podstawie prognozy pogody obliczać potrzebną ilość energii i pakować ją w nocy w wylewkę. Znaczy się sterownik ma to robić, ale jak to będzie działać, to nie wiem. Na razie mam termometry tylko w podłodze, ale dołożenie pokojowych to nie problem. 

Ogólne założenie jest takie, że:
- strata ciepła jest proporcjonalna do różnicy temperatury w domu i na zewnątrz. Pierwsza jest zmierzona, a drugą można dość precyzyjnie określić na podstawie prognozy 24-ro godzinnej.
- jak przyświeci słońce, podziała grzanie klimatyzacją, lub odpalę kominek to w domu temperatura wzrośnie i sterownik mierząc ją wieczorem uwzględni to że jest w domu więcej niż powinno i odejmie tą różnicę od nocnego grzania. 

Zdaję sobie sprawę, że to nie jest system idealny i wypadałoby jeszcze uwzględniać prognozowane nasłonecznienie, ale żebym nawet zrobił piruet na cycku, to i tak temperatura w domu będzie pływać i trzeba się będzie z tym pogodzić. Pytanie tylko jak bardzo, bo może to sztuczny problem.

----------


## karolek75

> Zdaję sobie sprawę, że to nie jest system idealny i wypadałoby jeszcze uwzględniać prognozowane nasłonecznienie, ale żebym nawet zrobił piruet na cycku, to i tak temperatura w domu będzie pływać i trzeba się będzie z tym pogodzić. Pytanie tylko jak bardzo, bo może to sztuczny problem.


Toz to juz jest niezly  piruet   :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Chyba tak, tylko żeby nie było lądowania na dupie. Będę to ogarniał jak przyjdzie czas, czyli nieprędko.

Tymczasem minął mi urlop, taki polski, co to się tęskni żeby do pracy wrócić. Może to jest cholera powód tego narzekania - że zamiast odpoczywać się tyra? A potem te znane "stara bida", "u mnie po staremu", "nie dla nas kwitnie ananas". Chyba we wakacje gdzieś pojadę się pobyczyć z rodziną, bo czuję, że zasłużyłem.

Dobra, koniec tego pierdolamenta. Porobiłem coś z wykończenia, choć efekt jest i dla mnie mizerny. Na początku gruntowałem wszystko farbą gruntującą Śnieżka lateksową, a potem malowałem sufity Jedynką Perfekcyjna Biel. Cztery razy! Niewiarygodne, ale w sumie z gruntowaniem to było 5 warstw... no, w niektórych pomieszczeniach 4. To nie była najtańsza farba, więc zakładałem, że dwie warstwy będą w 100% wystarczające, a nawet liczyłem, że może jedna wystarczy skoro jest ten grunt. 'uja tam! Zapierdałem prawie cały tydzień tylko sufity, kark mnie bolał jak diabli i właściwie efektu zero. Dół do tego niemożebny, bo czas mija, a tu bez efektów i dobrze że chociaż kotłownię zrobiłem, bo bym się musiał chyba pociąć ze smutku. I to wzdłuż, a nie w poprzek. 
Olałem więc wiatrołap, bo tam i tak muszę obrobić szpaletę wokół drzwi wejściowych, a w dodatku wypadło mi pół pustaka stropowego jak robiłem wentylację i przeszedłem do czegoś co widać.

*Coś, co widać*

Salon







Pokój Natalki, jak podrośnie







Biuro 





Sypialnia (brak żarówki, sorry)







Większość pomieszczeń maluję kolorem "Siła wanilii" z Dulux Easy Care. W sypialni jest "Cud miód", a w biurze "Fińska sauna". Chcę się szybko wprowadzać, niestety ważne pomieszczenia wyglądają kiepsko.

Kuchnia



WC



Pokój starszej córki, a tymczasowo obydwóch



O łazience nawet nie wspominam.

Zejdzie jeszcze, ale już widać koniec. I dobrze.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ....
> 
> 
> Pokój starszej córki, a tymczasowo obydwóch


To dziewczyny będą miały czym się bawić ;P

Z tym malowaniem to jakaś lipa, ja malowałem sufit 2x i jest średnio, bede musiał trzeci raz. Ale wydaje mi się że jak zmienie wałek na krótsze włosie to wystarczy grunt + 2x.
Sufity sufitami natomiast mnie wkur***** ściany, ale to już pokaże u mnie w dzienniku jak znajde wiecej czasu.
Co by nie mówić Przemek że jest hu*nia, obejrzyj sobie zdjęcie swojego domu z przed 1,5 roku. Ja sobie ostatnio zastosowałem taką terapię i jest dużo lepiej  :smile:  

pozdro

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Masz dziecko, pobaw się. Tylko się blachą nie potnij, bo tatuś będzie się gniewał. Dżyzys! Do Monthy Pythona.

Wałek mialem z włosiem 11mm. Zużyłem 2 identyczne, z czego jeden rzygał kosmkami i musiałem to zbierać. Nie wiem co by zrobił z krotszym włosiem, ale cudów sie nie spodziewam. 
Kolory jak dla mnie super. Dwie warstwy grubo i ma być. Farba też rbi swoje, a ta Dulux Easy Care jest dobra. Technika malowania też ważna.

Faktycznie Sebastianie już mi lepiej. Mam jeszcze roboty fhooy, ale jakoś coraz częściej czuję sie z siebie dumny i rozkładam podwozie. Zadbam chyba teraz o jakiś bufor finansowy i zdrowotny i pogmyram sobie w gadżetach. Albo coś grosza zarobię, bo mnie zaraz zagryzą oczekujący.

W przyszłym tygodniu wysyłam wszystkim. Slowo!

----------


## karolek75

O farbie - uzywałem Chems Forste od coulignona. Mam ze dwa pomieszczenia pomalawane nawet raz. Swietna farba.

----------


## fjohny

> W przyszłym tygodniu wysyłam wszystkim. Slowo!


To ja nie będę się więc przypominał  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzień dobry. Masz może jakieś dokładne zdjęcie "zakrywki" do tego trójnika z wieczkiem przy stelażu? Nie wiem jak to inaczej opisać ale na pewno wiesz o co chodzi. Ja nie wiem czy tego nie zakryje a ewentualnie odkuje sobie płytkę albo dwie..

----------


## grend

... a mówiłem ze ułożenie paneli, płytek czy maja być prostopadle czy równolegle do wejscia wymaga kilkunastu konferencji i kilku nieprzespanych nocy. Zrobiłes sobie wejscie po drabinie zamiast wejscia do tramwaju....

Coś już robiłeś z zabudową kuchni ? Do otworów w płytkach używałeś wiertnice wolframowe czy diamentowe ? - ja kupiłem jeden zestaw i na drugi dzień oddałem - oczywiscie market - i nie wiem teraz czy wolframowe z neta dadzą radę

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Dzień dobry. Masz może jakieś dokładne zdjęcie "zakrywki" do tego trójnika z wieczkiem przy stelażu? Nie wiem jak to inaczej opisać ale na pewno wiesz o co chodzi. Ja nie wiem czy tego nie zakryje a ewentualnie odkuje sobie płytkę albo dwie..


Jedyne jakie mam:



Te dwie płytki przykleję na silikonie, albo magnes przykręcę i normalnie zafuguję, a w razie czego wydłubię fugę.




> ... a mówiłem ze ułożenie paneli, płytek czy maja być prostopadle czy równolegle do wejscia wymaga kilkunastu konferencji i kilku nieprzespanych nocy. Zrobiłes sobie wejscie po drabinie zamiast wejscia do tramwaju....
> 
> Coś już robiłeś z zabudową kuchni ? Do otworów w płytkach używałeś wiertnice wolframowe czy diamentowe ? - ja kupiłem jeden zestaw i na drugi dzień oddałem - oczywiscie market - i nie wiem teraz czy wolframowe z neta dadzą radę


Nic nie zrobiłem, bo powiedziałem żonie, że jak sobie sama mebli nie wymyśli to nie będzie miała. Mam dość jej fochów że nie takie, nie takie, nie takie, nie takie i nie takie. To jakie? A poza tym siedzę na chorobowym i nawet trudno mi przy komputerze usiąść.

Otwornicę kupiłem taką za niecałe 20zł, z regulowanym ramieniem. Jedną budowę wytrzyma.

----------


## sebcioc55

Dzięki za info, zrobię na silikon i zafuguję. To wracaj do zdrowia bo kto będzie za Ciebie robił?? :wink: 
Ale tak to już jest jak się zapier**** od rana do nocy. Potem garb i na rentę.

----------


## R&K

z tym sterowaniem to troche przekombinowales   :wink: 

ogolnie sprzeżenie klimy z podlogowki jdnym sterownikim OK, ale do tego jeszcze pogoda?  jak w nocy o 5*C bardziej przymrozi to Twoje wyliczenia szlk trafia?

praktyka pokazuje ze w domach o niewielkim zapotrzebowaniu pozały ze posadzka 8 cm lub plyta spokojnie zmagazynuje energie potrzebna do utrzymania stabilnej temperatury 

sterujesz  tempoeratura pokoju nie posadzki w niej jest energia ... wszytsko da sie wyliczyc 
histereza sterownika od 0,1-0,5*C   co ozncza np ze wł sie przy 20,5*C a wyłącza się przy 21,5*C  lub 20,9 do 21,1 

czym lepszy sterownik tym lepiej mozna wykorzystywc okienko 13-15 w celu wymuszenia podbicia temperatury na godzinny popoludniowo wiczorne - tu jest pies pogrzebany 

reszta w praktyce , teoria wiele mowi ,  praktyka jest bnalna , ustwic , nie grzebc, zapomniec / nie biegc do kominka!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> z tym sterowaniem to troche przekombinowales


Najwyżej wstawię pokrętło od radia :big grin: 

W sprawie kuchni wymyśliłem że wezmę chyba najprawdopodobniej całkiem możliwe, że Modern Box-y z GTV. Tanie są, niezłe, a ja nie mam kasy. Zastanawiam się też jakie fronty:





Nie będą chyba z płyty... Wiem, wiem. Mówiłem co innego, a teraz zmieniam zdanie i jestem jak chorągiewka na wietrze. I fajnie.

Oprócz tego zabrałem się za działkę. Chciałem zrobić wykop pod garaż, zasypać piaskiem i ziemię rozepchać, ale przyjechała ekipa z zagęszczarką (wieźli z poprzedniej roboty) i zrobili mi to:



















Wykop na 70-80cm, zagęszczony piach w dwóch warstwach zagęszczarką 500kg. Do tego z grubsza ogarnięta działka i porobiłem skarpy wystające na pół metra poza działkę, żeby zrobić na tym ogrodzenie. I fajnie jest. Jeszcze kiedyś będę musiał zrobić podjazd, bo na jesień się błoto zrobi. Myślałem też o schodach i chyba zrobię z takich bloków za około 65zł:





Nie mam sił po tym tygodniu, a głównie spałem - w domu i pracy. I też fajnie. Idę na piwo.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Myślałem też o schodach i chyba zrobię z takich bloków za około 65zł:


No to dałeś mi do myślenia.
Zastanawiałem się nad granitowymi schodami, nie są takie drogie. Jednak te także ciekawie wyglądają

Tylko trzeba by wszystko wokół domu zrobić w czymś takim.
A to może być ciężko cenowo.

Dowiadywałeś się jak z trwałością tego Splita?
Jak to wygląda po paru latach?
No i jak się to układa i na jakim podkładzie?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Widzialem gdzieś filmik jak to ukladali na piachu posypanym piachem z cementem. Co prawda to byl taras, ale to chyba nie taka wielka różnica.
Trwałość chyba podobna do kostki i nie trzeba robic tak całości. Ja chyba wykorytuję 40cm, obsadze krawezniki, dam 15cm piasku zageszczonego, 15cm zageszczonego klińca i po kilku latach 5cm piachu z cementem i kostkę. Te schody są w różnych kolorach i jest wersja bez tego łamania. Wygląda co prawda jak kawał betonu, alle spasuje ze wszystkim. I tanie to jest.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Tanie tak.
Co z trwałością?
Libet to kostki, ten split to także jakaś mieszanka?
Chyba tak. Nie chwalą się że to kamienie, tylko split, czyli to pierwsze.

Najważniejsza jest trwałość i odporność.

Masz malutko schodów. Nie chcesz granitu?
W porównaniu do kostki, granit  jest na tym samym poziomie cenowym.
Tylko palisada jest droga.
Cena granitu u mnie to około 330zł/t.
Z tony ułożysz 8m2 + palisada/krawężnik.
Pod samochód musisz dać grubszy. To około 4 do 5m2 z tony.
Przy tak małej powierzchni, dałbym granit.
U mnie będzie znacznie więcej schodów, stąd cena palisady znacznie podnosi koszty.

Kostka granitowa po 330/t.
Palisada, krawężniki po 400/t

Granit obecnie jest tani. Jeszcze kilka lat temu, podobno był przeszło 2x droższy.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wydaje mi się to trudne w układaniu. Trzeba ustawić palisadę na betonie, rozmierzyć żeby nie docinać kostek, porobić spadki. Ogólnie dużo precyzyjnej roboty i łatwo zepsuć. 
Zastanowię się jeszcze, bo pierwotnie miało być z kostki brukowej.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Jest trochę roboty z granitem.
Kostka chodnikowa to maleńkie "kwadraciki". Dużo z tym roboty.
Jednak sama kostka brukowa imitująca granit, jest droższa od granitu..
U mnie we wsi  wokół kościoła jest granit.. Od strony nienasłonecznionej jest mech. Kościół nie ma rynien, woda leje się po granicie.
Schody zaczęły się rozjeżdżać.
Mogę cyknąć parę fotek, jeśli jesteś ciekaw.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No jasne. Jak będzie pasterz na kazaniu przynudzał to się zabaw w mechoreportera.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Zapomniałem telefonu.
Będę jeszcze w pobliżu w tym tygodniu.
Do czwartku będą.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dobra. Tymczasem dostałem cenę za montaż urządzeń do ciepłej wody. Za zbiornik 300L z wężownicą, grzałkę 3kW, naczynie przeponowe, zawór mieszający 35-60stC, zaworki, śrubunki, kształtki, rurki i robotę razem 2230zł. Gdybym robił to sam i kupował na 23% VAT wyszłoby tyle samo, więc nie wszystko się opłaca samemu.

----------


## mortyl00

Dobrze mieć firmę żeby móc sobie doliczyć VAT. To nic trudnego. Tylko jak wiadomo w działalności gospodarczej musisz wszystko sam sobie opłaicić. Więc czy się opłaci to nie wiem. Ale spróbować warto.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tu nie warto. Przyszedł, zrobił, wystawił rachunek i to wszystko taniej niż robić samemu. Ustawa o VAT ma wspierać sektor usług i to właśnie robi.

----------


## sebcioc55

No dobrze Ci to wyszło, kuźwa ja kupiłem sam zbiornik na 23% i sam go będę podłączał na dniach. Strace pewnie cały dzień na to a i nie wyjdzie mnie taniej niż Ciebie.

----------


## R&K

warto kupowac w firmach ktore zajmuja sie tez montazem ... nie raz udawalo mi sie obejsc to kupic na 8% i samemu montac

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Chyba tak, ale dobry instalator ma maksymalne zniżki i kupując samemu nawet na 8% średnio się to opłaca. Jestem mega zadowolony, zarówno z ceny, jak i jakości wykonania.

----------


## grend

.. jak malowałes kolorem to 2 warstwy w zupełnosci wystarczyły?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dwie warstwy to minimum i miejscami przebijało, to przejechałem gdzieniegdzie trzeci raz.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Zdjęcia z wczoraj kostki granitowej sprzed kościoła.

Podaję link, na forum się nie chciały załadować. chyba za duże.


tutaj zdjęcia

Kostka dosyć mocno ekploatowana. Naokoło cmentarz, dużo syfu na butach się z niego wynosi. Ponadto kościół bez rynien, parę drzew z tyłu.
Widzę że mech usunęli.
Kostko położona około 10 lat temu. Nie pamiętam dokładnie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzięki za zdjęcia. Może to trwałe i dobre, ale dla mnie jakoś mało domowe. Będę chyba jeszcze szukał rozwiązań, bo na tego splita znów żona patrzy spode łba.

----------


## aiki

Przemek to ja się przypomnę.
 Już mam dosyć tej przerwy na budowie.

----------


## Griszenko

Oprócz materiałów kupuje się niektóre narzędzia i urządzenia a inne się wypożycza. Warto jednak mieć betoniarkę, młotowiertarkę czy wciągarkę linową. Duży wybór na stronie [moderowano]

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ho ho ho!

Tak podbijam, bo mi potem będzie głupio że taka przerwa. Śturam sobie wykończeniówkę, żona podlewa pomidorki i ogórki, przyszły płyty i fronty na meble kuchenne, ogólnie kończę potrzebne do wprowadzenia rzeczy i jeszcze ze dwa tygodnie i się przeprowadzamy. 

Za piach i robotę pod garaż zapłaciłem 2800zł (75m3 piachu, 10 godzin koparki, płyta wibracyjna, transport koparki, łopatowy). Trochę drogo. Poza tym za płyty meblowe z cięciem, oklejaniem i blatem zapłaciłem 835zł, a za fronty równy 1000zł. Miały być tanie, ale ostatecznie małża uparła się na połysk. Nie podoba jej się i "w sklepie te fronty były inne"  :big grin: . Kiedyś bym się zdenerwował, ale dzisiaj tylko się śmieję. Jeszcze zapłacę około 1200zł za szuflady i zawiasy szafek górnych, ze 200zł za uchwyty i ostatecznie wyjdzie około 3200zł za 3,2mb mebli z frontami w połysku i szufladami systemowymi GTV Modern Box. Drogo? Tanio? Chyba niedrogo.

Wstawię jakieś zdjęcia kiedyś, ale na razie takie powolne dłubanie to żadnych spektakularnych sukcesów nie ma. Robiłem fugi cały tydzień, bo to wcześniej zaniedbałem, a teraz trzeba było drapać i myć. W kuchni i WC poszła biała fuga epoksydowa z WiM i poszło 2kg na jakieś 14m2 płytek. Robi się tym ciężko, ale może efekt będzie tego wart.

Na razie tyle. Idę zamawiać szuflady, bo w necie najtaniej.

----------


## fjohny

Przemku, zostaw jakieś namiary na sklepy internetowe gdzie się zaopatrujesz  :smile:

----------


## dino49

Przemku, obejrzałem...  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

I masz pewnie mnóstwo sensownych uwag. Śmiało.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ni ma zdjęć. Do dupy, wiem. Ale będą, jak tylko coś skończę.

A mam pozaczynane kilka spraw i w sumie nawet dość są zaawansowane, ale jeszcze to nie to. Na wykończeniu jest sala tronowa - już lustro wklejone, zafugowane, posprzątane, mebel na swoim miejscu. W końcu, bo wcześniej trzeba było jakieś niegodne pozycje przyjmować. Zostały jeszcze światełka (3 sztuki wpuszczane w GK) i szafka z umywalką, ale to już jak mi 500+ dojdzie, bo krucho.
Poza tym poskręcałem wstępnie meble, blat już jest, zamontowałem zlewozmywak, zmywarkę, piekarnik i indukcję i nawet ją dzisiaj przetestowałem. Bez szału. Znaczy fajnie, spoko, ale woda się gotowała dłużej niż myślałem. Może mam jakiś wolny garnek? Szuflad jeszcze nie zamówiłem, ale to już bez stresu, bo mogę mieszkać bez.
Kupiłem też wannę 170x70 i chcę ją postawić na bloczkach BK 12cm, bo na nóżkach to chyba zaraz pęknie. Leży i czeka na łaskę. Może w poniedziałek? Żona wzięła się dzisiaj za mycie okien i możliwe że za tydzień przeprowadzka, a najdalej za dwa.  :wave: 

Szczerze, to jak myślę o tym wynoszeniu u wnoszeniu wszystkiego, to mi się nawet nie chce o tym myśleć.

----------


## surgi22

Wytrzymasz  i dasz radę  :yes:

----------


## grend

Przemek mnie za bardzo nie interesuje efekt finalny TWOICH mebli tylko jak je składałeś - więc zrób coś z tym !
Najbardziej mnie interesuje jkimi srubami skrecałes i czy bez problemu byłeś wstanie zachowac katy proste??? Bo ja się zastanawiam czy na stole nie zrobić takich "szuflad" pod katem peostym - wkładam w to płyty i wtedy skrecam

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dobra, coś spróbuję opisać.

Jak już wiadomo jakie mają być szafki, wtedy trzeba to rozpisać na poszczególne płyty i dobrać fronty. Należy zacząć od wymiarów standardowych frontów i do tego dorobić skrzynie.
Standardowa wysokość szafek dolnych i górnych to 720mm, ale górne można zrobić niższe, na około 570mm - kwestia gustu. Do dolnych szafek przychodzą jeszcze nóżki o regulowanej wysokości, na których później montuje się wspólną listwę cokołową. U mnie nóżki mają około 100mm, co jest standardem i do tego blat 28 lub 38mm, więc całość ma około 85-86cm.
Szerokość jest według potrzeb i dostępności frontów - u mnie 400, 500, lub 600mm, ale są i inne możliwości.
Głębokość szafek dolnych zrobiłem na 510mm, żeby zmieściła się prowadnica 500mm z GTV (wymaga 505mm). Do tego dochodzi front około 20mm i płyta HDF 4mm na plecy. Trzeba jeszcze wepchnąć szafkę około 10mm wgłąb blatu, żeby zrobić mały kapinos. Całość daje niecałe 55cm, czyli za meblami zostaje jeszcze 5cm na podłączenia wężów zmywarki, oraz kabli elektrycznych. Górne szafki robi się na około 300mm, plus front 20mm, plus plecówka z HDF.

Teraz jak to podzielić na płyty. 
Dla górnej szafki szer*wys*gł 600*720*300 zamawiamy dwie płyty boczne 720*300mm i zaznaczamy oklejanie trzech boków. Dla standardowych cienkich oklein nie odejmujemy ich grubości. Do tego będą potrzebne płyty dolna i górna, a przy drzwiczkach otwieranych do góry także płytę środkową o wymiarach 564x300mm i okleinę zamawiamy na jednym boku. Wymiar 564mm wynika z odjęcia od nominalnej szerokości szafki dwóch grubości płyt bocznych - po 18mm każda. Do tego zamawiamy płytę HDF na plecy o wymiarach 595x715. Jeśli w środku mają być półki wyjmowane, to ich wymiar będzie 564x290mm. Potem pomiędzy płyty boczne wkładamy środkowe, skręcamy, zbijamy i finito.
Dla dolnej szafki szer*wys*gł 600*720*510mm robimy nieco inaczej. Otóż dolna płyta powinna być 600x510, czyli nie odejmujemy grubości ścianek bocznych. Na to stawiamy boki 702x510mm, czyli od nominału odejmujemy grubość podstawy. Do tego łączymy dwie ściany ze sobą tuż pod blatem dwiema płytami 564x100mm, co wygląda jak dwie poprzeczki. Te płyty powinny zmieścić się pomiędzy ścianami, więc są odjęte ich grubości. Jedną z płyt licujemy z przodem szafki, a drugą z tyłem, skręcamy, zbijamy i finito. Konstrukcja dolnej szafki różni się od górnej ze względu na inny rozkład sił. Przy pełnej podstawie szafka nie wisi na łącznikach płyt, lecz stoi na podstawie, co dodaje jej wytrzymałości.

Łączenie płyt robiłem za pomocą konfirmat 50mm.



Do tego potrzebne jest specjalne wiertło do konfirmat



Koszt takiego wiertła to kilkanaście złotych, ale trzeba się koniecznie wyposażyć w kilka dodatkowych wierteł fi 4,5mm. Te wiertła często się łamią i na szczęście można je wykręcić i zamienić. W sumie można też szafki skręcać wkrętami do drewna, ale konfirmaty dają dużo lepszej jakości połączenie i nie są drogie. Do nabycia w sklepach z akcesoriami meblowymi razem z wiertełkiem.
Płyty HDF na plecy przybijałem gwoździami. bo było szybciej, a poza tym wkręt zbyt mocno dociśnięty rozrywał tę płytę, a zbyt słabo ordynarnie wystawał. Gwoździami dużo łatwiej.

Co się tyczy prostopadłości płyt, to nie było z tym żadnego problemu. Do wstępnego łączenia płyt używałem dwóch ścisków stolarskich, oraz kawałka wyszlifowanej kantówki. Płyty składałem ze sobą, wkładałem w wewnętrzny narożnik kantówkę i skręcałem, a potem wierciłem otwór przez dwie płyty i wkręcałem konfirmatę. Bardzo trudno jest utrzymać dwie płyty równo w rękach, więc to skręcenie jest konieczne żeby całość wyglądała przyzwoicie. Na koniec dokładałem na plecy płytę HDF, która była cięta na maszynie z przykładnicą w sklepie z płytami, więc była prostopadła. Po przyłożeniu do moich skrzyń okazało się, że wszystkie są idealnie proste (serio, nie ściemniam tutaj) i żadnej nawet nie próbowałem naciągać bo płyty pasowały równiutko. Myślę, że gdybym skręcał to zwykłymi wkrętami to nie było by tak dobrze.

Na koniec dokręciłem wieszaki do górnych szafek (są lewe i prawe, z otworami pod wkręty pogłębianymi z przeciwnych stron), a do dolnych szafek nóżki. Te nóżki z przodu umieszczałem tak, żeby ich oś była odsunięta 85mm od lica frontu, co oznacza w praktyce że cokół będzie później cofnięty o jakieś 50-60mm względem lica.

Należy jeszcze pamiętać o nie zamawianiu płyty w miejscu ociekacza na talerze, oraz o nie montowaniu poprzeczek w szafce pod piekarnik (można dać tylną, ale koniecznie w pionie na tylnej ściance), oraz że tam ma nie być pleców. Potem szafki skręcamy ze sobą, poziomujemy, dopasowujemy blat i wycinamy otwory pod zlew i kuchenkę i przykręcamy do niego szafki przez te poprzeczki zostawione w górnej części szafek.

Drzwiczki i szuflady to późniejszy etap i na razie nie mam.

Jeszcze ważne jest aby gniazda do podłączenia sprzętów nie wypadały za nimi, tylko za szafką obok. Zamieniliśmy nieco ustawienie mebli i gniazdo wypadło mi za zmywarką, więc zamontowałem obok kolejne - tym razem już natynkowe. Poza tym wycinałem otwory pasujące do gniazd w plecach szafek, żeby w razie potrzeby móc łatwo odłączyć sprzęt bez rozbierania mebli.

----------


## thoreg

Ja dodatkowo polecam kupić coś takiego:



Stolarski ścisk kątowy. W Obi dostałem chyba za ok. 7 zł. Bardzo ułatwia utrzymanie kąta prostego.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Miałem to w ręce i wydawało mi się liche, więc odłożyłem, ale można spróbować bo drogie nie jest.

Z innej beczki to się zastanawiam nad wykonaniem gniazda wpuszczanego w blat. Akurat mam w kuchni okno i pod tym oknem nie ma miejsca na gniazdo w ścianie, więc je myślałem wykonać na blacie. Niestety ceny takich nablatowych są dość wysokie, bo minimum 140zł , a na miejscu jakieś 170.



Poza tym jeśli w jedno z gniazd będzie stale coś wpięte, a będzie, to reszta się będzie brudzić, będą się tam wpychać okruszki, mąka itp. Myślałem więc o zastosowaniu zwykłych gniazd łazienkowych z klapką, w podwójnej ramce, a do tego puszka typu do suchej zabudowy. Całość wyjdzie dużo taniej, a niezależne klapki powinny ochronić każde z gniazd. Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## sebcioc55

Wrzucilbys jakies foty  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie dam się prosić dwa razy, choć w domu bałagan. Za to nie musicie ściągać butów  :cool: 

Górne szafki mam otwierane do góry, więc potrzeba dwa zawiasy, oraz przynajmniej jeden siłownik pneumatyczny. Kupiłem zawiasy GTV z cichym dociągiem, w cenie chyba 3zł za sztukę. Trzeba wcześniej zrobić gniazda pod zawiasy we frontach, co znamienicie załatwiła moja płytownia w promocyjnej cenie 1zł/gniazdo. Za siłownik zapłaciłem 5zł/sztukę, ale wziąłem po dwa na każdy front, żeby się siły rozkładały symetrycznie i nie było momentów gnących.  :yes: 
Do montażu zawiasów polecam przyłożyć jakąś łatę, żeby obydwa były w jednej osi.



Potem idą na to blaszki maskujące, no i trzeba zawiasy przykręcić do korpusu. Ja podkładałem tekturę o łącznej grubości około 0,8mm, co powodowało, że fronty nie tarły o korpusy przy otwieraniu.



Tutaj trzeba wypośrodkować front względem korpusu i jakimś ostrym narzędziem typu gwóźdź zaznaczyć miejsca pod wkręty. Potem wkręcanie z wkrętarki jest znacznie bardziej precyzyjne.
Wyznaczanie miejsc pod uchwyty siłowników jest opisane na foliowym opakowaniu i zależy od tego, jak wysoko ma się otwierać front. Ja wybrałem otwieranie do poziomu, ale można zrobić +/-10stopni od poziomu. 

Bez uchwytów szafki wyglądają jakoś tak:



Jak wspomniałem mam jeszcze wstępnie zmontowane szafki dolne. Wyglądają tak:



Dostałem dzisiaj ModernBoxy z GTV - w Mielcu, w cenie internetowej, oraz prawie dostałem szare płyty 16mm na dna i tyły szuflad, ale zepsuła się oklejarka. Jutro mają być na pewno, to coś porobię, bo dzisiaj na mecz patrzyłem. Nie, no, fajnie że wygrali...

----------


## grend

super to wygląda. Szczególnie widać że coś sie zrobiło.

Dlaczego zdecydowałes sie na GTV ??? Miałes możliwość jak działaly szuflady ? Fronty ile mniejsze dajesz od obudowy szafek?, producent zawiasów to jakoś wyznacza czy to jest standard ?

Niezastnawiałeś się żeby gniazda zrobić pod szafkami ??? Nie wiem czy tam robisz jakies oswietlenie bo wtedy to można jakoś zgrac

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

GTV Modern Box są niedrogie i nie są złe. Czytałem o nich opinie, słuchałem stolarzy w płytowni i generalnie nie ma z nimi większych problemów. Czasem coś padnie, ale mówią ludzie, że wymieniają bez problemu. 

W Belmebie porównywałem Blum, Hettich, GTV, i jeszcze chyba jakieś ATR czy ATX. Szczerze powiedziawszy najlepszy wydał mi się Hettich i miałem na niego ochotę, ale wyszłoby z 450zł drożej za moje 12 szuflad i uznałem że wolę to przehulać. I tak te GTV z płytą 16mm zamiast paździerzy są o niebo lepsze niż zwyczajne szuflady na zwykłych prowadnicach rolkowych. 

Co się tyczy frontów to wymiary ich są typowe i każdy producent je podaje. Ot, choćby to:



Dla zobrazowania jest jeszcze taki rysunek poglądowy, gdzie pokazany jest moduł frontu (z uwzględnieniem szczeliny):



Szafki są szerokości 600mm, to front jest 596mm. Wysokość jest 720mm, to front jest 713mm.

Odnośnie szafek górnych, to płytownia zrobiła mi pogłębienia pod zawiasy pytając jedynie czy mają otwierać się w pionie, czy w poziomie - więc to standard.

Gniazd pod szafkami nie zrobię. Tam będzie oświetlenie z tych widocznych kabli, ale nie wyobrażam sobie czajnika wpiętego w gniazdo pod szafką. Może zrobię w szpalecie, choć już kupiłem puszkę do montażu w GK i gniazda z klapką, więc najpewniej wyjdzie w blacie. Podumam jeszcze.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Oftopik. Zezarlem puszkę malzow. Leżały 4 miesiące i czekały na odwagę. Niedługo skończyła by sie data, więc sie odwazylem na siłę. Przereklamowane toto i smakuje jak śledź w  sosie własnym. Gdybym nie wiedział ze to rarytas, to bym uznal ze to śledź. 
Nie polecam, bo za drogie i obrzydliwe, i warte śledzia.


Mam kuchnię i drzwi. Za tydzien sie wprowadzam i toz rodziną. Zdjecia na zawołanie.

----------


## sebcioc55

To ja wołam  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Ty to twardziel jesteś. Ja bym komuś w prezencie dał taki rarytas  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Takie rarytasy to wpierdziela biedny Filipińczyk jak sobie zanurkuje. Jeszcze to czuję w gardle, ale wszystko jest dla ludzi, bo człowiek nie świnia i zeżre wszystko.

Moja niedokończona biedakuchnia:







Nie mam jeszcze listwy cokołowej, bo chciałem białą, a nie było, oraz szuflady pod piekarnik, bo jest niestandardowa, "nikt jej nie robi tak drogo" (GTV Modern Box :smile: ) i będzie na przyszły tydzień. Muszę jeszcze wyregulować fronty i je umyć, ale to już drugorzędne pierdoły i nie znalazłem na nie czasu. Jeszcze listwa maskująca pomiędzy płytkami a blatem i jeszcze różne duperele, ale to kiedyś.
Najważniejsze, że kuchnia działa, co widać tu i tam:





W lodówce widać późne rokokoko, czyli nie ma bidy. Choć miodu ni ma...

Pod zlewem zamontowałem syfon odsunięty max do tyłu, żeby było miejsce na kosz. Trochę żałuję, że nie kupiłem kosza systemowego, ale się bałem że nie wykorzystam miejsca na maxa, a tak to zrobię sobie w robocie z amelinium na wymiar.



Zamaskowałem puszki od ogrzewania podłogowego. Wystarczy dać systemową ramkę od tych gniazdek po lewej i po prawej, a dwa gniazda w środku zostawić w spokoju. Można na tym spokojnie i pewnie zamontować wspólną ramkę, a w ramce zaślepki. Oprócz tego zamontowałem kilka listew, żeby już nie musieć lodówki odsuwać. Nauczyłem się montować je poprawnie. Otóż trzeba zamontować narożnik wewnętrzny, dopchnąć do kąta, a na narożniku zewnętrznym obciąć równo ze ścianą.  DOKŁADNIE! Żadnego dodawania, ani odejmowania milimetrów na łącznik, tylko harat! po ścianie. Potem narożnik warto obsadzić na jakimkolwiek kleju (polecam bezbarwny uniwersalny polimerowy, bo tani i bezbarwny), żeby nie odpadł trącnięty odkurzaczem.






Potem pojechałem mecz oglądać i po przebyciu zawału pomontowałem trochę drzwi:



Żeby sobie ułatwić życie pocięłem pozostałe łaty na wymiar światła ościeżnicy zmierzonego przy poprzeczce i wstawiłem jako tymczasowy próg. Potem ustawiłem zmontowaną ościeżnicę na środku otworu, sprawdziłem dwumetrową łatą czy da się to wypionować, docisnąłem do muru i napsikałem na dole pianki żeby złapać próg. 



Teraz to już będzie z górki, bo wystarczy wstawić te progi nieco wyżej, wypionować na klinach i zapiankować. Nie planuję żadnych dodatkowych łączników, bo pianka na takiej powierzchni utrzyma te drzwi w pińcuset procentach.

Jeszcze tylko selfi:



I gratulacje dla wszystkich Polaków (prawdziwych i nieprawdziwych) że się udało z tymi góralami. :wiggle:  Hura.

----------


## sebcioc55

Toż to już wygląda jak dom ! :smile:  gratuluje. Jak już ludwik idzię w ruch to znaczy że to prawie koniec  :big tongue: 
BTW: nie uważasz że trochę mało masz szafek w kuchni? Taki był plan czy to "faza pierwsza"?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mało, mało. Będzie coś jeszcze na tej ścianie koło lodówki, ale nie wiem jeszcze co. Mam tam zrobione gniazdko na wysokości nadblatowej, oraz sterczą kable ze ściany do światełka, ale nie wiemy jeszcze czy tam ma być stolik, szafki, czy kredens na talerze z wesela i mamy nadzieję że to się wyklaruje po wprowadzinach. Na pewno nie będzie tam półki na kiszone ogórki, bo te będą grzecznie czekać za drzwiami od spiżarki.

----------


## grend

to jak za tydzień skończysz i zatęsknisz za "dłubaniną" to możesz nam pomóc  :big grin: 

Jak ja zrobię kuchnie to zauważysz pewne podobieństwo, tylko troche odwrotne. Widzę że też ociekacz od zlewu nad zwykła szafką. Szuflada systemowa pod zlewem to co masz na mysli ? Ile w sumie czasu tobie zajęło zmontowanie kuchni ?


gdzie kupiłes GTV ? lustro w łazience masz wklejone miedzy płytki ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Akurat ja mam tak, że przez upały nie jestem w stanie praktycznie niczego sensownego zrobić, bo ze mnie najzwyczajniej w świecie kapie pot. Musi być klima, albo bym musiał schudnąć, więc sam widzisz że z realnych opcji to tylko domowy chłodek.

Systemowy to miał być kosz. Na przykład taki:



Coś jeszcze można wymyślić, ale to już jak będę mieszkał i użytkował. Na razie jest szuflada ze zdemontowanym tyłem, bo się nie dosuwała do końca i na tym postawię jakiś dopasowany kosz. W sumie cały montaż kuchni to jakiś tydzień popołudniami i jedna sobota, ale opierdzielałem się niesamowicie, we wtorek wcale nie byłem, o reszta to tak na luzie. 

GTV kupiłem w Mielcu w sklepie z akcesoriami meblowymi, gdzie także tną i oklejają płyty. Kupiłem też u nich panele i drzwi bo ceny mają dobre i wybór duży. Pokazałem cenę z internetu, a pani zrobiła mi taką samą.

http://kris-mat.pl/sklepy/

Lustro wklejane. Wymiar 124x75cm chyba - na wymiar. Zapłaciłem chyba 112zł.

----------


## dino49

A ja bym tak rozplanował... organizacyjnie, wszystko pod ręką !

Szaf nie wiesza się nad płytą kuchenną...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Fiu, fiu! Niezłe widoki.

Moja kuchareczka chciała zlew w drugim rogu, żeby go bardzo nie było z salonu widać, no i szafka nad kuchenką żeby w ogóle było coś szafek bo kuchnia mała. Jest zadowolona, więc jajeczka usmaży na pewno i deser mrożony zrobi.

----------


## dino49

Z rozplanowaniem sugerowałem z brakiem  okapu kuchennego...chyba, że masz okap ukryty w szafce nad płytą kuchenną..
 Wg mnie szafka za nisko nad płytą... żółknie Wam i szybciej zawilgotnieje...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Oj wiem, ale postanowiłem, że ja mam lepiej i ładniej. Może kiedyś postanowię, że okap dodaje uroku, to sobie zamontuję. W tym momencie myślę tylko o przeprowadzce, a potem urlop za dwa tygodnie i jadę w tropiki.

----------


## aiki

Wyłącz klimę, WM i nie musisz nigdzie jechać.

----------


## sebcioc55

Taki to pożyje  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jadę na Jamajkę. Raz się żyje.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

*Mieszkamy*

Pomyślałem że skoro już znalazłem telefon, to się pochwalę. Zeszło całą sobotę z przeprowadzką, o 11 się wykąpałem w za wąskiej i za długiej wannie (170x70) i szlus. 

Jest taki bajzel, że jem kanapki bez soli, bo nie wiem gdzie ją mam. Meble ciut ucierpiały oczywiście, a ja ledwo chodzę, bo w starym domu miałem 26 schodków i je wszystkie dzisiaj czuję.

Oprócz tego jest niesamowita cisza, przestrzeń i poczucie że jestem tu panem. Właśnie zaczął wyć pies sąsiadów. Szlag!

----------


## grend

:wave:  :wave:  :wave: 

to jak to mówił klasyk - "teraz ku...a my"
Zaczałes trochę wczesniej więc teoretycznie dla mnie to powinien być wrzesień  :roll eyes:  ,nie wiem jak traktowac koczowanie Sebastiana...

----------


## grend

jeszcze wracajac do twojej blachy na dachu - nie wiem czy cośs zrobiłeś ? Jakoby sa jakies "nalepki" antykondensacyjne które powodują ze z dachu nie cieknie, jakoby podobno sie sprawdzaja, bo są nagminnie używane - do ... te GMINNIE jest kluczowe  :big grin:

----------


## surgi22

Gratulacja i miłego bytowania a pies może tak tylko na powitanie  :bye:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzięki, dzięki. Mamy jeszcze mnóstwo roboty, a za dwa tygodnie roczek małej i się trzeba sprężać. Blacha na razie nie ruszana, ale popatrzę co to za naklejki. Oprócz psa są jeszcze jakieś wrony, coś chyba chodzi po poddaszu, za oknem widziałem bażanty, już nie mówiąc o zającach. Jednak tylko tego psa mam ochotę zamordować...

Starsza córka dostała wczoraj od babci Kotka. Na imię dała mu Pawełek, bo to jej najlepszy kolega z przedszkola. Nie lubiłem kotów, ale ten jest mojej córki...

----------


## surgi22

Zdecydowanie wolę koty niż psy - na szczęście najbliżsi sąsiedzi nie mają hałaśliwych psów ale 150-200 metrów dalej przejście ulicą wieczorem oznacza uroczy jazgot  :cool:

----------


## Sylwia $

witam,
a ja trochę z inna sprawą przybywam. Twój wątek i cała historia budowy jest niesamowita. 
Mam pytanie - może mi podpowiecie. Jesteśmy na etapie zawieszania grzejników. Mąż się naczytał, że warto dać na ścianę za grzejnikiem jakąś srebrną folię/matę czy coś takiego. Prawda to? My wszystko sami robimy - hydraulikę z podpowiedziami znajomego :roll eyes:  Chciałabym poznać wasze zdanie. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Podobno pomaga i stosuje się to co najmniej od 25 lat. Lepiej jednak nie dawać kaloryferow pod oknami, ani na ścianach zewnętrznych, tylko na działowych.

A jak już piszę, to zapytam. Jaki jest patent na muchy, bo mnie cholera bierze? 
No i czy smród z oczyszczalni to normalna sprawa? Nie z kominków, tylko z wieka zbiornika. Używam bakterii, odpowietrzenie mam fi110, a śmierdzi. Mogę to zasypac, ale na razie testuję działanie i nie wiem co robić.

----------


## sebcioc55

> A jak już piszę, to zapytam. Jaki jest patent na muchy, bo mnie cholera bierze? 
> No i czy smród z oczyszczalni to normalna sprawa? Nie z kominków, tylko z wieka zbiornika. Używam bakterii, odpowietrzenie mam fi110, a śmierdzi. Mogę to zasypac, ale na razie testuję działanie i nie wiem co robić.


Na muchy? Albo nie otwierać okien albo moskitiery. Chyba że wolisz lepy na muchy, tylko wolno działają  :big tongue: 
Co do oczyszczalni to u mnie dryfi tylko z odpowietrzenia i z kominków. Wieka od zbiornika mam z uszczelkami, może Ty ich nie masz? Daj i powinno być po sprawie.

BTW: byłeś już na tej jamajce? :roll eyes:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jutro jadę. Wyjazd krótki, bo kasa mała, a i co tam tyle robić? Smród zostawię na potem.

----------


## Sylwia $

dzięki za odpowiedź. A u mnie grzejniki i pod oknem i na ścianach zewnętrznych :sad:  he he. Czyli może jednak warto to dać skoro mamy w takich miejscach grzejniki. 
Co do much to są fajne preparaty którymi się pryska trawę i np. ściany przy oknach (są łagodne dla elewacji). Moja mama to specjalista ogrodniczy bo zajmuje się tym od 16 lat. Zapytam co poleca :wink:

----------


## aiki

Jak se grzejnik walniesz na wewnętrznej ścianie to przy oknach będziesz miał brrr...

----------


## R&K

Gratulacje!!!!! Samorobie  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dziękuję. Fajnie się mieszka, w ogóle ostatnio tylko sobie mieszkałem, bo mi się nic nie chce robić. Należy mi się w końcu.

Na Jamajce byłem chwilę, ale potem przyszła burza i musiałem wracać do domu. Całkiem fajnie.




Byłem jeszcze na basenie, zjadłem zakręconego ziemniaka i hot-doga, więc urlop na bogato. Należy się.

Pomyślałem jeszcze, że wstawię w końcu jakieś swoje zdjęcie. Proszę:







Doktorka twierdzi, że dobrze wyszedłem.

_"Płuca bez zagęszczeń ogniskowych i cech zastoju. Zatoki przeponowo-żebrowe wolne, kopuły przepony o gładkich obrysach.
Serce kształtne, prawidłowej wielkości. Wnęki naczyniowe nieposzerzone, aorta prawidłowa. 
Elementy kostne klatki piersiowej odchyleń od normy nie wykazują.

Kręgosłup lędźwiowy ustawiony osiowo. Krążki międzykręgowe i trzony kręgów prawidłowej wysokości. Lordoza lędźwiowa zachowana, prawidłowa. Stawy krzyżowo - biodrowe w badaniu rtg prawidłowe. Pozostałe struktury badanego odcinka kręgosłupa nie wykazują odchyleń od normy."_

Widać budowa domu dobrze wpływa na zdrowie. Polecam. Wprawdzie trochę j.bie tu i ówdzie, ale to widać objaw zdrowia. Żona jak się dowiedziała co mi jest, chciała mi chomąto wieszać. Życie...

----------


## M.A.G.

Gratulacje ! 

He he i w momencie kiedy powiedziales ze ci sie odpoczywanie należy, odroczyłes wiele drobiazgów które są nieskończone na bliżej nie określoną dalszą przyszłość  :wink:  znam  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Robota nie zając. Nie ucieknie.

Listwy sobie czekają na zmiłowanie, podobnie przekaźniki od światła i podłogówki grzecznie leżą w pudełkach, farba na pokój córki, wentylatory... Coś tam dłubię pomalutku. Mam czas.

----------


## Tomasz P.

Gratulacje.
Jesteś przehuhu..... yhy yhy tzn. samorób pierwy sort.

Pozdrawiam
Tomasz

----------


## cob_ra

Wkońcu widać jak wyglądasz. Jeszcze daj fotkę z profila. 

Tak na marginesie, w końcu muszę złożyć zamówienie na puszki rozprężne i rozdzielacze. Jak stoisz z czasem? Miałem się odezwać na wiosnę ale wiadomo jak to jest, nie wszysto się pali aby było na już. Więc tak leciały tygodnie i miesiące.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Profil mam nienajlepszy, więc musisz mi wybaczyć, ale nic z tego. A czasu mam troszkę - dom już zbudowałem.

----------


## cob_ra

Ok, na dniach myślę, że max do weekendy podeślę, co i ile czego potrzebuje wraz z wymiarem przez strop.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak ten czas zapierdziela... Niedawno skończyła mi się umowa na internet, którym to tak bardzo się jarałem. Jest tam gdzieś wcześniej wstawiony wynik, chyba był download 34Mb/s i myślałem że jest fajnie. Teraz mam nową umowę, chłopy podpięli mi światłowodzik i efekt jest taki:

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5540255794

To nie fejk. Działa całkiem nieźle, testuję sobie 4K i chyba znów nic nie zrobię przy domu. Tak dla usprawiedliwienia wrzuciłem, bo mnie wciągnęło.

----------


## Marek.M

> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5540255794


Zrób sobie test na inny trochę dalszy serwer, pewnie wynik będzie inny.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tak jest dobrze. Robiłem różne testy i wychodzi od 35 do 815Mb/s. Nie jaram się cyferkami, ale to jest dobre łącze po prostu. No bajer.

----------


## ggdh

Od kogo masz takie łącze? I za ile, bo w mieście płacę 50zl za 50/2 po światłowodzie?

----------


## cob_ra

Cyferki ładne,  nie powiem robią wrażenie. Chociaż u mnie też światłowód ale na tą chwilę max 300 setka dostępna. Nocą podwojenie prędkości. Kiedyś na wiosce miałem 256k i człowiek się cieszył. Przez 15 lat wiele się zmieniło.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jak ten czas zapierdziela... Niedawno skończyła mi się umowa na internet, którym to tak bardzo się jarałem. Jest tam gdzieś wcześniej wstawiony wynik, chyba był download 34Mb/s i myślałem że jest fajnie. Teraz mam nową umowę, chłopy podpięli mi światłowodzik i efekt jest taki:
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5540255794
> 
> To nie fejk. Działa całkiem nieźle, testuję sobie 4K i chyba znów nic nie zrobię przy domu. Tak dla usprawiedliwienia wrzuciłem, bo mnie wciągnęło.


nieźle  :wink:  ale to pewnie świeżynka, więc wraz ze wzrostem liczby użytkowników prędkość będzie maleć. Co nie zmienia faktu że i tak jest zajebiście. Ja się cieszę że mam neostrade 14 Mb/s na tym moim zadupiu i jest dobrze  :cool:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

ISP to WDM Mielec. Cena 49,90 miesięcznie bez limitów. Sieć zbudowana co najmniej rok temu, więc już trochę abonentów jest. Żeby było śmieszniej, to w Mielcu było to niedostępne. Sąsiad też nie wylewa już szamba, a i z mojej oczyszczalni przestało cuchnac po odetkaniu korka na pionie na poddaszu. Myślałem ze będzie gorzej, ale nawet mi się tu podoba. Tylko te muchy cholerne mnie drażnią i nie wiem co robić. Jakieś pająki tez są...

----------


## ggdh

Mam z Czajena, bo w samym centrum (100m od domu kultury) nie było WDM, które rok temu miało najlepszą ofertę.

Tak czy tak: nie wiem co bym zrobił z takim internetem  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Oderwałem się od internetu i posprzątałem z żoną blaszaka. Było tam trochę starych worków z zaprawami i postanowiliśmy wysypać to pod przyszłe schody, które planowaliśmy na przyszły rok. Teraz jest już nieco wyżej, poza tym podebralem łopatą po bokach i wrzuciłem na górę i kurde balans... pasuje zrobić te schody.

I tu dramat, bo ja nie umiem robić schodów. Myślałem z desek zrobić szalunki, ale nie mam desek bo na łaty pocialem. Może lepiej kupić ze trzy płyty OSB, tylko nie wiem jakie grube. Nawet by mi tanio w meblowni pocieli na wymiar. No i dawać tam jakieś pręty, czy może wystarczy siatka, no i czy trzeba robić fundament? Wolałbym to wylać w jednym podejściu.

Mieszkanie na budowie musi się skończyć - schody muszą byc!

----------


## hektor80

Jestem właśnie na tym etapie. Z czego planujesz schody? Kostka, czy płytki? Ja będę miał płytki i robię teraz fundament. Dogadałem się z majstrem co mi murował i jeżeli ja zrobię fundament to on przyjdzie mi zazbroić i zaszalować. Więc jak Ci się bardzo nie spieszy to za 2 tygodnie zdam Ci relację + foto z tego procesu...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Raczej z płytek. Nie chce mi się tylko robić osobno fundamentów, osobno murków oporowych i osobno samych stopni więc kombinuję jak to zrobić za jednym podejściem. W robocie mam takiego kolegę po budowlance co dorabia sobie na remontach i twierdzi że bez problemu tak można, tylko podkopać trochę głębiej pod pierwszy stopień i dać jakieś zbrojenie.

----------


## hektor80

Myślę że to jest max 2 podejścia. Jedno na fundament, drugie na murki i stopnie

----------


## MeArek

Ja widziałem taki patent na schody z bloczków fundamentowych. Na pewno ja tak zrobię. Nie trzeba szalunków i betonu. Co warstwa wyżej to po obwodzie mniej bloczków. Chociaż jak ktoś ma duże schody to nie wiem jak z kosztami.

----------


## KarolLis

Powodzenia w zmaganiu się z budową!

----------


## hektor80

Przemek, jaki styropian dawałeś/będziesz dawał na cokół? zwykły czy hydro?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pod ziemię poszedł Neo Aqua 2x10cm, bo taki mieli na stanie (drogi i jeszcze mnie wyśmiał sprzedawca - buc, bo "każdy daje 8cm i jest dobrze"). Nad ziemię jeszcze nie przylepiłem nic, ale dam chyba najzwyklejszy w dobrej cenie (lambda ~0,038 ). Nie ma sensu hydro, najwyżej się nad grafitem zastanowię.

----------


## hektor80

> Pod ziemię poszedł Neo Aqua 2x10cm, bo taki mieli na stanie (drogi i jeszcze mnie wyśmiał sprzedawca - buc, bo "każdy daje 8cm i jest dobrze"). Nad ziemię jeszcze nie przylepiłem nic, ale dam chyba najzwyklejszy w dobrej cenie (lambda ~0,038 ). Nie ma sensu hydro, najwyżej się nad grafitem zastanowię.


Pytam, bo wykonawca się zdziwił jak wspomniałem o hydro na cokole. Stwierdził że odkąd robi zawsze tam dawał ten sam styropian co na właściwą elewację, cieńszy o kilka cm....

----------


## cob_ra

Co do styropianu, na strop dawałeś fasadowy?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tak. Na razie 2x15cm grafitowego Swisspor 0,033, ma zakładkę i klejone pianką z puszki.

----------


## cob_ra

Co dajesz na wierzch? Ja też taką grubość daje, chciałem wylewkę i w nej zatopiona siatka.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wylewka to mnóstwo roboty i koszty niepotrzebne. Sam materiał to ponad tysiak, plus robocizna drugie tyle... nie stać mnie. Dam chyba siatkę i klej, a w części gdzie będzie w przyszłości izolowane pomieszczenie rozłożę na to najtańsze panele, albo jakąś płytę OSB 10-12mm, tylko trudno mi ją będzie wcisnąć przez mój wyłaz.

----------


## sebcioc55

Tak jak Przemek pisze, na siatce i kleju jak położysz nawet samą płytę OSB >10mm to już bedzie git. Jak wyłaz mały to cieńsze płyty cięte na wymiar i na zakładkę 2 warstwy.

----------


## hektor80

> Co dajesz na wierzch? Ja też taką grubość daje, chciałem wylewkę i w nej zatopiona siatka.


Ja tak zrobiłem kilka tygodni temu. W sumie miałem 55m2, 36cm styro + siatka 10x10. Wylewka 5cm i święty spokój....

----------


## hektor80

> Wylewka to mnóstwo roboty i koszty niepotrzebne. Sam materiał to ponad tysiak, plus robocizna drugie tyle... nie stać mnie. Dam chyba siatkę i klej, a w części gdzie będzie w przyszłości izolowane pomieszczenie rozłożę na to najtańsze panele, albo jakąś płytę OSB 10-12mm, tylko trudno mi ją będzie wcisnąć przez mój wyłaz.


Ale płyta OSB + klej + siatka to tez jest koszt...Jedna płyta kosztuje ok 40zł, na moje 55m2 potrzebowałbym prawie 18płyt i się robi 720zł... Robocizna za wylewkę kosztowała mnie 550zł, piasek tani, troszkę do cementu trzeba dołożyć ale przynajmniej jest to na lata....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

U nas biorą 11zł/m2, a mam 150m2 poddasza. Dobra, pomyślę jeszcze, bo i tak teraz tego nie zrobię.

----------


## maciejzi

> Raczej z płytek. Nie chce mi się tylko robić osobno fundamentów, osobno murków oporowych i osobno samych stopni więc kombinuję jak to zrobić za jednym podejściem. W robocie mam takiego kolegę po budowlance co dorabia sobie na remontach i twierdzi że bez problemu tak można, tylko podkopać trochę głębiej pod pierwszy stopień i dać jakieś zbrojenie.


Można zrobić z gotowych stopni betonowych - producent Libet, Brukbet itp. Łatwo się to układa, można chodzić od razu. Wieczne praktycznie, nie śliskie w deszczu i nie trzeba myć, wystarczy odmieść, co dla mnie było zaletą, bo płytki bywa że się brudzą. Mogę wrzucić zdjęcia jak to u mnie wygląda jakby co...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Poproszę. Tez myślałem o schodach split, ale nie widziałem żeby to ktoś miał i wydawało mi się że to raczej na taras, albo do ogrodu. Skoro sbie chwalisz ro wrzuć parę fotek.

----------


## maciejzi

> Poproszę. Tez myślałem o schodach split, ale nie widziałem żeby to ktoś miał i wydawało mi się że to raczej na taras, albo do ogrodu. Skoro sbie chwalisz ro wrzuć parę fotek.


Proszę, w deszczu:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Proszę, ...


Me gusta.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Naprawdę ładne. Tylko ja mam 6 schodków i się zastanawiam czy się to nie rozjedzie. Możę wyleję murki oporowe w kształcie krokodyli i na tym poukładam te stopnie. Jeszcze z żoną muszę porozmawiać jak jej te zdjęcia pokażę. Dzięki.

----------


## maciejzi

> Naprawdę ładne. Tylko ja mam 6 schodków i się zastanawiam czy się to nie rozjedzie. Możę wyleję murki oporowe w kształcie krokodyli i na tym poukładam te stopnie. Jeszcze z żoną muszę porozmawiać jak jej te zdjęcia pokażę. Dzięki.


Tu jest poradnik Libet (str. 36):
http://www.libet.pl/wp-content/uploa...brukowania.pdf

A tu BrukBet:
http://www.bruk-bet.pl/warto-wiedzie...-w-jeden-dzien
http://www.zielonyogrodek.pl/stopnie...rukcja-montazu


U mnie leżą tylko na zagęszczonej podbudowie, jakieś 30cm, bez betonu pod stopniami.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś



----------


## Przemek Kardyś



----------


## Przemek Kardyś



----------


## Przemek Kardyś



----------


## sebcioc55

Widzę że jak się mieszka to różne pomysły przychodzą do głowy  :wink:  btw zacząłeś robić te schody? Dla mnie to też temat, tyle że na następnny rok bo nie ma hajsu.

----------


## cob_ra

Schody to też i mój temat, a nie myślałeś wymurować stopni, a obłożyć je np. kamieniem. Ja u siebie planuje szary granit.

 Kostki betonowe mi się nie podobaja. A płytki całkowice odpadają.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Teraz jestem nsa etapie rozwodu z żoną i żadne schody nie wchodzą w grę. Jutro jej przejdzie, to się zastanowimy.
Na razie kleję siatkę w kruzganku.

----------


## uciu

Gratuluje samorobowi:--) ja dopiero ruszam z robota, a ze tez wiekszosc musze zrobic samemu kazde rady przydatne. Co w koncu dales na strop, bo na poczatku pisales o slomie, potem o PURze. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Słoma? No tak, hehehe... miało tak być. Lato jednak było mokre, słoma lekko nadgnita i bałem się że to się później zaparzy, a dostałem grafita w cenie poniżej 150zł więc wybrałem normalne rozwiązanie. Zapomniałem o tym na amen. Ja pierdziulam.

----------


## ggdh

>*Przemek Kardyś*, sprawdź PW<

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Elfir pomogła mi z projektem mojego domu. Zaproponowała układ pomieszczeń, który po małych modyfikacjach został zrealizowany. Jestem zadowolony, bo nie chciałem gotowego projektu ze względu na trudności w dobraniu prawidłowej orientacji pomieszczeń, a samemu wychodziły mi strasznie głupie rozwiązania, w których było mnóstwo korytarzy, czyli straconej powierzchni. Elfir - pomogłaś i dzięki Ci za to.
Jak już miałem rzut parteru (a to parterówka), to poszedłem do konstruktora-architekta, który zaproponował 5000zł za zrobienie z tego projektu domu, a dodatkowo w tej kwocie projekt garażu, projekt rozbudowy sieci wodociągowej (był wymagany) i oczywiście adaptację. Zgodziłem się, bo wydało mi się to dobrym dilem.

I mam:





Brzydkie, co?

Trochę jeszcze niedokończone, więc można coś poprawić, ale wyszedł taki grzyb, proporcje coś nie teges (choć gotowe projekty kwadratowych parterówek mi się podobały), ten pas z rynnami wydaje mi się za wąski (jest deska 16cm - wydawała mi się za cienka, ale fachowcy od dachu mówili że jest OK... i mam), okna dwudzielne to wynik znów ograniczeń wyobraźni żony i mojej niechęci do kłótni w tym zakresie, no i ogólnie szału nie robi. A co najgorsze właśnie najgorzej wygląda od zjazdu z głównej drogi na naszą - jakieś 100m od domu. Tutaj zdjęcie jeszcze bez styropianu:



Grzyb! Mam zamiar zrobić elewację jakąś białą, albo delikatnie popielatą nad i pod poziomem okien, a miedzy oknami dać jakiś popiel z białymi poziomymi pasami. Mocno też zastanawiam się nad poszerzeniem pasa rynnowego do jakiś 25cm, no i podbitkę chcę dać białą. Może to coś uratuje, bo jak dla mnie efekt nie jest zbyt dobry, a powinien to wychwycić architekt. Samemu trudno sobie wyobrazić efekt końcowy, a skoro architekt kładzie lagę, to kto ma niby zadbać o estetykę?

----------


## Elfir

Ale dałeś do opracowania architektowi czy konstruktorowi? Bo jak dałeś z tekstem "proszę to przerysować bez zmian i zrobić z tego projekt" to jakie architekt miał pole manewru?
Na pierwszy rzut oka - dom jest za wysoko posadowiony (wysoki fundament). Na całej działce podniosłeś poziom względem drogi i jeszcze wyżej ustawiłeś dom. Masz podmokłe grunty?

Górna krawędź okien tez mogłaby być wyżej.

Edit - doczytałam, że teren zalewowy, stąd ta wysokość posadowienia. No to wysoki dom trzeba osadzić w terenie za pomocą roślinności, która ukryje różnicę poziomów 

Nie malowałabym na biało. Ciemny grafit pod kolor dachówki + bardzo jasny popiel. Grafitowa podbitka.
Wnęka na drzwi ciemna. Ciemne paski przy oknach zmieniające ich proporcje. Dookoła domu ciemny dolny pas na wysokość wejścia do domu i podobny na wysokość podcienia.



No i fundament bym obsypała ziemią albo zrobiła dookoła bukszpanowy żywopłot maskujący to wysokie posadowienie.

Skupiłabym się na obsypaniu ziemią okolic domu (zwłaszcza tarasu i dojścia do domu) a nie podnoszenie poziomu gruntu na całej działce.  Różnice poziomów można ciekawie wykorzystać budując murowane donice na kilku poziomach lub murki oporowe.

----------


## Elfir

> Naprawdę ładne. Tylko ja mam 6 schodków i się zastanawiam czy się to nie rozjedzie. Możę wyleję murki oporowe w kształcie krokodyli i na tym poukładam te stopnie. Jeszcze z żoną muszę porozmawiać jak jej te zdjęcia pokażę. Dzięki.


Postaraj się zlikwidować różnicę poziomów ziemią i rozbiciem schodów na tarasy. 

Coś jak tu:


W wątku o kiczach masz propozycję malunku elewacji.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Ale dałeś do opracowania architektowi czy konstruktorowi? Bo jak dałeś z tekstem "proszę to przerysować bez zmian i zrobić z tego projekt" to jakie architekt miał pole manewru?


Raczej konstruktor, a architekt tylko z konieczności. Niestety, ale się nie wyznawałem na tym, a w nazwie firmy były zarówno architektura, jak i konstrukcja. Chciałem z tego projekt, ale nie zamykałem mu ust. Mógłby mi choćby doradzić silikaty, albo te proporcje dobrać, a tu nic. Cóż... niedrogo było.




> Na pierwszy rzut oka - dom jest za wysoko posadowiony (wysoki fundament). Na całej działce podniosłeś poziom względem drogi i jeszcze wyżej ustawiłeś dom. Masz podmokłe grunty?
> 
> Górna krawędź okien tez mogłaby być wyżej.
> 
> Edit - doczytałam, że teren zalewowy, stąd ta wysokość posadowienia. No to wysoki dom trzeba osadzić w terenie za pomocą roślinności, która ukryje różnicę poziomów 
> 
> Nie malowałabym na biało. Ciemny grafit pod kolor dachówki + bardzo jasny popiel. Grafitowa podbitka.
> Wnęka na drzwi ciemna. Ciemne paski przy oknach zmieniające ich proporcje. Dookoła domu ciemny dolny pas na wysokość wejścia do domu i podobny na wysokość podcienia.
> 
> ...


Już wyżej nie podniosę. Będzie jeszcze garaż, więc ziemię z korytowania (jakieś 30m3) wykorzystam chyba na to stopniowanie. Nie wiem o jakich ciemnych pasach przy oknach piszesz. Ciemne węgarki? No i trochę się tej podbitki ciemnej boję. 

Ogólnie coś do przodu, ale jeszcze nie pykło. Nie jest widzę aż tak źle. Dzięki. Te bukszpany mi się spodobały najbardziej.

----------


## Elfir

ciemne paski to te poziome na wysokości okna (między oknami, albo od okna do narożnika). 
Ciemny kolor obniża optycznie bryłę.
Jasna podbitka tylko podkreśli wysokość budynku.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To chyba te białe rynny niebars...

----------


## Elfir

przeniosłam tutaj, bo w tamtym temacie zrobił się off top. 

Jak ustawisz białą rynnę dla kolorystyki z pierwszego obrazka to zleje się ze ścianą.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Witajcie,

Zdążyłem przed miesięcznicą, więc zapytam. Jak zrobić rekuperator na jednym wentylu? Dać go na nawiew, czy na wywiew? 
Bo miałem dwa... a mam jeden. I wilgotno w domu, choć wciąż około 21-21,5 stopnia w salonie. Do tej pory zużyłem około 12-15 kWh prądu dla klimy. Większość niestety w drogiej, bo mi się godziny pomyliły.

Zostałem w tyle, bo (za) długo odpoczywałem po budowie. Zacznę się bardziej szanować.

----------


## grend

Przemek jak wyglada sprawa z WM ? Bo jakos jak obliczam sobi cm2 okna fix które nie mozna otworzyc ale jakby jednak mozna otworzyć do mojego wylotu nawiewu WM to krotność jest troche dyskusyjna w aspekcie wentylacji. Zaczynam sie zastanawiać czy fix to był dobry pomysł. Faktycznie WM jest wystarczająca ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Niestety, ale się nie wyznawałem na tym, a w nazwie firmy były zarówno architektura, jak i konstrukcja. Chciałem z tego projekt, ale nie zamykałem mu ust. Mógłby mi choćby doradzić silikaty, albo te proporcje dobrać, a tu nic. Cóż... niedrogo było.


Właściwie, to wspomniał mi o silikacie, ale uprzedził też, że trudno w tym kuć. O zaletach nie mówił.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Przemek jak wyglada sprawa z WM ? Bo jakos jak obliczam sobi cm2 okna fix które nie mozna otworzyc ale jakby jednak mozna otworzyć do mojego wylotu nawiewu WM to krotność jest troche dyskusyjna w aspekcie wentylacji. Zaczynam sie zastanawiać czy fix to był dobry pomysł. Faktycznie WM jest wystarczająca ?


Nie wiem. Nie mam. Mam jeden wentyl i myślę szybko (2-5 dni) zrobić reku. Jak?

----------


## chemical

Wątpię aby dało się to zrobić :/ kombinuj drugi i zrób normalnie 

U siebie mam opcję czyszczenie wymiennika, raz praca 100% wentylatora nawiewnego, a później wywiewnego i tak kilka razy na zmianę, jak nie otworzę okna to albo jak znaczne podciśnienie albo nadciśnienie (za szczely dom).  Za pierwszym razem myślałem, że mi się sufit z GK zwali na głowę  :smile: 

Jak zrobisz wentylator na nawiewie to powietrze tylko w niewielkim stopniu będzie wracało kanałami wywiewnymi

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A co się z nim stanie?

----------


## chemical

Sieć kanałów wywiewnych poziomych to nie to samo co kanał wentylacyjny pionowy dlatego ja będziesz tylko wtłaczał powietrze to będzie Ci się robiło w domu nadciśnienie, jak wielkie zależy jak mocno ustawisz wentylator, powietrze będzie szukało drogi ujścia i w końcu jasne, że pójdzie kanałami wywiewnymi albo najpierw napompujesz dom, czym więcej tym intensywniej będzie wiało w wywiewu. Intensywność wywiewu będzie wzrastała wraz ze wzrostem nadciśnienia w domu. 

Efekt ten jest jest wiodczny już przy ustawieniu nawiewu na 50% wywiewu na 30%, ciśnienie cały czas wzrasta, a drzwi stopniowo ciężej otwierać.

Możesz zrobić na jeden wentylator ale tylko jako rozwiązanie prowizoryczne no i muisz zostawić rozszczelnione okna moim zdaniem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jasne że prowizorycznie, ale po co okna rozsczelniac? Co takie nadciśnienie zaszkodzi?

----------


## karolek75

> Jasne że prowizorycznie, ale po co okna rozsczelniac? Co takie nadciśnienie zaszkodzi?


Szkodzi dużym stężeniem co2 i brakiem usuwania zapachów. Sprawdzone doświadczalnie. Jeśli jeden wentyl tymczasowo to rób podciśnienie i rozszczelnianie okna.

----------


## chemical

jak nie masz sufitu z GK, to z domem pewnie nic się nie stanie, długie przebywanie osoby w nadciśnieniu nie będzie najzdrowsze, 
znajomy instruktor tenisa grający na kortach pod balonem (gdzie stale było nadciśnienie) wiele godzin dziennie twierdził, że miał zawroty i bóle głowy, mi krótsze okresy 2-3h nic nie robiły, każdy jest inny

jeśli to tylko prowizoryczne, zrób jak uważasz, jak będzie nadciśnienie przeszkadzało rozszczelnij okna, a na koniec podziel się wnioskami, powodzenia !

----------


## sebcioc55

Przmek zrób po Bożemu, tek będzie najprościej i najpewniej  :smile:  Wrzuciłbyś jakieś zdjęcia bo ktoś może nie uwierzyć że coś robisz a nie leżeysz do góry brzuchem  :wink: 

BTW: fajną masz sygnature  :cool:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Co mam wrzucać, jak leżę do góry brzuchem? A właściwie to robię, nawet całkiem sporo, ale znów mi się sezon zaczął i jadę z koksem piece nadmuchowe i trudno mi się nawet z nimi wyrobić. Musiałem cenę podnieść, bo jest klęska urodzaju.

Reku będę już musiał wnet zrobić, więc coś wrzucę, poza tym chałupę przejechałem klejem drugi raz i to właściwie tyle. Żona nie pracuje, a ja sam z jednej wypłaty muszę nasze całe towarzystwo utrzymać i jeszcze kredyt płacić, i jeszcze pasuje coś pokombinować i w dodatku zima idzie, to będą rachunki za grzanie.

----------


## bcgarage

taki ot, jaka cena za nadmuchowy ok 10kw? Taka koza do garażu 40m2 z wentylatorem

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

https://www.olx.pl/oferty/uzytkownik/2y4qn/

Dzwoń i się dogadamy.

----------


## ovner

> Sam bym sobie sprawił taki piec, gdyby nie to, że już go mam


Mistrz marketingu  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ważne, że działa.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A tymczasem:



To w rogu gdzie panowie montowali kabel od internetu. Zdjąłem tam styropian i nie założyłem z powrotem. I mam! Do tego woda ciekła po parapetach, a suche ręczniki zostawione w łazience rano były mokre. Nie było więc mowy o dalszym zwlekaniu, więc wzięliśmy się z żoną do dzieła.



















Na początek położyłem wentylator bezpośrednio na wylocie rozdzielacza wyciągowego. Sprawdziłem zapalniczką i nie było ciągu, ale miałem mnóstwo innej roboty, więc postanowiłem że tak jest dobrze. Na drugi dzień wylazłem na strych i okazało się, że wentylator był położony odwrotnie, a że nie ma obudowy to zwyczajnie mielił powietrze w miejscu, nie wywołując ani nawiewu, ani wywiewu. Obróciłem go, ustawiłem napięcie sterujące 3,8V (regulacja 0-10V, gdzie 10V to około 770m3/h zdaje mi się), było go trochę słychać, ale tylko na wyciągach, a w pokojach cisza, bo drugiego wentylatora nie mam.

Na trzeci dzień sytuacja już dużo lepsza, woda została tylko w najbardziej odległej sypialni (tej z grzybem), a w reszcie pomieszczeń sucho. Nawet podłoga która zaczęła wstawać w progu między salonem, a przedpokojem, opadła. Tak, nie dałem tam dylatacji, bo nie chciałem mieć progu, więc jest to wrażliwe miejsce. Zmniejszyłem więc napięcie sterujące do 1,82V (praktycznie nie słychać wentylatora - trzeba się wsłuchać w nocnej ciszy), i na czwarty dzień wody nie ma wcale. Jest świeżo, ale widać że ucieka ciepło.

Więc buduję rekuperator. Może ktoś pomoże i doradzi co tam mogę jeszcze poprawić. Blachy ocynkowane 1mm, ocieplenie 10cm styropianu, skrzynki wentylatorowe osobno, zapomniałem tylko o odprowadzeniu skroplin, ale dorobię.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ...... zapomniałem tylko o odprowadzeniu skroplin, ale dorobię.


a to bardzo ważna sprawa, w ostatnie dni jak było bardzo wilgotno na dworze a w domu ciepło to z rekuperatora normalnie kapało, przez tydzień nakapało chyba całe 25l wiadro. Nie mam jeszcze tego odprowadzonego do kanalizy więc widzę ile leci. Przydałby się jeszcze bypass - latem bardzo przydatna rzecz, chociaż masz klimatyzator, no ale nie w każdym pokoju.

----------


## Daniellos_

Jak dałeś wymiennik?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Te białe okna są na górze i na dole, to chyba pionowo:



Zmontowałem wstępnie na poddaszu moją instalację:







Podłączyłem wentylatory:





Ten w skrzynce to EBM Papst K3G 190 RS 05-03, czyli profeska. Miałem taki drugi, ale nie mam. Amba fatima.. To podłączyłem taki:



Też profeska, cena 10zł za używkę, podłączenie też widać pierwsza liga. Działa, co widać tu:



Dorobiłem więc tymczasowy pojemnik na skropliny:



Na razie widzę, że działa, ale rur nie zdołałem zaizolować, czerpni i wyrzutni podpiąć, więc i efekty nie są ostateczne. Mierzyłem dzisiaj temperaturę na poddaszu (12st), na "wyrzutni" (14st) i na nawiewie (18st). Na wylocie z domu nie wiem ile było... z 21-22. Wyraźnie czuć że jest cieplejszy nawiew niż był, słychać trochę ten mały wentylator, a przede mną reszta instalacji i chyba dokupię ten wentylator, ale to na samym końcu. Na razie chodzi na 6V i najwyżej drugi dołożę, a planuje dać je przy samej czerpni, to nie powinno być ich tak słychać.

----------


## sebcioc55

Pełna profeska  :big grin:  momentami to  wyglada jak jakis robot  :wink: 
Btw: jak odnajdujesz chodzenie po graficie? Warto na to klasc jeszcze OSB jezeli bedzie sie tam sporadycznie?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No. Burdel jakich mało.

Ja na strych wychodzę rzadko, więc mogło by być. Myślałem dać klej i siatkę 2x, to by wyszło całkiem tanio i chyba OK, ale na razie mam inne zmartwienia. Muszę piece spawać, a tu mi się kabel przepalił od klimy. Będę musiał w końcu zrobić profesjonalny prąd na poddaszu, dać światło, gniazdka i jakąś rozdzielnię, wsadzić licznik, dokończyć też ocieplenie ścian kolankowych. Tylko kiedy? 

Nie daję zdjęć, bo i nic się w domu nie dzieje. Zrobiłem ten rekuperator, jeszcze coś może pośturam i znów do wiosny nic nie zrobię. Żona postanowiła nawet sama dom zagruntować, bo widzi że ze mnie nie będzie teraz pożytku.

----------


## sebcioc55

Przemko, Ty juz masz drzwi w domu pomontowane, masz jakies podpowiedzi przestrogi? Bo ja wlasnie dzisiaj sie zabralem za to i nie wiem czy mi to wyjdzie ;P kliny mi wypadaja rozporki mam z kontrlat jakos to tak nieprofesjonalnie  :wink:  mam sie przejmowac milimetrami i super pionami?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ościeżnice montowalem zgodnie z instrukcją. Potem zmierzylem szerokość światła otworu ościeżnicy przy samej górze, z łaty zrobilem dwie rozpory na tę szerokość, i skrecilem to trzec kawalkiem łaty. Wyszlo coś jak krzyż z dwoma poprzeczkami.
Potem wkladalem połowę futryny w otwór, ustawialem pion (najważniejsze od strony zawiasów) i lapalem na górze do sciany sciskiem. Potem krzyz do srodka, tak zebyjedna rozpora byla w progu, a druga gdzieś w polowie wysokosci. Na tych samych wysokościach wbijalem kliny jako kontra do rozporek, ostatnie pionowanie, docisniecie na dole do muru sciskiem lub kawalkiem laty zapartym o ścianę i pianka.

Nawet to jakoś wyszło i dało siepotem drzwi ustawić.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ehh ja na raziie odpuściłem montaż drzwi - jakoś się do tego zabierałem jak pies do jeża - nie chce rozjebać przypadkiem. 
Myślałem że mi podpowiesz coś ciekawszego, bo to wszystko to widziałem na youtubie - chociaż taki krzyżak z łat może i dobry pomysł. Powiedz jak wykańczałeś połączenie ościeżnica podłoga ? Daje się tam coś?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Niczego nie dawałem. Ponoć w miejscach gdzie sciera sie na mokro trzeba podnieść 3mm i wypełnić silikonem pod kolor, ale to nie dla mnie. W starym domu miałem bez i jest dobrze.

Za pierwszym razem też sie bałem obsadzić drzwi, a miałem z futryna stałą. Te z regulowaną na pełną szerokość to banał.

A z postępów to mam normalny prąd na poddaszu i okazało się, że przycisk test na trojfazowej roznicowce działa tylko na jednej fazie i jak się z niej nie korzysta to nie działa to wcale. Myślałem że zepsute, ale to majster dupa.

----------


## aiki

sprecyzuj "majster dupa"

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To dość precyzyjne określenie wydawało mi się. A że prawdziwe, to dodam tylko, że mi się leje z rekuperatora. Wczoraj rano wlazłem wylać wodę, dzisiaj wieczorem poszedłem drugi raz i już miska pełniutka (3mm do przelania), a poza tym woda cieknie z obudowy. Nie wiem dokładnie skąd, bo nie mam siły tego dzisiaj sprawdzać, ale znaczy to chyba, że coś jest zdupcone.

----------


## bob_budownik

Przemek musisz mieć skropliny podłączone do kanalizacji. Jak masz gdzieś tam odpowietrzenie do niej to daj tam trojnik.

----------


## ad_mar

I zastanów się od razu nad syfonem kulowym bo jak dmuchniesz mocniej przez jakiś czas to ci z normalnego syfonu wyparuje woda, pociągnie powietrze z kanalizy i będzie walić.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zastanawiam się nad nie daniem syfonu. Syfon to stojąca woda, która na poddaszu łatwo może zamarznąć. A co by było, gdybym nie dał syfonu? Przecież komory są od siebie odizolowane, więc smród byłby tylko na wyrzutni, a tam nie przeszkadza. Błądzę? Tylko dywaguję*.
_
*) Czy wiedziałeś, że dywagować nie oznacza wcale dyskutować, ani niczego podobnego, tylko, z włoskiego "błądzić" właśnie? Więc nie dywaguj! Błądź zwyczajnie, albo lepiej się odnajdź._

----------


## grend

W stpce - 2000pln to co ująleś ? Wszystko z meblami, RTV AGD ? Z tego co kojarze to jeszcze nie masz elewacji skoczonej ?

----------


## ad_mar

U mnie w każdym razie waliło na zwykłym wodnym syfonie, nie wiem jak to się ma do rozmieszczenia odpływów w komorach. Z tym że ja nie dywagowałem aż tak bo reku wisi w ogrzewanym pom. gospodarczym więc aż takiego błądzenia nie miałem

----------


## ad_mar

tak przy okazji u mnie w tym momencie wychodzi 2040zł/m2. łącznie z wyposażeniem i agd. ale brakuje mi jeszcze łazienki u góry i tynku na elewacji.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> W stpce - 2000pln to co ująleś ? Wszystko z meblami, RTV AGD ? Z tego co kojarze to jeszcze nie masz elewacji skoczonej ?


Na razie wydałem jakieś 240 tyś. Dom 128m2. 




> tak przy okazji u mnie w tym momencie wychodzi 2040zł/m2. łącznie z wyposażeniem i agd. ale brakuje mi jeszcze łazienki u góry i tynku na elewacji.


I brawo. Robotyś dużo panie wykonał.

----------


## ad_mar

wszystko panie poza stropem i dachem

----------


## R&K

ja syfona od reku nie mam już 4 sezony - rurka i spływa do wiaderka 20l - da się ...da się  :big grin:  - ale docelowo będzie odpły do kanalizacji z syfonem - ale nie bezpośrednio do głownej - tylko do umywalki - tak jak ktoś pisał by nic nie zassało wody z syfonu

PS> ad_mar - ladny wynik - masz szanse poniżej 3 zejsc w 3 sezonie

----------


## Elfir

> ja syfona od reku nie mam już 4 sezony - rurka i spływa do wiaderka 20l - da się ...da się e


ja też.

----------


## hektor80

Przemek, w temacie odnośnie COP=1 napisałeś że grzejąc teraz klimą odechciało Ci się kominka... doradź mi coś. właśnie jestem na etapie wyboru wkładu ale coraz więcej czytam o grzaniu klimą i już sam nie wiem co robić. wszyscy piszecie jak tanio to ogrzewanie wychodzi i dodatkowo cena zakupu urządzenia jest niższa niż wykończony kominek. Ja liczę że kominek na gotowe będzie mnie kosztował ok. 6tyś + własna praca. Niezłą klimę można wyrwać 3-3.5k. odczucie ciepła podobne chyba. Plusem klimy jest jakiś tam scheduler i to że mogę ją po prostu wyłączyć.podziel się proszę swoimi przemyśleniami i spostrzeżeniami...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

W tym momencie wcale nie chcę kominka, a żona jeszcze się waha. Nie wiem co z tego wyjdzie, ale faktycznie, jak do tej pory nie widzę potrzeby posiadania pieca w salonie. Klimatyzator mam o mocy grzewczej 6kW, dmucha powietrzem około 12 stopni cieplejszym od pokojowego, czyli wyczuwalne jest przyjemne ciepło. Żona czasem ustawia suszarkę z praniem pod klimą - nie wygląda to dobrze, ale pranie szybko schnie, a jesteśmy przecież u siebie i takie widoki można przełknąć. No i można tym łatwo sterować, a maksymalne dzienne zużycie jak do tej pory było około 12kWh, kiedy to już był mróz -6stC. 

W tym sezonie prawdopodobnie nie zrobimy wcale kominka, a potem się okaże. Ja miałem plany zrobić samemu wkład i samemu całość wykończyć, co by mnie wyniosło około 2 tyś (bez DGP, bo już mam), ale i tak nie widzę sensu. Trochę jednak z kominkiem jest roboty, może się coś zapalić, mam małe dziecko, które może się poparzyć, trzeba gdzieś drewno trzymać i to najlepiej w domu, żeby w zimie nie trzeba było wychodzić... same problemy. A korzyści niewiele, bo w salonie i tak mam 25stC, jest rewelacyjnie przyjemnie, a ten klimat kominka i oszczędności... 

Zobaczymy, co będę mówił na wiosnę. Na razie mi się nie pali.

----------


## hektor80

dzięki za wyczerpujące informacje. Dalej się jednak waham. Czy wiesz mniej więcej z jakim COP działa klima w momencie gdy na zew. jest np -5 lub -10? Jest to gdzieś w napisane w dokumentacji? Tak tez sobie myślę że zrobienie poźniej kominka będzie się wiązało z niezłym bałaganem w domu już zamieszkałym, jak już robić to teraz, przed zamieszkaniem. Klimę dołożę bez większej demolki. dalej dumam.... dzięki...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Sam nie wiem jak to będzie. Poczekaj, jeśli możesz.

----------


## hektor80

muszę decyzję podjąć dosc szybko bo chcialbym cos juz grzac bo sie chłodnawo w domu robi. Kotłownie dopiero koło grudnia-stycznia. Będę losował  :smile: 




> Ja miałem plany zrobić samemu wkład i samemu całość wykończyć, co by mnie wyniosło około 2 tyś (bez DGP, bo już mam), ale i tak nie widzę sensu.


NIe wiem czy w 2tyś się zmieścisz. Same płyty izolacyjne na moją bardzo prostą bryłę to koszt prawie 1tyś złotych (20szt.) Do tego koszt rur podłączeniowych to ok. 300zł. To już 1300zł a pasuje jakis jeszcze kamień/okładzina i się robi 2 tyś....  :sad:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

E tam... Płyta Firerock kosztuje 30zł/m2, profile, taśma aluminiowa, plyty gk jakieś grosze. Komplet rur mogę mieć poniżej 200zl.

https://www.leroymerlin.pl/izolacja-...FQOpUQodqmgOrw

Za 500zł będzie jakiś tynk ozdobny, kratka i metr ladnych płytek. Plus wkład za 800-900 złotych i powinno styknac dwa tysie.

----------


## grend

Jakos zabezpieczyłes Rekuperator przed mrozem ? ...bo zakładam ze na strychu bedziesz miał ujemna temperature

.. ja musze "cieszyć się" kominkiem, bo juz go mam. Moge sobie powachac smrodu jak wyjde na dwór, powrzucać drewno do kominka co podobno uspokaja i pół dnia patrzeć na ogien bo to podobno powoduje ze się jest szczęśliwszym..... te wszystkie powody do"cieszenia sie"  rekompensuje mi darmowe drewno. Nie wiem czy przypadkiem to sie nie zmieni gdy za ogrzewanie bede płacił 1500 rocznie...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Rekuperator ma 10cm ocieplenia styropianowego i doprowadzenie powietrza z GWC o dodatniej temperaturze. Jeszcze muszę pokończyć to i owo i zdjęcia wtedy okażę, a kiedyś, hen, hen, w odległej przyszłości planuję zrobić izolowane pomieszczenie na poddaszu. 

Mi kominek w starym domu odpowiadał, ale tu... nie mam motywacji, bo ciepło i tanio jak na razie.

----------


## hektor80

> E tam... Płyta Firerock kosztuje 30zł/m2, profile, taśma aluminiowa, plyty gk jakieś grosze. Komplet rur mogę mieć poniżej 200zl.
> 
> https://www.leroymerlin.pl/izolacja-...FQOpUQodqmgOrw
> 
> Za 500zł będzie jakiś tynk ozdobny, kratka i metr ladnych płytek. Plus wkład za 800-900 złotych i powinno styknac dwa tysie.


z tego co się orientuje kominkarze nie bardzo polecają płyty z wełny z uwagi na ich pylenie.Polecane są krzemianowo-wapienne... no ale sztuka kosztuje coś kolo 50zł (50x100cm)

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Te płyty są zabezpieczone folią aluminiową i klei się to razem również aluminiową taśmą. Zrobiłem tak w starym domu i było to dobre, a pylenie jest i tak, bo podnosi się kurz. Może jakiś filtr na wejściu by pomógł, nie wiem, ale te drogie płyty to według mnie niepotrzebny wydatek.

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

Witam

Ja z innej beczki, zastanawiam się czy dać rekuperator do pom. gospodarczego czy na nieużytkowy strych i zaizolować.

Nie będzie przeszkadzało ci wdrapywanie się na poddasze by wymienić filtry co 2-3mc? To dla mnie główny argument dlaczego dać go do pom. gospodarczego. Planujesz korzystać z poddasza?

Może było to wyjaśnione ale już jakiś czas temu czytałem dziennik od początku.

----------


## Greg_81

Dziennik Samoroba czyta się super, jestem na etapie SSo i teraz to chyba bym kilka rzeczy pozmieniał w swoim Gawełku  :Smile:  Największą uwagę zwracam na system ogrzewania i tu kable trochę kusza, ale u mnie może byc trudno, gdyż zapotrzebowanie jest wyższe a koszty za ogrzewaniu za sezon to w 2 tys chwiałbym się zmieścić.
Gdzie najlepiej uderzać z wykonaniem wyceny przy założeniu że  kable grzejne będą jako główne zródło ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Rekuperator dawaj w ogrzewanym pomieszczeniu najlepiej. Żałuję, że mam na strychu, ogólnie to gdybym wiedział to co wiem, to bym zrobił inaczej. Musial bym przebijać 4 ryry fi 200 przez strop, a poza tym rekuperator jest duży i go słychać. Będę kiedyś kawałek strychu ocieplać na szczęście, to będzie gites tenteges.

Dzięki Grzesiu za pochwałę. Potem jest gorzej, bo ze mnie powietrze zlazło i się rozpiłem, ale to przejściowe i będzie lepiej.
Na razie nie grzeję kablami, tylko klimatyzatorem. Poszło jakieś 150-180 kWh, częściowo w taniej taryfie, więc na razie około 100zł. Kable to na mrozy -15 stopni są.

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

> Rekuperator dawaj w ogrzewanym pomieszczeniu najlepiej. Żałuję, że mam na strychu, ogólnie to gdybym wiedział to co wiem, to bym zrobił inaczej. Musial bym przebijać 4 ryry fi 200 przez strop, a poza tym rekuperator jest duży i go słychać. Będę kiedyś kawałek strychu ocieplać na szczęście, to będzie gites tenteges.


No właśnie, jak jest w pom. gospodarczym to muszę mieć 4 otwory w stropie (monolitycznym). Robię też GWC ale podobno zwykłą czerpnie też trzeba mieć.

Boję się że jak zaczne manewrować takimi rurami w pom. gospodarczym to mi miejsca zabraknie no i efekt wizualny tego mizerny raczej.
Dlatego myślałem o wrzuceniu na strop i zbudowaniu jakiegoś "domku" ze styropianiu 20cm tylko nadal trzeba by tam wchodzić i filtry wymieniać a wejście na strop mam w korytarzu. Planowałem je zaizolować od góry czym się da i nie korzystać.

----------


## R&K

Rekuperator powinnien stac jaknablizej czerpni - to jedyny konstruktywny wniosek jaki zauwazylem majac na poddaszu - po przeniesieniu jest w PT na parterze 1m od sciany - idelanie = czerpnia w scianie i prosto do requ

robiac strop wkladasz rury 200 i masz pozamiatane - pozniej sie z 2 stron do nich mocujesz

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

> Rekuperator powinnien stac jaknablizej czerpni - to jedyny konstruktywny wniosek jaki zauwazylem majac na poddaszu - po przeniesieniu jest w PT na parterze 1m od sciany - idelanie = czerpnia w scianie i prosto do requ
> 
> robiac strop wkladasz rury 200 i masz pozamiatane - pozniej sie z 2 stron do nich mocujesz


Czerpnia będzie z GWC więc wychodzić będzie z podłogi i czy dotrze do sufitu na parterze czy na poddasze to już żadna różnica bo odcinek prosty.

Z tymi dziurami fi200 na etapie lania stropu to wydawało mi się proste dopóki nie dotarło do mnie że to będą 4 dziury obok siebie, to może lepiej zrobić 1 i mniej zagięć później.

OK, kończę off top bo to nie miejsce  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Miejsce idealne. Wszelkie oftopy, a nawet wypowiedzi na temat idealne. Akurat reku to na temat.

Też przejścia powienienem zrobić na etapie lania stropu, a nie zrobiłem i potem miałem takiego zawiasa nad tymi dziurami, że ostatecznie jest reku na poddaszu. 

Konrad, weź rozwiń o tej czerpni. Mam zakopaną rurę kanalizacyjną 25mb i te 3 na poddaszu w tę, czy w ową, nie zrobią chyba różnicy.

----------


## Greg_81

> Dzięki Grzesiu za pochwałę. Potem jest gorzej, bo ze mnie powietrze zlazło i się rozpiłem, ale to przejściowe i będzie lepiej.
> Na razie nie grzeję kablami, tylko klimatyzatorem. Poszło jakieś 150-180 kWh, częściowo w taniej taryfie, więc na razie około 100zł. Kable to na mrozy -15 stopni są.


Zastanawiam się jak powietrze wydmuchiwane z klimatyzatora  zapewni ciepło we wszystkich pomieszczeniach jednocześnie, -Przybliżycie mi to technicznie.

----------


## Marek.M

> Zastanawiam się jak powietrze wydmuchiwane z klimatyzatora  zapewni ciepło we wszystkich pomieszczeniach jednocześnie, -Przybliżycie mi to technicznie.


A mnie jeszcze interesuje, jak takie powietrze wpływa na wentylację, na rekuperator?

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

> Miejsce idealne. Wszelkie oftopy, a nawet wypowiedzi na temat idealne. Akurat reku to na temat.
> 
> Też przejścia powienienem zrobić na etapie lania stropu, a nie zrobiłem i potem miałem takiego zawiasa nad tymi dziurami, że ostatecznie jest reku na poddaszu. 
> 
> Konrad, weź rozwiń o tej czerpni. Mam zakopaną rurę kanalizacyjną 25mb i te 3 na poddaszu w tę, czy w ową, nie zrobią chyba różnicy.


No to za błogosławieństwem kontynuuje  :smile: 

Już rozumiem dlaczego napisałeś 3 w tą czy w tą. U ciebie rury są (chyba) pod stropem dlatego faktycznie i tak przebijasz strop.

*U ciebie*
1. Czerpnia z GWC
2. nawiew
3. wywiew

a wyrzutnia w komin/sciane

U mnie będzie czerpnia w ścianie wschodniej na nieużytkowym poddaszu

*U mnie*
1. Czerpnia z poddasza
2. nawiewy (prowadzone na stropie)
3. wywiew (prowadzone na stropie)
4. wyrzutnia w kominie

+ GWC z podłogi ale to już nie przebija stropu

Czyli mam 4 przejścia przez strop obok siebie.

Zamiast tego mógłbym dać reku na poddasze i mieć tylko 1 przebicie dla rury GWC i całość by szła po poddaszu zasypana 40cm celulozy (może nawet grubiej)

Zalety:
- brak dziur w stropie
- 1m2 miejsca wolnego w pom gospodarczym

Wady
- wdrapywanie sie na nieużytkowe poddasze co 3mc by wymienic filtr

----------


## karolek75

> - wdrapywanie sie na nieużytkowe poddasze co 3mc by wymienic filtr


Czestotliwosc zalezy od rodzaju uzytych filtrow bo F7 czesciej niz G4  i okolicy - czyt. jak bardzo smrodzą sąsiedzi. Ja co najmniej co miesiac w okresie grzewczym, co 2 latem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Zastanawiam się jak powietrze wydmuchiwane z klimatyzatora  zapewni ciepło we wszystkich pomieszczeniach jednocześnie, -Przybliżycie mi to technicznie.


Ja mam tyle styropianu w podłodze:



i w tym styropianie takie kanały:





Ciągnie to powietrze z salonu spod sufitu i rozpycha po domu. Kominek też można podłączyć.




> A mnie jeszcze interesuje, jak takie powietrze wpływa na wentylację, na rekuperator?


Na wentylację nie wpływa, bo to w 100% recyrkulacja. Na rekuperator pozytywnie, bo jak w domu cieplej, to i reku trudniej zamarza.




> Już rozumiem dlaczego napisałeś 3 w tą czy w tą. U ciebie rury są (chyba) pod stropem dlatego faktycznie i tak przebijasz strop.


Inaczej. Mam GWC wprowadzony na strych po ścianie zewnętrznej i przykryte to jest styropianem. Myślałem, że nie będę miał GWC, więc nie zrobiłem na etapie fundamentów, a potem się musiałem ratować wprowadzaniem po ścianie. Trudno.
Na strychu mam rozdzielacze i skrzynki od WM, więc musiałbym z rozdzielaczy przejść piętro niżej, podłączyć GWC (przez strop, albo ścianę) i zrobić wyrzutnię kominową (znów przepust). Zmiękła mi rura i mam na strychu. 




> Czestotliwosc zalezy od rodzaju uzytych filtrow bo F7 czesciej niz G4  i okolicy - czyt. jak bardzo smrodzą sąsiedzi. Ja co najmniej co miesiac w okresie grzewczym, co 2 latem.


Nie jest aż tak źle. Ostatnio tam byłem często, bo mi ciekło z reku, więc musiałem to naprawić. Filtrów na razie nie mam wcale (wiem, wiem, no comment) i wilgotność w domu 60-70%. To dużo? Wczoraj dopiero nabyłem higrometr i chyba muszę zwiększyć wydajność. Jak myślicie?

----------


## Marek.M

Optymalnie 50-60% wilgotności.

----------


## gambit565

@Przemek Kardyś
rozumiem, ze masz w jednym miejscu anemostat/kratke i tam ciagniesz powietrze do tej recyrkulacji?
jakim wentylatorem to napedzasz?
jaki masz przeplyw i predkosci w tym rozprowadzeniu?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> @Przemek Kardyś
> rozumiem, ze masz w jednym miejscu anemostat/kratke i tam ciagniesz powietrze do tej recyrkulacji?
> jakim wentylatorem to napedzasz?
> jaki masz przeplyw i predkosci w tym rozprowadzeniu?


W salonie mam na razie miejsce na kominek, czyli taką wnękę. Oprócz tego jest sufit ozdobny z LED-ami, podwieszany, który w tą wnękę nie wchodzi, bo i po co? Czyli patrząc od strony wnęki jest ten sufit nie zamknięty, czego nie widać z salonu i nie kłuje w oczy, ale jest tam przestrzeń, którędy wlatuje ciepłe powietrze z salonu (pod sufitem najcieplejsze), potem idzie tym sufitem podwieszanym, potem przechodzi przez ścianę, potem jest taka L-ka z ocynku wstawiona w kąt pokoju, co robi kanał do ziemi, potem jest przejście z pionu w poziom, wentylator EBM Papst K3G 220 RC 05-03, a potem te kanały, co je widać na zdjęciach.

Nie wiem jaki tam jest przepływ. Miałem kiedyś anemometr i drugi zajebiasty wentylator do rekuperatora, ale zostawiłem w starym domu z którego się wyprowadziłem, a potem mamusia robiła sobie remont, wpuściła ludzi do domu, a sama pojechała na pielgrzymkę i jak mi było trzeba wentylator bo grzyb zaczął wychodzić, to się okazało, że go wcięło! Próbowałem z mamusią o tym pogadać, ale zadzwoniła po policję że ją nękam, a mi powiedziała "trzeba sobie było pilnować". Oprócz tego użyła moich wkładów do kominka jako podstawki pod jakieś swoje rzeczy, no i mi się te wkłady pokruszyły. Też o tym wspomniałem, ale przyjechali policjanci, a mamusia z płynącym makijażem tłumaczyła im, jaki to ja jestem skurwysyn, bo ona mi dała wszystko, a ja ją teraz nachodzę i terroryzuje. Żona i dwie córeczki stojące z boku nie mogły sobie tego w głowach poskładać, ale szczęście od Boga że tam były, bo by mnie kurwa wsadzili.

Aha, przepływ. Ten wentylator ma chyba około 1000m3/h max, a steruje się nim napięciem 0-10V. Sprawdzałem multimetrem i jak jest ustawiony na fajnie, to ma na wejściu jakieś 2,5V. Jak to się przekłada na przepływ? Nie wiem.

----------


## R&K

> Konrad, weź rozwiń o tej czerpni. Mam zakopaną rurę kanalizacyjną 25mb i te 3 na poddaszu w tę, czy w ową, nie zrobią chyba różnicy.


poczytaj od tego ostu a jesli Ci sie chce to jeszcze ze 2-3 str wczesniej by poznac pomiary 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5606567

chodzilo oto ze rura od czerpni do jednostki byla badzo dluga spora czesc powietrza podgrzewala sie cieplem z domu zanim dotarla do rekuperatora

----------


## hektor80

Przemek, włączyłeś juz kable czy dalej jedziesz na klimie?Kilka tygodni już tak grzejesz, dalej podtrzymujesz dobrą opinie na taki sposób ogrzewania?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Na razie jest dobrze. Szczerze powiedziawszy to pewnie włączyłbym kable, ale nie są podpięte, a ja mam żniwa piecowe i nie mam czasu. W domu ciepło - w sypialni na końcu 21,8 st C, a w salonie około 23,5. Dzisiaj klima chodzi cały dzień, czyli rano około godziny, pomiędzy 10-11, potem przerwa dwie godziny na spanie małej (jednostka zewnętrzna jest na ścianie jej pokoju i mocno hałasuje), a potem od 13:00 do teraz, czyli do 21:12. Poszło 15kWh, czyli niecałe 10zł. 

Teraz tak na to patrząc, skoro kiedyś wychodził mi COP=2,8, to pewnie dzisiaj, przy temperaturze -1 do -3 COP wyjdzie nieco ponad 2. Czyli kable w II taryfie dałyby chyba praktycznie to samo jeśli chodzi o koszty. Muszę je tylko podłączyć, ale jak tu się wyrwać, kiedy zarobek na piecu za jedno popołudnie i wieczór to średnio 300zł, a żona akurat nie pracuje?

----------


## sebcioc55

a takie grzeni klimą nie wysusza Ci powietrza? Jaką masz wilgotność w domu?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

W salonie 52% / 23,5stC. W ostatniej sypialni 64% / 22,4stC. Nawiew 32% / 17,8stC. Na zewnątrz 80% / -1stC. Spawność rekuperacji wychodzi 78%, ale to zależy od warunków, bo miałem wcześniej ponad 85%. Rury muszę zaizolować i GWC podłączyć.

----------


## sebcioc55

> W salonie 52% / 23,5stC. W ostatniej sypialni 64% / 22,4stC. Nawiew 32% / 17,8stC. Na zewnątrz 80% / -1stC. Spawność rekuperacji wychodzi 78%, ale to zależy od warunków, bo miałem wcześniej ponad 85%. Rury muszę zaizolować i GWC podłączyć.


no to spoko, te 23,5* to ze wzgledu na dziecko? Bo toż to na golasa nawet za gorąco  :wink:

----------


## hektor80

> Na razie jest dobrze. Szczerze powiedziawszy to pewnie włączyłbym kable, ale nie są podpięte, a ja mam żniwa piecowe i nie mam czasu. W domu ciepło - w sypialni na końcu 21,8 st C, a w salonie około 23,5. Dzisiaj klima chodzi cały dzień, czyli rano około godziny, pomiędzy 10-11, potem przerwa dwie godziny na spanie małej (jednostka zewnętrzna jest na ścianie jej pokoju i mocno hałasuje), a potem od 13:00 do teraz, czyli do 21:12. Poszło 15kWh, czyli niecałe 10zł. 
> 
> Teraz tak na to patrząc, skoro kiedyś wychodził mi COP=2,8, to pewnie dzisiaj, przy temperaturze -1 do -3 COP wyjdzie nieco ponad 2. Czyli kable w II taryfie dałyby chyba praktycznie to samo jeśli chodzi o koszty. Muszę je tylko podłączyć, ale jak tu się wyrwać, kiedy zarobek na piecu za jedno popołudnie i wieczór to średnio 300zł, a żona akurat nie pracuje?


czyli granicą opłacalności (w przypadku twojej klimy) jest ok. 0 stopni. Niżej już chyba sie nie bardzo opłaca ją włączać . choć z drugiej strony tutaj masz ciepło od razu, podejrzewam ze pierwsze uruchomienie kabelków może być prądożerne...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kilka stopni mrozu może być. Dzisiaj było ze 3 na plusie i mam zużycie 5,6kWh od 13:00 do 18:06, czyli jakieś 1,12kWh/h. Wczoraj było 15kWh za 9h, czyli 1,67kWh/h, było wprawdzie 3 stopnie mniej na zewnątrz, ale głównym winowajcą było chyba ustawienie. Wczoraj miałem ustawione na 28stC, a dzisiaj tylko 25stC. Przy maksymalnych mocach działa to mniej wydajnie zdaje mi się.

Te temperatury to tylko w okolicach klimatyzatora, bo przy wskazaniu 28 na klimie, termometr w drugim kącie salonu pokazuje 23,5.

----------


## chemical

Jak Ty to robisz kolego, że masz taką dużą wilgotność ?  dużo gotowania i suszenia ubrań, czy jak ? u mnie tego brak i tylko 2 os.  :Confused: 

Ja mam wilgotność na poziomie 38% przy temp. 22st.C, wydajność centrali 34% - 120m3/h.

Jakie masz GWC, rura czy żwir ? mi chodzi po głowie, ale po sezonie zimowym wyciągne wnioski, ze względu na odzysk ciepła pewnie się inwestycja nie opłaca, ale w przypadku żwirowaca mamy jeszcze oczyszczanie powietrzna i zwiększenie wilgotności

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mam tak, że czerpnia i wyrzutnia są na poddaszu nieizolowanym, oddzielone od siebie może 1,5m powietrza. Nie wyciągaj na razie wniosków, tylko czekaj końca.

A tymczasem udało mi się coś w domu śturnąć, a mianowicie podłogówkę. Do tej pory nic, tylko piece i i piece:





i skrzynki:



i sprzęty do robienia pieców:



i mam serdecznie dość. Żona sama bidulka dom zagruntowała:



Muszę tylko w krużganku drugą warstwę kleju położyć i słup zaciągnąć. To na wiosnę. Może. 

W domu zrobiło się chłodno i klimatyzator musiał działać na maxa, co nie było ekonomiczne. Z chęcią więc olałem te pieprzone piece i zmontowałem sobie prowizorycznie podłogówkę.









Każde grzane pomieszczenie ma swoje własne dwie puszki instalacyjne - w jednej miał być przekaźnik, a w drugiej podłączenie termometru Dallas DS18B20, ale ostatecznie przekaźnik się rozrósł i trzeba było usunąć nieco ściany. Przekaźniki wybrałem Relpol RM85, 16A, z cewką 12V (stosunkowo mały prąd ~33mA, łatwo dostępne źródło napięcia), a w celu łatwego podłączenia i ewentualnej wymiany zdecydowałem się na gniazdo. Sam przekaźnik jest malutki, ale żeby go pewnie podłączyć konieczne byłoby lutowanie, co mnie nieco przerasta, a już szczególnie moją cierpliwość. Kupiłem więc gniazda GZS80 z zaciskami śrubowymi, wprawdzie tylko 10A, ale największy obwód jaki mam - salonowy - zużywa tylko 7,4A, więc jest OK. Cały dom podłączony jest częściowo do każdej z trzech faz, mam osobny podlicznik na kable podłogowe, ale zdjęcia nie proszony nie wstawię, bo się wstydam. 
Teraz, kiedy już mam podłączone wszystkie przekaźniki, to kable zasilające ich cewki (4x2x0,5mm) zbiegają się w jednym miejscu, dalej jest zasilacz uniwersalny i najtańszy programator czasowy za 15zł. I działa to.

W przyszłości, kiedy znów będę rzygał oparami farby do pieców, albo rozpieprzę ostatnią porcelankę od palnika spawarki ciskając nim o ziemię kiedy znów poparzę sobie jajko elektrodą, to podłączę termometry po 1-WIRE i zrobię jakiś sensowniejszy sterownik na Arduino, bo na razie tylko na sztywno sterowanie czasowe.

I teraz wrażenia. Mam chudziak - folię - 35cm styro - folię - 8cm wylewki z kablami - podkład XPS 5mm - panele 8mm (70% domu) i resztę płytki. Podłoga dziś rano miała 25,8stC po całej nocy grzania (to ostatnia taka noc, rozgrzewanie, teges, teraz tylko po 3 godziny) w salonie i 25,4stC w kuchni na płytkach. To temperatury zmierzone tuż nad podłogą. Po 15 godzinach bez grzania w salonie nad podłogą jest 22,7stC, podłoga jest wciąż przyjemna w kontakcie z bosą stopą, jest ciepło (niecałe 22stC na analogowym na wysokości ~1,7m), a w kuchni płytki już się wychłodziły. 
Dałem podkład XPS 5mm, który jest praktycznie zakazany na ogrzewanie podłogowe, ale u mnie miał przytrzymać energię w podłodze na dłużej i podnieść temperaturę samej podłogi i tak się chyba dzieje. Jakby co, to jestem pierwszy do patentu!

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja poproszę zdjęce podlicznika, nie używać klimy do końca zimy i potem znowu zdjecie podlicznika  :wink:  Poczekaj jeszcze z tydzień i powiedz jak Twoim zdaniem (i rodzinki też zapytaj) jest lepiej jak grzejesz klimatyzatorem czy podłogą? Bo mi zawsze grzanie powietrzem nie pasowało i ciekaw jestem opinii kogoś kto miał jedno,  teraz ma drugie w krótkim czasie.

BTW: brawo dla żony że domu kolorów nadała  :smile:  widzę że wejście masz po marmurach, podobnie jak u mnie, ja mam egzotyczne drewno z Japonii - wyglądające zupełnie jak palety  :wink:

----------


## Beskidziak

Pomimo rocznego zamieszkiwania to te kabelki mam tak samo  :roll eyes:  i do garażu nie da się wjechać.............może by to jakoś ustawowo unormować :wink: ( nie skończysz- nie mieszkasz)
Najgorsze, że w sumie nie przeszkadza i chęci ni ma.....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Ja poproszę zdjęce podlicznika, nie używać klimy do końca zimy i potem znowu zdjecie podlicznika


Musiałbym rozdzielnię fotografować, a ta wymaga face-liftingu. Licznik startował od zera. Tera jest 91kWh za trzy noce. Klimą poszło soł far etfa 300 kWh. Na wiosnę przypomnij i mam ten zbity licznik na poddaszu przykręcić, to pokaże zużycie klimą.




> Poczekaj jeszcze z tydzień i powiedz jak Twoim zdaniem (i rodzinki też zapytaj) jest lepiej jak grzejesz klimatyzatorem czy podłogą? Bo mi zawsze grzanie powietrzem nie pasowało i ciekaw jestem opinii kogoś kto miał jedno,  teraz ma drugie w krótkim czasie.


Podłoga to podstawa. Póki była w miarę ciepła, to grzanie klimą wystarczało. Kiedy zrobiła się chłodna trzeba było podkręcać temperaturę nawiewu, więc COP mocno spadał i zostawał koszt grzania kablami w nocy przy mniejszym komforcie. W tej chwili myślę, że najlepiej jest zrobić grzanie akumulacyjne w nocy do temperatury jakiejś minimalnie mniejszej niż zadana, a resztę uzupełniać po zmroku klimą na najniższych nastawach, albo zyskami słonecznymi. Tutaj mam cały sterownik z algorytmem do opracowania, więc spoko... niczego jeszcze nie zawaliłem... ... ... myślę.




> BTW: brawo dla żony że domu kolorów nadała  widzę że wejście masz po marmurach, podobnie jak u mnie, ja mam egzotyczne drewno z Japonii - wyglądające zupełnie jak palety


Ano, nieźle jej to wyszło. Miała teleskopowy wysięgnik do wałka, ale tak prosto trzymać to ja bym nie utrzymał. Brawo Ona. 
Co to za drzewo? Ja mam niemieckie Odcientenzdachuodpaden.

----------


## grend

Sterujesz temperatura na kazde pomieszczenie z rozdzielni ? Masz każde pomieszczenie osobno czy jakos podzielone na grupy.

Z tym XPSem jestem ciekawy jak to wygląda z zuzyciem energii, aby "przebic się" przez XPS. Temperaturę mierzysz w betonie czy na płytkach ? Bo jakbyś porównywał w betonie to temperatura w kuchni by musiała być nizsza niz w w pokoju. Zobacz sobie jak pokazywał Sebcio temperaturę - płytki +2 stopnie więcej niż panel. Reasumując musisz bardziej naładować podłogę z XPSem niż w kuchni aby uzyskać tąka samą temperature powietrza. Później jest dłużej utrzymywana z tego tytułu, tylko nie wiem czy to ma sens bo masz mozliwość doładowania 2 godziny w dzień. 
Jest różnica miedzy temp w nocy a w dzien i bezwładnośc nie powinna sięgac az 3 stopni w ciągu 17 godzin - 25-22stopni, tym bardziej jeszcze że nie ma takich dużych ujemnych temperatur. Może to kwestia tzw wygrzania...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dużo pytań.

Na razie nie steruję temperaturą, tylko odpalam kable na 3 godziny, co daje niecałe 19kWh na dobę. Sterownik mam zamiar dorobić 11-to kanałowy, ale co to będzie i kiedy, to już napiszę jak zrobię. Odczyty są na razie z termometrów położonych nad podłogą, ale czujniki podłogowe mam zalane w peszlu w betonie i czekają podłączenia.
Podłoga w kuchni i salonie dostaje tyle samo energii na 1m2, ale ta w kuchni jest już rano chłodniejsza, a na koniec dnia prawie całkiem zimna, czyli ta energia przez płytki szybciej wychodzi, co jest oczywiste. Przy panelach byłoby to nieco wolniej, ale chciałem to jeszcze spowolnić, co się udało dzięki podkładowi. Podłogę muszę wprawdzie grzać do wyższej temperatury, ale to przekłada się na komfort, bo jest przyjemniej, no i ta energia ucieka dłużej, co nie powoduje takiego przegrzania rano. Faktycznie są jeszcze dwie godziny taniej taryfy po południu, może z nich skorzystam. Na razie jednak postanowiłem dogrzewać się klimatyzacją jakby była potrzeba.

Ta bezwładność to trudno powiedzieć, bo na pewno się to wygrzewało na początku. Nie śledzę dokładnie wskazań termometrów, w domu mam ciepło, ale jak zauważyłeś na zewnątrz jest ciepło. Zobaczę co będzie i po prostu napiszę.

----------


## marcko

Przemek  - jakbym mógł Cię prosić o cofnięcie w czasie do wieńca  :smile: 
czytałem że nie chcesz go obmurowywać tylko zrobisz szalunek, ale później info nie było o tym, a wydaje mi się że cosik tam masz - tylko co? 
beton komórkowy czy jakiś styro?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zdjęć nie mam, bo to był jakoś tak niesamowicie trudny etap budowy, a jak już doszło do szalowania wieńców, to chciałem to jak najszybciej skończyć i nie myślałem o dokumentacji. Mam Ci ja tak...

Na początku zrobiłem wewnętrzny szalunek wokół ścian nośnych. Miałem deski 1,25", o szerokości 16-20cm i długościach 2,5-5m. Porobiłem nacięcia w stemplach i wsadziłem w nie deski, żeby wystawały 4-5cm nad mur. To miał być tzw. wieniec opuszczony, czyli taka poduszka z betonu pod belkami, żeby nie leżały bezpośrednio na miękkich bloczkach BK.





I teraz wieniec. Miałem go o wysokości 21cm (pustak) + 4~5cm (wieniec opuszczony) + ~4cm (nadbeton), czyli około 30cm. Zrobiłem więc na początek blaty z dwóch desek, nieco szersze niż sam wieniec. Potem [email protected]!$%@$^&%... rysunek wrzucę...



Blaty wyszły około 40cm, połączone 3-ma deskami w poprzek za pomocą gwoździ. Skręciłem je z wewnętrznym szalunkiem za pomocą szpilek, zrobionych z pręta gwintowanego M12. U mnie były chyba długości 40cm, bo takie najsensowniej można było kupić pręty (1mb lub 2mb). Wewnętrzne szalunki podparłem stemplami, a do wiercenia użyłem odpowiednio długiego wiertła do drewna fi16 (jakieś 15-20zł z EPM, czy inne badziewie). Na koniec bardzo ważne i nie ma tego na rysunku i będzie na sprawdzianie, to zakotwiczyć górę. Trzeba od góry górnej deski blatu zewnętrznego wbić gwoździa, albo wkręcić wkręta i przywiązać go drutem do belki stropowej. To naprawdę ważne, bo bez tego *NA PEWNO* wykręci Wam szalunek górą i będzie wybrzuszenie z betonu, a w skrajnych przypadkacj potrafi wyrwać cały blat i jest wtedy bajzel.

Styropian to ten jasnoniebieski. Wyrwało mi go nad oknem tarasowym, bo zapomniałem dać tych drutów, o których pisałem powyżej (dwie gruszki już stały, a ja w sresie... i poszło).

----------


## sebcioc55

fajny patent z tymi sznurkami  :smile:

----------


## R&K

a z JS ami o ile mnie problemu  :big tongue:  
patrz ZX35  :big tongue:

----------


## marcko

> ...
> 
> Styropian to ten jasnoniebieski. Wyrwało mi go nad oknem tarasowym, bo zapomniałem dać tych drutów, o których pisałem powyżej (dwie gruszki już stały, a ja w sresie... i poszło).


Dzięki - właśnie o to mi chodziło - dużo tego styro dałeś? myślałem tak z 3 cm żeby mocno wieńca nie ograniczać

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dałem 5cm i kierbud to zaakceptował.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pewnie zastanawiacie się co tam u mnie słychać. Otóż słychać nieco WM w nocy, ale nie na tyle, żeby to przeszkadzało. Właściwie to słychać tylko na wyciągach, co w pokojach zupełnie nie jest odczuwalnie, więc bym to tak zostawił, ale... 

*SIĘ LEJE I ZAMARZA!!!* 
Ciągle to nie jest zaizolowane i w ogóle to tak rozdupcone wszystko, więc jak się już do tego zabiorę, to chcę zrobić całość.
I tutaj pojawia się pytanie: gdzie umieścić wentylatory, bo mam wyciągowy po ciepłej stronie i nawiewny po zimnej, a widziałem, że w rekuperatorach wywiewny jest po stronie wyrzutni. Przecież tam jest 100% wilgotności, to czy on tam nie dostanie w palnik? Z drugiej strony nawiewny po stronie zimnej to zawsze dalej od pokojów, a w rekuperatorach jest po stronie ciepłej. Why??? 

Jak Wy to macie? I co powinienem zrobić, żeby potem tego nie przerabiać?

----------


## imrahil

wentylator w rekuperatorze jest po czystej stronie filtra.

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

> Pewnie zastanawiacie się co tam u mnie słychać. Otóż słychać nieco WM w nocy, ale nie na tyle, żeby to przeszkadzało. Właściwie to słychać tylko na wyciągach, co w pokojach zupełnie nie jest odczuwalnie, więc bym to tak zostawił, ale... 
> 
> *SIĘ LEJE I ZAMARZA!!!* 
> Ciągle to nie jest zaizolowane i w ogóle to tak rozdupcone wszystko, więc jak się już do tego zabiorę, to chcę zrobić całość.
> I tutaj pojawia się pytanie: gdzie umieścić wentylatory, bo mam wyciągowy po ciepłej stronie i nawiewny po zimnej, a widziałem, że w rekuperatorach wywiewny jest po stronie wyrzutni. Przecież tam jest 100% wilgotności, to czy on tam nie dostanie w palnik? Z drugiej strony nawiewny po stronie zimnej to zawsze dalej od pokojów, a w rekuperatorach jest po stronie ciepłej. Why??? 
> 
> Jak Wy to macie? I co powinienem zrobić, żeby potem tego nie przerabiać?


Myślę że wilgoć tak nie przeszkadza jak... brud, no właśnie, w tych wszystkich reku wentylatory są za fitrami

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Czyli filtry przed wymiennikiem, a wentyle za nimi i takie grupy po stronie zewnętrznej?
Pytam, bo tam sie dzieją rzeczy dziwne - na przykład mam skrzynkę z wentylatorem na wyciągu, nieocieploną i woda się skrapla w przedziale przed wentylem, a za nim już nie. Dziwne trochę.

----------


## Beskidziak

> Czyli filtry przed wymiennikiem, a wentyle za nimi i takie grupy po stronie zewnętrznej?
> Pytam, bo tam sie dzieją rzeczy dziwne - na przykład mam skrzynkę z wentylatorem na wyciągu, nieocieploną i woda się skrapla w przedziale przed wentylem, a za nim już nie. Dziwne trochę.


Nie masz tam różnicy średnic przyłączy przed i za wentylem......może z jednej strony następuje spręż a z drugiej rozpręż...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Różnicy nie ma, a sprez i rozprez oczywiście nastepuje. Tylko przed wentylem jest podcisnienie, więc woda powinna skraplac sie w niższej temperaturze, czyli ogólnie powinno być mniej skroplin, prawda?

----------


## Beskidziak

> Różnicy nie ma, a sprez i rozprez oczywiście nastepuje. Tylko przed wentylem jest podcisnienie, więc woda powinna skraplac sie w niższej temperaturze, czyli ogólnie powinno być mniej skroplin, prawda?


Fakt ....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

I bądź tu mądry  :big grin: 

Dobra, wczoraj z nudów wyszedłem sobie na strych, zajarałem i ociepliłem resztę stropu. Brakło mi płyt 15cm, więc musiałem ciąć te 30-ki, które robiły mi za podesty pod robotę na wysokościach nieco wyższych niż można podskoczyć, a wczoraj wyglądały jak sterta śmieci. Niestety trudno się pozbyć styropianu, więc go musiałem wykorzystać i przy pomocy metrówki i tępej, ręcznej, markowej piły EPM podzieliłem odpady na strawne kawałki i upchałem w wielką dziurę nad salonem. Wyszło mi naprawdę super, aż żona w zachwyt wpadła. Tylko zeszło 2,5 godziny.

No i dalej się leje, ale teraz już do nieprzemakalnych pojemników w formie wanienki dla bobasa, pokrywki na ciasto i nieferromagnetycznego garnka, który w nowoczesnym domu wariatów także ma swoje miejsce. A ja śmiałem się z żony, że chciała przyoszczędzić. 

Na strychu moja Ania posprzątała aż dzisiaj na błysk, bo chyba jej się ta robota tak spodobała, że się nie będzie gniewać jak sobie jeszcze zajaram czasem. Tak hobbistycznie.

EDIT: Jednak gospodarczo. Takie gospodarskie jaranie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Jak masz komin to i palić trzeba  :big grin: 

BTW: poka jaki to sufit musiałeś malować co u mnie pisałeś i czemu?

----------


## hektor80

pytanie odnośnie sterowania klimy poprzez Wifi.. czy można ustawić sobie kilka przedzialow czasowych włączania i wyłączania urządzenia? jezeli tak to czy dla poszczegolnych okresow mozna ustawic rozne temp??

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

W ogóle to nie działa. Nie wiem dlaczego, ale przy każdej próbie ustawienia harmonogramu przez Wi-Fi wyskakuje mi "błąd rezerwacji" i tyle. Działa tylko z pilota, ale co to za działanie, skoro to tylko jednorazowe przelaczenie?
Niby można sterować wszystkim - czasem, temperaturą, mocą wentylatora i zaluzjami, ale tylko niby.

----------


## hektor80

zgłaszałeś to na support? bo tak się właśnie zastanawiam czy to cale wi-fi jest potrzebne bo LG które sobie upatrzyłem niestety nie ma wifi a wydaje mi sie ze taki scheduler byłby przydatny...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie zgłaszałem, a chyba powinienem dla zasady. Niemniej jednak nie włączam tego codziennie i nie zawsze o tej samej porze, więc to może niepotrzebne. Uczciwie pisząc wolę, żeby to nie chodziło wcale, niż na minimalnej mocy, bo to zawsze jednak dmuch, a przede wszystkim jednostka zewnętrzna mnie wnerwia i w tym sezonie już jej nie ruszę.

No i pogrzebałem trochę w WM, wentyl wyciągowy dałem prawie przy samej wyrzutni i go praktycznie nie słychać, podkręciłem obroty i mi wilgotność spada. W tej chwili jest 51%, a standardowo miałem około 60-65% i nawet nie ma wilgoci na gałce od zamykania drzwi.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

I chuj go strzelił!/ szlag go trafił! 

Szukam nowych wentyli, albo używanych z małym przebiegiem. Ktoś mi napisał, że nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań dla montażu wentyla przy wyrzutni, ale się kurwa/ cholera pomylił na 700zł i ja za to zapłacę. Teraz w domu wprawdzie "tylko" 59% RH, a na zewnątrz -8stC, ale mi woda płynie po parapetach.

[WĘŻYKIEM]Pamiętaj instalatorze niedouczony: wentylatory montuj od ciepłej strony.[/WĘŻYKIEM]

DO POCZĄTKU WIOSNY 2017 POZOSTAŁO:


73 dni 12 godzin 8 minut 1 sekund

http://odliczamydni.cba.pl/index.php/do-wiosny/

Damy radę!

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie żebym kopał leżącego ale mówiłem że trzeba było kupić gotowy i zapomnieć  :wink: . Czasami nie warto oszczędzać, bo się płaci więcej. Ale z drugiej strony ten nie popełnia błędów co nic nie robi! Masz w ogóle jakąś tam choćby samoistną wentylację? Bo ja ze względu na 3m pionowej rury do wyrzutni i fizykę, gdy mam wyłączoną centralę to i tak te pare m^3 się wymienia - samo.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Coś mi dmucha na nawiewie. Ile? Tego, sebcioc55 ,nie wiem. 

Było kupić. Ale, byłem mądrzejszy i teraz mam.

----------


## surgi22

Taniej wychodzi czasami  drożej   :wink:

----------


## hektor80

Ja jak zwykle mam pytanie o klime: ) jak się sprawują?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Taniej wychodzi czasami  drożej


To prawda. Coś się jednak nauczyłem i jeszcze ciut brakuje do komercyjnego rekuperatora, więc jest całkiem OK. Kupiłem kiedyś dwa używane wentyle za 10zł na allegro i teraz na nich działam. Wyłączyłem nawiewny, wyciągowy dałem od ciepłej strony i od 45 minut rozmraża się wymiennik. Zobaczymy co z tego będzie.




> Ja jak zwykle mam pytanie o klime: ) jak się sprawują?


Nijak. Przedwczoraj coś tam jeszcze podgrzałem, ale miała już konwulsje i strasznie głośno chodziła, więc uznałem że nadszedł kres dogrzewania klimą. Ustawiłem kable na 3 godziny w nocy i 2 w dzień w taniej taryfie, razem daje to 30kWh, czyli 9zł/dobę i jest to nieco mało na dziś dzień (w nocy -23stC, w dzień -14stC). Jeszcze jedna dodatkowa godzina, albo max 2 już w zupełności wystarczą do utrzymania 21-22stC. Nie mam żadnego sterownika, więc muszę tak się bawić z programatorem czasowym, ale nie mam czasu na pierdoły i robię inne rzeczy.

----------


## Daniellos_

Przemku masz pełną skrzynkę. Zrobisz tam trochę miejsca?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Już.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Cześć. 

Mało piszę, mało zdjęć wrzucam, bo i mało w domu robię. Trudno urobić samemu na rodzinę i kredyt, więc raczej wolny czas spędzam na zarobieniu dodatkowego grosza niż na pracy w domu, to i nie ma o czym pisać.

Walczę z wentylacją. Ciągle to jest na zasadzie podpierania kołkiem tam gdzie najbardziej się wali, ciągle coś dorabiam, padł mi wentyl, a drugi zginął i zamówiłem nowe od gościa, który też chciał zrobić rekuperator, ale się rozmyślił. Obudowa identyczna, cena atrakcyjna (830zł z wysyłką za dwa), nieco mocniejsze niż te poprzednie, ale to tylko zaleta, bo można płynnie sterować. Miałem już wilgoci około 70% i najnormalniej w świecie kałuże stały na parapetach, ale już chyba sytuacja opanowana. Podłączyłem też w końcu GWC i jestem pozytywnie zaskoczony, bo nic nie śmierdzi, a spodziewałem się stęchlizny. Jeszcze muszę wyrzutnie porządnie zrobić, no i jakoś usprawnić odprowadzenie skroplin, bo ciągle zamarza.
Myślałem dać kabel grzejny około 50W do rury odpływowej i uruchamiać go programatorem czasowym na kwadrans co na przykład 2 godziny. Przydał by się jeszcze termostat odcinający prąd powyżej 0stC, ale czy takie są? W ogóle to jakieś sterowanie by się przydało... miało być, ale znów brak czasu i chęci.

Ogólnie to się czuję niesamowicie zmęczony.

----------


## Barth3z

> Jeszcze muszę wyrzutnie porządnie zrobić, no i jakoś usprawnić odprowadzenie skroplin, bo ciągle zamarza.
> Myślałem dać kabel grzejny około 50W do rury odpływowej i uruchamiać go programatorem czasowym na kwadrans co na przykład 2 godziny. Przydał by się jeszcze termostat odcinający prąd powyżej 0stC, ale czy takie są? W ogóle to jakieś sterowanie by się przydało... miało być, ale znów brak czasu i chęci.


Jak masz GWC, to sam reku już nie będzie ci zamarzać, więc wystarczy docieplić rurke spustową.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jak masz GWC, to sam reku już nie będzie ci zamarzać, więc wystarczy docieplić rurke spustową.


Będzie też robił mniej skroplin ale może za to zacznie bardziej lać się z wyrzutni przy dużej wilgoci w chałupie ...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No, mniej skroplin zauważyłem. Wilgoć w domu szybko spadła z 70% do 50% i stanęła. Wentyle chodzą na jakieś 35% mocy (max 825m3/h), kałuże na parapetach wyschły, z kąta sufitu w kuchni kapała woda - już nie kapie, w progu łazienki smród już nie cofa, ogólnie dobrze jest. Na opomiarowanym nawiewie (najdalszy od rekuperatora, nie skończone docieplenie) jest teraz 18stC i 26%RH. 

Ten GWC miał dawać pozytywną temperaturę, ale widzę na wilgoć też jakoś wpływa. Wczoraj montowałem podłączenie, używałem termometru z czujnikiem wilgoci do testów, takiego:



ale coś mu się działo niedobrego, bo pokazywał najpierw RH50%, a potem RH 99%, z sondą wbitą w lamelki wymiennika od strony nawiewu na pokoje. Teraz w domu jest przyjemnie, zostały jeszcze skropliny.

----------


## chemical

> Nie żebym kopał leżącego ale mówiłem że trzeba było kupić gotowy i zapomnieć


żeby to było takie proste  :smile:  ja mam już trzecią centralnę a kupiłem nowy renomowany produkt gotowy

Przemek ma chociaż kupe satysfakcji, że zrobił to sam, mimo wielu problemów.

Odnośnie : "Przydał by się jeszcze termostat odcinający prąd powyżej 0stC, ale czy takie są? "
Najtaniej taki termostat z czujnikiem zewnętrznym i przekaźnikiem do własnego podłączenia 
http://allegro.pl/termostat-regulato...059974214.html

lub gotowiec, ja mam podobny do bojlera :
http://www.pamel.pl/sklep/prestashop...wnetrznym.html
właściciel tej firmy jest kumaty i może zrobić też produkt pod klienta za niewygórowaną kase

----------


## karolek75

Co za wentyle zakupiłeś ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Takie:

http://www.tme.eu/pl/Document/e3af30...-01-EN-DTE.pdf

Dzięki za te temostaty. Wychodzi na to, że mi się nawet nie chciało poszukać. Na razie spróbuję z tym ociepleniem, a jak nie pomoże, to dokupię.

----------


## Regius

Widzę, że też się skusiłeś. Mam nadzieję, że Ci będą dobrze służyły,
Ja wczoraj testowałem jeden ze swoich wentyli i wygląda OK - regulacja obrotów działa, moc zgadza się mniej więcej z danymi technicznymi - mierzone marketowym watomierzem (zdziwił mnie pobór prądu 0.9A z tabliczki znamionowej i tylko 119 W mocy).

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ale jak to jest, że ty masz te wentyle, skoro ja je mam?

----------


## Barth3z

> Ale jak to jest, że ty masz te wentyle, skoro ja je mam?


Załamanie czaso-przestrzeni. On jest jeszcze przed sprzedażą tobie tych wentylatorów.  :smile:

----------


## karolek75

> Takie:
> 
> http://www.tme.eu/pl/Document/e3af30...-01-EN-DTE.pdf
> 
> Dzięki za te temostaty. Wychodzi na to, że mi się nawet nie chciało poszukać. Na razie spróbuję z tym ociepleniem, a jak nie pomoże, to dokupię.


Min. wydajnosc to 170 m3 czy tylko przykladowa tabelka ? Bez oporow ?

PS. 
Jak je znalazles ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Załamanie czaso-przestrzeni. On jest jeszcze przed sprzedażą tobie tych wentylatorów.


Ja jeszcze nie zrozumiałem co się stanęło było, choć z Żor do Bielska - Białej wystarczy zbiornik objechać. Ja- Cię- Pier- Du! ZBIORNIK!!! Na wrotkach... 20km.

@REGIUS. Spłoniesz w piekle!!!

----------


## Regius

Widać musiałem coś pomylić, bo ja kupowałem z Białej Podlaskiej, a stamtąd do Bielska-Białej, czy do Żor spory kawałek.
A jeśli przypadkiem kupowałeś też z Białej Podlaskiej, to możliwe, że sprzedawca miał więcej wentyli na sprzedaż (tyle, że przyczynę sprzedaży podał inną).

----------


## karolek75

Regius napisz coś nt. regulacji.  Przemo się nie obrazi chyba.

----------


## Regius

@Przemek mam nadzieję, że nie będziesz miał nic przeciwko.
@karolek75 Regulatora jeszcze nie zbudowałem (spróbuję coś zbudować w oparciu o AVR albo Arduino), obroty sprawdziłem podłączając potencjometr 10 kOhm do kabla ze sterowaniem zgodnie z DTR tych wentyli (wejścia potencjometru do +10V - czerwony i GND - niebieski, a wyjście z potencjometru do wejścia sygnału sterowania 0-10V - żółty). Na razie mam tylko wentyle a dom na etapie fundamentów, więc reku ma troszkę czasu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No mniejsza już o to. Gałką za 5zl da się tym sterować, tylko przydało by się sterowanie w oparciu o wilgotność, otwieranie przepustnicy odcinającej gwc i pewnie jakiś dostęp zdalny, przez Wi-Fi najlepiej, albo blutacza.

----------


## Barth3z

> No mniejsza już o to. Gałką za 5zl da się tym sterować, tylko przydało by się sterowanie w oparciu o wilgotność, otwieranie przepustnicy odcinającej gwc i pewnie jakiś dostęp zdalny, przez Wi-Fi najlepiej, albo blutacza.


Sterowanie w oparciu o wilgotność ??? Chyba o CO2?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A może. Tylko nie wiem ile mam CO2, a jak wilgotność spada to dobrze nie jest.

----------


## Regius

Sterowanie w oparciu o stężenie CO2 mam w planach do zaimplementowania. 
Do tego chciałem zrobić sterowanie prędkością obrotową w oparciu o rzeczywisty przepływ ... ale nie wiem czy to nie jest przesada. Myślę o zainstalowaniu przepustnic soczewkowych na kanale czerpnym i wyrzutowym z pomiarem różnicy ciśnień (jakiś mikromanometr różnicowy) i poprzez charakterystykę nastawy przepustnicy obliczać rzeczywisty przepływ (chyba w uproszeniu, bez zabawy w obliczanie aktualnej gęstości powietrza z uwzględnieniem wilgotności względnej, apteki mi nie trzeba). Na tej podstawie chciałem zrobić zrównoważenie przepływu (pomiędzy powietrzem nawiewanym a wywiewanym). 
Oprócz tego myślę, żeby mierzyć również stratę ciśnienia na filtrach.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Żeby zrównoważyć przepływ należy:
1) wyłączyć rekuperator, 
2) barometrem zmierzyć ciśnienie w domu,
3) włączyć rekuperator,
4) regulując prędkość jednego z wentylatorów doprowadzić ciśnienie do wartości początkowej.

----------


## e_gregor

A dlaczego sterowanie wg wilgotności jest złe? Wydychamy też sporo pary wodnej która szybko podnosi wilgotność jeśli wentylacja jest za słaba. Osobiście mam koncepcję takiego sterowania WM aby przy małej wartości wilgotności wentyle chodziły na minimum - bez wyłączania centrali więc tego CO2 nie powinno nigdy byc za dużo.

----------


## Barth3z

> A dlaczego sterowanie wg wilgotności jest złe? Wydychamy też sporo pary wodnej która szybko podnosi wilgotność jeśli wentylacja jest za słaba. Osobiście mam koncepcję takiego sterowania WM aby przy małej wartości wilgotności wentyle chodziły na minimum - bez wyłączania centrali więc tego CO2 nie powinno nigdy byc za dużo.


W zimie przy WM wilgoci zawsze jest za mało. Bez dodatkowego nawilżacza nie utrzymasz 40%. Sterowanie w oparciu o wilgotność spowoduje, że będziesz miał za wysoki poziom CO2.
To pierwszy sezon Przemka, dlatego zalega mu jeszcze wilgoć tzw. technologiczna no i to, że nie wentylował. Następny sezon zimowy będzie miał zapewne z niedoborem wilgoci.
U mnie wilgotność utrzymuje się na poziomie 40% (najmniej miałem 34% przy -16oC na zewn.), ale tylko dlatego, że mam GWC żwirowe i to, że to też mój pierwszy sezon.

O jakości powietrza decyduje stężenie CO2, a nie wilgotność. Świeże powietrze to takie, którego stężenie CO2 nie przekracza 800ppm.

----------


## Barth3z

> Sterowanie w oparciu o stężenie CO2 mam w planach do zaimplementowania. 
> Do tego chciałem zrobić sterowanie prędkością obrotową w oparciu o rzeczywisty przepływ ... ale nie wiem czy to nie jest przesada. Myślę o zainstalowaniu przepustnic soczewkowych na kanale czerpnym i wyrzutowym z pomiarem różnicy ciśnień (jakiś mikromanometr różnicowy) i poprzez charakterystykę nastawy przepustnicy obliczać rzeczywisty przepływ (chyba w uproszeniu, bez zabawy w obliczanie aktualnej gęstości powietrza z uwzględnieniem wilgotności względnej, apteki mi nie trzeba). Na tej podstawie chciałem zrobić zrównoważenie przepływu (pomiędzy powietrzem nawiewanym a wywiewanym). 
> Oprócz tego myślę, żeby mierzyć również stratę ciśnienia na filtrach.


Łoooo matko..., Panie, co to za herezje  :smile: 
Ja mam dwa wentylatory kupione z allegro po 10zł i zamontowane - jeden na czerpni, drugi na wylocie powietrza z budynku bez żadnego sterowania! Jak odpaliłem tak chodzą non stop z tą samą prędkością. Jedynie na co zwracam uwagę to stężenie CO2. Jeśli rośnie powyżej 800ppm'ów to oznacza, że zapchały się filtry i trzeba zmienić. 
Jestem zwolennikiem prostoty - jak najmniej sterowania.

----------


## karolek75

> Żeby zrównoważyć przepływ należy:
> 1) wyłączyć rekuperator, 
> 2) barometrem zmierzyć ciśnienie w domu,
> 3) włączyć rekuperator,
> 4) regulując prędkość jednego z wentylatorów doprowadzić ciśnienie do wartości początkowej.


Jak wyłącze wentyle to przepływ nadal jest. Grawitacyjny ze względu na różnice poziomie. Właśnie się zastanawiam czy jeszcze dodatkowo powinnienem zamknąć czerpnie i wyrzutnie ? Czy tylko poczekać do momentu stabilizacji ?

Do pomiarów polecam barometr wbudowany w Iphone. Pokazuje zmiany w setnych hektopaskala i to bardzo szybko.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ale po co ci takie super dokładności w pomiarze przepływu? Przecież dom nie jest szczelny, więc zawsze bedzie coś poza pomiarem. Jeśli WM nie zmienia ciśnienia, to znaczy, że jest zrównoważona, a przepływ możesz ocenić na podstawie prędkości obrotowej wentylatora i dtr-ki, albo zainwestować w anemometr. 
Wydaje mi się zupełnie wystarczająco dokładne zmierzyć częstotliwość na wyjściu tachografu z mojego wentylatorów, a nawet napięcie sterujące. To nie laboratorium.

----------


## Regius

> Ale po co ci takie super dokładności w pomiarze przepływu? Przecież dom nie jest szczelny, więc zawsze bedzie coś poza pomiarem. Jeśli WM nie zmienia ciśnienia, to znaczy, że jest zrównoważona, a przepływ możesz ocenić na podstawie prędkości obrotowej wentylatora i dtr-ki, albo zainwestować w anemometr.


Nie wiem, czy pytanie było skierowane do mnie czy do *karolek75*. W każdym razie wydaje mi się, że znając prędkość obrotową znam tylko konkretną charakterystykę (krzywą) wentylatora. Punkt pracy zależy zaś od oporów instalacji. Można by teoretycznie założyć, że obliczenia projektowe są OK a straty zmieniają się wraz z kwadratem prędkości / wydajności, ale nie jestem pewien, czy to się sprawdza w 100% (w szczególności kiedy np. straty na filtrach są zmienne). 
Tak sobie wymyśliłem, że fajnie było by sterować realną wydajnością rekuperatora, ale może zmienię zdanie, bo koszt pomiarów dla obu strumieni powietrza wyszedłby mnie aż 350 PLN.

----------


## Regius

> Łoooo matko..., Panie, co to za herezje 
> Ja mam dwa wentylatory kupione z allegro po 10zł i zamontowane - jeden na czerpni, drugi na wylocie powietrza z budynku bez żadnego sterowania! Jak odpaliłem tak chodzą non stop z tą samą prędkością. Jedynie na co zwracam uwagę to stężenie CO2. Jeśli rośnie powyżej 800ppm'ów to oznacza, że zapchały się filtry i trzeba zmienić. 
> Jestem zwolennikiem prostoty - jak najmniej sterowania.


Ja właśnie przeinwestowałem w wentyle, więc próbuję teraz wykorzystać ich możliwości. Gdyby to były wentyle za 10 PLN z alledrogo bez darmowej możliwości regulacji też bym wybrał taki rodzaj sterowania. Na razie kombinuję, możliwe, że na kombinowaniu się skończy.

W kwestii herezji, myślisz, że podany przeze mnie sposób nie pomiaru przepływu  / sterowania jest bez sensu? Zastanawiam się czy sobie nie odpuścić z powodu kosztów, ale wydawało mi się, że samo rozwiązanie jest poprawne.

----------


## TwojPan

> Sterowanie w oparciu o stężenie CO2 mam w planach do zaimplementowania. 
> Do tego chciałem zrobić sterowanie prędkością obrotową w oparciu o rzeczywisty przepływ ... ale nie wiem czy to nie jest przesada. Myślę o zainstalowaniu przepustnic soczewkowych na kanale czerpnym i wyrzutowym z pomiarem różnicy ciśnień (jakiś mikromanometr różnicowy) i poprzez charakterystykę nastawy przepustnicy obliczać rzeczywisty przepływ (chyba w uproszeniu, bez zabawy w obliczanie aktualnej gęstości powietrza z uwzględnieniem wilgotności względnej, apteki mi nie trzeba). Na tej podstawie chciałem zrobić zrównoważenie przepływu (pomiędzy powietrzem nawiewanym a wywiewanym). 
> Oprócz tego myślę, żeby mierzyć również stratę ciśnienia na filtrach.


Są rekuperatory Samsunga ERV,w których można zamontować czujnik stężenia CO a także z odzyskiem wilgoci z pomieszczeń (wymiennik celulozowy).Mają tez tryb automatycznej regulacji punktu pracy wentylatorów-nawet gdybyś montował reku sam.Choć pomiar stężenia CO2 mierzony jest tylko na wylocie powietrza z reku,czyli ze wszystkich pomieszczeń.
Mają tez opcję okapu kuchennego (zwiększenie poziomu pracy wentylatorów)-i to mając np.w domu Fibaro i stację pogodową Netatmo,pozwoli po wykryciu przez stację zwiększonego poziomu CO2,na włączenie np.trybu turbo w rekuperatorze.To samo tyczy się wilgoci itd.Ustawiasz stację tak aby przy zwiększonym poziomie CO2,włączyła przez Fibaro (Netatmo ma plugin do Fibaro) tryb zwiększonego nadmuchu powietrza do pomieszczeń,aż do momentu odpowiedniego poziomu CO2. Analogicznie,można tak samo w przypadku zbyt małej/dużej wilgotności powietrza.
Tak zrobię to ja.Wadą są koszty stacji Netatmo i centrali Fibaro.Ale jak ktoś ma Fibaro,można fajnie to wysterować,jedynie za koszt stacji Netatmo.Nawet jak reku nie posiada funkcji okapu kuchennego,pewnie można sobie z tym poradzić.Tak samo dla samych wentylatorów.

----------


## karolek75

> Ale po co ci takie super dokładności w pomiarze przepływu? Przecież dom nie jest szczelny, więc zawsze bedzie coś poza pomiarem. Jeśli WM nie zmienia ciśnienia, to znaczy, że jest zrównoważona, a przepływ możesz ocenić na podstawie prędkości obrotowej wentylatora i dtr-ki, albo zainwestować w anemometr. 
> Wydaje mi się zupełnie wystarczająco dokładne zmierzyć częstotliwość na wyjściu tachografu z mojego wentylatorów, a nawet napięcie sterujące. To nie laboratorium.


To chyba nie do mnie ?
Chce zrownowazyc wentylacje. I mam watpliwosci co do sposobu realizacji tego na podstawie pomiaru cisnienia wewnatrz domu. Tyle ...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ok, nie znam się. Wilgotność mi spadła do 42% i skręciłem właśnie wentyle na 3V. GWC też fajnie działa - na zewnątrz 11 mrozu, a na wylocie z ręku plus 9. Nie wiem ile tam na wylocie z GWC, ale co mnie to? Urobiony jestem i nie chce mi się tam stać w tym mrozie i na termometr czekać.

To sterowanie też chciałem robić jakieś wymyślne. Dzisiaj mi WM działa i chce tylko mieć możliwość sterowania z domu. Coś tam może kiedyś będzie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dawno nie pisałem. Jajks!

----------


## aiki

A no super stwierdzenie. Ale i tak dajecie rade, że po zamieszkaniu jeszcze piszecie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Bardziej mi się chce niż mogę.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Hmmm...

Teges...

U mnie powoli do przodu. Łazienki nadal nie mam, ale przyjechały drzwi, to je zaraz zawiesiłem i jest tak bardziej domowo. Nie ma tymczasowo klamek, więc mamy prawdziwy dom wariatów. 

Zacząłęm robić pokój dla Nadii (4,75) - starszej córki, bo młodsza - Natalka (1,66) nie ma jeszcze preferencji mieszkaniowych i śpią razem w jednym. Otworzyli nam w Mielcu Liroja Merlina, to jest wybór i można w normalnych godzinach podjechać. Żona mnie wzięła - zasłonki, firanki, karnisz, lampki - 798,56zł. Na szczęście dobrze nam się wiedzie - kredyt 1450zł, utrzymanie domu, jedzenie, wacha na dwa samochody, majtki i skarpetki z bazarku i jakiś łach dla żony z H&M, Crossa, albo tego co się tak nazywa dziwnie, żeby jakie-takie wrażenie na mnie robiła i zostanie jakiś grosz z tej mojej bidnej wypłaty. Gdyby nie te piece i wentylacja, to już dawno grzebałbym pod śniegiem za jakimś koniczem, ale dobrze teraz w Polsce jest i rząd taki zajebisty, więc kokodżambo i do przodu!

Był spec od paneli PV, co to się zgłosiłem do gminy, że mogą mi je zasponsorować jak chcą. Na razie zapłaciłem jakieś 97,73zł albo 94,76zł, albo coś podobnie i był chłopek wczoraj u mnie golfem trójką z firmy co to nie dało się wcześniej do niej dodrzwonić, a wygrała widać przetarg. Podpisałem się w dwóch miejscach, wpisał mi chłopina 6kVp, chociaż niby max to miał być 3,24kVp, ale nie dał się namówić na dychę. Jak przejdzie, to na drugą wiosnę mi to zamontują (24 panele) i zapłacę około 7 tyś. No zobaczymy...

Z wentylacji leje się ciągle. Już mnie to i tak nie martwi, bo cały sufit w salonie i tak do malowania. Gdyby mi się tak zachciało to skończyć, to by problemu nie było, ale wiecie jak to jest - w domu się odpoczywa. Najwyżej można coś zrobić z nudów - dla relaksacji psychicznej, jeśli ktoś ma choć jedną prawą rękę.

----------


## bob_budownik

Masz zaizolowane rury wentylacyjne?
Ja nie miałem i tez się lało.
Zaizolowalem i nie leje. Zobacz w moim DB

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie mam i się leje. Izoluje klientom, a u mnie na strychu wełna czeka na godzinę chęci i czasu. Rzadkie waluty...

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie ma tymczasowo klamek, więc mamy prawdziwy dom wariatów


 :big grin: 

Widze Przemek ze nastawienie jak zawsze optymistyczne  :smile:  ale to chyba tak jest.... jak juz sie mieszka to dupa na kanape i piwerko  :wink:  ja od dwoch tygodni nie moge wejsc na strych na pare godzi  zeby welne ulozyc  :wink: 

Fajna opcja z tymi panelami, tez bym chcial.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

I ja też, ale to mało prawdopodobne. 

Tymczasem dziś wziąłem się do roboty i powiesiłem lampę w sypialni i zamontowałem klamki. Boże! Jak domowo, prywatność jest i nie trzeba ze sobą noża nosić do otwierania. I klimatyzacji tak nie słychać i w ogóle jest świetnie.
A jak mi już tak dobrze szło, to postanowiłem naprawić podłogówkę w sypialni. Zeszło 3 minuty, docisnąłem przekaźnik i chyba działa, ale będę wiedział za jakiś czas, bo się wolno rozgrzewa. Tyle roboty w 45 minut! Wystarczy na tydzień.

Myślałem też dołożyć nagrzewnicę wtórną 500W do nawiewu WM, bo mi w nocy niecałe 16st. dmucha. Mam peflexy na strychu, przykryte co prawda styropianu, ale i ta jest lipa. Obstawiam że będzie świetnie.

----------


## aiki

Nie przesadzaj z tą nagrzewnicą. Daje Ci 16* a jakbyś tego nie miał to by dawało -5* czy ile tam masz na zewnątrz.

----------


## cob_ra

Wcześniej widziałem, że składałeś meble kuchenne. Jak oceniasz to posunięcie, kolejny raz też byś sam się zabierał czy wołał gościa od mebli i niech działa.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Gościa nie. Albo sam, albo gotowy tani komplet.

Nagrzewnicę rozważam. Mimo wszystko ciekawa.

----------


## aiki

A to z WM chcesz zrobić ogrzewanie? Po co Ci te wszystkie klimy i kable w takim razie  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie ogrzewanie, tylko zimne powietrze jest nieprzyjemne i chciałbym podgrzać o kilka stopni. W nocy prąd tani, a ja i tak nim grzeję, więc żadnych kosztów by z tego nie było.

Dostałem rachunek za prąd za 2 miesiące. Wyszło 1107 zł, za bytowy, gotowanie, ciepłą wodę i ogrzewanie. Jestem zadowolony.

----------


## AnnaO87

> Nie ogrzewanie, tylko zimne powietrze jest nieprzyjemne i chciałbym podgrzać o kilka stopni. W nocy prąd tani, a ja i tak nim grzeję, więc żadnych kosztów by z tego nie było.
> 
> Dostałem rachunek za prąd za 2 miesiące. Wyszło 1107 zł, za bytowy, gotowanie, ciepłą wodę i ogrzewanie. Jestem zadowolony.



Ładny rachunek. 
Może to przekona niedowiarków, że elektryczne ogrzewanie nie jest jakoś kosmicznie drogie.

----------


## marcko

> Nie ogrzewanie, tylko zimne powietrze jest nieprzyjemne i chciałbym podgrzać o kilka stopni. W nocy prąd tani, a ja i tak nim grzeję, więc żadnych kosztów by z tego nie było.
> 
> Dostałem rachunek za prąd za 2 miesiące. Wyszło 1107 zł, za bytowy, gotowanie, ciepłą wodę i ogrzewanie. Jestem zadowolony.


no właśnie takie informacje mnie coraz bardziej przekonują żeby może pomyśleć o takim grzaniu. Same zalety - jeszcze więcej miejsca w domu bez pc aparatury itp, mniejsza inwestycja (a licząc kredyt to nie czeka się x czasu na zwrot). Tylko przy płycie już mam założone 20 cm ocieplenia podłogi :/ nie wiem czy nie mało.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Elektryczne według mnie najlepsze, tylko trzeba zrobić dobre izolacje.
Samo ogrzewanie domu to w tym rachunku 600zl, do tego 110 na ciepłą wodę, 50 rekuperator, 50 gotowanie, a 300 zł prąd bytowy. Dwa najzimniejsze miesiące za nami i wyszło taniej niż tona węgla, a przy tym roboty zero. I to jest XXI wiek, a nie kocioł na gumiaki.

----------


## Beskidziak

> Myślałem też dołożyć nagrzewnicę wtórną 500W do nawiewu WM, bo mi w nocy niecałe 16st. dmucha. Mam peflexy na strychu, przykryte co prawda styropianu, ale i ta jest lipa. Obstawiam że będzie świetnie.


Ja bym popracował nad tym reku jeszcze, nawiew przy -15 spadł mi do 16 na reku, ale ja nie mam GWC, zalał go kondensat i zaczął zamarzać.
Temperaturę na anemostacie i tak miałem 1,5st wyższą ( peflexy leżą na terrivie tak jak u Ciebie przykryte 45cm wełny).
Z tym wymiennikiem i GWC powinieneś mieć wyższe temperatury.....zmierz temperaturę wyrzutu, temperatura przekraczająca 9-10st podczas mrozów, u mnie oznaczała zatkanie kondensatem i konieczność przedmuchu.

----------


## grend

> Hmmm...
> 
> Był spec od paneli PV, co to się zgłosiłem do gminy, że mogą mi je zasponsorować jak chcą. Na razie zapłaciłem jakieś 97,73zł albo 94,76zł, albo coś podobnie i był chłopek wczoraj u mnie golfem trójką z firmy co to nie dało się wcześniej do niej dodrzwonić, a wygrała widać przetarg. Podpisałem się w dwóch miejscach, wpisał mi chłopina 6kVp, chociaż niby max to miał być 3,24kVp, ale nie dał się namówić na dychę. Jak przejdzie, to na drugą wiosnę mi to zamontują (24 panele) i zapłacę około 7 tyś. No zobaczymy...
> 
> .


.. a to jest jakiś program lokalny czy z instytucji ogólnopolskiej ?  Bo normalnie za to coś byś musiał zapłacic cos pod 30 tysiecy więc dodając wygrany przetarg i efekt skali dofinansowanie jest rzedu 70% więc mozna powiedzieć grubo  :smile: . Bo może cos takiego będzie w Wlkp. Gdyby cos takiego u mnie było 2 lata temu to bym zrezygnował z kominka na rzecz panelu...

----------


## M.A.G.

> Nie ogrzewanie, tylko zimne powietrze jest nieprzyjemne i chciałbym podgrzać o kilka stopni. W nocy prąd tani, a ja i tak nim grzeję, więc żadnych kosztów by z tego nie było.
> 
> Dostałem rachunek za prąd za 2 miesiące. Wyszło 1107 zł, za bytowy, gotowanie, ciepłą wodę i ogrzewanie. Jestem zadowolony.


U nie niemal identyczny  :smile:  1170 zeta. To samo, grzanie, CWU i bytowy. Pewnie jeszcze jeden taki pryjdzie lub nie wiele mniejszy...
Napisz mi na priv numer tel do siebie, mam biznes..

----------


## jerzyka51

> Nie ogrzewanie, tylko zimne powietrze jest nieprzyjemne i chciałbym podgrzać o kilka stopni. W nocy prąd tani, a ja i tak nim grzeję, więc żadnych kosztów by z tego nie było.
> 
> Dostałem rachunek za prąd za 2 miesiące. Wyszło 1107 zł, za bytowy, gotowanie, ciepłą wodę i ogrzewanie. Jestem zadowolony.


 Witam 
Żeby nie było tak fajnie z tym grzaniem prądem dodam " łyżkę dziegciu ".
Ja też myślałem o takim typie ogrzewania ,ale bałem się uzależniać od jednego źródła ciepła. Dzisiaj byłoby mnie stać na takie ogrzewanie ,ale za parę lat, emerytura głodowa i co wtedy. Każdego to czeka ,wcześniej lub póżniej .Dodatkowo ,nasze kochane państwo musi gdzieś szukać pieniędzy na te + co daje ,utrzymanie nierentownych kopalń , eko-energię ,wymyślą nowe akcyzy na paliwa, prąd ,wodę i świeże  powietrze i diabli wiedzą co jeszcze.
Jeszcze kilka lat temu brat za prąd w Niemczech płacił mniej niż my. Teraz ma dwa razy droższy,bo "ekologiczny''.
 Miłego dnia J.Korona
 Z tymi panelami ,jak dofinansują 70 % to byłaby fajna sprawa .Muszę popytać jak będę w gminie ,czy tego u nas nie będzie.?. Na dachu bym nie chciał ,ale działkę mam dużą.

----------


## jerzyka51

Przemek ,mam jedno pytanie. Ty pisałeś ,że masz dobry sprzęt audio, znasz się na tym . Możesz mi napisać ,jakie kable i gdzie powinny być wyprowadzone do zestawów głośnikowych. Musze to zaplanować ,by później nie rujnować gotowych ścian.
 Jeszcze raz miłego dnia J.Korona.

----------


## karster

> Możesz mi napisać ,jakie kable i gdzie powinny być wyprowadzone do zestawów głośnikowych.


Sorki że się wcinam, wg mnie wystarczą dobre gatunkowo przewody (tzn miedź a nie szit z chin ze stali -> przewody są przyciągane przez magnes). Dość grube by nie miały strat na skutek długości. Sam bym dał np 2,5mm2

Sorki za linki - chodzi tylko o to by pokazać o co mi chodzi:
http://allegro.pl/kabel-przewod-glos...756771427.html
http://allegro.pl/przewod-kabel-glos...709176217.html
Można też kupić polskie przewody  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przewody grube z miedzi beztlenowej, a nie miedziowane. Dobrze kolega karster prawi. Jest jeszcze tzw. Bi-Wiring, czyli idą dwa kable do kolumny - osobno tony niskie, a osobno średnie z wysokimi. No i 2,5mm2 to minimum.
Nie mam wcale żadnego audiofilskiego sprzętu, tylko starego Pionieera A400 i do niego kolumny Eltax Liberty 5+. Działa to poprawnie, dźwięk jest czysty, stereo dobrze słyszalne, łatwo mi zrozumieć piosenki po angielsku, ale jakiegoś mega pierdolnięcia basem nie ma. Niemniej jednak nawet będąc samemu w domu słucham max na 60%, czyli zestaw dobry. I tani.

Prąd to jedno, a oprócz tego będzie kominek. No i kominy mam, to ewentualnie kaloryfery zamontuję jak będzie prąd drogi.

Program na panele jest nie wiem jaki, ale dają 70% dotacji. Znaczy daliby, gdyby to przeszło, ale mówią ludzie na mieście i na wsi, że marne szanse. Pożyjem, uwidim.

----------


## karster

Bi-Wiring to już chyba dla zboczeńca (audiofila). Chyba większość populacji nie zauważy różnicy między dźwiękiem z dobrych kolumienek podłączonych klasycznym przewodem a takimi z rozdzieleniem niskich/ wysokich tonów, isn't it?  :tongue:

----------


## marcko

> Przewody grube z miedzi beztlenowej, a nie miedziowane. Dobrze kolega karster prawi. Jest jeszcze tzw. Bi-Wiring, czyli idą dwa kable do kolumny - osobno tony niskie, a osobno średnie z wysokimi. No i 2,5mm2 to minimum.
> Nie mam wcale żadnego audiofilskiego sprzętu, tylko starego Pionieera A400 i do niego kolumny Eltax Liberty 5+. Działa to poprawnie, dźwięk jest czysty, stereo dobrze słyszalne, łatwo mi zrozumieć piosenki po angielsku, ale jakiegoś mega pierdolnięcia basem nie ma. Niemniej jednak nawet będąc samemu w domu słucham max na 60%, czyli zestaw dobry. I tani.
> 
> Prąd to jedno, a oprócz tego będzie kominek. No i kominy mam, to ewentualnie kaloryfery zamontuję jak będzie prąd drogi.
> 
> Program na panele jest nie wiem jaki, ale dają 70% dotacji. Znaczy daliby, gdyby to przeszło, ale mówią ludzie na mieście i na wsi, że marne szanse. Pożyjem, uwidim.


Przemek - skoro o prądzie znowu  :smile:  - to jeszcze ja znowu wtrącę
Wiem, że nie masz lat doświadczenia z grzaniem prądem, ale powiedz gdybyś teraz robił to ponownie to samo?
Męczy mnie te super inwestowanie w PC, i jak liczę to prawdę mówiąc nie widzę sensu wkładać teraz kasy żeby za jakieś 20 lat mi się zwróciła. Tylko - jak zawsze jest ale: z PC w razie W łatwiej przestawić się na zwykły piec + dobudowanie komina. Z kabli nie tak prosto. Jest jakaś alternatywa bufor i grzanie wody do podłogówki czystym prądem, ale tu znowu bez sensu straty na przesyle (magazynowaniu) i centralizacja ogrzewania.
Jak Ty to widzisz - jak mogę CI zawrócić głowę.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Może i dla zboczeńca, ale drogie to nie jest i jak już ma być w ścianach, to może warto dać dwa. Osobne tory są zarówno w średniej klasy wzmacniaczach, jak i kolumnach, więc spięcie tego razem dla oszczędności kilkunastu złotych to grzech. Tyczy się to wyłącznie przednich kolumn stereo, bo tylnie do kina domowego są malutkie i wystarczy jeden kabelek, a centralny można podłączyć bez gniazda w ścianie.

Kablami bym zrobił drugi raz. Myślałem dać też same przy dodatkowo i ewentualnie później rozdzielacze i resztę jak będzie potrzeba, ale żona pożałowała kasy i ostatecznie nie mam. Na razie nie żałuję, ale co będzie tego nie wiem. Można dać dla spokoju - to mniej niż 2 tysiące.

----------


## jerzyka51

> Przemek - skoro o prądzie znowu  - to jeszcze ja znowu wtrącę
> Wiem, że nie masz lat doświadczenia z grzaniem prądem, ale powiedz gdybyś teraz robił to ponownie to samo?
> Męczy mnie te super inwestowanie w PC, i jak liczę to prawdę mówiąc nie widzę sensu wkładać teraz kasy żeby za jakieś 20 lat mi się zwróciła. Tylko - jak zawsze jest ale: z PC w razie W łatwiej przestawić się na zwykły piec + dobudowanie komina. Z kabli nie tak prosto. Jest jakaś alternatywa bufor i grzanie wody do podłogówki czystym prądem, ale tu znowu bez sensu straty na przesyle (magazynowaniu) i centralizacja ogrzewania.
> Jak Ty to widzisz - jak mogę CI zawrócić głowę.


 Ja właśnie dałem bufory /2000 l / z możliwością grzania piecem,prądem ,Jaśkowym solarem i ewentualnie pompą ciepła. Głownie planuje ładowanie buforów piecem na drzewo. U mnie to najtaniej ,a mam jego zapas na kilka lat..Prąd na wypadek długiego wyjazdu. Trochę więcej roboty i wydatków ,ale nie jestem uzależniony od jednego źródła ciepła.Jest to mój pierwszy i ostatni dom ,za niedługo emerytura i nie chce później już nic w nim zmieniać..Emeryturę chciałbym wykorzystać na swoje przyjemności ,a nie ładowanie w dom.
     Nad solarami też myślałem ,ale w żaden sposób ,bez dofinansowania i to dużego, tego się nie opłaca montować. Dodatkowo muszą być sprawdzonego producenta. Ja jeszcze ,gdy pracowałem w starej firmie byłem zdejmować solary z dachu ,jakieś z oznaczeniem BP ,gdy na gwarancji 30 procent było do wymiany.
 A wracając do przewodów głośnikowych ,kończycie je jakimiś gniazdami ,do których podłącza się później głośniki?
Miłego wieczoru J.Korona

----------


## marcko

> ...
> 
> Kablami bym zrobił drugi raz. Myślałem dać też *same przy dodatkowo i ewentualnie później rozdzielacze i resztę jak będzie potrzeba*, ale żona pożałowała kasy i ostatecznie nie mam. Na razie nie żałuję, ale co będzie tego nie wiem. Można dać dla spokoju - to mniej niż 2 tysiące.


nie połapałem? :/

----------


## sebcioc55

> nie połapałem? :/


chyba chodziło o same rury w wylewce  :wink:  ale kto go wie, przecież to wariat  :roll eyes:

----------


## karster

O ile pamietam to pisał kiedyś o tym, że chciał dodatkowo rurki położyć ale żona sie nie zgodziła  :wink:  dobrze pamiętam Wariacie?   :Smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To taka zabawa, że pisze się szybko i nie czyta, a potem wychodzą kwiatki. Pexy miały być. Ło matko, idę spać.

Odnośnie gniazd głośnikowych, to są pojedyncze, podwójne i poczwórne, z zaciskami, albo nakrętkami. Ja mam Simon nature premium 54 i chyba są ok, bo działają:

http://sklepsimon.pl/simon-54-premiu...N-waAvmd8P8HAQ

----------


## jerzyka51

> chyba chodziło o same rury w wylewce  ale kto go wie, przecież to wariat


Ten "wariat " w bezpośrednim kontakcie jest bardzo sympatyczny ,więcej takich a byłoby fajnie :big lol:

----------


## Daniellos_

> ....Jest jakaś alternatywa bufor i grzanie wody do podłogówki czystym prądem, ale tu znowu bez sensu straty na przesyle (magazynowaniu) i centralizacja ogrzewania.


Zawsze możesz zalać rurki w wylewce zamiast kabli. Jak będziesz chiał COP1 to kocioł elektryczny, a jak wyższy COP to PC. Odłożysz decyzję kilka miesięcy.

----------


## karster

Wtedy COP bedzie bliski 1 ale pewnie nieco mniej (wspomniane straty na przesyle, magazynowaniu - część z tych strat i tak bedzie wykorzystana tam gdzie mniej więcej powinna ale ogolnie cop grzania buforem wydaje mi sie być nieco gorszy od kabli co nie znaczy, że bedzie on na poziomie 0,9) Moze ta rożnica realnie jest na poziomie 0,2? Teoretyzyję tak sobie, nie chcę nikogo wprowadzić w błąd.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Karster nie myśl tyle, bo cię głowa rozboli. Straty i tak zostaną w domu, a to co zmarnuje się na pompowanie to dużo warte nie jest. Tylko sterowanie trudniejsze i inwestycja większa, więc jak ma być grzanie prądem to nie ma sensu.




> Ten "wariat " w bezpośrednim kontakcie jest bardzo sympatyczny ,więcej takich a byłoby fajnie


A widzisz, ty jesteś znawcą ludzkich charakterów, ale są inni, niektórzy, co wbijają mi szpilki. To nie ludzie.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ale są inni, niektórzy, co wbijają mi szpilki. To nie ludzie.


ale że ja ?  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No masz! Mnie w to nie mieszajcie, idźcie do spowiedzi, odpiszcie 1%, kupcie piwo żulowi, albo idźcie z żoną na Greja. 
To sprawa rodzinna.

A tak w ogóle to skończyłem robić gościowi WM i już się miałem za dom zabierać, a tu znowu dzwonią za piecami. Sprzedałem nawet spawarkę, ale zaraz kupię inną. Kiedyś po pijaku z głupia dałem ogłoszenie i poszła w niedzielę. Następna będzie większa i również do aluminium.

No i widziałem w gazetce najlepszego sklepu Merkury Market wełnę URSA lambda 0,045, 15cm, po 6,17 zł/M2 zdaje mi się. Zastanawiam się czy sobie nie kupić i między krokwie nie wetknąć.

----------


## karster

Btw spawania aluminium, w radiu pokazywali, że to niby mocno trujące jest? Prawda to czy znajomy tak mnie spławił bym czasem nie chciał by mi ramę auta elektrycznego dla dzieciaków (tudzież dla mnie) pospawał? Jak tak sie poczyta cenniki to normalnie nie jest to tania zabawa spawać centymetry w alu gdy ma się taką ramę z profili np 60x40 o wymiarach np 1200x600 mm do pospawania z kilkoma poprzeczkami i innymi pierdami. Sorki za ot.

Co do roboty WM to tak sie składa, że też będę potrzebował... masz w pracy (bo to chyba zawodowo robisz rownież?) np automaty do spawania wzdłużnego/ obrotniki? 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dosyć to niezdrowe, prawda, ale w telewizji słyszałem że brakuje spawaczy i stawki dobre. Nie chcę się w to pchać na całego, ale czasem warto się podjąć. Nie palę, to może bym raka tym aluminium nakarmił. 

W robocie właśnie nie ma spawania, a są blachy. Podpinam się czasem pod jakiegoś potrzebującego i coś wpadnie. Spawanie jak pisałeś, tanie nie jest.

A wracając do domu wariatów, to nie mam folii na dachu i teraz nie wiem jak bym miał tę wełnę upakować. Myślałem dać folię od spodu, przyszyć tekkerem do krokwie i łat, a potem wełna zamocowana sznurkami. Ma to sens, czy potrzebna jest jakaś membrana?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zakaz wjazdu. 

Nie mam deskowania, ale folia chyba wystarczy.

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam
Przemek .Ty masz normalny dom. Przez kilka dni pracowałem w mercedesie, w hali  crash test 'ów. Serce bolało ,co oni robią z nowymi samochodami. Dali by jednego ,a tak nowiutkie sztuki na złom. To dopiero "wariaci".
]Miłego dnia ,jadę popatrzeć na te samochody i przed południem do domku. J.Korona

----------


## Slawskip

Gratuluję samozaparcia i wybudowania domu.
Po przeczytaniu Twojego dziennika budowy coraz bardziej zastanawiam się nad ogrzewaniem prądem w moim nowym domu (parterówka około 106m2). Będę obserwował i mam nadzieję że opiszesz po zimie jak się sprawowało ogrzewanie i jakie były koszty.
pozdrawiam
Piotrek

----------


## karol.b78

Witam, Przemek gratulacje naprawdę dobra robota!!!
Przeczytałam cały dziennik (3 dni). Dopiero zaczynam ale miałem podobny concept do Twojego z CO z tym, że ja poszedłem w bufor i podlogowke wodną. Miała być fotowoltaika ale niestety nie dostałem dotacji z prosumenta :sad: .
I tutaj w sumie woda ma tą przewagę, że można dalej kombinować będzie PC Pow- woda.
Pozdrawiam
P.s.
Jak postępy z rekuperatorem?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Grzejta prądem, bo instalacja tania i w utrzymaniu niedrogo. Kableki mi nabiły do tej pory 2208kWh po 0,30zł i klima około 600 za 0,55zł, więc da się żyć.

Ostatnio trochę się zapuściłem, nie chciało mi się nic, w ogóle tylko leżałem w górę palnikiem i gniłem, ale wiosna idzie, piece się skończyły, więc coś tam drgnęło:













No masakra. Póki jeszcze było zimno, póki mróz trzymał, to było całkiem OK, ale potem... Czerpnia ogrodowa typu makgajwer stoi na szczęście nieco wyżej i jej nie zalało, ale dużo nie brakło i miałem przez chwilę chęć przekopać kanał do sąsiada. Jakoś się rozeszło na szczęście, bo nie miałem motywacji. Żona zbudowała za to elegancki chodniczek z obrzynek i teraz tak mamy. Pasuje do równie stylowych schodów i w ogóle całość jest spójna estetycznie i przez to niezbyt pretensjonalna, a to dla nas ważne, bo nie lubimy kiczu.

No, skoro już ta wiosna przyszła, to postanowiłem posłuchać córki i zrobić jej w końcu ten pokój. Zrobił się tam przez te kilka miesięcy najzwyczajniejszy w świecie pierdolnik, ale trza było ogarnąć ten bajzel:



W drzwiach stoi mała Natalka. Dziewczyny miały mieć osobne pokoje, ale na razie przeszły obydwie do nowego, a pierdolnik mamy teraz w tym pierwszym... Na początek musiałem obudować kanał rozprowadzenia DGP, co to dalej idzie w styropianie do wszystkich pokojów i kiedyś to relacjonowałem. 



Kanał z ocynku, na to profile do gips-kartonu, wełna 30mm samoprzylepna na wyciszenie, a na dole jest wentylator. Resztę dziury w podłodze zalałem gotową wylewką z liroja-merlina za 6,50zł worek (poszło prawie 2), obudowałem płytami, wyszpachlowałem, porobiłem jeszcze kilka drobiazgów i wyszło tak:









Niech dzieci mają! Ucieszony zaległem sobie na kanapie i wymyśliłem, że trzeba by zacząć się grodzić. Niestety kasy prawie zero, żona nie pracuje, kredyt, zęby w ścianę, więc zakupiłem tylko 7 słupków 80x80x3, L=2000, żeby były na rogi działki, bramę i bramkę i żeby to już wyglądało że to nasze. Słupki zaślepiłem kawałkiem blachy, oszlifowałem, dospawałem jeszcze jakieś odpady, bo mi się wydało mało zakopać 0,5 metra, no i ładnie pomalowałem czarnym podkładem przy użyciu wałka 10cm, Zdjęć na razie nie mam, bo się ciemno zrobiło, ale na pewno kiedyś wstawię. Z resztą, to tylko słupki.
W ogóle jakie gotowe słupki są cholernie drogie!!! Po 150zł sztuka 7x7cm i 200xm długie, a mi wyszły po 62zł, czyli ponad 600zł do przodu za kilka godzin roboty.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich czytających i dziękuję za uznanie.

----------


## B_i_U

A ten peryskop dlaczego taki wygięty w dół. To jakaś wyższa technologia?

Dziewczynki chociaż doceniają ten róż?

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

"Tatuś. Różowy to mój ulubiony kolor". To Nadia, a Natalka na razie tylko kilka słów mówi, ale śpi spokojnie, więc chyba jej się podoba. 

Peryskop to wyższa technologia, a jakże. Chodzi panie o to, żeby się do środka nie lało jak leje.

----------


## B_i_U

U moich chłopaków na ścianach Gwiezdne Wojny (chyba wolę  :wink: 

A jak do tej czerpni naleje Ci się woda to masz ją jak wybrać? To fi160? Pompka chyba nie bardzo wejdzie.

Docelowo będzie pewnie jakiś daszek?

Jestem na etapie robienia GWC rurowego i zastanawiam się nad zakończeniem rurociągu. Kształtki powyżej fi160 już nieco drogie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Gwiezdne Wojny to dla chłopaków, a dziewczyny to róż, księżniczki, motylki... Nie za bardzo w tym siedzę, ale było zlecenie - farbę, tapetę, zasłonę i lampę Nadia wybrała sobie sama, a ja miałem tylko zamontować. Pochwaliła że świetna robota, że bardzo jej się podoba, dała buziaka i jest ekstra.

Woda jak się naleje, to nie wiem co będzie. Mam nadzieję, że do tego nie dojdzie, a jeśli już, to może przepływ powietrza to wysuszy. To fi 200, więc też by jakoś to odpompował, ale docelowo tam będzie garaż i czerpnię przesunę na jego ścianę i umieszczę wyżej, a nie tuż nad ziemią, bo mi w zimie czasem zaciągnie dymem od sąsiada, jak się nisko snuje nad ziemią.

Czerpnia ogrodowa faktycznie droga. Najtaniej zrobić z ocynku jak ja i zabudować jakąś konstrukcją drewnianą, ale chyba lepiej to jakoś podnieść, bo ani pies nie obsika, ani żadna menda niczego tam nie napsika... Może dać pod jakimś stelażem na winogrono, albo zrobić z tego jakiś słup z oświetleniem, albo po prostu schować i obsadzić tujami.

p.s. Ile taka czerpnia właściwie kosztuje? Robię ludziom czasem przedłużenia kominów i z blachy nierdzewnej 2mm wychodzą po około 250zł. Tutaj takiej grubości nie potrzeba, więc może bym mógł to jakoś względnie ogarnąć. Daj znać co byś potrzebował to zobaczę ile to wyjdzie.

----------


## B_i_U

Bardziej chodzi mi o tą rurę pionową kanalizacyjną. Albo od rurociągu wyjdę kolankiem 87st. do góry i rura pionowa wystająca z ziemi ok. 1m, albo rura pionowa będzie połączona trójnikiem 200/160/87st. no i mufa żeby mieć kielich na górze (wtedy będzie obniżenie, z którego łatwiej wybrać ewentualną wodę). Chyba to drugie rozwiązanie będzie lepsze. Pytanie czy na dnie dać zaślepkę?

Na pewno będzie to przy granicy (jakieś 1-1,5m) w otoczeniu drzewek (pewnie świerk serbski). Dodatkowo może użyję takich wiklinowych mat mocowanych często do ogrodzeń z siatki (taki chochoł).

Czytałem o Twoich dodatkowych robótkach i będę miał to na uwadze.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja mam trójnik fi 200, na dole zaślepka, a na górze mufa. Zrobiła się taka studzienka i właściwie widać tam było na dnie jakąś mini kałużę jak poświeciłem latarką, ale było tego mało. Bardziej bałem się o smród stęchlizny, bo mój GWC ponad rok nie był używany, ale niczego takiego nie było. Tą zaślepkę na dole dałem bo chciałem mieć całość szczelną i chyba to jest najlepsze rozwiązanie. Ewentualną wodę można chyba nawet jakimś dziecięcym wiaderkiem wyłowić.

----------


## karster

A powiedzcie mi proszę chłopaki jak to jest w końcu z tymi rurami kanalizacyjnymi do gwc? Wolno/ nie wolno bo nie zdrowo? Czy to tylko mit i nagonka na antybakteryjne za xxx złotych? U mnie stan budowy bliski zasypywaniu fundamentów i muszę szybko wmontować rurę do ewentualnego GWC (o ile ostatecznie nie uda się go połączyć z DZ od PC).

Sorki Przemek, ale od razu drugie pytanie w Twoim temacie ;p Czy doprowadzenie powietrza do kominka można zrobić w taki sposób:

Chodzi o to, że otwór w fundamencie mam na wysokości chudego a po pierwsze nie chcę go dzielić na dwie części rurą od powietrza a po drugie nie chcę go wyziębiać (a po trzecie, jakby tak dość głęboko zakopać tą rurę to i może ze 2'C cieplejsze powietrze dojdzie do kominka...)
Czyli układ wyglądał by pewnie tak: (od strony czerpni)
1) czerpnia na ścianie w elewacji na wysokości cokołu - orientacyjnie 20-30cm na gruntem (u mnie od wschodu)
2) kanał płaski w warstwie elewacji z kolankiem 90',
3) przejście z płaskiego na okrągłe fi110, oraz kawałek rury pcv przechodzącej przez fundament
4) znowu kolano 90' tym razem okrągłe PCV 110
... kawałek kurki pionowo w dół fi 110 pcv, kolejne kolano, kawał rury - kilka metrów, znów kolano 90' w górę oraz kawałek - ok 1m rury pionowo fi 110 z doprowadzeniem do kominka

Da sie tak? Nie będzie oporów powietrza zbyt dużych?

PS. Przemek pokazałem metamorfozę Twojego pierdolnika żonie. Jako że wyczekuje pierwszej córki (chociaż dla niepoznaki mówi, że to trzeci synek...) to się jej spodobało  :smile: 


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

GWC można na rurze od sracza, albo nie. Samemu można, a firma nie może, bo rura od sracza nie ma papierów i po sprawie. Osobiście się tym nie przejmuję, bo z PCV ja i moi rodzice mieli płytki w szkole i większość jeszcze żyje. 

Ja bym te kolanka w dolocie do kominka zamienił na 45 stopni na wszelki wypadek i tyle. 

Dzięki za miłe słowa o pierdolniku. Dla każdego widać jest szansa, tylko trzeba kobiecej ręki.

----------


## B_i_U

Przemek ale jak miałeś pierdolnik to pewnie mogłeś wszystko znaleźć, teraz pewnie szukasz  :wink: .

Taka rura wentylacyjna dedykowana fi160 to koszt około 2400PLN/50mb. To samo z rury kanalizacyjnej to około 1000PLN. Dla mnie za dedykowaną przemawia 100% szczelność. Nie wiedziałem, że robią już nawet fi200. Jakbym robił GWC do 25m i do małego domu (czytaj mała średnica) to pewnie zdecydowałbym się na "peszel". Co do zdrowotności to zgadzam się z Przemkiem.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Znaleźć teraz cokolwiek to masakra i muszę jakieś szafki do pomieszczenia technicznego dorobić, bo wszystko leży na kupię.

A te rury mają uszczelki i na prawdę cholernie ciężko wbić nypel w kielich, więc to jest szczelne. Poza tym to musi być szczelne przez długi czas, bo ścieki nie mogą się wylewać, więc chyba nie trzeba się przejmować. Można też doszczelnić, choćby uszczelniaczem dekarskim, albo dla hardkorów żywicą epoksydową i włóknem szklanym.

----------


## sebcioc55

Pokój pierwsza klasa ! :smile: , a blotko przed domem takie samo jak u mnie  :roll eyes:  faktycznie chyba teraz taka moda. Ja już zbieram kase żeby kupic kostke bo mnie to do szału doprowadza, dobrze że teraz sucho to jakoś jest. Najpierw chciałem sam kłaść ale jak widzę że u znajomego robią za 30 zł/m^2 wraz z obrzeżami i ciężkim sprzętem to... chyba oszczędzę swój kregosłup.

----------


## B_i_U

Mi układanie kostki wydawało się zawsze bardzo łatwe. Ułożyłem przed obecnym domem prawie 200m2 i niestety jak świecę światłami samochodu w nocy to widać wszystkie niedociągnięcia  :oops: .

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

U mnie raczej koło stówki za metr kwadratowy z kostką, a kostka jest za 20-25zł, więc jak robota po trzy dychy to za pół darmo. Sam nie zrobię, bo to trzeba koparkę, zagęszczarkę porządną, niwelator, kogoś do pomocy, żeby chociaż zagęszczarkę rozładował, bo bydle pół tony waży... No i jak widzę tych gości co to układają, to tacy jacyś chudzi są i nie wyglądają zdrowo, więc jakoś tak mnie to nie porywa.
Mam plan teraz niedługo, w przyszłości raczej bliższej niż dalszej, zrobić schody i podjazd z jakiegoś kamienia 6-32mm, albo podobnego, a kostka to jak już się ogarniemy. Może jeszcze obrzeża wstawię, to już będzie całkiem nieźle, a kasa się przyda na co innego.

A pokoik i mnie się podoba. Dzięki.

----------


## Elfir

> Gwiezdne Wojny to dla chłopaków, a dziewczyny to róż, księżniczki, motylki...


No weź, nie obrażaj fanek SW

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Leżę! Ale wzięłaś mnie z zaskoczenia.

----------


## R&K

> Sam nie zrobię, bo to trzeba koparkę, zagęszczarkę porządną, niwelator, kogoś do pomocy, żeby chociaż zagęszczarkę rozładował, bo bydle pół tony waży...


u mnie 4 lata przed domem gruz , mega ujezdzony utwardzony  teraz już zagęszczarki nie trzeba
ale jak pod plyte pozyczalem bydle 500 kg to mi z dźwigiem pożyczali z przyczepli pięknie się ja sciagalo - i fajnie się tym lezdzi jakas taka samobieżna  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zgubiłem swój dziennik - okazało się, że był na drugiej stronie. Znacie to?



Ano tak to już jest - ktoś buduje, ktoś już tylko wykańcza, kogoś to obchodzi, a kogoś wcale nie, jest czas siania i czas zbiorów. Vanitas vanitatum et omnia vanitas...

To jak tak tylko króciutko. Zrobiłem w końcu rozdzielnię elektryczną:



Niezła, prawda? Dużo było z nią roboty, bo wynikły niespodziewane okoliczności i nie miałem przez 8 miesięcy pstryczka od światła w WC. No nie łączył mi jeden kabelek i dupa blada. Wiecie, jest taki stary sposób na łączenie kabli, że się ściąga 2cm izolacji z obydwu końców, skręca razem kombinerkami i izoluje. Sposób sprawdzony, powierzchnia styku bardzo duża, połączenie pewne, ale... to ponoć prostackie i staroświeckie. Dzisiaj są złączki WAGO, co to są takie super, można je w każdej chwili rozłączyć (po co?) i się dałem przekonać. I mam:



W WC w tej puszce nad sufitem podwieszanym miałem łączenie zrobione taką złączką. Niestety gdzieś podczas montażu mi się kabelek wypiął, a miałem dziadowskie przekaźniki, co to się popaliły zanim się wprowadziłem (LC TEC) i myślałem, że zwyczajnie przekaźnika to wina, a to byłą wina połączenia. No cóż - nóż w rękę i wyciąłem kawałek sufitu, ale tym razem połączenie "na skrętkę" i dwa termoskurcze - oczywiście opalone zapalniczką. I ma być!

Tu jeszcze wrzucę zdjęcie otwartej rozdzielnicy, bo mi się nawet podoba:



Po lewej na dole jeszcze kable od sterowników czekają na sterowniki - na Świętego Dygdy. Na sterownik jest miejsce tam gdzie te zaślepki.

EDYCJA:

Jeszcze tak jakby komuś to sprawiło przyjemność...



No i jeszcze wbiłem te narożne słupki, to już wiadomo gdzie koniec wariackiego gruntu jest i moja małża dostała jakiegoś szału że jej ziemia za granicę wystaje i codziennie sama ją łopatą podrzuca. Kobiety...

----------


## Marek.M

Przemku mam pytanie. Czym w końcu ocieplałeś strop? Jeżeli nie słomą to dlaczego?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ociepliłem 30cm styropianu grafitowego w dwóch warstwach. Szczerze powiedziawszy to głównie dlatego, że tego lata kiedy miałem słomę pozyskiwać ciągle lało i nie dało się jej wysuszyć. Była taka lekko zgniła i sobie dałem spokój - to było i tak kontrowersyjne, nawet z dobrą słomą.

----------


## karster

A ten ochronnik działa Ci bezprzewodowo?  :smile:  czy przyjdzie na niego czas? Napisz ogolnie co tam masz w tej elektrowni.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam
Ja Cię skrytykuję ,za tą szafę rozdzielczą. Będzie działać, jeśli wszystko dobrze połączyłeś ,ale w niej jest "burdel ".Tak elektrycy nie robią. .Przewody powinny być ładnie ułożone, wszystko prawie pod linijkę, wtedy dopiero praca cieszy. Połączyłeś rozdzielnie tak na od....dol,mocno się spieszyłeś.
    To wago ,którego używasz nie cieszy się dobrą opinią wśród elektryków, po zachodniej granicy.Podobno są  niekiedy problemy z połączeniami. Ja tego nie stwierdziłem ,pracuję z przewodami dużo mniejszego kalibru i w ostateczności stosuje mini wago.
Miłego wieczoru J.Korona

----------


## ufbufkruf

Przyłączam się do prośby kolegi  karstera o opisanie co tam w tej szafie masz.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wiem, wiem, nie jestem najlepszy w estetycznych szafach rozdzielczych. Zobaczymy co na to elektryk, bo niedługo będą odbiory i jak pomierzy i będzie OK, to będzie OK. 

Ochronnik tu był jeszcze nie podłączony, ale już jest. Wyłącznik do garażu również. Ogólnie gdyby nie te pieprzone przekaźniki to by wyszło nieco lepiej, ale nie od estetyki zależy tu dobre działanie. Zdjęcia wrzuciłem jak jest, a nie że się będę spinał na estetykę, której nikt nie będzie oglądał.

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam
Nadszedł czas kontroli VDS w kronopolach .Dzisiaj jadę na Węgry ,ale niedługo przyjdzie kolej na Mielec.Ty Przemek zakładaj tą czapkę z gazety i do roboty ,bo w tym roku jak Was odwiedzę ,to chyba trochę dłużej zabawię i kilka godzin Ci odpadnie.  A kontrola postępów będzie dokładna.Macie jakieś preferencję do gatunku piwa?
 Miłego dnia J.Korona

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dobra, a masz jakieś papiery na odbiory? Żart oczywiście, ale zabawisz dłużej, to pogadamy dokładniej.

Co do piwa, to chyba tylko tyle, że żona z piw lubi wyłącznie słodkie wino, a ja umarłbym z pragnienia gdyby do picia było wyłącznie cokolwiek z browaru Jabłonowo.

----------


## aiki

Jak tam Twoje tereny zalewowe. Wybronisz się?

----------


## ggdh

Tak było ze 2 tygodnie temu, przed większymi deszczami, jakieś 3500m DALEJ od rzeki niż mieszka Przemek...

MOKRO

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

U nas ostatnio całkiem spokojnie:

http://www.mielec.prospect.pl/wizual....php?prze=WMWI

Faktycznie jak popada, to robią mi się kałuże na działce, ale to kwestia nawiezionej gliniastej ziemi. Mam zamiar nałożyć na to jeszcze warstwę piaszczystej czarnej ziemi i przekopać na głębokość szpadla, ale to będzie jak będzie jakiś piniądz. Na razie dłubie coś w odpadach, czasem coś śturnę z materiału który już mam, a leży i czek na zmiłowanie, ale generalnie bez postępów.

No, może jeden. Dostałem pismo z banku że muszę dom oddać do użytkowania, więc się tym w końcu zająłem. Termin był do 30 kwietnia, ale się przeciągnie troszeczkę, bo się nie udało geodecie zarejestrować inwentaryzacji powykonawczej, bo pan w starostwie był na chorobowym. Mają na to 10 dni, więc jeszcze chwilkę poczekam. Za to koszty wyszły całkiem spore:

- odbiór wewnętrznej instalacji wodnej i kanalizacyjnej - darmo,
- odbiór wewnętrznej instalacji elektrycznej i grzewczej - 300zł,
- odbiór kominiarski - 150zł,
- geodeta - 600zł
- kierownik budowy - 500zł.
- rzeczoznawca bankowy - 200zł.

Razem 1750zł, a jeszcze ostatnio było 1000zł za naprawę auta, ubezpieczenie i przegląd, rower dziecku na urodziny, dopłata do podatku dochodowego, wcześniej dopłata do VAT (wcześniej nie płaciłem, myślałem że się uda, ale zmieniłem zdanie), no i się nazbierało w sumie prawie 10 tyś. Jeszcze tylko ubezpieczenie drugiego, komunia chrześniaczki żony i już możemy zacząć myśleć o sobie. Trudno to wszystko samemu ogarnąć, więc może coś ruszy jak żona wróci do roboty w sierpniu.

----------


## aiki

I tak nieźle ciągniesz to wszystko.

----------


## Anutek115

Witam, Panie Przemku czy mógłby mi pan doradzić jakąś dobrą hurtownie z materiałami budowlanymi w Mielcu? Chodzi mi o drut, deski i dobra papę izolacyjną. Bo przyznam że w tym temacie jestem zielona a czytam Pana wpisy od dłuższego czasu i widzę że ma Pan duża wiedzę. Pozdrawiam

----------


## nass

> Ociepliłem 30cm styropianu grafitowego w dwóch warstwach.


Przycisnąłeś czymś ten styropian czy tylko grawitacja go trzyma?  :Lol:

----------


## walec7_7

Kawał fachowej roboty! Dużo wiedzy i doświadczenia  :big tongue:  Całkiem fajnie Ci to wszystko wyszło, dobrze się ogląda i czyta taki dziennik  :smile:

----------


## ProStaś

Hej.  Masz zapchaną pocztę, więc zapytam tutaj.  Robisz jeszcze skrzynki do wentylacji mechanicznej?   Daj znać, bo chciałbym coś zamówić, pzdr

----------


## mietku

> Fundamenty pomalowane podkładem całe - jutro 2x na gotowo. Potem kanaliza ....


Witaj Przemek,
mam do ciebie pytanie jak szybko malowałeś tym czarnym mazidłem po zalaniu scianek fundamentowych?
Ja tez bede miał lane i chodzi mi o to ze jak beton jeszcze mokry to czy tego czarnego cholerstwa nie odparzy?

Z gory dzieki za odp.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Witam, Panie Przemku czy mógłby mi pan doradzić jakąś dobrą hurtownie z materiałami budowlanymi w Mielcu? Chodzi mi o drut, deski i dobra papę izolacyjną. Bo przyznam że w tym temacie jestem zielona a czytam Pana wpisy od dłuższego czasu i widzę że ma Pan duża wiedzę. Pozdrawiam


Pewnie już nieaktualne, ale drut najtaniej jest (był) w Transtalu w Smęgorzewie, deski i ogólnie drewno wszelakie w Jastrząbce, po drodze na Tarnów (jest tak chyba z 6 tartaków i mają dużą konkurencję), a papa izolacyjna to już jak się trafi.




> Przycisnąłeś czymś ten styropian czy tylko grawitacja go trzyma?


Jest polepiony pianką z puchy i nieźle się trzyma.




> Kawał fachowej roboty! Dużo wiedzy i doświadczenia  Całkiem fajnie Ci to wszystko wyszło, dobrze się ogląda i czyta taki dziennik


Niekonstruktywna pochwała. To mi się podoba, a nie jakieś tam konstruktywne krytyki. 




> Witaj Przemek,
> mam do ciebie pytanie jak szybko malowałeś tym czarnym mazidłem po zalaniu scianek fundamentowych?
> Ja tez bede miał lane i chodzi mi o to ze jak beton jeszcze mokry to czy tego czarnego cholerstwa nie odparzy?
> 
> Z gory dzieki za odp.
> Pozdrawiam


Ano czekałem około 3 tygodni, albo i dłużej. Beton musi zbieleć, bo inaczej szkoda roboty. I nie kupuj Dysperbitu, bo to jest straszne dziadostwo - trzeba malować 3, 4 razy, bo się nie chce trzymać, więc warto kupić coś 2x droższego i pomalować tylko 2 razy.

A u mnie powoli do przodu.

----------


## karster

> I nie kupuj Dysperbitu, bo to jest straszne dziadostwo - trzeba malować 3, 4 razy, bo się nie chce trzymać, więc warto kupić coś 2x droższego i pomalować tylko 2 razy.
> 
> A u mnie powoli do przodu.


Potwierdzam, przekonałem się na własnej skórze. Mało tego, używałem dysperbentu (nazwa handlowa tego samego gówna). Pękało, odłaziło, nie chciało miejscami wyschnąć, nakładanie koszmar. Potem robiłem izoplastem rw/bw (czy jakoś tak). No niebo, coś pięknego w porównaniu do tego pierwszego gówna (oba produkty chyba były wlasnie tej firmy izoplast i te lepsze polecam). Co ciekawe, są droższe blisko 2x od dysperbitu ale mają nawet ponad 2x większą wydajność.... no a zaoszczędzony czas pracy zostaje w kieszeni. 

Dodam, że u mnie chiciaż pięknie poprawiłem środkami izoplast rw/bw to i tak XPS przyklejony na klej do xps'a odpadł po deszczach razem z hydroizolacją bo ten zasrany dysperbent się zrobił plastyczny/ miękki. Także moja ochrona przeciwwilgociowa pionowa to własnie 15cm xps'a klejonego wszędzie/każda krawędź po 3warkocze bo na mazidła nie mam co liczyć. A wszystko przes ten zasrany dysperbent!!!

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No właśnie.

Bym jakieś zdjęcia wrzucił, ale się mi nie chce tego dzisiaj zgrywać. No sorry. Wykonałem dzisiaj oprysk przeciwko chwastom jakimś tańszym odpowiednikiem Randapa (Klinik Duo chyba) i jestem z siebie dumny. Będziemy trawnik robić końcem sierpnia, ziemia już praktycznie rozplantowana, mamy wykop 140m2 na podjazd, głębokość 40cm, zasypany 10cm piachu. Żona kopała sama, bo jej szkoda było 300zł na koparkę, zeszło jej chyba z miesiąc... Ja sobie pochodziłem za taczkami, więc spoko relax i fajnie było patrzeć na tak dobrze wykonywaną robotę. Nie mamy ani jednego sąsiada, co by nie powiedział jej, że on by tak nie dał rady, że tego..., no.... podziwia ją... i takie tam dyrdymały, ale ona się tym nie przejmuje i spokojnie uprawia sobie warzywka, co to warte są może z 350zł razem z przyprawami do zalewy. 

Zrobiliśmy też ławy pod schody i taras, ale coś nie chcą mi szybko bloczków betonowych dostarczyć na murki i nie mam co zrobić z nadliczbowym piaskiem na podjeździe. Mamy więc piaskownicę, dzieciaki się bawią i gra muzyka!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nadrabiam zaległości.

To moja starsza córka, Nadia, z małym Kickiem:



Znalazła go pod płotem sąsiada, samotnego, podobno poprowadził ją Kot. To takie imię dla kota, dosyć oryginalne i nietuzinkowe. Woła się to-to "KOOOOOT!!!" i on znajduje małe zające. Jednego znalazł w połowie (od pasa w dół, jeszcze ciepłego, oficjalnie nigdy go nie było), a jednego w całości:

TADAM:



Musiałem mu zrobić klatkę, bo mi żona zagroziła, że mnie w życiu nigdy więcej po plecach nie podrapie. Z gówna... znaczy z odpadów. I jest:





I plecy nie swędzą!!!! !!! !! HA HA HA !!! !!!  !!! Uhehehehehe...

Spoważniejmy... Na chwilę... Tia...

Coś tam kiedyś chyba wspomniałem o tarasie i schodach:





Zamówiłem 350 bloczków betonowych, po 2,80 zł brutto sztuka. Mają jutro przyjechać.. trzeci skład, najniższa cena... no, zobaczę. 

Kilka zdjęć z warzywniaka, bo mi się bardzo widzą: 







No i podjazd:







Mam obrzeża i nie zawaham się ich użyć:



Grafit, 1000x200x60, 64 sztuki za 200zł. Spoko. Transport SAM. Spoko.

Jeszcze sobie Pralnię ogarnąłem:



p-r-a-w-i-e:



Ale słabo widać. NA SZCZĘŚCIE!!!.

----------


## sebcioc55

I weż teraz spróbuj powiedzieć dziecku że musicie się przeprowadzić do bloku...
Te obrzeża to prawie za darmo!! kostke sam będziesz układał?

BTW: coś strasznie sucho tam na tych Twoich terenach zalewowych, u mnie jak nigdy nie było wody to teraz na dzałke samochodem nie mogę wjechać i woda na -0,3m p.p.t ... więc mam kłopot.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie musimy na szczęście. Wynajenem stare mieszkanie, lokatorzy zadowoleni, ale jak jeżdżę po kasę, to mi ich trochę żal. Fakt że mają miasto, blisko wszędzie, plac zabaw dla dzieci pod nosem, ale 25 schodków, marne 57m2, sąsiadka piętro niżej i w sumie nic z relaksu na powietrzu, oprócz może grilla na balkonie.
A u nas praktycznie non stop huśtawka, trampolina, spacer po koniczynę dla Kicka, piaskownica na podjeździe, rower, spacer i szwendanie się po działce i okolicy. Jeszcze taras dobuduję (przywieźli dzisiaj bloczki i zacząłem) i będzie dom całkiem połączony z podwórkiem, co nam bardzo odpowiada. Do tego tylko 6 schodków po 15 cm, czyli do przełknięcia. Jest OK.

Obrzeża niby II klasa, kupiłem od gościa, który jest pracownikiem oddziału Polbruku. Coś im tam ponoć jest, ale oglądaliśmy w kilku (był tego cały TIR) i nikt nie stwierdził jakiejś poważnej wady, chociaż może był beton zbyt gęsty i są drobne ubytki. Nie wiem czy o to chodzi, ale nie będzie tego widać, a cena atrakcyjna.
Kostkę będziemy mieli za kilka lat, ale krawężniki będę układał sam i to niedługo, bo kiedy tylko wymuruję taras, wsypię tam zalegający na podjeździe piach, to zamówię tłuczeń i na nim obsadzę obrzeża i dosypię drobniejszego tłucznia. Plan jest taki, żeby zostawić tylko 10cm na podsypkę 4-5cm i kostkę 6cm - nie będzie się nosić błoto, ani piach, będzie schludnie i OK.

Teren zalewowy u mnie jest, ale już pisałem, że to tylko jak wał pęknie, albo go ktoś wysadzi. Ogólnie woda na 150-200cm, grunt dosyć piaszczysty. Może podnieś nieco działkę, ale jak masz takie hektary to faktycznie kłopot. Wokół domu tylko? Albo może jakiś rów melioracyjny wykop? Takie tam pomysły na szybko.

----------


## Anutek115

Panie Przemku proszę o podanie jakiegoś maila do Pana lub nr tel odnośnie rekuperacji, materiałów, projektu itd. [email protected] Pozdrawiam

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Czy ktoś wie jak się robi schody z palisady?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Czy ktoś wie jak się robi schody z palisady?


Z tej betonowej? jeżeli tak to najpierw wykopujesz dół i robisz w nim tą palisadę tak jak obrzeża przy kostce się osadza, czyli na betonie. Potem zagęszczasz piach na najniższym schodku i robisz znowu to samo co wczesniej itd. Najlepiej jak robisz 2-3 schodki i kupujesz tą palisadę o różnych wysokościach, wtedy jest łatwiej i startujesz z jednego poziomu, tylko dajesz co raz wyższe palisady i trochę więcej betonu. To zasypujesz piachem i kładziesz kostke. O to Ci chodzi? Bo ostatnio widziałem coś takiego u kolegi z palisady betonowej z leroy merlin.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tak, z tej betonowej. Mam 90cm różnicy poziomów, 6 schodów,  każdy po 4,5m, czyli sporo. Wymurowałem z bloczków fundamentowych murki oporowe po bokach, zasypałem piachem, zamówiłem palisadę 40cm. Podobno niższe są zbyt małe i niestabilne, więc już niech będzie taka. Tylko nie mam bardzo pojęcia czy to zaczynać od góry, od dołu, czy robić jakieś spadki, no i czy obleci beton z taczek bez żwiru, czy raczej trzeba jakiś lepszy. Nie wiem ile mi z tym zejdzie, więc się może gotowy beton zepsuć, a zamawianie po pół metra to znowu koszty dostawy.
Chyba jednak przesadzam. W sumie co tam może być trudnego...

----------


## sebcioc55

> Tak, z tej betonowej. Mam 90cm różnicy poziomów, 6 schodów,  każdy po 4,5m, czyli sporo. Wymurowałem z bloczków fundamentowych murki oporowe po bokach, zasypałem piachem, zamówiłem palisadę 40cm. Podobno niższe są zbyt małe i niestabilne, więc już niech będzie taka. Tylko nie mam bardzo pojęcia czy to zaczynać od góry, od dołu, czy robić jakieś spadki, no i czy obleci beton z taczek bez żwiru, czy raczej trzeba jakiś lepszy. Nie wiem ile mi z tym zejdzie, więc się może gotowy beton zepsuć, a zamawianie po pół metra to znowu koszty dostawy.
> Chyba jednak przesadzam. W sumie co tam może być trudnego...


Daj jakieś zdjęcie dla zobrazowania tematu. Wg mnie powinieneś jechać od dołu... a spadki to chyba minimalne żeby tylko woda nie stała.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej zobacz u kolegi *PaRa* i podpytaj:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7474281

bo chyba ci o coś takiego chodzi.

----------


## aiki

Widziałem kiedyś dawali suchy beton z worka i na to ustawiali palisadę a potem lali wodą.
Nie wiem jak to potem ze związaniem betonu.

----------


## brencik

> Wykonałem dzisiaj oprysk przeciwko chwastom jakimś tańszym odpowiednikiem Randapa (Klinik Duo chyba) i jestem z siebie dumny.


Z tym "Randapem" to lepiej uważaj https://www.monitor-polski.pl/glisof...stkich-zabija/

----------


## brencik

Kiedy rozpoczynasz sezon grzewczy Przemku?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Hejka!

Grzałem już końcem października, bo był bardzo pochmurny. Schemat był taki, że kable chodziły od 13-15 codziennie (~12kWh), plus klimatyzator 0-3kWh, w zależności od dnia. W grudniu dołożyłem pół godziny 05:00-05:30 i pół 22:00-22:30 i prawie w ogóle nie włączam klimatyzatora. 

Żyję, choć mam się nie najlepiej. Nie ma o czym pisać, bo niczego sensownego nie zrobiłem ostatnio. Żona wróciła do pracy, to po nowym roku coś ruszy.

----------


## brencik

> Hejka!
> 
> Żyję, choć mam się nie najlepiej. .


Zabrzmiało groźnie  :wink: 
Oby nic złego ze zdrowiem.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Zabrzmiało groźnie 
> Oby nic złego ze zdrowiem.
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


Nic szczególnego - choroba narodowa Polaka. Pracoholizm, weekendowy alkoholizm, wrzody, depresja, nerwica i bezsenność na zmianę. Zacząłem witaminę D3 brać w ilości 4000 J.M. dziennie, to mi się coś zaczyna odmieniać, więc nawet zacząłem kominek robić i udało mi się wkład wyspawać, ale niestety... Chcę w tym roku postawić garaż, potrzebuję na to z 50 tyś i dodatkowo z 20 tyś na ogarnięcie obejścia, więc biorę się za każdy zarobek jaki się napatoczy, a to oznacza praktycznie zero czasu na wykończenie domu.
No i żona pracuje, a to oznacza dzieci pod opieką, kiedy ma II zmianę. Jeszcze mniej czasu, więc robota się przeciąga na niedzielę. 

Ale, ale. W marcu będzie ogrodzenie i posadzę tuje w końcu. Cholera jasna, chciałem to zrobić zaraz na początku budowy, dziwiłem się, że ludzie tak nie robią, bo to przecież czas stracony, no i sam tak zrobiłem ze względu na nawożenie działki. 

Przy okazji - Peugeota mi szlag trafił. Znaczy jeździ, tylko coś się tłucze w silniku i nie ma mocy. Z tej okazji chcę go sprzedać, rocznik 2003, przebieg nieważny (chyba 190 tyś), instalacja gazowa ważna jeszcze 5 lat, przegląd do listopada, ubezpieczenie chyba do sierpnia. Cena: atrakcyjna, za 2 tyś do wzięcia na wczoraj, dzisiaj możemy porozmawiać.

CALL NOW: 793-447-218

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam po przerwie  :smile:  mam podobne dylematy co Ty. Z garażem chciałem wystartować pod koniec zeszłego roku, nawet miałem podejście z koparką, niestety ze względu nawysoką wodę nie podołała zadaniu. Jaki robisz ten garaż, masz jakieś rysunki, projekt?
BTW: przez to że podałeś tu numer pewnie za chwilę będą do Ciebie dzwonić z garnkami i turboodkurzaczami co czyszczą powietrze  :big grin:

----------


## bob_budownik

I zaproszenie na badanie mammograficzne do Suwałk

----------


## uciu

Ja żałowałem, że robiłem od razu garaż a teraz chyba może i lepiej po potem byłoby jak u Was...
Choć drugim razem dałbym go osobno  :Smile: 

*Przemek*, przy okazji dzięki za skrzynki :Smile:  Tzn jeszcze nie doszły ale dziś będą  :Smile: 
I zaczynamy przygodę z WM  :smile:

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Zakładam , że garaż wybudujesz sam więc 50 tys to trochę jest za garaż.

----------


## aiki

> Zakładam , że garaż wybudujesz sam więc 50 tys to trochę jest za garaż.


 Bo to garażo warsztat pewnie będzie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Ja żałowałem, że robiłem od razu garaż a teraz chyba może i lepiej po potem byłoby jak u Was...
> Choć drugim razem dałbym go osobno 
> 
> *Przemek*, przy okazji dzięki za skrzynki Tzn jeszcze nie doszły ale dziś będą 
> I zaczynamy przygodę z WM


Spoko, jak poskładasz, wrzucisz fotki. 

Ja z kolei tym razem zrobiłbym garaż z domem, a warsztat osobno.




> Bo to garażo warsztat pewnie będzie.


Ano tak. 





Cenowo to wcale tak różowo nie wyjdzie, bo fundament z 8 tyś, ściany ze 6, dach z 10 na bidę, bramy z 8, okna 2, komin 1, wylewka 2, ocieplenie 3, tynkowanie 2, prąd 2 i już mamy 44 tyś. Trzeba jeszcze o jakimś suficie pomyśleć, więc może nie 50, ale mało mniej. 

Ten kominek jeszcze wstawię natenczas rozpoczęty. Ciekawe, ile mi zejdzie skończyć.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

No tak. 2/3 powierzchni domu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Aż tyle nie, ale mało prawie.

Dobra, piątek wieczór, dostałem podwyżkę 30%, jestem szczęśliwy i promienieję szczęściem.

Na córki też. Starsza (5,5) zrobiła figurki z jakiegoś badziewia:



NADIA: To są myszki. Widać, bo uszy mają i mysie ogony.
TATA: Fajne. A jak mają na imię?
NADIA: To jest Pipek, a to jest Pipka.
TATA: Hahahaha. A dlaczego tak?
NADIA: Bo myszki robią pipipipi...

COŚJEDNEGOMAMNAMYŚLI?

----------


## Kamil_

Przemek gratuluje podwyżki!
30% to już coś!

eheh dobre z tą pipką - głodnemu chleb na myśli  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dzięki, ważna rzecz i dobra to jest.

Zima idzie, choć ja już o wiośnie od miesiąca wygaduję znajomym, ale widzę jeszcze kilka piecyków machnę. Tymczasem _wpadł mi do głowy pomysł całkiem odlotowy_, że się jednak pozbędę tych bistabilnych przekaźników od oświetlenia i wepchnę tam moduły SSR, sterowane Arduino Mega, sterowane Raspberry Pi, sterowany Domoticzem.
Z tej okazji mam 19 przekaźników F&F Bis 411i do wzięcia w dobrej cenie.

CALL NOW ! Numer znasz.

----------


## Norbi89

> Dzięki, ważna rzecz i dobra to jest.
> 
> Zima idzie, choć ja już o wiośnie od miesiąca wygaduję znajomym, ale widzę jeszcze kilka piecyków machnę. Tymczasem _wpadł mi do głowy pomysł całkiem odlotowy_, że się jednak pozbędę tych bistabilnych przekaźników od oświetlenia i wepchnę tam moduły SSR, sterowane Arduino Mega, sterowane Raspberry Pi, sterowany Domoticzem.
> Z tej okazji mam 19 przekaźników F&F Bis 411i do wzięcia w dobrej cenie.
> 
> CALL NOW ! Numer znasz.


Do mnie leci paczka SSR Omrona z Chin  :big grin: 

Podrzuć cene F&F.   Ja zamiast MEGA chce użyć NODEMCU v3

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Po 25zł by poszły bez problemu, tylko potrzebuję chwilkę, żeby je zastąpić. Nie mam pojęcia o Raspberry Pi, muszę to kupić i potestować.

----------


## Norbi89

Polecam programowanie w NODE-RED, i wejście na kanał o nazwię szmalu, gość dużo zrobił na RP3 i wiele kwesti wyjaśnia.

----------


## boonk

Jaki wymiennik klingenburga masz i przy jakiej kubaturze?

----------


## boonk

Gs35/450?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wymiennik mam Recair RS160-400 i był strasznie drogi. Miało być z tego choć co, ale nie ma i po prostu wyszedł mi reku domowej roboty za około 2500. Dzsiaj zrobiłbym inaczej, pewnie za pół ceny, ale...

Podobno najlepiej to się wcale nie urodzić. Nie wiem, ale gdybym miał wybór, to myślałbym długo. A Ty?

----------


## boonk

Co bys zmienil? Ja wentyle bede mial r3g190 23 03 wymiennik by musial byc taki przy minimum 175m3 i max 350-400m3 i nie wiem co w alu wybrac...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wentyle lepsze K3G, bo nie trzeba inlet ringu i się łatwiej montują. Na wydajności 175m3 przy takiej pogodzie jak teraz zrobisz sobie w domu RH poniżej 20%, więc trzeba schodzić do 100m3/h, albo i mniej. Z kolei wydajność powyżej 250m3 to już sytuacja ekstremalna, chwilowa i odzyskiem się wtedy nie będziesz przejmował. Sugeruję celować w przedział 100-200m3 dla szukania optymalnej wielkości wymiennika.

----------


## boonk

Tylko ze te wentyle wg. tabel maja najnizszy prog przy 18W. 175m3 i 152pa to co bedzie wichura czy jak ? Nie mozna nimi nizej krecic? Czy spadki instalacji to wytracają?

----------


## boonk

Te wentyle po 600 za szt z inletami i mocowaniem moge miec warto?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

K3G były po 400zł, to kupiłem. Chodzą dobrze, nie mam watomierza, nie wiem ile biorą przy minimalnym wydatku, ale niechby nawet 18W, to daje maksymalnie 17zł miesięcznie. To są wentyle do rekuperatorów i w każdym markowym takie są montowane - różnica tylko na jakie napięcie, bo są często wersje np. na 48V, co są niby bardziej odporne na wilgotność, ale trzeba zasilacz dodatkowy. Dobra, nie znam się na tym tak dobrze, tylko chcę powiedzieć jasno, że odzysk jest ważny w zimie, a w zimie przepływ to 150m3 maksymalnie, ale to już dużo. Nie warto więc przewymiarować wymiennika. 

Dobra, koniec z rekuperatorem. Kominek.

Były w robocie takie zepsute profile, proszę ja Was, co to się "laser pomylił" i je krzywo sperforował. Wzionem to, przerobiłem na taki wieszak, pomalowałem farbą. Trzeba było tylko kołki kupić.



Potem profile U30, filozofii w tym nie ma. Kupiłem 10szt i porobiłem ramki na wełnę kominkową. 



Tu widać lepiej jak są połączone. Musi być miejsce na wełnę.



Potem idzie wełna. Za panele 1000x600 płaciłem w Brico Marche 17zł/szt.



Trzeba to pokleić taśmą aluminiową, żeby wełna nie latała potem, bo jest niezdrowa.



Potem wsadziłem kominek. Nie mam jeszcze drzwiczek, ale się w końcu zdobyłem na pomalowanie, pospawanie kilku płaskowników do rury i zmontowanie tego w kupę. Kosztów kominka na razie nie podam, bo nie jest kompletny (myślę się zmieścić w 1000zł), za 2 metrowe rury fi150  dałem po 20zł, za kolanka po 30zł i za redukcję do komina chyba 60zł (dawno to było, nie pamiętam). Kolanka niestety były wadliwe i nie chciały nachodzić na rurę, więc musiałem to pospawać, ale i tak było warto, bo całe rury z tym kaloryferem i farbą wyszły poniżej 200zł. W sumie kupiłem 2 kolanka, nie wiem po co. Chciałem je chyba przerobić na 45st, ale jest tak.



Jak już stał ten kominek, to sobie myślę: zapalę. Bez drzwi, tylko rurę dolotową odemknąłem.



Paliło się nieźle, powietrze na razie ciągnie z pokoju, ale będzie dolot z zewnątrz - na dole jest wprowadzona rura kanalizacyjna fi 160 i z niej będzie bezpośrednio podpięte do wkładu, a ten uszczelnię.
Pobawiłem się jeszcze chwilkę i przyłożyłem szybę, którą już kupiłem.



Pali się rewelacyjnie, aż słychać taki gwizd. Nie mam jeszcze założonej żadnej regulacji, więc to tylko tak na HURRA, ale i tak jest spoko.

----------


## boonk

Jak sie wkleja zdjecia pochwalilbym sie naszym kominkiem...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Jak sie wkleja zdjecia pochwalilbym sie naszym kominkiem...


Kurde blaszka... 

UNO: Zakładasz se Waćpan konto na jakimś portalu z (najlepiej) darmowym hostingiem zdjęć. Możesz Ty Internet'a przeszperać, albo też z owych tu wybrać:

https://www.lifewire.com/free-image-...-sites-3486329

DOS: Klikasz gdzie trzeba. Imgur każe aplołdować, tylko wcześniej wduś BRAŁS i poszukaj folderu z fotkami. Można editować, potem sejwujesz i masz linka do copiowania na przycisk. Wklejasz linka w posta i przechodzisz do następnego punktu.

TRES: 
- Wklej linka i wduś WYŚLIJ ODPOWIEDŹ.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Widzę , że jesteś z tych co w kombinezonie roboczym są cały dzień i tylko okazjonalnie na noc zdejmują.

----------


## boonk

Pokonaly mnie te zdjecia...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zdjęcia mają moc, więc się nie dziwię. Z tym kombinezonem, to kurde... no nie tak to miało być, ale faktycznie teraz tak wygląda. 

Umówiłem się z geodetą do wytyczania garażu, w przyszłym tygodniu przyjadą deski na szalunki do płyty fundamentowej, ekipa od zacierania też wstępnie dogadana. Chcą 25zł/m2 co wydaje się dużo, ale jest niewiele metrów, no i wolę mieć raz, a dobrze, zatarte na połysk, to się potem nie będę bawić w płytki, ani jakieś posadzki epoksydowe. 
Jeszcze nie wiem co zrobić ze zbrojeniem. Miałem na początku projekt garażu na ławach, ze stropem. Potem okazało się, że chcemy go odwrócić o 90st i nieco przesunąć, co spowodowało konieczność uzyskania nowych warunków zabudowy, bo mi ściana frontowa wyszła za szeroka. Ech, ta biurokracja... Korzystając z okazji wywaliłem strop i kazałem to przeliczyć na płytę fundamentową, żeby mieć za jednym podejściem spokój. No i mi konstruktor zrobił projekt, a tam 20cm płyty (OK), ale zbrojona górą i dołem siatką z prętów fi12, co 15cm. No szlag! Wychodzi 1800kg pręta, a na całe zbrojenie fundamentów na domu zużyłem chyba około 600kg. 
Mam zamiar to teraz zignorować, podkopać tylko ławy na sztycha, wsadzić tam belki z 4-ch prętów fi 12 i całość zalać, razem z płytą (już nie zbrojoną). Mam pod spodem metr piachu, bo wykopałem stamtąd ziemię przy podnoszeniu działki i zasypałem właśnie piachem, więc nic nie powinno się z tym dziać w związku  z przemarzaniem. Jeszcze myślę oddylatować płytę od tych ław, więc każe ekipie odciąć po 25cm dookoła, na czym będą stały ściany (wyjdą ławy jakieś 25x50cm głębokie). Spoko pomysł?
No i nie będę miał stropu, więc żeby dach nie odleciał razem z wieńcem (wieje ostatnio dosyć mocno) zamierzam w rogach garażu zrobić żelbetowe słupki, spinające fundament z wieńcem i dachem. 

Czekam na sugestię jak to ugryźć, bo nie widzi mi się wpakowanie 5 tyś w pręty dla świętego spokoju konstruktora, co to chyba nigdy płyty fundamentowej nie projektował.

----------


## boonk

A do mnie dzis dotarly wentylatory 190' do reku z mocowaniem -ale "byki"

----------


## 19TOMEK65

od zawsze zbrojenie płyty mnie męczy. tony , tony prętów jak za Hitlera w schronach.

był na forum taki człowiek Santosz ( pewnie też wielu innych , ale jego pamiętam )
. architekt zaprojektował mu płytę ze zbrojeniem tylko pod ścianami nośnymi. reszta zbrojenie rozproszone. zagaiłem go o stan domu po 3 latach i wszystko OK.

----------


## bob_budownik

A u mnie były pęknięcia włosowate na połączeniu ścian nosnych z działowymi i w kilku miejscach obok nadproży, jakbym robił jeszcze raz to bym nawałił tam stali z przewymiarowaniem.
Serio

----------


## Brysia8

> A u mnie były pęknięcia włosowate na połączeniu ścian nosnych z działowymi i w kilku miejscach obok nadproży, jakbym robił jeszcze raz to bym nawałił tam stali z przewymiarowaniem.
> Serio


U mnie też popękało przy wszystkich nadprożach, wydaje mi się to dziwne - dom na płycie, zbrojenie tradycyjne góra i dołem

----------


## bob_budownik

no bo niby każdy nowy dom ma swoje pęknięcia.....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

U mnie pękły wszystkie 4 narożniki domu - od nadproża do rogu i mniej-więcej tyle samo na drugiej ścianie. Zaszpachlowałem to, zamalowałem i od 2 lat ani śladu. Więcej stali najpewniej nic by nie pomogło, normalna sprawa takie pęknięcia.

A wracając do tego garażu, to tradycyjnie poszłoby 200kg, a jest zaprojektowane 1800. Kto normalny robi przewymiarowanie 9x? Nawet ja nie jestem aż takim wariatem.

----------


## brencik

> Pierwsze 12 mscy CWU i CO 3400kWh koszt poniżej 2kpln - dla mnie rewelacja!!!.


Czyli prawie 0,59zł za 1kWh. Dziwna sprawa. Czystym prądem w II taryfie wyszłoby około 1200 zł.

----------


## bob_budownik

0,54pln / kWh

te 1200 za rok to razem z CWU?

----------


## brencik

2000/3400=0,588

----------


## bob_budownik

Poniżej 2kpln a wyliczyłeś z 2kpln

----------


## Beskidziak

Ładny kominek, bo prosty, a wszystko co proste jest ładne...amen.

----------


## brencik

> Poniżej 2kpln a wyliczyłeś z 2kpln


A z ilu miałem policzyć? 1999?
A może 87,32 bo to tez poniżej 2000 jest  :tongue:

----------


## brencik

> Pali się rewelacyjnie, aż słychać taki gwizd. .


Mam pytanie skąd kominek pobiera powietrze do spalania? Mam nadzieje że ma swój dedykowany wlot powietrza z zewnątrz budynku.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Prosty kominek, ładny... Na razie jest w wersji beta, albo i nawet gamma, więc ciągnie z pokoju, ale będzie pobierał z dolotu pod posadzką. Jak mnie Ania zmobilizuje, to... pomyślę o tym.

Dajcie se spokój z kilowatogodzinami. Co to daje? Nawet se po pysku nie dacie rady dać, więc skończcie ten temat, bo głupio.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ......... Jeszcze nie wiem co zrobić ze zbrojeniem. Miałem na początku projekt garażu na ławach, ze stropem. Potem okazało się, że chcemy go odwrócić o 90st i nieco przesunąć, co spowodowało konieczność uzyskania nowych warunków zabudowy, bo mi ściana frontowa wyszła za szeroka. Ech, ta biurokracja... .....


Panie Przemek powiedz jak to miałeś dokładnie z tym garażem? Miałeś pozwolenie na budowę dwu etapowe (najpierw dom potem garaż)? czy może osobne? Bo mam podobną sytuację, garaż powiększony i kazali mi nowe PnB robić, nowy wtórnik i kuźwa już wydałem 700 zł, a może nie potrzebnie? Też mam poszerzoną elewację frontową garazu i trochę wydłużony. 
Co do PF to ja mam na garaż płytę 7,5m x 12m o grubości 20cm B25 i zbrojenie góra i dołem fi10 co 18 i 15cm. Za to w domu miałem fi10 z oczkiem 15cm. Niestety takie liczby im wychodzą w programach....... + dupochron i masz, pustą kieszeń i bunkier na podwórku  :wink: 

BTW ten kominek i to z takim radaitorem to pewnie w chacie Ci saune zrobi, co ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ano miałem pozwolenie na dom jednorodzinny z budynkiem warsztatowym. Wcześniej wystąpiłem o WZ, które i tak zostały dostosowane do moich oczekiwań, więc równie dobrze można by tam od razu wpisać, że budynek może mieć ścianę frontową w przedziale 5-15m i nie byłoby tyle kłopotu. Tak to już jest - urzędnicy coś robią i od tego wszyscy mamy lepiej...

PF miała mi dać szybkie wykonanie i ogólną taniość. Mam takie wrażenie, że można by tu było "nieco" zoptymalizować dizajn, żeby wszyscy byli zadowoleni i nic się złego nie stało, a niekoniecznie dowalać tyle stali. 

Na ten moment na prowadzenie w moim wewnątrz-czaszkowym rankingu najlepszych pomysłów na fundament garażu wysunął się taki owąż:
- wykopię te cholerne ławy, zazbroję i zaleję jak pod chaupą (w piachu łatwo pójdzie),
- narucham zbrojenie i wyleję ściany jak poprzednio,
- posadzkę na gotowo zrobi mi ekipa od przemysłówek. 

Wymiary ław i ścian zerżnę z poprzedniego projektu garażu. Ławy 45cm szerokości i 30cm głębokości, ściany fundamentowe 24cm szerokości. Może dam płycej, bo skoro piach... Abo nie - zaleję ściany razem z ławami. Czacha dymi...

Kominek, tak, dzięki, raz w nim zapaliłem i faktycznie była sauna, choć z tą szybą będzie sprawniej dopalał gaz drzewny. Więc jeszcze więcej ciepła, ale na razie stoi.

----------


## ovner

ściankę fundamentową tez będziesz zbroić ?

----------


## hektor80

ja fundament pod budynek gosp. wylałem razem ławami. Tak samo zrobiłem fund. pod ogrodzenie

----------


## jach78c

Witam
Fundament: ja mam płytę 160m2 (10mx16m) 20 cm, zbrojenie - belka po obwodzie + rozproszone 14 kg dramix na m3 betonu. Projekt Thomas Brinkman, wykonane samodzielnie.  Zamieszkany od 1,5 roku pęknięć brak.
Ja fundamenty garażu w grudniu 2016 wylałem i możne za 2-3 tygodnie zacznę murować  :smile:  7m x 8m będzie można pogrzebać przy jakimś klasyku.
Samorób  pozdrawia samoroba. Też miałem dziennik zakładać, niestety na to sił już brakło.
Jarek

----------


## brencik

Witam!
Czy możesz Przemku powiedzieć ile na ten sezon grzewczy wpompowałeś kWh w podłogę?
Jak koszty CWU?

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Zaraz będzie rok jak Przemek zamilkł.

----------

